# Авиация > Современность >  России нужны беспилотные разведовательные самолеты

## Геннадий

Низколетящие, малозаметные, с хорошей оптикой.
На примере минувшей недели можно сказать, что жертв было бы меньше. Да и стоит такая штука, которые активно сбивают абхазы, явно подешевле Ту-22. 
Ваше мнение?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Низколетящие, малозаметные, с хорошей оптикой.


Ежели низколетящие, то можно оптику попроще. Но зато тогда будет проблема с малозаметностью - каждый пехотинец пулять будет :).




> примере минувшей недели можно сказать, что жертв было бы меньше. Да и стоит такая штука, которые активно сбивают абхазы, явно подешевле Ту-22. 
> Ваше мнение?


Насчет того, что дешевле - это ещё вопрос. Десяток сбитых "Гермесов", скорее всего, даже дороже "б/у" Ту-22. 

Под Егорьевском до сих пор стоит часть, которая раньше эксплуатировала (как сейчас - не знаю) беспилотные реактивные самолёты (туполевские). На въезде на территорию  один из них стоит в качестве памятника. Вот у этих машин точно лучше и со скоростью, и с заметностью - фактически, это крылатые ракеты. Правда, разработки 60-70-х годов, если не ошибаюсь. Вот интересно, не использовались ли такие игрушки? Или все уже списали...

----------


## MADMAX

В СМИ появилась инфа: Концерн радиостроения "Вега" начинает поставку Вооруженным силам России беспилотных комплексов воздушной разведки "Типчак". Об этом 4 сентября сообщает агентство "Интрерфакс" со ссылкой на гендиректора концерна Владимира Вербу. Первый комплекс поступит на вооружение российских войск уже в текущем году. Не исключается, что он будет применяться в горячих точках. Комплекс "Типчак" разработан ОАО "Конструкторское бюро "Луч" (г. Рыбинск) и предназначен для ведения разведки в любое время суток с целью обнаружения, распознавания и определения координат целей в режиме реального времени на дальности до 40 километров от наземного пункта управления. В состав комплекса входят 6 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, транспортно-пусковая машина, антенная и операторская машины, а также машина технического обеспечения. Запуск беспилотников осуществляется при помощи пневматической катапульты, а посадка - на парашюте. Аппараты массой 50 килограммов оснащены поршневым двигателем, который позволяет развивать скорость до 55 километров в час. Продолжительность полета превышает 2 часа. В комплект бортового оборудования входит камера высокого разрешения, работающая в инфракрасном и видимом диапазонах.

----------


## AC

> В СМИ появилась инфа: Концерн радиостроения "Вега" начинает поставку Вооруженным силам России беспилотных комплексов воздушной разведки "Типчак".


*ГОЗ на "Типчак" = 10 комплексов...*
Беспилотный мобильный комплекс воздушной разведки "Типчак" запущен в серийное производство и в этом году поступит на вооружение сухопутных войск России. Об этом корр.АРМС-ТАСС стало известно на 2-м Московском международном форуме и выставке "Беспилотные многоцелевые комплексы в интересах ТЭК - 2008", которая проходит в Экспоцентре на Красной Пресне.
Комплекс "Типчак создан в рыбинском конструкторском бюро "Луч", которое входит в состав Концерна радиостроения "Вега", являющегося головной организацией по созданию целого семейства беспилотных летательных аппаратов для министерства обороны России.
Официальное принятие комплекса на вооружение по результатам государственных испытаний состоялось в прошлом году. С 2008 год "Типчак" включен в Государственный оборонный заказ (ГОЗ), в соответствии с которым выделены средства на серийное производство 10 комплексов в штатной конфигурации и дополнительное производство к ним нескольких десятков дистанционно-пилотируемых летательных аппаратов 9М62.
"Типчак" поступит в войска для решения разведывательных задач не только в ближней глубине (до 30-50 км от линии боевого соприкосновения) но и дальше - до 300-350 км. Это позволит обеспечить разведданными такие ударные комплексы высокоточного оружия, как, например, комплекс "Искандер". Как полагают военные, это в значительной мере повысит огневые возможности группировок сухопутных войск на оперативных направлениях.
Имеется два варианта комплекса - полный мобильный и облегченный стационарный. Основное отличие первого от второго заключается в комплектации используемых средств, а также в возможности пуска БЛА с ПУ, которая может быть выполнена в мобильном варианте или установлена на земле стационарно.
Существует и третий вариант комплекса "Типчак" - упрощенный мобильный, который предусматривает размещение оборудования на двух автомобилях типа "Тигр" или "Хаммер" и использование двух ДПЛА.
По словам экспертов, принятие на вооружение комплекса "Типчак" позволит сухопутным войскам использовать его для ведения артиллерийской разведки и определения координат объектов в реальном времени.
Кроме военных, комплексом "Типчак" уже заинтересовался ряд гражданских организаций, в частности предприятия топливно-энергетического комплекса и пожарная охрана.
Совместно с "Рособоронэкспортом" концерн "Вега" проводит для комплекса "Типчак" маркетинговые исследования рынка и рассчитывает получить экспортные заказы.
В настоящее время комплекс "Типчак" по ряду характеристик можно сравнивать с французским комплексом "Спервер", стоимость которого гораздо выше. Именно с ним он конкурирует в одной из стран в ЮВА. Потенциальных зарубежных покупателей интересует также возможность совместного производства этого комплекса, на что российская сторона уже дала свое согласие.
Источник: "АРМС-ТАСС" [ 31.01.2008 ]
http://www.rosprom.gov.ru/news.php?id=4859

----------


## Pilot

Чего-то не очень себя показал Типчак в Осетии и Абхазии :( Качество плохенькое, сложно дешифровать данные, очень шумный, один по этой причине сбили. Правда Строй ПД еще хуже :(

----------


## Mad_cat

> Чего-то не очень себя показал Типчак в Осетии и Абхазии :( Качество плохенькое, сложно дешифровать данные, очень шумный, один по этой причине сбили. Правда Строй ПД еще хуже :(


Первый блин...хотяб ы опыт использования получили, а то все учения да показы...

----------


## FLOGGER

А как, интересно, "Скат" поживает?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А как, интересно, "Скат" поживает?


А Скат разве разведывательный? Он же боевой вроде.

----------


## alexvolf

> Чего-то не очень себя показал Типчак в Осетии и Абхазии :( Качество плохенькое, сложно дешифровать данные, очень шумный, один по этой причине сбили. Правда Строй ПД еще хуже :(


 Какой сбили это еще знак вопроса.Тот что грузинский представитель демонстрирует еще не значить что он принадлежит РФ.Подобные БПЛА были на вооружении еще в 80-х гг.(фото 1,2).Время не стоит на месте кружок ЮТ работает как в реальности(фото3) так и в будущем(фото4).

----------


## Николай Красковский

*Pilot*



> Чего-то не очень себя показал Типчак в Осетии и Абхазии :( Качество плохенькое, сложно дешифровать данные, очень шумный, один по этой причине сбили. Правда Строй ПД еще хуже :(


А с чего Вы взяли, что "Типчак" в Осетии использовался? Да ещё и был сбит.

*alexvolf*



> Какой сбили это еще знак вопроса.Тот что грузинский представитель демонстрирует еще не значить что он принадлежит РФ.Подобные БПЛА были на вооружении еще в 80-х гг.(фото 1,2).Время не стоит на месте кружок ЮТ работает как в реальности(фото3) так и в будущем(фото4).


То, что там сбили грузины, если России и принадлежало, то это был никак не "Типчак". Скорее беспилотники ZALA (http://zala.aero/ru/uav/)

*FLOGGER*



> А как, интересно, "Скат" поживает?


Да вряд ли дела сильно продвинулись. Единственное, я слыхал, что к нему "Яхонт" хотят прикрутить.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Россия закупит беспилотники у Израиля*

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...154982726.html



МОСКВА, 13 ноя - РИА Новости. Генштаб Вооруженных сил РФ решил закупить у Израиля в ближайшие два-три года беспилотные летательные аппараты, сообщил РИА Новости в четверг член комитета Госдумы по обороне Михаил Мусатов по итогам расширенного заседания комитета с участием начальника Генштаба Николая Макарова.

"Много времени на заседании мы обсуждали тему по перспективным вооружениям, средствам разведки. В том числе, зашла дискуссия по беспилотному самолету, и начальник Генштаба сказал: "Мы будем закупать их в Израиле. Генштаб принял решение: на данный момент, пока у нас таких беспилотных самолетов-разведчиков нет, - на два-три года - мы будем их закупать в Израиле", - сообщил депутат.

Речь идет о беспилотных самолетах-разведчиках, которые использовались, в том числе, во время грузино-югоосетинского конфликта в августе этого года, уточнил собеседник агентства.

"Это беспилотные самолеты-разведчики, которые очень хорошо показали себя в Грузии. Их использовала тогда грузинская сторона", - отметил Мусатов.

По его словам, на заседании военные предложили закупать современные средства связи.

"Говорилось также о необходимости закупки современных технологий, радиостанций. И начальник Генштаба сказал: "Мы же не постоянно будем (это делать), дайте нам передышку, пока наша промышленность научиться это делать и "задышит", - сообщил собеседник агентства.

По словам Мусатова, российский завод в Воронеже производит радиостанции для военных нужд, однако сейчас на зарубежных рынках их можно купить гораздо дешевле.

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/11/13/israel1/

О каких именно беспилотных летательных аппаратах идет речь, представитель комитета не сообщил. Однако можно предположить, что это могут быть БПЛА Heron, также известные как Machatz-1. Эти беспилотники были разработаны израильской компанией Israel Aerospace Industries в начале 1990 годов совместно с американской TRW Inc. Самолеты-разведчики Heron уже поставлялись в Турцию и Индию, а во Франции стоят на вооружении модифицированные версии этих БПЛА, получившие наименование Eagle. В августе 2008 года представители армии Канады заявили, что в 2009 году намерены использовать взятые в лизинг самолеты в ходе операции в Афганистане.

----------


## alexvolf

О каких именно беспилотных летательных аппаратах идет речь, представитель комитета не сообщил. Однако можно предположить, что это могут быть БПЛА Heron, также известные как Machatz-1. Эти беспилотники были разработаны израильской компанией Israel Aerospace Industries в начале 1990 годов совместно с американской TRW Inc. Самолеты-разведчики Heron уже поставлялись в Турцию и Индию, а во Франции стоят на вооружении модифицированные версии этих БПЛА, получившие наименование Eagle. В августе 2008 года представители армии Канады заявили, что в 2009 году намерены использовать взятые в лизинг самолеты в ходе операции в Афганистане.[/QUOTE]

Во как!!! Известное лобби... Подкормим радиоэлектронную промышленность Израиля и США.Боингов накупим,всяких ГЛАЗ и УШЕЙ (потом ЗУБОВ).Действительно зачем голову ломать(как в анекдоте-Врач больному-А у вас голова часто болит-Да чему там болеть доктор)-заплатил приобрел и разведуй все воздушное пространство где хошь...А свои вишь цену ломят-не петрят в высоких технологиях.
В свое время как-то Коржаков делился - ЕБН предложили в качестве правительственной связи аппаратуру "Моторолла" и поставили-бы ведь мнение какое было -секреты прослушать нельзя.А потом обижаемся- с высоких позиций Державу супостаты не уважают.

----------


## Константин Чиркин

Ну,Израиль тоже много чего закупает в России.На вскидку-броня,камеры наблюдения-которые можно замаскировать под любой плафон и лазерные дальномеры.Оптику производит ЛОМО,отправляет на Кипр-откуда его забирают евреи.

----------


## Grimm_brother

По-моему Ваши опасения сильно преувеличены, уважаемый alexvolf. Речь идет, насколько можно судить, в самом "худшем" варианте о закупке или даже аренде единичных образцов для изучения. 




> Ну,Израиль тоже много чего закупает в России.


Да ерунда это, а не много, уважаемый Константин Чиркин. Вся эта полуподпольная торговлюшка с ЛОМО наверняка с лихвой перекрывается AMOS 5, который Spacecom заказал в KБ Решетнева.

PS И что думаете - по этому поводу никто в Израиле не говорил что за державу обидно ?   :Wink:

----------


## Константин Чиркин

> По-моему Ваши опасения сильно преувеличены, уважаемый alexvolf. Речь идет, насколько можно судить, в самом "худшем" варианте о закупке или даже аренде единичных образцов для изучения. 
> 
> 
> 
> Да ерунда это, а не много, уважаемый Константин Чиркин. Вся эта полуподпольная торговлюшка с ЛОМО наверняка с лихвой перекрывается AMOS 5, который Spacecom заказал в KБ Решетнева.
> 
> PS И что думаете - по этому поводу никто в Израиле не говорил что за державу обидно ?


Может торговля и полуподпольная,но производство-то для Израиля не остонавливается.Кстати,а пчему Вы считаете,что полуподпольная?Из-за оформления продукции через Кипр?

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Кстати,а пчему Вы считаете,что полуподпольная?Из-за оформления продукции через Кипр?


В частности и из-за этого факта тоже. Между ЛОМО и Израилем уже давно какое-то мутное сотрудничество налажено, хотя и существует оно явно с ведома властей обоих государств.

----------


## alexvolf

> В частности и из-за этого факта тоже. Между ЛОМО и Израилем уже давно какое-то мутное сотрудничество налажено, хотя и существует оно явно с ведома властей обоих государств.


Уважаемый Grimm brother
Рад приветствовать,что-то Вы стали редкий гость...
Знаете есть такое выражение " Дело не в том что кнутом-дело в том, что больно".То,что между Израилем и ЛОМО налажено сотрудничество удивительного нет.Только приветствовать можно.ЛОМО-гигант в сфере оптической индустрии.Создавать завод подобный в Израиле абсурдно.Легче сделать заказ получить готовое изделие,любой заказ-это работа, деньги,товар снова деньги.Кажется так по Марксу.Кроме этого это рабочие места и развитие технологий и т.д.
Но абсурдно и другое-когда госчиновник заявляет в родной стране все дорого(заламывают цены) будем покупать и далее перечисляется...
(утрирую)-товары ширпотреб- Китай обратно металлом,дерево,нефть и т.д
радиоэлектронику Юж.Корея Япония-обратно Д/В краб,рыба,дерево и т.д. и т.п.Как то однобоко получается туда сырье,обратно Г... Зато дешево.
И последнее что в вашем эроплане-б/п разведчике столь навороченного? Искусственный интелект?Космические нанотехнологии? 
С уважением

----------


## Константин Чиркин

> В частности и из-за этого факта тоже. Между ЛОМО и Израилем уже давно какое-то мутное сотрудничество налажено, хотя и существует оно явно с ведома властей обоих государств.


А закупка броневых листов с НПО Спецматериалы-тоже полуподпольно?И вопрос:а чего евреи это закупают в России?Дешевле?Ну,как-то не верится.С учётом того,что детали ЛОМО производят в Китае,привозят на ЛОМО только для проверки ОТК.

----------


## Grimm_brother

Приветствую, уважаемый  alexvolf !



> То,что между Израилем и ЛОМО налажено сотрудничество удивительного нет.Только приветствовать можно.ЛОМО-гигант в сфере оптической индустрии.Создавать завод подобный в Израиле абсурдно.Легче сделать заказ получить готовое изделие,любой заказ-это работа, деньги,товар снова деньги.Кажется так по Марксу.Кроме этого это рабочие места и развитие технологий и т.д.


Просто в случае с ЛОМО речь идет о специальной технике, которая в итоге, по всей видимости, попадает черти кому. Россия же не может напрямую иметь дело со всякими африканскими и южноамериканскими бабаями, статус не позволяет. А Израиль может. Вот и получается в результате взаимовыгодное сотрудничество в интересах третьих стран или даже, прости господи, лиц. Ну, а если от этого абстрагироваться - тогда да, всё по Марксу :-) 




> И последнее что в вашем эроплане-б/п разведчике столь навороченного? Искусственный интелект?Космические нанотехнологии?


Сильная сторона израильских беспилотников состоит во внедренном многолетнем опыте эксплуатации. Отсюда - отсутствие детских болезней в железе и ПО, надежная интеграция комплектующих (часть из которых неизраильского производства, кстати) и что особо ценно - уже реализованные требования по качеству и скорости выдачи информации. 
Очевидно что каждый из этих элементов  это не нанотехнологии, но он требует времени на шлифовку и подгонку. Грубо говоря - годы и миллионы. А каждая новая фича - это еще годы и миллионы. Поэтому если армии подобный аппарат нужен в пожарном порядке - его надо где-то брать в готовом виде, ибо сделать быстро своими силами не получится. Французы, англичане, канадцы, да и американцы  ребята технологически развитые, но в итоге  приняли все похожие решения - купить технологии БПЛА в Израиле чтобы закрыть дыру. 
Что касается конкретно Heron (если преположить что речь идет именно о нем) это уже четвертое поколение с налетом не в одну сотню тысяч часов. Он очень многое умеет в области ведения разведки и передачи данных в т.ч. и в автоматическом режиме. Например у него есть такая полезная для армии фича как SAR. 





> А закупка броневых листов с НПО Спецматериалы-тоже полуподпольно?


Насчет брони если честно не в курсе, но вообще-то в большей степени имелись в виду обьемы - они явно не большие. 




> И вопрос:а чего евреи это закупают в России?Дешевле?Ну,как-то не верится.С учётом того,что детали ЛОМО производят в Китае,привозят на ЛОМО только для проверки ОТК.


Китайцы очевидно не могут качество обеспечить - другого обьяснения я не вижу.

----------


## AC

> Просто в случае с ЛОМО речь идет о специальной технике, которая в итоге, по всей видимости, попадает черти кому. Россия же не может напрямую иметь дело со всякими африканскими и южноамериканскими бабаями, статус не позволяет. А Израиль может. Вот и получается в результате взаимовыгодное сотрудничество в интересах третьих стран или даже, прости господи, лиц. Ну, а если от этого абстрагироваться - тогда да, всё по Марксу :-)


Причем тут сразу "бабаи"?!... Самому Израилю вовсе не зазорно покупать нашу технику и материалы -- те, которая дейсвительно представляют для него интерес и реально ему нужны... (С) "Я так думаю"...  :Smile:

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Причем тут сразу "бабаи"?!... 
> Самому Израилю вовсе не зазорно покупать нашу технику и материалы -- те, которая дейсвительно представляют для него интерес и реально ему нужны... (С) "Я так думаю"...


Так я уже выше писал о заказе спутника - какое уж тут зазорно ! Вопрос тут скорее к россиянам, почему вы считаете зазорным покупать БЛА (или сопутствующие технологии) в Израиле в то время как они вам реально нужны, а собственные у вас созреют через энное количество лет. 
Кстати сказать  на фото, которое привел уважаемый alexvolf изображен именно плод сотрудничества Иркута с израильской Aeronautics Defense Systems в деле создания российского беспилотника на базе Orbiter. Так что в России тоже по-разному к вопросу подходят. 
А насчет бабаев - ну что поделать не все на свете белое, бывает черное, а всё чаще серое. Собственно израильские потребности в шпионских мини камерах от ЛОМО не велики, как Вы можете представить.

----------


## AC

> ...Вопрос тут скорее к россиянам, почему вы считаете зазорным покупать БЛА (или сопутствующие технологии) в Израиле в то время как они вам реально нужны...


А я так и не считаю вовсе...  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Grimm_brother;33547]Так я уже выше писал о заказе спутника - какое уж тут зазорно ! Вопрос тут скорее к россиянам, почему вы считаете зазорным покупать БЛА (или сопутствующие технологии) в Израиле в то время как они вам реально нужны, а собственные у вас созреют через энное количество лет. 

Уважаемый Grimm brother
Зазорного в преобретении продукции (военного и бытового назначения)  нет.Дело в другом- в отношении госчиновников к проблемам отечественного ВПК.Одни страны даже с развитой экономикой(здесь поспорить можно-что считать за развитую экономику) приобретают у других стран различные системы вооружений начиная от ВВС,ПВО,ВМФ и т.д.Другие страны кооперируются в создании военной техники (например многие в Евросоюзе).Третьи страны - наиболее самодостаточные (имея громадный потенциал, о ком речь думаю понятно)стремятся развивать собственный ВПК.К сожалению с призыва Горбачева в далеком 1985г о переходе ВПК на рельсы конверсии (Как будто до него заводы ВПК не выпускали бытовой продукции) начались разрушительные процессы не только производства,но самое главное разрушительные процессы в головах людей а это невосполнимо.С приобретением БЛА или технологии пропадает желание что-либо делать самому.К примеру Вы (высокой квалификации радиоспециалист) купили усилитель НЧ высокого класса известной фирмы со всеми наворотами, у Вас что появилось желание создать  собственную фирму по выпуску клона.Скорее всего- нет.
Хотя опыт Китая говорит об обратном.

----------


## AC

27.01.2009 - 17:11 АРМС-ТАСС:

"Ежегодный объем заказов по беспилотной тематике концерна "Вега" составляет сотни миллионов рублей. Об этом корр. АРМС-ТАСС сообщил директор программы по комплексам беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) концерна "Вега" Аркадий Сыроежко.
По его словам, этот объем включает как заказы на исследовательские, так и производственные работы в рамках гособоронзаказа. Министерство обороны на сегодняшний день - единственное ведомство в России, которое имеет комплексную программу развития беспилотной техники, отметил Сыроежко. В частности, в рамках государственной программы вооружений до 2015 г. предусматривается разработка российского ударного БЛА и ряда перспективных многофункциональны беспилотных систем. Государственные испытания одной из них в концерне "Вега" запланированы в текущем году. В рамках гособоронзаказа предприятие начало серийное производство беспилотных комплексов "Типчак" и в прошлом году уже поставило один такой комплекс Министерству обороны РФ. В 2009 г. "Вега" начинает серийное производство комплексов БЛА "Строй-ПД" с поставкой одного такого комплекса в текущем году.
В 2008 г. Министерству обороны были переданы также 10 беспилотных комплексов по внеплановому заказу, сообщил Сыроежко, не называя тип БЛА.
По словам специалиста, Погранслужба ФСБ России в настоящее время только приступает к разработке программы планового развития БЛА в интересах своего ведомства, и концерн "Вега" участвует в этой работе.
Как отметил Сыроежко, не вызывает сомнения, что в России активизируются работы по развитию беспилотной техники. Однако тормозят этот процесс такие проблемы, как отсутствие соответствующей нормативно- правовой базы, недостаточное финансирование, проблемы с комплектующими и тренажерной базой".
http://www.vpk-news.ru/default.asp?pr_sign=main.events

"Три беспилотных комплекса "Типчак" будут поставлены российской армии в 2009-2011 годах. Об этом, как передает “Интерфакс”, сообщил директор программ беспилотных систем концерна "Вега" Аркадий Сыроежко.
По его словам, в комплекс "Типчак" входят шесть беспилотных летательных аппаратов, а также специальные системы управления и обработки данных...".
http://www.trud.ru/issue/shortnews.php?id=71904

+ интервью по теме топика:
http://www.vremya.ru/2009/12/4/221720.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 27.01.2009 - 17:11 АРМС-ТАСС:
> 
> "Три беспилотных комплекса "Типчак" будут поставлены российской армии в 2009-2011 годах. Об этом, как передает “Интерфакс”, сообщил директор программ беспилотных систем концерна "Вега" Аркадий Сыроежко.
> По его словам, в комплекс "Типчак" входят шесть беспилотных летательных аппаратов, а также специальные системы управления и обработки данных...".
> http://www.trud.ru/issue/shortnews.php?id=71904


Хм... Что-то я про количество не понял. По одному комплексу в год чтоли?  :Eek:

----------


## AC

> Хм... Что-то я про количество не понял. По одному комплексу в год чтоли?


Да. А что!? Вам мало!!!???...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Морячок

Статья в тему...

Беспилотники как средство устрашения
Американцы рассматривают БПЛА в качестве угрозы национальной безопасности 

http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2009-01-30/10_bpla.html

----------


## alexvolf

> Статья в тему...
> 
> Беспилотники как средство устрашения
> Американцы рассматривают БПЛА в качестве угрозы национальной безопасности 
> 
> http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2009-01-30/10_bpla.html


 Отечественные специалисты и аналитики так же склонны считать данную тему проблематичной.Года два назад в журнале ВКО освещался достаточно серьезно вопрос обнаружения и перехвата БПЛА и КР

----------


## Chelnok

БПЛА-безусловно опасная штука,естественно об этом известно не вчера,есть многие страны добившии прекрасного применения онных аппаратов,особенно в деле охоты борьбы с террористами,а сколько выявлено очагов Пво Сирии в 1982 году,да и большая продолжительность висения в воздухе является несомненным преимуществом!Уверен что если бы беспилотники были у России ,то чеченская кампания бы закончилась бы очень быстро,постоянно зависая над логовом террористов.они бы давли информацию как на ладони,а в случае чего смогли бы уничтожить всю эту шушеру!Что касается закупки беспилотников у Израиля,то вроде сделка отмененна,ввиду того что Россия хочет поставить в Иран,или уже поставила ЗРК С-300!Кстати  тоже были смоделированны совместно израильско-турецкие эксперименты по борьбе с ЗРк С-300,опять же с помощью беспилотников!А сравнивать БПЛа С Ту-22М даже некорректно,потерять такой самолет надо суметь!

----------


## alexvolf

!А сравнивать БПЛа С Ту-22М даже некорректно,потерять такой самолет надо суметь![/QUOTE]

 Уважаемый Chelnok
 Сравнение  действительно не корректно.БПЛА, которые Вы имеете ввиду в условиях широкомасштабного локального конфликта может пригодится лишь для решения  узких задач- тактических (армейских), в сфере борьбы с терроризмом, наркотрафиком (полицейских) или  выполняя обратные задачи- представляя собой управляемый ударный комплекс. Ту-выполняет более расширенный диапазон  работ  в условиях ведения боевых действий- современными мобильными войсковыми формированиями.Поэтому в армейском арсенале следует иметь и то,и другое.Ведение боевых действий одними роботоподобными штуками-мечта,но далекого будущего.

----------


## Chelnok

> !А сравнивать БПЛа С Ту-22М даже некорректно,потерять такой самолет надо суметь!


 Уважаемый Chelnok
 Сравнение  действительно не корректно.БПЛА, которые Вы имеете ввиду в условиях широкомасштабного локального конфликта может пригодится лишь для решения  узких задач- тактических (армейских), в сфере борьбы с терроризмом, наркотрафиком (полицейских) или  выполняя обратные задачи- представляя собой управляемый ударный комплекс. Ту-выполняет более расширенный диапазон  работ  в условиях ведения боевых действий- современными мобильными войсковыми формированиями.Поэтому в армейском арсенале следует иметь и то,и другое.Ведение боевых действий одними роботоподобными штуками-мечта,но далекого будущего.[/QUOTE]А я разве сказал что надо заменить ,этими роботоподобными штуками пилотируюмую авиацию?В корне-нет!Но взаимодействовать должны-дополняя друг-друга,однозначно!

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Что касается закупки беспилотников у Израиля,то вроде сделка отмененна,ввиду того что Россия хочет поставить в Иран,или уже поставила ЗРК С-300


Не далее как 18 декабря одна из центральных израильских газет сообщила что российская делегация побывала в Израиле, как раз-таки не предмет приобретения беспилотников. Результаты переговоров, естественно, не разглашаются, но вопрос судя по всему открыт, уважаемый Chelnok.

----------


## Chelnok

> Не далее как 18 декабря одна из центральных израильских газет сообщила что российская делегация побывала в Израиле, как раз-таки не предмет приобретения беспилотников. Результаты переговоров, естественно, не разглашаются, но вопрос судя по всему открыт, уважаемый Chelnok.


Ну с 18 декабря столько воды утекло.и война вроде была где израильская армия якобы убивала мирное население,и даже президент в Америке новый стал,да и в Израиле скоро может быть новый глава правительства.да и С Ираном могли переговорить!Так что за месяц много чего передумать можно!

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Так что за месяц много чего передумать можно!


Если только это не новогодний месяц январь :-) А если серьезно то месяц не срок даже для решения по пробной закупке, не говоря уже о потенциальных обьемах, озвученных в СМИ - 100 комплексов и несколько сот жужжалок ! Тут не то что месяц - полгода, пардон, в репе чесать и то мало будет. Россиянам где денег взять в кризисное время, а еврейскому авиапрому как это всё произвести :-))

----------


## Chelnok

> Если только это не новогодний месяц январь :-) А если серьезно то месяц не срок даже для решения по пробной закупке, не говоря уже о потенциальных обьемах, озвученных в СМИ - 100 комплексов и несколько сот жужжалок ! Тут не то что месяц - полгода, пардон, в репе чесать и то мало будет. Россиянам где денег взять в кризисное время, а еврейскому авиапрому как это всё произвести :-))


а,не в том дела,то что израильские беспилотники неплохие,это все знают,не надо смотреть в сторону грузинов,там другая проблема!Вопрос в финансировании,ведь несмотря не на что,не очень то любят Израиль в России,а тут тем более закупать его оружие!С другой стороны что будет дальше.вот когда увидим первый израильский беспилотник в Российской армии,вот тогда можно будет сказать,что сделка состоялась!

----------


## stern

необходима разработка легих пилотируемых штурмовиков безажродромного базирования ( упрошеннй вариант) ударных БПЛА (недосьупных - экономичнески)
…Собственно говоря, сам малоразмерный боевой ЛА полностью внеаэродромного базирования – уже летает ( в беспилотном варианте)… Причем достигнуты гораздо большие ТТХ – именно по «составляющей вертикальной тяги ».  Цитата НВО 11.2006:
Первый полет Battle Hog (предназначенного для непосредственной поддержки войск  в городской среде и районах интенсивной застройки, в лесах, а также в других районах с черезвычайно сложным рельефом местности) состоялся 19 января 2005г, а его усовершенствованный вариант демонстрировался специалистам в июле 2006.. осуществлялось руление, проверка двигателя, а также висение…ББЛА сможет находиться в полете до 8 часов, и развивать скорость до 330км/час. Во время испытаний в лесистой местности аппарат продемонстрировал способность совершать полет ниже верхушек деревьев, что позволит обеспечить его крайне низкую заметность. Дистанционное управление его полетом с огибанием рельефа местности и в режиме обхода препятствий обеспечивается с помощью РЛС фирмы «Рейтеон».Управление полетом осуществляется за счет изменения скорости вращения и угла наклона подъемного вентилятора с использованием запатентованной компанией «Америкэн дайнемикс» технологии Higt Torgue Aerial Lift. Бронирование кевларом защищает подъемный вентилятор от пуль калибра 7,62мм на дистанции до 50м, а также от воздействия разрывов гранат ручных противотанковых гранатометов в непосредственной близости от аппарата. Вооружение: управляемые ракеты   AGM-114K. класса  «воздух-земля», или НАР «Гидра-70», пулемет М134 «Миниган» калибра 6.62мм. Взлетная масса  около 1450кг, размах крыла 5,2м и длина 3,8м оснащен газотурбинным двигателем  T63-A720 (первоначальный вариант – ДВС). Считается что ББЛА подобного класса  благодаря вертикальному взлету и посадке смогут осуществлять непосредственную поддержку войск с минимальной задержкой и погрешностью нацеливания, что существенно изменит характер городских боев.
==================================================  ==========
В принципе – оборудуем кабиной пилота, минус аппаратура дистанционного управления и получаем искомый внеаэродромный штурмовик на базе готовой разработки..
Что не устраивает в данном случае:
1)	«чисто» вертикальный взлет, режимы «висения» означают мощный (дорогой) двигатель и большой расход горючего = (малая боевая нагрузка, уменьшение радиуса действия) 
2)	высокая стоимость и сравнительно малая «доступность» ГТД иностранного производства - относительно автомобильного ДВС мощностью 450лс (двигатель Саадер А-22)

По информации FlightGlobal Новая сверхлегкая ракета, разработанная в Великобритании, позволит небольшим беспилотным аппаратам наносить точные и мощные удары.….была представлена в Лондоне 2 июня. В ней используются технологии, уже проверенные на обычной небольшой ракете Starstreak класса «земля – воздух», которая состоит на вооружении уже больше 10 лет. Но LMM еще легче этого 15-килограммового предшественника. В ходе испытаний успешный выстрел был произведен с борта небольшого (200-килограммового) БПЛА Scheibel S-100 Camcopter, который способен поднять сразу две 13-килограммовых LMM. концепция ее создана в январе 2007 г., первые успешные запуски прошли уже в декабре того же года, а теперь дело дошло и до запусков с настоящих беспилотников
(масса боеголовки – 3 кг) обладает дальностью до 8 км, что обеспечивает твердотопливный двигатель Roxel,  стоимость такой ракеты вдвое ниже, чем у ее предшественника Starstreak., она оснащена лазерным наведением, 

     вот, вот.. я совсем упустил из виду ракеты с лазерным наведением.. учитывая что подсветка наземных целей может производиться с нескольких штурмовиков одновременно, а подлетное время ракет составляет около 10 секунд (с дистанции 5000м), участь наземных целей (обнаруживших себя открытием огня по штурмовой авиагруппе) выглядит весьма «незавидной»….и не надо с пренебрежением думать про боеголовку массой всего 3кг, у тех же НУРС (серии - С) имеется 2,8кг боезаряд объемно-детонирующей смеси, равноценный по фугасному действию -152мм снаряду..

Не нахожу также невозможным создание легкой ракеты в снаряжении противотанковым СПБЭ «Мотив-3М»

----------


## Морячок

С 27 по 29 января в Центральном выставочном комплексе «Экспоцентр» прошел Третий московский международный форум и выставка «Беспилотные многоцелевые комплексы» – UVS–TECH’2009. Организаторами выступили Минпромторговли РФ и несколько предприятий при поддержке Минэнерго, ряда общественных структур, «Газпрома» и «Транснефти».

Считается, что главными заказчиками и потребителями БПЛА являются Министерство обороны, МВД, пограничники и прочие силовые структуры. Однако их не было среди организаторов. Наплыва военных на выставке тоже, мягко говоря, не ощущалось. Из чего становится понятно, что мировой бум строительства БПЛА проходит мимо российских Вооруженных сил. По большому счету никакие беспилотники нашим генералам не нужны. Да они этого особо и не скрывают. Не так давно их вообще исключили из программы вооружений. Потом, однако, явили милость и объявили, что приобретут целых три БПЛА «Типчак» в течение нескольких лет. С их помощью будут даваться целеуказания на поле боя.
«Типчак» на выставке имелся. Как и еще пара дюжин таких же небольших, маленьких и крошечных БПЛА. Очень не хватало для полноты впечатления израильского «Гермеса», состоящего на вооружении грузинской, турецкой и десятка других армий. Он выглядел бы просто громадиной на общем фоне, а вся выставка окончательно напоминала бы кружок юных авиамоделистов. Если сравнить, что показывают на мировых авиасалонах ведущие зарубежные фирмы и наши создатели БПЛА, станет понятно, что Россия в этой сфере отстала поколения на три. И продолжает успешно топтаться на месте. 
Впрочем, иначе и быть не может. Хотя среди тех, кто числится в группе поддержки выставки, указаны комитеты по безопасности Государственной Думы и Совета Федерации, помощи от государства создатели БПЛА не получают. И рассчитывать на какие-то серьезные бюджетные программы в этой сфере авиастроителям не приходится. Все разработки, а их в стране десятки, фактически делаются за счет самих конструкторов, их энтузиазма и оптимизма. Эти люди сами придумывают, для чего нужны их беспилотники и какой набор оборудования им необходим.
Военных понять можно. У них и так проблем хватает. Идет очередная реформа, в процессе которой армия должна стать инновационной. Но не до такой степени, чтобы обзаводиться принципиально новым и сложным оборудованием. Летчикам ВВС совсем ни к чему самолеты, которым сами летчики не нужны. А Сухопутные войска – не ВВС, чтобы обзаводиться летательными аппаратами, хотя бы и беспилотными. И сам процесс внедрения БПЛА в существующую и устоявшуюся систему боя – это болезненная ломка всего святого и привычного. Как с этим справляются иностранные армии, уму непостижимо.
На выставке беспилотники в основном позиционировались как предназначенные для гражданского использования. Для мониторинга трубопроводов, наблюдения и т.п. Но незаметно было, чтобы сконструировали их по заказу каких-то корпораций. И это тоже понятно. БПЛА в России пока что вне закона. Не прописаны они в Воздушном кодексе и прочих «небесных конституциях». А у нас что не утверждено, то не существует. Нет такого юридического понятия БПЛА, следовательно, нет регистрации, лицензирования, страхования связанных с их полетами и авариями рисков. Неизвестно, как включать их в общее воздушное движение, привязывать к диспетчерам. Кстати, нет и выделенных радиоканалов для связи с диспетчерами, управления и передачи данных. А существующая у нас разрешительная система на полеты частных летательных аппаратов (авиации общего назначения) просто уничтожает на корню все попытки запустить БПЛА в небо. А если вспомнить про особый статус пограничных зон, а это целые регионы нефтедобычи, например Дальний Восток, то вообще грустно становится. 
Раз беспилотники в России никому не нужны, кроме их создателей, то мало кто заинтересован в разработке композитных материалов для их строительства, двигателей, различного оборудования, в том числе наземного. Знаете, откуда берутся двигатели и винты для большинства российских БПЛА? Из магазинов для авиамоделистов! Отличные импортные двигатели и винты.
Вместе с тем есть и один светлый момент. Поскольку у нас БПЛА разрабатываются благодаря подвижничеству одиночек, эти аппараты максимально дешевы. На фоне чудовищной стоимости закупок вооружений и военной техники отечественные малые беспилотники выглядят своего рода гуманитарной помощью. И это дает шанс на экспорт, потому что зарубежные модели многократно дороже. Но, к сожалению, в России на каждый плюс – по два минуса. В силу невозможности полетов наши БПЛА не имеют опыта эксплуатации и обслуживания. А отечественная аппаратура на два-три порядка слабее заграничной. Может, с электроники и начинать госпрограммы?

http://nvo.ng.ru/notes/2009-02-06/16_expo.html

----------


## Слухач

Здравствуйте! Несколько месяцев назад недалеко от одного военного аэродрома в Москвской области в одной из полётных зон было снято данное чудо. Летало чудо под управлением оператора с фольцвагена. Управлялось визуально ноутом. Приземлялось с выбрасывание парашюта на поле... тащили двое.... Не знаете, что за моделька?

----------


## AC

*Процесс идет...*  :Smile: 
26 февраля, AVIA.RU –  При Минобороны РФ создан координационный совет по разработке беспилотного летательного аппарата нового поколения, пишет «Газета». По данным издания уже летом российский оборонный комплекс должен создать такой БПЛА с современными характеристиками и пригодный для тактической разведки.
Именно эта задача была поставлена на недавнем совещании в Генштабе, сообщил высокопоставленный источник в Министерстве обороны.
Участие в этом заседании приняли, помимо чиновников, представители 16 фирм - разработчиков беспилотников и компонентов к ним. В результате обсуждения был создан координационный совет по совершенствованию комплекса требований к средствам беспилотной авиации, средствам разведки и управления, действующим в интересах тактического звена. В него вошли представители военно-промышленных предприятий, конструкторских бюро, научно-исследовательских учреждений родов и видов войск.
Разработку нового российского БПЛА поручили осуществлять Центральному аэрогидродинамическому институту имени Жуковского, ОАО "Концерну радиостроения "Вега", ОАО "Вертолеты России" и ЗАО "Аэрокон". Им необходимо создать летающую платформу, на которую будут навешивать световые и инфракрасные камеры, передатчики и системы навигации, а также разработать комплексы дистанционного управления и обработки информации. Они должны быть совместимы с параметрами перспективной единой системы управления тактического звена "Созвездие".
Что касается планов по закупке нескольких БПЛА в Израиле, о которых было заявлено ранее, то целью этого приобретения  является изучение их характеристик, а не передача на вооружение войск.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1235651700

----------


## Морячок

08 марта 2009 года 13:23

Москва. 8 марта. INTERFAX.RU - 
Заканчивается разработка беспилотного летательного аппарата, построенного из композиционных материалов, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" директор дирекции развития беспилотных систем корпорации "Иркут" Юрий Малов.
"С начала прошлого года создается принципиально новый беспилотный летательный аппарат "Иркут-200". Он имеет обычную самолетную схему с тянущим воздушным винтом", - заявил Ю.Малов.
По его словам, уже этой весной "Иркут-200" начнет совершать пробежки по взлетно-посадочной полосе, после чего начнутся его летные испытания.
"Сегодня на "Иркут-200" устанавливается немецкий двигатель, рассматривается также возможность установки английского двигателя. Так как у России нет двигателей малой мощности", - сказал Ю.Малов.
Он сообщил, что практически изготовлен планер "беспилотника" из композиционных материалов. "Вскоре начнется монтаж на нем систем и оборудования. В производстве находится второй экземпляр беспилотного аппарата", - сказал Ю.Малов.
Он отметил, что потенциальным заказчиком беспилотного комплекса с аппаратом "Иркут-200" является МЧС России, которое подписало техническое задание на его создание.

http://www.interfax.ru/society/news....cid=0&mp=0&p=1
---------------------------------------------
МЧС? - а им-то зачем???  :Eek: 
Какая-то бурная тема в авиапроме началась - беспилотники... То ни гроша, а тут на тебе - алтын. Может, не надо в крайности шарахаться, а то такое впечатление - скоро в России видов беспилотиников наделают больше, чем во всех остальных странах мира, вместе взятых.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 08 марта 2009 года 13:23
> 
> Москва. 8 марта. INTERFAX.RU - 
> Заканчивается разработка беспилотного летательного аппарата, построенного из композиционных материалов, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" директор дирекции развития беспилотных систем корпорации "Иркут" Юрий Малов.
> "С начала прошлого года создается принципиально новый беспилотный летательный аппарат "Иркут-200". Он имеет обычную самолетную схему с тянущим воздушным винтом", - заявил Ю.Малов.
> По его словам, уже этой весной "Иркут-200" начнет совершать пробежки по взлетно-посадочной полосе, после чего начнутся его летные испытания.
> "Сегодня на "Иркут-200" устанавливается немецкий двигатель, рассматривается также возможность установки английского двигателя. Так как у России нет двигателей малой мощности", - сказал Ю.Малов.
> Он сообщил, что практически изготовлен планер "беспилотника" из композиционных материалов. "Вскоре начнется монтаж на нем систем и оборудования. В производстве находится второй экземпляр беспилотного аппарата", - сказал Ю.Малов.
> Он отметил, что потенциальным заказчиком беспилотного комплекса с аппаратом "Иркут-200" является МЧС России, которое подписало техническое задание на его создание.
> ...


Как это зачем?? Пропавших людей в тайге искать; разведка та же. Пожаров, например. Да и рыбаков на льдинах искать. Или Ми-8 посылать дешевле?

----------


## Морячок

> Как это зачем?? Пропавших людей в тайге искать; разведка та же. Пожаров, например. Да и рыбаков на льдинах искать. Или Ми-8 посылать дешевле?


Не так всё просто  :Smile: 
Вы в тайге бывали? - в настоящей тайге, сибирской или северной. Там из-под деревьев неба-то не видать толком... Соответственно - увидеть, что под кронами - нереально, при обзоре "сверху". Поэтому - "заблукавшие" местные зажигают маленький костерок - именно маленький - чтобы струйка дыма "наверх"  пробивалась - с воздуха мгновенно определяется место. А столичным туристам, в тайгу, про всяк случай, с собой лучше брать маячок - не то пол-тайги спалят  :Smile: 
С лесными пожарами - согласен - но, если не ошибаюсь, пожарами там своё ведомство занимается... Или всё в МЧС отдали? 
Льдину унесло - тоже особо разыскивать не приходится - она "ан масс" неподалеку от берега болтается, в нескольких стах метрах. 
А вот спасать незадачливых туристов/рыбаков - всё одно, Ми-8 отправлять придеться. 
Но я не только про то.
Чуть ранее я размещал пост о выставке беспилотников. Там иные ведомства среди заказчиков фигурировали. Получается что - каждая контора собственную  разработку ведет? я понмиаю, что требования МО отличаются от требований МЧС... Но как-то унифицировать требования по типам - ИМХО, не помешало бы.

----------


## AC

*Генерал Шаманов о БПЛА:*
"...На вооружении наших подразделений в ближайшее время обязательно должны появиться беспилотные летательные аппараты (БПЛА), прежде всего самолеты-разведчики, позволяющие эффективно вести разведку, не рискуя личным составом разведывательных подразделений. Если говорить о действенности БПЛА отечественных разработок, то, несмотря на длительную работу, проделанную целым рядом занимающихся этой тематикой предприятий, все имеющиеся разработки, как показало в том числе и их применение в Южной Осетии, пока не отвечают предъявляемым требованиям. Позиция министра обороны не только по отношению к БПЛА, но и в целом к оснащению войск всеми необходимыми средствами предельно конкретна: если отечественная промышленность не может создать для войск конкурентоспособный продукт, будем приобретать его у зарубежных производителей. Так что пусть не реагирующие на нужды войск отечественные разработчики не удивляются, когда узнают, что на вооружение Российской армии поступили беспилотные самолеты-разведчики израильского, например, производства.
Министром обороны поставлена задача соответствующим структурам центральных органов управления Вооруженных Сил РФ провести детальный анализ производственных возможностей отечественной промышленности. И если окажется, что сегодняшний потенциал промышленности не позволяет создать тот или иной образец вооружения или военной техники, отвечающий современным требованиям, определить возможность закупки подобного образца у иностранных производителей. Так, уже сегодня во Франции и в Израиле закупаются тепловизоры для нашей бронетанковой и авиационной техники. Безусловно, нам важно поддержать отечественного производителя. Но главным приоритетом в закупочной политике Минобороны, и министр это обозначил более чем конкретно, будет необходимость обеспечения подразделений всем, что необходимо для эффективного ведения боя, для победы в бою.
И хотя этот аргумент вроде бы очевиден, приведу еще один наглядный пример. На том же абхазском направлении облет позиций наших войск регулярно совершали грузинские БПЛА израильского производства. И мы в большинстве случаев вынуждены были с этим мириться. Сбивать эти беспилотники с помощью того же зенитного ракетного комплекса «Бук» слишком дорого, а переносной зенитный ракетный комплекс «Стрела» его не «захватывает». Слишком мало исходящее от такого БПЛА тепловое излучение. Ну, а основное средство ПВО десантных подразделений – ЗУ-23-2 – до летящих на высоте около 3000 м БПЛА просто не доставало...".
http://www.mil.ru/files/12.pdf

----------


## Морячок

18:55 02/02/2009

Беспилотник "Пчела -1" работает по принципу "увидел-поразил". Совместно с реактивными системами залпового огня воздушный разведчик становится серьезной опасностью для противника.

Беспилотный самолет "Пчела-1" – лишь часть целого технического комплекса разведки и наблюдения поля боя. Все оборудование установлено на нескольких грузовых авто, а запускают его с передвижной катапульты. Самолет оснащен инфракрасными и тепловизионными камерами, что позволяет ему разглядеть противника с высоты до двух с половиной километров.

"Этот комплекс обеспечивает передачу  координат объектов противника  в реальном  времени, то есть с его помощью реализуется принцип увидел-поразил", – рассказывает один из разработчиков "Пчелы - 1" Игорь Шкляр.

Как только "Пчела" засекла цель,  ее координаты передаются на реактивные системы залпового огня. В считанные секунды ракеты поражают противника. Такой тандем уже позволил в шесть раз сократить время на поражение цели.

"Пчела- 1" официально принята  на вооружение российской армии. А в 2009 году готовится контракт на поставку беспилотников одной из зарубежных стран.

http://www.rian.ru/video/20090202/160775688.html

----------


## forten07

Про закупку БПЛА у Израиля можно говорить как о факте говорящем о том, что все уже не настолько паршиво, а сверх паршиво. До сегодняшнего правительства официально никто ничего у Изи для МО не покупал. При наличии потенциальных разработчиков у себя, вливание средств в ближневосточного вероятного противника (хотя по истории за 20й век это уже не вероятный а настоящий), наталкивает на печальные мысли.

----------


## Morphine

> Про закупку БПЛА у Израиля можно говорить как о факте говорящем о том, что все уже не настолько паршиво, а сверх паршиво. До сегодняшнего правительства официально никто ничего у Изи для МО не покупал. При наличии потенциальных разработчиков у себя, вливание средств в ближневосточного вероятного противника (хотя по истории за 20й век это уже не вероятный а настоящий), наталкивает на печальные мысли.


Кста, движки под миг-15 в свое время тоже не сами придумывали, так что, не горячитесь.
А на счет вероятного противника, это уж кто кому противник.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Про закупку БПЛА у Израиля можно говорить как о факте говорящем о том, что все уже не настолько паршиво, а сверх паршиво. До сегодняшнего правительства официально никто ничего у Изи для МО не покупал. При наличии потенциальных разработчиков у себя, вливание средств в ближневосточного вероятного противника (хотя по истории за 20й век это уже не вероятный а настоящий), наталкивает на печальные мысли.


Этим постом Вы показываете свою безграмотность в данном вопросе. Во-первых, комплексы будут закуплены не для эксплуатации, а для "изучения". Читайте новости.
Во-вторых, Вы правда считаете китайцев идиотами, которые закупают технику в единичных экземплярах, потом ее тупо копируют и производят под своими брендами, да к тому же предлагают ее на экспорт (!) по ценам ниже, чем у нас. Причем гораздо ниже. Последний пример-желание Китая закупить партию Су-33. Но тут, надо отдать должное, у наших правителей хватило ума сделку не проводить. 

Или Вы считаете, что закупать образцы техники для изучения-порочно и нам надо, стыдливо озираясь, срочно разорвать все договоренности и рожать эти беспилотники самим?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Морячок

> никто ничего у Изи для МО не покупал


не в последнюю очередь, оттого, что пресловутые "Изи" работали здесь, а не на исторической прародине...  :Smile: 
В 90-е годы им было куда уезжать, от прелестей "прихватизационой экономики", в отличие от нашего брата. Вот, теперь - пожинаем плоды.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...движки под миг-15 в свое время тоже не сами придумывали....


Уважаемый Morphine,
Ваше утверждение «..движки...в свое время..» — некорректно.

Для СССР Ваше «свое время-47» означает:
1 —   половина страны в развалинах. Физически уничтожена.(*)
2 —   СССР — страна вдов и инвалидов. В буквальном смысле.
3 —  никаких займов, нефте-газовых поступлений, квалифицированных 
репатриантов и гастарбайтеров-строителей.
4 —   в СССР нет опыта строительства реактивных двигателей. 
5 —  нет тех. базы, нет денег, нет людей начинать реактивную 
эру с нуля. И главное — нет времени.

Для Rolls-Royce (и Англии) «свое время-47»:
1 — двигатель Nene уже вчерашний день. Готов  AJ-65 с осевым 
компрессором. AJ-65 — магистральный путь; Nene — тупик. 
2 — на базе Nene ничего лучше Supermarine Attacker и F9F Panther 
не получается. Проверено.
3 — русским надо 30 лет, чтобы только восстановить довоенный уровень.
4 — у русских нет технической базы, денег, да просто нет ума, чтобы 
освоить выпуск столь сложного изделия.
5 — Nene уже купили все, кто мог и хотел. Некоторые  — так и бесплатно 
получили. А деньжат хочется. 

Вот так и схлестнулся Nene и СССР.

Смотрим на «свое время-2009»:
— У РФ нет врагов. Одни друзья со всех сторон.
— У РФ могучая экономика. Растет быстрее, чем в ФРГ.
— У РФ вторая в мире авиа-космическая промышленность.
— У РФ есть любые технологии. НаноТех — и это есть.
— У РФ лучшие кадры — самые кадристые. Хоть инженеры, хоть рабочие. 
Тем боле — менагеры.
— Нефте-газ дает нам столь денег , что потратить не можем.
— У РФ громадный задел БПЛА любых типов и размеров.(**)
—  маленькие БПЛА, для батальона, у нас школьники в кружках делают.(***)

Надеюсь, я Вас убедил — сравнивать «время-47» и «время-2009»  нельзя.


С уважением,
Ник

(*) http://militera.lib.ru/h/voznesensky_n/14.html
(**) http://www.farposst.ru/2009/04/03/So..._Vehicles.html
(***) — см. картинку

----------


## unclebu

Для Nik Primopye\\\\\Уважаемый Morphine,
Ваше утверждение «..движки...в свое время..» — некорректно.\\\\\\\\
К очень глубокому сожалению вы правы что нельзя сравнивать «время-47» и «время-2009», только Вы совершенно напрасно считаете, что «время-2009" более благоприятное для создания чего бы то ни было.

\\\\\\\\Для СССР Ваше «свое время-47» означает:
1 —   половина страны в развалинах. Физически уничтожена.(*)\\\\\\\
Но отлично работает отлаженная за время войны система оборонной промышленности, со всеми НИИ, заводами, смежниками, министерством образования (!!!) и т.д.

\\\\\\\2 —   СССР — страна вдов и инвалидов. В буквальном смысле.\\\\\\
Не следует так историю утрировать. К тому же вдовы отлично трудились (например моя бабушка).

\\\\3 —  никаких займов, нефте-газовых поступлений, \\\\\
Так ведь у страны была закрытая экономика. Ей это и не нужно было в тот период. Поэтому если заглянуть в историю займы брали у своего народа.

\\\\\\квалифицированных репатриантов \\\\\\\
Так, что, у нас и немцы инженеры не работали ?!

\\\\\\и гастарбайтеров-строителей.\\\\
Конечно, зачем они были нужны, если  у нас бесплатный ГУЛАГ был (а во время войны даже "шарашки")

\\\\\\\4 —   в СССР нет опыта строительства реактивных двигателей. 
5 —  нет тех. базы, нет денег, нет людей начинать реактивную 
эру с нуля.\\\\\\\
ГИРД и ГДЛ, работы Люльки, Исаева и т.д. не в счет, конечно.

 \\\\\И главное — нет времени.\\\\\\
Вот с этим нельзя не согласиться.


\\\\\\Смотрим на «свое время-2009»:
— У РФ нет врагов. Одни друзья со всех сторон.\\\\\\\
Врагов может и нет, но в политике друзей в человеческом понимании этого слова не бывает.

\\\\\\\— У РФ могучая экономика. \\\\\\\\
У нас тут не юмористический форум

\\\\\\\Растет быстрее, чем в ФРГ.\\\\\\\
Пикинес растет одновременно или быстрее лабрадора, но каков при этом итог?!

\\\\\— У РФ вторая в мире авиа-космическая промышленность.\\\\
По истории создания, т.е. длительности существования - несомненно.

\\\\\\\— У РФ есть любые технологии. НаноТех — и это есть.\\\\\\
Вы очень не сдержаны. Наш форум ведь и молодеж читает. Что они о такой фразе подумают. Пока в технологической сфере, особенно электронике РФ отстает примерно на 10 поколений разработок (это примерно 30 лет). Так спецы как раз по энтим технологиям мне говорили пару недель назад.

\\\\\\\\\— У РФ лучшие кадры — самые кадристые. \\\\\\\
Ну самые кадристые в Белом доме американском. Клинтон вон какую тетку закадрил...

\\\\\\\Хоть инженеры, хоть рабочие. \\\\\\\
А в начале 90-х многие лучшие люди например из Горьковского "Сокола" на ГАЗ ушли. Да и на чем мастерство то свое оттачивать?

\\\\\Тем боле — менагеры.\\\\\
Где ж тогда Ту-334?

\\\\\— Нефте-газ дает нам столь денег , что потратить не можем.\\\\\\
Уже значительно меньше

\\\\\\— У РФ громадный задел БПЛА любых типов и размеров.(**)\\\\\\\
К сожалению не любых типов и размеров. Да и задел этот на уровне 80-85 годов (когда Израиль только начинал активно развивать БПЛА).

\\\\\\\\\—  маленькие БПЛА, для батальона, у нас школьники в кружках делают.(***)\\\\\\\\
Не для батальона, а для президента и генералов.

Поэтому с этой стороны если посмотреть, то 2009 год очень неудобен для создания такой высокотехнолгичной продукции (по сравнению с пилотируемой авиацией) как БПЛА.
Правда по-прежнему не ясно кто закупает БПЛА. Если ВВС, то это выброшенные на ветер деньги.

С уважением, Сергей.

----------


## forten07

> Этим постом Вы показываете свою безграмотность в данном вопросе. Во-первых, комплексы будут закуплены не для эксплуатации, а для "изучения". Читайте новости.


Если РИА и пр., то это не новости- сожалею если Вы строите выводы на этом.
Пор безграмотность поговорим после того что Вы написали в своем последнем посте по Ка-50- думаб все само за себя говорит.
Евреи не идиоты- продавать стране- торговавшей с врагами,  самое передовое и в базовом варианте они не станут, а сбудут то, что уже устарело и есть для себя поновее. Тем самым РФ обоечена на отставание и вливание в кого попало своего капитала.



> Во-вторых, Вы правда считаете китайцев идиотами, которые закупают технику в единичных экземплярах, потом ее тупо копируют и производят под своими брендами, да к тому же предлагают ее на экспорт (!) по ценам ниже, чем у нас. Причем гораздо ниже. Последний пример-желание Китая закупить партию Су-33. Но тут, надо отдать должное, у наших правителей хватило ума сделку не проводить.


Во вторых ВАм не известно что я считаю- китайцы не РФ- все что поновее добудут, усовершенствуют и пустят в продажу или себе. ТО что зажравшиеся чинуши из МО, Рособоронэкспорта, и ожирелые задницы из Кремля продукт гонят по высшей цене чем китайы- их проблемы.
Су-33 им не нужен- оставшийся Т-10К-7 в Саках они выкупили 6 лет назад. Ещ в 2001 году я видел этот самолет с птичьими фекалиями на тризубе на киле- хорошое зрелище, душу греет. Ценность Су-33 не велика- как многофункциональный самолет он никакой, корабельный в комплексе с Кузей и Варягом- тоже никакой- паровых катапульт нет (ап у них есть сейчас только. пр 1143.6). ПТБ не несет, против Ф/А-18Е только маневренные, что откровенно говоря ноль без палочки - его расстреляют еще до визуальной встречи с Хорнетом. Тем более с тем хламом что могут навесить под Су-33 да еще не полной обвеске, если речь идет о действиях с Кузи.
Разве только хотели удостовериться, что К-7 сильно отличается от 33. Хотя как временная затычка до подхода своего универсала 5го, они могли их применять.




> Или Вы считаете, что закупать образцы техники для изучения-порочно и нам надо, стыдливо озираясь, срочно разорвать все договоренности и рожать эти беспилотники самим?


Не знаю откуда Вы это берете, но как я сказал выше с таким подходом, быть РФ в аутсайдерах. НИКТО НОВЕЕ НЕ ПРОДАСТ- будете волочиться. И потом в создание того же БПЛА для тех же вояк на уровне групп нет ничего сложного что бы как идиотам покупать их ставать зависимыми. Такое доробало для вояк разрабатывается, испытвается и принимается за пол года максимум. Хотя конечно- вливать деньги в экономику исторической родины предков президента и всего правительства- куда приятнее чем к себе в промышленность.
Кстати про экспорт- смотря на Кремль плакать хочеться- то ли идиотизм за деньги процветает, то ли играет свойственный многим народам восточной Европы эффект забывания истории, но странно смотреть как РФ после гноища в Дамаском, продает Китаю оружие да еще и с лицензией при этом без машин нового поколения для себя.

----------


## forten07

> не в последнюю очередь, оттого, что пресловутые "Изи" работали здесь, а не на исторической прародине... 
> В 90-е годы им было куда уезжать, от прелестей "прихватизационой экономики", в отличие от нашего брата. Вот, теперь - пожинаем плоды.


Зато они утащили с собой все что могли.

----------


## BSA

> РФ после гноища в *Дамаском,* продает Китаю оружие да еще и с лицензией при этом без машин нового поколения для себя.


наверное все же  Даманском, а то Дамаск все жь по-далече будет )

а так да, бездарно слили китаезам все что ценного было в виде лецензий, технологий и т.п.

----------


## forten07

> Уважаемый Morphine,
> Ваше утверждение «..движки...в свое время..» — некорректно.


Было много трофеев взятых у немцев



> Для СССР Ваше «свое время-47» означает:
> 1 —   половина страны в развалинах. Физически уничтожена.(*)


ТОчнее не половина, а то ничтожное пространство до Сталинграда



> 2 —   СССР — страна вдов и инвалидов. В буквальном смысле.


Ладно. Тогда кто штурмовал Квантунскую группировку и Берлин- вдовы и инвалиды?



> 3 —  никаких займов, нефте-газовых поступлений, квалифицированных 
> репатриантов и гастарбайтеров-строителей.


ГУЛАГ+ Немцы, венгры, румыны, итальянцы и пр кого погнали отстраивать страну. По секрету скажу- 1 немецкий сапожник/строитель/... стоил 10 советских набраных из числа россиян или из числа 20 украинцев. Это опытом проверено. Учитывая то сколько их пленных и просто вывезенных пригнали- Ваш довод не убидителен, но юмор понял.



> 4 —   в СССР нет опыта строительства реактивных двигателей.


ГУЛАГ-1937. А что по вашему делали живые трофеи из Германии?



> 5 —  нет тех. базы, нет денег, нет людей начинать реактивную 
> эру с нуля. И главное — нет времени.


Деньги есть- репарации от немцев, да и сама машина во время войны деньги очень хорошо выжимала.Базу привезли из Германии, люди тоже были- опять те же немцы (вся советская реактивная аваиация от них начало ведет). И потом при всех руинах и ужасах Ядерную бомбу построили довольно быстро. Так что не все было так ужасно
Для Rolls-Royce (и Англии) «свое время-47»:



> 1 — двигатель Nene уже вчерашний день. Готов  AJ-65 с осевым 
> компрессором. AJ-65 — магистральный путь; Nene — тупик.


Потому и попал в СССР- то о чем я написал Рус МК, и что далее ждет РФ с БПЛА- гнаться за западом- почему-то считается нормальной позицией для РФ.



> 2 — на базе Nene ничего лучше Supermarine Attacker и F9F Panther 
> не получается. Проверено.


 Они им и не нужны были. Правда странно как тогда МиГ-15 мог выйти нормальным (следуя вашей логике)



> 3 — русским надо 30 лет, чтобы только восстановить довоенный уровень.


Не хрен строить красочные парады у Кремля с ордами показушников. 30 лет не надо- уже к 60м положение нормализовалось. 



> 4 — у русских нет технической базы, денег, да просто нет ума, чтобы 
> освоить выпуск столь сложного изделия.


База и деньги есть- не зря немцев ограбили, Насчет ума согласен на все 100%. 



> 5 — Nene уже купили все, кто мог и хотел. Некоторые  — так и бесплатно 
> получили. А деньжат хочется.


Имея деньги можно было купить не только Нин. 




> Вот так и схлестнулся Nene и СССР.



Смотрим на «свое время-2009»:



> — У РФ нет врагов. Одни друзья со всех сторон.


До "1941-часть вторая" 



> — У РФ могучая экономика. Растет быстрее, чем в ФРГ.


Очень могучая- острова сдают Китаю, армия в металлоломе 30йлетней давности ездит. Все моляться на доллар



> — У РФ вторая в мире авиа-космическая промышленность.


После кого? После ЮАР? 18 лет не могут создать машину 5го поколения. Новее Ту-160 ничего не придумали, а БПЛА у крохотного Израиля покупают- хорошая промышленность :Biggrin: 



> — У РФ есть любые технологии. НаноТех — и это есть.


Ага- процессоры свои создать не могут- покупают в США.



> — У РФ лучшие кадры — самые кадристые. Хоть инженеры, хоть рабочие. 
> Тем боле — менагеры.


 Менеджеры может и есть, но вот  кадров и тех кадров уже нет... 



> — Нефте-газ дает нам столь денег , что потратить не можем.


 Шутка хорошая- где деньги?



> — У РФ громадный задел БПЛА любых типов и размеров.(**)


 :Smile: 
 :Smile:  Было дело до 1991 года- хотя если точнее то до 87. 



> Надеюсь, я Вас убедил — сравнивать «время-47» и «время-2009»  нельзя.


Убедили- однозначно 47 намного продвинутей чем 09.





> BSA 	 
> Цитата:Сообщение от forten07  
> РФ после гноища в Дамаском, продает Китаю оружие да еще и с лицензией при этом без машин нового поколения для себя.
> 
> наверное все же Даманском, а то Дамаск все жь по-далече будет )


Простите- пропустил букву-последнее время за собой замечаю такое (Сирия тут не при чем)

----------


## AC

"*Министерство обороны России определилось с тем, какие беспилотные летательные аппараты оно закупит для своих нужд у Израиля*. По данным "Ъ", это будут три системы ближней и средней дальности компании Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI). Сумма первой сделки не так велика - порядка $50 млн. Но, по мнению экспертов, важен не ее объем, а сам факт разворота отечественных военных заказчиков в сторону иностранных поставщиков. И одной закупкой дело не ограничится...".
*Целиком тут*:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1151550

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ........
> Поэтому с этой стороны если посмотреть, то 2009 год очень неудобен для создания .....
> 
> С уважением, Сергей.


Ответил в Курилке —
Не ходи сюда!

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Было много трофеев взятых у немцев...
> ........ кто штурмовал Квантунскую группировку и Берлин- вдовы и инвалиды?...
> ГУЛАГ+ Немцы, венгры, румыны, итальянцы ....- 1 немецкий сапожник/строитель/... стоил 10 советских набраных ...Ваш довод не убидителен, но юмор понял.
> .....


Ответил здесь —
Не ходи сюда!

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## alexvolf

Да уж,однако...Судя по вашим  постам Вы- Фортен,далеко не юноша- но 
во всех постах сплошной Писсимизм и ЗЛОБА через край, и то не то и это не это.Крайне удивительно для военного человека.И ладно-бы факты выкладывали, а то как бы мимо проходя грязью все запачкали и пошли дальше.
Ничего личного

----------


## Морячок

> Зато они утащили с собой все что могли.


Два, лично мне известных человека, в советские времена работавших в системе авиапрома, и в 90-е годы уехавшие в Израиль "утащили с собой" лишь свои "Почетные грамоты" за многолетние труды, да изобретательские свидетельства. 
А вот сыновья у обоих - один трудится в Metalink (весьма неслабый производитель электронной элементной базы), а второй - как раз в Israel Aircraft Industrys... 
Не надо всех уехавших полагать Гайдамаками и Невзлиными.

----------


## forten07

> Два, лично мне известных человека, в советские времена работавших в системе авиапрома, и в 90-е годы уехавшие в Израиль "утащили с собой" лишь свои "Почетные грамоты" за многолетние труды, да изобретательские свидетельства. 
> А вот сыновья у обоих - один трудится в Metalink (весьма неслабый производитель электронной элементной базы), а второй - как раз в Israel Aircraft Industrys... 
> Не надо всех уехавших полагать Гайдамаками и Невзлиными.


Из всех кого знал кто репатриировался туда- только 7 человек уехали со своими вещами, остальные тащили собой все что только можно утащить. Коненчно не все они вывозили все что могли, но большая часть- везла.

----------


## маска

> Коненчно не все они вывозили все что могли, но большая часть- везла.


Ну теперь всем стало понятно,почему нет беспилотников - они их вывезли!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nik Primopye

Странно как-то дискуссия поворачивается.
Допустим: 
— за 20 лет из СССР и РФ выехало 2 млн. евреев.
— каждый увез "Грамоту" и ценностей на 10 тыс. $.
Тогда получаем: 10.000 х 2.000.000=20.000.000.000. 
20 миллиардов за 20 лет. 1 миллиард $ в год.  (*) 

Вырвали евреи у кого-нибудь из нас кусок изо рта? 
Сняли евреи  с кого из нас последнюю рубаху? 
Евреи увозили ЛИЧНУЮ собственность. Оплаченную заработанными 
своим трудом деньгами. А какими деньгами будет платить МинОбороны
за израильские БПЛА?
160 лет после «Манифеста коммунистической партии» человечков 
пугают: — Погоди, придут коммунисты, уничтожат собственность; 
будешь ты без бабы и без штанов. 
И человечки всё пугаются — Как же я, без бабы и без штанов? 

А если самому взять и разобраться, что такое ЧАСТНАЯ собственность?
И не ворочать тему о БПЛА на увезенные евреями штаны?
Слабо? 

С уважением,
Ник
(*) — Был ли тот миллиард $ и 2 млн. уехавших?.. 
http://www.avtonom.org/lib/theory/ma...manifesto.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

Между тем ... http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?...&postcount=193

Это же надо... 8000 штук...

----------


## alexvolf

> Между тем ... http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?...&postcount=193
> 
> Это же надо... 8000 штук...


 Это точно.Начиная от миниразведчиков погоды до стратегов...

----------


## Nik Primopye

К сожалению, пока в дискуссии не слышно инженеров.
Попробую рассмотреть проблему БПЛА с  инженерной точки зрения
(хотя сам я и не инженер — ну, так пока их дождешься...)

Можно показать, что БПЛА является функцией тех задач, которые ставит 
перед ним заказчик(потребитель):

                               БПЛА = f(ТЗ);

где БПЛА — это БПЛА;
ТЗ — те задачи, которые поставлены — тех.задание, если угодно;
f — научное обозначение функции, если кто не знает.
(Доказательство формулы, для краткости, здесь не приводится).

Рассматривая формулу, можно увидеть, что конструкция и начинка БПЛА
будут полностью и однозначно определены ТЗ.
Но формула способна на большее — используя методику ре-инжиниринга,
 можно определить параметры ТЗ по особенностям конкретного БПЛА.

Рассмотрим нашу формулу применительно к США.
Для экономии — опущу рассуждения и перейду сразу к  результатам:
— Армию США готовят к войне с кем угодно и где угодно.

Попробуем рассмотреть с помощью волшебной формулы БПЛА Израиля.
Результат:
— Армию Израиля готовят к полицейским операциям.

Осталось применить наш метод к родимой РФ, задачи армии которой труднопонятны. 
Формула дает строго научный ответ:
— Армию России готовят к полицейским операциям.

Результат меня самого удивил. Странный результат. 
Возможно, формула дает сбой на России? Типа, умом не понять?
Нужен настоящий, Учёный инженер для проверки формулы.
Инженеры, давайте двигать науку вместе.
Готов даже отказаться от авторских прав, для такого случая.

Ник
Благодарю уважаемых коллег [RUS] MK и alexvolf за вовремя размещенные 
ссылки и картинки. 
Без Вашей помощи вывод формулы, скорее всего, не состоялся бы

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Nik Primopye;40449]К сожалению, пока в дискуссии не слышно инженеров.
Попробую рассмотреть проблему БПЛА с  инженерной точки зрения
(хотя сам я и не инженер — ну, так пока их дождешься...)

Уважаемый Nik
Есть сноска-
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...its/index.htm/
 p.s. два раза редактировал-пристегнуть стр не получилось,тем не менее заходим в Цехал-смотрим техника- ВВС и находим тему NEW-БПЛА-неплохое обозрение на все случаи

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Есть сноска-
> http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...its/index.htm/
>  -неплохое обозрение ...


Уважаемый alexvolf,

спасибо, но меня теперь  больше мой вклад в науку волнует.

Поделюсь ссылочкой — http://dpla.ru/

По мне — самое «что надо» по БПЛА.
Must have (это я для иностранных).

Ник

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Nik Primopye;40454]Уважаемый alexvolf,

спасибо, но меня теперь  больше мой вклад в науку волнует.

Поделюсь ссылочкой — http://dpla.ru/

Ник
Спасибо .
Да...Как говорится явные признаки информвойны.Так все планы выведать можно без всякой агентурной разведки  Чувствуется ажиотаж и шумиха СМИ (и не только..)  окончательно достали Честякова...

----------


## Chelnok

> Про закупку БПЛА у Израиля можно говорить как о факте говорящем о том, что все уже не настолько паршиво, а сверх паршиво. До сегодняшнего правительства официально никто ничего у Изи для МО не покупал. При наличии потенциальных разработчиков у себя, вливание средств в ближневосточного вероятного противника (хотя по истории за 20й век это уже не вероятный а настоящий), наталкивает на печальные мысли.


Интересно,интересно!Всё напоминает старый анекдот о войне чукчей с китайцами! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: Интересно,и чем то Израиль вот так вас обидел?Тем что продал свои беспилотники,так он их с 1970-х годов делает,во время Ливанской войны 1982 года даже понасбивали ,но то ли союзники недодали,то ли просто неинтересны они были!А если бы их освоили,то сейчас бы многие Ваши союзники их бы покупали,да и Россия была бы одним из лидеров в создании и производства БПЛА!Причем опять не без помощи картаво-шепелявых!P.S.Прошу извинить меня за флуд,в пятницу решил слетать в Иерусалим,увидеть сход Благодатного огня,а билетов -нет!Вот и настоящий противник!Полечу через Стамбул! :Frown:

----------


## Chelnok

> Странно как-то дискуссия поворачивается.
> Допустим: 
> — за 20 лет из СССР и РФ выехало 2 млн. евреев.
> — каждый увез "Грамоту" и ценностей на 10 тыс. $.
> Тогда получаем: 10.000 х 2.000.000=20.000.000.000. 
> 20 миллиардов за 20 лет. 1 миллиард $ в год.  (*) 
> 
> Вырвали евреи у кого-нибудь из нас кусок изо рта? 
> Сняли евреи  с кого из нас последнюю рубаху? 
> ...


Ну,Николае Чаушеску за каждого еврея брал по 5000 долларов!Бизнесс делал! :Biggrin: А вот в СССР не додумались!То что евреи привезли постепенно ушло на свалку,то что люди зарабатывали своим трудом!!!Очень редко видны сейчас на дорогах те Москвичи и Жигули что привезли евреи из СССР!Не говоря о других товарах!А вот мозги ,то что котируется,так у многих заработали!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Пор безграмотность поговорим после того что Вы написали в своем последнем посте по Ка-50- думаб все само за себя говорит.


Ой, только сейчас заметил этот Ваш коммент. Если можно, объясните, что же я там такого написал? И если можно, то в той теме, чтобы оффтоп не плодить.

----------


## AC

*- Россия закупила у Израиля беспилотники, потому что наша промышленность не умеет их делать?*
*Сердюков:* Правда, что сделка - в стадии оформления. Есть контракт, мы проплатили аванс и в ближайшее время получим небольшую партию. Пошли на это, чтобы изучить опыт зарубежных производителей, понять, как вообще развивается это направление, особенно по легким и средним летательным аппаратам. Лучшие они или нет, выясним после эксплуатации.

Целиком интервью тут:
http://www.rg.ru/2009/05/07/serdukov.html

----------


## AC

"Красная звезда" о состоянии программ отечественных БПЛА (генерал Шаманов vs разработчики):
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/08/01_08/5_01.html

----------


## AC

> "Красная звезда" о состоянии программ отечественных БПЛА (генерал Шаманов vs разработчики):
> http://www.redstar.ru/2009/08/01_08/5_01.html


Продолжение темы от нее же:
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/08/08_08/2_03.html

----------


## AC

"...Минобороны России также разрабатывает собственные беспилотные летательные аппараты, но не исключает вариант закупки иностранных образцов в интересах Российской армии.
"Исходя из концепции, которую мы изложили два года назад, российская промышленность продолжает создавать образцы БЛА. В то же время *не исключаю варианты закупки иностранных образцов с последующим использованием их в интересах Вооруженных сил России*", - сказал Зелин.
"Беспилотные летательные аппараты - это средства для обеспечения разведывательной информации там, где она требуется в режиме реального времени, например, при борьбе с терроризмом, когда информация получается, а решения принимаются в режиме онлайн", - напомнил главком.
Он сказал, что *разработки БЛА в России ведутся интенсивно.
"В частности, для улучшения этой работы спланирована передислокация центра БЛА поближе к Москве"*, - отметил Зелин.
По словам генерала, при разработке российских БЛА используется опыт не только российской промышленности, но и других стран, в частности, Израиля, США и Франции.
Также, по словам Зелина, учитывается опыт использования БЛА другими странами, в частности, США в Пакистане, а также Израиля.
"Мы понимаем, какие требования и возможности закладываются в создаваемые БЛА", - пояснил он.
При этом генерал отметил, что *согласно концепции развития БЛА в Вооруженных силах России, беспилотная авиация организационно входит в состав ВВС России и "вопрос о ее (авиации) передаче в другие виды войск на сегодняшний день не стоит"*".
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...180469226.html

----------


## Морячок

«Авиалесоохрана» собиралась купить для штаба Lexus с массажным креслом

Московская прокуратура по надзору за исполнением законов на воздушном и водном транспорте не позволила ФГУ «Центральная база авиационной охраны лесов «Авиалесоохрана» приобрести за бюджетные 6 миллионов рублей автомобиль Lexus с телевизором и массажным креслом. Об этом сообщает в четверг сайт Московской межрегиональной транспортной прокуратуры.
«В начале августа 2009 года начальник «Авиалесоохраны» разместил заказ на проведение открытого аукциона на поставку автомобиля Lexus. Согласно конкурсной документации, указанный автомобиль в комплектации LS 600h Luxury должен был отвечать многочисленным и даже утонченным требованиям заказчика. К примеру, цвет кузова: «морозный жемчуг» или «жемчужно-белый», потолочный девятидюймовый LCD-монитор для задних пассажиров с пультом управления, заднее сиденье с функцией массажа и тому подобное», – говорится в сообщении.
На базе автомобиля администрация учреждения предполагала создать «передвижной мобильный лесопожарный командный пункт, оснастив его беспилотными летательными аппаратами, системой глобального позиционирования, компьютерным оборудованием». «Эксплуатация беспилотного летательного аппарата не требует в работе наличия легкового автомобиля», – отмечается в сообщении.
После предостережения прокурора заказ на аукцион был снят. Руководителю «Авиалесоохраны» внесено предостережение о недопустимости нарушения закона

http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1397513.shtml

----------


## FLOGGER

А какой закон и чем он нарушил?

----------


## alexvolf

> А какой закон и чем он нарушил?


 
 В том-то все и дело, что безфамильный (фантомный) начальник ФГУ никакого закона не нарушал.
Факта получения заказанного предмета за бюджетные (народные) деньги на лицо небыло.Прокуратура выполнила соответствующее мероприятие
сохранила для народа 6 млн.- сонно погрозив пальцем выявленному злоупотребителю,заодно передав материалы для газеты.Типа- "Работа по
профилактике нарушений ведется". Упреков в работе прокурора не у кого нет.А массажное кресло (для длительной работы с джойстиком
БПЛА) можно установить в КУНе любого ТС,возможно и без массажного кресла обойтись,мадам нанять -спину и другие части тела у оператора чесать.А вообще красиво живем.Обосновал бумагу-ввиду производственной необходимости считаю.... и заказ на личный самолет,вертолет,Майбах и т.п.Вопрос-где интересно  лесники собирались ездить на Лексусе - управляя  летающим Глазом?

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый alexvolf, да вообще-то все понятно с этим начальником. Но вопрос вот в чем: он ведь не первый и не последний, кто за счет казны справляет удовольствия. Почему именно его за "жабры" взяли, вот что интересно. У людей на этот счет давно уже сложилось устойчивое мнение: не поделился с кем надо, вот и все. Странно только, что у нашего гос-ва есть деньги на такие невинные "забавы" чиновников, коих миллионы, и во что все это выливается-в миллиарды! А вот, чтобы выделить деньги на нашу, надеюсь, любимую всеми нами, авиацию-у него денег нет. Одна пустая болтовня и пустопорожние обещания. Если сейчас поднять все темы, обсуждавшиеся нами за последние 2-3 года, поднятые очередными обещаниями Главкомов, министров и прочих-со смеху помрешь. Почему-то воспринимают эту болтовню всерьез. Сейчас они морочат голову какими-то планами на 20-е - 30-е годы. А бабло на эти авантюры, подозреваю, они могут получать уже сейчас. А где их потом искать, этих обещальщиков, в 20-30-ом году, с кого спросить?
 Ох, что-то сильно я от темы отъехал, прошу прощения.
P.S. А куда же подевался таинственный "Скат", чуть ли не по секрету показанный на прошлом МАКСе? 2 года прошло, а ни слуху, ни духу... Зато Израиль вот решили поддержать. Интересно, сколь денег туда бухнули?

----------


## alexvolf

Сейчас они морочат голову какими-то планами на 20-е - 30-е годы. А бабло на эти авантюры, подозреваю, они могут получать уже сейчас. А где их потом искать, этих обещальщиков, в 20-30-ом году, с кого спросить?

Уважаемый FLOGGER
Живя в обществе,нельзя быть свободным от него.Видно закончилась энергия заставить кого-то "пыль глотать".Число миллиардеров РФ по счету скоро переплюнет США.О будущих 20-30-х Мечтать не вредно.Трех и пятилетний план в рыночной экономике не советчик.Помечтал в кабинете-Распланировал туда-сюда бюджет на трехлетку,а тут раз и  очередной кризис КАПИТАЛИЗМА.
Насчет СКАТА.Прошло инфо от главного Рулевого ВВС -все КБ БПЛА перевести  ближе к Москве,а то что-то трудно курировать стало данный вопрос-один хочет, то другой это-никак определиться нельзя какой Глаз пехоте нужен.Скат-то глобальный,чай по технологии шапки-невидимки
разрабатывается.Что-бы не забыть как он выглядел -клею фото уважаемого PILOTa. А если говорить  без иронии-то это все очень грустно и печально...

----------


## Морячок

Более подробную заметку нашел на 
http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...9/08/28/211845

А потом задумался - а какими же такими расчудесными аппаратами собрались управлять с такого замечательного Лексуса?
Полез на сайт госзакупок.
http://zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/Purchas...YO5+eOfkAhE50=
Ничего нет про покупку беспилотников.
Смотрим дальше - 
http://www.forest.ru/rus/problems/fi...a/lesavia.html
Сайт неофициальный, но какая-то информация есть. В том смысле - что нет.

И, наконец - официальный сайт
http://www.aviales.ru/
Перелопатил содержимое - нашел, но совсем не густо:
Демонстрационные полёты ИРКУТ-10
http://www.aviales.ru/popup.aspx?news=193
И две обзорные статьи
"Перспективы применения беспилотной авиации в лесном хозяйстве"
и
"Обзор состояния рынка беспилотных средств, которые могут быть задействованы для охраны лесов от пожаров"
В одной из них упоминается, что в наличии ведомства есть комплекс БЛА "Элерон". 
http://www.aviales.ru/default.aspx?textpage=11
И всё...

Почитал всё это - взгрустнулсь... Мутное дело. Похерят же ведь полезное дело такие вот господа начальники на "жемчужно-снежных" лексусах.

----------


## alexvolf

На МАКСе вроде была представлена беспилотная птица с "БОЛЬШИМ ГЛАЗОМ" под названием русской крепости.Судя по носовой части фюзеляжа "мозгов" у нее 
более чем достаточно.Оригинальное хвостовое оперение-ласточкин хвост с подфюзеляжным килем.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> На МАКСе вроде была представлена беспилотная птица с "БОЛЬШИМ ГЛАЗОМ" под названием русской крепости.Судя по носовой части фюзеляжа "мозгов" у нее 
> более чем достаточно.Оригинальное хвостовое оперение-ласточкин хвост с подфюзеляжным килем.


Шарик мейд ин Франс.

----------


## alexvolf

> Шарик мейд ин Франс.


 Кроме шарика,что-"мозги" тоже заграничные? Тогда конечно без ЛЕКСУСА
делов не будет.А винт и колесики шасси хотя-бы отечественные?? Или
китайского производства?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Кроме шарика,что-"мозги" тоже заграничные? Тогда конечно без ЛЕКСУСА
> делов не будет.А винт и колесики шасси хотя-бы отечественные?? Или
> китайского производства?


Заграничные, произведенные в Китае.  :Smile:  Нашего там наверняка не так много. Корпус да ПО. И то неизвестно, так как опыта пока маловато.

----------


## Tory

Не знаю. В теме мало соображаю, но соображения есть:)

Израильские аппараты летают со стационарных аэродромов, если не ошибаюсь. Ну, если не с аэродромов, то с площадок, но постоянных. ТВД-то у них с гулькин нос. Летают они в основном, над равнинной местностью. Ливанские холмы да Голаны как-то под описание гор не подходят. Сирийская пустыня им в самый раз. Ну, города восточные ещё - без деревьев и т.п.

У нас их можно разве что над осенней Украиной да летним Казахстаном использовать.

У нас ведь же даже нормальный вертолёт ночник над Чечней в основном кабанов лупит (вот интересно, едят ваххабиты этих кабанов или нет?). 

А что этот БПЛА будет делать над нормальным лесом, да в условиях маневренной войны с фронтом от Белоруссии до Москвы?

тут тактика совсем другая нужна.

Впрочем, я не специалист. Может там и накоплен какой опыт вне израиля.

----------


## alexvolf

> Не знаю. В теме мало соображаю, но соображения есть:)
> А что этот БПЛА будет делать над нормальным лесом, да в условиях маневренной войны с фронтом от Белоруссии до Москвы?
>  .


 Уважаемый Tory
Вы тему от начала почитайте более внимательно и по сносочкам пройдитесь,возможно тогда Вам станет более ясно для каких целей и какие БПЛА нужны.
По поводу последних строчек в Вашем посте- какой-такой фронт от 
Белоруси до Москвы Вы узрели,да еще в условиях маневренной войны
над нормальным лесом???!!!
Чай -трава крепкая ....

----------


## Морячок

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...195625936.html
14:22 26/11/2009

МОСКВА, 26 ноя - РИА Новости. ВВС РФ отказываются принимать на вооружение беспилотные летательные аппараты отечественного производства, так как они не отвечают предъявленным требованиям, заявил в четверг журналистам главнокомандующий ВВС генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.

*Ранее минобороны РФ выделило 1 млрд рублей на новые беспилотники* 

"Мы, к сожалению, не получили беспилотные летательные аппараты (БПЛА) с теми тактико-техническими характеристиками, которые нам нужны", - сказал Зелин.

В настоящее время ВВС России имеют на вооружении различные беспилотные комплексы первого поколения, решающие только разведывательные задачи в тактической и оперативной глубине. Руководство Минобороны РФ ранее заявило, что Россия в ближайшее время закупит небольшую партию беспилотников в Израиле, прежде всего, чтобы изучить зарубежный опыт в этой сфере.
-----------------------
Полугодом ранее:
http://rian.ru/defense_safety/20090305/163955840.html

Минобороны РФ выделило 1 млрд рублей на новые беспилотники
16:07 05/03/2009

МОСКВА, 5 мар- РИА Новости. Министерство обороны РФ выделило 1 миллиард рублей на разработку и поставку в армию новых беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Однако новых разработок пока так и нет, сообщил журналистам в четверг в Москве заместитель министра обороны по вооружению генерал армии Владимир Поповкин.

"На разработку беспилотников Минобороны выделило 1 миллиард рублей, однако, к сожалению, нормального аппарата так и нет", - сказал Поповкин.
----------------------

Где деньги, Зин?  :Confused:

----------


## AC

ФСБ РФ также начала переговоры о закупке израильских БПЛА:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1302134

----------


## Холостяк

Вот такие ссылки:

Беспилотный комплекс ГрАНТ: http://mrc.stsby.com/projects/66-rain

*Беспилотные летательные аппараты:*

http://bp-la.ru/

----------


## Полешук

По беспилотниками будет как с Мистралем:



> Россия займется совместным с Израилем производством 
> 
> Россия намерена создать совместное предприятие по производству беспилотных летательных аппаратов с израильской компанией Israel Aerospace Industries. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил генеральный директор госкорпорации "Ростехнологии" Сергей Чемезов. По его словам, окончательное решение о создании совместного предприятия будет принято после того, как Министерство обороны России проведет испытания израильских БПЛА. 
> Как сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на слова Чемезова, в интересах Министерства обороны России в Израиле было закуплено 15 беспилотников. Все они примут участие в испытаниях. О каких именно моделях израильских БПЛА идет речь, Чемезов не уточнил. В июне 2009 года Россия купила 12 беспилотников на сумму в 53 миллиона долларов. В число купленных аппаратов вошли Bird-Eye 400, I-View MK150 и Searcher Mk II. 
> 
> В декабре 2009 года стало известно, что Россия начала переговоры с Israel Aerospace Industries о покупке партии беспилотников на сумму в сто миллионов долларов. Предполагалось, что израильские БПЛА для России будут оборудованы улучшенной системой наблюдения. 
> 
> В начале апреля 2010 года заместитель министра обороны России Владимир Поповкин заявил, что *министерство обороны потратило на разработку и испытание беспилотных летательных аппаратов пять миллиардов рублей, не добившись никакого результата*. Была организована программа испытаний беспилотников, которую ни один из них не прошел. По словам главнокомандующего ВВС России Александра Зелина российские беспилотники не удовлетворяют требованиям военных ни по одному из параметров. 
> 
> URL: http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/21/uavs/

----------


## ALI

Ирану тоже нужны,но только свои)) "В ближайшее время Иран начнет производство новых беспилотных летательных аппаратов Pahpad национальной разработки, которые прошли испытания во время учений в Персидском заливе и Ормузском проливе" : http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/26/pahpad/

----------


## Холостяк

*Конструкторы обещают обеспечить российскую армию новейшими беспилотниками*

http://news.mail.ru/politics/4422747/

Отечественные разработчики способны обеспечить российскую армию новейшими ударными беспилотными комплексами, заявил генеральный директор — генеральный конструктор концерна радиостроения «Вега» Владимир Верба.

ПС. Только нашим лучше распил бабла провести за границей.

----------


## Redav

> *Конструкторы обещают обеспечить российскую армию новейшими беспилотниками*
> ....


Ключевое слово *ОБЕЩАЮТ*

_...Сейчас чуть ли не «кружки умелых рук» создают нечто, называют это беспилотными комплексами, расхваливают их и пытаются продать, то есть попасть в госзаказ, - рассказывает полковник Фролов. - Темой беспилотников в России сейчас занимаются около 30 фирм. Так вот, в 2009 году на базе центра была проведена экспертиза всех производящихся в России БЛА. Свои аппараты привезли около 20 фирм. Часть из них к тому времени уже осуществила поставку своих изделий в МЧС, пограничникам.
     Мы организовывали полеты для проверки разрешающей способности средств воздушной разведки (до типа, до класса). Выставляли мишенную обстановку - допустим, движущийся автомобиль в виде уазика, объект побольше в виде КамАЗа, движущееся в пешем порядке формирование (группу солдат). Никто из представителей фирм число и координаты мишеней не знал - мы просто «нарезали» район поиска, маршрут операторам представленных БЛА, как это и дается в боевом распоряжении. Проверялась также точность выхода на объект разведки, другие вопросы. Экспертиза шла три дня, каждый выполнял полеты, как хотел с точки зрения графика. Удачно слетали только комплексы «Типчак» и «Строй-ПД». Остальные поднимались в воздух и падали, потому что не было радиосвязи, или уходили невесть куда.
     - У многих аппаратов точность выхода на объекты разведки оказалась плохой, точность определения координат никуда не годилась, - продолжает подполковник Привалов. - Если, к примеру, один из таких, с позволения сказать, беспилотников дал ошибку в 300 метров, то как с его помощью можно применить высокоточное оружие?_
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/09/01_09/2_05.html

----------


## Redav

*Россия и Франции рассматривают возможность создания СП по производству беспилотных самолетов* 

_МОСКВА, 8 сентября. (ИТАР-ТАСС). В случае успеха сделки с вертолетоносцем "Мистраль" российское оборонное ведомство будет готово рассмотреть предложения французской стороны по развитию военно-технического сотрудничества на других направлениях, в том числе связанных с производством беспилотных самолетов, заявил министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков.

"Французская сторона высказала пожелание поработать в этой части. Мы предложили это сделать в виде совместных предприятий на базе наших ремонтных заводов. Если у нас все получится по "Мистралю" и мы наработаем такой опыт, то в дальнейшем все пойдет и по другим направлениям, в том числе и по беспилотным летательным аппаратам. Соответствующее их предложение у нас имеется", - сообщил журналистам Сердюков по итогам прошедшего во вторник в Париже IX заседания российско-французского Совета сотрудничества по вопросам безопасности на уровне глав МИД и Минобороны двух стран.

Во вторник по завершении заседания Совета его участников принял президент Франции Николя Саркози. Как сообщил Сердюков, в ходе встречи обсуждались вопросы "подготовки предстоящей в ближайшее время встречи глав России, Франции и Германии". "Поговорили о ситуации в Афганистане, о возможной закупке Россией универсальных десантных вертолетоносцев", - сказал он.

Как известно, Франция предлагает России закупить корабли этого класса типа "Мистраль". "Французы не скрывают, что заинтересованы в таком сотрудничестве. Мы заинтересованы тоже", - заметил Сердюков. По его оценке, "французы больше интересуются военными аспектами сотрудничества с Россией".

По словам министра, в ближайшие две недели военные ведомства двух стран создадут рабочие группы высокого уровня, которые подготовят План двустороннего военного сотрудничества на 2011 г.

"В ходе переговоров в Париже мы условились, что в ближайшие 15 дней будут созданы рабочие группы, которые подготовят План военного сотрудничества на 2011 г., который будет более насыщенным по сравнению с текущим годом, - пояснил Сердюков. - В рамках этих групп будут обсуждаться и вопросы военно-технического сотрудничества. В эти группы войдут лица, имеющие возможность в определенной степени принимать какие-то решения, то есть главкомы видов Вооруженных сил, может быть, их заместители". "Полагаю, в ходе работы этих групп наверняка появятся предложения, и в частности, по проведению совместных учений, - считает Сердюков. - Наверняка мы выйдем на какие-то, пусть и небольшие, совместные учения, в частности, по антипиратской тематике".

Министр сообщил также, что в ходе переговоров в Париже обсуждалась и тематика ПРО. "Французы услышали наши оценки, они хотят поработать в этой сфере - заметил он. - Первое здесь - это оценка угроз. Второе - какими силами это можно организовать. Сотрудничество в данной сфере - это вопрос будущих обсуждений"._

----------


## alexvolf

> Ключевое слово *ОБЕЩАЮТ*
> 
>  [I]...Сейчас чуть ли не «кружки умелых рук» создают нечто, называют это беспилотными комплексами, расхваливают их и пытаются продать, то есть попасть в госзаказ, - рассказывает полковник Фролов. - Темой беспилотников в России сейчас занимаются около 30 фирм. Так вот, в 2009 году на базе центра была проведена экспертиза всех производящихся в России БЛА. Свои аппараты привезли около 20 фирм. Часть из них к тому времени уже осуществила поставку своих изделий в МЧС, пограничникам.


 Ну если учесть актуальность темы,то думаю п-к Фролов ничего нового
не сообщил,а лишь констатировал факт "кому на Руси жить хорошо" :Tongue: 
Порождение "кружков умелые руки" и различных по своей направленности фирм,фирмочек и т.д. это дань времени рыночной экономики,которая как известно раставит все по своим местам.Вопрос -и когда это наконец свершиться? Спрашивается для чего надо сводить авиа КБ в крупнейшие корпорации и одновременно плодить более 30
различных фирм, которые не в состоянии построить ничего толкового... если не считать
полуфабрикатов для авиамодельного кружка или БПЛА с кордовым управлением т.к. пишет Фролов "у них не было радиосвязи"...
Полный абзац.Пора переходить на конверсию и продолжать клепать
кастрюли из крылатого металла с ручками из бальзы...

----------


## Холостяк

*Уже есть рецензия на заявление Вербы:*

В минувшую пятницу, 10 сентября, российское агентство РИА "Новости" опубликовало заявление Владимира Вербы, генерального директора и генерального конструктора концерна "Вега", о том, что до 2013 года российские производители беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА) преодолеют техническое отставание от зарубежных коллег. Профессор Верба обещал "прорыв на отечественном рынке этой техники" в ближайшие два-три года. Фактически, руководитель "Веги" заявил, что в течение нескольких лет российские производители догонят и перегонят Америку и Израиль в области БПЛА.
Как отмечалось ранее, именно концерн "Вега" является разработчиком российского БПЛА "Аист", представляющего собой своего рода аналог израильского беспилотника Searcher MkII, который выпускает концерн "Авиационная промышленность" (IAI). Самолеты Searcher MkII были приобретены Россией у Израиля после неудачных попыток поднять в воздух "Аист". Стоимость одного "Аиста" составляла около 3 миллионов долларов (всего "Вегой", по состоянию на начало 2010 года, были созданы три такие машины). 
На фоне череды неудач российских создателей БПЛА и соглашений между правительствами России и Израиля о сотрудничестве в сфере закупки российскими силовыми структурами израильских БПЛА, выступление гендиректора концерна "Вега" прозвучало достаточно неожиданно. 
Редакция NEWSru.co.il обратилась за комментариями к главному редактору специализированного российского сайта UAV.ru Денису Федутинову, который является признанным экспертом по теме БПЛА. 
"Со стороны Владимира Степановича это было достаточно смелое утверждение, – говорит Д.Федутинов. – По-видимому, оно объясняется тем, что российское минобороны в последнее время фактически выдвигает ультиматум – или разработчики предъявят что-то, соответствующее их представлениям, или закупки беспилотников будут произведены у зарубежных компаний". 
"В России в последние годы по ряду вопросов представителями властей и промышленности уже делались подобного плана громкие заявления. Однако когда приходила пора предъявить обещанное – результат зачастую оказывался неудовлетворительным. При этом мало кто ответил за свои слова. Так что обещать можно многое, цена таких обещаний не высока", – считает главный редактор UAV.ru. 
В пятничном сообщении РИА "Новости" концерн "Вега" был назван агентством "главным разработчиком" беспилотной летательной техники для силовых структур Российской Федерации. Однако, по мнению Дениса Федутинова, этот концерн является "небеспроблемной структурой". "В составе концерна присутствует ряд в прошлом известных предприятий, которые в настоящее время находятся в непростом финансовом положении. Причем положение дел носит уже хронический характер", – отмечает эксперт. 
"Отчасти вина в создавшемся положении лежит и на самих российских военных – поздновато "проснулись" в российском военном ведомстве со своим интересом к системам БПЛА, лет на 15 опоздали. В такой ситуации, даже немалые деньги, выделяемые российским государством на программы в области БПЛА, "уходят в песок"", – говорит главный редактор сайта UAV.ru.По мнению эксперта, "наверстать технологическое отставание будет очень непросто". "Необходимы системные изменения, такие как отказ от фактического монополизма одной структуры, привлечение и других компаний к работам по БПЛА по заказам минобороны, развитие партнерских отношений с зарубежными компаниями. И нужны не только R&D (Research & Development – научно-исследовательские и опытно-конструкторские работы), но и заказы на сами системы", – заявил Д.Федутинов в комментарии для NEWSru.co.il.

----------


## Авионик

Может быть будут на израильские бпла ставить российскую лазерную технику....




> Сообщая о переговорах Путина и Барака в Сочи, агентство РИА "Новости"  отметило, что на российско-израильских переговорах обсуждается, в частности, возможность оснащения израильских летательных аппаратов российской лазерной техникой, а также вариант размещения на территории Израиля дальномерной лазерной станции (для наблюдения за искусственными спутниками). Об этом заявил журналистам Владимир Путин, по оценке которого взаимодействие между двумя странами складывается "неплохо".


http://newsru.co.il/arch/world/06sep2010/barak308.html

----------


## Redav

> ...
> "Отчасти вина в создавшемся положении лежит и на самих российских военных – поздновато "проснулись" в российском военном ведомстве со своим интересом к системам БПЛА, лет на 15 опоздали. ..."", – говорит главный редактор сайта UAV.ru.


Сильно сказано. "_Признанный эксперт по теме БПЛА_" порадовал бы инфой какое положение дел было в России с денюжками в 1995 году. Он про дефолт 1989 года забыл или по младости лет не слышал?
Интересно, а 15 лет назад на сколько мегапикселей были матрицы, чего на тех изображениях можно было увидеть и на каком заводе в России их делали?  :Cool:  :Biggrin: 





> По мнению эксперта, "наверстать технологическое отставание будет очень непросто". "Необходимы системные изменения, такие как отказ от фактического монополизма одной структуры, привлечение и других компаний к работам по БПЛА по заказам минобороны, развитие партнерских отношений с зарубежными компаниями. И нужны не только R&D (Research & Development – научно-исследовательские и опытно-конструкторские работы), но и заказы на сами системы", – заявил Д.Федутинов в комментарии для NEWSru.co.il.


Какая же у нас структура монополист, в чем и *почему*?

Он предлагает закупать всю фигню, а нам потом обсуждать зачем закупали "дрова", какой умник придумал такую схему распила бабла и причитать про стулья, табуретки?  :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> Сухопутные войска завершили испытания российских беспилотников
> 
> Российские военные провели испытания российских беспилотных летательных аппаратов, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на отдел информационного обеспечения Сухопутных войск. Сравнительные испытания проводились на 252 общевойсковом полигоне Западного военного округа. Какие именно аппараты принимали участие в тестовых полетах, не уточняется, однако известны, что полеты днем и ночью осуществляли 22 беспилотника. Всего было произведено 56 вылетов.
> 
> ...


http://lenta.ru/news/2010/09/20/uavs/

----------


## Полешук

> Охота на беспилотник 
> 
> 
> Шамиль ХАЙРУЛЛИН, «Красная звезда».
>   Фото автора.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.redstar.ru/2010/09/24_09/2_02.html

----------


## alexvolf

> http://www.redstar.ru/2010/09/24_09/2_02.html


Уважаемый Полещук
Пока наши "отцы-командиры" рассуждают какой БПЛА (пользуюсь, в отличии от автора статьи в КЗ, старой терминологией т.к. помимо БПЛА существуют еще и ДПЛА) буржуйские армии давно имеют по несколько 
различных моделей на все случаи жизни и как выражался известный юморист, невзирая на время суток пользуют их начиная от " маленьких по 3 рубля и кончая большимы по 5 руб"....
К примеру такой факт-

   04.03.2010, Норвегия | С 17 февраля по 4 марта в заполярных областях Тромс  и Нурланд проходили войсковые учения «Cold Response 2010». В учениях приняли участие около 8000 военнослужащих из 14 стран, входящих в НАТО, и 1000 солдат из Швеции, которая сотрудничает с НАТО в рамках программы  «Партнёрство во имя мира» и соглашений о Сотрудничестве в области обороны между Северными странами. Впервые учения НАТО прошли также на шведской  территории — в приграничных с Норвегией районах. В учениях «Cold Response 2010» впервые с 2005 г. приняли участие американские морские пехотинцы. 
      Военные учения проходили в суровых погодных условиях — в некоторых удаленных от моря районах температура опускалась до -30 градусов по  Цельсию.

Уж незнаю возможно дань сегоднищнему дню,но и здесь не обошлось без  БПЛА который нехило полетал над морем и берегом при морозе 30 град С.

PS Забыл добавить что фото принадлежит Forsvaret

----------


## Redav

> Пока наши "отцы-командиры" рассуждают какой БПЛА (пользуюсь, в отличии от автора статьи в КЗ, старой терминологией т.к. помимо БПЛА существуют еще и ДПЛА) ....


Уважаемый alexvolf
Посмотрите несколько предыдущих сообщений перед Вашим постом.
Вы пропустили самое вкусное по интересующей Вас тематике.

Обратите внимание какой термин в отношении беспилотников пользуется полковник Фролов 
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/09/01_09/2_05.html

Надеюсь Вы не будете сильно пинать ногами начальника Межвидового центра боевого применения и переучивания личного состава беспилотной авиации за использование узаконенного термина.

Упоминаемые Вами "отцы-командиры" знают каким документом узаконен термин БЛА или изучение руководящих документов по этой тематике не входит в круг их служебных обязанностей? В чем по их терминалогии отличаются БПЛА от ДПЛА?




> К примеру такой факт...


И что с того? У нас нынче тоже проводятся учения. Не так давно было оперативно-стратегическое учение "Восток-2010". На нем тоже использовали БЛА. Или Вы про это не знаете?

По поводу брасания каменьев в огород военных.
Помогите мне разобраться с цифрами.

Имеем
_...полеты днем и ночью осуществляли 22 беспилотника. Всего было произведено 56 вылетов._ 
http://lenta.ru/news/2010/09/20/uavs/

Коль проводились испытания, то наверно всем его участникам предоставили равные права. Только количество вылетов при делении на число БЛА не дает целого числа. ИМХО кто-то сошел с дистанции. Почему? Сдается мне, что по той же причине о которой упоминал Фролов... нелетательность. Получается фирмы сделать не могут, а виноваты военные. _Чудно однако_ (с)

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf
> Посмотрите несколько предыдущих сообщений перед Вашим постом.
> Вы пропустили самое вкусное по интересующей Вас тематике.
> 
> Обратите внимание какой термин в отношении беспилотников пользуется полковник Фролов 
> http://www.redstar.ru/2010/09/01_09/2_05.html
> 
> Упоминаемые Вами "отцы-командиры" знают каким документом узаконен термин БЛА или изучение руководящих документов по этой тематике не входит в круг их служебных обязанностей? В чем по их терминалогии отличаются БПЛА от ДПЛА?
> 
> ...


Уважаемый Redav
Как в народе говорится "Дело не в том,что кнутом.Дело в том,что БОЛЬНО".Несколько слов (не отходя от кассы) о терминологии в целом.
Как известно в последнее время идет такая путаница в "словесах",что порой и разобраться нельзя в том " кто есть ху " как в свое время выражался 
Горбачев.Если Вы помните, был такой термин ЭВМ, который обьединял 
под своим началом практически все вычислительные машины,затем перешли на словестно-печатное употребление другого термина  компьютер.И что? Думаете что-то изменилось в представлении людей
как эти штуки работают.Нет! Зато всем,начиная от школьника младших классов стало понятно,что без компа в современном (виде) мире никак жить нельзя.И от того,что пользователь имеет более накрученный комп-он от этого умней не становится играя в игрушки. Это к слову о терминологии...
Теперь по существу самого вопроса.Пинать военных здесь никто не собирается.Но и .... делать
какие-ибо выводы на основе газетных публикаций.Будь то КЗ,КП,Лента или газета Правда.Написать можно все,что угодно...
И два слова в заключении.Так какие БПЛА-ДПЛА-БЛА нужны военным?
Такие как на снимке в статье п-ка Фролова? Где возле БЛА суетятся
6-7 человек обслуги или такие кои показывают на выставках в Израиле?

----------


## Usik

Здравствуйте уважаемые авиаторы. Чту этот форум уже очень давно, но что написать нашлось только сейчас, да и то сомневаюсь в ценности данной информации, но всё же напишу. 
Дело в том, что я не очень давно был уволен из рядов ВС в запас, по истечению срока призыва, а служил я как раз на месте бывшего ИВАТУ. Так получилось, что была у нас в части одна особо отдельная рота, а в ней отдельная группа, которую оснастили комплексами ДПЛА. Ни марку, ни фирму производителя этого аппарата я не знаю, но представляет он собой дельтавидное крыло с тянущим винтом, приводящимся в движение от электромотора и способный автономно летать на протяжении до полуторачасов. Запускался с рук, приземлялся по команде с земли у него выпускался парашют и он падал вертикально вниз. Так же в комплексе был ноутбук, который "в воде не горит и в огне не тонет", штатив с антенной для обмена сигналом, рукзак под всё это дело и транспортировочные коробки. Цена всего комплекта ~ 750 тысяч рублей. пришло их ЕМНИП 10 штук. А дальше начинается банальный армейский цирк: вместо того, чтобы поискать людей кто на гражданке играл в авиасимуляторы и хоть как-то представляет себе поведение ЛА в воздухе, они просто взяли и вручили их тому, кто первый под руку попался. Итог: 2 штуки потеряли как раз на том самом "Восток-2010" (у одного батарея кончилась над озером, второй героически таранил одинокостоящий туалет), ещё один потеряли на простой тренировке ( боец его поставил в воздухе вертикально и ждал когда он выгребет. Он бы может и выгреб, но тут командир группы дал команду выпустить парашют, которую боец и выполнил. Однако парашют раскрыться не успел, т.к. высота была небольшой, в результате чего разрушение конструкции). И ещё два я не знаю как потеряли. А как Вы понимаете остальной комплект, без самого разведчика становится бесполезным. Напрашивается вывод о том, что нужны не только самолёты, но и дистанционные пилоты... Да и много ещё чего надо, но это уже совсем другой разговор;)

----------


## Холостяк

> Здравствуйте уважаемые авиаторы. Чту этот форум уже очень давно, но что написать нашлось только сейчас, да и то сомневаюсь в ценности данной информации, но всё же напишу. 
> Дело в том, что я не очень давно был уволен из рядов ВС в запас, по истечению срока призыва, а служил я как раз на месте бывшего ИВАТУ. Так получилось, что была у нас в части одна особо отдельная рота, а в ней отдельная группа, которую оснастили комплексами ДПЛА. Ни марку, ни фирму производителя этого аппарата я не знаю, но представляет он собой дельтавидное крыло с тянущим винтом, приводящимся в движение от электромотора и способный автономно летать на протяжении до полуторачасов. Запускался с рук, приземлялся по команде с земли у него выпускался парашют и он падал вертикально вниз. Так же в комплексе был ноутбук, который "в воде не горит и в огне не тонет", штатив с антенной для обмена сигналом, рукзак под всё это дело и транспортировочные коробки. Цена всего комплекта ~ 750 тысяч рублей. пришло их ЕМНИП 10 штук. А дальше начинается банальный армейский цирк: вместо того, чтобы поискать людей кто на гражданке играл в авиасимуляторы и хоть как-то представляет себе поведение ЛА в воздухе, они просто взяли и вручили их тому, кто первый под руку попался. Итог: 2 штуки потеряли как раз на том самом "Восток-2010" (у одного батарея кончилась над озером, второй героически таранил одинокостоящий туалет), ещё один потеряли на простой тренировке ( боец его поставил в воздухе вертикально и ждал когда он выгребет. Он бы может и выгреб, но тут командир группы дал команду выпустить парашют, которую боец и выполнил. Однако парашют раскрыться не успел, т.к. высота была небольшой, в результате чего разрушение конструкции). И ещё два я не знаю как потеряли. А как Вы понимаете остальной комплект, без самого разведчика становится бесполезным. Напрашивается вывод о том, что нужны не только самолёты, но и дистанционные пилоты... Да и много ещё чего надо, но это уже совсем другой разговор;)


 
Жизненно! 
Действительно, думают без подготовки - это как модельки попускать! Все через задницу!
Я понял, речь идет об этом:

----------


## Usik

ага, оно самое. А на второй фото они агрЭгат запускают под носом у противника? (боец с автоматом почти впечатлил:) А можно ссылку что это за аппарат?

----------


## Chizh

Нужно вирпилов брать в армию на эти должности. Потери будут меньше.

----------


## Redav

Уважаемый Usik, а на форуме http://desantura.ru/forum/ вы под каким ником? Уж больно много "непоняток" после вашего поста.



> ... была у нас в части одна особо отдельная рота, а в ней отдельная группа, которую оснастили комплексами ДПЛА.


какая-то странная структура для подразделения в составе части "на месте бывшего ИВАТУ"




> Ни марку, ни фирму производителя этого аппарата я не знаю, но представляет он собой дельтавидное крыло с тянущим винтом, приводящимся в движение от электромотора и способный автономно летать на протяжении до полуторачасов.


Интересно, даже очень. Ведь люди в погонах называют другую цифру, весьма отличную от заявленных рекламных поуторачасов. Любопытно это ж что за "леталка" такая новая объявилась.




> Запускался с рук, приземлялся по команде с земли у него выпускался парашют и он падал вертикально вниз.


Для человека не прыгавшего с парашютом вполне приемлемая фразеология разве вы не прыгали с парашютом?




> Так же в комплексе был ноутбук, который "в воде не горит и в огне не тонет", штатив с антенной для обмена сигналом, рукзак под всё это дело и транспортировочные коробки. Цена всего комплекта ~ 750 тысяч рублей. пришло их ЕМНИП 10 штук.


ЕМНИП, то ваше ЕМНИП Вам изменило и "штук" не столько, а поменьше. Никак в толк взять не могу, как служивый  разбираясь в конструкциях "леталок" /весьма не дурственно/ из-за личного интереса не узнал названия аппарата и комплекса у сослуживцев, но "осилил" цену изделия.






> А дальше начинается банальный армейский цирк:


Действительно цирк. Знать такие "залепухи" в соседнем... соседней "отдельной группе", но не узнать остальные банальные вещи...




> вместо того, чтобы поискать людей кто на гражданке играл в авиасимуляторы и хоть как-то представляет себе поведение ЛА в воздухе, они просто взяли и вручили их тому, кто первый под руку попался.


Не понял. "отдельная группа" была или в ней числились те кто утром после подъема первый схватил "леталку"? У вас было типа:

_- Рядовой, будешь у меня пулеметчиком.
- Не могу, мне вон тот дядечка сказал, что я у него механик-водитель.
- Отставить разговоры, я с ним сам договорюсь, мне рядовой для пулемёта нужнее_
 :Smile: 




> А как Вы понимаете остальной комплект, без самого разведчика становится бесполезным. Напрашивается вывод о том, что нужны не только самолёты, но и дистанционные пилоты...


Ни чё не понял. Было 10, угробили 5 и осталось 0.  :Eek:  Вывод какой-то нехороший напрашивается ...и о комплекте тоже.

----------


## Redav

> ...боец его поставил в воздухе вертикально и ждал когда он выгребет.


_Не оскуднеет земля русская талантами._ (с)




> Нужно вирпилов брать в армию на эти должности. Потери будут меньше.


Для чего? Они знают и умеют такое, что остальным не освоить при обучении?

Обсуждаемому агрегату на компьютере задается маршрут, по нему "леталка" следует и передает картинку в режиме онлайн это в идеале, а может вместо этого отфотографировать местность и привезти фотки/. 
Позже выложу ролик. Там такой "навороченный джостик" показан, что очень интересно, как же с его помощью оператор умудрился БЛА поставить вертикально.

----------


## Redav

> Действительно, думают без подготовки - это как модельки попускать!


Разве Usik заявлял, что подготовки НЕ было  :Eek: . Он только заявил, что на должности НЕ искали людей кто на гражданке играл в авиасимуляторы. 
Не надо на ровном месте искать кочки, а то у вас

_Все через задницу!_ (с)




> Я понял, речь идет об этом:


Оно и не оно... по названию  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> А на второй фото они агрЭгат запускают под носом у противника? (боец с автоматом почти впечатлил:) А можно ссылку что это за аппарат?


Так это с показухи для журналистов. Дабы какой нибудь умник не написал, что бойца которой запускает "леталку" ни кто не прикрывает и поэтому в бою его сразу убьют  :Biggrin:

----------


## Антон

> Сообщение от Chizh
> 
> 
> Нужно вирпилов брать в армию на эти должности. Потери будут меньше.
> 
> 
> Для чего? Они знают и умеют такое, что остальным не освоить при обучении?


Ну по крайней мере их будет намного проще учить технике пилотирования БПЛА, как правило виртуальные пилоты очень хорошо разбираются в авиации, принципах полёта и прочих вещах т.е. не придется вдалбливать элементарные вещи.. :Tongue:  Виртуальные пилоты кк правило технически грамотные (т.е. уменьшается вероятность,что ноут "вдруг неожиданно сломается"Ну и интересно все-таки будет. Я бы пошел если б предложили))

----------


## juky-puky

- Вообще-то оператору БПЛА его не нужно особо "пилотировать", ибо пилотирует его микропроцессор, куда и подаются команды оператора. А уже микропроцессор, в котором есть все программы всех режимов полёта, включая ограничения, управляет автопилотом...

----------


## F74

> Здравствуйте уважаемые авиаторы. Чту этот форум уже очень давно, но что написать нашлось только сейчас, да и то сомневаюсь в ценности данной информации, но всё же напишу. 
> Дело в том, что я не очень давно был уволен из рядов ВС в запас, по истечению срока призыва, а служил я как раз на месте бывшего ИВАТУ. Так получилось, что была у нас в части одна особо отдельная рота, а в ней отдельная группа, которую оснастили комплексами ДПЛА. Ни марку, ни фирму производителя этого аппарата я не знаю, но представляет он собой дельтавидное крыло с тянущим винтом, приводящимся в движение от электромотора и способный автономно летать на протяжении до полуторачасов. Запускался с рук, приземлялся по команде с земли у него выпускался парашют и он падал вертикально вниз. Так же в комплексе был ноутбук, который "в воде не горит и в огне не тонет", штатив с антенной для обмена сигналом, рукзак под всё это дело и транспортировочные коробки. Цена всего комплекта ~ 750 тысяч рублей. пришло их ЕМНИП 10 штук. А дальше начинается банальный армейский цирк: вместо того, чтобы поискать людей кто на гражданке играл в авиасимуляторы и хоть как-то представляет себе поведение ЛА в воздухе, они просто взяли и вручили их тому, кто первый под руку попался. Итог: 2 штуки потеряли как раз на том самом "Восток-2010" (у одного батарея кончилась над озером, второй героически таранил одинокостоящий туалет), ещё один потеряли на простой тренировке ( боец его поставил в воздухе вертикально и ждал когда он выгребет. Он бы может и выгреб, но тут командир группы дал команду выпустить парашют, которую боец и выполнил. Однако парашют раскрыться не успел, т.к. высота была небольшой, в результате чего разрушение конструкции). И ещё два я не знаю как потеряли. А как Вы понимаете остальной комплект, без самого разведчика становится бесполезным. Напрашивается вывод о том, что нужны не только самолёты, но и дистанционные пилоты... Да и много ещё чего надо, но это уже совсем другой разговор;)


Ну тут уже говорилось,про непонятки. 

Внесу свои 5 копеек. Этой весной пересекся как раз с такими же изделиями на ЛТУ. Они были закуплены у Израиля, и проходили войсковую оценку в бывшем ЦБПиПЛС БПЛА (теперь подчинен Липецку). Ни о каких "левых" бойцах речи не было- офицеры-операторы. Командир части готов был пылинки с этих изделий сдувать. О передаче в строевые части вообще не было речи. Может, там какие-то наши поделки летали, но и в этом случае промыслы стараются своего оператора протолкнуть.

ПС А точность снятия координат у израильского аппарата-фигня.

----------


## Redav

> ...О передаче в строевые части вообще не было речи. Может, там какие-то наши поделки летали, но и в этом случае промыслы стараются своего оператора протолкнуть.


Судя по описанию и опознанию речь идёт про наши. В строевых частях они имеются /не массово/, но опять же есть инфа, что перед использованием проводилось обучение. Никаких особых навыков и знаний перед обучением не требуется.

Про израильские - да, люди бают, что военные не в восторге от их точности. Но там же GPS )))

----------


## F74

> Притомили уже своими байками...


Да не байка это. Сами работали бомбами, потом хотели по-быстрому результат получить. Ошибка определения координат с этого "Глаза" более 80 метров с малой высоты!!! Пришлось по старинке ждать, пока пешим порядком воронки обмерят.

----------


## Redav

*Холостяк*, не отвлекайтесь Usik же ждёт от вас ссылку на "леталку". Как понимаю вы ему показали фотки сделанные на 253 общевойсковом полигоне когда "разминались" подразделения 5 омсбр. Интересно, а у них по вашей информации _штатные_ комплексы такие же как в воинской части на месте бывшего ИВАТУ, а не штатные они используют, а в чём разница?  :Cool: 




> Откуда увас есть инфа, что "проводилось обучение"?


Из первоисточников.  :Wink: 

_Nazar, прошу обратить внимание, всё как вы просили._
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> _Nazar, прошу обратить внимание, всё как вы просили._


Да я то что, если-бы я один вашу ругань читал, то и бог ты со мной.
Просто в контексте вашего "спора" :Rolleyes: , полезной информации минимум, а все остальное личные дрязги. :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

Лишнее удалил, пишите дальше... испытывайте моё терпение)))

----------


## Usik

> Уважаемый Usik, а на форуме http://desantura.ru/forum/ вы под каким ником? Уж больно много "непоняток" после вашего поста


Не сижу на данном форуме т.к. тема десантуры после года службы не стала для меня более интересной, чем авиация.



> какая-то странная структура для подразделения в составе части "на месте бывшего ИВАТУ"


Это не структура в составе части, это на место бывшего ивату передислацировали 24 бригаду, в которой мне и довелось, как было написано на этом форуме в другой ветке "отбывать воинскую повинность" поскольку службой это можно назвать лишь с большооой натяжкой. Была в части отдельная рота Специального Вооружения (!) вот в ней и была эта группа беспилотников.



> Интересно, даже очень. Ведь люди в погонах называют другую цифру, весьма отличную от заявленных рекламных поуторачасов. Любопытно это ж что за "леталка" такая новая объявилась.


эту инфу я слышал на полигоне, когда в десяти метрах проводились тренировки этой группы. За что купил - за то продаю, от себя ничего не придумывал.



> Для человека не прыгавшего с парашютом вполне приемлемая фразеология разве вы не прыгали с парашютом?


Нет, к сожалению, несмотря на специфику части, совршать прыжки мне не довелось. Не было у нас ВДК (воздушно-десантного комплекса) для подготовки, его только строили после переезда, не было площадки подходящей, её нашли позже. Вернемся к вопросу терминологии: как будет правильней сказать?



> ЕМНИП, то ваше ЕМНИП Вам изменило и "штук" не столько, а поменьше. Никак в толк взять не могу, как служивый разбираясь в конструкциях "леталок" /весьма не дурственно/ из-за личного интереса не узнал названия аппарата и комплекса у сослуживцев, но "осилил" цену изделия.


Вы такой простой... в армии почему-то не любят людей задающих вопросы. Что узнал, то узнал, спасибо счастливому случаю что хотя бы это довелось узнать.



> Не понял. "отдельная группа" была или в ней числились те кто утром после подъема первый схватил "леталку"? У вас было типа:
> 
> - Рядовой, будешь у меня пулеметчиком.
> - Не могу, мне вон тот дядечка сказал, что я у него механик-водитель.
> - Отставить разговоры, я с ним сам договорюсь, мне рядовой для пулемёта нужнее


Это Вам тут на форуме смешно это обсуждать, а мне, когда я с этим столкнулся при распределении по прибытию в часть было ну ни разу не смешно. 



> Ни чё не понял. Было 10, угробили 5 и осталось 0.  Вывод какой-то нехороший напрашивается ...и о комплекте тоже.


Странная у Вас математика, я себе такую же хочу.



> Там такой "навороченный джостик" показан, что очень интересно, как же с его помощью оператор умудрился БЛА поставить вертикально.


Наши им без джойстика, с клавы управляли.



> Ну по крайней мере их будет намного проще учить технике пилотирования БПЛА, как правило виртуальные пилоты очень хорошо разбираются в авиации, принципах полёта и прочих вещах т.е. не придется вдалбливать элементарные вещи.. Виртуальные пилоты кк правило технически грамотные (т.е. уменьшается вероятность,что ноут "вдруг неожиданно сломается"Ну и интересно все-таки будет. Я бы пошел если б предложили))


Там не предлагают, там назначают.



> - Вообще-то оператору БПЛА его не нужно особо "пилотировать", ибо пилотирует его микропроцессор, куда и подаются команды оператора. А уже микропроцессор, в котором есть все программы всех режимов полёта, включая ограничения, управляет автопилотом...


А как же получше рассмотреть интересующий объект? вряд ли можно создать программу на все случаи жизни. А возвращался он действительно на автопилоте.



> Никаких особых навыков и знаний перед обучением не требуется


Ага, а потом беспилотники выполняют "Кобру Пугачева" и туалеты таранят.

----------


## Redav

> Странная у Вас математика, я себе такую же хочу.


Это не моя математика



> ...пришло их ЕМНИП 10 штук.
> ...
> Итог: 2 штуки потеряли как раз на том самом "Восток-2010" .., ещё один потеряли на простой тренировке… И ещё два я не знаю как потеряли.


Всё легко и просто 10 – 2 – 1 – 2 = 5
а читая дальше приходим к весьма странной математике




> А как Вы понимаете остальной комплект, без самого разведчика становится бесполезным.


Действительно, комплект без разведчиков /«леталок»/ не работает, но тогда их должно быть 0, т.е. должны были угробить все машины. Иначе даже один папеланц делает комплект рабочим. Вот и получается, что в вашей интерпретации подсчёт выглядит так
10 – 2 – 1 – 2  =  0

Или мной что-то не правильно понято в том вашем посте?




> А как же получше рассмотреть интересующий объект?


Что бы рассмотреть объект надо маршрут соответствующий задать. Маршрут можно запрограммировать на земле, а при выполнении полета, если имеется необходимость - изменить маршрут.




> Ага, а потом беспилотники выполняют "Кобру Пугачева" и туалеты таранят.


Вы утверждаете, что если бы там был вирпил, то у него такого бы не было, не произошли бы отказы в "леталках"? Те самые, которые вы называете "Коброй Пугачева" и "тараном туалета".

Смотрим ролик и думаем может ли боец без вирпильской подготовки запустить БЛА. Еще внимательней дальше смотрим на "навороченный джостик", которым "тыкают" в монитор и думаем, думаем... где же здесь нужны навыки вирпила.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CTgzE1gIFI

----------


## Usik

> Действительно, комплект без разведчиков /«леталок»/ не работает, но тогда их должно быть 0, т.е. должны были угробить все машины. Иначе даже один папеланц делает комплект рабочим. Вот и получается, что в вашей интерпретации подсчёт выглядит так
> 10 – 2 – 1 – 2 = 0


 Это в Вашей интерпретации моего сообщения.
смысл от двух ноутов с двумя операторами на один самолет? Я сказал, что потеряли ПЯТЬ ЛА. Всё остальное придумали Вы. Прошу прощения за то, что назвал комплекс комплектом, если это ввело Вас в заблуждение.



> Что бы рассмотреть объект надо маршрут соответствующий задать. Маршрут можно запрограммировать на земле, а при выполнении полета, если имеется необходимость - изменить маршрут.


А смысл от оператора тогда? не знаю точно такие технические подробности, но по-моему это нерационально.



> Вы утверждаете, что если бы там был вирпил, то у него такого бы не было, не произошли бы отказы в "леталках"? Те самые, которые вы называете "Коброй Пугачева" и "тараном туалета".


Это в отдельно взятом подразделении. Я не говорю, что если бы там были вирпилы, то это гарантировало бы отсутствие потерь, но, по моей логике, потери были бы меньше.
P.S. Ответьте, пожалуйста, на мой вопрос касательно терминологии, как я отвечаю на Ваши.

----------


## Redav

> ... смысл от двух ноутов с двумя операторами на один самолет? Я сказал, что потеряли ПЯТЬ ЛА.


опять какая-то запутайка получается. Потеряли 5 ЛА, понятно. Причем тут два ноута с двумя операторами на один "папеланц"?




> Прошу прощения за то, что назвал комплекс комплектом, если это ввело Вас в заблуждение.


Это вообще отдельная история что считается комплексом и ... Давайте не будем об этом иначе в такие нюансы начнём разбирать, что мама не горюй.




> А смысл от оператора тогда? не знаю точно такие технические подробности, но по-моему это нерационально.


Вам у же не надо в полете скорректировать маршрут ЛА? Он без оператора сам себе будет вводить маршрут? Ноут сам будет "переваривать" полученную информацию?




> Я не говорю, что если бы там были вирпилы, то это гарантировало бы отсутствие потерь, но, по моей логике, потери были бы меньше.


Почему потери были бы меньше? Как вирпил в полете устранит отказ /поломку/ двигателя ЛА?




> P.S. Ответьте, пожалуйста, на мой вопрос касательно терминологии, как я отвечаю на Ваши.


На парашюте не падают. 

Это тоже самое что спросить военного моряка: "и куда вы плавали на своем пароходе"?
Или спросить вертолетчика с Ми-26: "скоро ваша "корова" полетит"?

В первом случае вам объяснят, что плавает говно в проруби и вообще-то это военный корабль.
Во втором - "_сейчас вас баранов загрузим и "ласточка" полетит_" (с)

На парашюте /в данных случаях/ спускаются, поднимаются /иногда/, приземляются, но не падают.

----------


## Usik

> Действительно, комплект без разведчиков /«леталок»/ не работает, но тогда их должно быть 0, т.е. должны были угробить все машины. Иначе даже один папеланц делает комплект рабочим.





> Потеряли 5 ЛА, понятно.


Итого, сколько остается работоспособных единиц техники? 



> Причем тут два ноута с двумя операторами на один "папеланц"


Я предположил, что Вы имели ввиду ситуацию, что комплект из одного "пепелаца" и двух ноутов имеет цену. Видимо, просто неправильно понял Вашу мысль.



> иначе в такие нюансы начнём разбирать


А давайте? если модераторы будут против публичного обсуждения - в личке разберем?



> Вам у же не надо в полете скорректировать маршрут ЛА? Он без оператора сам себе будет вводить маршрут? Ноут сам будет "переваривать" полученную информацию?





> Что бы рассмотреть объект надо маршрут соответствующий задать. Маршрут можно запрограммировать на земле, а при выполнении полета, если имеется необходимость - изменить маршрут.





> - Вообще-то оператору БПЛА его не нужно особо "пилотировать", ибо пилотирует его микропроцессор, куда и подаются команды оператора. А уже микропроцессор, в котором есть все программы всех режимов полёта, включая ограничения, управляет автопилотом...


надеюсь, хронологию восстановите и корелляцию мнений проведете.



> Почему потери были бы меньше? Как вирпил в полете устранит отказ /поломку/ двигателя ЛА?


я где-то упоминал про отказы и поломки? я приводил случаи исключительно ошибок пилотирования, форс-мажорные обстоятельства я не учитывал.



> На парашюте /в данных случаях/ спускаются, поднимаются /иногда/, приземляются, но не падают.


Спасибо за ликбез, учту.

----------


## Redav

> Итого, сколько остается работоспособных единиц техники?


Исходя из ваших данных - ПЯТЬ. И что дальше?




> Видимо, просто неправильно понял Вашу мысль.


Действительно не правильно. Пока в комплекте имеется хоть один папеланц, то комплект будет работоспособным.




> А давайте? если модераторы будут против публичного обсуждения - в личке разберем?


Так вы же про это не знаете, потому что в армии не любят тех кто задает вопросы. Кроме этого не горю желанием в открытых источниках обсуждать документы с "красивой подписью" в верхнем правом углу.




> надеюсь, хронологию восстановите и корелляцию мнений проведете.


с juky-puky мы ого-го какие копьеломания устраивали на различных форумах, аж модераторы "растаскивали", но с учётом кореляции он в данном случае смысл выразил правильно.




> я где-то упоминал про отказы и поломки? я приводил случаи исключительно ошибок пилотирования, форс-мажорные обстоятельства я не учитывал.


С чего вы решили, что приведенные примеры были следствием ошибок пилотирования? Опять где-то слышали?
"кончилась батарейка" вполне подпадает под под отказ в... скажем так - электроцепях.
"Кобра Пугачева" - отказ САУ. На ваш взгляд, на какой высоте он встал дыбом?
"таран туалета" - отказ САУ или двигателя или еще чего...

Отказы у таких леталок не редкость, это видно и по забугорной статистике с их папеланцами.

Для лучшего понимания про САУ /автопилот/ и в поисках ответа на вопрос о вирпилах.




> _САУ представляет собой сложный комплекс, состоящий из программного обеспечения, набора датчиков и электроники, обеспечивающих стабилизацию ЛА на траектории, стабилизацию высоты полета, управление маневрами ЛА и приведение его в горизонтальный полет.
> 
> САУ изначально разработанная как решение для управления и навигации гражданских и военных БПЛА от взлета до посадки служит для определения координат, углов ориентации и параметров движения подвижных объектов. Автопилот имеет интегрированный накопитель данных (черный ящик), время записи которого составляет до 10 часов. Это может быть очень полезной функцией для последующего анализа полетных данных в лабораторных условиях. САУ также позволяет перепрограммировать задания в полете, например, изменять изначально заданную высоту, скорость, контрольные отметки. Точка посадки может быть изменена оператором во время полета и может отличаться от точки взлета. В случае обрыва телекодовой линии аппарат вернется к заранее указанной точке. Среди препрограммированных функций САУ имеется: змейка, восьмерка, круг и т.д. Среди возможностей САУ стоит отметить расширенное управление различной полезной нагрузкой. САУ может выступать в роли датчика для ГСП. Для передачи данных и команд управления летательным аппаратом по радиоканалу автопилот поддерживает различные типы радиомодемов.
> 
> Отдельного внимания заслуживает пользовательская часть САУ. Программа управления ЛА снабжена интуитивно понятным пользовательским интерфейсом и позволяет управлять параметрами САУ как с клавиатуры, так и с джойстика. Большое удобство при использовании интерфейса САУ ...обеспечивает также сенсорный экран._

----------


## Usik

> Исходя из ваших данных - ПЯТЬ. И что дальше?


\
Так почему же у Вас получилось 0? Или у Вас другие данные?



> Действительно не правильно. Пока в комплекте имеется хоть один папеланц, то комплект будет работоспособным.


Что есть комплект?



> Так вы же про это не знаете, потому что в армии не любят тех кто задает вопросы. Кроме этого не горю желанием в открытых источниках обсуждать документы с "красивой подписью" в верхнем правом углу.


Не знаю, поэтому и спрашиваю. Не горите - не надо. Вообще секретность в наших войсках - штука весьма относительная. У нас в бригаде тоже было всё засекречено, только на гражданке каждый, кому надо, знает такие подробности, что его можно укатать за разглашение.



> с juky-puky мы ого-го какие копьеломания устраивали на различных форумах, аж модераторы "растаскивали", но с учётом кореляции он в данном случае смысл выразил правильно.


Не согласен с его мнением, но т.к. не знаю абсолютно точно - спорить не буду, у Вас своя логика - у меня своя.



> С чего вы решили, что приведенные примеры были следствием ошибок пилотирования? Опять где-то слышали?


Не где-то, а непосредственно от человека, который сам угробил один такой аппарат. Именно он управлял им, когда "повесил" его на высоте трех метров. А от неграмотной команды командира группы аппарат и был потерян.
так что про отказы "железа" я не знаю, или будете требовать расшифровок бортовых самописцев?)
Откуда цитата? и можно всё-таки поподробней узнать про этот ероплан?

----------


## Redav

> \
> Так почему же у Вас получилось 0? Или у Вас другие данные?


Так по полочкам разложили как мной считалось и вы с такими подсчетами согласились. Только непонятка пошла от того что после сообщения сколько потеряно вы следом заявили



> А как Вы понимаете остальной комплект, без самого разведчика становится бесполезным.


Как же он бесполезен если еще есть леталки? Наверно только в одном случае, когда их стало 0. Или мной что то не правильно понято, или вы свою мысль выразили не совсем точно. По изначальному количеству леталок у меня действительно другие данные.




> Что есть комплект?


А вы про какой говорили, когда посчитали, что после потери 5 папеланцев комплект бесполезный?




> Вообще секретность в наших войсках - штука весьма относительная. У нас в бригаде тоже было всё засекречено, только на гражданке каждый, кому надо, знает такие подробности, что его можно укатать за разглашение.


 :Biggrin:  и не говорите. С такими "знаниями" частенько сталкиваюсь. Только начнешь вопросы уточняющие задавать и тут же в ответ: "слышал", "мне друг по огромадному секрету говорил", "у меня знакомый там служил", "это всем известно", а инфа всё какая-то корявая, с ошибками, фантазиями. Укатать можно, ЕМНИП укатывают, тех у кого длина языка не соответствует закону. Ну а тот кому эту инфу поведал "говорун" - не при делах.




> Не согласен с его мнением, но т.к. не знаю абсолютно точно - спорить не буду, у Вас своя логика - у меня своя.


Вообще-то логика одна, только все используют её по своему. Зачем спорить, выскажите свое мнение, а там будем посмотреть-почитать.




> Не где-то, а непосредственно от человека, который сам угробил один такой аппарат. Именно он управлял им, когда "повесил" его на высоте трех метров. А от неграмотной команды командира группы аппарат и был потерян.


Пипец опять началось. Значит он не взирая на "в армии не любят" стал вам рассказывать. И сдаётся мне он вам не рассказал как умудрился "поставить на дыбы" и почему команда командира была не правильная.




> так что про отказы "железа" я не знаю, или будете требовать расшифровок бортовых самописцев?)


Мне это не надо, но если оператор, ну чисто случайно подарил, вам записи, то интересно будет посмотреть.




> Откуда цитата? и можно всё-таки поподробней узнать про этот ероплан?


Цитата от разработчика папеланца. А вот узнать "про этот" уже сложнее. Вы же не знаете название комплекса. Аэроплан в двух комплексах вроде бы один и тот же, но разница имеется. Только про эту разницу почему-то все "знающие" /на гражданке/ не знают и ни чего внятного сказать не могут  :Cool:  Поэтому сижу и думку гадаю какой же у вас был. Если от разработчика, то ссылку имею, а если от "доработчика", то тут - пас.

----------


## alexvolf

Usik & Redav

Если вас не затруднит -прошу коротко объяснить О ЧЕМ ИДЕТ РЕЧЬ в вашем диалоге на стр 6 и 7...

----------


## Chizh

> Для чего? Они знают и умеют такое, что остальным не освоить при обучении?


Вирпилы в процессе длительного общения с компьютерными ЛА вырабатывают в себе полезный навык - понимать пространственное положение ЛА и предсказывать его поведение без всякого "жопометра" - одного из главных "приборов" реальных летчиков, благодаря чему адаптация к пилотированию любого ЛА по одной только картинке на мониторе происходит быстрее.

Подготовленные в таком плане операторы значительно уменьшат вероятность загона ЛА на закритические режимы, типа Кобры Пугачева, поскольку хорошо представляют, чем это грозит для не слишком тяговооруженного ЛА. Да и вообще, операторы виртуально налетавшие тысячи часов и разбившие сотни виртуальных ЛА обычно имеют богатый опыт вывода из сложных пространственных ситуаций своих подопечных. Не стоит этого недооценивать.

----------


## Redav

> Usik & Redav
> Если вас не затруднит -прошу коротко объяснить О ЧЕМ ИДЕТ РЕЧЬ в вашем диалоге на стр 6 и 7...


О беспилотниках, которые эксплуатируют в воинской части что в Иркутске

----------


## Redav

> Вирпилы в процессе длительного общения с компьютерными ЛА вырабатывают в себе полезный навык ... благодаря чему адаптация к пилотированию любого ЛА по одной только картинке на мониторе происходит быстрее.


Рад и горд за вирпилов, но не раскрыть им свои навыки на обсуждаемых леталках, пилотирование которых грубо говоря всё сведено к тому что надо указать откуда и куда лететь. Всё остальное делает САУ.




> Подготовленные в таком плане операторы значительно уменьшат вероятность загона ЛА на закритические режимы, ...


Это конечно бесценный опыт, но раз пилотирование сводится к тому что надо на сенсорном экране тыкнуть "волшебной палочкой", т.е. объяснить автоматике откуда и куда лететь, что снимать, то с удовольствием почитаю как же с помощью таких команд загнать леталку на закритические режимы не нарушая ограничения изученные при обучении.

----------


## Chizh

> Рад и горд за вирпилов, но не раскрыть им свои навыки на обсуждаемых леталках, пилотирование которых грубо говоря всё сведено к тому что надо указать откуда и куда лететь. Всё остальное делает САУ.
> 
> 
> Это конечно бесценный опыт, но раз пилотирование сводится к тому что надо на сенсорном экране тыкнуть "волшебной палочкой", т.е. объяснить автоматике откуда и куда лететь, что снимать, то с удовольствием почитаю как же с помощью таких команд загнать леталку на закритические режимы не нарушая ограничения изученные при обучении.


Если бы управление ЛА заключалось только в передаче или коррекции плана полета, то наверно никаких "кобр" не было бы. 
Подозреваю, что это произошло при прямом ручном управлении.

----------


## Redav

> Подозреваю, что это произошло при прямом ручном управлении.


Почему не попадает под подозрение отказ САУ?

----------


## Sanych62

> Почему не попадает под подозрение отказ САУ?


 Что надо сделать при отказе САУ? Уж не перейти ли на ручное управление? (Три варианта ответа: -Да, -Есть, -Так точно) :Rolleyes:    Или просто подождать падения БПЛА? :Confused:

----------


## Redav

> Что надо сделать при отказе САУ? Уж не перейти ли на ручное управление? (Три варианта ответа: -Да, -Есть, -Так точно)   Или просто подождать падения БПЛА?


Действительно, а что делать?  :Wink:  Интересно а почему упали Як-130 после отказов системы управления? /Три варианта ответа: Экипаж не перешел на ручное управление; Не сработал АЗС перехода на ручное управление; Летчики хотели проверить как работает катапульта/  :Biggrin: 

*Sanych62*, на обсуждаемых БЛА возможен /предусмотрен/ управляемый полет с отказавшим автопилотом?

----------


## Sanych62

> Интересно а почему упали Як-130 после отказов системы управления?


  Если понимать, что СДУ (КСУ) и САУ - это не одно и то же, то интерес пропадёт.  :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Если понимать, что СДУ (КСУ) и САУ - это не одно и то же, то интерес пропадёт.


Тогда порадуйте ответом на вопрос 
Sanych62, на обсуждаемых БЛА возможен /предусмотрен/ управляемый полет с отказавшим автопилотом?
Буду весьма признателен за технические подробности, как сослуживцы Usik-а должны были перейти на ручной режим и выполнить управляемый полет с отказавшим автопилотом. :Wink: 

Только без...
_- Почему пулемет не стреляет?!
- Патроны кончились, товарищ комиссар.
- Ты же коммунист!!!
И пулемет снова стал стрелять очередями по врагу_
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Sanych62

> Тогда порадуйте ответом на вопрос 
> Sanych62, на обсуждаемых БЛА возможен /предусмотрен/ управляемый полет с отказавшим автопилотом?
> Буду весьма признателен за технические подробности, как сослуживцы Usik-а должны были перейти на ручной режим и выполнить управляемый полет с отказавшим автопилотом.


 Увы, не порадую :Frown: . Не знаю именно этой техники.
 Но не доверять Usik-у у меня нет оснований.  ПМСМ современный БПЛА, предназначенный для решения тактических задач должен иметь ручной (оператором) режим управления для более оперативного изменения параметров полёта из-за меняющейся обстановки.
 А переход на ручное управление обычно производится нажатием на кнопочку "Отключение САУ". И автопилот (независимо от его исправности) из контура управления исключается

----------


## juky-puky

> ПМСМ современный БПЛА, предназначенный для решения тактических задач должен иметь ручной (оператором) режим управления для более оперативного изменения параметров полёта из-за меняющейся обстановки.
>  А переход на ручное управление обычно производится нажатием на кнопочку "Отключение САУ". И автопилот (независимо от его исправности) из контура управления исключается


- Пытаться пилотировать БПЛА *дистанционно в ручном режиме* - не просто несерьёзно, но даже нелепо и абсурдно. Это можно делать только в случае, если он устойчив как утюг, но тогда у него управляемость никакая.

 Все серьёзные БПЛА управляются только через САУ=>автопилот. Причём, никто не мешает иметь систему, позволяющую хоть высший пилотаж крутить, но, опять же, через  САУ=>автопилот.

----------


## Sanych62

> - Пытаться пилотировать БПЛА *дистанционно в ручном режиме* - не просто несерьёзно, но даже нелепо и абсурдно.


 На радиоуправляемых моделях ЛА есть именно САУ? Или какая-то другая система (типа гиростабилизатора)?

----------


## Redav

> Увы, не порадую. Не знаю именно этой техники.


_Ну вот на самом интересном..._ (с)



> Но не доверять Usik-у у меня нет оснований.


Он то здесь причём  :Eek:  Он как акын - что вижу то пою. При этом не претендует на истину в последней инстанции. Говорит - слышал. Заявленные им факты дотошно не "пробивали", не проверяли. Потому как покуда нет нужды. Потребуется, то есть кому проверить, узнать  :Cool: 




> ПМСМ современный БПЛА, предназначенный для решения тактических задач должен иметь ручной (оператором) режим управления для более оперативного изменения параметров полёта из-за меняющейся обстановки.


Ну да, а как же иначе  :Smile:  Должен и всё тут. Разработчик "восьмерки" горд тем что создал БЛА со взлетным весом 2,3 кг /вес полезной нагрузки 0,25 кг/. С гордостью заявляет "_При весе, составляющем всего 22,8 грамм, включая все датчики автопилот является одним из самых маленьким в мире._". На фирме сделали еще весьма интересные и нужные "фичи", но всё это фигня потому что например нам с вами хочется иметь ручное управление, а нужно ли это и возможно ли /вес!!!/ ...не наши проблемы.  :Wink:

----------


## Redav

Для поднятия тонуса темы и в связи с приближением МАКСа

*Российские БПЛА в разы дешевле израильских, считают конструкторы*



> _МОСКВА, 3 мар - РИА Новости. Российские беспилотники (БПЛА) типа "Дозор-100" лучше израильских аналогов, которые планируется собирать в России, по ряду показателей, в том числе по цене, продолжительности полета и качеству передачи изображения, сообщил РИА Новости в четверг главный конструктор БПЛА "Кронштадт-технологии" (входит в петербургскую компанию "Транзас") Геннадий Трубников.
> 
> "Главное - это цена вопроса, а именно по этому показателю у нас продукция в разы дешевле, притом что и наши и израильские беспилотники имеют как положительные, так и отрицательные стороны", - сказал Трубников корреспонденту на проходящей в Москве выставке беспилотной авиации.
> 
> Из технических преимуществ российских БЛА он назвал, прежде всего, такой параметр, как продолжительность полета. "Наш "Дозор-100" может летать 10 часов, израильский аналог типа Bird Eye или Searcher - до 6 часов", - сказал Трубников, отметив, что этот параметр очень важен, учитывая российские пространства.
> 
> "Наш беспилотник может два раза пролететь территорию Израиля и два раза вернуться обратно", - сказал конструктор. Кроме того, отметил Трубников, разработчики "Дозор-100" при его создании исходили из температурных режимов от -50 до +40 градусов.
> 
> Он добавил, что на борту "Дозора-100" происходит глубокая обработка изображения. "В отличие от передаваемой видеокартинки у них, у нас есть еще фотоматериал, то есть обработка изображения и в режиме видео, и фото. Причем фотоматериал позволяет получить электронную карту с возможностью снятия координат и выдачи целеуказания в режиме реального времени", - рассказал Трубников.
> ...


http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20110303/341774446.html

От умиления и гордости за наше родимое аж слеза прошибает. Но вот берём другой источник и всё становится не так уж форево, как нам только что поведали.

*Российские БПЛА «в разы» хуже израильских*



> Заметка «Российские БПЛА в разы дешевле израильских, считают конструкторы» поражает вопиющей неграмотностью.
> 
> Сравнивать, скажем, автобус с малолитражкой, и делать глубокомысленный вывод о том, что автобус больше «в разы», может, разве что, юный журналист. Да и тот вряд ли спутает.
> 
> Понятна цель конструктора российского беспилотника – подбодрить свою машину, которая, судя по всему, никак не может полноценно родиться. 
> 
> Итак – что с чем сравнивается?
> 
> Российские беспилотники типа Дозор-100 с израильским Bird Eye. Первые, цитирую, по ряду показателей — цене, продолжительности полета и качеству передачи изображения – лучше. Все три показателя просто умиляют. Особенно – последний.
> ...


http://nnm.ru/blogs/s_a_s_h_a/rossiy...he_izrailskih/

Про практику применения Дозора Трубникову лучше знать, а вот разработчик "восьмёрки" и другие БЛА сделал, делает и они практику нарабатывают не плохо и круг их покупателей расширяется. будем дальше посмотреть. До МАКСа осталось всего ни чего. Сходим, на открытой площадке ОС-С4 спросим про ручное управление  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sanych62

> На фирме сделали еще весьма интересные и нужные "фичи", но всё это фигня потому что например нам с вами хочется иметь ручное управление, а нужно ли это и возможно ли /вес!!!/ ...не наши проблемы.


 Хорошо, пару БПЛА угробила электроника (САУ), а не операторы (ручного управления). Выход-то в чём?
  Про коммуниста не вспоминайте.

----------


## Sanych62

Установив в контур управления всего лишь приёмник сигналов наземной станции управления, мы только повысим надёжность (при грамотном операторе) системы управления. Как вариант.

----------


## Redav

> Выход-то в чём?


Он там где вход. Разбираться в причинах отказов. Выстраивать давно проверенную и хорошо известную систему отношений между производителем и потребителем. КПН - устранение ущерба за счет производителя. Нарушения в эксплуатации - потребитель отгребает.

----------


## Redav

> Установив в контур управления ...


Зачем копья ломать о том чего не знаем. До МАКСа осталось всего ни чего.
Вопрос имеется, мысль понятна, узнаем. Уж кто-то из участников форума наверняка спросит и расскажет  :Cool:  На слово поверите или надо техсредства использовать?

----------


## juky-puky

> На радиоуправляемых моделях ЛА есть именно САУ? Или какая-то другая система (типа гиростабилизатора)?


- Нет, разумеется. Там тупая избыточная устойчивость у большинства моделей, а у пилотажек - там требуется непрерывный визуальный контроль.
Однако на Западе сегодня, я слышал, уже и на летающие модели микропроцессоры ставят в САУ. Фактически - это уже маленький домашний БПЛА, сделанный "на коленке"...  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> - Вообще-то оператору БПЛА его не нужно особо "пилотировать", ибо пилотирует его микропроцессор, куда и подаются команды оператора. А уже микропроцессор, в котором есть все программы всех режимов полёта, включая ограничения, управляет автопилотом...
> 
> надеюсь, хронологию восстановите и корелляцию мнений проведете.


- Простите, не понял - Вы о чём??  :Confused:

----------


## Chizh

> *Российские БПЛА «в разы» хуже израильских*
> 
> http://nnm.ru/blogs/s_a_s_h_a/rossiy...he_izrailskih/
> 
> Про практику применения Дозора Трубникову лучше знать, а вот разработчик "восьмёрки" и другие БЛА сделал, делает и они практику нарабатывают не плохо и круг их покупателей расширяется. будем дальше посмотреть. До МАКСа осталось всего ни чего. Сходим, на открытой площадке ОС-С4 спросим про ручное управление


Автор критического материала перепутал большой Дозор-600 с Дозором-100, который значительно меньше и весит 95 кг.

На заднем плане Дозор-600, на переднем Дозор-100.

----------


## juky-puky

> Установив в контур управления всего лишь приёмник сигналов наземной станции управления, мы только повысим надёжность (при грамотном операторе) системы управления. Как вариант.


- Вы, что, смеётесь?? И у БПЛА с длительностью полёта в 12, 24, 36 часов операторы будут безотрывно всё это время "дрочить" РУС в ручном режиме?!  :Biggrin:  Вам тогда на Ваши БПЛА придётся установить дополнительную видеокамеру - одну для визуального контроля и пилотирования, вторую - для разведки того, для чего БПЛА предназначен, для прицеливания и пуска/сброса средств поражения, если он ещё и боевой.
А операторам увеличить оклады - раза в три...  :Wink:

----------


## Sanych62

> - Вы, что, смеётесь?? И у БПЛА с длительностью полёта в 12, 24, 36 часов операторы будут безотрывно всё это время "дрочить" РУС в ручном режиме?!


 Так зачем 36 часов летать с отказавшей САУ. Проще вернуться на базу. Разве нет?

----------


## Sanych62

> Вам тогда на Ваши БПЛА придётся установить дополнительную видеокамеру - одну для визуального контроля и пилотирования,


 Зачем? Сигналы от датчиков СВС (скорость, высота, снос), угов атаки, крена , курса и т.п.) можно передавать через имеющийся передатчик на наземный пункт управления (компьютер с соответствующим ПО, по типу авиасимулятора). Всё только упирается в дальность возможного управления.

----------


## juky-puky

> Зачем? Сигналы от датчиков СВС (скорость, высота, снос), угов атаки, крена , курса и т.п.) можно передавать через имеющийся передатчик на наземный пункт управления (компьютер с соответствующим ПО, по типу авиасимулятора). Всё только упирается в дальность возможного управления.


- И на фига такой огород городить, когда это же самое сделает микропроцессор размером со спичечный коробок на борту самого БПЛА??
Все и делают именно так, но никто не делает так, как предлагаете Вы. (Разве что папуасы?) Несерьёзно...

----------


## Observer69

Как сказал Поповкин пару лет назад:

- Что?!!! Беспилотники???! В жопу ваши беспилотники! Устроили тут давеча мне показ - из 13 штук, взлетевших на показ, вернулось только два...


От себя добавлю - это били чистые ПМУ, условия - стерильные, аки в лаборатории. Каждый образец вылизали как зад у породистой собаки на собачьей выставке.
Чего тут добавить? Про чипы/чипсы-шмыпсы/моторчики...
И на выставках типа МАКСа, все "герои" продолжают бить себя в грудь - дескать "иностранщина - го..но!"

----------


## Redav

> Автор критического материала перепутал большой Дозор-600 с Дозором-100, который значительно меньше и весит 95 кг.


Автору критического материала не надо было "трогать" WiKi, где сейчас написано одно, а через пару минут другое  :Cool: 

Зато "сравнения" Трубникова по БЛА сплошная укатайка.  :Rolleyes:  Он цифрами и фактами мухлюет как шулер.

Читаем и умиляемся
"_Этот беспилотник предлагается министерству обороны России в качестве ударного комплекса. Он способен нести более 120 килограммов полезной нагрузки в виде различного высокоточного оружия и оставаться в воздухе до 24 часов. Он является первым современным отечественным беспилотным самолетом в классе большой дальности_", - сказал Трубников.

Фиг с тем что на папеланце даже не было узлов подвески, не говоря о соответствующем "фарше". Давайте лучше дальше почитаем про то что произойдёт при увеличении полезной нагрузки на 100 кг. Але... упс-с-с

_По его словам, при длительности полета в четыре часа масса полезной, то есть, боевой нагрузки может составить 220 килограммов._ 

100 кг и минус 20 часов  :Eek:  

_Трубников также сообщил, что летные испытания нового беспилотника пройдут в 2010 году._
http://ria.ru/science/20090823/182036032.html

Кто-то может подсказать, что там с испытаниями  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sanych62

> Все и делают именно так, но никто не делает так, как предлагаете Вы. (Разве что папуасы?) Несерьёзно...


 Не делают в мире или в России? 
Посмотрите видео про  Predator (к примеру - RQ-1 Predator UAV). Там Вы сможете заметить место оператора с джойстиком и РУДом. 
 Что вижу - то пою...
  В описании же упоминается про место оператора для пилотирования и применения вооружения. 
"...Наземная станция управления вмещается в 9-ти метровый грузовик, включает пилота и его пульт управления, три консоли планирования операции и использования данных Boeing и две станции радаров синтетической апертуры..." www.military-informer.narod.ru/Predator.htmll Эх, папуасы...

----------


## juky-puky

> Не делают в мире или в России? 
> Посмотрите видео про  Predator (к примеру - RQ-1 Predator UAV). Там Вы сможете заметить место оператора с джойстиком и РУДом. 
>  Что вижу - то пою...


- Всё правильно: и РУД, и джойстик.  И автопилот на "Предаторе", которым управляют через САУ дистанционно джойстиком...



> В описании же упоминается про место оператора для пилотирования и применения вооружения.


- Верно. Только пилотируют его не как самолёт с механическим управлением, - не двойными движениями. А просто задавая требуемое направление через автопилот, который потом просто его выдерживает при брошеном джойстике.
Это не имеет ничего общего с предлагаемым Вами вариантом...  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Так зачем 36 часов летать с отказавшей САУ. Проще вернуться на базу. Разве нет?





> Зачем? Сигналы от датчиков СВС (скорость, высота, снос), угов атаки, крена , курса и т.п.) можно передавать через имеющийся передатчик на наземный пункт управления (компьютер с соответствующим ПО, по типу авиасимулятора). Всё только упирается в дальность возможного управления.


- То, что Вы предлагаете - отказаться от САУ и АП - ретроградство и не имеет будущего даже в серьёзных моделях для школьников, тем более - на настоящих БПЛА. 
Вашу "идею" не купит даже Новая Гвинея...  :Smile:

----------


## Sanych62

> - То, что Вы предлагаете - отказаться от САУ и АП


 Ничего Вы не поняли, читаете невнимательно. Жаль...

----------


## juky-puky

> Ничего Вы не поняли, читаете невнимательно. Жаль...


- Читал очень внимательно. 
Насколько я понял, Вы предлагаете выбросить из контура дистанционного управления БПЛА систему автоматического управления, состоящую, грубо говоря, из микропроцессора, который, используя данные от GPS-навигатора, инерциально-навигационной системы, датчиков высоты и воздушной скорости через автопилот выполняет стабилизацию полёта БПЛА на заданной высоте, курсе и с заданной скоростью, а по команде от оператора изменяет параметры полёта - доворачивает на нужный курс, меняет высоту и скорость, выполняет поиск цели, прицеливание, лазерную подсветку цели и пуск ракет/сброс бомб.
Что Вы предлагаете выбросить и чем это выброшенное заменить? Могу Вам повторить: *ни микропроцессор, ни автопилот выбрасывать нельзя.*  Будет не просто плохо, а очень плохо!  :Frown:

----------


## Sanych62

> - Читал очень внимательно. 
> Насколько я понял, Вы предлагаете выбросить из контура дистанционного управления БПЛА систему автоматического управления
> Что Вы предлагаете выбросить и чем это выброшенное заменить? Могу Вам повторить: *ни микропроцессор, ни автопилот выбрасывать нельзя.*  Будет не просто плохо, а очень плохо!


    #145 
 "Установив в контур управления всего лишь приёмник сигналов наземной станции управления, мы только повысим надёжность (при грамотном операторе) системы управления. Как вариант."
   Непонятно о чём речь?

----------


## juky-puky

> #145 
>  "Установив в контур управления всего лишь приёмник сигналов наземной станции управления, мы только повысим надёжность (при грамотном операторе) системы управления. Как вариант."
>    Непонятно о чём речь?


- Непонятно. Потому, что _приёмник сигналов наземной станции управления_ и так стоит абсолютно на всех БПЛА...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sanych62

> приёмник сигналов наземной станции управления[/I] и так стоит абсолютно на всех БПЛА...


    То есть для повышения (при необходимости) надёжности системы управления нужно ещё меньше доработок.
 В посте 145 ключевое слово - "установив". Про "выбрасывать" нигде речи не шло.
 ПМСМ, любое вмешательство человека в управление - это уже - ручное управление.

----------


## juky-puky

> То есть для повышения (при необходимости) надёжности системы управления нужно ещё меньше доработок.


- ?? Каких доработок? Чего там, по-Вашему, ещё не хватает??



> В посте 145 ключевое слово - "установив". Про "выбрасывать" нигде речи не шло.


- Никак не врублюсь: так что же Вы предлагаете??  :Eek: 



> ПМСМ, любое вмешательство человека в управление - это уже - ручное управление.


- А как БПЛА должен выполнять задание "без вмешательства человека в управление"? Вы уже слышали об изобретении искусственного интеллекта?
Что Вы предлагаете для БПЛА сегодня, сейчас?! *Что там "лишнее" и чего не хватает*, - я до сих пор никак не пойму из Ваших сообщений?

----------


## Sanych62

> -  а по команде от оператора изменяет параметры полёта - доворачивает на нужный курс, меняет высоту и скорость


 Мы говорим об одном и том же. О пилотировании.

 Но - "Сообщение от juky-puky  
- Пытаться пилотировать БПЛА дистанционно в ручном режиме - не просто несерьёзно, но даже нелепо и абсурдно."

----------


## juky-puky

- Повторяю вопрос: *что на БПЛА, по Вашему мнению, "лишнее" и чего не хватает?* В чём Вы со мной были несогласны?

Если Вы готовы признать вот это Ваше прежнее мнение ошибочным, так и скажите:
Сообщение от *Sanych62* 
ПМСМ современный БПЛА, предназначенный для решения тактических задач должен иметь ручной (оператором) режим управления для более оперативного изменения параметров полёта из-за меняющейся обстановки.
А переход на ручное управление обычно производится нажатием на кнопочку "Отключение САУ". И автопилот (независимо от его исправности) из контура управления исключается

----------


## Sanych62

> - 
> 
> Если Вы готовы признать вот это Ваше прежнее мнение ошибочным, так и скажите:
> Сообщение от *Sanych62* 
> ПМСМ современный БПЛА, предназначенный для решения тактических задач должен иметь ручной (оператором) режим управления для более оперативного изменения параметров полёта из-за меняющейся обстановки.
> А переход на ручное управление обычно производится нажатием на кнопочку "Отключение САУ". И автопилот (независимо от его исправности) из контура управления исключается


 - Сообщение от juky-puky  
- а по команде от оператора изменяет параметры полёта - доворачивает на нужный курс, меняет высоту и скорость

 Разница-то в чём?

 Неужели в этом - Сообщение от juky-puky 
 - Пытаться пилотировать БПЛА дистанционно в ручном режиме - не просто несерьёзно, но даже нелепо и абсурдно.

----------


## juky-puky

> - Сообщение от juky-puky  
> - а по команде от оператора изменяет параметры полёта - доворачивает на нужный курс, меняет высоту и скорость
> 
>  Разница-то в чём?
> 
>  Неужели в этом - Сообщение от juky-puky 
>  - Пытаться пилотировать БПЛА дистанционно в ручном режиме - не просто несерьёзно, но даже нелепо и абсурдно.


- Именно в этом.  Разница в том, что *всё управление БПЛА оператором идёт через САУ и АП.* А Ваше предложение - выключить из контура управления САУ и АП - нелепо и абсурдно:

Сообщение от *Sanych62*
ПМСМ современный БПЛА, предназначенный для решения тактических задач должен иметь ручной (оператором) режим управления для более оперативного изменения параметров полёта из-за меняющейся обстановки.
*А переход на ручное управление обычно производится нажатием на кнопочку "Отключение САУ". И автопилот (независимо от его исправности) из контура управления исключается*

----------


## Sanych62

> - Именно в этом.  Разница в том, что *всё управление БПЛА оператором идёт через САУ и АП.* А Ваше предложение - выключить из контура управления САУ и АП - нелепо и абсурдно:
> 
> Сообщение от *Sanych62*
> *А переход на ручное управление обычно производится нажатием на кнопочку "Отключение САУ". И автопилот (независимо от его исправности) из контура управления исключается*


  Видимо так и есть. Не знаю. 
 Думал, всё работает по аналогии с САУ пилотируемых ЛА, которые отключают (или они отключаются сами при вмешательстве в управление), меняют параметры полёта и снова включают.

 Теперь понятно. Вы против отключения САУ, а я - против невозможности ручного управления.

----------


## juky-puky

> Видимо так и есть. Не знаю. 
>  Думал, всё работает по аналогии с САУ пилотируемых ЛА, которые отключают (или они отключаются сами при вмешательстве в управление), меняют параметры полёта и снова включают.


- Во-первых, на многих самолётах САУ отключаются только в исключительных случаях, при их полном или частичном отказе, а на некоторых самолётах САУ не отключаются вообще. Вдобавок, на самолётах всё-таки находится пилот/пилоты, на БПЛА оператор может быть на другом конце планеты и управлять им через спутник



> Теперь понятно. Вы против отключения САУ, а я - против невозможности ручного управления.


- Всё ручное управление БПЛА осуществляется через САУ и автопилот. Можно сделать и как Вы предлагаете, но это было бы явной нелепостью, поэтому никто так делать никогда не станет, вместо этого выполняется многократное резервирование САУ.

----------


## Sanych62

Хорошо.
 Не отключая САУ, по команде оператора (в ВВС США - пилота), меняем курс, высоту, скорость БПЛА. Это ручное или автоматическое управление?

 Если ручное - то как понимать   Сообщение от juky-puky 
- Пытаться пилотировать БПЛА дистанционно в* ручном* режиме - не просто *несерьёзно*, но даже нелепо и абсурдно.

 Если автоматическое - как понимать  - Сообщение от juky-puky 
 - а по команде от оператора изменяет параметры полёта - доворачивает на нужный курс, меняет высоту и скорость
 - А как БПЛА должен выполнять задание "без вмешательства человека в управление"



 Если бы Вы сказали, что не отключают САУ (даже неисправную) было бы всё понятно.

----------


## Sanych62

> - Всё ручное управление БПЛА осуществляется через САУ и автопилот. Можно сделать и как Вы предлагаете, но это было бы явной нелепостью, поэтому никто так делать никогда не станет, вместо этого выполняется многократное резервирование САУ.


 Моё предложение:
- при отказе САУ БПЛА, её отключить, а  управляющий сигнал на те же исполнительные механизмы  подавать оператором с наземного пункта управления. При этом не исключаю использование различных систем (микропроцессоров) Пункта управления для формирования суммарного сигнала управления.

----------


## juky-puky

> Хорошо.
>  Не отключая САУ, по команде оператора (в ВВС США - пилота), меняем курс, высоту, скорость БПЛА. Это ручное или автоматическое управление?


- Не то и не другое.  :Smile:  Во всём мире такое управление называют _полу_автоматическим. Оно аналогично тому, когда пилот на старых самолётах управлял ими, поворачивая ручки автопилота "вправо-влево" и "подъём-спуск". На более поздних самолётах добавилась просто отдельная небольшая ручка управления, типа джойстика, а на совсем новых - там вообще всё управление идёт через САУ и автопилот, всегда. Отключить его можно только в аварийных случаях и то не на всех самолётах. Продольный канал управления имеет обычно четырёхкратное резервирование, поперечный и путевой - трёхкратные.



> Если ручное - то как понимать   Сообщение от juky-puky 
> - Пытаться пилотировать БПЛА дистанционно в* ручном* режиме - не просто *несерьёзно*, но даже нелепо и абсурдно.


- Очень просто: поскольку в Вашей "рацухе" САУ и автопилот не функционируют, то при ручном управлении придётся от ручки управления у оператора в штате, например, Колорадо, передавать управляющие сигналы на аппаратуру БПЛА, летящего над Афганистаном, приём это должна выполнять дополнительная отдельная аппаратура, с дополнительными отдельными исполнительными блоками, которые будут передавать сигналы управления на рулевые машинки того же автопилота, только электронная часть его при этом функционировать не будет... Т.е., геморрой - ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать! Плюс - задержка сигнала в аппаратурах: на земле, на спутнике, на БПЛА, плюс время на прохождение сигнала - туда и обратно.  Плюс необходимость визуального контроля положения самолёта по приборам, передающим информацию со спутника, типа авиагоризонта. Потребуется как минимум ещё один оператор для полноценной работы БПЛА. Ну, и непонятно, на сколько часов хватит бедолаги, который будет вынужден пилотировать БПЛА в таком ручном режиме - через пару-тройку часов его нужно будет менять, он вымотается...



> Если автоматическое - как понимать  - Сообщение от juky-puky 
>  - а по команде от оператора изменяет параметры полёта - доворачивает на нужный курс, меняет высоту и скорость
>  - А как БПЛА должен выполнять задание "без вмешательства человека в управление"


- Например, пройти по заранее, с земли запрограммированному маршруты, на таких-то высотах по этапам маршрута. Или изменение первоначальной программы полёта поступит по радиоканалу - это касается больших БПЛА, а маленькие разведывательные мини- и микро-БПЛА обычно пилотируются в реальном масштабе времени при непосредственном участии оператора и, как правило, в полевых условиях, они намного проще по конструкции:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6ST_KkpMRg



> Если бы Вы сказали, что не отключают САУ (даже неисправную) было бы всё понятно.


- Её и не отключают, просто при отказе одного из каналов вступает автоматически в работу резервный.

----------


## Sanych62

> - Не то и не другое.  Во всём мире такое управление называют _полу_автоматическим.


 За весь период полёта, состоящего из этапов автоматического и ручного управления. Не так ли?




> Продольный канал управления имеет обычно четырёхкратное резервирование, поперечный и путевой - трёхкратные.


  С СДУ не путаете?





> - Потребуется как минимум ещё один оператор для полноценной работы БПЛА.


  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyVn7...yer_detailpage 26-32с

----------


## Sanych62

> - 
> а маленькие разведывательные мини- и микро-БПЛА обычно пилотируются в реальном масштабе времени при непосредственном участии оператора и, как правило, в полевых условиях, они намного проще по конструкции:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6ST_KkpMRg


  Приведенная Вами ссылка опровергает Вашу же фразу, т.к. на 1.50-1.53с ролика написано: *АВТОНОМНЫЙ* полёт.

 Как раз в этом примере управление ЛА и есть автоматическое, т.е. - без участия человека. А полёт - полуавтоматический, т.к. взлёт осуществлен при непосредственном участии человека.

----------


## juky-puky

> За весь период полёта, состоящего из этапов автоматического и ручного управления. Не так ли?


- Не так. На БПЛА все управление или автоматическое (нет никаких внешних управляющих сигналов) или полуавтоматическое (в его САУ подаются внешние управляющие сигналы). Нет там ручного.



> С СДУ не путаете?


- Это на старых самолётах была СДУ, ЭДСУ - на F-16, F-18A/B,-C/D, Су-27, Су-30, а на самолётах типа F-22 там уже всё управление идёт через компьютер, примерно так же, как и на больших БПЛА, только там реализуются намного более сложные программы.



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyVn7...yer_detailpage 26-32с


- Большой аппарат, сложные задачи, там может быть большая бригада, которая занимается, естественно, не только пилотированием его и навигацией... Это же целый разведывательный комплекс...

----------


## Sanych62

> - Не так. На БПЛА все управление или автоматическое (нет никаких внешних управляющих сигналов) или полуавтоматическое (в его САУ подаются внешние управляющие сигналы). Нет там ручного.


 Конечно нет никакого ручного. Он же Беспилотный :Smile: .

- Это на старых самолётах была СДУ, ЭДСУ - на F-16, F-18A/B,-C/D, Су-27, Су-30, а на самолётах типа F-22 там уже всё управление идёт через компьютер, примерно так же, как и на больших БПЛА, только там реализуются намного более сложные программы.

  И где тут о 4-х кратном резервировании САУ в продольном управлении?

- Большой аппарат, сложные задачи

 А Вы думали этим - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6ST_KkpMRg управлять над Афганистаном из Калифорнии?

* Поздравляю Вас с Днём ВВС.*

----------


## Sanych62

> - Не так. На БПЛА все управление или автоматическое (нет никаких внешних управляющих сигналов) или полуавтоматическое (в его САУ подаются внешние управляющие сигналы). Нет там ручного.


  Вы текст на компе набираете вручную или автоматически? Ведь столько электроники задействовано в процессе... :Smile:  И никуда её не выбросить.

----------


## juky-puky

> Конечно нет никакого ручного. Он же Беспилотный .


- Юмор вещь прекрасная, но Вы же предлагаете как раз ручное!  :Wink: 



> - Это на старых самолётах была СДУ, ЭДСУ - на F-16, F-18A/B,-C/D, Су-27, Су-30, а на самолётах типа F-22 там уже всё управление идёт через компьютер, примерно так же, как и на больших БПЛА, только там реализуются намного более сложные программы.
>   И где тут о 4-х кратном резервировании САУ в продольном управлении?


- Резервирование каналов есть обязательно, это непременный атрибут с тех пор, как ушли от механических тяг к рулевым поверхностям...



> - Большой аппарат, сложные задачи
>  А Вы думали этим - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6ST_KkpMRg управлять над Афганистаном из Калифорнии?


- Он летает по всему миру, а управляют им, как правило, с территории США. 



> * Поздравляю Вас с Днём ВВС.*


- Спасибо! Всем любителям авиации, ветеранам и служащим в ней сегодня - взаимные поздравления! 

Но только свои "100 грамм наркомовских" я за ВВС выпиваю 18-го августа, как это было долгие годы до нашего времени...  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы текст на компе набираете вручную или автоматически? Ведь столько электроники задействовано в процессе... И никуда её не выбросить.


- Вы будете смеяться, - _полу_автоматически: я нажимаю кнопку - и на экране рисуется буква, цифра или знак...  :Smile:

----------


## Sanych62

А мы теперь начинаем с 12-го. :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

- Почти неделю "гудеть" - так и спиться недолго...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sanych62

> - Вы будете смеяться, - _полу_автоматически: я нажимаю кнопку - и на экране рисуется буква, цифра или знак...


 Надеюсь, нас никто не читает, а то если увидят, что текст Вы набираете полуавтоматически... Могут невесть что подумать.

----------


## juky-puky

- Гы-гы!  :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч

Израильское лобби в МО РФ закупило плохие иностранные БПЛА с закладками вместо превосходящих их по ТТХ хороших российского производства. Потрачено около 300 млн долларов США. Когда один наш пьяный в стельку, не в меру любознательный прапорщик попытался расковырять блок управления купленной у Израиля БПЛА "Searcher", из Тель Авива сразу же раздался возмущенный звонок. Приведу для сравнения ТТХ израильской "Bird Eye 400" (закупленную МО РФ) против российской БПЛА "Орлан-3М" (которую МО РФ отказалось закупать):
- цена 28,5 млн долларов против 8,8 млн долларов у российской;
- масса комплекта 63 кг против 28 кг
- max взлетная масса 5,6 против 7 кг
- полезная нагрузка 1,2 кг против 2 кг.
- продолжительность полета 1 час против 2 часов у российской БПЛА.
Единственное преимущество израильской БПЛА - более высокая скорость передачи информации. Но операция "Буря в пустыне" 1991 года показала всему миру как мгновенно через активизацию закладок перстали работать все без исключения средства ПВО Ирака, только что закупленные во Франции...

http://maramus.livejournal.com/35337.html
==================================================
Конкретно про Орлан говорить не буду,
nicholaes
2011-09-14 21:02 (местное) 
но в целом с ситуацией по российским БПЛА знаком; недолго, но участвовал в разработке одного из этих кадавров. Быстренько отошел в сторону, поняв, что проект безнадежен, а оживить его у меня не хватит административного ресурса. Расскажу про то, что знаю лично, применительно к БПЛА нашей конторы; смею заверить, что остальные не сильно от него отличаются.

Требования к БПЛА военного назначения, в числе прочих - скрытность и возможность работы в условиях радиопротиводействия. Возможность работы в условиях радиопротиводействия предполагает, в числе прочего, независимость от спутниковых систем навигации, будь то ГПС или Глонасс. Для этого могут использоваться либо инерциальные навигационные системы, либо привязка к местности с помощью систем машинного зрения. Для последней нужны соотв. карты; их у России нет. Инерциальные же системы на БПЛА ведут себя очень и очень капризно. Кроме лазерных гироскопов, но их цена и МГХ, мягко говоря, не располагают к их использованию. Таким образом, если российский производитель заявляет, что его БПЛА может летать без ГПС, то это означает либо использование Глонасс (который, конечно, не может быть отключен госдепом; но вот локально заглушить его - всегда пожалуйста); либо полет "на авось", плюс-минус три лаптя по карте - по инерциалке; либо полет в условиях заранее отснятого полигона, с привязкой к местности. Со скрытностью так же есть большие проблемы - для передачи потоковых данных (например, видеокартинки) с БПЛА используется радиоканал; но неприятель давно уже использует узконаправленные (диаграмма направленности - единицы градусов) антенны как на прием (на наземной станции), так и на передачу с борта БПЛА. У нас с этим возникали проблемы; насколько я знаю, у коллег-конкурентов в России проблемы были те же, и решались сходно - ненаправленной антенной на БПЛА, что не только в разы уменьшает дальность связи, но и демаскирует БПЛА. Ну и еще один момент - один из наших БПЛА, достаточно большой (порядка полутонны взлетного веса), на радаре ПВОшников давал засветку почти как Ан-2.

Отмечу, что описанный БПЛА - отнюдь не аутсайдер среди российских разработок. Ни в коем случае не оправдываю закупку израильской техники, если только ее не покупали как образцы для изучения; но утверждать, что в РФ сегодня есть годный к применению свой БПЛА, ИМХО, не стоит.

http://maramus.livejournal.com/35337...41673#t1841673

----------


## Redav

> Израильское лобби в МО РФ закупило плохие иностранные БПЛА с закладками вместо превосходящих их по ТТХ хороших российского производства. ...


_Ушол падстол_ (с)
 :Biggrin: 
*Иваныч*, СПАСИБО за подаренные пять минут смеха!!!

P.S. Для тех кто не понял в чём фишка, сравнивайте /ссылки искал без фанатизма/
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/IAI_Searcher_2
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Орлан-3М

----------


## Иваныч

> _Ушол падстол_ (с)
> 
> *Иваныч*, СПАСИБО за подаренные пять минут смеха!!!
> 
> P.S. Для тех кто не понял в чём фишка, сравнивайте /ссылки искал без фанатизма/
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/IAI_Searcher_2
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Орлан-3М



Так где "фишка"?

----------


## Иваныч

В США начали разработку дронов (малых летательных аппаратов), которые будут отслеживать, самостоятельно принимать решение о ликвидации враждебных человеческих существ и приводить это решение в исполнение на месте - согласно алгоритмам заложенных в них разработчиками программ.

Декларируется, что такие дроны будут действовать против террористов и т.п. за многие тысячи км от территории США - на Ближнем Востоке, в Африке и Азии, в т.ч. в разграничительной зоне между Северной и Южной Кореями.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/nation...ry.html?sub=AR

----------


## Redav

> Так где "фишка"?


"Фишка" в том, что у БЛА в первую очередь рассматриваются другие более важные характеристики и вообще их намного больше, но имеющуюся информацию "кастрировали", оставшееся подправили в "нужную" сторону и получился "наброс на вентилятор".

В комментах более всего понравилось сообщение от *bill_oflading*  

_- Дык вы бы тоже испугались, когда в беспилотнике раздаётся возмущённый звонок, а затем возмущённый голос говорит: "Я вас умоляю! Ну что это такое творится?! Таки я не понимаю, что ви хотите из под этого аппарата?! Таки я вам заявляю, что если ви сейчас же не уберёте ваши руки с нашего аппарата, то здесь будет море крови...." и т.д... :))))_

Человек явно не в теме, а потому "несёт пургу"...

----------


## Redav

> В США начали разработку дронов (малых летательных аппаратов), которые будут отслеживать, самостоятельно принимать решение о ликвидации враждебных человеческих существ и приводить это решение в исполнение на месте - согласно алгоритмам заложенных в них разработчиками программ.


_Крепка трава..._ (с)
Интересно писаки где её брали и почём  :Biggrin:  даже ссылка не срабатывает  :Rolleyes: 
В мире умные головы безрезультатно бьются над тем что бы создать более-менее приемлемые алгоритмы, образы для идентификации боевой техники... _Не получается каменный цветок_ (с) 
А тут значит решили разработать алгоритм по определению "враждебных человеческих существ". 
_Ню-ню ... Будем посмотреть_ (с)

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Кстати на МАКСе был огромный выбор БПЛА от китайских до белорусских. А разрекламированное русское чудо беспилотное оружие я так и не нашёл... :Frown:  

А про враждебных существ вспоминается одна американская комедия где командир отряда бравых морпехов заканчивает свою душещипательную речь словами: -Идите и убивайте всех кто не похож на вас!
Один из морпехов приставляет к голове рядом стоящего негра пистолет и нажимает на спуск.
-%№@# какого ты делаешь Ковальски!?
-Сэр, он не похож на меня! :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч

> _Крепка трава..._ (с)
> Интересно писаки где её брали и почём  даже ссылка не срабатывает 
> В мире умные головы безрезультатно бьются над тем что бы создать более-менее приемлемые алгоритмы, образы для идентификации боевой техники... _Не получается каменный цветок_ (с) 
> А тут значит решили разработать алгоритм по определению "враждебных человеческих существ". 
> _Ню-ню ... Будем посмотреть_ (с)


Попробуйте по этой,кстати у меня срабатывает.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/nation...ry.html?sub=AR

А лучше так.

                                                     A future for drones: Automated killing.

One afternoon last fall at Fort Benning, Ga., two model-size planes took off, climbed to 800 and 1,000 feet, and began criss-crossing the military base in search of an orange, green and blue tarp.

The automated, unpiloted planes worked on their own, with no human guidance, no hand on any control.


After 20 minutes, one of the aircraft, carrying a computer that processed images from an onboard camera, zeroed in on the tarp and contacted the second plane, which flew nearby and used its own sensors to examine the colorful object. Then one of the aircraft signaled to an unmanned car on the ground so it could take a final, close-up look.

Target confirmed.

This successful exercise in autonomous robotics could presage the future of the American way of war: a day when drones hunt, identify and kill the enemy based on calculations made by software, not decisions made by humans. Imagine aerial “Terminators,” minus beefcake and time travel.

The Fort Benning tarp “is a rather simple target, but think of it as a surrogate,” said Charles E. Pippin, a scientist at the Georgia Tech Research Institute, which developed the software to run the demonstration. “You can imagine real-time scenarios where you have 10 of these things up in the air and something is happening on the ground and you don’t have time for a human to say, ‘I need you to do these tasks.’ It needs to happen faster than that.”

The demonstration laid the groundwork for scientific advances that would allow drones to search for a human target and then make an identification based on facial-recognition or other software. Once a match was made, a drone could launch a missile to kill the target. 

Military systems with some degree of autonomy — such as robotic, weaponized sentries — have been deployed in the demilitarized zone between South and North Korea and other potential battle areas. Researchers are uncertain how soon machines capable of collaborating and adapting intelligently in battlefield conditions will come online. It could take one or two decades, or longer. The U.S. military is funding numerous research projects on autonomy to develop machines that will perform some dull or dangerous tasks and to maintain its advantage over potential adversaries who are also working on such systems.

 The killing of terrorism suspects and insurgents by armed drones, controlled by pilots sitting in bases thousands of miles away in the western United States, has prompted criticism that the technology makes war too antiseptic. Questions also have been raised about the legality of drone strikes when employed in places such as Pakistan, Yemen and Somalia, which are not at war with the United States. This debate will only intensify as technological advances enable what experts call lethal autonomy.

The prospect of machines able to perceive, reason and act in unscripted environments presents a challenge to the current understanding of international humanitarian law. The Geneva Conventions require belligerents to use discrimination and proportionality, standards that would demand that machines distinguish among enemy combatants, surrendering troops and civilians.

----------


## Иваныч

> "Фишка" в том, что у БЛА в первую очередь рассматриваются другие более важные характеристики и вообще их намного больше, но имеющуюся информацию "кастрировали", оставшееся подправили в "нужную" сторону и получился "наброс на вентилятор".
> 
> В комментах более всего понравилось сообщение от *bill_oflading*  
> 
> _- Дык вы бы тоже испугались, когда в беспилотнике раздаётся возмущённый звонок, а затем возмущённый голос говорит: "Я вас умоляю! Ну что это такое творится?! Таки я не понимаю, что ви хотите из под этого аппарата?! Таки я вам заявляю, что если ви сейчас же не уберёте ваши руки с нашего аппарата, то здесь будет море крови...." и т.д... :))))_
> 
> Человек явно не в теме, а потому "несёт пургу"...



 "фишка"-осталась без разъяснений,я так и не понял в чём же она.
А суть постов на мой взгляд такова.
Чей БПЛА лучше,и насколько необходима  закупка их в Израйле?

----------


## Redav

> Попробуйте по этой,кстати у меня срабатывает.


блин... открывается и тут же исчезает...
 :Frown: 




> А лучше так.


Лучше перевод, но в данном случае статья бла-бла-бла... не более того.
Определить "квадратик" цветного брезента не проблема. Заморочки начнутся когда таких "квадратиков" будет много, разных размеров... да ещё с нарушенной конфигурацией, а цена ошибки жизнь человека... Хотя о чём это я... если это не амер а какое-то "двуногое" например в Афгане пришедшее на свадьбу /т.е. не представляющее какой либо угрозы и вообще не алькаидовец/, то ни чего страшно если его убить. Операторам БЛА свойственно ошибаться, а машины они ого-го какие умные, они без ошибок работают. Разве у кого нибудь из участников форума комп давал сбой? Та ни в жисть...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Кстати на МАКСе был огромный выбор БПЛА от китайских до белорусских.


Китайские?  :Eek:  это ж где они были?



> А разрекламированное русское чудо беспилотное оружие я так и не нашёл...


А чего его искать... со статической стоянки по "центральной дорожке" проходите несколько метров и влево по диагонали проходите метров пятьдесят. Стоял КамАЗ, на нём контейнер, перед ним были выставлены БЛА, слева "кабинет на открытом воздухе" накрытый масксетью... Специалисты компании ZALA рассказывали, показывали, отвечали на вопросы...

На выставке были и Эникс и Вега... Как Вы это всё не наши не понятно.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Китайские?  это ж где они были?


В китайских павильонах соответственно.




> А чего его искать... со статической стоянки по "центральной дорожке" проходите несколько метров и влево по диагонали проходите метров пятьдесят. Стоял КамАЗ, на нём контейнер, перед ним были выставлены БЛА, слева "кабинет на открытом воздухе" накрытый масксетью... Специалисты компании ZALA рассказывали, показывали, отвечали на вопросы...
> 
> На выставке были и Эникс и Вега... Как Вы это всё не наши не понятно.


ЭТО ОНО И БЫЛО?! :Eek:  @#&%

----------


## Redav

> В китайских павильонах соответственно.


 :Eek:  на МАКСе было несколько китайских павильонов  :Eek:  
пардон, пардон... извиняйте... чес слово не хотел... просите в вашу альтернативную реальность по ошибке зашёл... счастливо оставаться...
Слава КПСС... тьфу... еще раз простите ... Слава ВЕЛИКОМУ КОРМЧЕМУ!!!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> "фишка"-осталась без разъяснений,я так и не понял в чём же она.


_Ну звиняйте_ (с)




> Чей БПЛА лучше,и насколько необходима  закупка их в Израйле?


Сравнили. Из 22 к финишу пришли трое. Остальные выбыли по банальным причинам: не может взлететь; летает туда куда он хочет, но не туда куда надо; не видит; не может передать информацию в реальном режиме времени; не позволяет определить координаты... В общем сущие пустяки, а бяки военные не могут понять какое щастие им подсунули наши ваятели.  :Biggrin:  Ведь если жужжит, иногда взлетает, а порой даже фотографии хорошего качества привозит, то надо прыгать от радости, а в МО смеются над супер-пупер папеланцами аля-Дворец пионеров.

как гласит "Журнал очень серьезного человека"
_Единственное преимущество израильской БПЛА - более высокая скорость передачи информации._
Будь даже это единственное преимущество, то и его достаточно для выбора израильского БЛА.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> на МАКСе было несколько китайских павильонов


Аллилуйя! Аминь! Ореховая паста!  :Eek: 
Вы хоть в какой нибудь заходили?
Жаль только флешка в фотике маленькая была всё не имел возможности заснять :Frown: 




> пардон, пардон... извиняйте... чес слово не хотел... просите в вашу альтернативную реальность по ошибке зашёл... счастливо оставаться...
> Слава КПСС... тьфу... еще раз простите ... Слава ВЕЛИКОМУ КОРМЧЕМУ!!!


Ничего, ничего, заходите ещё.  :Biggrin: 

Я так понимаю супер оружие это вот:


Белорусское:



На стенде ЦАГИ:

"Поисковая аэродинамическая модель беспилотного летательного аппарата"

----------


## Redav

> Вы хоть в какой нибудь заходили?


В нашей реальности во всех был, но китайского павильона даже одного *не* было.
 :Biggrin: 



> Жаль только флешка в фотике маленькая была всё не имел возможности заснять


_А смысл?_ (с)




> Я так понимаю супер оружие это вот:


Нет. Это перспектива. От ЦАГИ - уже не реализуемая...
На стенде Веги из "живых" только один аппарат от ZALA.
"Луч" пока что летает в варианте "Сигма-5" с летчиком...

"Инспектор"ы /"малютки"/ ожидающее появления целевой нагрузки и систем управления, связи для их силёнок с "зализано-задранными крылышками", которые потребители "обломают" в первую очередь если дойдёт дело до закупок. Раньше леталки от "Аэрокон" на выставках демонстрировались "сами с усами", но теперь радостно перебрались под крылышко концерна заняв освобождающееся место...

У белорусов 

"Беркут" /рабочий/, "Гриф-1" /начались испытания/. INDELA I.N.SKY и INDELA - 6М /в КБ/

ZALA и Эникс по прежнему в лидерах. Все замерли в ожидании результатов нового конкурса, но это уже другая история  :Wink:

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> В нашей реальности во всех был, но китайского павильона даже одного *не* было.


Ладно, подловили, "стэндах", но признайтесь вы меня поняли.




> Нет. Это перспектива.


Перспектива чего?!




> От ЦАГИ - уже не реализуемая...


Почему? 




> На стенде Веги из "живых" только один аппарат от ZALA.
> "Луч" пока что летает в варианте "Сигма-5" с летчиком...


Смешанные чувства.




> "Инспектор"ы /"малютки"/ ожидающее появления целевой нагрузки и систем управления, связи для их силёнок с "зализано-задранными крылышками", которые потребители "обломают" в первую очередь если дойдёт дело до закупок. Раньше леталки от "Аэрокон" на выставках демонстрировались "сами с усами", но теперь радостно перебрались под крылышко концерна заняв освобождающееся место...
> 
> У белорусов 
> 
> "Беркут" /рабочий/, "Гриф-1" /начались испытания/. INDELA I.N.SKY и INDELA - 6М /в КБ/
> 
> ZALA и Эникс по прежнему в лидерах. Все замерли в ожидании результатов нового конкурса, но это уже другая история


ндаааа. приму к сведению. :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Ладно, подловили, "стэндах", но признайтесь вы меня поняли.


Точнее заинтересовался, где это был стенд с китайским(и) беспилотниками?




> Перспектива чего?!


_Дайте медный грошик гражданин хороший
Вам вернётся рубль золотой_

но закончится всё может традиционным
_Ну не шмогла я не шмогла_ (с) покупай такой какой есть
 :Cool: 




> Почему?


У них традиция такая, показывать модели на которых поставили крест.




> Смешанные чувства.


Аналогично. Потому и смеюсь когда читаю сравнения с израильскими БЛА по "размерам писек", а не по функциональности и возможностям.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Точнее заинтересовался, где это был стенд с китайским(и) беспилотниками?


Ничем не могу помочь... :Frown: 




> _Дайте медный грошик гражданин хороший
> Вам вернётся рубль золотой_
> 
> но закончится всё может традиционным
> _Ну не шмогла я не шмогла_ (с) покупай такой какой есть


Я как знал, что Вы так ответите, но, к сожалению, возразить нечего... Но согласитесь, слово "перспектива" тут неуместно.




> У них традиция такая, показывать модели на которых поставили крест.


Поживём-увидим. Хотя и тут тоже без коментариев.




> Аналогично. Потому и смеюсь когда читаю сравнения с израильскими БЛА по "размерам писек", а не по функциональности и возможностям.


Это всё серьёзные вопросы к сожалению решаемые не в кругах перспективных потребителей. Отсюда, скорее всего, и растут ноги у заметок о "Русском чудо беспилотье" и "Ихово лучше нашего".

----------


## Redav

> Ничем не могу помочь...


Понятно, китайские беспилотники вычёркиваем. Не было их на МАКСе




> Но согласитесь, слово "перспектива" тут неуместно.


Почему неуместно? "Луч" очень интересная модель. Равняться есть на что. Реализуют успешно все задумки будет успех. Хоронить его ещё рано.




> Это всё серьёзные вопросы к сожалению решаемые не в кругах перспективных потребителей. Отсюда, скорее всего, и растут ноги у заметок о "Русском чудо беспилотье" и "Ихово лучше нашего".


Пусть делают, но не ставят телегу впереди лошади. Ещё не летал, а его характеристики заявляют как свершившийся факт. Такой же подход с МС-21. Ещё из компа не вылез, а про него пЫар словно он ну как минимум несколько лет в авиакомпаниях эксплуатируется.  :Cool:

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Понятно, китайские беспилотники вычёркиваем. Не было их на МАКСе


Не спешите, а то ещё убедите ненароком.




> Почему неуместно? "Луч" очень интересная модель. Равняться есть на что. Реализуют успешно все задумки будет успех. Хоронить его ещё рано.


Успех будет, но будет ли толк? Кстати нигде не нашёл сколько такая игрушка стоит(будет стоить). 




> Пусть делают, но не ставят телегу впереди лошади. Ещё не летал, а его характеристики заявляют как свершившийся факт. Такой же подход с МС-21. Ещё из компа не вылез, а про него пЫар словно он ну как минимум несколько лет в авиакомпаниях эксплуатируется.


Вот и я о том же.

Ещё пара фоток с МАКСа:

----------


## Иваныч

Турция договорилась с Вашингтоном о размещении на своей территории беспилотных разведывательных и ударных летательных аппаратов «Хищник». Предполагается, что они будут использоваться против боевиков «Рабочей партии Курдистана».

Пока не ясно, купит ли Анкара американские дроны или возьмет их в аренду, сообщает телеканал «Аль-Арабия» со ссылкой на турецкого премьер-министра Тайипа Эрдогана. Однако, по его словам, США уже дали предварительное согласие на эту сделку.

----------


## Redav

> Турция договорилась с Вашингтоном ...


Новость имеет какое-то отношение к этой теме: *России нужны беспилотные разведовательные самолеты*?
 :Cool:

----------


## Авионик

Вроде старое видео, но наткнулся только сейчас

Крушение "Аиста" при взлёте.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yChRS10Pjps

----------


## Иваныч

> Новость имеет какое-то отношение к этой теме: *России нужны беспилотные разведовательные самолеты*?


http://www.topwar.ru/4458-bespilotna...ov-k-delu.html

----------


## indela

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wk1l0DISPw

----------


## indela

КБ ИНДЕЛА на командно-штабных учениях территориальной обороны 04.11.2011








http://www.indelauav.com/events-NOVEMBER3.html








«INDELA-SKY HUNTER» предназначен для огневой поддержки операций спецподразделений и регулярных войск в городских условиях. Особенностями использования данного БПЛА являются: возможность подавления огневых точек противника, расположенных в труднодоступных местах (за баррикадами и укрытиями городского ландшафта, на верхних уровнях многоэтажных зданий); возможность использования в условиях высокого риска потерь среди личного состава. Большой выбор используемых боеприпасов определяет довольно широкий спектр решаемых задач.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGcxsob76Uo

----------


## indela



----------


## Polialt

разработка не плохая

----------


## Son

А нет ни у кого ссылочки на видео изображения с российского беспилотника? Только не с конструктора из израильских и прочих буржуинских запчастей под пафосным отечественным названием, а нашего родного?

----------


## Observer69

> А нет ни у кого ссылочки на видео изображения с российского беспилотника? Только не с конструктора из израильских и прочих буржуинских запчастей под пафосным отечественным названием, а нашего родного?


Откуда ж отечественные запчасти-то???

----------


## Son

Ну вдруг такой бпла существует. Хотелось бы посмотреть.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Ну вдруг такой бпла существует. Хотелось бы посмотреть.


С какой целью? Товарищ.  :Smile: 

А вообще в ролике про учения ЦЕНТР есть момент где кучка военных пялиться в телек где показывают, что-то похожее на миссию из MW. 
Интересно каким аппаратом сделана эта запись?

----------


## indela



----------


## indela

Автоматическая система ориентации антенн «INDELA ATA-5800» предназначена для обеспечения связи наземной станции управления с беспилотным летательным аппаратом на средних и дальних дистанциях до 50 км в прямой видимости.

----------


## indela

*Конструкторское бюро «КБ ИНДЕЛА» вырожает  искренние  соболезнования семье, друзьям и коллегам погибшего инженера компании Schibel .*


50-летний инженер австрийской компании Schibel скончался на месте, а двое южнокорейских коллег получили тяжелые ранения в четверг, когда беспилотный вертолет CAMCOPTER S-100  врезался в наземную станцию управления размещеннай в автофургоне . 
 По данным южнокорейских коллег катастрофа вызвала пожар и полностью уничтожила 2,5-тонный автомобиль, стоимость беспилотного вертолета CAMCOPTER S-100   вместе с наземной станцией  около пяти миллиардов вон ($ 4,38 млн).

----------


## Холостяк

Закупаем в Израиле новую партию беспилотникоФ.

----------


## indela



----------


## Djoker

Сборка в России БПЛА Searcher II ("Форпост"):

----------


## indela

Матрица лопасти БПЛА вертолёта 150кг. производства КБ ИНДЕЛА

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый
И это вы называете БПЛА?

Если позволите вопрос- ваша фирма INDELA - частное или госбюджетное предприятие ?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Уважаемый
> И это вы называете БПЛА?
> 
> Если позволите вопрос- ваша фирма INDELA - частное или госбюджетное предприятие ?


А чем это не БПЛА? Все признаки налицо. И характеристики вполне приличные.
«КБ ИНДЕЛА» | Конструкторское бюро

----------


## indela

> Уважаемый
> И это вы называете БПЛА?
> 
> Если позволите вопрос- ваша фирма INDELA - частное или госбюджетное предприятие ?


Конструкторское бюро «ИНДЕЛА» частное предприятие.
ООО «КБ ИНДЕЛА» - было основано в 1996 году, динамично развивающаяся компания, имеет многолетний опыт в работе на рынке беспилотной авиации. Наша специализация - разработка комплексов БПЛА, узлов и электронных систем для БПЛА на заказ.

«КБ ИНДЕЛА» входит в военно-промышленный комплекс Республики Беларусь и имеет все требующиеся лицензии для разработки, производства и продажи продукции военного назначения, а также является спец- экспортером продукции военного назначения.

«КБ ИНДЕЛА», впервые в СНГ, в 2002 году проводило полёты беспилотного вертолёта в автоматическом режиме.
Мы небольшая фирма всего 38 сотрудников почти все с авиационным образованием и все когда-то работали на крупных фирмах ВПК. 
Просто я выкладываю фото изделий которые можно публиковать но мы ведем и другие более серьезные разработки но я не могу их публиковать так как разработки принадлежат заказчикам.

Все 19 изделий  «КБ ИНДЕЛА» разработаны только на собственном энтузиазме и только “на свои”  бюджетные деньги некогда не брали.   КБ “ИНДЕЛА” занимается только разработкой БПЛА и узлов для них. Мы разрабатывали узлы и блоки для многих иностранных “UAV-ишных” фирм. 

В настоящее время в «КБ ИНДЕЛА» реализуется 11 опытно-конструкторских разработок. Пять из них – по заказу оборонных ведомств (а каких стран не скажу). Закончена разработка тактического БПЛА «Гриф-1» в рамках государственной научно-технической программы РБ «Многофункциональные беспилотные авиационные комплексы и технологии их производства».

----------


## Djoker

bmpd - Испытания первых собранных в России израильских БЛА




> *Испытания первых собранных в России израильских БЛА*
> 
> ОАО "ОПК "Оборонпром" в своем пресс-релизе от 9 января 2013 года сообщает об успешных испытаниях первых собранных на ОАО «Уральский завод гражданской авиации» (УЗГА, входит в состав ОПК "Оборонпром") в Екатеринбурге беспилотных летательных аппаратов «Форпост» и «Застава», представляющих собой, соответственно, израильские аппараты Searcher Mk II и Bird Eye 400 разработки и производства корпорации Israel Aerospaces Industries (IAI).
> 
> В пресс-релизе говорится, что "испытания БПЛА «Форпост» и «Застава» проводятся на летной базе «Салка» под Екатеринбургом с начала декабря 2012 года. Несмотря на экстремальные погодные условия (в отдельные дни температура на базе опускалась до отметки –30˚С, а в условиях реальных полетов на высотах 2 тыс. метров достигала –50˚С) системы БПЛА функционируют в штатном режиме и работают без сбоев".
> 
> 
> 
> _Испытания БЛА "Форпост" (IAI Searcher Mk II), собранного на ОАО «Уральский завод гражданской авиации» для Министерства обороны России. Салка, 25.12.2012 (с) ОАО "ОПК "Оборонпром"_
> ...

----------


## Иваныч

Иранские военные утверждают, что им удалось захватить иностранный беспилотный самолет, пытавшийся войти в воздушное пространство страны. Об этом 24 февраля сообщает Associated Press.

Генерал Хамид Сархели заявил, что летающий шпион был обнаружен во время боевых учений ВС Ирана на юге страны. По словам Сархели, управление беспилотником было перехвачено подразделением радиоэлектронной борьбы, самолет посадили неподалеку от города Сирхан.

----------


## Djoker

На МАКСе будет представлен БПЛА YABHON United 40:



МАКС-2013: нулевой день (24 августа) – фотоотчет | MISSILES2GO




> МОСКВА, 17 июл — РИА Новости. Министерство обороны РФ планирует приобрести ограниченную партию беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА) в Объединенных Арабских Эмиратах (ОАЭ), сообщил РИА Новости в среду источник в Оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Речь идет, по крайней мере, о двух комплексах United 40 версии Block 5 разработки компании ADCOM Systems", — сказал собеседник агентства.


Россия планирует закупать беспилотники в ОАЭ, сообщил источник в ОПК | РИА Новости

----------


## AC

БЛА "Альтаир" на "КАПО-Композит" в Казани 25.03.2014 г.:
фото:
http://prav.tatarstan.ru/file/photor...081_676967.jpg
...отседа:
Фоторепортаж - Правительство Республики Татарстан

+ видео:
Развитие высоких технологий стало темой рабочей поездки Дмитрия Медведева в Татарстан - Первый канал

----------


## OKA

"Первым российским кораблем с беспилотником станет пограничный сторожевик

Армия и ОПК 16 октября, 11:05 UTC+4

МОСКВА, 16 октября. /ТАСС/. Первым российским военным кораблем, оснащенным беспилотником, станет пограничный сторожевик проекта 22460 (типа "Рубин"), сообщил корр. ТАСС гендиректор Северного проектно-конструкторского бюро, разработавшего проект, Владимир Спиридопуло.

"Это первый корабль в России, на который мы уже посадили беспилотник вертолетного типа", - пояснил Спиридопуло.

По его словам, испытания с беспилотником типа S-100 "Горизонт" прошли на головном корабле "Рубин", охранявшем, в частности, Олимпиаду в Сочи.

Беспилотники будут базироваться на каждом корабле проекта 22460, кроме того, сторожевик планируется оснастить легким вертолетом типа "Ансат".

Спиридопуло оценил сторожевик как "очень хороший": "Он простой, дешевый и хорошо зарекомендовал себя при выполнении задач патрулирования". Поэтому, пояснил собеседник агентства, уже заказана серия из 26 кораблей, которые строят на двух верфях - "Алмазе" в Петербурге и "Восточной верфи" во Владивостоке. На Дальнем Востоке сейчас работают над двумя кораблями проекта 22460, тогда как Петербург сдал уже пятый сторожевик, а ежегодно будет делать по два. Спиридопуло не уточнил, как заказ распределен между верфями."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Первым российским кораблем с беспилотником станет пограничный сторожевик



Дроны - Полюс Мира - Страница 2



Ещё фото здесь : http://www.cntv.ru/2013/01/29/PHOA13...116_list.shtml

----------


## AC

> МОСКВА, 16 октября. /ТАСС/. Первым российским военным кораблем, оснащенным беспилотником, станет пограничный сторожевик проекта 22460 (типа "Рубин")...


Ну, если Schiebel кислород не перекроет по санкциям, то может и будет...  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Ну, если Schiebel кислород не перекроет по санкциям, то может и будет...


Согласен, вполне могут и перекрыть- аппарат известный, востребованный. Тогда, наверное, будут закупать "Инделу" или ещё что-нибудь. 
Хотя где производят двигатели, оптику и электронные компоненты для отечественных ДПЛА тоже большой вопрос))

----------


## AC

> Хотя где производят двигатели, оптику и электронные компоненты для отечественных ДПЛА тоже большой вопрос))


Да, эт точно...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Источник: модель российского ударного беспилотника уже готова

----------


## OKA

> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Источник: модель российского ударного беспилотника уже готова


Это хорошая новость. И всёж вопрос о комплектующих остаётся открытым. "Санкционных" например. Сколкова нам поможет))

----------


## AC

> Это хорошая новость. И всёж вопрос о комплектующих остаётся открытым. "Санкционных" например. Сколкова нам поможет))


Сколково не поможет тут... Комплектующие -- как фишка ляжет, если они сочтут, что это какие надо комплектующие, то и перекроют...  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 13 ноября. /ТАСС/. Войска радиационной, химической и биологической защиты (РХБЗ) в ближайшем будущем получат беспилотники. Об этом журналистам в День войск радиационной, химической и биологической защиты заявил начальник войск РХБ защиты Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-майор Эдуард Черкасов..."



© Архив ИТАР-ТАСС/Смитюк Юрий

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Войска радиационной, химической и биологической защиты РФ получат беспилотники

----------


## Fencer

Не буду создавать отдельную ветку и выложу здесь Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в регионе-Китай разрабатывает первый в мире сверхзвуковой БПЛА

----------


## Pilot

> Не буду создавать отдельную ветку и выложу здесь Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в регионе-Китай разрабатывает первый в мире сверхзвуковой БПЛА


в этом году в Чжухае была вот такая моделька. Явно на базе L-15



и большой вот такая

----------


## FLOGGER

> Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в регионе-Китай разрабатывает первый в мире сверхзвуковой БПЛА


Как первый в мире? А Ту-123?

----------


## OKA

> Как первый в мире? А Ту-123?


Да и D-21 на память приходит. В сети полно снимков его обломков в китайском музее)) Да и к нам, по слухам залетал)) Наверняка что-нибудь подобное  и у французов и англичан испытывалось в 50-70х.

  

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_D-21 



http://atomictoasters.com/2012/09/project-tagboard/ 

С приоритетами у китайских и корейских товарищей всегда всё в порядке)) "Партия изобрела колесо, паровоз, самолёт" , автомат Калашникова и многое другое))

----------


## AC

России нужны беспилотные разведовательные самолеты на Чукотке:
Подразделение беспилотников ВВО сформировано на Чукотке | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

bmpd - Рота БЛА в 15-й мотострелковой бригаде

----------


## Fencer

Создание Государственного центра беспилотной авиации Министерства обороны

----------


## OKA

"Налет беспилотных летательных аппаратов в Вооруженных Силах РФ увеличился в 4 раза

В ушедшем году количество полетов беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) в Вооруженных Силах РФ по сравнению с предыдущим годом возросло в 2 раза, а налет комплексов БЛА увеличился более чем в 4 раза.

Многократное увеличение налета связано, прежде всего,  с активным применением БЛА практически во всех мероприятиях оперативной и боевой подготовки для эффективного решения широкого круга задач в различных условиях обстановки.

При этом основное внимание уделяется обеспечению выдачи разведывательной информации в реальном масштабе времени на пункты управления войсками и оружием.

В 2014 г. сформировано 14 подразделений беспилотных летательных аппаратов, в войска поставлено 179 комплексов с БЛА.

Оснащение войск комплексами с БЛА повышает их возможности по решению задач, в первую очередь,  за счет сбора и доведения до органов и пунктов управления необходимых данных в режиме реального времени."

Налет беспилотных летательных аппаратов в Вооруженных Силах РФ увеличился в 4 раза : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 




Обсуждение : Денис Мокрушин - Атака квадрокоптеров

" ...Очень напоминает первые попытки использования авиации в начале прошлого века. Там тоже поначалу с аэропланов бомбы вручную скидывали. Во что это развилось мы сейчас видим. Также и с беспилотниками будет, видимо..." 

А уж по демонстрантам-то невооружённым можно прямо сейчас использовать)) А если толпой квадриков налёты синхронизированные делать кибертучей, ни один майдан не устоит.

----------


## OKA

"В России необходимо создать единый центр компетенций по беспилотникам - Рогозин   10.02.2015 14:06:40

       Москва. 10 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В России необходим единый центр для координации работ в области беспилотных летательных аппаратов, заявил во вторник вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.
       "Практический показ функциональных возможностей современных и перспективных образцов робототехники показал, что далеко не все они могут выполнить комплекс элементарных операций", - сказал Д.Рогозин на научно-практической конференции "Аддитивные технологии в российской промышленности".
       Он пояснил, что из десятков беспилотных аппаратов, представленных на испытаниях, только один выполнил все поставленные задачи.
       Д.Рогозин добавил, что в России революцию по созданию беспилотных комплексов "проспали, то есть этим никто не занимался".
       "Потом этим стали заниматься все, а, значит, снова никто. Каждая компания вышла на показ со своим собственным хозяйством", - отметил Д.Рогозин.
       По его словам, для эффективной работы в этой отрасли необходимо создать единый центр компетенций."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=366028

Воот, давно пора свою управу завесть))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :
 "Французы будут защищать свои атомные станции с помощью дронов  11 февраля 2015 в 11:01

Французские инженеры разработали беспилотник, предназначенный для защиты ядерных объектов от квадрокоптеров-"шпионов".
Drone Interceptor MP200, или Rapere, охотится на квадрокоптеры полностью в автономном режиме. При пересечении неопознанным беспилотником границы ядерного объекта дрон ловит летательный аппарат с помощью специальной сетки и уносит его с запретной территории.
Rapere оснащен шестью мощными пропеллерами, благодаря чему он гораздо быстрее любительских квадрокоптеров. Устройство обследует заданную территорию с помощью 12 камер, направленных в разные стороны.
Создание дрона-перехватчика было вызвано необходимостью защитить французские атомные станции, над территориями которых в последнее время участились полеты квадрокоптеров.

Французы будут защищать свои атомные станции с помощью дронов | 42.TUT.BY


    


The drone which crashed on the White House Lawn last month: Its pilot contacted the Secret Service the next day and said he had not intended for it to go near the White House and that he had been flying it for fun


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-4043218855001

Malou Tech Interceptor drone designed to stop terrorists flying gadgets into nuclear power stations | Daily Mail Online

----------


## Fencer

В берлоге у Лешего - Российский разведывательный БПЛА "Альтаир" (НИР Альтиус-М)

----------


## Fencer

Тренировка расчетов БПЛА "Застава" и "Гранат-1"

----------


## OKA

Лизинг-шмизинг : 

"США объявили о новой политике в области передачи другим странам американских беспилотников  18 февраля, 0:08 UTC+3

Продажи будут проходит в рамках программ военно-технического сотрудничества, страна-покупатель обязана уведомить США о целях использования беспилотника

ВАШИНГТОН, 17 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Соединенные Штаты разработали новую политику в области передачи другим странам беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА), в том числе военного назначения. Как сообщил во вторник госдепартамент США, она предусматривает строгие правила экспорта беспилотников, главным из которых является их использование только в соответствии с международным законодательством.

Другие государства смогут закупать американские БПЛА исключительно в рамках правительственных программ военно-технического сотрудничества и будут обязаны уведомить Соединенные Штаты о том, в каких целях они намерены использовать такие аппараты. Применять их они смогут только при условии полного соблюдения международных норм, в том числе в области прав человека. Использование американских БПЛА против гражданского населения на своей территории запрещается.

При передаче этих аппаратов другим странам США будут строго соблюдать международные договоренности в области контроля над вооружениями, в частности, режим контроля за ракетными технологиями. Американское внешнеполитическое ведомство напомнило, что это соглашение вводит строгие ограничения на экспорт оборудования и технологий, которые могут использоваться при производстве ракет, способных нести боеголовку весом 500 кг на расстояние не менее 300 км.

Следить за выполнением этих требований в соответствии с новой политикой в области передачи другим странам американских БПЛА будут госдепартамент и Пентагон."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - США объявили о новой политике в области передачи другим странам американских беспилотников

----------


## Fencer

«Калашников» создаст предприятие по производству БПЛА https://news.mail.ru/economics/21153472/?frommail=1

----------


## OKA

Жужжание всё назойливей)) То не фанера летает, то флотилии дронов))

"Беспилотники летали над Парижем вторую ночь подряд Текст: Вячеслав Прокофьев ("Российская газета", Париж) 25.02.2015, 14:50

Французская полиция сбилась с ног: вторую ночь кряду в небе над Парижем барражировали до сих пор не опознанные беспилотные летательные аппараты (БПЛА).

Ранним утром в среду несколько дронов были замечены в самом начале Елисейских полей, над площадью Согласия, после на другом берегу Сены - в районе Инвалидов и Эйфелевой башни. Затем сообщения в столичную префектуру полиции поступили с городских окраин, как северных, так и южных - Сен-Клу, Клиньянкура, Исси-ле-Мулино.

Днем раньше под утро, минимум пять беспилотников небольшого размера на высоте от 100 до 300 метров совершили облет американского посольства, вызвав там вполне понятную панику, площадь Бастилии, небоскреб на Монпарнасе, и опять-таки Эйфелеву башню и Елисейские поля, к которым, судя по всему, организаторы "дронной атаки" на Париж питают особую привязанность.

Правоохранители все это время метались по всему городу, пытаясь схватить злоумышленников, но безрезультатно. Тем не менее, по факту таинственных полетов БПЛА инициированы два следствия. Одно по иску посольства США во Франции, которое, кстати, на постоянной основе охраняется усиленными отрядами полиции и окружено бетонными надолбами, второе - столичной уголовной полицией.

Надо сказать, что проблемы с дронами начались еще в прошлом году, когда с октября по конец декабря БПЛА то и дело появлялись районе атомных электростанций, "навестив" в общей сложности 14 АЭС из 19, которыми располагает Франция. В минувшем январе они добрались до сверхсекретного военного объекта - военно-морской базы атомных подводных лодок, которая расположена на Атлантическом побережье недалеко от Бреста, а чуть раньше еще один дрон был замечен над резиденцией президента - Елисейским дворцом.

О том, кто стоит за ЧП с беспилотниками, сейчас можно только догадываться. Правда ясно одно: эти действия носят спланированный характер. Так, в частности, считает криминолог и эксперт в авиационной области Кристоф Ноден. Он полагает, что создана некая организация, может быть, "группа экологов- террористов", которая таким образом хочет "выявить реакцию французских спецслужб", ответственных за безопасность знаковых объектов столицы.

В любом случае местные власти особенно после январских событий очень серьезно относятся к новой опасности, которую потенциально могут собой представлять дроны. Ведь до сих пор каких-либо эффективных средств борьбы с ними нет. Использовать же против них истребители-перехватчики или ракеты "земля-воздух" это тоже самое, что стрелять из пушки по воробьям. Более того, учитывая малый размер и вес, эти находящиеся в свободной продаже аппараты практически незаметны для классических радаров ПРО.

Правда, положение скоро может измениться не пользу дронов. Дело в том, что несколько недель тому назад французское министерство обороны провело тендер среди специализированных фирм. Поставленная цель - создать беспилотник - "убийцу дронов". Проект также предусматривает подготовку операторов по управлению этими аппаратами. Одновременно Национальное агентство исследований (НАИ) выделило миллион евро для разработки технологий по обнаружению и перехвату дронов.

Между тем

По французским законам лицам, причастным к несанкционированному запуску БПЛА, грозит тюремный срок в один год и штраф в 75 тысяч евро."

Вторую ночь в небе Парижа кружили неопознанные беспилотники — Вячеслав Прокофьев — Российская газета

----------


## OKA

"В войска Центрального военного округа поступит более 40 беспилотных летательных аппаратов

В войска Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) по Гособоронзаказу поступит более 40 беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА).

Комплексами «Орлан-10», «Леер-3» и «Тахион-3» будут оснащены подразделения БЛА, сформированные в прошлом году в Самарской, Кемеровской областях и Алтайском крае, а новые «Элерон-3» — во все  подразделения БЛА округа.

В настоящее время военнослужащие проходят обучение согласно планам боевой подготовки, учатся управлять и получать информацию с использованием уже имеющихся на вооружении моделей БЛА.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

В войска Центрального военного округа поступит более 40 беспилотных летательных аппаратов : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Начались войсковые испытания комплекса беспилотной воздушной разведки и наблюдения «Гриф-1»

Об этом сообщил Интерфаксу-АВН замдиректора 558-го авиационного ремонтного завода (Белоруссия) Павел Пинигин.

«Пока в войска поставлен один комплекс этого типа, но, после завершения войсковых испытаний, до конца года заказчик получит еще несколько комплексов «, - отметил собеседник агентства.

Он уточнил, что в войсковых испытаниях задействован первый комплекс с «Гриф-1» установочной партии поставки текущего года в составе четырех беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) и нескольких машин обеспечения.

Дальность передачи видеоинформации с беспилотника «Гриф-1"»составляет порядка 100 км на скорости 120-130 км/ч на высоте 2,5-3 тыс. метров, сказал П.Пинигин. При этом он отметил, что функция ретрансляции, имеющаяся в комплексе, позволяет существенно увеличить дальность передачи информации.

Замдиректора также сообщил, что, «по расчетам, беспилотник способен находиться в воздухе до шести часов, но этот показатель должен быть подтвержден на войсковых испытаниях».

Сейчас «Гриф-1» оснащается двигaтелями зарубежного производства, но ожидается, что к завершению испытаний в войсках на беспилотник можно будет установить двигатель белорусского производства, «работы по которому ведутся весьма интенсивно», сказал П.Пинигин."

Белорусская армия испытывает новый «беспилотник» - ВПК.name


"ЦАМТО, 7 апреля. По результатам переговоров президента Франции Франсуа Олланда и канцлера Германии Ангелы Меркель было объявлено, что Париж и Берлин намерены совместно инициировать разработку военного БЛА нового поколения.

Эти БЛА первоначально будут применяться для ведения разведки, а позднее могут получить системы вооружения.

Как сообщает Deutschland.de, Италия также планирует принять участие в проекте, реализация которого может начаться уже в течение этого года.

Парламентскому комитету по обороне Германии информация о проекте была направлена незадолго до его официального объявления.

По словам Ф.Олланда, реализация этого проекта позволит Европе получить независимость в производстве БЛА, а также в использовании полученных с их помощью данных. Новые БЛА должны существенно повысить боевые возможности войск европейских государств.

Детали проекта пока не разглашаются. Как предполагается, БЛА нового поколения будет готов к применению в течение 2020-2025 гг. Планируется, что беспилотный аппарат будет достаточно большим для оснащения ракетами. Он сможет находиться в воздухе до 24 часов.

Можно предположить, что в консорциум для разработки нового европейского БЛА объединятся компании «Эрбас дифенз энд спейс», «Дассо авиасьон» и «Алениа аэрмакки».

В мае 2014 года эти производители уже направили предложение о разработке европейского БЛА класса MALE Министерствам обороны Франции, Германии и Италии.

В текущем году Германия должна принять решение об аренде или закупке имеющегося на рынке беспилотного аппарата, который заполнит промежуток в боеспособности до поставки нового европейского БЛА. С марта 2010 года Бундесвер арендовал в Израиле средневысотные БЛА большой продолжительности полета «Херон-1» компании «Израэль аэроспейс индастриз» (IAI)."

http://vpk.name/news/129686_franciya...skogo_bla.html


Много фото здесь : http://photos.dassault-aviation.com/...gory/536871806

Враг не дремлет! Много прикольных футуристических мультов про концепты : 

http://newsby.org/novosti/2014/07/08/text3547.htm

----------


## OKA

"Положение российской беспилотной авиации по сравнению с США, Израилем и Китаем" - унизительно", считают эксперты 22.04.2015 	Интерфакс-АВН 	

Москва. 21 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Отставание России в разработке средневысотных и высотных беспилотных летательных аппаратов большой дальности и продолжительности полета вызывает тревогу, считают авторы аналитического доклада, подготовленного Центром анализа стратегий и технологий (ЦАСТ).

"Положение с беспилотными летательными аппаратами классов MALE и HALE (средневысотные и высотные, - "ИФ-АВН") выглядит особенно унизительным на фоне прогресса в этой области не только в США и в Израиле, но даже уже и в Китае", - отмечается в аналитическом докладе "Государственные программы вооружения Российской Федерации: проблемы и потенциал оптимизации", распространенном во вторник.

В докладе отмечается, что ВВС Народно-освободительной армии Китая располагают уже, минимум, двумя операциональными типами беспилотников большой дальности, а сами китайские аппараты этого класса уже начали экспортироваться, в том числе, и в ударном варианте.

По информации ЦАСТ, сейчас российские военные располагают лишь беспилотными аппаратами тактического назначения, а летные испытания первого российского аппарата большой дальности "Альтиус-М" ("Альтаир") начнутся только в 2015 году.

"Еще более туманной выглядит перспектива принятия на вооружение ударных беспилотных летательных аппаратов (как "тихоходных", так и малозаметных скоростных)", - говорится в докладе. При этом отмечается, что китайские беспилотники уже используются против исламистов в Нигерии и Ираке.

По мнению экспертов, России необходимо дальнейшее наращивание внимания к беспилотному направлению, с расширением фронта работ и ускорением сроков разработки, что необходимо отразить и в разрабатываемой Государственной программе вооружений на 2016-2025 годы.

Положение российской беспилотной авиации по сравнению с США, Израилем и Китаем" - унизительно", считают эксперты - ВПК.name

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 23 апреля. /ТАСС/. Подразделение беспилотников "Орлан-10" Восточного военного округа, дислоцированное на Чукотке, с 1 мая приступит к мониторингу арктической зоны. Об этом сообщил в четверг ТАСС начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа полковник Александр Гордеев.

"Расчеты БПЛА будут выполнять задачи по ведению объективного контроля за обстановкой в российской Арктике, в том числе экологической и ледовой в ближней морской зоне и на участке Северного морского пути", - сказал он.

По словам полковника, беспилотники на вертолетах Ми-26 могут быть доставлены в любой район для мониторинга обстановки в интересах судоходства, а также проведения поисково-спасательных операций.

В ближайшее время подразделение беспилотников на Чукотке пополнится выпускниками центра беспилотной авиации Минобороны РФ, отметил Гордеев.

О планах создать на полуострове отряд беспилотников для Арктики стало известно в конце прошлого года. Тестовые полеты "Орланов" начались в конце марта этого года."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Военные беспилотники "Орлан-10" с 1 мая приступят к мониторингу Арктики

----------


## indela



----------


## Panda-9

Саванна на четвертом снизу фото, негр на последнем. Где-то в Африке?

----------


## OKA

"В России создана первая комплексная программа по развитию беспилотников  18 мая 2015, 10:50

Первая программа по развитию отрасли беспилотников появилась в России, она разработана для координации соответствующих мероприятий в госпрограмме вооружения на 2016-2025 годы, сообщил заместитель гендиректора Объединенной приборостроительной корпорации (ОПК) Сергей Скоков.

«Это первая программа, которая комплексно и системно планирует развитие отрасли БЛА (беспилотных летательных аппаратов) в России. В ней впервые скоординированы потребности силовых ведомств в беспилотной технике, госпрограмма вооружения и промышленные меры, которые необходимы для реализации планов федеральных структур», – подчеркнул Скоков, которого цитирует ТАСС.

В ОПК уточнили, что в программе по беспилотникам «определены сроки и объемы финансирования соответствующих НИОКР, объемы серийных закупок комплексов с БЛА и средств обеспечения их эксплуатации, затраты на сервисное обслуживание и ремонт беспилотной техники, сроки и объемы финансирования создания производственных мощностей и технологий серийного производства комплексов с БЛА, финансирования испытательной базы».

По словам Скокова, программа разработана экспертами федеральных органов исполнительной власти, научных организаций и оборонных предприятий, причем ведущую роль сыграл концерн «Вега», входящий в ОПК.

«Сейчас программа находится на согласовании в Министерстве промышленности и торговли России. После согласования в заинтересованных федеральных органах исполнительной власти и утверждения она будет использована при формировании и реализации государственных программ вооружения и развития оборонно-промышленного комплекса», – уточнил представитель корпорации.

«К 2025 году в результате реализации мероприятий госструктуры получат несколько сотен современных отечественных комплексов с беспилотных летательных аппаратов различного класса и назначения. Большая часть из них – это беспилотники ближнего действия и малой дальности, наиболее востребованные в тактическом звене вооруженных сил», – пояснил представитель ОПК, которого цитирует РИА «Новости».

Госпрограмма вооружения на 2016–2025 годы должна быть принята в декабре. Министр обороны Сергей Шойгу заявлял, что ее стоимость снизится с 55 до 30 трлн рублей за счет формирования типажа перспективного вооружения и техники со сходными характеристиками."

 ВЗГЛЯД / В России создана первая комплексная программа по развитию беспилотников

----------


## OKA

" Беспилотные антиподы — часть I  Австралия без «Рипера» как шхуна без шкипера    

Любовь Милованова

Австралия практически полностью обновила свой парк военной авиатехники. Однако аналитики прогнозируют закупки Канберрой ударных беспилотных аппаратов и БЛА для наблюдения за морской акваторией. Среди наиболее вероятных исполнителей этих задач фигурируют аппараты «Риппер» и «Тритон».

К настоящему времени завершено формирование требований ко всем типам военных летательных аппаратов. Прокатившаяся с конца 90-х волна тендеров улеглась. Все состоящие на вооружении Сил обороны Австралии (СОА) типы самолетов являются новыми или им найдена замена и ожидаются поставки. Незавершенным остается тендер по программе базовой летной подготовки, включая закупку УТС.

С прицелом на Ближний Восток

Однако в связи с намерением австралийского правительства увеличить к началу 2020-х объем оборонных расходов с 1,6 до двух процентов ВВП для вооруженных сил сохраняется возможность объявления новых тендеров. Одной из самых вероятных считается конкурсная поставка ударных БЛА для ВВС Австралии. Компания «Нортроп Грумман» (Northrop Grumman) лелеет надежду на продажу австралийским ВМС своего нового винтокрылого беспилотника MQ-8C «Файр скаут» (Fire Scout). Есть перспектива дополнительных заказов на те типы авиационных платформ, которые успешно зарекомендовали себя в составе австралийских ВВС, в том числе на военно-транспортный самолет C-17 производства «Боинг» (Boeing) и самолет-заправщик KC-30A (австралийский вариант многоцелевого транспортного самолета-заправщика А330 MRTT) компании «Эрбас» (Airbus). На базе европейской машины может быть частично сформирована модернизированная транспортная эскадрилья, обновление которой предусматривается планами развития вооруженных сил.

Возможность австралийского заказа на вооруженные БЛА обусловливает перспектива продолжения боевых действий на Ближнем Востоке. В преддверии потенциального тендера правительство направило представителей ВВС в США для прохождения подготовки по эксплуатации аппаратов MQ-9 «Риппер» (Reaper) производства компании «Дженерал атомикс» (General Atomics).

Австралия рассчитывает потратить до 300 миллионов долларов на приобретение восьми вооруженных «Рипперов» и двух наземных станций управления. Каждый из аппаратов обойдется в 20 миллионов долларов. Как сообщил изданию «Ньюс корп Острэлиа» (News Corp Australia) главком ВВС Австралии маршал Джефф Браун, приобретение БЛА «Риппер» находится в списке высоких приоритетов. По словам парламентского секретаря по вопросам обороны Даррена Честера, эти технологии доказали свои преимущества на Ближнем Востоке, где вооруженные беспилотники нанесли многочисленные удары по повстанческим организациям.

Как считает аналитик Австралийского института стратегической политики Эндрю Дэвис, Канберре имело бы смысл продолжать участие в боевых операциях на Ближнем Востоке с собственными ударными БЛА. Это даст возможность в одностороннем порядке определять и поражать цели. «На данный момент наиболее очевидным выбором является аппарат типа «Риппер» с управляемыми ракетами «Хеллфайр» (Hellfire). Это вооружение, которое подходит для проведения операций по борьбе с решительным, но относительно плохо экипированным противником типа военизированных группировок «Талибан» в Афганистане», – считает аналитик.

На сегодня около 600 представителей СОА находятся на Ближнем Востоке, помогая союзникам в борьбе с боевиками Исламского государства. Но на прошедшей в феврале авиационной выставке «Авалон-2015» (Avalon 2015) руководитель программ беспилотных авиационных систем (БАС) в ВВС Австралии полковник Гай Адамс подчеркнул, что в отношении закупки БЛА никакого решения еще не принято. Заказ на поставку беспилотников, оснащенных авиационными средствами поражения, находится в стадии изучения при пересмотре структуры вооруженных сил Австралии. Документы и план перспективных возможностей должны быть опубликованы в этом году. До завершения этого процесса страна не заказывает новую военную технику. Но вероятность контракта на поставки БЛА «Риппер» считается очень высокой.

Командующий ВВС Австралии маршал авиации Джефф Браун год назад заявил, что Канберра в обязательном порядке приобретет вооруженные беспилотные авиационные системы: «Платформа с хорошим сочетанием разведывательных и ударных возможностей является обоснованной для Австралии». Покупка винтовых беспилотных боевых аппаратов не согласуется с решением основной задачи СОА по контролю морских подходов к континенту. Но она обеспечивает требования по проведению операций, которые австралийские войска уже 15 лет ведут на Ближнем Востоке.

Возможности страны по поддержке союзников существенно повышаются с учетом БАС. Ранее приобретение C-I7 и КС-30А обеспечило СОА более широкими возможностями развертывания без посторонней помощи. Помимо этого австралийские ВВС теперь способны вносить свой вклад в обеспечение дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления благодаря полученным шести самолетам E-7 компании «Боинг».

Существует и косвенное преимущество приобретения БЛА, оснащенных АСП. ВВС Австралии с нетерпением ожидают того момента, когда будут оперировать большим разнообразием реактивных платформ, поэтому наличие в настоящее время опытной авиа-эскадрильи было бы полезно для перехода в перспективе на более высокий технологический уровень. Военнослужащие наберутся опыта, и когда на вооружение поступят перспективные образцы, в ВВС уже будет подготовленный персонал.

Офисные асы

Сейчас Австралии фактически гарантирован заказ на один из типов БЛА, и с большой долей вероятности он поступит в следующем году. Речь идет о беспилотном самолете наблюдения за морской акваторией MQ-4C «Тритон» (Triton) компании «Нортроп Грумман». О своем намерении австралийское правительство заявило в 2014 году и в этой связи БЛА «Глобал Хоук», на базе которого создан «Тритон», даже принял участие в выставке «Авалон-2015». Это была первая международная выставка, на которой показали высотный БЛА RQ-4 большой продолжительности полета типа HALE (High-Altitude, Long-Endurance). И хотя демонстрировался «Глобал Хоук» из парка ВВС США, а не «Тритон», официальные военные представители Австралии и «Нортроп Грумман» были очень рады, что он оказался под рукой.

По программе «Тритон» рассматривается возможность сотрудничества с ВМС США, сообщил на выставке «Авалон-2015» Гай Адамс: «На первом этапе будем приобретать штатную версию «Тритона», которая принимается на вооружение ВМС США, и мы намерены насколько это возможно соблюдать стандарты американских военно-морских сил».

Недавно «Тритон» совершил первый полет с многофункциональной бортовой РЛС MFAS (multi-function active sensor). Это поможет увеличить скорость обнаружения, классификации, сопровождения и идентификации приоритетных объектов. В режиме наблюдения за морским пространством MSS (Maritime Surface Surveillance) обширная территория контролируется непрерывно. Помимо радара MFAS аппарат MQ-4C оснащается оптико-электронным/ИК-датчиком, обеспечивающим формирование статических изображений и полномасштабную видеосъемку движущихся потенциальных угроз, комплексом радиотехнической разведки для определения радиолокационных сигналов противника, системой автоматической идентификации целей AIS (Automatic Identification System), обнаруживающей и сопровождающей суда, оснащенные ответчиками AIS.

В боеготовом состоянии БЛА MQ-4C «Тритон» обеспечит круглосуточный мониторинг практически в любой точке мира. Его способность функционирования на большой высоте повысит эффективность сбора разведданных и осведомленность о ситуации на море.

Австралийское правительство взяло на себя обязательство приобрести семь БЛА «Тритон», разработанных на базе аппарата «Глобал Хоук» (Global Hawk), хотя точное число еще не утверждено. В ВВС они будут дополнять морские патрульные самолеты (МПС) P-8A. На вооружение также может быть принято по крайней мере восемь, а то и 12 самолетов P-8 «Посейдон» (Poseidons) компании «Боинг», которые заменят 18 находящихся в строю МПС P-3C «Орион» (Orion) производства «Локхид Мартин» (Lockheed Martin), доведенных до местного стандарта AP-3C. Один или два «Ориона», по имеющимся данным, были модифицированы более глубоко – они конвертированы в самолеты радиотехнической разведки (РТР) по программе «Пис мейт» (Peace Mate) в 90-х годах.

В любом случае должен существовать план по расширению возможностей парка МПС после списания самолетов «Орион». ВВС Австралии начали снимать с вооружения AP-3C в 2013 году ввиду проблем с их техобслуживанием. Последний самолет планируется списать в 2019-м, сообщил капитан авиагруппы Роджер Маккачхен, который возглавляет кампанию по переводу национальных ВВС на МПС Р-8."

Беспилотные антиподы — часть I | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»


  

MQ-4C : Triton Media Gallery

USAF MQ-9 Reaper : Predator B RPA

Predator B can conduct multiple missions simultaneously due to its large internal and external payload capacity. - Image - Airforce Technology

----------


## OKA

"Дочернее предприятие концерна "Калашников" освоит выпуск средств связи нового поколения Армия и ОПК  20 мая, 17:00 UTC+3

На международной выставке "Комплексная безопасность-2015" на стенде ZALA AERO представлены новые разработки беспилотных систем и помехоустойчивые высокоскоростные радиоканалы

ИЖЕВСК, 20 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Евгения Самуськова/. Группа компаний ZALA AERO, входящая в концерн "Калашников" займется выпуском средств тактической связи нового поколения. Об этом сообщили в среду корр. ТАСС в пресс- службе концерна.

"Группа компаний ZALA, наряду с разработкой и производством беспилотных робототехнических комплексов, займется выпуском универсальных гражданских и военных специальных технических средств, объединяющих всех пользователей в единую сеть", - заявил генеральный директор ZALA AERO Александр Захаров.

В пресс-службе концерна "Калашников" уточнили, что группа ZALA AERO приобрела предприятие "A3-COM", специализирующееся на разработке и производстве средств тактической связи нового поколения.

На международной выставке "Комплексная безопасность-2015", которая проходит с 19 по 22 мая в Москве, на стенде ZALA AERO представлены новые разработки беспилотных систем и помехоустойчивые высокоскоростные радиоканалы A3-COM, предназначенные для приема и передачи видео, аудиоинформации, телеметрии.

ZALA AERO - российский разработчик беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Основными продуктами являются разведывательные беспилотные самолеты, вертолеты и аэростаты. С 2015 года ZALA AERO входит в концерн "Калашников"."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Дочернее предприятие концерна "Калашников" освоит выпуск средств связи нового поколения


Образцы  на сайте компании : БПЛА русские беспилотники, российский бпла, ДПЛА России купить | ZALA AERO

Надеюсь хоть что-то из номенклатуры изделий передавалось ополченцам, для полевых испытаний в Новороссии ... 
Для наблюдения за т.н. "перемирием".

----------


## OKA

"10.06.2015 (12:16)   С военнослужащими российской военной базы в Южной Осетии проводятся полевые занятия с применением БЛА

На полигоне Дзарцеми более 1,5 тыс. военнослужащих  российской военной базы, дислоцированной в Южной Осетии,  приступили к полевым занятиям с применением беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА).

Под руководством командиров подразделений военнослужащие совершенствуют навыки применения стрелкового оружия и боевой техники: современных танков Т-72БМ, боевых машин пехоты БМП-2, самоходных гаубиц «Акация» и «Гвоздика». 

В ходе полевого выхода при обучении  военнослужащих применяются  беспилотные летательные аппараты «Застава», «Гранат», «Орлан» и «Леер», с помощью которых ведется разведка и  корректирование огня артиллерии.

Применение БЛА, оснащенных фото-, видео- и инфракрасным  модулями, позволяет эффективно обнаруживать хорошо замаскированные объекты  условного противника и в темное время суток.

Завершением полевого выхода  станут боевые стрельбы из штатного вооружения боевых машин, танков и самоходных гаубиц в составе подразделений с использованием БЛА.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

С военнослужащими российской военной базы в Южной Осетии проводятся полевые занятия с применением БЛА : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Было бы неплохо увидеть на таких учениях части ополчения Новороссии , типа наблюдателей или участников, например))

----------


## OKA

"18.06.2015 (13:47)

Беспилотная авиация ЦВО впервые выполнила ночные полеты в горах Памира

Подразделения российской военной базы, дислоцированной в Таджикистане, впервые отработали применение беспилотной авиации на Памире в ночное время. Полеты летательных аппаратов «Форпост» и «Орлан-10» в воздушном пространстве над Горно-Бадахшанской автономной областью проводятся в целях обеспечения совместных мероприятий боевой подготовки подразделений вооруженных сил России и Таджикистана.

Совместный пункт управления развернут на базе кулябского мотострелкового полка для координации действий БЛА, разведывательных и горнострелковых подразделений двух армий при поиске и блокировании условных незаконных вооруженных формирований в труднодоступной местности.

201-я военная база – крупнейший заграничный военный объект Российской Федерации. Дислоцирована в гарнизонах Душанбе, Курган-Тюбе и Куляб. В соответствии с подписанным в октябре 2012 года соглашением, соединение будет выполнять задачи на территории Республики Таджикистан, как минимум, до 2042 года.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа"

Беспилотная авиация ЦВО впервые выполнила ночные полеты в горах Памира : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Новый беспилотник ВВС РФ может обнаруживать замаскированные объекты 22:40 19.06.2015

КУБИНКА (Московская обл.), 19 июн — РИА Новости. Новый отечественный беспилотник с уникальным двухдиапазонным радаром показали специалисты Военно-воздушных сил на форуме "Армия-2015", об этом журналистам сообщили в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

"Новый российский беспилотный летательный аппарат "Мерлин-21б", оборудованный малогабаритной радиолокационной станцией собственной разработки, продемонстрировали представители Военно-воздушной академии в рамках форума "Армия-2015", — сообщили в оборонном ведомстве.

Новый беспилотник может вести воздушную разведку независимо от метеоусловий и времени суток с передачей информации в режиме реального времени.

"Дециметровый диапазон установленного радара позволяет обнаруживать объекты под листвой, замаскированные от оптического наблюдения, а сантиметровый диапазон позволяет получать изображение высокого качества", — пояснил представитель Минобороны.

"Мерлин-21б" способен выполнять полеты на высоте до 3 километров и на удалении до 600 километров."

Новый беспилотник ВВС РФ может обнаруживать замаскированные объекты | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Российские ученые в 2015 году испытают беспилотник с продолжительностью полета до 45 часов   Армия и ОПК  23 июня, 12:58 UTC+3

Особенным аппарат делает отечественный водородно-воздушный топливный элемент нового поколения

МОСКВА, 23 июня. /ТАСС/. Российские специалисты намерены до конца года испытать беспилотный летательный аппарат "Инспектор-01", длительность полета которого достигнет 42-45 часов. Об этом сообщил 23 июня ТАСС заведующий лабораторией Института проблем химической физики РАН Юрий Добровольский.

По его словам, особенным аппарат делает отечественный водородно-воздушный топливный элемент нового поколения. До сих пор, подчеркнул собеседник агентства, эта технология не применялась в беспилотниках. Кроме того, российская разработка оснащена электродвигателем, что позволяет сделать аппарат бесшумным и не оставляющим тепловой след.

"Уже проводились испытания, опытный образец отлетал 30 часов. Этой осенью беспилотник должен пролетать выше 40 часов. Полет, я надеюсь, составит от 42 до 45 часов", - рассказал ученый.

Добровольский отметил, что такой беспилотник может использоваться в условиях Арктики. "Одна из модификаций именно под эти условия делается", - пояснил он.

Всего на данный момент создано три опытных образца, рассказал собеседник агентства. В перспективе предполагается применять такие аппараты для разведки и мониторинга, причем интерес к разработке уже проявили в Минобороны, заявил Добровольский. "Мы надеемся завершить эту программу в 2017 году, с этого времени он будет доступен для потенциальных заказчиков. В 2017 году будет налажена серия", - уточнил ученый.

Беспилотник "Инспектор-01" является совместной разработкой Института проблем химической физики РАН, Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации и Центрального института авиационного моторостроения."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Российские ученые в 2015 году испытают беспилотник с продолжительностью полета до 45 часов

----------


## Саныч 62

Да...  Без упоминаний про Арктику теперь никуда...

----------


## OKA

> Да...  Без упоминаний про Арктику теперь никуда...


Упоминать её лет двадцать тому как, было вообще как-то неудобно. Пусть хоть туристов на ледоколах катают (как и в космос на станцию))) , толькоб навыки работы и существования в тех краях не утерять. А то эпопеи "Гинденбурга" в ВОВ обернулись невесело. Познавательно : 

Полярная Почта • Главная страница

----------


## OKA

"Новый американский беспилотник побил рекорд по времени пребывания в воздухе Армия и ОПК  16 июля, 16:49 UTC+3

Столь длительная продолжительность полета нашего дрона даст военным то, что им нужно - возможность постоянного наблюдения за противником, говорят создатели

ПАРИЖ, 16 июля. /ТАСС/. Экспериментальный американский беспилотный летательный аппарат побил рекорд по беспрерывному пребыванию в воздухе среди аппаратов такого типа. Как сообщило агентство AFP, беспилотник находился в полете в течение 80 часов, 2 минут и 52 секунд.

Прототип БПЛА Orion относится к классу дронов, рассчитанных на среднюю высоту и длительную продолжительность полета. Он разработан на базе моделей Predator и Reaper, которые активно используются в американской армии.

Первый удачный экспериментальный запуск этого аппарата состоялся в декабре в штате Калифорния. Разработка модели сделана по заказу американских ВВС для осуществления разведки и видеонаблюдения. По словам Джона Лэнгфорда - президента компании Aurora Flight Sciences, которая создала новый БПЛА, его фирма надеется получить заказ на серийное производство этой модели для нужд армии. "Столь длительная продолжительность полета нашего дрона даст военным то, что им нужно - возможность постоянного наблюдения за противником", - сказал глава компании.

Предыдущий рекорд по длительности пребывания в воздухе принадлежал американскому дрону Global Hawk, созданному компанией Northrop Grumman. Аппарат находился в полете в течение 30 часов."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Новый американский беспилотник побил рекорд по времени пребывания в воздухе

----------


## OKA

"ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 27 июля /ТАСС/. Единая площадка для испытаний отечественных беспилотников появится на базе Нижнетагильского института испытания металлов (НТИИМ), первые тесты планируется начать до конца года. Об этом сообщил в понедельник ТАСС гендиректор института Николай Смирнов.

"Сейчас на летно-испытательной базе (института) проходит масштабная реконструкция, которая закончится в конце 2015 года. На аэродром уже приезжали представители Минпромторга РФ, они одобрили создание единственного в России центра для испытаний отечественных беспилотных летательных аппаратов. У нас есть хорошая взлетно- посадочная полоса и свое воздушное пространство", - добавил Смирнов.

По его словам, прежде беспилотники испытывались на базе предприятий-разработчиков.

"В ближайшее время должно прийти разрешение для начала испытаний. Планируем, что тестировать беспилотники разных производителей для Минобороны начнем уже до конца 2015 года", - уточнил собеседник агентства.

По итогам военно-технического форума "Армия-2015", который прошел в июне в Подмосковье, Минобороны РФ отобрало для испытаний около 100 беспилотников, разработанных российскими предприятиями."

ТАСС: Новости Урала - Единый центр для испытаний беспилотников появится на Урале

"Таги-и-и-л!!!")) Не только танки и суровые женщины !

----------


## OKA

"В районе ирано-пакистанской границы упал иранский БПЛА Shahed-129    Aug. 13th, 2015 at 7:11 PM

Судя по появившемся фото в соцсетях из Белуджистана, в районе ирано-пакистанской границы упал БПЛА Shahed-129 КСИР Ирана. Непосредственно по месту падения нет еще полной ясности, одни источники пишут, что он разбился около приграничного пакистанского города Манд, а другие что на собственно иранской территории.
Судя по имеющимся узлам подвески - это похоже ударная версия иранского беспилотника. На имеющихся фотографиях не видно повреждений от обстрела, так что скорее всего аппарат упал вследствие технической проблемы и т.п., хотя для утверждения тут нужно больше изображений.
В принципе, появления в том районе этих иранских БПЛА абсолютно закономерно и о том что новые БПЛА будут защищать границы ранее говорил командующий аэрокосмическими силами КСИР бригадный генерал Амир-Али Хаджизаде, а граница с Пакистаном одна из самых болевых точек для Ирана и там регулярно происходят боестолкновения иранской пограничной полиции и КСИР с боевиками и контрабандистами."

Юрий Лямин - В районе ирано-пакистанской границы упал иранский БПЛА Shahed-129

 

سقوط پهپاد جاسوسی در خاک ایران؟!/ از شایعه تا واقعیت | پایگاه خبری نسل جوان

----------


## OKA

"ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 21 августа. /ТАСС/. Первый российский беспилотник, разработанный московским конструкторским бюро РТИ "Аэрокосмические системы" и Уральским заводом гражданской авиации, представят на авиакосмическом салоне МАКС. Об этом сообщил журналистам гендиректор московского предприятия Дмитрий Подарящий.

"На МАКСе мы продемонстрируем процесс информационного обмена с нашим самолетом, разработанным совместно Уральским заводом гражданской авиации. В России аналогов нашему беспилотному аппарату нет", - сказал он.

Специалисты будут передавать картинку с самолета на наземный пульт управления в реальном времени, обрабатывать ее и показывать качественное изображение. Беспилотник оборудован оптико-волоконной станцией, скорость передачи информации - около 16 мегабит в секунду.

По словам Подарящего, подобные аппараты можно будет использовать для наблюдения, мониторинга и даже спасения людей. "По сути, он заменит в этих целях вертолеты Ми-8 и его аналоги, с той разницей, что наши самолеты гораздо эффективнее расходуют топливо за счет небольшого веса. В зависимости от модели он колеблется от 10 кг до 1,5 тонн. Кроме того, на нем используются дизельные двигатели, которые тоже экономят топливо", - сказал он.

Сейчас российский беспилотник проходит испытания перед салоном. В серийное производство он выйдет через 2 года."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Первый российский беспилотник представят на авиасалоне МАКС

"Не имеющий аналогов" , Карл! Мировое господство не за горами! Вундервафля))

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 24 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Концерн "Калашников" представит на международном авиакосмическом салоне (МАКС-2015) новый оперативно-тактический комплекс воздушной разведки ZALA421-16Е5 большой дальности полета и продолжительности применения, сообщает пресс-служба концерна.

"БЛА обладает большой автономностью и мобильностью: продолжительность полета составляет 6-7 часов в режиме реального времени, дальность применения составляет до 150 км, при этом площадь действия комплекса для контроля территории - более 21 000 кв. км. с одного места запуска", - говорится в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в понедельник.

Запуск нового ZALA421-16Е5 осуществляется мобильной пневматической пусковой установкой с электронным управлением с необорудованных площадок. Для безопасной посадки и обеспечения полной сохранности бортового оборудования разработана новая система посадки, говорится в сообщении.

----------


## OKA

"Компания РТИ привезла на МАКС-2015 беспилотник из ЮАР  чт, 27/08/2015 - 11:00 | Денис Федутинов

Российская компания РТИ активно включилась в работы по тематике беспилотных авиационных систем. На авиасалон МАКС-2015 компания привезла сразу несколько решений, относящихся к данной области работ. В частности, на статической экспозиции фирмы можно было впервые в России наблюдать беспилотный летательный аппарат (БЛА) Seeker 400.

Он создан компанией Denel Dynamics из ЮАР на основе предыдущей модели этой компании – Seeker-200. Аппарат с взлетной массой порядка 450 кг выполнен по двухбалочной схеме с высоко расположенным крылом. Четырехтактный двигатель приводит в движение толкающий винт.

По имеющимся данным, БЛА может выполнять полеты продолжительностью до 16 ч с целевой нагрузкой массой до 100 кг. Радиус действия БЛА в базовом варианте составляет 250 км, а при использовании спутникового канала связи — до 750 км. Максимальная высота полета достигает 6000 м.

Весной текущего года стало известно, что Denel уже реализует контракт на поставку этого БЛА неназванному заказчику. Есть основания полагать, что это может быть Россия.

С введением данного БЛА во выстраиваемую линейку беспилотных систем компания РТИ получает готовый носитель, который затем может быть адаптирован под требования конкретного заказчика. Наиболее вероятным покупателем здесь может стать Министерство обороны России. Соответственно данная система, очевидно, будет конкурировать с ранее закупаемыми российским военным ведомством системами "Форпост". Последние представляют собой израильские БЛА Searcher Mk II, собранные в России."

Компания РТИ привезла на МАКС-2015 беспилотник из ЮАР | Авиатранспортное обозрение

----------


## OKA

"КНР вооружится новым ударным беспилотником

Китайская авиастроительная корпорация China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation разработала новый беспилотный летательный аппарат CH-5.

Flightglobal Вчера в 11:15

Высотный беспилотник CH-5, также называемый китайцами Rainbow 5 («Радуга») обладает размахом крыла в 20 метров и при этом подозрительно похож на разведывательно-ударный беспилотник MQ-9 Reaper, выпускаемый американской компанией General Atomics Aeronautical Systems.

«Хищников» отправляют на покой

Аппараты имеют одинаковый размах крыла и конструкцию V-образного хвостового оперения. Как и американский MQ-9 Reaper, китайский Rainbow 5 оснащен посадочным шасси с тремя стойками.

CH-5 также сможет нести вооружение и также похож на своего предшественника CH-4, который умеет выполнять полеты продолжительностью до 30 часов. Аппарат массой 1,3 тонны обладает полезной нагрузкой до 115 килограммов и может быть вооружен ракетами класса «воздух-земля».'



http://www.popmech.ru/aviation/20242...bespilotnikom/




"Пентагон оборудует самолёты бортовыми беспилотниками

Агентство перспективных оборонных проектов (DARPA) Министерства обороны США продолжает работу над проектом дронов, которые можно запускать с военных самолётов.

Defence Talk  Cегодня в 19:00

Проект, получивший название Gremlins, предполагает создание аппаратов, которые смогут выполнять определённые задачи и возвращаться на борт самолёта. Беспилотники, оснащённые разнообразным оборудованием, должны уметь при этом совершать организованные групповые полёты.

Носителями «гремлинов» станут военные самолёты: бомбардировщики, транспортники или истребители. Подготовка дронов к вылету должна занимать не более 24 часов, при этом продолжительность срока их службы будет всего лишь около 20 запусков, из-за чего конструкция аппаратов должна быть простой и недорогой.

В рамках проекта Gremlins планируется разработать и испытать технологию запуска беспилотников с борта самолёта и возвращения их на «базу», кроме того, потребуется интегрировать их разведывательное оборудование с бортовыми системами самолётов."

http://www.popmech.ru/aviation/20330...espilotnikami/



Gremlins could enable cheaper, more effective, distributed air operations | Air Force & Aerospace News at DefenceTalk


Следующий этап в применении дронов- использование стай дронов. Скайнэт всё ближе))

----------


## Let_nab

*"Ведомости": российская армия закупила израильские БПЛА еще на $300 миллионов*

Министерство обороны России закупило в этом году еще 10 комплексов беспилотных летательных аппаратов "Форпост", представляющих собой собираемые в России по лицензии на Уральском заводе гражданской авиации израильские БПЛА Searcher MkII компании IAI, пишет российская газета "Ведомости".
Об этом "Ведомостям" сообщили два менеджера авиапромышленных предприятий и собеседник, близкий к российскому военному ведомству. Представитель "Оборонпрома" от комментариев воздержался, получить комментарии министерства обороны и IAI не удалось, говорится в публикации.

Согласно указанному источнику, сумма сделки, заключенной в этом году, составляет примерно 300 миллионов долларов.

По словам российского эксперта в области беспилотных систем Дениса Федутинова, в России нет беспилотного комплекса, аналогичного по своей размерности комплексу "Форпост". Говоря о ближайших конкурентах, он упомянул о двух разработках, которые сейчас ведутся в интересах российского министерства обороны: более легком БПЛА, чем "Форпост", создаваемом КБ "Луч" (входит в подконтрольный "Ростеху" концерн "Вега"), – с массой около 200 кг (против 430 кг у "Форпоста") – и более тяжелом беспилотнике массой около 1 т, который разрабатывается компанией "Кронштадт" (ранее именовалась "Транзас"). Однако обе эти системы пока находятся на ранних этапах испытаний и до начала их серийного производства пройдет еще несколько лет. Между тем "Форпост", очевидно, оказался весьма востребован российскими военными, которые в настоящее время активно эксплуатируют его, чем, вероятно, и вызваны дополнительные закупки........................


Полностью - NEWSru.co.il :: "Ведомости": российская армия закупила израильские БПЛА еще на $300 миллионов

----------


## Avia M

9 сентября. В интернете появился снимок российского беспилотного летательного аппарата, ранее не демонстрировавшегося широкой общественности. Фото размещено в качестве одной из иллюстраций к интервью директора рыбинского конструкторского бюро "Луч", входящего в состав концерна "Вега". Вероятно, речь идет о новом БПЛА тактического класса, создаваемом по проекту "Корсар" для российского министерства обороны...
В интернете появилось вероятное фото новейшего российского беспилотника - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

18 сентября.  Беспилотные летательные аппараты (БПЛА) массой от 3 до 350 кг применяются на стратегических командно-штабных учениях "Центр-2015".

 "На учениях "Центр" работают разные типы беспилотных летательных аппаратов различных подразделений Сухопутных войск. Работают комплексы средней дальности, ближнего действия и малой дальности массой от 3 до 350 килограммов, дальностью от 5 до 250 км"...
Беспилотники опробуются на стратегических манёврах под Оренбургом - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Силы специальных операций Корпуса морской пехоты США приняли на вооружение миниатюрные дроны PD-100 Black Hornet норвежской разработки. 16-сантиметровый вертолетик может летать 25 минут, передавая изображение с трех камер, пишет Marine Corps Times.

Курс подготовки морпехов к использованию беспилотников очень прост и занимает полчаса. В носимый на груди комплект весом 1,2 килограмма входят пульт управления и два аппаратика размером с ладонь, предназначенных для наблюдения и рекогносцировки. Одна из камер Black Hornet смотрит вперед, другая - вперед и вниз под углом 45 градусов, третья строго вниз. Камеры имеют ночной режим и могут снимать в инфракрасном диапазоне.

- Обнаружить беспилотник невозможно, - отметили военные

Заряжаются дроны от розетки, автомобильного прикуривателя или стандартного аккумулятора армейской рации, аппарат нечувствителен к дождю и ветру.

Примечательно, что с момента первого показа на выставке гаджетов до принятия устройства на вооружение прошел всего год."

Спецназу США выдали карманные беспилотники — Российская газета




Где-то проскакивали съёмки этого мегадивайса в операциях англичан.

----------


## indela

INDELA на авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС 2015.



Многофункциональный беспилотный авиационный комплекс вертолётного типа INDELA SKY/AT оборудованный станцией дозиметрической разведки местности представлен на авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС 2015.



Аппаратура установлена на беспилотном вертолётолете INDELA SKY/AT позволяет:
• обнаруживать точечные и площадные источники гамма-излучения;
• осуществлять контроль радиационной обстановки в зоне промышленных предприя-тий по переработке и хранению радиоактивных отходов;
• определять радиационную обстановку, сложившуюся в результате техногенных ава-рий на радиационно опасных объектах;
• обеспечивать оценку радиационной обстановки, сложившуюся после радиоактивных выпадений при ядерных инцидентах.
Измерительные функции
Аппаратура способна:
• осуществлять дистанционное измерение аппаратурных спектров на высоте полета;
• проводить идентификацию наиболее характерных радионуклидов;
• измерять мощность дозы (МД) гамма-излучения на высоте полета;
• определять значение мощности дозы гамма излучения на уровне 1 метра от загряз-ненной поверхности (маршрут, участки местности, кровля зданий и пр.);
• определять радиоактивное загрязнение площадных участков в Бк/м2 и Ки/км2.



Принцип действия
Аппаратура состоит из двух блоков детектирования гамма-излучения спектрометр-дозиметр высокой чувствительности и широкодиапазонный дозиметр, а также блока сопряже-ния БС, обеспечивающего связь измерительных каналов с бортовым вычислителем. Блоки устанавливаются на общем основании и закрываются обтекателем.
Результаты измерений мощности дозы, полученные на высоте полета, приводятся к уровню 1 метра от поверхности радиоактивно загрязненной местности или площадки с исполь-зованием данных о высоте полета, высотных коэффициентов пересчета, их зависимости от температуры и давления воздушной среды. Обработанная информация в бортовом вычисли-теле (данные в точке измерения на высоте полета и данные приведенные к 1 м) передаются на наземную станцию управления комплекса INDELA, а также сохраняются в бортовом запоминающем устройстве с привязкой к координатам местонахождения вертолета.
В наземной станции управления при необходимости дополнительно реализуются режимы ввода оператором поправок в результаты измерений в зависимости от таких специфических факторов, как глубина залегания радионуклидов в почве, вид растительного покрова, локальность участка загрязнения с целью повышения достоверности результатов аэрогамма-съемки.

А также концерн ПВО "Алмаз-Антей" представил разведывательный комплекс предназначен для обнаружения движущихся и неподвижных объектов, таких как автомобиль или строения. В его состав входят машина управления и обработки данных и два БЛА вертолетного типа INDELA SKY с установленной обзорной РЛС, которая может работать как в режиме синтезирования апертуры, так и в режиме селекции движущихся целей.







И многофункциональный беспилотный комплекс «INDELA-SKY» оптической разведки который предназначен:
для круглосуточного ведения наблюдений за отдельными территориями, промышленными объектами, автотранспортом, кораблями, группами людей, отдельными лицами и т.д.;
для передачи на наземную станцию управления (НСУ) телевизионного изображения местности в реальном масштабе времени в видимом и инфракрасном диапазонах на расстоянии до 100 км;
для патрулирования границ, разведки, аэрофотосъемки, контроля радиационного фона;
определения координат объектов с помощью средств наземного комплекса обработки;
для корректировки и обозначения целей для артиллерии, а также для сбора различной информации с поля боя;
для использования в условиях высокого риска потерь среди личного состава;
для доставки в труднодоступные районы или зону боевых действий (медикаментов, боеприпасов, питьевой воды и средств связи).



Комплекс «INDELA-SKY» выпускается в двух алюминиевых контейнерах - кунгах.
Контейнеры размером 4250x2200x2075 предназначены для установки на стандартные шасси повышенной проходимости.

В состав комплекса «INDELA-SKY» входит:




1.Беспилотный вертолет «INDELA-I.N.SKY» в составе:
Гиростабилизированная оптико-электронная система с телевизионной и инфракрасной камерой оборудована лазерным дальномером.
Курсовая камера.
Громкоговоритель, сирена, управляемый поисковый прожектор.
Подвесной автоматически сбрасываемый контейнер объемом 35 литров (общей массой перевозимого груза не более 20 кг).
Подвесной герметичный контейнер может использоваться для доставки питьевой воды, средств связи в труднодоступные районы, медикаментов и боеприпасов в зону боевых действий.



2.Контейнер - кунг наземная станция упровление «INDELA-GCS» состоит из двух отсеков:
Отсек управления установлены ( АРМ командира расчета, АРМ оператора БПЛА, АРМ оператора полезной нагрузки, сервер наземной станции управления с консолью оперативной связи, стойка системы бесперебойного питания ).
В систему жизнеобеспечения отсека управления входит кондиционер, устройство отопления, вентиляционная установка.
Отсек системы бесперебойного электропитания с аккумуляторами и бензогенератором.



3.Транспортный контейнер-кунг оснащен:
Специальными стапелями для транспортировки двух носителей, а также двумя кран балками для выгрузки БПЛА вертолетов и автономной заправочной станцией с топливными резервуарами общим объемам 200 литров (что позволяет вести бесперебойную работу НСУ и БПЛА вертолетов 24 часа).

----------


## KURYER

В Казани до конца года поднимут в небо тяжелый БЛА для контроля арктической зоны -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"Началась эксплутатация БЛА Reaper ER        bmpd         September 27th, 19:06

General Atomics Aeronautical Systems Inc. Lignes de défense

    Согласно сообщению американской компании General Atomics Aeronautical Systems,  началась эксплуатация разработанного ею модифицированного беспилотного летательного аппарата большой дальности Reaper Extended Range (Reaper ER), продолжительность полета которого увеличена с 27 до 33 часов. Вооруженные силы США выдали соответствующие новые требования к БЛА в 2013 года. Всего в данный вариант должно быть модернизировано 38 аппаратов Reaper.

    По информации компании General Atomics, комплект доработок включает в себя два подвесных подкрыльевых бака и новый четырехлопастный воздушный винт. Полезная нагрузка осталась прежней.

    Американская компания также планирует еще больше расширить возможности разведывательных БЛА путем их оснащения новым крылом размахом 24 метра (у нынешней модификации - 20 метров), что увеличит автономность до 42 часов"

 

Началась эксплутатация БЛА Reaper ER - bmpd

Для ознакомления : UAS VISION - a global news service for the unmanned aircraft systems community

----------


## KURYER

Объединённая приборостроительная корпорация создаёт новые системы наблюдения для отечественных БЛА -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Разработчик: в РФ впервые создан отечественный двигатель для БПЛА-> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Источник: разведывательный беспилотник со скоростью до 800 км/ч разрабатывается в России



> Малый разведывательный беспилотник, способный развивать скорость до 800 км/ч, разрабатывается в России. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
> "Сейчас мы ведем работы по созданию малого разведывательного беспилотника, который сможет развивать скорость до 800 км/ч", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> По его словам, в отличие от других аппаратов поля боя этот беспилотник будет неуязвим для стрелкового оружия и вооружения среднего калибра. "Все существующие беспилотники летают на малых скоростях, что позволяет сбивать их даже из стрелкового оружия, а данный аппарат будет неуязвим для такого обстрела, в первую очередь из-за своей скорости", - пояснил источник.
> Запускать беспилотник предполагается с катапульты, а приземляться он будет в точку, заранее определенную программой.
> Как подчеркнул собеседник агентства, разработка находится "в высокой стадии готовности".


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Источник: в России создадут ударный БПЛА развивающий скорость 800 км/ч



> Объединенное конструкторское бюро Симонова (бывшее КБ "Сокол") и холдинг "Сухой" ведут опытно-конструкторские работы (ОКР) по созданию ударных беспилотных летательных аппаратов средней и большой дальности "Зеница" и "Охотник-У", заявленная скорость которых составит 800 километров в час.
> В настоящее время Воздушно-космические силы России не располагают ударными беспилотниками. В войсках используются лишь легкие беспилотники малой дальности как разведчики и целеуказатели. В частности, БЛА "Орлан" применяются в Сирии.
> "В настоящее время ОКБ Симонова ведет ОКР по созданию ударного беспилотника средней дальности "Зеница" со скоростью 800 километров в час. Параллельно этому "Сухой" разрабатывает ударный БЛА большой дальности с аналогичной скоростью "Охотник-У", — сказал он.
> Собеседник агентства пояснил, что беспилотник "Зеница", запуск которого будет осуществляться с летательного аппарата, проектируется на основе разработанного еще в 1980-х годах ОКБ Туполева разведывательного БЛА Ту-143 "Рейс" массой более одной тонны. В свою очередь проект "Охотник-У" будет выполнен в форме летающего крыла ("летающая тарелка"), запускаемого с земли.
> Ранее бывший глава Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Михаил Погосян сообщал журналистам, что беспилотник, впоследствии получивший название "Охотник-У", должен быть создан до 2020 года и иметь взлетную массу 20 тонн.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 17 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Волков/. Власти США обяжут всех владельцев беспилотных летательных аппаратов регистрировать приобретенные ими устройства в министерстве транспорта. Об этом сообщила телекомпания NBC.

По ее данным, решение, о котором будет официально объявлено в понедельник, связано с обеспокоенностью американских властей участившимися случаями опасного сближения частных дронов и различных воздушных судов, в особенности пассажирских самолетов.

Как сообщается, правительство США отныне намерено тесно взаимодействовать с производителями коммерческих беспилотников с целью выработки набора правил, регулирующих процесс приобретения и регистрации дронов. Согласно планам властей, соответствующие нормативы в данной сфере, которые сейчас отсутствуют, должны появиться уже к концу текущего года.

В июне этого года небольшой беспилотник пролетел в нескольких десятках метров от пассажирского лайнера авиакомпании Southwest Airlines, когда он готовился к посадке в аэропорту Далласа (штат Техас). Самолет приземлился успешно, однако, по словам пилотов, столкновение с дроном могло привести к критической ситуации.

Похожий случай произошел месяцем позднее в нью-йоркском международном аэропорту имени Джона Кеннеди. Тогда расстояние между дистанционно управляемым аппаратом и лайнером, на борту которого находились около 160 человек, составило всего 20 с лишним метров.

В прошлом месяце в администрации Калифорнии обвинили владельцев частных дронов в том, что многочисленные полеты этих устройств периодически мешали пожарным вертолетам тушить пожары, бушевавшие на севере штата в течение нескольких недель. По мнению властей, хозяев беспилотных аппаратов в таких случаях необходимо привлекать к ответственности, что невозможно без существования системы их идентификации."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - В США хотят ввести обязательную регистрацию беспилотных летательных аппаратов

Вот удивительно- с 11 сентября столько лет прошло, а алькаеды всеразличные так и недодумались коптеры и дроны в движки правительственных лайнеров пачками запихивать)) 

Может и зданию пентагона от собственной КР досталось, а не от мифического захваченного мастерами пилотажа лайнера)) И ведь не сбили на подлёте его, несмотря на системы ПВО правительственных объектов))





https://vimeo.com/108448978

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3eDSGVsLQU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqHrTtvFFIs

----------


## OKA

"Некоторые подробности о китайских БЛА CH-4B в Ираке        bmpd         October 18th, 1:16

    Французский бюллетень «TTU» в материале «Pekin exporte ses drones tactiques» сообщает о том, что Китай, судя по всему, одержал довольно значимый успех в деле продвижения малобюджетных разведывательно-ударных БЛА CH-4В производства государственной ракетно-космической корпорации China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) на международный рынок. Ранее наш блог уже сообщал об официальной презентации этих аппаратов, приобретенных Ираком.

    После Нигерии [по-видимому, ошибка - Нигерия, по известным данным, приобрела более легкие БЛА СН-3 того же производителя - bmpd], 23 января 2015 года три БЛА серии CH-4 получил Ирак. Речь шла о модификации CH-4B, полезная нагрузка которой составляет 345 кг по сравнению со 114 кг в варианте А. Эта модификация может применять ПТУР HJ-10, ракеты с лазерным наведением Lan Jian 7, а также управляемые бомбы типов LT или TG100 [на самом деле, судя по данным разработчика и фотграфиям, на БЛА серии СН используются специальные управляемые боеприпасы собственной разработки CASC - bmpd]. По информации министерства обороны Ирака, БЛА CH-4B имеет дальность полета 240 км, потолок 7500 м, его автономность достигает 30 часов.

    БЛА CH-4B вошли в состав ВВС Ирака и применяются против «Исламского государства» с авиабазы Аль-Кут. Этому типу БЛА требуются довольно простые наземные станции управления, и, также как и в случае с Нигерией, на данный момент они управляются китайцами."

Некоторые подробности о китайских БЛА CH-4B в Ираке - bmpd




Iraqi Army's CH-4 UAV

Iraq unveils CH-4 UAVs - IHS Jane's 360


"БПЛА Орлан-10 потерян около Алеппо

Разведывательный беспилотный летательный аппарат Орлан-10 потерян в районе наступательной операции правительственных сил Сирии к юго-западу от Алеппо. По-моему первый потерянный беспилотник данного типа в Сирии. Судя по состоянию Орлана, похоже что было потеряно управление или какая-то поломка произошла и он после жесткого приземления был найден боевиками.





Ну и чтобы не засорять журнал схожими записями, несколько дней назад в провинции Хама был потерян иранский БПЛА - Mohajer-4 новой версии. Вот он уже сильнее разломан, возможно его и подбили. В любом случае подобные тактические БПЛА, как Орлан-10 и Mohajer-4 - это во многом расходный материал во время конфликтов такого масштаба, их потери неизбежны."

   

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/386713.html

----------


## KURYER

Издание The Potomac опубликовало таблицу БЛА которые, как это издание предполагает, были замечены в ходе боевых действий в восточных областях Украины:

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Panda-9

> Издание The Potomac опубликовало таблицу БЛА которые, как это издание предполагает, были замечены в ходе боевых действий в восточных областях Украины:
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


К сожалению, отсутствует упавший под Харьковом аппарат (идентичный якобы сбитому в Турции). Это было бы самым интересным.

----------


## OKA

Может и боян, но говорят по аглицки)) Сирийский кризис :

----------


## Pilot

> Может и боян, но говорят по аглицки)) Сирийский кризис :


это съемки группы ВГТРК, они же Россия1, Вести . Группа Поддубного

----------


## KURYER

Кому то, что-то оторвут или отрежут:
*Специалист, рассказавший о стратегическом сверхзвуковом БЛА, уже не работает в "Ростехе"*



> "С 1 октября 2015 года Владимир Кутахов не работает в госкорпорации "Ростех", поэтому выступать с официальными заявлениями от лица госкорпорации не может", - сказали в пресс-службе компании.
> Специалист, который сегодня рассказал журналистам о планах создать для Минобороны после 2020 года сверхзвуковой стратегический беспилотный летательный аппарат (БЛА), уже не работает в госкорпорации "Ростех".
> "С 1 октября 2015 года Владимир Кутахов не работает в госкорпорации "Ростех", поэтому выступать с официальными заявлениями от лица госкорпорации не может", - сказали ТАСС в пресс-службе компании.
> Между тем, в сопроводительных материалах к организованному Советом Федерации "круглому столу" "О состоянии нормативно-правового обеспечения создания и развития роботизированных комплексов военного назначения" Кутахов назван главным инженером проекта "Комплексы с БЛА", председателем координационной рабочей группы по БЛА "Ростеха". Проводивший заседание сенатор Виктор Озеров, представляя Кутахова, озвучил такую же должность, но Кутахов его не поправил. ТАСС располагает соответствующим аудиоподтверждением.
> В Совете Федерации ТАСС пояснили, что Кутахов в настоящее время является членом межведомственной рабочей группы по робототехнике, деятельность которой курирует коллегия Военно-промышленной комиссии. Озеров, рассказали в верхней палате парламента, представил Кутахова как специалиста "Ростеха", потому что "так было до последнего времени".
> При этом сам Кутахов в беседе с корр. ТАСС отказался назвать свою нынешнюю должность.
> Выступая на "круглом столе" в присутствии журналистов, Кутахов сегодня сообщил, что в России после 2020 года появится сверхзвуковой стратегический беспилотник с дальностью полета порядка 8 тысяч километров. "В 16 году у нас по плану министерства обороны... мы должны сдать на вооружение уже три беспилотных комплекса различного назначения и один стратегический, я думаю, что мы после 2020 года представим. Полностью сверхзвуковой и с дальностью порядка 8 тысяч километров", - сказал он.
> Позднее Кутахов опроверг эту информацию в СМИ, сказав, что не делал соответствующих заявлений, однако ТАСС располагает аудиозаписью его выступления на "круглом столе".

----------


## OKA

> это съемки группы ВГТРК, они же Россия1, Вести . Группа Поддубного


В ролике об этом по центру и в финальных титрах написано))





> Кому то, что-то оторвут или отрежут:
> *Специалист, рассказавший о стратегическом сверхзвуковом БЛА, уже не работает в "Ростехе"*


Кто знает, кто знает)) Может не все сенаторы вошли в "группу дружбы с Латвией")) Сенатор: создание "группы дружбы" с Латвией - это хорошее начинание | РИА Новости


"Новые российские и китайские беспилотники способны свести на нет все преимущества американских самолётов-невидимок, полагает издание National Interest. Если разработки России и Китая подтвердят свою эффективность, то огромные инвестиции Пентагона в создание истребителей пятого поколения можно считать выброшенными на ветер.

Как отмечает американское издание National Interest, Китай и Россия создают беспилотные летательные аппараты, которые призваны свести на нет преимущества американских самолётов-невидимок. Материал издания приводит ИноТВ.

Недавно появились первые фотографии нового китайского беспилотника «Божественный орёл», который способен обнаруживать и уничтожать вражеские самолёты-невидимки вдали от материкового Китая, пишет издание.

National Interest полагает, что Россия разрабатывает похожую систему. Первый заместитель генерального директора концерна КРЭТ Владимир Михеев рассказал, что новый российский беспилотник похож на китайского «Божественного орла» тем, что оснащён низкочастотным радаром, который может обнаруживать такие американские самолёты-невидимки, как F-35, F-22 и В-2.

Российский беспилотный летательный аппарат совершит своего рода прорыв благодаря своей интегрированной системе радиоэлектронной борьбы, считает издание. По словам Михеева, данная система не только создаёт защитную электромагнитную сферу для противодействия ракетам «воздух — воздух», но и убирает беспилотник с экранов радаров. В этом случае новый российский беспилотный летательный аппарат будет способен обнаруживать американские «невидимки», оставаясь при этом для них незаметным. «Это может стать убийственной комбинацией», - констатирует National Interest.

Некоторые американские военные уже готовятся к тому дню, когда самолёты-невидимки по большей части устареют, подчёркивает издание. Начальник военно-морских операций адмирал Джонатан Гринерт заметил, что технологию «стелс», возможно, переоценили.

Если же российские и китайские беспилотники подтвердят свою эффективность, то огромные инвестиции американского правительства в разработку истребителей пятого поколения можно считать выброшенными на ветер, заключает National Interest."

Оригинал новости RT на русском:

https://russian.rt.com/article/112003

На тему :

----------


## OKA

"Американские военные создают дрон, способный исчезать при первых лучах солнца подобно вампиру

Источник перевод для gearmix (Сергей Лукавский)

Пентагон рассматривает возможность таких ситуаций, когда беспилотник, к примеру, отправленный с жизненно важными медикаментами для беженцев, спасающихся от войны, перехватывается противоборствующей стороной. А потом  джихадисты размещают на YouTube видео с тем, как они расправляются с секретной военной техникой. Для решения такой проблемы и многих других связанных с этим логистических вопросов американское агентство перспективных оборонных исследований DARPA приступилj к новому проекту по разработке летательных аппаратов, способных «полностью исчезать в течение четырёх часов с момента доставки полезной нагрузки или в течение 30 минут  после восхода солнца, в зависимости от того, что произойдёт раньше», сообщили в агентстве.

Программа называется Inbound Controlled Air-Releasable Unrecoverable System или ICARUS — по имени юноши из греческой мифологии Икару, который так близко подлетел к солнцу, что его  восковые крылья расплавились, и он упал в море. Но задачи проекта ICARUS гораздо проще: Пентагон хочет использовать одноразовые беспилотники — для работы на маршруте только в один конец.

DARPA ищет решение проблемы «путём возможности ликвидации воздушных транспортных средств, используемых для доставки грузов личному составу на местах, без его  последующего восстановления для повторного использования. Такое восстановление этих систем является обременительным и трудоёмким и значительно снижает полезную нагрузку», заявляют специалисты агентства. Программа продлится 26 месяцев и потребует финансирования в размере около 8 миллионов долларов.

При постановке цели агентство учитывало успешные разработки по программе исчезающих программируемых ресурсов ( Vanishing Programmable Resources или VAPR), а также ряд прорывных достижений в полимерной сублимации — в химии это означает переход вещества из твёрдой формы в газообразное состояние. Другими словами, они хотят, чтобы дрон мог раствориться в виде облака дыма, как погибающий от лучей света вампир из сериала «Настоящая кровь».

Дрон, который нужен военным, должен иметь возможность покрывать расстояние 150 километров, сбрасывать полезную нагрузку весом до полтора килограмма в радиусе 10 метрах от заданной точки и иметь размеры не более 3 метров.

Однако в DARPA признают, что создание такого аппарата представляет значительную техническую проблему при наличии существующих сублимирующихся полимеров. "

Gearmix » » Американские военные создают дрон, способный исчезать при первых лучах солнца подобно вампиру

----------


## Avia M

27 октября. Кластерный инжиниринговый центр Самарской области (КИЦ СО) организует серийное производство беспилотных летательных аппаратов...
http://www.aex.ru/news/2015/10/27/143472/

----------


## OKA

"27.10.2015 (15:52)Спецназ ЗВО получит новейшие беспилотные летательные аппараты «Гранат-1»

В соединение специального назначения Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированное в Тамбовской области, до конца текущего года поступят на вооружение новые разведывательные беспилотные летательные аппараты (БЛА) «Гранат-1», которые заменят БЛА «Груша».

БЛА «Гранат-1» предназначен для ведения разведки в режиме реального времени. Он представляет собой мобильный переносной комплекс дистанционного наблюдения и ретрансляции, который способен вести воздушную разведку с помощью фото-, видео- и тепловизионной аппаратуры на дальности до 15 км, что в 3 раза превышает возможности предыдущей модели.

Значительно повышены характеристики скрытности нового БЛА,  благодаря специальным композитным материалам, из которых выполнен его корпус, а также малым габаритам – размах крыла составляет всего около 2 м, а вес – менее 5 кг.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Спецназ ЗВО получит новейшие беспилотные летательные аппараты «Гранат-1» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Международный конкурс по управлению беспилотными летательными аппаратами проходит в г. Аньцзи  2015-10-29 18:31МСК

Международные соревнования по управлению беспилотными летательными аппаратами стартовали сегодня в городе Аньцзи на юго-востоке Китая.Конкурс проходит уже в третий раз. В этом году в нем участвуют более 100 команд из КНР, Германии, Республики Корея, России, Сингапура и США. Открыли соревнования показательные выступления. Захватывающий номер зрителям подарил главный тренер китайской сборной по авиамодельному спорту Дуань Чжиюн со своим радиоуправляемым планером. Сянганские участники продемонстрировали взлет и посадку двух моделей "ЯК-130".

Российский дуэт порадовал публику моделированием воздушного боя. Своими летательными аппаратами они управляли с помощью консолей и стальных нитей. Одновременно с показательными выступлениями в Аньцзи начались соревнования юных авиамоделистов. По словам организаторов, их проведением они пытаются привлечь интерес молодежи к авиастроительству.

   

Чэнь Цзе, Сотрудник Оргкомитета конкурса юных авиамоделистов:

"Дети учатся создавать что-то своими руками, к тому же это помогает развивать пространственное мышление, логику и воображение. Авиамоделирование - путь в большую авиацию, поэтому такие мероприятия крайне важны для будущего развития авиастроения в Китае"."

Международный конкурс по управлению беспилотными летательными аппаратами проходит в г. Аньцзи_CNTV Россия_CNTV Pусский

----------


## OKA

"Создана летающая платформа для запуска и приема беспилотников



Платформа FLARES поднимает в воздух для запуска БПЛА ScanEagle.Фотография: Insitu / Vimeo

Компания Insitu, специализирующаяся на разработке БПЛА и сопутствующих систем, создала систему FLARES, которая позволяет запускать и «ловить» беспилотники при помощи летающей платформы. Видео работы системы опубликовано на Vimeo.

Система FLARES (Flying Launch and Recovery System) представляет собой массивный мультикоптер, использующийся в качестве летающей платформы. Никаких технических характеристик платформы на сайте производителя не указанно, однако в опубликованной видеозаписи мультикоптер поднимает в воздух беспилотник самолетного типа ScanEagle, который при размахе крыльев 1,71 метра весит от 14 до 18 килограммов без топлива и груза.







На видеозаписи видно, что октокоптер FLARES сначала поднимает ScanEagle в воздух для запуска, а затем при помощи фала ловит его. Таким образом, в перспективе один мультикоптер сможет заменить две отдельных установки: катапульту для запуска беспилотников самолетного типа и приемную мачту.

Ранее американские военные разработали расходуемые беспилотники. Концепция расходуемых БПЛА что при массовом производстве их стоимость будет снижена сравнительно низкой, что в свою очередь, позволяет после использования дрона просто о нем забыть и не тратить средства на разработку и производство систем возврата и приземления. Весной 2015 года Научно-исследовательская лаборатории ВМС США опубликовала видеозапись испытаний расходуемого БПЛА CICADA.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKXWQwtJFAQ

https://nplus1.ru/news/2015/05/22/cicadas-in-action

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2015/11/02/flares

----------


## OKA

"Беспилотники "Орлан" и "Элерон" поставлены на вооружение военных разведчиков Армия и ОПК 5 ноября, 6:06 UTC+3

В Сухопутных войсках продолжается активная работа по обеспечению разведывательных подразделений новейшими техническими средствами разведки

МОСКВА, 5 ноября. /ТАСС/. Беспилотники "Орлан" и "Элерон" поставлены на вооружение военных разведчиков в российской армии. Об этом журналистам сообщил представитель Управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ по Сухопутным войскам Кирилл Киселев.

"В Сухопутных войсках продолжается активная работа по обеспечению разведывательных подразделений новейшими техническими средствами разведки, специальным стрелковым вооружением, экипировкой нового поколения", - сказал Киселев.

По его словам, подразделения разведки Сухопутных войск России начали получать специально адаптированную для разведчиков современную боевую экипировку "Ратник", ведется оснащение разведки Сухопутных войск современными техническими средствами "Фара-ВР", "Соболятник-О", "Секстан", "Стрелец", бронеавтомобилями "Тигр".

"В общевойсковых соединениях уже сформированы подразделения комплексов беспилотных летательных аппаратов, в которых на вооружении стоят комплексы различной дальности действия, такие как "Орлан" и "Элерон", - отметил представитель войск. Он сообщил, что подготовка офицеров для разведывательных подразделений Сухопутных войск ведется в Новосибирском высшем военном командном училище.

"В 2015 году увеличился набор слушателей и курсантов по специальностям военной разведки в вузы Сухопутных войск, а конкурс составил шесть человек на место", - сказал Киселев. Он напомнил, что команда разведчиков Новосибирского высшего военного командного училища стала победителем Международного конкурса "Отличники войсковой разведки-2015" на Армейских международных играх.

В российских Сухопутных войсках отмечается День военного разведчика. 5 ноября 1918 года в составе Полевого штаба Красной Армии в Петрограде приказом председателя Реввоенсовета Республики Льва Троцкого было образовано Регистрационное управление для координации усилий всех разведывательных органов армии."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Беспилотники "Орлан" и "Элерон" поставлены на вооружение военных разведчиков

С праздником причастных!

----------


## OKA

Познавательный обзор БЛА с Dubai Airshow 2015 :



Dubai Airshow 2015 – беспилотные летательные аппараты - bmpd

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет ли у кого чертежей Ту-123? Был бы премного благодарен за оные. Особенно интересует сопловая часть, ее конструкция.

----------


## Fencer

В арктической зоне ответственности ВВО сформирована эскадрилья беспилотных летательных аппаратов : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

Около 2 тыс. часов налетали в текущем году БЛА российской военной базы в Южной Осетии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## KURYER

Коллегия МО РФ: 


> Россия располагает 1720 БЛА

----------


## Fencer

Военнослужащие российской военной базы в Армении осваивают новейшие комплексы с БЛА «Орлан-10» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## stream

Уже в обозримой перспективе номенклатуру вооружения российской армии могут пополнить беспилотные летательные аппараты совершенно нового типа. Речь идет о БПЛА, способных не только осуществлять воздушную разведку (основное предназначение беспилотников, стоящих в строю сегодня), но и наносить удары по позициям противника.

http://ex-news.net/14565-skorostnye-...ll.html?shcs=2

----------


## OKA

> Уже в обозримой перспективе номенклатуру вооружения российской армии могут пополнить беспилотные летательные аппараты совершенно нового типа. Речь идет о БПЛА, способных не только осуществлять воздушную разведку (основное предназначение беспилотников, стоящих в строю сегодня), но и наносить удары по позициям противника.
> 
> http://ex-news.net/14565-skorostnye-...ll.html?shcs=2



"МОСКВА, 10 фев — РИА Новости. Разработанный "Объединенной приборостроительной корпорацией" (ОПК, входит в "Ростех") ударный летающий робот-мультикоптер с гранатометным модулем способен обнаруживать и уничтожать бронетехнику противника, в том числе танки, сообщила в среду пресс-служба ОПК.

На выставке, которая проходит на территории расположенного в Кубинке Военно-патриотического парка культуры и отдыха ВС РФ "Патриот" в рамках военно-научной конференции "Роботизация Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации", ОПК представила проект многофункционального воздушного робототехнического комплекса, в который входят робот-вертолет, коптер-наблюдатель, коптер-разведчик и ударный мультикоптер с гранатометным модулем.

"Коптер-наблюдатель корректирует огонь артиллерии и определяет координаты местонахождения по сигналам спутниковых навигационных систем ГЛОНАСС/GPS. Ударный мультикоптер способен обнаружить и уничтожить объекты противника, в том числе танки и бронетехнику, с помощью штатных реактивных средств поражения", — сообщает ОПК.

Робот-вертолет "предназначен для видеонаблюдения, доставки полезной нагрузки в заданную точку, ведения метеонаблюдений". Дальность его полета — несколько сотен километров. Коптер-разведчик "поднимается на высоту несколько тысяч метров и служит для обнаружения и распознавания целей в режиме реального времени".

"Машины способны решать широкий круг задач и могут действовать как самостоятельно, так и в составе единой группы. Ряд изделий, входящих в комплекс, впервые представлен на выставке "Роботизация ВС РФ", — отмечает пресс-служба.

Как отметил заместитель генерального директора ОПК Сергей Скоков, данная техника, разработанная концерном "Системпром", "призвана эффективно заменять человека там, где это возможно".

"Она способна осуществлять разведку и мониторинг, патрулирование закрытых и открытых объектов, транспортировку грузов, составление картографических материалов, а также выполнение боевых задач. Уже сейчас роль человека в управлении роботами сведена к минимуму: отряд беспилотников способен работать в автономном режиме, когда каждая машина самостоятельно выполняет свою функцию и четко следует заданному маршруту", — сказал Скоков.

По его словам, "такая робототехника сможет без участия оператора ориентироваться в пространстве, самостоятельно выбирать маршрут движения, вести разведку, взаимодействовать с беспилотниками и другими роботизированными комплексами"."

РИА Новости Российский ударный мультикоптер сможет уничтожать танки противника | РИА Новости

Конгрессно-выставочный центр "ПАТРИОТ" — На проводимой Минобороны России конференции по робототехнике в парке «Патриот» впервые покажут комплексы военного назначения

----------


## OKA

Вспомним, бывало)) 

России нужны беспилотные разведовательные самолеты


"Russian combat drone footage: Military anti-tank multicopter in action "




Скайнэт всё ближее))

----------


## Avia M

Входящая в Госкорпорацию Ростех «Объединенная приборостроительная корпорация» (ОПК) в 2017 году начнет серийное производство радиоэлектронных систем нового поколения для беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА). Аппаратура создана в духе концепции «сетецентрических войн» и является базой для различных разведывательных БПЛА, которые могут быть интегрированы в современные автоматизированные системы управления боем...
ОПК начнет серийное производство радиоэлектроники для БПЛА нового поколения в 2017 году - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

И боевые.

В России активно ведутся работы по созданию боевой беспилотной авиации...
https://rns.online/military/Glavkom-...da-2016-03-02/

----------


## OKA

"Премьер-министр Великобритании Дэвид Кэмерон и президент Франции Франсуа Олланд договорились о совместном строительстве боевого беспилотника двумя странами. Об этом сообщает Reuters, по данным которого стоимость проекта составила 2 миллиарда евро.

«Это будет самый передовой беспилотный летательный аппарат», — заявил Кэмерон на пресс-конференции. Новый аппарат построят с использованием результатов, полученных в ходе реализации программы Future Combat Air System. Проект позволит создать значительное количество рабочих мест в обеих странах.

Руководители государств также сообщили, что дрон будет готов к испытаниям в 2020 году и достигнет готовности в следующем десятилетии. Предполагается, что серийный аппарат будет использовать наработки, полученные при строительстве БПЛА nEUROn и Taranis.

Ожидается, что новый БПЛА сможет выполнять различные боевые задачи и совершать межконтинентальные перелеты. Управлять беспилотником можно будет посредством системы спутниковой связи из любой точки мира."

Франция и Великобритания договорились вместе строить боевые беспилотники: Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru


Ну а у нас пока так : 




))

"Британская компания Ocuair, специализирующаяся на предоставлении коммерческих услуг по управлению беспилотниками, совершила перелет квадрокоптера через Ла-Манш. Это первый перелет квадрокоптера через пролив, говорится на сайте компании.

Перелет квадрокоптера под названием Enduro-1 c северо-западного побережья Франции до окрестностей британского города Дувр состоялся 16 февраля 2016 года и занял 72 минуты. За это время дрон преодолел дистанцию в 35 километров. В соответствии с правилами коммерческой эксплуатации беспилотников, принятыми в Великобритании, оператор должен находиться не более чем в 500 метрах от управляемого дрона, поэтому за мультикоптером на протяжении всего пути следовала лодка сопровождения.

Большая часть полета прошла в автоматическом режиме при помощи GPS-навигации, однако на 23 километре пути беспилотник начал крениться влево, поэтому оператор перешел на ручное управление сам управлял квадрокоптером до оставшиеся 20 минут. Из-за сбоя GPS-навигации полет продлился дольше изначально запланированных 69 минут и 34 километров.

По словам представителей компании, успешный перелет через Ла-Манш демонстрирует потенциал коммерческих беспилотников и доказывает, что дроны способны передвигаться на значительные расстояния. Кроме того, по словам специалистов Ocuair, они установили рекорд дальности полета для квадрокоптера и стали первыми, кто успешно перелетел на квадрокоптере через Ла-Манш.

Серийные квадрокоптеры, как правило, не отличаются внушительным временем полета. Самый выносливый серийный квадрокоптер, представленный в ноябре 2015 года, способен находится в воздухе до 45 минут, а для подавляющего большинства других серийных мультикоптеров эта цифра в два-три раза меньше. Как правило, наиболее выносливые беспилотники собираются вручную, при этом время полета в режиме висения отдельных экземпляров может превышать полтора часа.

Николай Воронцов"

 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/02/25/long-flight


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxllRIc5Wos

----------


## OKA

"Авиация будущего может пополниться новым типом аппаратов, не относящихся к самолётам, вертолётам и даже конвертопланам. Агентство перспективных оборонных проектов (DARPA) Министерства обороны США заключило с компанией Aurora Flight Sciences контракт на разработку нового летательного аппарата под названием X-Plane, который является гибридом всех трёх вышеперечисленных типов.


defense-update.com

Новая машина сможет вертикально взлетать и приземляться, а также будет развивать скорость до 400 узлов (740 км/ч). Одной из особенностей нового летательного аппарата станет то, что он будет сравнительно малошумным благодаря использованию электрических двигателей.

Первый прототип X-Plane планируется оснастить 24 электродвигателями, размещёнными в четырёх поворотных крыльях. Для получения электроэнергии X-Plane будет использовать двигатель Rolls-Royce AE 1107C и три генератора, способные суммарно вырабатывать до 3 МВт. Новый летательный аппарат будет весить около 5 т и сможет перевозить до 2 т полезной нагрузки.

Согласно контракту, заключённому между DARPA и Aurora Flight Sciences, разработка X-Plane будет проходить в три этапа. Первым шагом станет создание действующего прототипа. На эти работы, которые должны завершиться к 2018 году, Минобороны США выделило $89,4 млн. Вторым этапом будет серийное производство дронов, предварительно получивших название LightningStrike. Третьим шагом в развитии X-Plane будет создание пилотируемых летательных аппаратов для ВС США."




X-Plane – летающий гибрид на электротяге | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru


"Британская компания OpenWorks Engineering предлагает стрелять из «базуки» по беспилотникам-нарушителям. Разработчики компании создали пневмопушку, внешне напоминающую наплечный гранатомёт и способную сбивать дроны на высоте до 100 м.

Новое оружие называется SkyWall и будет выпускаться в трёх вариантах:

    SkyWall 100 – модель для стрельбы с плеча;
    SkyWall 200 – станковый вариант SkyWall 100;
    Стационарная автоматическая установка SkyWall 300.



Средство для поражения дронов SkyWall 100
gizmodo.com

Все три модели смогут работать с четырьмя видами снарядов: учебными; снарядами с сеткой; снарядами с сеткой и парашютом; боеприпасами, поражающими дроны электромагнитным импульсом. Для выстрела «боеголовки» используется сжатый воздух из перезаряжаемого баллона.
Пример использования SkyWall 100

SkyWall 100 весит около 10 кг и оснащается «умным» прицелом Laser-Equipped Smartscope, который автоматически вычисляет траекторию полёта снаряда и программирует его на раскрытие на определённой высоте: оператору достаточно навести «пневмобазуку» на цель и нажать на спуск. Кроме того, прицел оснащён системой ночного видения, что позволяет отслеживать цели при любом уровне освещённости и поражать их с высокой точностью. По словам разработчиков, SkyWall поможет полиции, пограничникам и охране режимных объектов в борьбе с дронами-нарушителями."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uu4yoi0TqY

http://warspot.ru/5518-pnevmobazuka-...et-lovit-drony

----------


## OKA

"Итальянцы начнут выпускать переделанные в беспилотники самолеты P.1HH  Piaggio Aerospace

Итальянская компания Piaggio Aerospace в ближайшее время развернет серийное производство беспилотных летательных аппаратов P.1HH Hammerhead, созданных на базе частных пассажирских самолетов P180 Avanti II. Как сообщает Flightglobal, беспилотники будут поставлены министерству обороны Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов.

Всего ОАЭ приобрели восемь таких аппаратов за 316 миллионов долларов, став первым экспортным покупателем Hammerhead. Беспилотники для ОАЭ получат электронно-оптические и инфракрасные системы наблюдения, радиолокационную станцию и системы связи. Разработка Hammerhead находится в завершающей стадии. Работы планируется завершить в текущем году.

P.1HH совершил первый полет в 2013 году. Hammerhead способен выполнять полеты на высоте до 13,7 тысячи метров на протяжении 16 часов. Беспилотник предназначен для разведки над любым типом местности, рекогносцировки, наблюдения, радиоэлектронной разведки, ретрансляции сигналов и радиоэлектронной борьбы и подавления.

Итальянский беспилотник, оснащенный двумя турбовинтовыми двигателями PT6A-66, способен развивать скорость до 737 километров в час. Ранее сообщалось, что Piaggio Aerospace может разработать ударную версию Hammerhead. Она сможет нести различное вооружение общей массой до 500 килограммов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/03/10/hammerhead



Подробнее : 

Piaggio Aerospacespace - P.1HH HammerHead

----------


## OKA

"РЯЗАНЬ, 10 мар – РИА Новости. Государственный Рязанский приборный завод (ГРПЗ, входит в "Концерн Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ) ведет разработку лазерной системы наведения нового поколения с уменьшенными габаритами, которая, как предполагается, может применяться на беспилотных летательных аппаратах, сообщил в четверг РИА Новости генеральный директор ГРПЗ Павел Будагов.

"Ведется инициативная разработка лазерной системы нового поколения, выполненной в виде единого моноблока, отличающегося уменьшенными массогабаритными характеристиками, с уменьшенным потреблением энергии (возможное применение также и в беспилотных летательных аппаратах) и более высокой технологичностью в серийном производстве", — сказал Будагов.

Он рассказал, что ГРПЗ также "проводит инициативные разработки по дальнейшей модернизации семейства надвтулочных РЛС и научно исследовательские работы по наращиванию их функциональных характеристик"..."

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20160310/1387617640.html


Познавательно : 

Репортаж с выставки и конференции в области беспилотных авиационных систем UMEX 2016 - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Минск, 15 марта /Синьхуа / -- Монголия и Азербайджан заинтересовались белорусскими технологиями производства беспилотников, сообщил на пресс-конференции заместитель директора Научно-производственного центра многофункциональных беспилотных комплексов Беларуси Александр Щавлев.

"Наши разработки оказались очень востребованными. За последние пять лет многие системы были поставлены за рубеж. При поставке мы предлагаем не только конкретные образцы, но и технологии по выпуску летательных аппаратов и элементов беспилотных комплексов, что является востребованным на мировом рынке. Такие технологические линии мы поставили во Вьетнам, Туркменистан. Сейчас в этом заинтересованы Монголия, Азербайджан".

А.Щавлев отметил, что в Беларуси заложена основа, которая позволит ей быть на передовых позициях по производству беспилотных авиационных комплексов."

Монголия и Азербайджан заинтересовались белорусскими технологиями производства беспилотников_Russian.news.cn


"МОСКВА, 17 мар — РИА Новости. Минибеспилотники типа "Беркут" разработки российской корпорации "Иркут" предлагаются теперь на экспорт Белоруссией под местным брендом "Белорусский 558 авиаремонтный завод" (АРЗ), сообщил РИА Новости в четверг источник в ОПК.

Руководство "558 АРЗ" заявляло в 2015 году, что на предприятии освоено серийное производство комплексов с БЛА "Беркут-1" и "Беркут-2" и рассматривается возможность дальнейших поставок комплексов с этими БЛА в интересах Минобороны и силовых структур Белоруссии.

"Теперь, помимо внутреннего рынка, данные комплексы начали также активно предлагаться белорусской стороной иностранным заказчикам. В частности, иностранным заказчикам предлагаются беспилотные комплексы малого класса "Беркут-1" и "Беркут-2", — сказал собеседник агентства.

Данные комплексы были разработаны российской научно-производственной корпорацией "Иркут", в линейке которой носили наименования "Иркут-3" и "Иркут-10". Они предназначены для ведения оптико-электронных разведки и наблюдения местности в дневное и ночное время на дальностях до 15 и до 35 км, соответственно, с выдачей разведывательной информации командирам подразделений тактического звена в реальном масштабе времени.

БЛА "Беркут-1" представляет собой высокоплан с Т-образным хвостовым оперением. Максимальный радиус действия БЛА составляет 15 километров, продолжительность полета — до 1,5 часа. БЛА "Беркут-2" выполнен по схеме "летающее крыло". Радиус действия БЛА может достигать 35 километров, продолжительность полета — до 2 часов.

Известный российский эксперт в области беспилотных систем Денис Федутинов пояснил РИА Новости, что в мировой практике нередко используется подход, когда в том, или ином государстве организовывается производство беспилотных систем, разработанных в другой стране.

"Однако, как правило, такой подход, применяется, в интересах внутреннего рынка страны, организатора лицензионного производства и исключает конкуренцию с разработчиком на рынках третьих стран, — сказал Федутинов.

Корпорация "Иркут" ранее реализовывала масштабную программу создания беспилотных авиационных систем. В корпорации была сформирована линейка БЛА различного типа и класса. Позднее, тематика БЛА была выведена в отдельную структуру – компанию "Иркут-Инжиниринг". Эта компания и заключила соглашение с белорусской стороной по беспилотным системам малого класса."

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/economy/20160317/1391487694.html





"Компания Wingtra, основанная специалистами Лаборатории автономных систем Швейцарской высшей технической школы Цюриха, разработала коммерческий беспилотник самолетного типа, способный взлетать и садиться вертикально. Об этом сообщает IEEE Spectrum.

Беспилотный летательный аппарат под названием Wingtra 1 может перевозить груз весом до 500 граммов на расстояние до 60 километров. Такая дальность полета и наличие бортовой камеры позволяют эффективно использовать дрон для мониторинга больших площадей с воздуха. Кроме вертикального взлета и посадки Wingtra 1 может использовать режим вертикального передвижения и в полете, при необходимости зависая перед обследуемым объектом.



Мультикоптеры способны вертикально взлетать и садиться, однако неэффективны при полетах на большие расстояния, а для запуска беспилотников самолетного типа нужны специальные катапульты или взлетно-посадочные полосы. По словам разработчиков, использование схемы «тейлситтер» при проектировании дрона вертикального взлета и посадки позволяет получить наиболее эффективный «гибрид», обладающий плюсами обоих классов летательных аппаратов.

На протяжении 2016 года разработчики планируют испытывать и дорабатывать первую модель. Серийный выпуск коммерческого беспилотника предварительно намечен на 2017 год, ориентировочную цену дрона производитель не сообщает.

Впервые концепт «тейлситтера» при разработке самолета применила немецкая фирма Focke-Wulf — в 1944 году была завершена разработка конструкции и аэродинамические испытания модели, однако ни одного опытного образца так и не было построено. Позже подобные летательные аппараты испытывались в США в 50-х и 90-х, однако самолет, построенный по такой схеме собираются испытать и в наши дни — «тейлситтеры» в перспективе смогут базироваться на небольших кораблях.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/03/16/wingtra






"ТОКИО, 17 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Агафонов/. Нижняя палата парламента Японии утвердила закон, позволяющий правоохранительным органам сбивать неопознанные подозрительные беспилотники. Таким образом, он вступит в силу уже в ближайшие дни, то есть всего за три недели до запланированной встречи глав МИД стран "семерки" в Хиросиме.

Это уже не первый шаг японских властей, направленный на обеспечение авиационной безопасности. Так, в августе были приняты поправки, согласно которым запрещаются полеты беспилотников над густонаселенными районами японских городов, а также в зонах, приближенных к аэродромам. Запрещается также использование дронов в ночное время суток без соответствующего разрешения властей. За нарушение установленных правил предполагается штраф в размере 500 тыс. иен (около $4,1 тыс.). Кроме того, было введено наказание в виде лишения свободы на срок до 1 года и штраф до 500 тыс. иен за запуск беспилотника без особого разрешения в районе объектов государственной важности, например, над зоной императорского дворца, резиденцией премьер-министра или территорией парламента. Вокруг них создается также дополнительная запретная зона в радиусе 300 метров.

Серьезную озабоченность по отношению к дронам японская полиция начала проявлять после того, как беспилотник, оснащенный дымовыми шашками и капсулой со слаборадиоактивной почвой из префектуры Фукусима, беспрепятственно залетел на крышу канцелярии премьер-министра Синдзо Абэ в прошлом году. Его, как выяснилось позднее, запустил противник возобновления работы в стране атомных станций.

Теперь в районе всех туристических достопримечательностей в Японии установлены таблички, на нескольких языках предупреждающие о запрете на съемку с беспилотников. Несмотря на жесткий настрой правоохранителей, к настоящему моменту известно лишь о нескольких случаях нарушения новых законов, разбирательство которых дошло до прокуратуры.

В преддверии саммита "семерки" японские полицейские проводят учения по защите важных объектов от возможных атак с применением беспилотников. Так, в Токио создано подразделение, имеющее на вооружении большие дроны, оснащенные сетями для перехвата потенциально опасных квадрокоптеров."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - В Японии утвердили закон, позволяющий сбивать неопознанные беспилотники

----------


## OKA

"В октябре 2016 года на побережье Шотландии военные Великобритании проведут первые учения с массовым применением беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

По сообщению Financial Times, в октябре 2016 года королевские военные силы проведут масштабные учения с участием беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА). На вооружении Великобритании состоит большое количество беспилотников, но с учётом бурного развития этих технологий по всему миру Министерство обороны опасается возможного отставания. В пятилетнем стратегическом оборонном плане премьер-министр Дэвид Кэмерон дал указания военным направить усилия на расширение роли беспилотных систем вооружения. По словам премьер-министра, беспилотные вооружения находятся на переднем крае борьбы с терроризмом.

Беспилотные летательные аппараты Warrior примут активное участие в предстоящих военных играх Великобритании — крупнейших военных учениях в Европе, где военнослужащие трёх родов войск продемонстрируют совместную работу. В этом году к военным играм в Шотландии также присоединится значительный контингент НАТО.

На данный момент боеспособность своих беспилотных военных сил Великобритания демонстрирует в Сирии, где десять ударных БПЛА Reaper используются против ИГИЛ (террористическая организация, запрещённая в России. — Прим. ред.). К 2020 году беспилотники этого класса будут заменены вдвое большим количеством современных БПЛА Protector. Кроме того, в армии Великобритании находятся на вооружении более двух десятков разведывательных беспилотников Watchkeeper средней дальности, предназначенных для наблюдательных миссий.

Наибольшие претензии Министерство обороны Великобритании предъявляет к военно-морскому флоту. Королевский флот не спешит развивать беспилотные программы, в 2007 году он отказался от проекта беспилотного корабля UXV (специального авианосца для дронов), а современные авианосцы не предназначены для посадки больших БПЛА из-за коротких палуб, рассчитанных на катапульты и самолёты вертикального взлёта."

Британские военные проведут масштабные учения с участием беспилотников - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Fencer

Про беспилотных пилотов : onepamop

----------


## OKA

"КУБИНКА /Московская область/, 25 марта. /ТАСС/. Свыше 50 российских предприятий приняли участие в семинаре по развитию беспилотников-мультикоптеров в интересах Минобороны РФ, который прошел на территории подмосковного парка "Патриот". Об этом сообщили журналистам в военном ведомстве.

Семинар был проведен главным управлением научно-исследовательской деятельности и технологического сопровождения передовых технологий Минобороны совместно с Фондом перспективных исследований и фондом "Сколково".

"Мероприятие собрало около 250 участников, которые представляли более 50 российских предприятий и организаций, задействованных в проектировании, испытаниях и производстве комплексов и систем управления для малой беспилотной авиации мультироторного типа военного и двойного назначения", - сказал ззамначальника главного управления научно-исследовательской деятельности и технологического сопровождения передовых технологий ведомства Роман Кордюков.

Офицер пояснил, что на семинаре обсуждались подходы к созданию автономных мультироторных беспилотников с практической демонстрацией технических решений. В одном из павильонов парка "Патриот" состоялись демонстрационные полеты мультикоптеров.

Кордюков добавил, что Минобороны РФ считает развитие военных беспилотников-мультикоптеров одной из своих перспективных задач. 

"Более пяти БПЛА мультироторного типа, отобранных во время проведения министерством обороны РФ дней инноваций, сейчас проходят испытания в учебном центре подготовки операторов БПЛА в Коломне", - сказал Кордюков.

Он напомнил, что беспилотники, которые сейчас находятся на вооружении российской армии, в основном относятся к самолетному типу. Это связано с тем, что такие летательные аппараты "имеют большую область применения по сравнению с беспилотниками мультироторного типа", пояснил офицер."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны РФ провело в парке "Патриот" семинар по военным мультикоптерам

----------


## LansE293

Естественные враги беспилотников :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Российские авиаконструкторы разрабатывают и испытывают три типа беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА) разных размеров и веса, сообщил источник на авиакосмическом салоне FIDAE-2016.
Россия испытывает три типа БПЛА разных размеров и веса - AEX.RU

----------


## LansE293

Сорри, если баян:

Разработка и производство беспилотных систем
Группа «Кронштадт»  (бывший "Транзас") является одним из наиболее активных разработчиков беспилотных систем в России, уверенно занимая позиции технологического лидера в этом сложном, наукоемком и ресурсоемком сегменте рынка.
Беспилотные системы | Группа Кронштадт
БПЛА Орион
Аппарат «Орион» большой продолжительности полета (класс MALE - "квазиспутник") имеет нормальную аэродинамическую схему с двухбалочным хвостовым оперением и крылом большого размаха (16,2 м). Согласно представленным данным, длина БЛА составит 8,0 м, а высота – 3,1 м. При взлетной массе в 1100 кг, масса полезной нагрузки будет около 250-350 кг. Максимальная высота полета составит 8000 м., а продолжительность полета – 24 ч. Потребная длина ВПП – 800 м. Скорость полета – около 140-250 км/ч. Двигательная установка аппарата включает один дизель с толкающим винтом. 
«По нашим планам, комплекс достигнет стадии опытного образца в районе 2017-2018 гг., а начиная с 2019 г., надеюсь, он будет в серийном производстве», — отметил  генеральный директор беспилотного направления ГК Долженков по поводу сроков реализации проекта «Орион» для гражданского рынка. Что-либо касательно версии этого комплекса для МО РФ Долженков отказался комментировать в принципе. Однако, судя по сообщению РИА «Новости» со ссылкой на генерального директора «Кронштадт» Николая Лебедева, первый испытательный полет военной версии ударно-разведывательного беспилотника нового поколения "Орион" должен был состояться до конца 2015 г., а в 2017 г. планируется начать поставки. Лебедев добавил, что разработанный образец весит 1,2 тонны с полетной нагрузкой до 300 килограммов. "Вес беспилотника важен для того, чтобы не зависеть от метеоусловий, в первую очередь от ветра, то есть, например, выдерживать посадку при боковом ветре 15 метров в секунду", — сказал гендиректор. Ю.Лебедев уточнил, что 300-килограммовая полезная нагрузка позволяет заказчику подвесить на беспилотник ракету, радар или пушку. 
Новейший разведывательно-ударный беспилотник полностью создан из композитных материалов, то есть углепластика. "Фактически это будет усовершенствованный аналог существующего у американцев Predator", — сказал Ю.Лебедев.

Второй представленный ГК проект: БПЛА безаэродромного базирования «Фрегат» – разработка более дальней перспективы.

http://bastion-karpenko.ru/fregat-bla/

----------


## LansE293

Минобороны РФ планирует закупку 90 беспилотников израильской разработки

Сборка БПЛА "Форпост" на Уральском заводе гражданской авиации в Екатеринбурге. Ноябрь 2013 года   
В четверг, 7 апреля, заместитель министра обороны Российской Федерации Юрий Борисов во время посещения Уральского завода гражданской авиации сообщил, что в ближайшие 5-10 лет планируется закупка около 30 комплексов "Форпост", в состав каждого из которых входят три беспилотных летательных аппарата (БПЛА), передает ТАСС.

БПЛА "Форпост" является собираемым для министерства обороны России на АО "Уральский завод гражданской авиации" израильским БПЛА IAI Searcher Mk II.

Подробнее: NEWSru.co.il :: Минобороны РФ планирует закупку 90 беспилотников израильской разработки

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 12 апр – РИА Новости. Государственный центр беспилотной авиации Минобороны России, дислоцированный в подмосковной Коломне, получил первое боевое знамя.

На торжественной церемонии начальник управления строительства и развития системы применения беспилотных летательных аппаратов Генштаба ВС России генерал-майор Александр Новиков отметил достойный вклад, который вносит центр в обороноспособность страны. "Личный состав центра с честью выполняет задачи и за ее пределами. Надеюсь, что вы не только сохраните, но и приумножите славные традиции центра", - сказал Новиков, вручая знамя.

Он также передал начальнику центра полковнику Валерию Фролову грамоту президента России.

"Боевое знамя - это символ чести, гордости, достоинства всех нас. Это символ сплочения воинских коллективов, профессионализма и мужества ради выполнения нашего священного долга", - сказал Фролов, заверив, что специалисты центра всегда будут своевременно и с достоинством выполнять поставленные боевые задачи.

Государственный центр беспилотной авиации Минобороны России был создан 1 декабря 2014 года на базе Межвидового центра беспилотных летательных аппаратов и стал первым в стране заведением, осуществляющим подготовку специалистов по эксплуатации комплексов с беспилотными летательными аппаратами.

Кроме подготовки личного состава центр выполняет задачи по воздушной разведке, ликвидации последствий чрезвычайных ситуаций, проведению войсковых испытаний комплексов с беспилотными летательными аппаратами до их принятия на вооружение, а также проводит научные исследования в области создания и применения комплексов БПЛА.

----------


## OKA

"Гонконгская компания RotorX Racing разработала готовые комплекты квадрокоптеров для полетов с видом от первого лица. Первую партию квадрокоптеров RX122 Atom V2 планируется реализовать при помощи краудфандинговой кампании на Indiegogo.

Квадрокоптер Atom V2 оснащен камерой вида от первого лица, которая передает видеопоток разрешением 480p. Беспилотник построен на углепластиковой раме и весит вместе с батареей около 150 граммов — таким образом, аппарат не требует регистрации в большинстве стран, в том числе в России и США. Дрон развивает скорость до 100 километров в час и может улетать на расстояние до двух километров от оператора, время полета составляет от трех до десяти минут.

Разработчики позиционируют RX122 Atom V2 как готовый продукт, подходящий для дрон-рейсинга беспилотник начального уровня. Покупатель может заказать только квадрокоптер в виде конструктора из отдельных частей, на сборку которого уйдет около 30 минут — сборка Atom V1, например, занимала более пяти часов. При желании покупатель может приобрести RTF-комплект, в который кроме беспилотника входит пульт управления, или выбрать самый полный комплект, в который также включены очки вида от первого лица.

Для приобретения Atom V2 в разобранном виде необходимо заплатить 299 долларов, RTF-комплект с пультом стоит от 499 долларов. Полный комплект, включающий в себя квадрокоптер, пульт и очки вида от первого лица, обойдется в 849 долларов. Отправка посылок покупателям запланирована на июль 2016 года.

Представители компании особо отмечают, что аналогичный комплект, подобранный отдельно и собранный самостоятельно, в среднем обходится на 20 процентов дороже — многие комплекты гоночных FPV-беспилотников с очками и пультом действительно стоят в районе тысячи долларов. Однако, необходимо отметить, что также существуют детально описанные проекты, позволяющие собрать беспилотник для дрон-рейсинга при общей цене комплектующих не выше 250 долларов без учета цены пульта и очков вида от первого лица.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/04/13/drone-racing




Маленький  летающий глаз (если без в.в.)) Кибертучи-киберстаи становятся недорогой реальностью)) 
Запуск с носителя (суббоеприпас хитрый, например) , и вперёд))

----------


## OKA

"В интервью медиа-ресурсу China Daily Ши Вэнь ( главный конструктор по БЛА , находящейся в Пекине Академией аэрокосмической аэродинамики (Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics - CAAA) сообщил о большом интересе иностранных заказчиков к китайским ударным беспилотникам. Более двадцати заказчиков из более десяти государств уже приобрели продукцию СААА на сотни миллионов долларов США. Конкретных цифр по продажам не приводится. Известно , что начиная с 2003 г. китайские БЛА СН-1, СН-2, СН-3 и СН-4 приняты на вооружение в Пакистане, Египте, Саудовской Аравии, Нигерии, ОАЭ и Ираке. В 2015 г. производство БЛА в СААА увеличилось до новых рекордных показателей. По сведениям медиа-ресурса Space News планировалось выпустить около 200 БЛА для КНР и иностранных заказчиков.



БЛА СН-3 и СН-4 имеют ресурс 5000 часов , могут поражать цели на расстоянии до 10 км. Проблем с надежностью при эксплуатации у иностранных покупателей пока не возникало.
Новый БЛА СН-5 будет значительно превосходить своих предшественников по всем параметрам . Размах крыльев 21 метр, максимальный взлётный вес до 3300 кг. , время нахождения в воздухе до 30 часов в разведывательном режиме и до 20 часов в ударно-боевом режиме, радиус действия до 2000 км от места базирования., радиус поражения управляемым оружием до 80 км.
Ши Вэнь не сомневается , что после завершения испытаний в августе 2016 г. , новый БЛА найдет своих покупателей за рубежом."

Новый китайский ударный беспилотник СН-5 будет поставляться на экспорт с августа 2016 г. - Коллекционер баянов

----------


## OKA

"Исследователи из Висконсинского университета в Мэдисоне разработали детектор обычных взрывчатых веществ и делящихся материалов, который можно подвесить не беспилотный летательный аппарат. Как сообщает Military.com, сама по себе технология, использованная в детекторе, не нова, но исследователям впервые удалось создать компактный легкий прибор. Подобные установки сегодня используются в аэропортах и морских портах для досмотра грузов, однако тяжелы и громоздки.

По мнению разработчиков, новый детектор можно будет использовать на разведывательных беспилотников для поиска самодельных взрывных устройств на дорогах в зонах боевых действий, а также быстрого определения границ минных полей, установленных в предыдущие годы. Кроме того, технология позволит быстро и без особых затрат точно идентифицировать содержимое подозрительных предметов. Сегодня для этого привлекаются саперские подразделения с роботами и переносными лабораториями для идентификации взрывчатых веществ.

Как ожидается, при получении финансирования завершение разработки, критические испытания и поставка детекторов в войска произойдут в течение ближайшего года. Разработчики утверждают, что хотя их детектор в целом безопасен для людей, следует все же следить, чтобы в исследуемой с беспилотника зоне никого не было. По предварительной оценке, человек, находящийся в зоне исследования десять минут, получает такую же дозу радиации, как пассажир самолета при полете на высоте 9,2 тысячи метров в течение часа.

Современные системы досмотра, способные идентифицировать не только сами предметы, но вещества, из которых они сделаны, построены на основе нейтронных генераторов повышенной мощности. В таких генераторах используется ускоритель дейтронов, которые, попадая на тритиевую мишень, порождают нейтроны высоких энергий. Последние, попадая на изучаемый объект, вызывают различной интенсивности ответное излучение. Детектируя такое излучение и можно судить о вещественном составе объекта.

Ранее на основе такой же технологии был представлен надежный и быстрый детектор оружейных плутония и урана. Эта технология позволяет обнаруживать делящиеся материалы в металлических контейнерах, например, защитной оболочке и морских грузовых контейнерах.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/04/25/go-find-em-boy


Познавательно : 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/04/22/crawl-and-print


Подводно-воздушный :

----------


## OKA

На тему водных процедур)) Дело MQ-50 процветает))

http://topwar.ru/8499-razvedyvatelny...-i-pervyy.html

Mорская авиация,  ролик с   LCS-3 :

----------


## Let_nab

*В ГЛИЦ им. В.П.Чкалова начались испытания эмиратского БПЛА United 40* 


На сайтах ряда информационных агентств появилось сообщение о начале лётных испытаний в России беспилотника United 40, производства компании ADCOM Systems (ОАЭ). Испытания эмиратского беспилотника United 40 проходят в Государственном лётно-испытательном центре (ГЛИЦ) Минобороны России имени Чкалова», – сказал агентству РИА Новости источник в оборонной промышленности.


Компания Adcom Systems (разработчик БЛА) в 2013 году заявляла об имеющихся договоренностях с российским министерством обороны на поставку в Россию БЛА MALE-класса United 40, а также воздушных мишеней. Позднее сообщалось, что испытания откладываются по решению российского военного ведомства.

Как заявил РИА Новости ведущий российский эксперт в области беспилотных систем Денис Федутинов, не исключено, что изучение этого БЛА, является ответом, своего рода “планом Б”, в ситуации, когда в России еще не появились отечественные разработки в данном классе.

Как утверждают в компании-разработчике Adcom Systems (ОАЭ), данный БЛА способен находиться в воздухе более 100 часов. Аппарат выполнен по традиционной для компании Adcom схеме с фюзеляжем s-образной формы и тандемным крылом большого удлинения. На переднем крыле установлены два поршневых двигателя. Система может использоваться, как для выполнения наблюдательных миссий, так и для нанесения ракетных ударов по целям на земле. Аппарат имеет четыре точки подвески вооружений, каждая рассчитана на нагрузку до 100 килограммов и внутренний бомбоотсек с системой подвески карусельного типа с шестью точками крепления. В качестве оружия могут быть, в частности, использованы управляемые ракеты Yabhon Namrod класса “воздух-поверхность” разработки Adcom Systems или ракеты российских разработок.

Следует отметить, что, по известным сведениям, планеры БЛА United 40, как и других беспилотных систем ADCOM Systems, разрабатываются при активном участии специалистов Харьковского авиационного института. Компания имеет представительство в Харькове.

- В ГЛИЦ им. В.П.Чкалова начались испытания эмиратского БПЛА United 40 - Ахтубинск СЕГОДНЯ

----------


## Pilot

Летная модель беспилотника "Фрегат" успешно прошла испытания - разработчик



АММАН, 10 мая - РИА Новости. Летная модель беспилотника безаэродромного базирования "Фрегат" успешно прошла испытания, подтвердив ряд заложенных в него характеристик, заявил РИА Новости во вторник в ходе выставки вооружений SOFEX-2016 представитель компании-разработчика БЛА - Группы "Кронштадт".

Проект БЛА "Фрегат" был впервые представлен на авиакосмическом салоне МАКС- 2015 в Жуковском. Согласно техническому замыслу, он будет сочетать универсальность применения вертикального взлета и посадки с летно-техническими характеристиками самолетной схемы, что делает возможным работу БЛА в районах с неразвитой инфраструктурой на большом удалении от мест базирования.

"Нами предложена аэродинамическая схема самолета с поворотными вентиляторными движителями, направленная, прежде всего, на достижение большой дальности полета ( в 2-3 раза превышающей дальность современных вертолетов) и высокой скорости ( не ниже 500 километров в час). Создана летающая модель и проведены ее летные испытания, подтвердившие принципиальную реализуемость скоростного полета с вертикальным взлетом и посадкой", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Ожидается, что "Фрегат" будет способен нести до 1700 килограмм полезной нагрузки при взлете "по-самолетному" и до одной тонны - при вертолетном взлете. Максимальная высота полета составит 8 тысяч метров, ожидаемая продолжительность - около 10 часов. БЛА будет выполнять широкий спектр задач: от воздушного мониторинга до оперативной доставки грузов.

----------


## OKA

"Консорциум израильских компанией Elbit Systems и Bluebird провел летные испытания грузоподъемного беспилотного летательного аппарата Flying Elephant («Летающий слон»). Как сообщает Flightglobal, проверки были признаны успешными. По словам источников портала, знакомых с программой испытаний, аппарат очень точно доставлял грузы в сложных условиях. Другие подробности не уточняются.

Аппарат представляет собой моторизованный параплан, в котором за управление крылом отвечают сервоприводы. Flying Elephant оснащен двигателем мощностью 300 лошадиных сил. Беспилотник будет использовать для перемещения к заданной точке координаты GPS и сможет развивать скорость до 83 километров в час.

Перевозка грузов при помощи Flying Elephant будет осуществляться на специальном амортизированном поддоне с универсальными креплениями. Израильские военные намерены использовать новый аппарат для доставки провизии и боеприпасов общей массой 1,5 тонны. Разработку Flying Elephant израильские военные заказали в 2011 году."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/05/11/flying

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...-tests-425169/


"Группа парламентариев предупредила правительство Великобритании страны о том, что военнослужащие, которые принимали участие в операциях с применением БПЛА в Сирии и других странах, могут быть обвинены в убийстве. Парламентский комитет по правам человека призвал внести ясность в законодательство, регламентирующее ответственность за гибель людей в результате подобных атак за пределами зон военных действий. Бывшая сотрудница британской разведки в интервью RT заявила, что британская программа по использованию беспилотников не имеет под собой должной правовой основы."

RT на русском

----------


## OKA

Модуль DAS-4 с системой MTS

Raytheon

"Американская компания Raytheon увеличила возможности системы наблюдения и обнаружения целей MTS, устанавливаемой более чем на 20 военных летательных аппаратов разных типов и классов, включая ударные беспилотные летательные аппараты MQ-1 Predator и MQ-9 Reaper. Как пишет Aviation Week, теперь система может вести съемку в пяти спектральных диапазонах.

MTS добавили возможность «видеть» в двух дополнительных диапазонах: дальнем и среднем диапазонах инфракрасного спектра. До сих пор система могла работать только в полном цвете, видимом спектре и ближнем инфракрасном диапазоне. Модернизированная MTS получила дополнительное место для еще одной камеры — телевизионной, гиперспектральной или лидара.

Система MTS на беспилотниках интегрируется в модуль DAS-4. Модернизированная ее версия получила возможность объединения в режиме реального времени изображений, получаемых в дальнем и среднем диапазонах инфракрасного спектра с телевизионным изображением (видимый спектр).

Система может вести передачу изображений в режиме реального времени непрерывным потоком с частотой 30 кадров в секунду. Разрешение каждого кадра составляет 1280 на 720 пикселей. Этого разрешения достаточно для распознавания целей и наведения на них вооружения ударных беспилотников. В целом MTS может распознавать до десяти целей.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/05/28/uavs


"Американская компания UTC Aerospace Systems занялась модернизацией мультиспектральных камер SYERS-2B стратегических разведывательных самолетов U-2 Dragon Lady. Как пишет Aviation Week, модернизированная версия камеры — SYERS-2C — теперь может получать изображения в десяти спектральных диапазонах вместо прежних семи.

Улучшенная камера может вести съемку в полном цвете, голубом, красном, зеленом, желтом, черном цветах, в видимом спектре, а также ближнем, среднем и дальнем диапазонах инфракрасного излучения. Переключение между режимами производится очень быстро. Все изображения передаются по спутниковому каналу со скоростью до 274 мегабит в секунду.

В перспективе на камере планируется обновить оборудование связи, расширив полосу пропускания до 500 мегабит в секунду. Это будет сделано для того, чтобы SYERS-2C могла передавать изображения, получаемые во всех десяти диапазонах. Нынешняя ширина канала связи позволяет передавать одновременно изображения, полученные только в восьми диапазонах.

В конце марта текущего года сообщалось, что американская компания Lockheed Martin проведет модернизацию стратегических самолетов-разведчиков U-2, установив на них универсальные ретрансляторы сигналов. Это оборудование позволит бойцам на земле обмениваться информацией за пределами прямой видимости, запрашивать данные из разведывательных баз и подключаться к единой сети Пентагона.

В рамках модернизации на U-2 установят и новую систему спутниковой связи, разработанную американской компанией L-3 Communication. Она будет предоставлять возможности спутниковой связи тем наземным подразделениям, которые на имеют соответствующего оборудования. В целом бойцы смогут передавать видео, изображения, текстовые и голосовые сообщения.

Самолеты-разведчики U-2 поступили на вооружение ВВС США в 1957 году. Они способны развивать скорость до 805 километров в час и совершать полеты на расстояние до 10,3 тысячи километров. Максимальная высота полета U-2 составляет около 21,3 тысячи метров. В 2019 году военные планируют списать все Dragon Lady, заменив их стратегическими беспилотными летательными аппаратами RQ-4B Global Hawk.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/05/27/syers


 
An Optical Bar Camera is fitted to an Air Force U-2 Dragon Lady
https://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...mentum-414128/



http://www.vision-systems.com/articl...d-for-u-2.html

https://directory.eoportal.org/web/e...ssions/o/ors-1

http://articles.sae.org/14629/


Познавательная ветка : http://www.w54.biz/showthread.php?16...atters/page305

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 28 мая. /ТАСС/. Один из существующих российских беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) будет модифицирован для использования в качестве боеприпаса - он получит боевую часть и будет уничтожать цель, взрываясь сам. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"Сейчас создается БЛА, который будет работать по принципу брандера, то есть взрываться при достижении своей цели", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, основой разработки стала одна из уже существующих моделей. "Это будет дешевле и эффективнее - использовать уже готовую машину, нежели заново изобретать велосипед", - пояснил источник.

Каких-либо других подробностей по проекту собеседник агентства не привел. Официальным подтверждением этих данных ТАСС не располагает.

Главный редактор журнала "Беспилотная авиация" Денис Федутинов в беседе с корреспондентом ТАСС отметил, что в последнее время популярна тема барражирующих боеприпасов - аппаратов-"камикадзе", совмещающих боевую часть с аппаратурой наблюдения. "К примеру, в ходе недавнего конфликта в Нагорном Карабахе азербайджанская сторона применяла израильские аппараты Harop, работающие по принципу "камикадзе". Я полагаю, что российские разработчики также ведут работы по созданию таких систем", - сказал собеседник агентства, отметив, что подобный аппарат будет существенно дешевле ударного беспилотника.

Подобные аппараты могут использоваться для уничтожения таких целей, как радиолокационные станции систем ПВО. "Разведывательный БЛА может обнаружить цель и передать ее координаты средствам поражения, скажем, авиации или артиллерии. Однако в случае наличия аппарата, оснащенного оружием, сокращается время в цикле "обнаружение - поражение", что в конечном счете повышает эффективность действий в целом", - пояснил эксперт."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Источник: беспилотник-брандер разрабатывают в России

----------


## OKA

"Итальянские СМИ сообщают, что 31 мая 2016 года около полудня в Средиземном море потерпел крушение первый прототип беспилотного летательного аппарата большой дальности P.1HH HammerHead (аппарат AV 001, военный номер СРХ621) разработки итальянской компании Piaggio Aerospace.

России нужны беспилотные разведовательные самолеты

 Связь наземной станции управления с аппаратом была потеряна через 20 минут после его очередного испытательного вылета с авиабазы ВВС Италии "Cesare Toschi" в Траппани (Сицилия), где прототип проходил испытания. Сообщается, что БЛА упал в море в пяти милях к северу от небольшого острова Леванцо у западного побережья Сицилии.




Прототип беспилотного летательного аппарата большой дальности Piaggio Aerospace P.1HH HammerHead (аппарат AV 001, военный номер СРХ621), потерпевший крушение 31.05.2016 (с) Piaggio Aerospace

http://www.p1hh.piaggioaerospace.it/

БЛА большой продолжительности полета (класса MALE) P.1HH HammerHead создан на платформе выпускаемого Piaggio Aerospace известного двухдвигательного турбовинтового административного самолета P.180 Avanti II, выполненного по схеме "утки" с толкающими винтами. Аппарат создается с 2011 года по программе, поддерживаемой ВВС Италии. Летом 2013 года ВВС Италии заявили о намерении приобрести 10 БЛА P.1HH HammerHead с достижением ими оперативной готовности в 2016-2017 годах. В начале 2015 года ВВС Италии заключили первый контракт на поставку шести БЛА и трех станций управления наземного базирования, первй комплекс БЛА должен быть поставлен в конце 2016 года. Первый полет прототипа-демонстратора P.1HH HammerHead DEMO (аппарат XAV-SA-001) состоялся 14 ноября 2013 года, a в декабре 2014 года была начаты испытания первого прототипа (аппарат AV 001) в окончательной конфигурации (с крылом увеличенного размаха и полным комплектом бортового оборудования).

Интегрированная система управления SkylStar, линия передачи данных и наземная станция управления беспилотного комплекса P.1HH HammerHead разработаны компанией Selex ES (входившей в состав группы Finmeccanica). Самолет оснащается двумя турбовинтовыми двигателями Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6A-66B. Компанией Piaggio заявляется, что БЛА будет способен действовать на высоте около 45 тысяч футов и иметь продолжительность полета до 16 часов, при этом совершая полет на очень низкой скорости барражирования 135 узлов. При этом максимальная скорость достигает 395 узлов, что делает его самым скоростным известным БЛА класса MALE в мире.

В марте 2016 года главный штаб вооруженных сил Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов объявил о выдаче эмиратской компании Abu Dhabi Autonomous Systems Investments (ADASI, контролируется эмиратским холдингом Tawazun) контракта стоимостью 1,27 млрд дирхамов (около 316 млн евро) на поставку вооруженным силам ОАЭ восьми БЛА Piaggio P.1HH HammerHead. Компания ADASI, специализирующаяся на продвижении беспилотных систем силовым структурам ОАЭ, выступит генеральным подрядчиком в поставке БЛА P.1HH HammerHead производства Piaggio Aerospace.

Piaggio Aerospace к настоящему времени на 100% принадлежит эмиратской инвестиционной компании Mubadala Development Company, которая контролируется правительством Абу-Даби и возглавляется наследным принцем эмирата шейхом Мохаммеда бен Зайда аль-Нахайяна (Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan). Несмотря на наличие такого инвестора, согласно данным итальянской печати, финансовое состояние Piaggio Aerospace весьма плохое, и сейчас компания ведет переговоры с итальянским правительством об урегулировании ее финансовой задолженности с помощью государственных гарантий. Крушение единственного полноценного прототипа БЛА P.1HH HammerHead (стоимость которого оценивается в 30 млн евро), по всей видимости, еще более осложнит положение Piaggio Aerospace."

Крушение прототипа беспилотного летательного аппарата P.1HH HammerHead - bmpd

Познавательное видео : 




Скайнэт где-то близок))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FukTsKmXOo

Массовые старты дронов из РСЗО разного базирования не за горами))


 :Wink:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 




Какие-то куски роликов в ветке были.

----------


## OKA

"В ходе командно-штабного учения (КШУ) с мотострелковой бригадой, дислоцированной в Республике Дагестан, отработан поиск и захват базового лагеря условных незаконных вооруженных формирований на полигоне Аданак.

Разведывательно-поисковые действия велись с применением беспилотных летательных аппаратов «Орлан-10», которые на удалении от командного пункта до 10 км в условиях высокой температуры до +35С обнаружили и передали координаты местонахождения условного противника.

На завершающем этапе КШУ будут отработаны вопросы смены районов развертывания командных пунктов с совершением многокилометрового марша, а также выход из боя и отход в назначенные районы на полигоне Дальний.

Учения продлятся до 24 июня. 

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2088296@egNews




"Израильская компания Airobotics представила систему автономного хранения, обслуживания и запуска беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Кратко о платформе рассказывает Engadget. 



Система состоит из квадрокоптера Optimus и базовой станции с взлетно-посадочной площадкой, которая отвечает за хранение, подзарядку батарей и запуск беспилотника. Базовая станция оснащена раздвижной крышей, при посадке станция закрепляет квадрокоптер и опускает площадку вниз для автоматической замены батареи. Также базовая станция может самостоятельно заменить используемое беспилотником навесное оборудование. 




Квадрокоптер Optimus может находится в автономном полете длительностью до 30 минут и нести оборудование массой до одного килограмма. Разработчики считают, что такая система подходит для больших промышленных объектов, где квадрокоптер можно использовать для охраны, инспекции состояния сооружений, проверки утечек и оценки запасов сыпучих грузов. О возможной цене системы и о дате запуска платформы в серийное производство ничего не сообщается.

Ранее похожий концепт «гнезда» для дронов представила сингапурская компания H3 Dynamics. Платформа под названием Dronebox представляет собой своеобразный автономный ангар для малого беспилотника. В качестве источника энергии Dronebox может использовать внешний генератор, также в раздвижную крышу встроены панели солнечных батарей.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/06/21/airobotics


Автономная база-это круто)) Дело за базами с ИИ и дронами с ИИ :


"Инженер Александр Ребен из Калифорнийского университета в Беркли создал робота, который может умышленно нанести вред человеку. Таким образом, это первый робот, специально спроектированный для возможного нарушения Первого закона робототехники. На проект обратило внимание издание Fast Company.

Робот представляет собой манипулятор с четырьмя степенями свободы, оснащенный иглой. На платформе предусмотрено специальное место для пальца, который робот случайным образом решает атаковать иглой или не трогать — таким образом, устройство способно самостоятельно нарушить Первый закон робототехники, один из Трех законов, сформулированных фантастом Айзеком Азимовым.

  1.Робот не может причинить вред человеку или своим бездействием допустить, чтобы человеку был причинён вред.
  2.Робот должен повиноваться всем приказам, которые даёт человек, кроме тех случаев, когда эти приказы противоречат Первому Закону.
  3.Робот должен заботиться о своей безопасности в той мере, в которой это не противоречит Первому или Второму Законам.

Как отмечает сам автор проекта, он не создавал робота, который причиняет вред человеку, вместо этого он создал робота, который самостоятельно решает, как повести себя в каждом конкретном случае, и даже его создатель не может предсказать поведение робота заранее. По словам автора, сам факт существования такого робота указывает на существующие в современной робототехнике этические, философские и юридические проблемы, которые необходимо решить.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/06/20/first-law


Приплыли))

----------


## OKA

"...Лидирующие компании по созданию беспилотников – в США, ЕС и Израиле. Однако российские разработки не только им не уступают, но даже в чем-то лучше.

«США и Израиль крутые в плане военных, но в плане гражданских беспилотников мы примерно на одном уровне. Более того, мы лидируем в части дальних полетов. В России беспилотники летают далеко, на 300 км, а им там нельзя, только в пределах визуальной видимости или на экспериментальной площадке», – говорит Валиев. 

Интересно, что для военных и силовых ведомств беспилотники создают также частные компании.

«У военных нет технологических наработок, мы лучше, чем военные. Все производственные компании, крупные заводы, институты отстают от нас в технологическом развитии. Частные компании сейчас лидируют по разработкам. Просто госденьги может получать только большое предприятие, поэтому мы, например, не можем заключить напрямую договор с силовыми структурами. Мы это делаем через госинститут, который забирает часть прибыли. Потому что они крупные и они могут выиграть конкурс, а мы не крупные, но можем сделать. Вот так возникает то, что называется частно-государственное партнерство. Мы фактически продаем беспилотники крупным заводам, которые их продают военным», – рассказывает Алим Валиев. "

Полностью многа букафф :

 ВЗГЛЯД / Гражданские беспилотники могут принести стране миллиарды


"Израильский стартап Arbe Robotics создал систему предупреждения столкновений для беспилотников. Разработчики системы использовали радар, который будет использоваться для корректирования движение дрона. О новой разработке сообщает Engadget.

Разработка Arbe Robotics заняла первое место на митапе TechCrunch в Тель-Авиве. Система состоит из радара,сканирующего пространство во всех направлениях на расстоянии 200 метров от беспилотника и программного обеспечения, с помощью которого дрон уклоняется от препятствий. Если радар фиксирует поблизости от беспилотника объект размерами больше метра в длину, система автоматически уводит летательный аппарат от препятствия. Рабочая частота радара — 24 гигагерца.

Существующие решения, которые позволяют беспилотникам избегать препятствий, часто задействуют видеокамеры. Их недостатки в том, что во-первых, такие устройства используют слишком много энергии и быстро сажают батарею, и во-вторых, во время сканирования снижается скорость полета. По словам разработчиков Arbe Robotics, преимущество их системы в том, что она тратит только 5 процентов батареи и скорость полета при сканировании не теряется. Когда планируется серийный выпуск устройства, пока неизвестно.

В мае этого года сообщалось, что американская компания Echodyne разработала компактную радиолокационную станцию, которую можно будет устанавливать на малые беспилотники с максимальной взлетной массой от 25 килограммов.

Екатерина Русакова"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/06/24/Arbe-Robotics-system

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщает портал http://www.opex360.com/ в статье «L’administration Obama donne le bilan des frappes effectuées par des drones», начиная с прихода к власти в США президента Барака Обамы в 2009 году, США значительно увеличили интенсивность применения беспилотных летательных аппаратов большой дальности (класса MALE) в боевых условиях против исламистов в Пакистане, Афганистане, Йемене, Ливии и Сомали. Как заявил сам Обама, «не существует президента, который бы вывел из игры больше число террористов, чем я».

Удары с американских БЛА позволили ликвидировать ряд «особо ценных» целей, включая руководителя движения «Талибан» муллу Мансура. Также наносились удары по командирам нижнего звена с целью оказания постоянного давления на исламистское движение и снижение их боеспособности и оперативных возможностей.

Впрочем, удары по террористам наносились не только при помощи БЛА. К примеру, в Ливии ликвидация Бахтара Бельмохтара, «эмира» Мурабитуна – организации, близкой к движению «Аль-Каида» в Северной Африке, была осуществлена в ходе атаки с истребителей-бомбардировщиков Boeing F-15E в июне 2015 года. Ряд командиров были уничтожены в ходе проведения специальных операций, как имело место в случае с Бен Ладеном в мае 2011 года.

И 1 июля 2016 года Национальное управление разведки США впервые опубликовало статистику американских ударов по террористам. Итого, с 2009 года было уничтожено 2581 исламистов.

Что касается случайных жертв этих атак, то их число оценивается в 64-116 человека. Это представляется незначительной цифрой по сравнению с теми данными, которые приводят правозащитники, как, например, лондонское Бюро журналистских расследований, согласно которым число невинных жертв в шесть-семь раз превышает официальные данные, или организации New America Foundation, которая доводит число случайных жертв до 219 человек."

Администрация США обнародовала число уничтоженных исламистов в ходе спецопераций - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Военнослужащие подразделения беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) российской военной базы, дислоцированной в Армении, приступили к аэросъемке маршрутов выдвижения войск в ходе предстоящего тактического учения, которое состоится в середине июля.

Расчеты современных комплексов с БЛА «Наводчик-2», «Орлан-10» и «Тахион» с высот от 500 м до 6 км в экстремальных условиях высокогорья в течение трех дней выполнят фото- и видеосъемку автомагистралей, полевых и грунтовых дорог между полигонами Камхуд и Алагяз.

Аэросъемка дорог, по которым будет передвигаться военная и специальная колесная и гусеничная техника, проводится в целях принятия целесообразных решений на совершение маршей, ведение наступательных и оборонительный действий.

В ходе учения расчеты комплексов с БЛА в дневное и ночное время суток будут вести разведку с воздуха, осуществлять целеуказание и корректирование огня.

За время тактического учения БЛА «Гранат», «Орлан», «Тахион» и «Леер» в общей сложности преодолеют порядка 12 тыс. км за 150 часов полетов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2089298@egNews

"Компания DJI, специализирующаяся на разработке и производстве малых беспилотников, подключила улучшенную геопространственную систему к приложению Go, которое используется для управления беспилотниками. Теперь дроны будут избегать как постоянных, так и временных запрещенных для полета зон. Сообщение опубликовано на сайте компании.

Геопространственная система была разработана компанией три года назад и препятствует полетам в запретных зонах. Также система снабжает пилота информацией о районах, полеты над которыми запрещены — например, подобные запретные зоны находятся вокруг тюрем, аэропортов и атомных электростанций. Обновленная версия системы позволяет сообщать и о временных изменениях, например, подобные ограничения могут быть применены при лесных пожарах, спортивных соревнованиях или прибытии высокопоставленных лиц. В системе предусмотрена карта с обозначенными запретными зонами и пользователь может ознакомиться с ней перед полетом.

Если пилот хочет запустить аппарат в районе, где полеты запрещены или ограничены, например вблизи аэропорта, система выдаст предупреждение и не позволит запустить дрон. Если же у пилота есть лицензия на полеты в подобных местах, он может связаться с DJI и завести учетную запись, подтвержденную компанией, тогда ограничение для конкретной зоны будет снято.

Ранее подобную систему уже внедрила для своих дронов компания 3D Robotics. Квадрокоптер 3DR Solo при полете в режиме реального времени сопоставляет данные о своем местоположении с картами AirMap и отображает как постоянные, так и временные ограничения на полеты в каком-либо районе.

30 марта 2016 года в России вступил в силу закон об обязательно регистрации беспилотников с массой больше 250 граммов. Но в мае в Воздушный кодекс был внесен ряд поправок, в которых порог в 250 граммов предлагается поднять до 30 килограммов.

Екатерина Русакова"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/07/06/DJI-GEO-update

----------


## Avia M

Первый чемпионат по "дрон-биатлону" среди операторов беспилотников состоится в рамках Международного военно-технического форума "Армия-2016", который пройдет 6-11 сентября в парке "Патриот" в подмосковной Кубинке, сообщает в пятницу Минобороны, РИА Новости.

"Основной целью "дрон-биатлона" является оценка подготовленности пилотов в управлении высокоманевренными летательными аппаратами, точности наведения и фокусировке на заданной точке в условиях максимальных скоростей и активного маневрирования, а также демонстрация возможностей воздушной фото- и видеосъемки", — говорится в релизе.

----------


## OKA

"На учениях ракетных войск стратегического назначения (РВСН) России, которые сейчас проходят в Иркутской области, условных диверсантов обнаруживали с помощью беспилотных летательных аппаратов, сообщила пресс-служба Министерства обороны.

По легенде командно-штабных учений, "диверсанты" минировали дороги, по которым должны были проследовать колонны мобильных ракетных комплексов "Тополь".

"БПЛА в режиме передачи прямого видеосигнала в радиусе 20 километров обнаружили диверсионно-разведывательные формирования, проводящие минирование дорог на маршрутах движения колонн. Наряду с проведением диверсий на объектах жизнеобеспечения, таких как трансформаторные подстанции, распределительные узлы, хранилища военной техники и ГСМ, в планы диверсионных групп входил срыв выполнения ракетным полком боевой задачи", - сообщило Минобороны.

С помощью БПЛА условные диверсионные группы, в которые входили более 100 военнослужащих, были обнаружены на дальних подступах к полевым позициям и нейтрализованы.

Пресс-служба военного ведомства добавляет, что в Иркутском ракетном соединении беспилотники применялись впервые."

https://rg.ru/2016/04/01/reg-sibfo/p...chiu-bpla.html


"Более 100 выпускников специализированной снайперской школы, прошедших обучение по обновленной программе, уже успешно сдали экзамены, сообщил ТАСС начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа полковник Александр Гордеев.

По его словам, главной особенностью новой программы является то, что снайперам преподают навыки уничтожения с земли беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

"В учебном процессе активно использовались игровые приемы обучения, такие как "снайперские дуэли", обнаружение и обезвреживание малоразмерных целей в воздухе, имитирующих БЛА, на время. Данное упражнение по обезвреживанию дронов в программу подготовки снайперов включено впервые", - сообщил полковник Гордеев.

Начальник пресс-службы также сказал, что кроме охоты за беспилотниками, в новую программу обучения входит обучение тактике действия снайпера, приемам маскировки на различной местности, ведению разведки. Кроме того, курсанты изучают военную топографию и приемы оказания первой медицинской помощи.

Экзамены для первой сотни слушателей включали в себя стрельбы, в том числе и ведение огня на время по малоразмерным целям в воздухе, имитирующим БПЛА."

https://rg.ru/2016/07/08/snajpery-vv...pilotniki.html

----------


## Avia M

Беспилотный самолет 6-го поколения будет иметь возможность выходить в ближний космос, делая космический скачок, потом в нужном месте войти в атмосферу. Об этом рассказал в интервью ТАСС советник первого заместителя генерального директора КРЭТ Владимир Михеев.

"Полными техническими возможностями будет обладать только беспилотный вариант. Это будут характеристики, недостижимые для 5-го поколения: самолет-беспилотник должен быть гиперзвуковой, со скоростью полета 4-5 Маха, иметь возможность выходить в ближний космос, делая космический скачок, потом в нужном месте войти в атмосферу", - пояснил господин Михеев.

Также он отметил, что основным принципом применения этого самолета станет "так называемая стая, коллективное решение любой задачи. В группе таких самолетов будет один-два пилотируемых, остальные - беспилотные".

"И те, и другие смогут в автоматическом режиме выполнять все полетные функции, начиная от взлета до выполнения боевых задач и посадки. Пилотируемый самолет 6-го поколения получит урезанные на программном уровне характеристики, но у летчика будет возможность управления, чтобы принять решение в сложной тактической ситуации", - добавил он.

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Raytheon в конце июля текущего года проведет испытания стаи беспилотных летательных аппаратов Coyote на море, сообщает Flightglobal. Испытания будут проводиться в рамках программы LOCUST (LOw Cost Uav Swarm Technology, дешевая технология объединения беспилотников в стаи).

Как ожидается, на море компания запустит стаю из 30 беспилотников. Запуск осуществят с палубы корабля. Целью морских испытаний станет проверка способности Coyote со специальным программным обеспечением выполнять автономные полеты в стаях над морем. Другие подробности намеченных проверок не уточняются.

Coyote представляет собой небольшой расходуемый беспилотник трубного запуска. Аппарат оснащен несколькими датчиками для оценки скорости ветра, температуры воздуха, влажности и давления, а также системой оценки получаемых повреждений в режиме реального времени. Сегодня такие аппараты используются для исследования ураганов.

Первые испытания модифицированного Coyote, способного летать в стае, состоялись в апреле прошлого года. В июне текущего года Raytheon запустила стаю из 30 таких аппаратов. Испытания состоялись на полигоне в Юме в Аризоне.

Василий Сычёв'



Coyote

Raytheon

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/07/11/sea-trials


"Американская компания Honeywell и израильская IAI займутся совместной разработкой системы, которая позволит беспилотным летательным аппаратам выполнять автономные полеты в едином воздушном пространстве наравне с гражданскими самолетами. Как сообщает Defense News, испытания системы планируется провести в середине 2018 года.

Объем финансирования составит 900 тысяч долларов. Систему уклонения от столкновения в воздухе планируется установить на разведывательный беспилотник Heron-1 компании IAI. Сперва аппарат с новой системой пройдет испытания в воздушном пространстве Израиля, а затем — в нескольких точках в США.

Беспилотник Heron-1 имеет в длину 8,5 метра и размах крыла 16,6 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса аппарата составляет 1,2 тонны. Беспилотник может выполнять полеты на скорости до 207 километров в час, а дальность его действия составляет 350 километров. Heron-1 способен нести полезную нагрузку массой до 250 килограммов.

Василий Сычёв"



MDA

Heron-1

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/07/12/flight


"Французская компания Thales на авиасалоне в Фарнборо представила новый разведывательный беспилотный летательный аппарат Fulmar X, который можно запускать с палубы корабля. Как сообщает Flightglobal, корпус беспилотника полностью выполнен из композиционных материалов. В ближайшее время первые два таких аппарата будут поставлены морской службе Малайзии, которая заказала семь Fulmar X.

Масса аппарата составляет 20 килограммов при размахе крыла около трех метров. Беспилотник может нести полезную нагрузку массой до четырех килограммов, а дальность его полета составляет около 80 километров. Аппарат комплектуется электронно-оптической и инфракрасной системами наблюдения.

Запуск беспилотника осуществляется при помощи катапульты. Захват аппарата производится при помощи воздушной сети. Thales намерена оснастить Fulmar X и радиолокационной станцией. В ближайшее время компания намерена выбрать поставщика радара. Кроме того, на аппарат может быть установлена система автоматического распознавания целей.

Василий Сычёв"



Fulmar X

Thales

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/07/12/fulmar

----------


## OKA

"ВС Израиля не смогли сбить БЛА двумя ракетами Patriot и одной "воздух-воздух"
инцидент произошел в районе Голанских высот на границе с Сирией, дрон залетел неглубоко на 4 км, развернулся и улетел
Israel Unsuccessfully Tries to Intercept Drone That Breached Its Airspace - Israel News - Haaretz

есть спекуляции, что это "Форпост" российских ВС, то есть IAI Searcher. Рвался так сказать на родину :) "

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2778005.htm

"...Как пишут, после неудачных попыток сбить БПЛА с помощью двух ракет ЗРК Patriot, по нему с истребителя пустили ракету "воздух-воздух", но тоже безрезультатно. А далее он уже вернулся в сирийское проистранство, так как углублялся в контролируемое Израилем пространство на дальность всего 4 км."

Подробнее : Попытка перехвата беспилотника из Сирии израильской ПВО. 17.07.2016 - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

Про беспилотники СФ :

http://bmpd.livejournal.com/2029756.html#cutid1

http://www.redstar.ru/images/files/r...716-na-s-z.pdf -номер посвящён 100-лeтию МА.

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 13 августа. INTERFAX.RU - Начались летные испытания тяжелого беспилотного летательного аппарата (БЛА) "Альтаир", сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"Подъем в воздух "Альтаира" состоялся в Казани в середине июля. Впереди у беспилотника обширная программа летных испытаний", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он напомнил, что работы по созданию комплекса БЛА по заказу Минобороны РФ с конца 2011 года ведет казанское НПО "ОКБ имени Симонова" (ранее ОКБ "Сокол").

По его словам, аппарат взлетной массой около пяти тонн относится к классу средневысотных БЛА большой продолжительности полета. БЛА представляет собой высокоплан с V-образным хвостовым оперением. Размах крыла аппарата - около 28,5 м, длина - 11,6 м.

Элементы конструкции БЛА созданы на казанском предприятии "КАПО-Композит". Аппарат оснащен двумя дизельными двигателями компании Red Aircraft с тянущими винтами.

Российский эксперт в области беспилотных систем Денис Федутинов, комментируя по просьбе "Интерфакса" начало летных испытаний нового БЛА, отметил, что "Альтаир" должен стать российским аналогом американского БЛА Reaper.

"Схожая размерность аппаратов, их принадлежность к одному классу дают основания предполагать, что "Альтаир" сможет решать не только разведывательно-наблюдательные, но и ударные задачи", - отметил эксперт."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/523405

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 15 августа. /ТАСС/. Новейший российский беспилотный летательный аппарат (БЛА) тактического звена "Корсар" в ближайшие дни выйдет на государственные испытания, все три проходящих испытания беспилотника находятся в строю. Об этом в понедельник сообщил ТАСС представитель Объединенной приборостроительной корпорации (входит в Ростех).

Ранее в СМИ появилась информация о том, что существовавший в единственном числе беспилотник "Корсар" разбился в ходе одного из испытательных полетов.

"Эта информация не соответствует действительности. Была нештатная ситуация, связанная с ошибкой оператора. Это человеческий фактор, экипажи только учатся летать на нашем БЛА. Но ничего критического не произошло - самолет успешно приземлился с помощью парашютной системы", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, сейчас проходят испытания три борта, все они в строю, в том числе тот, с которым произошла нештатная ситуация. "Конкретно этот самолет уже после инцидента совершил уже несколько полетов и сел без всяких ЧП", - добавил представитель корпорации.

Он отметил, что "Корсар" прошел все летно-конструкторские испытания. "Эта машина, над которой мы трудились несколько лет, там все просчитано и выверено. В ближайшие дни БЛА выйдет на госиспытания", - резюмировал собеседник агентства.

БЛА "Корсар" предназначен для решения тактических задач на поле боя. Масса аппарата порядка 200 кг, а размах крыла составляет 6,5 м.

В состав комплекса входит несколько летательных аппаратов, наземный пункт управления, а также другая аппаратура. В перспективе в составе комплекса "Корсар" может появиться еще один беспилотник, отличающийся от имеющегося некоторыми характеристиками."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Новейший беспилотник "Корсар" в ближайшие дни выйдет на госиспытания

----------


## Pilot

вот та самая статья NEWSru.co.il :: Источник: в ходе испытаний разбился российский БПЛА "Корсар", которого ждали в Сирии

----------


## Pilot

Астана. 22 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-КАЗАХСТАН - Министры обороны Казахстана и Израиля Имангали Тасмагамбетов и Авигдор Либерман на переговорах в Тель-Авиве договорились о совместном производстве беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА) по израильской технологии в Астане, сообщила пресс-служба казахстанского оборонного ведомства.

"Данный проект будет реализован в Астане в авиационно-техническом центре, который имеет необходимые производственные мощности и кадровый потенциал для организации сборочного производства и сервисного обслуживания БПЛА при условии получения соответствующих технологий и обучения специалистов", - цитирует пресс-служба И.Тасмагамбетова.

Кроме того, стороны договорились об обучении казахстанских военных на базе израильского Центра подготовки операторов БПЛА.

----------


## Fencer

В Татарстане совершил первый полет разработанный в Казани беспилотник для Арктики | InKazan

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 23 авг - РИА Новости. Служба беспилотной авиации, которая займется обучением личного состава работе с беспилотными летательными аппаратами (БЛА), создана в Западном военном округе (ЗВО), сообщает во вторник пресс-служба округа.

В настоящее время на вооружении соединений и воинских частей ЗВО имеется более 50 комплексов БЛА, среди них "Орлан-10", "Леер-3", "Элерон", "Тахион" и "Гранат- 1,2,3,4". Все перечисленные беспилотники - разработки отечественных производителей.

"Впервые в Западном военном округе создана служба беспилотной авиации... Под руководством офицеров службы личный состав расчетов БЛА будет изучать порядок и способы применения беспилотной авиации при решении различных задач в горной и лесистой местности, выполнять задания по разведке горных ущелий и поиску объектов условного противника в различных климатических условиях днем и ночью", - говорится в сообщении.

В пресс-службе уточнили, что новейшая техника, установленная на комплексах БЛА, позволяет отслеживать несколько целей одновременно, в том числе замаскированные. Применение беспилотников при выполнении практических стрельб позволяет артиллеристам точно определять координаты и характер целей, а также оперативно вносить поправки на ведение огня в зависимости от погодных условий.

Кроме того, БЛА значительно повышают возможности разведывательных органов при выполнении ими задач разведки в боевой обстановке, позволяют снизить потери в личном составе и технике, а в большинстве случаев - полностью их избежать.

----------


## OKA

" «Панцирь-С1» уничтожает коптер «Звезды»: видео кинжального удара "




Зашибись)) Игруны))

Ещё : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a87Wcd7eqTQ

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Raytheon занялась модернизацией наземных станций управления стратегических беспилотных летательных аппаратов RQ-4 Global Hawk, сообщает Flightglobal. В ходе работ на станциях заменят большую часть оборудования и элементов управления. Кроме того, системы перенесут из палаток, в которых они были размещены изначально, в капитальные здания.

Беспилотники Globak Hawk поступили на вооружение США в 2004 году. Они используются для разведки и наблюдения с большой высоты. За последние несколько лет для беспилотников разработали несколько новых разведывательных систем, включая новые мультиспектральные камеры и системы радиоэлектронной разведки.

При этом в наземные станции изменения и доработки практически не вносились. В результате операторам беспилотников стало сложнее управлять стратегическими беспилотниками и их оборудованием. В расчет одного Global Hawk входят два оператора: один управляет самим беспилотником, а второй — разведывательным оборудованием.

По итогам модернизации станции будут выполнены по открытой архитектуре. Это означает, что все их составные блоки будут подключены друг к другу, чтобы обмениваться данными по хорошо описанным схемам и протоколам. Если военные решат пригласить стороннюю компанию к модернизации станций, ей будет предоставлена полная информация об устройстве станции.

В перспективе открытая архитектура позволит модернизировать станции быстрее. В частности, в них можно будет просто отключать устаревшие блоки и подсоединять вместо них новые. Кроме того, функциональные возможности наземных станций можно будет наращивать, подключая к ним новые блоки.

Наземные станции управления Global Hawk расположены на авиабазах «Бил» в Калифорнии и «Гранд Форкс» в Северной Дакоте. Работы по модернизации на них будут проводиться до конца 2019 года. После этого системы управления будут в полной мере контролировать бортовое оборудование Global Hawk.

Модернизированные беспилотники Global Hawk также смогут служить в качестве носителей электронно-оптических разведывательных систем SYERS-2B/C и оптических камер высокого разрешения OBC. Сегодня эти системы являются стандартными инструментами наблюдения американских высотных разведывательных самолетов U-2 Dragon Lady.

В случае реализации этого плана США, возможно, спишут все самолеты-разведчики U-2 и существенно сэкономят на расходах. RQ-4B также смогут нести мультиспектральные камеры MS-177, которые сейчас стоят на самолетах целеуказания E-8C JSTARS. Обновленные наземные станции Global Hawk будут в состоянии управлять новым оборудованием без каких-либо неполадок.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/08/25/controls



Про эрбасовские "Zephyr" на англ. :

    
https://warisboring.com/britains-new...bed#.x66j6s4zp



"С подразделениями беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) российской военной базы, дислоцированной в Республике Абхазия, завершился месячный лагерный сбор на полигоне Гудаута.

В мероприятии принимали участие около 100 специалистов соединения, было задействовано до 10 современных комплексов с БЛА «Орлан», «Застава», «Гранат» и др.

В ходе сбора военнослужащие совершенствовали навыки по подготовке к работе и развертыванию комплексов с БЛА, а также пуску аппаратов.

Военные инструкторы провели занятия по управлению БЛА в условиях сильного ветра, разъяснили алгоритм действий при приземлении аппарата. В частности, продемонстрировали полет аппарата при попадании в струю встречного ветра. С целью недопущения падения аппарата показали механизм действия встроенного парашюта для внештатных ситуаций.

Также в ходе лагерного сбора военнослужащие с применением БЛА отработали наземную разведку условных целей с последующей передачей их координат в штабы боевых подразделений, в т.ч. артиллерии и разведки.

Использование беспилотных летательных аппаратов позволяет артиллеристам в режиме реального времени точно определять координаты и характер целей, а также оперативно вносить поправки при ведении огня.

В завершении лагерного сбора специалисты подразделения БЛА российской военной базы Южного военного округа (ЮВО) сдали экзамены по применению комплексов с беспилотными летательными аппаратами.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2094103@egNews

----------


## OKA

"Новая комплексная система защиты от "неизвестных БЛА"        bmpd       August 31st, 0:01

 Как сообщает Yann Cochennec в статье «Drones baladeurs : Airbus Defense & Space travaille aussi à une solution», опубликованной журналом "Air&Cosmos", нейтрализация беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые нелегально вторгаются в воздушное пространство над объектами, относящимся к запретным или уязвимым, к примеру, аэропорты, как никогда ранее стало одним из основных направлений работы компаний в области обороны и безопасности. Тем более что риски столкновений между БЛА и гражданскими самолетами остаются актуальными, о чем свидетельствует инцидент с самолетом ATR 72, во время его захода на посадку в аэропорту Ньюкей в Великобритании 11 августа 2016. Спустя семь дней Airbus A321 авиакомпании Lufthansa при заходе на посадку в аэропорт Мюнхена столкнулся с той же проблемой.



    Система защиты от БЛА разработки компаний Electronics & Border Security и DeDrone © Airbus Defense & Space/DeDrone

Филиал компании Airbus Defense & Space компания Electronics & Border Security объединила свои усилия с германским стартапом DeDrone, который разрабатывает комплекс технологических предложений для нейтрализации «шальных БЛА». Система определяет зону безопасности в радиусе до 10 км. Целый комплекс электронных датчиков позволяет определять факт нарушения зоны: это панорамные камеры, датчики радиочастот, системы инфракрасного видения…

Как только БЛА обнаруживается, остается его нейтрализовать. Здесь также имеется целый спектр решений: от постановщика помех до лазерного луча, который уничтожает  БЛА, находящийся в зоне видимости. Оба партнера уже провели испытания для проверки надежности и реализуемости концепции этих предложений."

Новая комплексная система защиты от "неизвестных БЛА" - bmpd

----------


## Avia M

Актуально.
Скоро в продаже. Средства нейтрализации БЛА парящих возле чужих балконов. Спешите покупать. :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Актуально.
> Скоро в продаже. Средства нейтрализации БЛА парящих возле чужих балконов. Спешите покупать.


Ну так все и спешат. Никому например на G-20 такое не нужно :




Беспилотник против боевиков под Алеппо - Юрий Лямин

На "ганзе" ветка : средства борьбы с бпла и дпла а также буд(земля-вода) - Guns.ru Talks

Как уничтожить беспилотник — Популярная механика

 

В аэропортах США тестируют систему защиты от дронов | Robogeek.Ru

Теоретически и это может сгодиться : 

Каталог - Конструкторское бюро радиоаппаратуры КОБРА

----------


## Pilot

Россия догнала Запад в сфере производства беспилотников - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 7 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Россия полностью ликвидировала отставание от западных конкурентов по беспилотной тематике и робототехнике, сообщил в среду замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"Нас упрекали ещс несколько лет назад, что мы серьсзно отстали в этом направлении - особенно по беспилотному направлению. Сегодня я считаю, что практически это отставание ликвидировано", - сказал Ю.Борисов в интервью в эфире телеканала "Россия 24"

"Российская армия имеет уже на вооружении, а российские предприятия готовы нам предлагать ещс новые разработки практически всего типажа - от тактического до стратегического класса беспилотников как информационных, так и ударных. Причем, и самолстного и вертолстного типов", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

По его словам, Россия в этом классе вооружений выровнялась с ведущими армиями мира.

"Что касается робототехнических средств - в первую очередь сухопутных и морских, то, пожалуй, образцы, которые представлены в том числе и на форуме "Армия-2016", они по некоторым показателям даже превосходят зарубежные аналоги", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

"Мы видим очень много инициативных инновационных разработок, особенно в области робототехники, беспилотной авиации, систем управления, систем связи", - сказал Ю.Борисов, который участвует в работе форуме "Армия-2016".

----------


## Pilot

В России создан первый ударный беспилотник | Русская весна

Корпорация «Иркут» начала испытания беспилотного летательного аппарата (БПЛА) в рамках опытно-конструкторской работы «Прорыв» (ранее был известен как проект «Як-133»).

Аппарат способен вести разведку и при необходимости уничтожать объекты противника, оставаясь при этом незаметным для его радаров. Новинка построена по оригинальной аэродинамической схеме и внешне сильно отличается от традиционных летательных аппаратов.

В дальнейшем новейший беспилотник будет оснащен не только управляемыми ракетами класса «воздух-земля» и бомбами, но и оптико-электронными системами, комплексами радиотехнической разведки и даже радиолокатором.

Как отметил собеседник «Известий» в авиастроительной отрасли, аэродинамическая схема новейшего беспилотника (сочетание геометрической и конструктивной схемы летательного аппарата) очень сложная, содержащая много уникальных технических решений, ранее не применявшихся ни в одном из серийных летательных аппаратов.

«На этапе проектирования шли дискуссии между представителями Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени Жуковского (ЦАГИ), „Иркута“ и ОКБ Яковлева, в ходе которых высказывались мнения, что аппарат такой формы вообще не сможет летать, — рассказал „Известиям“ один из участников проекта». 
 Состав вооружения беспилотника пока до конца еще не определен, но уже сейчас известно, что стационарные цели БПЛА будет уничтожать бомбами с лазерными и оптическими головками самонаведения, а также корректируемыми по сигналу ГЛОНАСС.

«Уникальная аэродинамическая схема дрона позволяет сделать БПЛА невидимым для вражеских радаров даже в тот момент, когда он применяет оружие или ведет разведку, но и достаточно маневренным и скоростным, — рассказал авиастроитель. — Для того чтобы новейший беспилотник с выбранной аэродинамической схемой смог полететь, пришлось проделать очень сложную работу по комплексированию БПЛА, к которой, в частности, привлекались специалисты из Роскосмоса.»

Термин «комплексирование» означает сведение работы всех систем и подсистем, установленных на борту летательного аппарата, в единый комплекс. По словам собеседника «Известий», используя современные технологии, можно заставить летать и выполнять маневры даже табуретку, но остается проблема, как при этом управлять таким изделием.

«Все системы летательного аппарата должны действовать в комплексе, как единый организм. Если пилот, к примеру, начинает выполнять маневр, то все бортовые системы — навигационная, управления двигателями и т. д. — с учетом конструкции летательного аппарата и его характеристик оптимизируют свою работу так, чтобы без срывов выполнить заданный маневр, — пояснил представитель авиастроительной отрасли.

— В современных летательных аппаратах несколько тысяч различных систем и подсистем, контролирующих и управляющих сотнями параметров полета, и пилот не может самостоятельно следить за работой каждой. Поэтому современные летательные аппараты оснащаются информационно-управляющими системами (ИУС), заставляющими работать самолет в комплексе.»

Самая важная часть комплексирования — прописать алгоритмы и математические формулы, задающие логику и параметры работы всех систем летательного аппарата, которые, превратившись в специальную программу, и закладываются в ИУС летательного аппарата. 
 — Если говорить о планерах, то мы сейчас примерно на уровне мировых стандартов в части БПЛА малых размеров и имеем некритичное — меньше трех лет — отставание в части сверхлегких композитных конструкций для беспилотников больших размеров. Если говорить о системах навигации и управления, то наши разработки не уступают зарубежным аналогам, но минус в том, что выполнены пока на иностранной элементной базе.

По силовым установкам мы несколько отстаем, но могу констатировать, что сейчас у нас ведутся разработки в области локализации производства поршневых и турбореактивных двигателей, так что эту нишу отечественная промышленность закрывает усиленными темпами.

По обработке данных мониторинга мы создаем собственные проблемно-ориентированные продукты и уже выводим их на мировой рынок. А по интеграции в общее воздушное пространство мы, возможно, даже опережаем мировой уровень на 1–2 года.»

----------


## OKA

Прогулочный дрон))




Вопросы применения неоднозначны))

Только электромагнитные импульсы остановят тварей  "скайнэта")) Если получится))

----------


## OKA

"Агентство перспективных оборонных разработок (DARPA) Пентагона дало старт программе разработки разнесенной системе слежения за беспилотными летательными аппаратами, летающими в больших городах на высоте менее 300 метров. Программа получила название Aerial Dragnet. В первую очередь новую систему планируется использовать для защиты американских военных от атак дронов террористов.

Сегодня уже существует обширная сеть станций контроля воздушного движения, позволяющая относительно точно для любого заданного момента времени определить местоположение и идентифицировать любое гражданское воздушное судно. Эта система ежедневно отслеживает тысячи авиарейсов.

Однако для небольших беспилотников такой системы слежения не существует. Несмотря на всевозможные правила полетов дронов, установленные в разных странах, по большому счету за этими аппаратами никто не следит. В США существует несколько онлайн-сервисов, дающих информацию о полетах дронов, однако эти данные заносятся в базу самими операторами на добровольной основе.

По данным DARPA, с каждым днем небольшие беспилотники становятся все более функциональными и простыми в управлении, а цены на них постоянно снижаются. Это приводит к все большему распространению таких аппаратов и делает их все более привлекательными для террористов. Чтобы противостоять этой угрозе военным и необходима новая система слежения за беспилотниками.

Согласно требованиям военных, новая система должна уметь обнаруживать и сопровождать дроны, даже за пределами прямой видимости. Датчики системы должны уметь обнаруживать аппараты, летящие в узких пространствах между зданиями, а также сохранять траектории полета всех обнаруженных беспилотников.

Вычислительная часть новой системы слежения должна уметь рассчитывать вероятное продолжение маршрута для тех беспилотников, которые внезапно исчезают из поля наблюдения. Наконец, новая система должна быть масштабируемой, чтобы ее покрытие можно было расширять на еще не покрытые новые городские территории.

В настоящее время разработкой городских систем слежения за беспилотниками занимаются несколько компаний. В частности, в конце прошлого года израильская компания Artsys360 представила серию микрорадаров, которые можно использовать для обнаружения, классификации и сопровождения малых беспилотников, включая любительские дроны в режиме висения.

Радиолокационные станции компании не имеют подвижных частей и могут объединяться в сеть используя разные системы обмена информацией. Станции можно устанавливать на зданиях, заборах, вышках связи. Радары одинаково эффективно работают как на открытой местности, так и в условиях застройки.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/16/drones

----------


## OKA

"Для тактического беспилотного авиационного комплекса с дальностью применения до 100 км, созданного в рамках подпрограммы № 2 «Многофункциональные беспилотные авиационные комплексы специального назначения» Государственной научно-технической программы «Многофункциональные беспилотные авиационные комплексы и технологии их производства», 2011 – 2015 годы специалистами ОАО «558 Авиационный ремонтный завод» был разработан и изготовлен беспилотный летательный аппарат 1ЛА-150 «Гриф-1».

Для расширения функциональных возможностей применения БЛА в его состав была включена мобильная пусковая установка (МПУ), разработка которой была также поручена ОАО «558 АРЗ».

Данная разработка явилась уникальной для Беларуси, так как до этого созданием пусковых установок для БЛА такой массы в нашей стране никто не занимался.

В рекордные для такого проекта сроки – 11 месяцев – специалисты управления перспективных разработок авиаремонтного предприятия реализовали задумку уже “в железе” – появился опытный образец.

В декабре 2015 г. МПУ успешно прошла государственные испытания. С 2016 года предприятие готово приступить к освоению ее в серийном производстве.

Базовым шасси для устройства запуска стал прицеп «МАЗ» повышенной проходимости.

Отличительной особенностью созданной пневмо-гидравлической МПУ является возможность осуществления запуска с неподготовленных площадок ограниченных размеров (300×300 м) тактического БЛА самолетного типа массой до 180 кг с обеспечением оптимальной скорости схода с направляющей в диапазоне от 20 до 33 м/с за счет регулировки рабочего давления запуска."



В Беларуси разработали мобильную пусковую установку для тактических дронов | Военный информатор


"Компания "ЮВС АВИА" завершила испытания беспилотного комплекса воздушной разведки и наблюдения вертолетного типа "Гранад ВА-1000", который планируется поставлять Минобороны и МЧС РФ, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" генеральный директор компании Владимир Агамалян.
"Первая поставка в военное ведомство комплексов с "Гранад ВА-1000" вертолетного типа находится в плане гособоронзаказа на 2017 год", - сказал В.Агамалян.
При этом он не стал уточнять, о каком количестве может идти речь.
По словам В.Агамаляна, МЧС также планирует приобрести первую партию комплексов с беспилотниками "Гранад ВА-1000" в 2017 году. "Ожидается, что МЧС России закупит первую партию беспилотников "Гранад ВА-1000" практически в той же комплектации, что и министерство обороны РФ", - уточнил он.
В.Агамалян сообщил, что в ближайшее время комплексу с беспилотником "Гранад ВА-1000" будет присвоена литера серийного образца, после чего он может быть принят на вооружение.
Планируется, что Минобороны и МЧС РФ будут использовать комплекс для мониторинга зон возможного радиоактивного заражения, а также решения других задач, отметил В.Агамалян.
Беспилотник "Гранад ВА - 1000" представляет собой легкую конструкцию из углеродного волокна и других высокотехнологичных материалов. Беспилотник может выполнять вертикальный взлет с площадки размером не более 5 на 5 м с последующим переходом к горизонтальному полету.
"Гранад ВА-1000" имеет взлетную массу 5,5 кг. Масса полезной нагрузки - 1,2-1,5 кг. Радиус полета - 500 м - с пультом дистанционного управления, 40 км - на основе навигационной системы. Предельная высота полета - до 4000 м."






http://twower.livejournal.com/2024353.html#comments

----------


## OKA

"Федеральное управление гражданской авиации США заказало исследование с целью установить, насколько любительские дроны могут быть опасны для людей. Как пишет Aviation Week, исследование проводится Университетом Алабамы. Выводы специалистов будут учтены управлением при корректировке существующих и разработке новых правил полетов дронов.

В настоящее время в США действует «Раздел 333» правил летной безопасности. Он запрещает беспилотникам выполнять полеты за пределами прямой видимости оператора, которая определена в 480 метров, и на высоте более 61 метра. Эти правила не применимы к государственным структурам, которые обязаны получать государственную лицензию на осуществление полетов беспилотной техники.

В августе к правилам была принята поправка 107, допускающая выдачу частным лицам особого разрешения, которое позволит им управлять дронами за пределами прямой видимости на дальности до 32 километров, на высоте до 122 метров и при скорости полета до 160 километров в час.

При этом в США запрещено осуществлять полеты беспилотников над аэропортами и скоплениями людей. Считается, что дрон, упав с высоты или налетев на человека, может причинить ему повреждения. Однако никто еще не пытался оценить, насколько опасными могут быть последствия таких происшествий.

Новая работа сотрудников Университета Алабамы строится на компьютерном моделировании столкновений дронов и людей. Ученые изучают различные условия, включая падение на толпу вышедшего из строя дрона вертикально и под углом и столкновение аппарата с пешеходом.

В первую очередь исследователей интересуют повреждения груди и головы, которые могут нанести беспилотники. Детальное компьютерное моделирование проводится для повреждений, наносимых лопастями вращающихся винтов и подвесным оборудованием аппаратов, особенно камерами.

Специалисты, участвующие в исследовании, уже передали Федеральному управлению гражданской авиации США свои предварительные выводы, однако их содержание пока неизвестно. Ожидается, что окончательные выводы будут сделаны осенью текущего года, а уже в декабре управление опубликует новые поправки к правилам полетов дронов, учитывающие результаты исследования.

Сегодня некоторые компании в США заинтересованы в разрешении на полеты дронов над людьми. В августе текущего года американский новостной телеканал CNN создал подразделение беспилотных летательных систем. Оно получило несколько типов дронов, которые будут использоваться для съемки репортажей и новостных сюжетов.

Федеральное управление гражданской авиации уже разрешило новому подразделению проводить полеты дронов над головами людей. CNN пока является единственной компанией, имеющей такую прерогативу. Разрешение распространяется только на дроны Fotokite Pro, взлетающие со специальной платформы и соединенные с ней кабелем. Масса подобного аппарата составляет чуть меньше 900 граммов.

Параллельно с изучением уровня опасности, которую дроны представляют для людей, в США проводится другое исследование. Оно призвано оценить повреждения, которые дрон может причинить самолету при столкновении в воздухе, чтобы сравнить их с реальным ущербом лайнеров от столкновений с птицами. Результаты этого исследования будут представлены авиационным властям в конце сентября.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/21/danger

А насколько бывают опасны нелюбительские дроны, знаю не только лишь гумконвои))

----------


## OKA

" Минобороны РФ контролирует выполнение множества НИОКР в области беспилотных летательных аппаратов

Военные пытаются формировать максимально полную линейку БЛА

  Денис Федутинов, главный редактор издания «Беспилотная авиация»

Пять лет назад общим местом при обсуждении вопросов развития отечественных систем с беспилотными летательными аппаратами (БЛА) было существенное отставание России от технологически развитых стран мира. За прошедшие годы российскими заказчиками, среди которых Министерство обороны России занимает первое место, было сделано многое для исправления ситуации. В части БЛА малого класса ситуация была достаточно быстро исправлена – военные начали активно закупать те системы, которые российские разработчики создали в инициативном порядке. Однако в том, что касается более тяжелых беспилотных систем, потребовались серьезные усилия для начала работ по тематике. С учетом незавершенности имеющихся проектов эти усилия должны быть продолжены и в будущем. Известно, что российскими предприятиями в интересах Министерства обороны нашей страны ведется ряд работ по созданию перспективных беспилотных авиационных систем. Это проект тактического БЛА, два проекта средневысотных БЛА большой продолжительности полета, проекты высотных аппаратов и разведывательно-ударного БЛА малой заметности. Кроме того, планируется модернизация БЛА тактического класса «Форпост».

Тактические беспилотники

Что касается комплекса «Форпост», то он представляет собой систему Searcher MkII разработки израильского концерна Israel Aerospace Industries, собираемую по лицензии заводом УЗГА в Екатеринбурге. Первоначально закупки данных комплексов представлялись вынужденной мерой. Однако, похоже, комплекс пришелся по душе российским военным – в прошлом году появилась информация о заказе еще одной партии данных систем. Планы дальнейших закупок, по-видимому, могут вылиться в поставки еще примерно 50 систем со 150 аппаратами соответственно. Чтобы обезопасить себя от политических рисков, рассматривается вопрос о модернизации и глубокой локализации комплекса. Сообщалось, что обновленный БЛА будет тяжелее оригинала – его взлетная масса составит около 500 кг против 436 кг у оригинальной версии. Повышение массы потребует переработки конструкции самого планера. Кроме того, известно, что на беспилотнике планируется установить бортовые системы отечественного производства.

Одним из чисто российских проектов в области тактических беспилотных систем является комплекс «Корсар». Система, которая, по-видимому, должна стать аналогом американского БЛА Shadow, создается входящим в состав концерна «Вега» рыбинским КБ «Луч». Основными задачами этого БЛА станут разведка и наблюдение в радиусе до 50 км. Предполагаемый внешний облик БЛА стал известен в сентябре 2015 г. Взлетная масса аппарата – около 200 кг. Параллельно с разработкой БЛА в Рыбинске создавалась площадка для серийного производства данных систем и заявлялось, что первые аппараты должны быть изготовлены в конце 2016 г., а выход производства на проектную мощность был намечен на конец 2017 г.

БЛА MALE-класса

Также в России ведутся работы по созданию двух комплексов БЛА, относящихся к так называемому MALE-классу, т. е. к средневысотным аппаратам большой продолжительности полета (medium altitude long endurance). Первоначально сообщалось, что эти БЛА будут иметь взлетную массу порядка 1 и 5 т. Близость по размерности к американским Predator и Reaper дала повод предполагать также и их функциональную близость. Одной из двух упомянутых систем является комплекс со средневысотным БЛА, который в интересах Министерства обороны создает группа «Кронштадт». Контракт на разработку был подписан в октябре 2011 г. По имеющимся данным, масса аппарата составляет около 1,2 т, а максимальная полезная нагрузка достигает 300 кг. Сообщалось, что БЛА будет способен находиться в воздухе до 24 часов. Весной 2016 г. в прессе появились сведения относительно того, что были начаты испытания данного БЛА на базе ЛИИ им. Громова в подмосковном Жуковском. Начало аэродромных испытаний говорит о том, что проект перешел через важный рубеж. Вместе с тем до его полного завершения, очевидно, потребуется еще существенное время.

Систему с более тяжелым БЛА «Альтаир», также относящимся к классу MALE, в рамках темы «Альтиус» c 2011 г. разрабатывает казанская компания ОКБ им. Симонова (ранее именовалась ОКБ «Сокол»). Двухдвигательный БЛА представляет собой высокоплан с размахом крыла чуть менее 30 м с V-образным хвостовым оперением. Как предполагается, максимальная продолжительность полета беспилотника будет достигать 48 часов. В июле, по сообщению официальных лиц из правительства Республики Татарстан, начались летные испытания этого беспилотника. По словам премьер-министра Татарстана Ильдара Халикова, серийное производство должно начаться в 2018 г. С учетом нынешнего статуса проекта это выглядят излишне оптимистично.

Разведывательно-ударный аппарат

С 2012 г. работы по проекту тяжелого разведывательно-ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата в рамках темы «Охотник» ведутся компанией «Сухой». Михаил Погосян, тогда возглавлявший компанию, говорил, что проектирование комплекса должно было стать первой совместной работой соответствующих подразделений компаний «Сухой» и МиГ. По известным данным, БЛА будет иметь взлетную массу около 20 т. Ближайшим зарубежным аналогом данного БЛА видится американский аппарат X-47 разработки компании Northrop Grumman. В 2014 г. заместитель председателя коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии России Олег Бочкарев сообщил, что первый полет БЛА ожидается в 2018 г. Впрочем, опыт зарубежных компаний, начавших соответствующие разработки еще в начале 2000-х, дает основания считать, что, даже если получится поднять аппарат в воздух в срок, полная реализация проекта – вопрос весьма отдаленной перспективы.

Высотные системы

Один из проектов по созданию российского высотного БЛА находится в работе, в ней принимают участие ЦАГИ и ЭМЗ им. Мясищева. Проектирование аппарата, который должен стать демонстратором технологий, ведется в рамках темы «Обзор-1». Детали данного проекта не разглашаются. Можно предположить, что речь не идет о каком-то нетрадиционном решении, скорее возможна параллель с американским высотным БЛА большой продолжительности полета Global Hawk. Сообщалось, что до конца 2015 г. КБ ЭМЗ им. Мясищева должно разработать конструкторскую документацию и в 2016 г. приступить к постройке первого прототипа. Даже при благоприятных условиях это будет весьма длительный проект.

Еще один высотный БЛА – «Сова» разрабатывает компания «Тайбер» при поддержке Фонда перспективных исследований (ФПИ). Это так называемый псевдоспутник – аппарат, способный длительное время барражировать над заданным районом на высотах выше коммерческого авиатрафика. Питание электродвигателям БЛА обеспечивают панели солнечных батарей, как в случае с БЛА Zephyr компании Airbus, выкупившей данную разработку у компании QinetiQ. В июле успешно завершились летные испытания прототипа БЛА с 9-метровым размахом крыла и взлетной массой около 12 кг. Аппарат выполнил полет продолжительностью свыше двух суток. Начало летных испытаний второго прототипа комплекса «Сова» с размахом крыла 28 м запланировано на сентябрь 2016 г.

Как отметили в ФПИ, беспилотник поможет решить проблемы обеспечения длительного мониторинга в северных широтах, а также удовлетворить растущие телекоммуникационные запросы в различных сферах деятельности.

Заключение

Как видно из краткого перечня проектов, Минобороны России параллельно контролирует выполнение множества НИОКР в области БЛА. Действуя «по всему фронту», военные пытаются формировать максимально полную линейку соответствующих аппаратов. Данная задача, очевидно, труднореализуема в силу объективных причин, включая отсутствие достаточных компетенций по данной тематике, технологические и кадровые проблемы, финансовые сложности. Это делает почти неизбежным сдвиг сроков «вправо», по некоторым проектам весьма существенный. Однако если работы по созданию высотного БЛА стратегического класса и тяжелого разведывательно-ударного аппарата наверняка потребуют значительного времени, то российские аналоги американских БЛА Shadow, Predator и Reaper (на которые у американских военных приходится основная нагрузка) обещают появиться во вполне обозримой перспективе."

ВЕДОМОСТИ - Минобороны РФ контролирует выполнение множества НИОКР в области беспилотных летательных аппаратов

----------


## OKA

"Японские предприятия в ближайшее время займутся разработкой беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые будут выступать в роли ведомых для пилотируемых истребителей. Как пишет Aviation Week, из-за пацифистской направленности конституции страны новые аппараты не смогут наносить удары по наземным целям (такое действие считается актом агрессии), однако их можно будет использовать в воздушном бою (для самообороны).



В разработке подобных ведомых аппаратов сегодня заинтересованы несколько стран мира. В частности, в сентябре прошлого года об этом заявило командование ВВС США. Правда, военные полагают, что на первом этапе новые ведомые беспилотники будут использоваться истребителями только для рекогносцировки и нанесения ударов по наземным целям.

Дело в том, что существующие технологии пока не позволяют создать достаточно «умную» и маневренную беспилотную боевую технику, которая бы могла принимать полноценное участие в воздушном бою, особенно, если речь идет о маневренном ближнем бое. Агентство по закупкам, технологиям и логистике министерства обороны Японии, которое закажет разработку, этап штурмовых ведомых аппаратов решило пропустить.

Проект разработки новых ведомых беспилотников для истребителей будет реализован в два этапа. На первом этапе предполагается создание исключительно разведывательных аппаратов. Они будут нести широкий набор различных сенсоров и радиолокационных станций и лететь в авангарде пилотируемых боевых самолетов.

Согласно предварительному графику, испытания таких беспилотников состоятся в 2029-2033 годах, а с 2035 года — могут поступить на вооружение. Затем начнется создание боевых аппаратов, способных задействовать ракетное вооружение против других летательных аппаратов. Они будут созданы с использованием тех же планеров, что и разведывательные версии.

Ведомые беспилотники войдут в группу с перспективными японскими истребителями F-3. Опытно-конструкторские работы по созданию F-3 начнутся в 2016-2017 годах, а первый прототип истребителя поднимется в воздух в 2024-2025 годах. Новый самолет будет разрабатываться с использованием технологий демонстратора технологий X-2 (ATD-X Shinshin) https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/24/wingmen .

Разработкой собственных беспилотных ведомых сегодня занимается и шведская компания Saab. Согласно планам этой компании, за основу для беспилотников возьмут истребители JAS-39E/F Gripen. На первом этапе самолеты получат оборудование, которое позволит им самостоятельно взлетать, совершать маневры в воздушном пространстве авиабазы и садиться.

Затем истребители научатся выполнять несложные маневры, с помощью которых они смогут устойчиво сохранять свое положение относительно ведущего. Наконец, беспилотные Gripen научатся высшему пилотажу и смогут участвовать в воздушном бою наравне с пилотируемыми истребителями.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/24/wingmen


Ага, "знаем мы вас, пацифистов")) 


"Американская компания General Atomics Aeronautical представила проект перспективного беспилотника, который сможет объединяться в стаи с такими же аппаратами. Как сообщает Jane's, перспективный аппарат, предназначенный для запуска с самолета-носителя, разрабатывается в рамках программы Агентства перспективных оборонных разработок (DARPA) Gremlins.

DARPA обнародовало требования к новым беспилотникам в сентябре 2015 года, назвав программу их разработки в честь вымышленных существ — гремлинов, придуманных английским писателем Роальдом Далем в 1943 году. К разработке беспилотников военные привлекли четыре компании: Composite Engineering, Dynetics, General Atomics Aeronautical Systems и Lockheed Martin.

«Гремлинов» будут сбрасывать с бомбардировщиков B-52 Stratofortress и B-1B Lancer и транспортных самолетов C-130 Hercules/Super Hercules с высоты 12,2 тысячи метров. Аппараты смогут развивать скорость до 0,7-0,8 числа Маха (864-987 километров в час). Продолжительность полета беспилотников должна быть не меньше одного-трех часов, а дальность действия — не менее 555-926 километров.


Gremlin
Geoff Fein / IHS

Аппараты планируется оснащать различной аппаратурой массой от 27 до 54 килограммов. Беспилотники будут запускаться «стаями» от восьми до 20 штук в каждой. «Подбирать» аппараты также планируется в воздухе.

Представленный General Atomics «гремлин» предназначен для запуска с транспортника C-130. Беспилотник получил складное крыло и реактивный двигатель. Внешне аппарат похож на крылатую ракету типа JASSM, но с более узким крылом и перевернутым хвостовым оперением. Другие подробности об аппарате не уточняются. Его испытания планируется начать в 2019 году.

Во время войны во Вьетнаме в 1965-1975 годах американские военные использовали специальные разведывательные беспилотники AQM-34 Firebee. Их запускали над позициями противника со специальных самолетов — летающих станций управления DC-130. После проведения разведки Firebee выпускали парашют и в воздухе их подбирал многоцелевой вертолет HH-3 Jolly Green Giant.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/23/gremlins


"Исследователи из Делфтского технического университета построили беспилотный биплан, который способен осуществлять вертикальный взлет и посадку. Кратко о новом дроне рассказывает IEEE Spectrum.

Традиционные мультикоптеры способны вертикально взлетать и садиться, однако неэффективны при полетах на большие расстояния. Беспилотники самолетного типа эффективны для перевозки грузов на большие расстояния, но для таких дронов нужны специальные катапульты, требушеты или взлетно-посадочные полосы.

Разработчики грузовых беспилотников по-разному пытаются найти наиболее оптимальное промежуточное решение. Например, можно использовать отдельные двигатели для вертикального и горизонтального перемещения дрона или построить «тейлситтер» для вертикального взлета и посадки на хвост — это позволяет проектировать беспилотник самолетного типа с минимальными доработками.

Новый дрон, названный Delftacopter («Делфтакоптер»), представляет собой биплан-«тейлситтер». В конструкции используется один маршевый двигатель и два маневровых, которые используются для стабилизации беспилотника в полете, а также в поворотах корпуса при взлете и посадке. Благодаря двум крыльям, отмечают разработчики, у беспилотника лучше маневренность и устойчивость при переходе от вертикального полета к горизонтальному. Дрон весит четыре килограмма, может провести в воздухе час и летает на расстояние до 60 километров.

 
TU Delft

В рамках соревнований Medical Express UAV Challenge, которые пройдут в Австралии в конце сентября, новый беспилотник будет испытан на автономном маршруте. Delftacopter пролетит 30 километров, приземлится в заданной точке на безопасном расстоянии от людей. После этого на борт погрузят образец крови и дрон должен будет самостоятельно вернуться на базу.




Delftacopter — не первый беспилотник-«тейлситтер». Ранее беспилотник, приземляющийся на хвост, представила швейцарская компания Wingtra. Беспилотный летательный аппарат под названием Wingtra 1 может перевозить груз весом до 500 граммов на расстояние до 60 километров. Среди полноценных самолетов концепт «тейлситтера» впервые применила немецкая фирма Focke-Wulf — в 1944 году была завершена разработка конструкции и аэродинамические испытания модели, однако ни одного опытного образца так и не было построено. Позже подобные летательные аппараты испытывались в США в 50-х и 90-х, также самолет, построенный по такой схеме собираются испытать и в наши дни.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/23/the-delftacopter


Кста , про соревнования дронов :

 
https://uavchallenge.files.wordpress...e-schedule.png
График

Приз- $ 50,000. (австралийских? на сегодня 1 AUD=0,76USD =0,68EUR )

 
https://uavchallenge.files.wordpress...arts.png?w=662
Страны-участники

https://uavchallenge.org/medical-express/

Ничё так- Штаты, Китай, Индия, Пакистан, Австралия, Египет... Осталось добавить РФ, ЕС, и Японию- тогда будет полный набор))

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Bell Helicopter представила проект беспилотного ударного конвертоплана V-247 Vigilant, разрабатываемого для Морской пехоты США. Как сообщает Flightglobal, предполагается, что новый беспилотник дополнит возможности пилотируемых конвертопланов MV-22 Osprey и истребителей F-35B Lightning II.



V-247
Bell Helicopter

В середине 2016 года Корпус морской пехоты США обнародовал план развития собственной авиации, согласно которому военные намерены отказаться от «аренды» ударных беспилотников MQ-1 Predator и MQ-9 Reaper у ВВС и принять на вооружение собственные аппараты такого класса.

Согласно плану Морской пехоты США, демонстратор технологий ударного беспилотника должен приступить к испытаниям уже в 2018 году, а в 2026 — поступить на вооружение. Подробные технические требования к перспективным аппаратам морпехи пока не сформировали. Предполагается, что беспилотники получат многофункциональные сенсоры, системы радиоэлектронной борьбы и вооружение.

По оценке Bell, ее беспилотный конвертоплан V-247 полностью удовлетворяет предварительным требованиям, обнародованным военными. Кроме того, в компании заявили, что поскольку в аппарате будет использоваться ряд существующих технологий, серийное производство Vigilant можно будет начать уже в 2023 году.

Согласно представленному проекту, V-247 будет выполнен однодвигательным с приводом на поворотные воздушные винты на законцовках крыла. Аппарат будет оснащен двигателем мощностью пять-шесть тысяч лошадиных сил. Максимальная взлетная масса аппарата составляет 13,1 тонны. Для специального оборудования, включая разведывательное, конвертоплан получит три отсека — снизу фюзеляжа и под консолями крыла.

Как ожидается, беспилотник будет вооружен ракетами AFM-114 Hellfire и JAGM, предназначенными для поражения наземных целей. Список вооружения аппарата военные смогут дополнить в зависимости от задач, которые должен будет выполнять V-247.

В Vigilant планируется использовать технологии перспективного конвертоплана V-280 Valor, представленного весной 2013 года. Этот аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 519 километров в час, а его боевой радиус составит 1,5 тысячи километров. У Valor двигатели будут неподвижными: при переходе из вертолетного режима полета в самолетный наклоняться будут только винты.

В V-280 будет установлена электродистанционная система управления с тройным резервированием каналов. Машина получит убирающееся шасси, две боковые двери шириной 1,8 метра каждая и V-образное хвостовое оперение.

Сегодня ударных беспилотников на вооружении Морской пехоты США нет. Они используют только небольшие разведывательные аппараты RQ-7 Shadow и RQ-21A Blackjack, которые можно запускать при помощи пневматической катапульты.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/23/armed

----------


## OKA

"Санкт-Петербург. 30 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Группа "Кронштадт" в инициативном порядке разрабатывает проект скоростного беспилотного летательного аппарата "Фрегат", объединяющего эксплуатационную универсальность вертолета со скоростными свойствами летательного аппарата самолетной схемы, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в пятницу заместитель генерального директора московского филиала по беспилотному направлению Владимир Воронов
       "В проекте применена оригинальная, защищенная авторским патентом, схема планера летательного аппарата, с тандемным крылом и поворотными вентиляторными движителями, направленная, прежде всего, на достижение большой дальности полета (в 2-3 раза превышающей дальность современных вертолетов) и высокой скорости (не ниже 500 км/ч)", - сказал В.Воронов.
       Он сообщил, что на сегодняшний день создана опытная модель и проведены ее летные испытания, подтвердившие принципиальную реализуемость скоростного полета с вертикальным взлетом и посадкой
       По словам собеседника агентства, выполнены предпроектные расчетные исследования, согласно которым "Фрегат" сможет перевезти 2 тонны полезного груза на расстояние 3000 км (что составляет половину протяженности Северного Морского пути). Такой летательный аппарат будет иметь массу 8 тонн и размах крыла около 20 м. Возможно масштабирование аппарата в более компактные варианты в зависимости от наличия серийных авиационных двигателей.
       В.Воронов отметил, что разрабатываемый группой "Кронштадт" конвертоплан может составить конкуренцию лучшим западным образцам. "В настоящее время у России есть реальный шанс получить приоритет в данном направлении, если будет оказана поддержка амбициозным проектам отечественных компаний", - сказал он.
       Так В.Воронов прокомментировал появившуюся в СМИ информацию о том, что ведущий мировой вертолётостроительный концерн Bell Helicopters несколько дней назад презентовал проект беспилотного конвертоплана Bell V-247 Vigilant в интересах ВМС США.
       Сообщалось, что такой беспилотный летательный аппарат (БЛА), базируясь на палубе кораблей различных классов, будет способен выполнять, как задачи воздушной разведки, так и поражения надводных целей. ВМС США уже сейчас применяют пилотируемый конвертоплан V-22 Osprey, совместно разработанный концернами Bell Helicopters и Boeing для транспортных операций корпуса морской пехоты.
       В.Воронов отметил, что увеличение дальности полета летательных аппаратов вертикального взлета и посадки составляет одну из наиболее амбициозных задач современного авиастроения, так как современные вертолеты с радиусом действия, не превышающим 500 км, не в состоянии обеспечить перевозки на территориях с неразвитой аэродромной инфраструктурой, которые составляют, например, значительную долю территорий Российской Федерации.
       Вертолеты, в частности, не могут осуществлять беспосадочные перевозки грузов на удаленные морские платформы (такие, например, как на перспективном Штокмановском месторождении).
       "В перспективе в ближайшие пять-семь лет технология скоростного летательного аппарата вертикального взлета будет применима для коммерческой авиации, а в дальнейшем и для перевозки пассажиров. Таким образом, откроется рыночная ниша для принципиально нового продукта. Опережающее развитие данной технологии на старте позволит отечественному авиапрому предложить мировому рынку продукт, отсутствующий у конкурентов", - сказал В.Воронов."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=427621





Летающая модель с оригинальной аэродинамической компоновкой- это крутяк, конечно)) Учесть то, сколько амеры намучились и бабла вломили в "Оспри"... Спонсор должен быть нереально состоятельным (Илон Макс? :Biggrin: ) Ну или высокопоставленным ))

Ромбовидное крыло, понятное дело, "не имеет аналогов в мире" )) В середине 80-х в "Интеравиа" обсуждалось про "самолёты оригинальных схем"))  "ДАПРА" = источник энергии)  = бабла))

  

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-8703...ring-smau.html

http://gust.engin.umich.edu/research/hale_mod2.html

----------


## OKA

"Турки испытали собственный ударный беспилотник


Anka
defense-update.com

Перспективный турецкий ударный беспилотный летательный аппарат Anka-S («Феникс») совершил первый полет. Как сообщает Aviation Week, первый полет аппарата состоялся 25 сентября текущего года, однако об этом стало известно только сейчас. Беспилотник провел в воздухе два часа, из которых 30 минут функционировал в полностью автономном режиме. Другие подробности испытаний не раскрываются.

Турция приступила к разработке собственного ударного беспилотника в 2012 году. Поводом для этого стал отказ Конгресса США поставить Турции ударные беспилотники MQ-1 Predator и MQ-9 Reaper. Тогда военные заявляли, что новый аппарат будет использоваться на юго-востоке страны против сепаратистов из Курдской рабочей партии.

Новый турецкий беспилотник создается на базе разведывательного аппарата Anka. Этот беспилотник выполнил первый полет в конце января прошлого года. Беспилотник имеет в длину восемь метров и ширину крыла 17,3 метра. Аппарат оснащен двигателем мощностью 155 лошадиных сил и может нести до 200 килограммов полезной нагрузки. Дальность действия аппарата составляет 200 километров.

В середине мая 2016 года стало известно, что Anka-S будет вооружен новыми турецкими ракетами Bozok класса «воздух-поверхность». Эти боеприпасы оснащены лазерной системой наведения и могут поражать наземные цели на дальности до шести километров. Масса одной ракеты составляет 16 килограммов при длине 79 сантиметров. В настоящее время на вооружении Турции нет ударных беспилотников.

В августе 2014 года правительство Турции приняло новую программу, предусматривающую активное развитие оборонно-промышленного комплекса и разработку оригинальных типов вооружений и военной техники, которые могли бы конкурировать на мировом рынке с американскими и российскими образцами.

Благодаря новым разработками Турция планирует провести переоснащение собственных вооруженных сил, а также увеличить объемы военного экспорта до 25 миллиардов долларов в год к 2023 году. Объем турецкого военного экспорта в 2015 году, по данным Международного института исследования проблем мира (SIPRI), составил 527,1 миллиона долларов. Для сравнения, в 2014 году этот показатель составил 324,6 миллиона долларов, а в 2010-м — всего 43 миллиона долларов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/10/03/uav

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 6 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Андрей Шитов/. Госдепартамент США объявил в среду о выпуске международной декларации "по экспорту и последующему использованию вооруженных или пригодных для нанесения ударов беспилотных летательных аппаратов" (БПЛА). Объявление было зачитано на регулярном брифинге для журналистов официальным представителем внешнеполитического ведомства США Марком Тонером.

По его словам, речь идет о "политическом обязательстве" США и еще четырех с лишним десятков стран, согласившихся признать, что на боевые "беспилотники" должны распространяться нормы международного права. Как сказал Тонер, это "важный первый шаг к введению всеобъемлющих международных стандартов" купли-продажи и применения БПЛА. Следующие шаги предполагается сделать на международной конференции, намечаемой на весну будущего года. Американские инициаторы подчеркивают, что их проект "открыт для всех стран, даже если те предпочли не присоединяться к исходной декларации".

России среди тех, кто ее подписал, нет. Из постсоветских государств участвуют Грузия, Латвия, Литва, Украина и Эстония. Комментируя инициативу, газета Defense News указывает, что "в списке стран бросается в глаза отсутствие России, Китая, Индии и Израиля, рассматриваемых в качестве нынешних или будущих экспортеров вооруженных беспилотников".

Заместитель помощника госсекретаря США Брайан Нилссон заявил изданию, что американские власти подробно обсуждали данный проект с Китаем и Израилем и затрагивали эту тему в своих контактах с Россией."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - США с партнерами выпустили декларацию по экспорту и использованию боевых беспилотников

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Lockheed Martin совместно с Piasecki Aircraft занялась разработкой нового универсального беспилотного летательного аппарата с модульным отсеком для дополнительных систем, сообщает Breaking Defense. Новый аппарат конструируется по схеме конвертоплана. Благодаря модульности аппарат сможет нести вооружение или отсек для эвакуации раненых.

Вооруженные силы США сегодня уделяют много внимания унификации и универсализации военной техники. Такой подход позволяет относительно дешево создавать военную технику, способную решать самые разнообразные задачи. При этом унифицированные аппараты могут быть приняты на вооружение любого вида войск.

Новый проект разработки универсального беспилотника получил название ARES (Aerial Reconfigurable Embedded System, воздушная реконфигурируемая интегрированная система). Для разработки аппарата используется беспилотная платформа, поставленная компанией Piasecki Aircraft, и программное обеспечение компании Lockheed Martin.

Платформа представляет собой конвертоплан с размахом крыла 12,5 метра и двумя поворотными вентиляторами диаметром 2,4 метра каждый. Вентиляторы будут установлены на поворотных участках крыла, расположенных ближе к фюзеляжу. Максимальная взлетная масса беспилотной платформы составляет 3,2 тонны.



Вентиляторы аппарата будут приводиться от двух турбовальных двигателей HTS900 мощностью 989 лошадиных сил каждый, установленных в специальном отсеке в фюзеляже. Аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 170 узлов (315 километров в час) на высоте до 6,1 тысячи метров. Боевой радиус беспилотника составит до 324 километров.

Модульный отсек полезной нагрузки сможет принимать различные системы массой до 1,4 тонны. Предполагается, что на аппарат можно будет устанавливать грузовой модуль, модуль с системами разведки и наблюдения, медицинское оборудование для эвакуации раненых, а также системы вооружения, управление которыми смогут осуществлять наземные отряды.

Беспилотная платформа уже разработана. Ее летные испытания Piasecki Aircraft планировала провести в июне текущего года, однако позже проверки отложили на неопределенный срок. Согласно заявлению разработчика, поводом для отсрочки стала необходимость проведения дополнительных испытаний некоторых узлов и агрегатов аппарата, включая трансмиссию.

Программное обеспечение Lockheed Martin должно будет обеспечить беспилотнику возможность полуавтономного (под общим наблюдением оператора) и автономного полета. Оно же будет управлять различными модулями в универсальном отсеке. Как ожидается, испытания полностью готового аппарата состоятся в сентябре 2017 года.

ARES станет не первым беспилотным конвертопланом, который может поступить на вооружение американских военных. В конце сентября текущего года американская компания Bell Helicopter представила проект беспилотного ударного конвертоплана V-247 Vigilant. Его разрабатывают для Морской пехоты США.

V-247 будет выполнен однодвигательным с приводом на поворотные воздушные винты на законцовках крыла. Максимальная взлетная масса аппарата составит 13,1 тонны. Для специального оборудования, включая разведывательное, конвертоплан получит три отсека — снизу фюзеляжа и под консолями крыла. Беспилотник будет вооружен ракетами AFM-114 Hellfire и JAGM, предназначенными для поражения наземных целей.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/10/17/universal






"Китайский БПЛА с замкнутым контуром крыла похоже в производство пошел.
На спутниковых снимках Google Earth от 8 августа 2016 г. заводского аэродрома (аэропорт Аньшунь-Хуангошу) китайской авиапромышленной корпорации Гуйчжоу (Guizhou Aircraft Industry Corporation\GAIC) видно четыре подобных беспилотных летательных аппарата, чьи прототипы ранее испытывались в Чэнду.
Насколько известно, это один из двух вариантов БПЛА большой дальности Xianglong ("Сянлун" или "Парящий дракон"), что разрабатывался в последние годы.

via https://twitter.com/RupprechtDeino/s...80270594711553

Напомню, что данный беспилотник вот так выглядит

 

Летом сборка данных аппаратов попала также в кадр репортажа с этого же завода GAIC, который занимается также производством учебно-боевых самолетов JL-9.

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/517641.html

罕见！实拍中国某新型无人机地面测

----------


## OKA

Кино про дроны от ТВ "Звезда" :

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 26 окт — РИА Новости. Специалисты инжинирингового центра Самарской области создали прототип разведывательного беспилотника массой 600 граммов, который запускается с руки и разработан на базе беспилотного летательного аппарата (БЛА) "Оса", сообщил во вторник РИА Новости источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"В Кластерном инжиниринговом центре Самарской области разработан прототип специального разведывательного средства на базе нового малоразмерного БЛА вертикального взлета-посадки "Оса". Запуск БЛА осуществляется с рук или с поверхности земли. Аппарат может эксплуатироваться в трех режимах полета – ручном, полуавтоматическом и автоматическом", — сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, комплекс предназначен для разведки в тактическом радиусе действия на открытой местности, в городской среде, а также внутри зданий. Видео с бортовой камеры передается на терминал управления оператора в режиме реального времени.

Входящий в состав комплекса беспилотный аппарат вертолетного типа выполнен по соосной схеме. Его взлетная масса составляет не более 600 граммов, включая массу полезной нагрузки до 150 граммов. Максимальная продолжительность полета составляет 15 минут. Дальность действия (по каналу передачи видеоданных) – до 1200 метров.

"Этот и другие конструктивно похожие БЛА соосной схемы, например, более крупный БЛА Sprite, некоторое время назад рекламировавшийся американской компанией-разработчиком Ascent Aerosystems на одной из стартап-платформ, представляют собой достаточно перспективные решения с точки зрения удобства использования", — прокомментировал данную информацию РИА Новости российский эксперт в области беспилотных систем Денис Федутинов."

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20161026/1480018508.html


"Спрайт" хорош : http://www.mobipukka.ru/2015/05/29/p...oxodov-sprite/

----------


## OKA

"В мотострелковом соединении 58-й армии Южного военного округа (ЮВО), дислоцированном в Чеченской Республике, до  конца ноября будет сформировано подразделение беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА).

На вооружение роты БЛА поставят комплексы «Орлан» и «Элерон», а обслуживать и применять их будут военнослужащие по контракту с техническим образованием и знанием компьютерной техники, прошедшие, как правило, специальную подготовку в Межвидовом центре БЛА.

Беспилотные летательные аппараты будут использоваться при ведении воздушной разведки и радиоэлектронного подавления. БЛА способны выполнять задачи в любое время суток благодаря современному оснащению фото-, инфракрасными и видеомодулями, с помощью которых возможно обнаружение даже хорошо замаскированного противника.

Максимальная скорость БЛА в среднем составляет около 120 км/ч, максимальная высота полета над уровнем моря  до 3 тыс. метров, рабочий диапазон температур от –30 до +40 градусов.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

В мотострелковом соединении ЮВО в Чечне будет сформировано подразделение беспилотников : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

" МОСКВА, 29 октября. /ТАСС/. Специалисты Объединенной приборостроительной корпорации (ОПК, входит в Ростех) создали оружие для эффективного противодействия стае ударных мини-дронов, сообщил ТАСС представитель корпорации.

"Для борьбы с массированными налетами робототехнических комплексов необходимо оружие, которое будет воздействовать на дроны на принципиально другом уровне. И такое оружие в России уже создано, оно не уничтожает дроны физически, не создает для них помехи, а гарантированно выводит из строя радиоэлектронные бортовые системы, превращая дрон в бесполезный кусок мертвого железа и пластика", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, традиционные средства поражения (стрелковое оружие, системы ПВО и обычные комплексы РЭБ) здесь бессильны.

"Наши системы просто не позволят стае роботов долететь до места назначения", - уточнил представитель ОПК.

Ранее в СМИ появилась информация о том, что в США испытали рой ударных мини-дронов для подавления ПВО или наступательных вооружений."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - В России создано оружие для борьбы со стаями ударных дронов


"МОСКВА, 29 октября. /ТАСС/. Российские десантники на учениях "Славянское братство - 2016" в Сербии впервые используют беспилотные летательные аппараты размером со стрекозу, сообщил в субботу ТАСС представитель разработавшей беспилотники Объединенной приборостроительной корпорации (ОПК, входит в Ростех).

"Миниатюрные коптеры размером со стрекозу впервые будут испытаны в ходе учений "Славянское братство" в Сербии", - сказал представитель ОПК.

Как сообщалось ранее, учения в этом году впервые пройдут на территории Сербии. В маневрах с 2 по 15 ноября примут участие сербские, российские и белорусские военные.

Отечественный мини-коптер является аналогом отечественного норвежского беспилотника, известного как Black Hornet ("Черный шершень"). Этот аппарат массой всего 16 граммов применяется американскими и британскими спецподразделениями.

Российские миниатюрные беспилотники оборудованы тепловизорами, видео- и фотокамерами, они способны передавать на пульт управления изображение в формате HD..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Российские десантники впервые используют "коптеры-стрекозы" на учениях в Сербии

----------


## OKA

> " МОСКВА, 29 октября. /ТАСС/. Специалисты Объединенной приборостроительной корпорации (ОПК, входит в Ростех) создали оружие для эффективного противодействия стае ударных мини-дронов, сообщил ТАСС представитель корпорации...
> 
> Ранее в СМИ появилась информация о том, что в США испытали рой ударных мини-дронов для подавления ПВО или наступательных вооружений."..[/url]


"Американцы запустили с истребителя стаю беспилотников


Perdix
dronereview.com

Управление стратегических возможностей министерства обороны США провело испытательный запуск с истребителя стаи одноразовых беспилотников Perdix. Об этом, как сообщает Flightglobal, объявил начальник управления Уильям Роупер. Такие аппараты предназначены для запуска с самолета и быстрого сбора важных данных, которые позволят летчикам точнее идентифицировать цели и наносить удары.

Во время боевых действий многофункциональные истребители нередко используются для нанесения ударов по наземным целям. При этом информацию о целях предоставляет разведка, которая иногда может допускать ошибки. Результатом таких ошибок становится или разрушение гражданской инфраструктуры, или гибель гражданских.

Использовать обычные беспилотники перед нанесением бомбового или ракетного удара не всегда возможно, в том числе из-за того, что относительно крупный аппарат могут сбить. Кроме того, существующие разведывательные аппараты невозможно запускать с боевых самолетов, хотя системы связи и позволяют передачу данных с аппарата истребителю.

Новые беспилотники Perdix спроектированы таким образом, чтобы истребители могли запускать их из стандартных автоматов отстрела ложных тепловых целей. Беспилотники имеют складные переднее и заднее крыло. После запуска аппараты низко пролетают над целью и передают на борт самолета разведывательные данные.

Для существенного удешевления конструкции корпус Perdix выполнен из пластика — его печатают на 3D-принтере. За движение аппарата отвечает небольшой электромотор с толкающим воздушным винтом. Испытания аппаратов проводятся на протяжении последнего месяца. В ближайшее время Perdix планируется предложить для проверки ВВС и ВМС США.

Другие подробности об аппаратах пока не разглашаются, но, по словам министра обороны США Эштона Картера, некоторые данные будут обнародованы в ближайшие несколько месяцев.

В мае прошлого года инженеры Научно-исследовательской лаборатории ВМС США представили миниатюрный расходуемый беспилотник, который можно будет не подбирать после использования. Аппарат получил название Cicada. Он умещается на ладони, выполнен из легкого пластика и не имеет двигателя.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2015/05/18/cicada

Cicada выполнен всего из десяти небольших деталей. Запускать новые беспилотники планируется с вертолетов или самолетов. После сброса беспилотник способен длительное время планировать на скорости до 74 километров в час, собирая важную разведывательную информацию. На Cicada могут быть установлены различные типы сенсоров, общим из которых для всех аппаратов является GPS.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/10/29/uavs



"ВВС США заказали разработку новой системы управления, которая позволит отдавать команды стаям беспилотных летательных аппаратов жестами. Как сообщает Flightglobal, разработкой системы управления занялось Экспериментальное подразделение оборонных инноваций Пентагона и несколько компаний игровой индустрии.

Современные военные беспилотники управляются портативными станциями или из пунктов управления. Пока такое оборудование позволяет контролировать только отдельные аппараты. Некоторые лаборатории занимаются разработкой специального программного обеспечения, которое позволит беспилотникам объединяться в стаи, а такими стаями можно будет управлять из одного наземного пункта.

По оценке военных, управление беспилотными стаями взмахами руки существенно упростит использование беспилотных стай. ВВС США рассчитывают, что новая технология на первом этапе будет реализована для разведывательных беспилотников, а также аппаратов, используемых для радиоэлектронной борьбы. Позднее таким же образом военные начнут управлять ударными аппаратами.

Осенью прошлого года исследователи из лаборатории ARSENL испытали программное обеспечение, которое позволяет беспилотникам объединяться в стаи. Во время испытаний в группу объединились 50 аппаратов, которыми управлял один оператор при помощи наземной станции.

Благодаря взаимодействию беспилотники способны самостоятельно выбирать лидера стаи и делить между собой задачи, в то время как оператор дает только общее задание для группы дронов. В случае, если несколько аппаратов из состава стаи выбывают, остальные перестраивают свою работу с учетом потерь.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/10/29/wave

----------


## OKA

"Создан самый маленький в мире дрон с аккумулятором на борту


University of Pennsylvania

Исследователи из лаборатории модульной робототехники Пенсильванского университета построили самый маленький беспилотный летательный аппарат, несущий на борту источник энергии. Кратко о проекте Piccolissimo рассказывается на сайте лаборатории.

По замыслу разработчиков представленного монокоптера, рой таких беспилотников может нести различный набор датчиков, при этом небольшую грузоподъемность дронов (около одного грамма) может компенсировать из количество. Авторы проекта считают, что рой микродронов подойдет как для исследовательских задач, так и для выполнения поисково-спасательных работ. При этом вращающийся корпус позволяет быстро производить панорамные замеры, в том числе имитировать лидар.

Беспилотный летательный аппарат Piccolissimo представляет собой асимметричный монокоптер с вращающимся корпусом, изготовленным с помощью 3D-печати. В полете пропеллер вращается с частотой до 800 оборотов в секунду, а корпус дрона с частотой до 40 оборотов в секунду. Оператор управляет беспилотником с помощью инфракрасного пульта дистанционного управления и с помощью изменения частоты вращения корпуса управляет направлением движения монокоптера. 

Две версии Piccolissimo и четвертак


University of Pennsylvania

Разработчики построили две версии летательного аппарата, меньшая из которых размером с четвертак (около 25 миллиметров в диаметре) и весит 2,5 грамма, а более крупная и маневренная на сантиметр больше в диаметре и весит на два грамма тяжелее. 

Для постройки Piccolissimo используется электромотор от игрушечного квадрокоптера.


University of Pennsylvania

В конструкции Piccolissimo используется электромотор от серийно выпускаемых игрушечных квадрокоптеров, поэтому, отмечают разработчики, возможно дальнейшее уменьшение размеров монокоптера, если в будущем будут выпущены еще более миниатюрные серийные мультикоптеры.




Авторы проекта особо отмечают, что Piccolissimo не самый маленький в мире летательный аппарат, а именно самый маленький в мире летательный аппарат, несущий на борту источник энергии. Существуют проекты беспилотных летательных аппаратов меньшего размера — например, гарвардская робопчела, которая умеет не только летать, но также плавать под водой и садиться на листья. Однако робопчела не несет на борту источник энергии, вместо этого беспилотник получает питание по проводам.

Николай Воронцов"

Подробнее : 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/11/01/piccolissimo

----------


## Avia M

Российские военные получат уникальный шлем виртуальной реальности, который позволит им не только увидеть поле боя с камер беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА), но и управлять им, просто поворачивая голову и направляя взгляд. Новейший шлем «Сварог», разработанный Главным научно-исследовательским испытательным центром робототехники Министерства обороны (ГНИИЦ) совместно с Марийским государственным университетом, станет первым боевым шлемом виртуальной реальности в российской армии.

Беспилотники подчинят глазу - Известия


Чуть в сторону, но... 
"Самый большой".
http://korrespondent.net/lifestyle/g...oi-boevoi-dron

----------


## OKA

"В Приамурье в подразделения беспилотных летательных аппаратов общевойсковой армии Восточного военного округа поступила партия комплексов воздушной разведки и наблюдения «Элерон-3».



«Элерон-3» оснащен электродвигателем низкой шумности и приборами навигации ГЛОНАСС/GPS, имеет малую оптическую, акустическую и радиолокационную заметность и рассчитан на установку сменных фото- и видеокамер, тепловизора, постановщика помех и другой полезной нагрузки.

Комплекс позволяет круглосуточно вести воздушную оптикоэлектронную разведку с передачей информации в реальном времени через закрытые цифровые каналы связи. БЛА может действовать в широком диапазоне высот и температур на удалении более 50 километров от наземной станции управления.

Операторы комплекса заранее прошли переобучение в Центре подготовки специалистов беспилотной авиации Минобороны и приступили к его эксплуатации.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

В подразделения беспилотных летательных аппаратов ВВО в Приамурье поступил новый комплекс БЛА «Элерон-3» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Разведчики ВДВ РФ в ходе учений «Славянское братство-2016» используют модернизированные БЛА «Тахион»

ЦАМТО, 7 ноября. Под Белградом в период со 2 по 15 ноября проходят Международные тактические учения «Славянское братство-2016», в которых принимают участие подразделения вооруженных сил России, Белоруссии и Сербии. В учениях задействовано порядка 200 российских военнослужащих.

Подразделения разведки Воздушно-десантных войск для корректировки действий «славянского спецназа» на учениях используют беспилотный летательный аппарат «Тахион» с обновленным программным обеспечением и новыми камерами ночного видения. С помощью БЛА «Тахион» будет осуществляться воздушная оптико-электронная разведка в масштабе реального времени.

Беспилотник способен вести воздушную разведку объектов и местности, где находится противник, при сильном противодействии ПВО противника, а также в условиях радиационного, химического и биологического заражения. В этих же условиях может проводиться корректировка огня артиллерии и действий военнослужащих на площадке приземления десанта.

В ходе боевого слаживания с помощью данного комплекса были отработаны вопросы трехстороннего взаимодействия подразделений России, Беларуси и Сербии, а также корректировка действий подразделений при проведении десантирования. Кроме того, проведена тренировка по целеуказанию артиллерийским подразделениям Сербии и воздушной разведке для уточнения координат расположения противника.

Беспилотный летательный аппарат «Тахион» предназначен для действий на расстоянии от 5 до 40 км от линии соприкосновения с противником..."

ЦАМТО / Новости / Разведчики ВДВ РФ в ходе учений 


ОРУЖИЕ ОТЕЧЕСТВА, ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННОЕ ОРУЖИЕ И ВОЕННАЯ ТЕХНИКА (ОВТ)ВООРУЖЕНИЯ, ВОЕННАЯ ТЕХНИКА, ВОЕННО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЙ СБОРНИК, СОВРЕМЕННОЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ, ИСТОРИЯ РАЗВИТИЯ ОПК, БАСТИОН ВТС, НЕВСКИЙ БАСТИОН, ЖУРНАЛ, СБОРНИК, ВПК, АРМИИ, ВЫСТАВКИ, САЛОНЫ, ВОЕННО-ТЕ



"Агентство перспективных оборонных исследований Пентагона в ближайшее время проведет испытания беспилотного летательного аппарата VA001, разработанного американской компанией Vanilla Aircraft. Как сообщает Aviation Week, во время испытаний аппарат проведет в воздухе не менее десяти суток.

В 2014 году Пентагон объявил о том, что в мире становится все больше так называемых зон с ограничением и воспрещением доступа и маневра (anti-access/area denied environment, зоны A2/AD). В это понятие военные вкладывают противодействие систем ПВО противника и его авиации, постоянное спутниковое наблюдение, условия, при которых поставка запчастей и провизии значительно затруднена.

Увеличение числа зон A2/AD ведет к тому, что вооруженные силы США уже не могут создавать новые военные базы в других странах, а иногда использовать и уже существующие. По этой причине американским военным необходимы самолеты и беспилотники, способные подняться с территории США и долететь в любую удаленную точку планеты.

Новый беспилотник VA001 способен находиться в воздухе до десяти суток. Аппарат с размахом крыла 10,9 метра и максимальной взлетной массой 272,2 килограмма способен развивать скорость до 130 километров в час и нести полезную нагрузку массой до 23 килограммов. Аппарат может подниматься на высоту до 6,1 тысячи метров.

Во время испытаний беспилотник с полезной нагрузкой массой до 14 килограммов должен будет взлететь с аэродрома в Фолс-Черч в Вирджинии, долететь до Фолклендских островов (чуть больше десяти тысяч километров), провести в их воздушном пространстве четверо суток, а затем вернуться обратно. После завершения испытаний военные могут открыть финансирование проекта разработки VA001.

VA001 станет не единственным долголетающим беспилотником в мире. Так, в настоящее время для министерства обороны Великобритании европейский концерн Airbus разрабатывает беспилотник Zephyr 8. Этот аппарат сможет находиться в воздухе до трех месяцев. Военные намерены использовать его в качестве летающего ретранслятора сигналов.

Размах крыла Zephyr 8 составляет 28 метров. Вся верхняя поверхность консолей крыла беспилотника будет покрыта солнечными батареями, которые будут питать электродвигатели. Аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на высоте до 21,3 тысячи метров и нести полезную нагрузку массой до пяти килограммов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/11/07/days


  
Vanilla Aircraft

----------


## OKA

"Американцы показали летающий дрон-внедорожник


Autonomous Panther AT
Advanced Tactics

Американская компания Advanced Tactics представила новый гибридный дрон Autonomous Panther AT, способный как летать, так и незаметно ездить по пересеченной местности. Как пишет Aviation Week, новый аппарат, созданный для разведки и доставки грузов, полностью соответствует требованиям Федерального управления гражданской авиации США к малым беспилотникам.

Военным нередко приходится действовать скрытно. При этом иногда возникает потребность в отправке или приеме беспилотников без раскрытия своей позиции. Серийных систем, которые бы позволяли это сделать, сегодня не существует, хотя их разработка ведется по заказу Агентства перспективных оборонных разработок.

Новый аппарат Autonomous Panther AT позволит скрытно доставлять небольшие грузы. Предполагается, что не долетев некоторое расстояние до цели дрон будет приземляться. После этого он уже будет доезжать до точки назначения. В режиме внедорожника аппарат практически бесшумен, поскольку для передвижения использует электромоторы.

Дрон имеет прямоугольный корпус длиной 112 сантиметров и высотой 34 сантиметра. Кроме того, он оснащен шестью электромоторами с несущими воздушными винтами, вынесенными на небольшое расстояние от корпуса на специальных балках. В режиме полета аппарат может развивать скорость до 80 километров в час. Продолжительность полета Autonomous Panther AT составляет до десяти минут.




Autonomous Panther AT может выполнять полеты на расстояние до десяти километров. В режиме внедорожника аппарат перемещается при помощи четырех колес, причем аппарат может иметь как задний, так и полный привод. На колесах беспилотник способен проехать до 97 километров на скорости до восьми километров в час.

Масса аппарата составляет 20,4 килограмма. Он может принимать на борт груз массой до 4,5 килограмма. Максимальная взлетная масса Autonomous Panther AT составляет 24,9 килограмма. По этому показателю аппарат полностью соответствует требованиям Федерального управления гражданской авиации, которое разрешает полеты небольших дронов в едином воздушном пространстве.

В компании Advanced Tactics утверждают, что их новый беспилотник стоимостью 9,9 тысячи долларов, может заинтересовать компании, планирующие организовать доставку товаров дронами. В версии доставщика аппарат будет оснащен одним или несколькими манипуляторами, с помощью которых сможет выгружать груз. Испытания манипуляторов уже ведутся.

В январе 2014 года Advanced Tactics показала прототип беспилотника Black Knight Transformer. Этот аппарат выполнен по той же схеме, что и новый Autonomous Panther AT, но имеет существенно большие размеры и предназначен для медицинской эвакуации. Black Knight Transformer представляет собой массивный корпус, оснащенный четырехопорным шасси.


Black Knight Transformer
Advanced Tactics



Black Knight Transformer
Advanced Tactics

Каждая стойка шасси этого аппарата оснащена 30-дюймовыми колесными дисками. Масса беспилотника составляет 1,8 тонны. Отличительной чертой Black Knight Transformer являются восемь несущих воздушных винтов с изменяемым углом наклона. Серийный аппарат сможет перевозить грузы массой до 454 килограммов на расстояние до 426 километров.

Предполагается, что в полете беспилотник сможет развивать скорость до 241 километра в час. По шоссе аппарат сможет разгоняться до 113 километров в час. Разработчики планируют, что Black Knight Transformer будет приземляться на некотором расстоянии от опасной зоны, а затем уже приезжать в нужное место.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/11/14/panther

Самолётно-самобежный контейнер - штука в военном (и не только) хозяйстве полезная)))



"NASA испытало диспетчерскую систему для беспилотников


ninfaj / flickr

NASA провело испытания новой автоматической диспетчерской системы, предназначенной для управления полетами нескольких беспилотных летательных аппаратов в едином воздушном пространстве. Как пишет Aviation Week, испытания проводились на протяжении октября в Рино в Неваде; в них участвовали в общей сложности 11 разнотипных беспилотников самолетного и вертолетного типов.

Из-за постоянного снижения цен на потребительские дроны таких аппаратов становится все больше и больше. Специалисты полагают, что в ближайшем будущем беспилотников станет достаточно много, чтобы они могли представлять опасность для пилотируемых летательных аппаратов, а также для других дронов.

Разные производители пытаются сделать полеты беспилотников безопасными с помощью разных методов. Одни предусматривают указание запретных для полетов мест в программном обеспечении дронов, другие — создание систем уклонения от столкновения в воздухе, третьи — использование системы автоматического зависимого наблюдения-вещания (ADS-B), передающей данные о местоположении аппарата.

Новая диспетчерская система NASA, получившая название UTM (UAS Traffic Management, управление движением беспилотных воздушных систем), позволяет организовывать полеты дронов в едином воздушном пространстве. Предполагается, что система будет полезной в первую очередь для экстренных служб, использующих в поисково-спасательных операциях беспилотники.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0xiLNbabJM

В UTM предполагается использование центрального сервера обработки данных и специальных пультов управления дронами. Эти пульты передают на сервер информацию о взлете и посадке беспилотника, запланированном маршруте его полета, высоте и координатах аппарата. На основе эти данных система дает разрешение на взлет другим аппаратам или предлагает пересмотреть маршрут.

Во время испытаний был отработан сценарий, при котором в едином воздушном пространстве находились одновременно несколько аппаратов. В их числе были дрон, использовавшийся для наблюдения за дорожным движением, и аппарат, проводивший съемки спортивного соревнования.

На испытаниях был отработан сценарий, когда первый дрон был внезапно перенаправлен на поиски потерявшегося человека, а второй — на освещение поисковой операции. Все аппараты находились под контролем UTM. Когда задания двух беспилотников изменились, система автоматически присвоила дрону, отправленному на поиски пропавшего, высший приоритет и «расчистила» для него воздушное пространство.

В рамках этого сценария после распределения полетных приоритетов все операторы беспилотников получили предупреждение о поисково-спасательной операции и рекомендацию вывести беспилотники из зоны поисков.

Другой сценарий на испытаниях предусматривал внезапную отправку пяти дронов в район, пострадавший от землетрясения. В этом случае операторы дронов получили данные о полетных маршрутах и смогли скорректировать собственные полеты таким образом, чтобы не в воздухе не произошло столкновений.

Это были уже третьи испытания системы UTM. Предыдущие состоялись в апреле текущего года, а первые — в 2015 году. В апреле в испытаниях одновременно участвовали 22 аппарата. Во время испытаний операторы беспилотников вводили запланированные полетные данные о своих беспилотниках, включая район полетов, в систему UTM.

Эти испытания были статичными — UTM работала только с уже заявленными маршрутами, проверяя все полученные данные на возможные конфликты, принимая или отклоняя полетные планы и выдавая предупреждения операторам о возможных сложностях. Испытания, проведенные в октябре текущего года, предусматривали динамическую проверку системы постоянно обновляемыми данными.


Между тем, с августа прошлого года работает система Flight Service Pilot Portal, разработанная американской компанией Lockheed Martin. Она пока функционирует в тестовом режиме. Предполагается, что в будущем система позволит беспилотникам и пилотируемым самолетам выполнять полеты в едином воздушном пространстве.

Через специальный сайт операторы беспилотников могут публиковать свои полетные планы с указанием точных маршрутов, по которым летают их аппараты. После публикации эта информация автоматически передается в Национальную систему организации воздушного пространства Федерального авиационного управления США.

Благодаря этой системе летчики узнают о полетах беспилотников. Разработанный Lockheed Martin онлайн-сервис является бесплатным, зарегистрироваться в системе может любой желающий, даже человек, не имеющий беспилотника. При регистрации нужно указать имя, адрес, телефон и, по желанию, серийный номер беспилотника.

В перспективе Lockheed Martin намерена расширить возможности системы. В частности, компания будет выпускать для беспилотников оборудование, которое будет автоматически информировать авиационные власти о полете аппаратов. Для дронов, летающих за пределами прямой видимости, создадут сеть контрольных станций.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/11/14/utm

"Скайнэт" всё ближее))

----------


## OKA

" Южная Корея разрабатывает оружие, направленное против северокорейских беспилотников, которое будет выводить их из строя при помощи электромагнитного импульса (ЭМИ). Об этом сообщает агентство Ренхап со ссылкой на военных в воскресенье, 27 ноября.

Агентство по развитию обороны Южной Кореи (ADD) разрабатывает способы использования уже имеющегося в распоряжении военных генератора ЭМИ направленного действия для борьбы с малыми беспилотниками. При срабатывании ядерного заряда имеет место электромагнитный импульс, который может нарушить электромагнитные поля и вывести из строя большинство электроприборов, в том числе и дроны, отмечает агентство.

Кроме того, ADD вместе с представителями национальной оборонной промышленности планирует разработать технологии подавления сигнала GPS, а также небольшие управляемые ракеты для нейтрализации дронов.

Ранее сообщалось, что в Южной Корее высокотехнологичную противоракетную систему THAAD разместят на территории гольф-клуба в уезде Сонджу в восточной провинции Кенсан-Пукто. Система должна будет перехватывать баллистические ракеты КНДР."

Источник: Южная Корея будет сбивать дроны КНДР электромагнитным импульсом | Продолжение проекта «Русская Весна»

----------


## OKA

" В войсках радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) Восточного военного округа в текущем году проведено  около 200 основных мероприятий боевой подготовки, в частности командно-штабные, тактико-специальные учения частей и подразделений РЭБ, а также лагерные сборы и конкурс по полевой выучке среди подразделений РЭБ «Электронный рубеж».

Кроме того, в текущем году БПЛА «Леер-3» применялись для подавления радиоканалов связи условных незаконных вооруженных формирований во время совместных военных маневров российско-монгольского учения «Селенга» и российско-индийского учения «Индра».

Командующим войсками Восточного военного округа генерал-полковником Сергеем Суровикиным поставлена задача в предстоящем учебном году существенно расширить эффективность применения беспилотной авиации в целях обеспечения скрытности передвижения войск и их своевременной защиты от диверсионных групп, артиллерии и авиации условного противника при совершении маршей пешим порядком и в составе колонн боевой техники.

Создание сложной помеховой обстановки стало неотъемлемым элементом тактических учений различного уровня. Данную задачу выполняют подразделения РЭБ, активно используя при этом возможности современных комплексов на базе беспилотных летательных аппаратов «Леер-3»

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

В текущем году войска РЭБ ВВО начали активное применение БЛА «Леер-3» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

Новый польский боевой миникоптер с функциями :

Наблюдения, обнаружения, распознавания и идентификации объектов (ЭО/ИК),
Обнаружения и удара по живой силе противника (ЭО-осколочный заряд БЧ),
Обнаружения и удара по легкой бронетехнике (ЭО-линейный кумулятивный заряд).

Скорость 54 км/ч , полезная нагрузка  1,5 кг на дальности 10 км.
Продолжительность полета 20 минут.

DragonFly раработан и произведён Military Armament Institute (Poland) в сотрудничестве с WB Electronics S.A.

  

Полностью :

Poland develops DragonFly combat unmanned quadrocopter | Defence blog

Наверняка на Донбасс притащат, если уже не притаскивали. Про что-то ударно-одноразовое "небратья" заикались.

----------


## OKA

"Разведывательный беспилотный летательный аппарат вертолетного типа создается для нужд Морской авиации ВМФ РФ. Об этом в субботу сообщил ТАСС источник в российском оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"Беспилотный авиационный комплекс вертолетного типа, предназначенный для разведки и целеуказания, создается в интересах Морской авиации ВМФ РФ", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, комплекс способен осуществлять целеуказание средствам поражения, корректировку огня, а также картографировать местность и искать потерпевшие бедствие экипажи воздушных и морских судов. В его состав входят несколько беспилотных летательных аппаратов, средства управления, автоматизации, транспортировки, а также пункт технического обслуживания.

Главный редактор журнала "Беспилотная авиация" Денис Федутинов, комментируя эту информацию корр. ТАСС, отметил, что, по его сведениям, данная разработка может быть достаточно схожа по размерам с аппаратом, создававшимся в свое время в интересах Министерства обороны РФ в рамках темы "Роллер", которая завершилась неудачей.

По мнению эксперта, применение подобного беспилотника в интересах ВМФ весьма перспективно и способно повысить ситуационную осведомленность в разведывательной версии, хотя ограниченные ударные возможности также не исключены."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - В России создается беспилотный вертолет-разведчик для морской авиации


"...«Вертолёты России» разрабатывают в интересах ВМФ комплексы с тремя крупными БПЛА взлётной массой до300 кг(«Роллер», он же Ка-135), до700 кг(Ка-175) и до 3 т («Альбатрос»). Но увидеть эти аппараты раньше 2015 года вряд ли получится....

 

https://topwar.ru/34238-morskie-bpla.html

"Неразборный «экстремальный» дрон напечатали на 3D-принтере

 
Nanyang Technological University

Филлип Кин (Phillip Keane) из Наньянского технологического университета с помощью 3D-печати изготовил квадрокоптер с неразборным корпусом, который может выдержать экстремальные условия эксплуатации. Об этом сообщается в пресс-релизе университета.

Современные мультикоптеры изготавливаются по такому же принципу, как другие электронные устройства — корпус состоит из нескольких частей, на которые монтируются различные внутренние компоненты, после чего корпус собирается с помощью винтов в единую конструкцию и при необходимости герметизируется. По сравнению с традиционным разборным корпусом сплошная поверхность позволяет изначально изготовить более прочное устройство, при этом дрон не будет бояться пыли и воды, а при использовании различных специализированных материалов можно добиться и более интересных особенностей конструкции — например, устойчивости к высоким температурам.

Автор проекта использовал принтер Stratasys Fortus 450mc, на котором из термопластика ULTEM 9085 целиком изготовил корпус квадрокоптера. Во время печати принтер три раза останавливался, чтобы дать возможность установить другие компоненты: двигатели, электронную плату, провода и отдельно напечатанную пластину, которая закрывает полость, предназначенную для аккумулятора.

Корпус и электроника получившегося квадрокоптера могут выдержать температуру окружающей среды в 150 градусов Цельсия. Несмотря на то, что в представленном дроне есть уязвимое место, — аккумулятор не выдерживает нагрева выше ста градусов, — это все равно значительно выше возможностей обычных серийных беспилотников, популярный квадрокоптер DJI Phantom, например, официально выдерживает температуру до +40 градусов Цельсия. Разработчики отмечают, что они не ставили перед собой цели изготовить именно устойчивый к высоким температурам дрон — их больше интересовал беспилотник с прочным неразборным корпусом, в который электроника устанавливается на этапе печати.

Кроме термостойкости корпус беспилотника также получился очень прочным. Тесты на симуляторе показали, что одно плечо квадрокоптера может выдержать нагрузку до 20 килограммов, что, по словам разработчиков, с учетом различных поправок соответствует 17 килограммам в реальном мире. Таким образом корпус небольшого квадрокоптера может выдержать груз массой более 60 килограммов. Несмотря на то, что установленные двигатели и пропеллеры не позволяют реализовать такую грузоподъемность, такой корпус все равно обладает преимуществом по прочности по сравнению с другими мультикоптерами сопоставимых размеров.

Существуют и другие проекты дронов для экстремальных условий. Например, в Мельбурнском университете распечатали титановую раму для пожарного мультикоптера, а в Корейском институте передовых технологий построили полноценный пожарный беспилотник FAROS — дрон умеет на лету переходить в режим вертикального передвижения, прижимаясь к стенам и упираясь в них небольшими колесами, а также выдерживает прямое воздействие пламени температурой до тысячи градусов цельсия.

Николай Воронцов"




https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/03/ultem


"Австралийская компания DroneShield, которая занимается разработкой методов защиты от беспилотных летательных аппаратов, разработала противодроновое ружье DroneGun. Устройство способно блокировать связь дрона с оператором на расстоянии до двух километров. До сих пор противодроновые устройства были способны  бороться с дронами на расстоянии менее 500 метров. О новой разработке сообщает Engadget.

Беспилотные аппараты широко используются в разных сферах. С помощью дронов доставляют еду, почту и даже кровь и медикаменты в отдаленные районы. Дроны помогают тренироваться спортсменам, их используют при тушении пожаров, для обнаружения взрывчатых веществ и задействуют в поисково-спасательных операциях. С другой стороны, дроны используются не только в «мирных целях», они могут создавать проблемы и даже быть смертельно опасными. Неавторизованные беспилотники могут летать в запретных зонах: на территории аэропортов или военных объектов, и создают потенциально аварийные ситуации. Дроны могут использовать для слежки за людьми или незаконной аэросъемки, а недавно стало известно, что террористы стали использовать беспилотники в качестве «летающих мин». Поэтому возникла необходимость каким-то образом нейтрализовывать дроны.

Противодроновое ружье DroneGun представляет собой устройство весом около шести килограммов, его можно использовать без дополнительного технического инструктажа. Оружие способно создавать активные помехи для сигналов, которые распознает или испускает беспилотник, в том числе для GPS и ГЛОНАСС. Как и другие подобные устройства, DroneGun не уничтожает аппарат, а вынуждает его приземлиться или вернуться в исходную точку, это зависит от заводских прошивок беспилотника. Несмотря на объявленную дальность действия, производитель ружья не сообщает о способах обнаружения дронов. По-видимому, для того, чтобы определить местонахождение беспилотника, пользователям придется дополнительно приобретать антенну, которую выпускает DroneShield.



На данный момент устройство не сертифицировано в Федеральной комиссии по связи США, поэтому на территории Соединенных Штатов его пока могут использовать только сотрудники правительственных учреждений.

Противодроновые ружья — не единственный метод борьбы с беспилотниками. Дроны можно обезвреживать с помощью дронов-перехватчиков, оснащенных сетью; их можно сбивать с помощью радиовинтовок и лазеров. В Нидерландах полицейские для ловли беспилотников используют специально обученных орлов. Подробнее о методах защиты против беспилотных летательных аппаратов можно прочитать в нашем материале :

https://nplus1.ru/material/2016/10/25/antidrone
Екатерина Русакова"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/11/29/DroneGun

----------


## Panda-9

> Главный редактор журнала "Беспилотная авиация" Денис Федутинов, ... , отметил, что, по его сведениям, данная разработка может быть достаточно схожа по размерам с аппаратом, создававшимся в свое время в интересах Министерства обороны РФ в рамках темы "Роллер", которая *завершилась неудачей*.
> 
> По мнению эксперта, применение подобного беспилотника в интересах ВМФ *весьма перспективно* и способно повысить ситуационную осведомленность в разведывательной версии, хотя ограниченные ударные возможности также не исключены."


Как-то эти два тезиса плохо стыкуются меж собой.

----------


## OKA

"Народно-освободительная армия Китая в ближайшее время получит несколько единиц новых разведывательных беспилотных летательных аппаратов с большими высотой и продолжительностью полета. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, аппарат, оснащенный замкнутым крылом, в настоящее время проходит испытания.

top81.com.cn
Xianglong

Замкнутое, или кольцевое, крыло фактически представляет собой два крыла, расположенных друг над другом и соединенных друг с другом загнутыми законцовками. Во фронтальной проекции такое крыло напоминает кольцо. Замкнутое крыло имеет наименьшее индуктивное сопротивление, поскольку на его законцовках практически не образуются концевые вихревые потоки.

Кроме того, кольцевое крыло имеет большую подъемную силу, чем обычное крыло. Наконец, летательные аппараты с кольцевым крылом могут выполнять полеты на небольшой скорости не используя закрылки. При этом, замкнутое крыло довольно чувствительно к срыву потока — если при больших углах атаки нарушается плавное обтекание верхней поверхности, то крыло теряет подъемную силу, а самолет — управляемость.

Новый китайский беспилотник, получивший название Xianglong, имеет нижнее длинное крыло нормальной стреловидности с корнем в носовой части. Верхнее крыло обратной стреловидности имеет корень в хвостовой части и загнутые вниз закрылки. С помощью этих элементов верхнее крыло соединяется с серединами консолей нижнего крыла.

Китайские разработчики выбрали замкнутое крыло для нового беспилотника, потому что благодаря своим аэродинамическим характеристикам оно позволяет несколько снизить расход топлива в полете и повысить дальность. По неподтвержденным данным, дальность действия Xianglong составит около семи тысяч километров. Аппарат сможет находиться в воздухе до десяти часов.

Предположительно, Xianglong сможет подниматься на высоту 18 тысяч метров и развивать скорость до 750 километров в час. Беспилотник оснастят реактивным двигателем. Разработка беспилотника ведется с 2006 года. Как ожидается, принятие аппарата на вооружение состоится в 2017 году.

По своим характеристикам Xianglong примерно соответствует американскому стратегическому разведывательному беспилотнику RQ-4 Global Hawk. Этот аппарат может развивать скорость до 630 километров в час и находиться в воздухе около 32 часов. Дальность действия аппарата благодаря спутниковым системам управления составляет около 23 тысяч километров. RQ-4 может выполнять полеты на высоте 18 тысяч метров.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/08/wing




> Как-то эти два тезиса плохо стыкуются меж собой.


Могли прекратить финансирование. Отсутствие подходящих комплектующих (отечественных, например) - от оптоэлектроники, до сил.уст. и механики. В конце концов мог развалиться коллектив , работавший над проектами. Которые , тем не менее необходимы и перспективны. 
Так можно попытаться объяснить, м.б.))

----------


## Avia M

Вот ещё "картинки с выставки"...

----------


## Fencer

Немного не по теме,но выложу здесь  ВЗГЛЯД / СМИ сообщили о проведении Россией испытаний подводного беспилотника «Статус-6»

----------


## Сергей72

Интересная и перспективная тема для науки. Собирались же в некоторых авиационных полках в 2014г создавать эскадрильи БЛА, а в Крыму целый полк БЛА, не знаю, что создали с тех времен? Может конечно это военная тайна, но мелькают только Орланы да Форпост с израильской начинкой. А хочется чего то большего и по количеству и по размерам, ведь за этими машинами несомненно будущее.

----------


## indela

Ночные полеты вертолета IN.SKY 



















Конструкторское бюро Индела провела демонстрационные полеты комплекса INDELA-SKY при низких температурах  на аэродроме -18 и -22 в полете
































https://www.facebook.com/Konstruktor...3316969047028/

https://www.facebook.com/Konstruktor...3346542377404/

----------


## OKA

"Российский оборонно-промышленный комплекс приступил к разработке нового беспилотного летательного аппарата «Фазан», который будет выполнен по схеме «тейлситтера». Как сообщает РИА Новости, новый аппарат, способный на вертикальные взлет и посадку и полет по-самолетному, создается как для гражданских служб, так и для Вооруженных сил России.

«Тейлситтер» представляет собой самолет вертикальных взлета и посадки на хвост. Такой летательный аппарат не нуждается в специально подготовленной взлетно-посадочной полосе и может садиться на небольшие площадки. До сих пор в России разработки аппаратов по схеме «тейлситтера» не велись.

По предварительным данным, максимальная взлетная масса «Фазана» составит около 500 килограммов, включая 60 килограммов полезной нагрузки. Аппарат сможет развивать скорость до 350 километров в час и находиться в воздухе до шести часов. Разработчики рассчитывают, что дальность полета беспилотника составит около двух тысяч километров.

«Фазан» получит два воздушных винта с тремя лопастями, установленных соосно и вращающихся в противоположные стороны. Приводиться винты будут поршневым четырехцилиндровым бензиновым двигателем Rotax 912 мощностью сто лошадиных сил (73,5 киловатта). Эта силовая установка имеет интегрированный генератор. Ресурс силовой установки составляет две тысячи часов.

Помимо России активным созданием беспилотного летательного аппарата по схеме «тейлситтера» сегодня занимается американская компания Northrop Grumman. Этот аппарат создается для использования на эсминцах, оборудованных вертолетными посадочными площадками. Морские испытания беспилотника планируется провести в 2018 году.

В настоящее время Northrop Grumman занимается сборкой двух новых летательных аппаратов. Все структурные компоненты для сборки планера первого аппарата уже готовы. Окончательная сборка намечена на первый квартал 2017 года. Тогда же на аппарат установят один из существующих турбовинтовых двигателей компании General Electric.

Летательный аппарат длиной чуть более 12 метров сможет перевозить грузы массой до 226 килограммов на расстояние до 1,1 тысячи километров. Самолет не будет использоваться для перевозки боеприпасов. При этом Northrop Grumman рассматривает возможность установки на аппарат и точек подвески для вооружения.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/14/tailsitter



Tern UAV Concept - DARPA/ONR/Northrop Grumman 



"Специалисты Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского (входит в состав НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е.Жуковского) завершили серию испытаний электроимпульсной противообледенительной системы беспилотного летательного аппарата самолетного типа большой продолжительности полета. Работы проходили по заказу группы «Кронштадт» на стенде искусственного обледенения ЦАГИ.



Исследования были нацелены на определение характеристик эффективности системы в нормированных условиях обледенения. Эксперимент проходил при температурах потока от 0 до минус 20°С в условиях воздействия переохлажденных водяных капель, аналогичных существующим в облаках. В ходе работ специалисты ЦАГИ выявили характерные особенности образования и удаления льда системой.

Цикл испытаний показал, что противообледенительная система эффективно обеспечивает защиту беспилотного летательного аппарата и удовлетворяет предъявляемым требованиям.

«Проведенные исследования, без преувеличений, являются пионерскими. Впервые в России проводятся стендовые испытания беспилотника в нормированных условиях обледенения, разработанных специально для этого типа летательных аппаратов», — подчеркнул начальник отдела отделения исследований аэротермодинамики гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов и объектов ракетно-космической техники ЦАГИ Алексей Миллер.

Противообледенительная система беспилотного летательного аппарата разработки группы «Кронштадт» предназначена для применения на летательных аппаратах с планером из полимерных композиционных материалов, включая беспилотные. Наличие системы позволит значительно расширить возможности их эксплуатации в широком диапазоне климатических условий и географических зон, включая арктические районы. "

Специалисты ФГУП «ЦАГИ» завершили испытания противообледенительной системы беспилотного летательного аппарата - Новости - Пресс-центр - ЦАГИ



"..Подавляющее большинство беспилотников, используемых сегодня гражданскими компаниями и вооруженными силами в мире, не имеют систем защиты от обледенения. Дело в том, что часть таких аппаратов летает на небольших высотах, где проблема обледенения практически не возникает. Для других беспилотников оказывается достаточно обычной обработки противообледенительными химическими средствами.

Использовать самолетные противообледенительные системы на беспилотниках невозможно из-за их большой массы — установка устройств в их неизменном виде неминуемо приведет к снижению массы полезной нагрузки аппарата и сокращению продолжительности его полета. Кроме того, противообледенительные системы требуют энергии, источник которой на борту беспилотника ограничен.

Новая противообледенительная система для беспилотников разработана российской группой компаний «Кронштадт», также занимающейся созданием роботов разных классов и навигационных систем. Она выполнена электроимпульсной и в первую очередь предназначена для использования на планерах беспилотников, выполненных из композиционных материалов.

Технические подробности об испытанной системе не раскрываются. Разработка электроимпульсных противообледенительных систем для самолетов ведется с 1960-х годов. К настоящему времени разработчики предложили несколько типов таких систем, пригодных для использования как на металлических токопроводящих конструкциях, так и на не проводящих электричество поверхностях.

Многие такие системы используют накопитель энергии (обычно блок конденсаторов или ионисторов), тиристоры (выступают электрическими ключами) и электроды, разделенные изолятором. При накоплении определенного количества электроэнергии в блоке конденсаторов открывается тристор и электричество подается на электроды, между которыми происходит пробой.

Перспективный беспилотник большой продолжительности полета «Орион»


«Кронштадт»

В результате пробоя происходит локальный тепловой взрыв с образованием ударных волн, достаточно сильных, чтобы разрушать ледяную корку, но не повреждать конструкцию планера. Во время полета такие разряды происходят в разных местах на крыле летательного аппарата. Со временем электродный слой выгорает и его требуется заменять.

Другие электроимпульсные противообледенительные системы предполагают использование магнитных индукторов вместо электродов. В этом случае их устанавливают под гибким полимерным покрытием. При разряде индукторы притягиваются друг к другу незначительно деформируя покрытие, которое и раскалывает лед.

Электроимпульсные системы сегодня используются на многих самолетах. В частности они установлены на лайнеры SSJ-100 и Ил-96, такие системы планируется ставить на новые транспортные самолеты Ил-112В. Преимуществом таких систем являются их малые масса и энергопотребление и масштабируемость.

Во время испытаний в Центральном аэрогидродинамическом институте систему, разработанную группой «Кронштадт», проверяли на стенде при температуре воздушного потока от нуля до минус 20 градусов Цельсия. При этом в потоке присутствовали переохлажденные водяные капли. Испытанная система эффективно очищала поверхность от нарастающей ледяной корки.

В 2012 году в США началась разработка противообледенительной системы для американского стратегического разведывательного беспилотника RQ-4 Global Hawk. Один из вариантов системы предполагает установку нагревательных элементов в передней кромке крыла аппарата, которые будут включаться при снижении с большой высоты или полете в неблагоприятных условиях.

Предполагается, что в полете теплая кромка будет нагревать воздух медленного пограничного слоя, движущегося по верхней и нижней поверхности крыла беспилотника. Этот теплый пограничный слой и будет предотвращать образование ледяной корки на крыле. По предварительным оценкам, потребляемая мощность системы составит от 0,8 до 1,4 киловатта.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/14/deicing

----------


## OKA

"Итальянская компания Leonardo-Finmeccanica провела первые испытания опционально пилотируемого вертолета Solo, созданного на базе польского многоцелевого SW-4 Puszczyk («Неясыть»). Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, первый полет вертолета состоялся в беспилотном режиме в аэропорту Таранто-Гротталье в провинции Таранто в Италии.



Solo Leonardo-Finmeccanica

Считается, что основу авиации будущего должны составить опционально пилотируемые летательные аппараты, которые, в зависимости от задач и условий, могут выполнять полеты как под управлением пилота, так и самостоятельно под контролем оператора. В частности, военные полагают, что в режиме беспилотника многоцелевые вертолеты можно использовать для доставки грузов, не ставя под угрозу жизни летчиков.

По этой причине некоторые компании в мире занимаются разработкой либо опционально пилотируемых вертолетов и самолетов, либо комплектов «обеспилочивания» обычных летательных аппаратов. Последние обычно представляют собой дополнительные вычислительные блоки, которые можно подключить к бортовым системам машин с электродистанционными системами управления.

Первый полет нового опционально пилотируемого вертолета Solo признали полностью успешным. Разработчики проверили управляемость машины и правильность функционирования всех систем в режиме беспилотника. Теперь планируется, что в течение нескольких месяцев 2017 года Solo пройдет серию испытаний, в том числе на функционирование в условиях отказа части систем.

Вертолеты SW-4 выпускаются в Польше с 1996 года. Длина вертолета составляет 10,6 метра, а диаметр несущего винта — девять метров. Вертолет максимальной взлетной массой 1,8 тонны может перевозить до четырех пассажиров или грузы массой до 0,6 тонны. SW-4 способен развивать скорость до 260 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 790 километров .

В середине октября текущего года американская компания Aurora Flight Sciences испытала систему ALIAS, позволяющую конвертировать любой пилотируемый летательный аппарат в беспилотник. Испытания проводились на легком пассажирском самолете Cessna Caravan и были признаны успешными.

Разработка системы ALIAS ведется по заказу Агентства перспективных оборонных разработок. Она представляет собой несколько камер высокой четкости, устанавливаемых снаружи летательного аппарата и в кабине его пилотов, набор роботизированных манипуляторов, подключаемых к органам управления самолетом или вертолетом, а также вычислительного блока и системы обмена данными.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/20/solo

----------


## OKA

"..В Вооружённые Силы в этом году поставлено 105 комплексов, включающих 260 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, сформировано 36 воинских частей и подразделений беспилотной авиации. Всего на вооружении находится более 600 комплексов с 2 тысячами беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Для сравнения: в 2011 году в Вооружённых Силах было только 180 устаревших систем. Интенсивность полётов беспилотной авиации по сравнению с прошлым годом возросла в полтора раза..."

Видео и доклад полностью :

Расширенное заседание коллегии Министерства обороны • Президент России


"Районы патрулирования ДА. На слайде условно не показаны Шайковка и Оленья. "



Российские ВВС возобновили дальние вылеты к базам НАТО - Страница 9

Т.е. наличие в ВКС РФ гиперзвуковых воздушно-космических БПЛА , является логичной необходимостью)) 
Дабы не нарушать воздушные границы разных там натов , сеатов, анзюсов и анзюков))

----------


## OKA

"ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 28 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Наталья Никулина/. Подразделение беспилотных летательных аппаратов Тихоокеанского флота (ТОФ) на Камчатке пополнилось партией новых беспилотников "Орлан-10", которые способны работать в том числе в арктических широтах. Об этом сообщил ТАСС начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Восточного военного округа по Тихоокеанскому флоту капитан 2 ранга Владимир Матвеев.

"Новые беспилотные летательные аппараты (БЛА) "Орлан-10" усилили парк беспилотников, стоящих на вооружении камчатской эскадрильи БЛА Тихоокеанского флота. БЛА "Орлан-10" обеспечивают учебно-боевую деятельность частей и соединений войск и сил на Северо-Востоке, а также выполняют другие свойственные им задачи в зоне ответственности Тихоокеанского флота, в том числе в арктических широтах", - сказал Матвеев.

Он уточнил, что в 2017 году будет увеличено число задач, решаемых расчетами "Орланов", также будет расширена площадь покрытия территории в зоне ответственности.

Аппараты "Орлан-10" хорошо себя зарекомендовали в суровых климатических условиях Камчатского края, отметил Матвеев."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Новые беспилотники "Орлан-10" усилили подразделение на Камчатке

----------


## OKA

Пост про "Форпост" ))



" Мне сверху видно все .... Уральские беспилотники.

Сегодня я расскажу о БЛА "Форпост", которые изготавливает Уральский завод гражданской авиации. Может кто-то и видит его в первые, но вот результат его работы наверно видели многие. Сейчас расскажу почему ...
На самом деле все просто, практически все съемки с воздуха на брифингах МО России о ситуации в Сирии, сделаны нашими беспилотниками.
БЛА "Форпост" является собираемым для Министерства обороны России на АО "Уральский завод гражданской авиации" израильским БЛА IAI Searcher Mk II. Работы по этому проекту начались еще в 2012 году, по ТЗ МО России в конструкцию и начинку БЛА внесено определенное количество изменений.

Ниже приведу краткие ТТХ:
Дальность действия системы, км: при работе всенаправленной антенны – 150;
при работе направленной антенны - 250
Масса, кг: максимальная взлётная – 454;
сухая – 325;
максимальная полезная нагрузка – 100;
максимальная масса топлива - 99;
Длина, м: 5,85
Размах крыла, м: 8.55
Высота (без учёта антенны), м: 1,4
Двигатель Jabiru 2200
Мощность двигателя, л.с.: 80
Скорость, км/час: максимальная - горизонтального полёта – 204;
рабочая - 126…148;
Практический потолок, м: 5797
Максимальная продолжительность полёта, час: 17,5
Взлётная дистанция, м: 250


В качестве полезной нагрузки установлена камера кругового обзора. Внешне БЛА напоминает радиоуправляемую модель, такие-же внешние сервомашинки ... Но размеры конечно уже другие ...Благодаря экономичному двигателю, БЛА обладает большой автономностью..."

Много фото :

Мне сверху видно все .... Уральские беспилотники.: exstas_kazakov



"Морская авиация Военно-морского флота России получит беспилотные летательные аппараты корабельного базирования. Об этом сообщил ТАСС командующий морской авиацией, генерал-майор Игорь Кожин.

Он отметил, что в ближайшие годы морской авиации предстоит серьезная модернизация существующего парка летательных аппаратов и их поэтапная замена перспективными авиационными комплексами.

"Одним из перспективных направлений для работы специалистов ведущих конструкторских бюро являются исследования и разработки в области создания беспилотных летательных аппаратов корабельного базирования", - сказал Игорь Кожин.

В соответствии с существующей программой по модернизации и обновлению авиационного парка морской авиации ВМФ, на вооружение частей морской авиации до 2020 года поступит около 100 новых летательных аппаратов.

Отметим, что для нужд морской авиации ВМФ России создается беспилотный вертолет, который способен вести разведку и корректировку огня, выдавать координаты целей, картографировать местность и искать экипажи терпящих бедствие морских и воздушных судов.



Он представляет собой беспилотный вертолет с соосными винтами - Ка-135. Его полетная масса 300 килограммов, радиус действия - 100 километров. "Роллер" может нести до 50 килограммов полезной нагрузки, в базовом варианте предполагается установить на него оптико-электронную систему слежения."

https://rg.ru/2017/01/02/vmf-rossii-...pilotniki.html

----------


## OKA

"Американцы занялись разработкой беспилотного автожира


ReconHawk
Groen Aeronautics

Американская компания Groen Aeronautics занялась разработкой опционально пилотируемого автожира. Как пишет Aviation Week, в компании полагают, что их новые аппараты будут востребованы, поскольку управлять беспилотным автожиром значительно проще, чем вертолетом. Новый автожир получит название ReconHawk. Его можно будет использовать для перевозки грузов, пассажиров или ведения наблюдения.

Подавляющее большинство крупных беспилотных аппаратов уже созданы или разрабатываются по двум основным схемам: вертолета и самолета. Кроме того, несколько компаний создают беспилотники по схеме конвертоплана. Более подробно о типах винтокрылых летательных аппаратов можно почитать в нашем материале.

В частности, наиболее популярные на гражданском рынке беспилотники выполняются по схеме вертолета, обычно, мультикоптера. Это делается, потому что вертолеты способны на вертикальные взлет и посадку и зависание — ценные качества в условиях городской застройки. Кроме того, аппаратом, выполненным по типу мультикоптера, проще управлять.

Конструктивно автожир проще вертолета, поскольку лишен сложной трансмиссии несущего винта и, нередко, вообще не имеет какого-либо привода на основной винт. Горизонтальный полет автожира обеспечивают толкающий или тянущий воздушные винты. В воздухе автожир опирается на несущую поверхность винта, который вращается исключительно при помощи набегающих потоков воздуха.

Автожир способен взлетать при очень коротком пробеге и садиться вертикально. В целом автожир имеет несколько преимуществ перед самолетом или вертолетом: им гораздо проще управлять, а летать на таком аппарате — безопаснее. Автожир не способен входить в штопор и может совершать аварийные управляемые вертикальные посадки с неработающим двигателем.

Новый опционально пилотируемый автожир разрабатывается на базе пилотируемого аппарата ScoutHawk LSA. ReconHawk унаследует от базового проекта полностью композиционный корпус, новые двигатель и автомат перекоса несущего винта. Беспилотник будет выполнен двухместным — в беспилотном варианте аппарат сможет перевозить двух пассажиров или грузы массой до 362 килограммов.

Другие технические подробности о перспективном аппарате не уточняются. Предположительно, как и базовый ScoutHawk LSA, ReconHawk сможет развивать скорость до 178 километров в час и находиться в воздухе до 10,3 часа. Вероятно, новый опционально пилотируемый автожир будет способен на подскок, вертикальный взлет с помощью предварительной раскрутки несущего винта на земле.

В апреле текущего года американская компания Carter Aviation Technologies представила проект высокоростного реактивного автожира CarterCopter. Перспективная четырехместная машина сможет развивать скорость до 450 узлов (около 833 километров в час). Проектом предполагается, что автожир получит схожие с самолетными фюзеляж и крыло, а также два турбореактивных двигателя TFE731-20.

На CarterCopter установят воздушный винт с двумя широкими лопастями. Это винт будет приводиться в движение только набегающими потоками воздуха, как и на классическом автожире. В конструкции воздушного винта будет реализована технология замедления вращения. Вместо обычных 300 оборотов в минуту винт будет вращаться с частотой около ста оборотов в минуту. Это позволит значительно снизить лобовое сопротивление.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/01/04/autogyro



"Британцы научили беспилотный самолет нырять


AquaMAV
Imperial College London

Исследователи из Имперского колледжа Лондона разработали беспилотный летательный аппарат, способный нырять в воду для забора проб. Как пишет Aviation Week, аппарат выполнен по типу самолета и оснащен крылом, складывающимся перед нырком и раскладывающимся при «выпрыгивании» беспилотника из воды для продолжения полета.

В мире ведется разработка нескольких типов беспилотников, способных работать как в воздухе, так и под водой. Обычно такие аппараты выполнены в виде мультикоптеров, поскольку такая схема существенно упрощает управление. Серийное производство беспилотников такого типа пока не ведется. Одним из их недостатков является большое потребление энергии во время взлета из подводного положения.

Новый дрон, разработанный британскими исследователями, не расходует энергию аккумулятора во время взлета из-под воды. На аппарат, получивший название AquaMAV, разработчики установили капсулу со сжатым углекислым газом. Находясь под водой, беспилотник перед взлетом располагается носом к поверхности, а затем открывает капсулу. Получившаяся реактивная струя и выбрасывает аппарат из воды.




В настоящее время разработчики занимаются созданием системы, которая бы позволила AquaMAV некоторое время плавать под водой при этом практически не расходуя заряд основного аккумулятора.

Масса AquaMAV составляет всего 200 граммов. Аппарат способен в воздухе развивать скорость до 48 километров в час, а дальность его полета составляет пять километров. Беспилотник оснащен капсулой для забора проб воды. В настоящее время разработчики ведут переговоры с несколькими исследовательскими институтами, которым может быть интересен AquaMAV.

В феврале прошлого года сингапурская компания ST Engineering представила беспилотник самолетного типа, способный летать, садиться на воду и плавать под водой. Аппарат получил название UHV (Unmanned Hybrid Vehicle, беспилотный гибридный аппарат). Масса UHV составляет 25 килограммов. Он может находиться в воздухе до 20-25 минут.

Корпус беспилотника выполнен из композиционных материалов. Он имеет один воздушный винт и два водяных гребных винта. При посадке на водную поверхность лопасти воздушного винта складываются и для движения беспилотника используются уже водяные движители. В подводном режиме UHV может перемещаться со скоростью до четырех-пяти узлов (7,4-9,3 километра в час).

В общей сложности сингапурская компания собрала два прототипа UHV, которые уже прошли испытания в бассейне. Аппараты проверяли на способность погружаться и плавать под водой.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/01/04/dive

Самолёт-подводная лодка из XX века))

----------


## OKA

"Американский беспилотник провел в воздухе 55 часов


Световой след от аэронавигационных огней беспилотника VA001
Vanilla Aircraft

Американский беспилотный летательный аппарат VA001 во время испытательного полета, продолжительность которого должна была составить не менее 120 часов, совершил вынужденную посадку. Как пишет Aviation Week, причиной этого стал ледяной дождь. Испытательный полет проводился в ноябре прошлого года, однако его подробности разработчики раскрыли только сейчас. Несмотря на прерванный полет беспилотник все равно успел установить мировой рекорд продолжительности полета среди аппаратов массой до 500 килограммов.

Американские военные сегодня заинтересованы в разработке самолетов и беспилотных летательных аппаратов, способных взлететь с территории США и долететь до любой удаленной точки планеты. Такие аппараты нужны военным, потому что, по оценке Пентагона, в ближайшем будущем число баз союзников, которыми смогут пользоваться США, существенно сократится. Кроме того, военные заинтересованы в долго летающих аппаратах, поскольку их можно будет использовать, например, в качестве ретрансляторов сигналов.

Во время ноябрьского испытания новый беспилотник VA001 должен был провести в воздухе сто часов. Аппарат летал над испытательным полигоном в Лас-Крусес в Нью-Мексико. Разработчики оснастили беспилотник топливными баками внутри крыла и заправили его 76,6 килограмма топлива. Этого запаса хватило бы на десять дней полета аппарата. Однако в воздухе беспилотник провел всего 55,9 часа, после чего совершил вынужденную посадку. В топливных баках VA001 после посадки оставалось горючего еще на шесть суток полета.

Во время испытательного полета аппарат развивал скорость до 57 узлов (105,6 километра в час) и держался на высоте 1,9-2,3 тысячи метров. Летные испытания беспилотника были полностью согласованы с Федеральным управлением гражданской авиации США. Во время испытаний беспилотник нес полезную нагрузку массой 2,6 килограмма — систему ретрансляции радиосигнала и спектральную камеру. До конца января текущего года Vanilla Aircraft, разрабатывающая VA001, намерена вновь поднять аппарат в воздух и продержать его в полете не менее ста часов.

Беспилотник VA001 имеет размах крыла 10,9 метра и максимальную взлетную массу 272,2 килограмма. Аппарат способен развивать скорость до 130 километров в час и нести полезную нагрузку массой до 23 килограммов. Беспилотник может подниматься на высоту до 6,1 тысячи метров. Взлет VA001 осуществляется с помощью буксира — до взлета специальный автомобиль с помощью троса тянет аппарат по взлетно-посадочной полосе. Трос отсоединяется после того, как VA001 поднимается на высоту 300 метров.

Между тем, европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus разрабатывает для министерства обороны Великобритании беспилотник Zephyr 8. Этот аппарат сможет находиться в воздухе до трех месяцев. Военные намерены использовать его в качестве летающего ретранслятора сигналов. Размах крыла Zephyr 8 составляет 28 метров. Вся верхняя поверхность консолей крыла беспилотника будет покрыта солнечными батареями. Аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на высоте до 21,3 тысячи метров и нести полезную нагрузку массой до пяти килограммов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/01/09/uav

 

Vanilla Aircraft

----------


## Сергей72

*США испытали крупный «рой» миниатюрных беспилотников*
        Вооруженные силы (ВС) США в октябре 2016 года провели успешную демонстрацию одного из «крупнейших в мире «роев» миниатюрных беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА), сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на пресс-службу Министерства обороны США.
        По данным пресс-службы, этот «рой» состоял из 103 микро-БПЛА Perdix.  Эти летательные аппараты, вес каждого из которых составляет всего лишь 290 граммов, были отстреляны тремя истребителями-бомбардировщиками F/A-18 Super Hornet над испытательным полигоном Чайна-Лейк (штат Калифорния).
      «Микродроны продемонстрировали «продвинутные» модели поведения «роя», такие как коллективная выработка решений, адаптирующийся (к обстановке) строй в воздухе и «самолечение», - заявил Пентагон. По словам представителей ведомства, октябрьское испытание показало надежность технологий, которые доступны на открытом коммерческом рынке и могут применяться в том числе американскими ВС.
        Как пояснило военное ведомство США, небольшие и недорогие автономные системы, подобные Perdix, способны теперь выполнять миссии, на выполнение которых прежде требовалось направлять «только крупные дорогостоящие» БПЛА. Аппараты, подобные Perdix, согласно сведениям, изложенным Пентагоном, могут применяться для «разведки и наблюдения с небольшой высоты», а также выполнять «другие миссии». Оператору на земле не требуется управлять каждым из БПЛА, входящих в «рой».

США испытали крупный «рой» миниатюрных беспилотников | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## OKA

> *США испытали крупный «рой» миниатюрных беспилотников*
>         Вооруженные силы (ВС) США в октябре 2016 года провели успешную демонстрацию одного из «крупнейших в мире «роев» миниатюрных беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА), сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на пресс-службу Министерства обороны США.
>         По данным пресс-службы, этот «рой» состоял из 103 микро-БПЛА Perdix.  Эти летательные аппараты, вес каждого из которых составляет всего лишь 290 граммов, были отстреляны тремя истребителями-бомбардировщиками F/A-18 Super Hornet над испытательным полигоном Чайна-Лейк (штат Калифорния).
>       «Микродроны продемонстрировали «продвинутные» модели поведения «роя», такие как коллективная выработка решений, адаптирующийся (к обстановке) строй в воздухе и «самолечение», - заявил Пентагон. По словам представителей ведомства, октябрьское испытание показало надежность технологий, которые доступны на открытом коммерческом рынке и могут применяться в том числе американскими ВС.
>         Как пояснило военное ведомство США, небольшие и недорогие автономные системы, подобные Perdix, способны теперь выполнять миссии, на выполнение которых прежде требовалось направлять «только крупные дорогостоящие» БПЛА. Аппараты, подобные Perdix, согласно сведениям, изложенным Пентагоном, могут применяться для «разведки и наблюдения с небольшой высоты», а также выполнять «другие миссии». Оператору на земле не требуется управлять каждым из БПЛА, входящих в «рой».
> 
> США испытали крупный «рой» миниатюрных беспилотников | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»



ТАСС - это здесь :

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - США провели испытание крупного "роя" миниатюрных "беспилотников"   ))

----------


## OKA

> ТАСС - это здесь :
> 
> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - США провели испытание крупного "роя" миниатюрных "беспилотников"   ))


А вот и ролик :

----------


## OKA

" Новый китайский тяжелый БЛА с украинским двигателем АИ-225-25Ф ?

  

На китайских интернет форумах опубликована фотография нового тяжелого БЛА с индексом ЕА-03. Информации по нему крайне мало, но местные блогеры предполагают, что беспилотник оснащен украинским турбореактивным  двигателем АИ-225-25Ф с форсажной камерой сгорания.
Ранее сообщалось, что Китай в 2011 году заказал на Украине  250 ТРДДФ этого типа. Двигатель  разработан конструкторским бюро ГП «Ивченко-Прогресс» (Запорожье, Украина)."

Новый китайский тяжелый БЛА с украинским двигателем АИ-225-25Ф ?: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Редкий улов        

    Как сообщают https://vk.com/wall-34956621_392132 , на российское побережье Черного моря в районе Благовещенской косы близ Анапы 15 января 2017 года была выброшена плававшая в море беспилотная реактивная мишень семейства Airbus Do-DT 25.

   
    Выброшенная на российское побережье Черного моря в районе Благовещенской косы близ Анапы беспилотная реактивная мишень семейства Airbus Do-DT 25. 15.01.2017 (с) Вадим Агапонов / vk.com

    Мишень Do-DT 25 (Dornier-Direct Targets) была изначально разработана по заданию министерства обороны ФРГ в конце 1990-х годов компанией Dornier GmbН - одним из "обломков" знаменитой немецкой авиастроительной фирмы Dornier Flugzeugwerke. После объединения основной части Dornier Flugzeugwerke в 1996 году с американской Fairchild Aircraft, часть узкоспециализированных производств Dornier отошла, в свою очередь, к EADS (ныне Airbus), образовав дочернюю компанию последней Dornier GmbН. В разработке мишени Do-DT 25 принимал участие также Университет Штуттгарта.

    Серийное производство Do-DT 25 было начато для германских вооруженных сил в 2002 году. К настоящему времени разработано большое количество модификаций мишени (Do-DT 25-200, Do-DT 35, Do-DT 45 и Do-DT 55), поставлявшихся "более чем в 10 стран". Мишени Do-DT 35 и Do-DT 45, в частности, используются армией США под обозначениями MQM-175A/B. Основное количество мишеней эксплуатируется по подрядам со странами НАТО самой группой Airbus, широко используясь во время учений альянса.

    Do-DT 25 - наиболее крупная и распространенная модификация мишени. Она оснащается двумя минитюрными турбореактивными двигателями максимальной тягой от 16 до 25 кг каждый. Мишень в производимом сейчас варианте Do-DT 25-200 имеет стартовую массу до 150 кг, скорость полета до 540 км/ч, высоту полета до 7620 м, радиус действия по условиям радиоуправления с наземной станции до 100 км, продолжительность полета может достигать полутора часов. Запуск производится с пневматической катапульты финской фирмы Robonic, посадка в случае непоражения - парашютная.

    Наиболее вероятно, что выброшенная у Анапы мишень использовалась во время учений НАТО "See Breeze 2016" в июле 2016 года, и, упав в воду, с тех пор носилась по волнам Черного моря.


    launcher-on-ship
    Беспилотная мишень Airbus Do-DT 25 на катапульте Robonic на корабле ВМС Канады. Под мишенью Do-DT 25 подвешен ее уменьшенный аналог Do-DT 55, используемый для имитации малоразмерных ракет (с) canadianunmanned.com"

Редкий улов - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Комплекс с беспилотными летательными аппаратами средней дальности "Форпост" предназначен для воздушной разведки объектов противника и выдачи данных для целеуказания ударным (огневым) средствам


 © Донат Сорокин/ТАСС

ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 20 января. /ТАСС/. Уральский завод гражданской авиации (УЗГА) с 2019 года может начать поставки модернизированного комплекса с беспилотными летательными аппаратами (БПЛА) "Форпост". Об этом доложили руководители предприятия министру обороны России Сергею Шойгу.

"Это будут комплексы полностью на элементной базе российского производства", - подчеркнул руководитель УЗГА.

В ходе визита на предприятие Шойгу проверил ход выполнения заводом гособоронзаказа. УЗГА занимается ремонтом авиадвигателей, изготовлением авиационной техники и комплексов с беспилотными летательными аппаратами "Форпост" в интересах Минобороны России.

Ранее Шойгу заслушал командующего войсками Центрального военного округа генерал-полковника Владимира Зарудницкого о ходе строительства объектов боевой и социальной инфраструктуры в Центральной Сибири, проверил организацию боевого дежурства региональным центром управления.

Комплекс с беспилотными летательными аппаратами средней дальности "Форпост" предназначен для воздушной разведки объектов противника и выдачи данных для целеуказания ударным (огневым) средствам. В состав комплекса входят три летательных аппарата. Первые испытания беспилотников "Форпост" состоялись в январе 2012 года.

В прошлом году замглавы военного ведомства Юрий Борисов заявлял, что в течение 5-10 лет Минобороны планирует закупить около 30 таких комплексов с беспилотными летательными аппаратами."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Поставки модернизированного комплекса с БПЛА "Форпост" планируется начать с 2019 года

----------


## OKA

"На вооружение Российской армии официально приняты беспилотные летательные аппараты (БПЛА), способные подменять вышки сотовой связи и отправлять абонентам SMS, аудиосообщения, а в перспективе и небольшие видеоролики. Дроны уже прошли успешные испытания в ходе российской операции в Сирии и в ближайшее время поступят в подразделения Минобороны.

Новые БПЛА созданы на базе беспилотника «Орлан-10». Они войдут в состав модернизированного комплекса радиоэлектронной борьбы РБ-341В «Леер-3». Первые «Лееры», задача которых подавление GSM-сетей, поступили в войска еще в 2015 году. Но до недавнего времени комплексы не всегда могли работать с сетями, где используются технологии передачи данных поколения 3G и 4G.

— Испытания новых БПЛА уже закончены, — рассказал «Известиям» представитель оборонно-промышленного комплекса, знакомый с ситуацией. — Модернизированные «Орлан-10» прошли проверку в Сирии. В нынешнем году новые БПЛА для «Леер-3» начнут поставляться в войска. Пока изделия могут отправлять SMS и аудиосообщения. Но в ближайшее время к этому списку добавятся и небольшие видеоролики.

Комплекс «Леер-3» — это три БПЛА «Орлан-10» и пункт управления на грузовике КамАЗ-5350. Главная задача беспилотников — подавлять вышки сотовой связи. Для этого на борту «Орланов» установлены специальные «глушилки», а также одноразовые передатчики помех, которые сбрасывают на землю.

Подавив базовые станции, старые «Орланы» могли в определенных условиях отправлять абонентам SMS. Но бороться с сетями 3G и 4G, а значит, и взаимодействовать со смартфонами им было достаточно сложно. Но новые летающие дроны легко справляются с такими целями. Они «глушат» базовые станции и занимают их место, становясь виртуальными сотовыми станциями.

Гендиректор аналитической компании Telecom Daily Денис Кусков рассказал «Известиям», что если дрон подменяет собой базовую станцию, то он будет не только отправлять сообщения, но и сможет полностью контролировать устройства абонента.

 — Это фактически базовая станция. Она может перетягивать на себя управление трафиком или звонками. Пользователь не заметит подключения и изменить подключение на другую базовую станцию он не сможет, — рассуждает Кусков. — Оператор дрона сможет отправлять SMS, звонить на телефоны абонентов, попавших в зону действия дрона. А через браузер можно будет отправить видеосообщение. При попытке выхода в интернет на странице-заглушке можно вывести всё что угодно. По тому же принципу работает и обычный Wi-Fi при подключении к нему в общественном месте.

По мнению президента ГК InfoWatch Натальи Касперской, новые дроны могут блокировать мобильные телефоны противника, при этом не мешая работать «своим». Или даже дистанционно включать или выключать устройства.

 — В теории подобные системы могут видеть набор номеров, находящийся в зоне действия виртуальной базовой станции, и позволять «своим» звонить, а «чужим» блокировать проход сигнала, — говорит Касперская. — Не исключено также, что подобная система сможет удаленно включать пользовательские устройства. Правда, скорее всего, у виртуальных станций, установленных на беспилотники, будет небольшой радиус действия.

27 февраля прошлого года начальник Центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кураленко сообщил, что Минобороны России разослало вооруженным формированиям в Сирии SMS с образцами заявок на перемирие. Также российское военное ведомство с помощью текстовых сообщений информировало мирных жителей Алеппо о гуманитарных коридорах и местах раздачи помощи. Примечательно, что на тот момент в городе практически не работали базовые станции. Но, несмотря на это, SMS исправно приходили на сотовые телефоны."

Российская армия получила сотовое оружие - Известия

----------


## Avia M

Такие нужны?...

6 февраля 2017 г., Американская компания Otherlab провела летные испытания нового картонного одноразового беспилотного летательного аппарата. Как пишет Aviation Week, испытания аппарата проводились сбросом с октокоптера. После сброса он точно планировал к заданной цели и плавно приземлялся. Испытания признали успешными, сообщает N+1.

В некоторых случаях во время спасательных или специальных операций бывает необходимо быстро доставить провизию или боеприпасы в определенную точку. При этом возможности отправить транспортную платформу обратно может и не представиться. Например, обратная отправка беспилотника из тыла противника может демаскировать позицию сил специальных операций.

Для решения этих задач несколько компаний занялись созданием дешевых одноразовых беспилотников, которые могли бы заниматься разведкой, доставкой небольших грузов или прорывом систем противовоздушной обороны противника. Разработчики рассматривают несколько вариантов от печатаемых на 3D-принтере аппаратов до бумажных самолетиков.

----------


## OKA

"Американцы переделают мишени в ударные беспилотники


BQM-167A
U.S. Air Force

Американская компания Kratos Defense & Security Solutions приступила к разработке нового ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата XQ-222. Как пишет Aviation Week, этот беспилотник проектируется на базе расходуемой воздушной мишени BQM-167A, используемой военными на учениях для имитации российских и китайских ракет разных классов, а также самолетов. Как ожидается, создание нового ударного беспилотника займет у американской компании 2,5 года.

По оценке министерства обороны США, в будущих военных конфликтах может возникнуть необходимость в быстром нанесении ударов по территории противника. При этом привлечение авианосцев с палубной авиацией, истребителей или бомбардировщиков из состава ВВС для выполнения этой задачи будет экономически неоправданным. Поэтому военные полагают, что поражать цели на территории противника можно будет с помощью относительно недорогих одноразовых ударных беспилотников.

Новый ударный беспилотник XQ-222 разрабатывается на базе воздушной мишени именно из соображений низкой стоимости серийного производства. Стоимость одной BQM-167A с учетом поставки, запчастей и технического обслуживания составляет чуть более полумиллиона долларов. Для сравнения ударный беспилотник MQ-9 Reaper стоит около 17 миллионов долларов.

Согласно проекту, ударный аппарат XQ-222 сможет выполнять полеты на дальность 5,6 тысячи километров в случае, если ему после нанесения ударов не нужно будет возвращаться на базу. Если же военные решат вернуть аппарат после выполнения задачи, его боевой радиус составит около 2,7 тысячи километров. Стартовав с базы ВВС США «Андерсен» на Гуаме XQ-222 сможет долететь до КНДР или восточной части Китая.


Схема объединения XQ-222 в группу
Kratos Defense & Security Solutions

XQ-222 сможет нести вооружение общей массой 227 килограммов. Это означает, что беспилотник сможет нести, например, две корректируемые бомбы SDB калибра 113 килограммов или четыре ракеты AGM-114 Hellfire класса «воздух-поверхность» массой 50 килограммов каждая. В полете новый ударный беспилотник сможет развивать скорость до 0,9 числа Маха (1,1 тысячи километров).

Аппарат не будет нуждаться в подготовленных взлетно-посадочных полосах. Предполагается, что как и базовая мишень BQM-167A, беспилотник XQ-222 будет взлетать со станка с помощью разгонного ракетного двигателя. В случае, если после нанесения ударов беспилотнику надо будет вернуться обратно, для посадки он будет использовать парашют.

Если военные будут одновременно запускать несколько ударных беспилотников XQ-222, в полете они смогут объединяться в группу, автоматически выбирая лидера. Алгоритм совместно работы аппаратов позволит им выбирать нового лидера при утере действующего или перераспределять роли для более эффективного выполнения задачи. Например, для прорыва систем противовоздушной обороны.

Как ожидается, первые летные испытания нового одноразового ударного беспилотника состоятся до конца 2018 года.

Базовая воздушная мишень BQM-167A может выполнять полеты на расстояние до 2,6 тысячи километров. Аппарат может подниматься на высоту до 15,2 тысячи километров и нести различную полезную нагрузку на подкрыльевых подвесах и во внутреннем отсеке. Под каждое крыло можно подвесить аппаратуру массой 45 килограммов, а во внутренний отсек установить оборудование массой до 159 килограммов.

В сентябре прошлого года американская компания General Atomics Aeronautical представила проект перспективного беспилотника, который сможет объединяться в стаи с такими же аппаратами. Перспективный аппарат, предназначенный для запуска с самолета-носителя, разрабатывается в рамках программы Агентства перспективных оборонных разработок Gremlins.

Представленный General Atomics «гремлин» предназначен для запуска с транспортника C-130. Беспилотник получил складное крыло и реактивный двигатель. Внешне аппарат похож на крылатую ракету типа JASSM, но с более узким крылом и перевернутым хвостовым оперением. Другие подробности об аппарате не уточняются. Его испытания планируется начать в 2019 году.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/07/uavs




"ШАНХАЙ, 7 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Каргапольцев/. Китай намерен в 2017 году испытать свой крупногабаритный беспилотник на солнечных батареях в околоземном космическом пространстве. Об этом сообщает агентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на Китайскую академию аэрокосмической аэродинамики (CAAA).

Размах крыльев разработанного китайскими учеными летательного аппарата превышает 40 метров - больше, чем у авиалайнера Boeing 737. По словам главного инженера данного проекта Ши Вэня из CAAA, это второй по размеру в мире работающий на солнечной энергии беспилотник после после аналогичного аппарата, который есть у NASA. Китайский дрон способен совершать полеты на очень больших высотах достаточно продолжительное время, добавил он.

Главный инженер не раскрыл деталей предстоящих испытаний, уточнив лишь, что подобные аппараты способны подниматься на высоту до 30 километров и развивать скорость до 200 километров в час.

Беспилотник будет применяться в основном для ведения воздушной разведки, мониторинга стихийных бедствий, метеорологических наблюдений, а также в сфере телекоммуникационных услуг.

Макет аппарата был представлен в 2016 году на международном авиакосмическом салоне "Эйршоу Чайна - 2016" в Чжухае.

Ранее сообщалось, что в октябре 2016 года аппарат прошел успешные летные испытания в северо-западной части Китая."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - КНР в 2017 году испытает дрон на солнечных батареях в околоземном космическом пространстве





> Такие нужны?...
> 
> 6 февраля 2017 г., Американская компания Otherlab провела летные испытания нового картонного одноразового беспилотного летательного аппарата. Как пишет Aviation Week, испытания аппарата проводились сбросом с октокоптера. После сброса он точно планировал к заданной цели и плавно приземлялся. Испытания признали успешными, сообщает N+1.
> 
> В некоторых случаях во время спасательных или специальных операций бывает необходимо быстро доставить провизию или боеприпасы в определенную точку. При этом возможности отправить транспортную платформу обратно может и не представиться. Например, обратная отправка беспилотника из тыла противника может демаскировать позицию сил специальных операций.
> 
> Для решения этих задач несколько компаний занялись созданием дешевых одноразовых беспилотников, которые могли бы заниматься разведкой, доставкой небольших грузов или прорывом систем противовоздушной обороны противника. Разработчики рассматривают несколько вариантов от печатаемых на 3D-принтере аппаратов до бумажных самолетиков.









Полностью заметка здесь :

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/06/cardboard

Про конкурс на "быстрорастворимые" дроны давно говорили. В заметке написано, для каких целей планируют использовать . Опять жеж технологии  "исчезающих материалов" развить- от корпусов и приводов , до электроники.

----------


## OKA

"Российское военное ведомство разработало правила эксплуатации летающих дронов для всех федеральных органов исполнительной власти. Федеральные авиационные правила производства полетов беспилотных летательных аппаратов государственной авиации (есть в распоряжении «Известий») регламентируют практически все аспекты применения БПЛА. Начиная от их технического обслуживания и правил воздушного движения и заканчивая временем отдыха операторов и опасными погодными явлениями. Сейчас документ проходит согласование в профильных министерствах и ведомствах.

Проект Федеральных авиационных правил производства полетов (ФАППП БПЛА) был разработан Минобороны еще 19 августа прошлого года. Но до сих пор о них не было ничего известно. В правилах более 40 страниц основного текста и четыре приложения.

Как указывается во второй статье документа, он содержит «требования к личному составу расчетов беспилотных летательных аппаратов, руководству полетами, организации, обеспечению и выполнению полетов». Также в ФАППП «прописываются особенности полетов в различных условиях и ситуациях».

Разработчики правил указывают: «Правила будут обязательны для выполнения всеми формированиями беспилотной авиации федеральных органов исполнительной власти». В случае нарушений положений ФАППП должны быть приняты незамедлительные меры для их пресечения.

Примечательно, что российское военное ведомство внесло в проект федеральных правил ряд новых юридических определений. Ранее в Воздушном кодексе Российской Федерации появилось определение «беспилотный летательный аппарат». В ФАППП же указаны понятия «боевой полет» и «боевое применение». Последнее — это «вид летной подготовки, направленный на обучение использованию в полете оборудования и вооружения беспилотного летательного аппарата для поражения наземных (морских), воздушных целей (объектов) или решения других боевых и специальных задач».

Согласно ФАППП, право проводить боевые и специальные полеты предоставляется командирам частей, в состав которых входят подразделения БПЛА. Но в мирное время и во время учений разрешить полет дрона может командир его расчета.

Правда, поднять в воздух беспилотник без наличия у расчета целого перечня документов нельзя. В лист разрешений, помимо полетного задания, бюллетеня погоды и аэронавигационной информации, попал и инженерно-штурманский расчет полета. Это сложный документ, где учитывается профиль и определение режима полета, расход топлива, расчет полетного времени, веса и боевой нагрузки.

— Этот пункт списан с Федеральных правил «большой» авиации, — рассказывает «Известиям» командир подразделения БПЛА Минобороны. — Такие расчеты необходимы для больших многотонных дронов типа «Форпост». Они проводят на высоте в несколько километров более 10 часов. Но у нас основные БПЛА — это легкие, весящие несколько килограммов изделия. К примеру, «Элерон» или «Тахион». Запускают их под задачу. И никакого определенного маршрута полета у них нет. Ну и какой тут может быть инженерно-штурманский расчет? Его писать дольше, чем самому БПЛА летать.

Также разработчики ФАППП уделили большое внимание режиму труда операторов. В мирное время военнослужащий может непрерывно управлять беспилотником не более шести часов днем и четырех часов ночью. В боевой обстановке это время увеличивается на два часа. Но как гласит статья 40 Федеральных правил, «дальнейшее управление полетами беспилотных летательных аппаратов выполняется после отдыха (сна) продолжительностью не менее 8 часов». При этом у пилотов «большой» авиации Минобороны летная смена длится 14 часов, у гражданских — не превышает 12 часов.

В приложении № 4 Федеральных правил указаны все опасные, по мнению его составителей, явления погоды. Они угрожают безопасности полетов и сохранности беспилотников на аэродромах. Помимо сильного ветра, осадков, гроз, в этот перечень попали землетрясения, цунами, сели и даже извержения вулканов.

Главный редактор Avia.ru  Роман Гусаров пояснил «Известиям», что БПЛА уже стали частью государственной авиации. И поэтому необходимы четкие авиационные правила.

— Министерство обороны на сегодня является основным эксплуатантом беспилотных летательных аппаратов в России, — говорит Гусаров. — Военное ведомство первым заинтересовано в наведении правового порядка в этой сфере. Их аппараты летают не только в зонах боевых действий, но и в общем воздушном пространстве, соответственно, могут возникать нештатные ситуации опасного сближения с гражданскими воздушными судами. Несомненно, законодательство в сфере регулирования полетов беспилотников будет развиваться и дальше."

Государственным беспилотникам написали военный устав - Известия

----------


## OKA

"Китайцы объединили в стаю тысячу дронов

Группа из тысячи дронов


CCTV+ / YouTube

Инженеры китайской компании Ehang сумели объединить в группу одну тысячу дронов. Как сообщает Global Times, демонстрация группы дронов состоялась на ежегодном фестивале фонарей в Гуанчжоу в провинции Гуандун. Беспилотниками управлял один инженер с помощью одного пульта. Во время полета дроны образовали шесть разных формаций.

Несколько компаний и исследовательских организаций в мире сегодня занимаются разработкой алгоритмов управления большими группами дронов. Такие алгоритмы позволят нескольким сотням беспилотников под управлением одного-двух человек вести подробную разведку местности или прорывать системы противовоздушной обороны противника. До сих пор специалистам удавалось поднять в воздух группу из ста дронов.




Китайские инженеры использовали квадрокоптеры Ghostdrone 2.0. Как отмечает издание, инженерам Ehang, поднявшим в воздух группу из тысячи беспилотников, удалось установить рекорд Гиннесса. Постепенно взлетевшие беспилотники в воздухе последовательно образовали несколько светящихся фигур и иероглифических надписей. При этом некоторые дроны очень близко пролетали друг к другу.

В середине января текущего года стало известно, что Управление стратегических возможностей министерства обороны США совместно с командованием авиационных систем ВМС провело испытания миниатюрных беспилотников Perdix. Эти аппараты были запущены с трех истребителей F/A-18 Super Hornet. В общей сложности с самолетов сбросили 103 аппарата, которые затем объединились в стаю.

Во время испытаний беспилотников Perdix военные проверяли способность аппаратов самостоятельно объединяться в группы, выбирать «лидера», распределять роли и заменять друг друга в случае потерь. Все проверки признаны успешными.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/15/drones

----------


## indela



----------


## OKA

"Агентство противоракетной обороны США приступило к испытаниям боевых лазеров малой мощности, установленных на беспилотные летательные аппараты. Как пишет Las Vegas Review-Journal, испытания проводятся проверки концепции применения вооруженных лазерами беспилотников в составе системы противоракетной обороны.

Существующие системы противоракетной обороны, разработанные для перехвата баллистических ракет противника, способны поражать лишь боевые блоки на заатмосферном и атмосферном участках полета. Эффективность таких систем считается высокой, однако они не дают полной гарантии перехвата всех боевых блоков.

Самым эффективным способом борьбы с баллистическими ракетами противника является их перехват на разгонном участке полета, когда носитель не набрал маршевой скорости и не способен еще маневрировать. Правда, в современных условиях такой перехват практически невозможен, поскольку в этом случае средства перехвата пришлось бы размещать на границе страны-противника.

В рамках новой концепции Агентства противоракетной обороны США предполагается, что вооруженные мощными боевыми лазерами беспилотники будут выполнять полеты на большой высоте над территорией потенциального противника. Обнаружив запуск баллистической ракеты, аппараты будут сбивать ее лазером на разгонном участке полета.

Согласно заявлению агентства, новая технология будет использоваться для защиты территории США от ядерной атаки со стороны Северной Кореи, активно занимающейся разработкой не только нового термоядерного оружия, но и ракет-носителей малой, средней и большой дальности полета.

В испытаниях в рамках разрабатываемой концепции принимают участие два ударных беспилотника MQ-9 Reaper. Оснащенные лазерами малой мощности аппараты выполняют полеты на ракетном полигоне «Уайт-Сэндз» в Нью-Мехико. Оценочные испытания будут проводиться на протяжении пяти лет.

Параллельно агентство намерено заказать разработку боевых лазеров многокиловаттной мощности. К проекту планируется привлечь американские компании Boeing, Lockheed Martin, General Atomics, Northrop Grumman и Raytheon. С одной или несколькими из них до конца года будет подписан контракт на разработку демонстратора технологий боевого противоракетного лазера.

Согласно предварительным планам американского агентства, первые испытания демонстратора технологий противоракетного лазера планируется провести в 2020 году; в 2021 году этот лазер должен будет сбить первые несколько баллистических ракет — мишеней.

Агентство противоракетной обороны США не впервые рассматривает мощные боевые лазеры в качестве потенциально эффективного средства перехвата баллистических ракет. В 2000-х годах американские компании Boeing, Lockheed Martin и Northrop Grumman по заказу агентства разрабатывали противоракетный химический лазер воздушного базирования ABL. Его мощность составляла один мегаватт.

Установку разместили в носовой части модифицированного грузового самолета Boeing 747-400F. В 2010 году состоялись испытания ABL. Лазер сбил две баллистические ракеты на разгонном участке траектории: жидкостную и твердотопливную. После этого проект закрыли, сочтя лазерную установку и ее носитель слишком тяжелыми и большими, чтобы их можно было использовать в составе системы противоракетной обороны.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/22/waserwifle


Можно дроны сбивать и без лазеров, большими кошками))

----------


## Stelino

Мне кажется в плане беспилотников нам надо хорошенько убыстряться, пока рынок не удалился от нас так далеко, 
что его будет не догнать даже на самолете, 
в Европе уже доставка есть покупок даже используя беспилотники

----------


## OKA

"Американская телекоммуникационная компания AT&T провела испытания привязного квадрокоптера, который после взлета должен выполнять функции станции сотовой связи. Как пишет Aviation Week, такие беспилотники планируется использовать для быстрого восстановления связи на территориях, пострадавших от стихийного бедствия.



Flying COW
AT&T

В результате наводнений, ураганов или землетрясений без сотовой связи нередко остаются обширные территории. При этом быстрого восстановления коммуникаций как правило не производится, поскольку различным службам приходится решать ряд первостепенных задач, включая восстановление жилой инфраструктуры и систем подачи питьевой воды.

Новые дроны, получившие название Flying COW (Flying Cell on Wings, летающая крылатая ячейка), позволят оперативно восстанавливать связь еще до того, как будут приведены в порядок и подключены к сети пострадавшие наземные сотовые вышки. Испытания нового дрона состоялись в середине февраля 2017 года в пригороде Атланты в Джорджии."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/27/comms

----------


## OKA

"Уже в следующем году американские ВВС спишут все свои беспилотники MQ-1 Predator. Вчера, 28 февраля, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что командование ВВС США официально подтвердило планы оказаться от первой в мире модели ударного дрона большой продолжительности полета.

На боевом посту MQ-1 Predator, также известный как Predator A, будет заменен его «старшим братом» MQ-9 Reaper (Predator B). Эта модель создавалась на основе MQ-1 и по всем параметрам превосходит базовую модель. Кроме того, с 2011 года на вооружение ВВС США поступают беспилотники Avenger (Predator C), которые сегодня являются самыми современными и проектировались с применением технологий пониженной радиолокационной заметности.


Разведывательно-ударный БПЛА MQ-1 Predator af.mil 

После списания ударные дроны MQ-1 Predator будут переданы компании General Atomics, которая переоборудует их. Проект демилитаризации «Хищников» получил название SkyGuardian — предполагается, что переоборудованные дроны будут использоваться полицейскими. Командование ВВС США считает, что отказ от MQ-1 Predator и замена их новыми MQ-9 Reaper позволит военным подразделениям улучшить логистику и полностью перевести личный состав на работу с единой моделью беспилотника.


Разведывательно-ударный БПЛА MQ-9 Reaper af.mil 

Беспилотник MQ-9 Reaper является усовершенствованной версией дрона RQ-1/MQ-1 Predator, совершившего свой первый полет в 1994 году. Разведывательно-боевые БПЛА MQ-1 и MQ-9 состоят на вооружении ВВС и ЦРУ США, а также ВВС Италии, Турции, ОАЭ, Казахстана, Франции, Великобритании и других стран. Сегодня на вооружении силовых структур США состоит несколько сотен беспилотников MQ-9 Reaper и MQ-1 Predator. Американские СМИ неоднократно называли эти дроны ненадежными из-за множества аварий, большая часть которых произошла по неустановленным причинам."

«Хищник» уступит место «Жнецу» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Британский стартап Windhorse Aerospace занялся разработкой беспилотного летательного аппарата для гуманитарных операций, пишет Aviation Week. Этот беспилотник будет нести сухой паек в специальных отсеках в планере. При этом корпус самого аппарата можно будет разобрать и использовать в качестве дров для костра, чтобы разогреть или приготовить еду. Новая разработка получила название Pouncer.

Беспилотники считаются незаменимым инструментом, используемым спасателями в поисково-спасательных операциях или при ликвидации последствий стихийных бедствий и техногенных катастроф. Такие аппараты обычно используют для поиска людей, разведки и оценки степени разрушений, а также координации действий спасателей.

Новый беспилотник Pouncer получит небольшую электронную схему-контроллер, электромотор с толкающим воздушным винтом, аккумулятор и приводы элевонов. Все эти элементы будут установлены в легкий деревянный каркас, имеющий 17 углублений для сухого пайка. Этот паек, плотно упакованный в пакеты, будет укладываться в углубления и завершать гладкую поверхность беспилотника.

Предполагается выпускать три вида нового беспилотника, которые будут отличаться друг от друга размером. Маленький аппарат сможет нести 20 килограммов еды, средний — 50 килограммов, а большой — сто килограммов. Запускать беспилотники планируется с транспортного самолета над местом бедствия.







Дальность полета одного аппарата составит 35 километров, а точность приземления — не дальше семи метров от указанной перед запуском цели. В Windhorse Aerospace планируют собрать первый прототип беспилотника в течение ближайших двух месяцев. Размах крыла прототипа составит 2,7 метра.

После того, как британская компания начнет серийно выпускать Pouncer, начнутся работы над созданием практически полностью съедобной версии беспилотника. Он целиком, за исключением электрических элементов, будет представлять собой летающий сухой паек, каркас и покрытие которого будут выполнены из сублимированных прессованных овощей. По прочности он не будет уступать деревянному.

В ноябре прошлого года американская компания General Atomics Aeronautical Systems объявила о разработке реактивного беспилотника Angel One для гуманитарных операций, разработанного на базе ударного аппарата Avenger. Новый беспилотник получил внутренние отсеки для перевозки и сброса специальных сухих пайков.

Гуманитарная версия Avenger сможет выполнять в сутки три трехчасовых вылета, перевозя в общей сложности до 3,9 тонны сухих пайков. Этого достаточно, чтобы на сутки обеспечить едой 3,4 тысячи человек. Для перевозки пайков Angel One имеет две раскрывающихся грузовых сетки. Они крепятся внутри грузового отсека и раскрываются одновременно с открытием этого отсека.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/28/pouncer

А что, толково придумано- и паёк доставить , и б.к. , да ещё в дрова пустить)) Нормальный ход)) Главное ,чтоб адресата получения не засекли в тылу врага, так скать))  Парашютами дешевле, но этими точнее и безопасней для носителя дронов.

----------


## OKA

Встретился ролик с новым китайским "ударником" :




"Состоялся первый испытательный полет нового китайского ударного БПЛА Wing Loong II (Pterodactyl II или 翼龙II на китайском. )

  

Здоровый "птерозавр"..
Заявляемые характеристики:
Длина - 11 метров
Размах крыла - 20,5 метров
Высота - 4,1 метра
Максимальная взлетная масса - 4200 кг
Боевая нагрузка - 480 кг.
Скорость до 370 км\ч
Высота полета до 9000 метров"

Первый полет второго "Птеродактиля" - Юрий Лямин

翼龙Ⅱ成功首飞 中国新一代察打无人机诞生 - 新华社新媒体专线 - 汉丰网

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны Германии приняло решение закупить в США разведывательные беспилотники MQ-4C Triton. Об этом пишет Defense News.

Заказаны будут три машины, первая попадет в Люфтваффе в 2025 году, а оставшиеся две — годом позже.

Беспилотники, ориентированные на задачи радиоэлектронной разведки, будут оснащаться системой ISIS (Integrated SIGINT System). Аппаратура разрабатывалась специально для дронов Euro Hawk — немецкой версии американского беспилотника RQ-4 Global Hawk, которые так и не сумели получить разрешение на эксплуатацию в воздушном пространстве Германии, в результате чего программа была закрыта в 2013 году.

В 2015 году сообщалось о попытке Берлина перезапустить проект Euro Hawk совместно с компанией Northrop Grumman. Однако в данный момент принято решение о прямой закупке у этой компании аппаратов типа Triton.

MQ-4C Triton — разведывательный беспилотник, создаваемый по заказу авиации американского флота с использованием отдельных элементов стратегического дрона-разведчика RQ-4 Global Hawk, эксплуатируемого в ВВС США с 2004 года. Впервые взлетел в 2013 году. Начало опытно-боевой эксплуатации намечено на 2018 год, достижение полной готовности — к 2023-му."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/03/09/triton/



"Вопрос противодействия свободным полетам частных беспилотников над объектами ядерных сил решается слишком медленно. Об этом, как сообщает сайт Военно-морского института США (USNI), заявили в Стратегическом командовании американских вооруженных сил (STRATCOM).

«Нужно выработать соответствующие правила и режим, чтобы наши люди точно знали, как поступать. И мы должны предоставить им необходимое оснащение, чтобы они могли обнаружить угрозу и верно отреагировать на нее. Все это делается слишком медленно», — заявил командующий STRATCOM генерал Джон Хайтен, выступая в сенате США.

На полное отсутствие правового режима и должностных инструкций американские военные указывают уже не в первый раз. «Я не могу просто отдать приказ стрелять из дробовиков по всему, что летает над ядерным объектом. Должен же быть закон: что мы можем делать, чего не можем», — заявил в сентябре 2016 года генерал Робин Рэнд, глава Командования глобального удара ВВС США.

В 2016 году, пишет сайт USNI, флот устроил настоящую охоту за любителями запускать дроны над базой Китсап (штат Вашингтон), где базируются стратегические подводные ракетоносцы типа «Огайо». «Совершенно невозможно понять, что происходит: это просто любители развлекаются или какая-то подлость задумана?» — заявил заместитель главкома ВМС США адмирал Билл Моран."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/03/10/drones/

----------


## OKA

"Генеральный директор госкорпорации "Ростех" Сергей Чемезов заявил, что у России есть оружие против недавно презентованного в США роя малых ударных беспилотников.
       "Концерн "Радиоэлектронные технологии" создал систему радиоэлектронной борьбы, с помощью которой управление этих дронов приходит в негодность. Установленное радиоэлектронное оборудование сгорает, и дрон, фактически, становится куском железа", - сказал С.Чемезов в интервью программе "Вести недели", которая транслировалась на Дальний Восток.
       При этом он уточнил, что российские инженеры работали над таким "оружием" заранее.
       "Мы работали ранее, наработки были сделаны", - отметил С.Чемезов."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=444432

----------


## OKA

"Американские военные обзаведутся противодроновыми патронами


SkyNet Mi-5
lesslethal.com

Силы обеспечения собственной безопасности ВВС США в ближайшее время обзаведутся специальными противодроновыми патронами, с помощью которых можно будет сбивать даже небольшие беспилотники. Как сообщает The War Zone, военные намерены приобрести и испытать уже существующие боеприпасы 12-го калибра, которые бы подходили для стандартных ружей Remington 870, стоящих на вооружении ВВС США.

По мнению военных, растущая популярность небольших дронов, которые может купить любой желающий, вскоре начнет представлять опасность для важных объектов. Дело в том, что такие аппараты могут быть использованы, например, террористами для слежки за военными базами и даже для сброса с их помощью гранат на важные объекты.

При этом надежных средств борьбы с небольшими мультикоптерами пока не существует. Разные компании предлагают разные решения (от противодроновых винтовок до орлов), однако все эти разработки бесполезны, если необходимо противодействовать группам дронов. Поскольку ружья на вооружении охраны ВВС США распространены, военные посчитали, что они могут стать эффективным способом защиты от дронов.

Патроны, которые заинтересовали военных представляют собой гильзу, пороховой заряд и снаряд, который после выстрела разъединяется на несколько небольших снарядов, а между ними растягивается сеть. По оценке разработчиков, такое решение будет более эффективным против дронов, чем стрельба обычной дробью. В частности, диаметр сети специального патрона значительно больше разлета дроби после выстрела.

Согласно планам американских военных, для испытаний будут закуплены 600 противодроновых патронов SkyNet Mi-5. Их будут испытывать на двух категориях дронов: небольших аппаратах массой до девяти килограммов и средних дронах массой от девяти до 25 килограммов. В случае, если испытания специальных патронов пройдут успешно, охрана ВВС США приобретет 6,4 таких боеприпасов.

Производством патронов SkyNet Mi-5 занимается американская компания Advanced Ballistics Concepts. Она впервые представила новый боеприпас в начале прошлого года. Основной снаряд этих патронов способен разъединяться на пять меньших снарядов, между которыми растягивается сеть диаметром 2,2 метра.

Американская компания также разработала противодроновые патроны для разных типов стрелкового оружия, имеющих калибра от 12-го до 40 миллиметров. Минимальный диаметр сети в таких патронах составляет 1,5 метра. Кроме того, компания разработала патроны Multiple Impact Bullet для самообороны. Они оснащаются четырьмя пулями — одной тяжелой центральной и тремя периферийными отделяющимися.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/03/16/antidrone

Такие вот "дум-дум" , с I.WW))

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Heurobotics создала новый беспилотный летательный аппарат — «тейлситтер». Такая схема представляет собой самолет, способный к вертикальным взлету и посадке на хвост. Как пишет Aviation Week, в новом аппарате разработчики реализовали «вертолетную» концепцию воздушных винтов, использовав подключаемый привод и обгонные муфты.

Современные небольшие беспилотники как правило используют для полета электромоторы, жестко связанные с воздушными винтами. Такая схема позволяет напрямую или через редуктор передавать вращение вала мотора воздушному винту и существенно упрощает конструкцию, но имеет и ряд недостатков. Самым серьезным из них является отсутствие режима авторотации.

Режим авторотации характерен для винтокрылых летательных аппаратов. Он подразумевает разъединение воздушного винта и трансмиссии в случае аварии. Например, при отказе двигателей специальное устройство — обгонная муфта — не дает передаваться вращению воздушного винта трансмиссии. Благодаря этому винт свободно раскручивается набегающим потоком, тормозит падение и позволяет аварийно приземлиться.

В новом американском «тейлситтере» реализована похожая схема. Аппарат, планер которого выполнен по схеме «летающего крыла», оснащен двумя электромоторами, которые через подключаемые редукторы связаны с валами воздушных винтов. При этом воздушные винты оснащены обгонными муфтами, размыкающими связь с электромоторами для режима авторотации.




Кроме того, новый беспилотник оснащен автоматами перекоса. Эти устройства управляют углом установки лопастей воздушных винтов, позволяя менять скорость полета аппарата, не убавляя или не увеличивая частоты вращения электромоторов. В режиме авторотации управление углом установки лопастей позволяет регулировать эффективность воздушного винта.

Новый «тейлситтер» разрабатывается для использования в сельском хозяйстве в различных погодных условиях. Благодаря независимым воздушным винтам при отказе управляющей двигателями электроники или самих электромоторов аппарат сможет совершить управляемую посадку в режиме авторотации. В результате беспилотник не будет непоправимо поврежден в результате падения.

Воздушные винты нового беспилотника могут выдавать тягу в 115 фунтов (около 511 ньютонов). Аппарат способен находиться в воздухе до 75 минут, нести полезную нагрузку массой до 18 килограммов и развивать скорость до 70 узлов (130 километров в час).

Ранее исследователи из Университета Миннесоты испытали новый легкий сельскохозяйственный беспилотник SUAV:Q, сконструированный по схеме «летающего крыла» и одновременно являющийся конвертопланом. Такой аппарат способен на вертикальные взлет и посадку, а также на быстрый горизонтальный полет по-самолетному.

Особенностью разрабатываемого американцами беспилотника является то, что он составлен из четырех секций, каждая из которых может устанавливаться под углом 90 градусов по отношению к соседней. Перед взлетом или посадкой, а также в режиме висения все секции SUAV:Q устанавливаются под углом друг относительно друга. В результате беспилотный аппарат напоминает коробку без дна и крышки.

В таком виде аппарат взлетает, а затем электромоторы раскладывают секции, после чего SUAV:Q приобретает вид крыла и переходит в экономичный горизонтальный полет. Прототип SUAV:Q имеет размах крыла 2,1 метра. Масса беспилотника составляет 3,7 килограмма. Аппарат способен подниматься на высоту 120 метров и вести оттуда наблюдение за поверхностью.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/03/16/tailsitter

"Хвостолёт-Хвостопад" , однако))  XX век просыпается))

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...LDBYoQ_AUICCgB

----------


## OKA

"Проект многоразовых боевых дронов Gremlins вышел во вторую фазу разработки. Сегодня, 21 марта, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что Агентство перспективных оборонных проектов (DARPA) Министерства обороны США подписало контракты с компаниями Dynetics и General Atomics Aeronautical Systems на разработку «небесных авианосцев».

Под «небесными авианосцами» в DARPA подразумевают самолёты-носители беспилотников, разрабатываемые в рамках проекта Gremlins. Согласно договору, обе компании должны будут в течение года разработать и предоставить свои проекты по созданию системы пуска и сбора беспилотников в воздухе различными типами военных самолётов.

В ходе первого этапа разработки проекта Gremlins компании Kratos Defense & Security Solutions и Lockheed Martin предложили свои проекты по изменению хвостовой части военно-транспортного самолета Lockheed C-130, что позволит самолёту принимать на борт ранее запущенные беспилотники.

В DARPA заявляют, что хотят до 2019 года получить два действующих проекта «небесных авианосцев» и далее развивать проект Gremlins. Согласно описанию проекта, с помощью дронов воздушного базирования ВВС США смогут эффективно бороться с системами ПВО противника, вести разведку и уничтожать наземные цели."

Американцы создают «небесные авианосцы» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Михайловская военная артиллерийская академия разработала новое программное обеспечение для беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которое позволит им обнаруживать и распознавать различные объекты противника. Как пишет газета «Известия», после распознавания цели эта же программа способна рассчитать необходимые параметры наведения и передать их артиллерии, расчетам реактивных систем залпового огня или авиации. При этом тип необходимого для поражения цели удара программа тоже выберет самостоятельно.

Военные сегодня активно используют беспилотники для выполнения самых разнообразных задач: от разведки и наблюдения до наведения вооружения и ударов по целям. Ствольная и реактивная артиллерия обычно использует беспилотные летательные аппараты для определения точных позиций противника, наблюдения за ними во время обстрела и корректировки огня. Такие аппараты способны лишь передавать информацию о цели, за которой установлено наблюдение, в то время как все необходимые вычисления проводят сами артиллерийские расчеты.

Новое программное обеспечение получило длинное название — «Модель вероятности правильного обнаружения и опознавания наземных объектов с воздушного носителя». Создание программы завершилось в конце 2016 года. По утверждению разработчиков, новая программа способна обнаруживать и распознавать объекты противника даже в условиях противодействия, например, при постановке помех или установке ложных целей. Размер новой программы составляет всего 356 килобайт, а запустить ее можно на операционных системах семейства Windows начиная Windows XP.

В ноябре прошлого года стало известно, что Главный научно-исследовательский испытательный центр робототехники Министерства обороны России и Марийский государственный университет разработали специальный шлем виртуальной реальности. Устройство, получившее название «Сварог», позволит оператору не только видеть изображение с камер беспилотника, но и управлять аппаратом с помощью взгляда. В шлеме используется принцип стереоскопического зрения, позволяющий выводить для левого и правого глаза одно и то же изображение, но с небольшим смещением.

Кроме того, в новый шлем встроены датчики направления взгляда и акселерометры. Получаемые с них данные могут передаваться в виде управляющих сигналов на сам беспилотник. В частности, опустив голову или подняв ее боец заставит аппарат снизиться или подняться выше. Смещением взгляда влево или вправо солдат сможет управлять направлением полета беспилотника. Масса «Сварога» составляет 400 граммов. Разрешение выводимого им изображения составляет 5120 на 2180 пикселей. В начале текущего года новый шлем планировалось передать на испытания военным.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/03/22/aiming

----------


## OKA

"Российские военнослужащие отработали вопросы охраны и обороны критически важных объектов в зоне своей ответственности в рамках совместного командно-штабного учения вооруженных сил России и Таджикистана.



Накануне подразделения усиления были приведены в боевую готовность и совершили марш на штатной военной технике в район выполнения поставленной задачи.

Для ведения разведки на маршрутах выдвижения колонн в труднодоступной горной местности задействованы беспилотные летательные аппараты «Орлан-10», позволяющие вести наблюдение в режиме реального времени.

С 27 по 30 марта в соответствии с планом сотрудничества между министерствами обороны Республики Таджикистан и Минобороны Российской Федерации проводится совместное командно-штабное учение по управлению объединенной группировкой войск (сил).

В ходе учения отрабатываются вопросы планирования, управления и взаимодействия войск при проведении совместных операций по борьбе с условными незаконными вооруженными формированиями.

От Вооруженных Сил России на учение привлечены оперативные группы органов военного управления Центрального военного округа, российской военной базы, отдельные соединения и воинские части округа, авиационная группировка в составе самолетов дальней, военно-транспортной, фронтовой и армейской авиации.

От Вооруженных сил Республики Таджикистан участвуют подразделения из состава мотострелковых и десантно-штурмовых бригад, специального назначения и обеспечения, авиация.

Учение проходит в Хатлонской области Республики Таджикистан на трех полигонах Вооруженных сил Таджикистана (Харбмайдон, Момирак, Московский) и двух полигонах российской военной базы (Ляур и Самбули).

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа"

Российские военнослужащие взяли под охрану особо важные объекты в ходе совместного учения в Таджикистане : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Российское военное ведомство оснастит летательные аппараты специальными сетями для перехвата малоразмерных беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА). Изделие, получившее название СДП БЛА (системы дистанционного перехвата малоразмерных беспилотных летательных аппаратов), разработано и выпускается компанией «Тайбер». Внешне устройство похоже на стаканчик для мороженого — оно легко крепится на самолете, вертолете или беспилотном летательном аппарате. По команде оператора система выстреливает высокопрочную нейлоновую сеть размером 16 кв. м. Попав в нее, любой современный беспилотник или даже группа БЛА теряют возможность летать.

Как рассказали «Известиям» в компании «Тайбер», сейчас испытание СДП проводит Главное управление научно-исследовательской деятельности и технологического сопровождения передовых технологий Минобороны. По их итогам в конструкцию системы перехвата будут внесены изменения и будет принято решение о закупках изделия.   

По словам технического директора «Тайбера» Сергея Тыцика, главная проблема перехвата малоразмерных беспилотных аппаратов не только в сложности их обнаружения. Мини-БЛА развивают скорость до 150 км/ч и при этом легко прячутся в складках местности. Поэтому точечно попасть в такой аппарат каким-либо поражающим элементом (пулей, снарядом и т.д.) достаточно проблематично.

— Стрелять вслед удаляющемуся объекту сложно, — рассказывает Тыцик. — Поэтому мы предложили решение, позволяющее выбрасывать ловушку на встречном курсе, выставляя перед объектом непреодолимое препятствие. Причем оператор может это делать и вручную, и в автоматическом режиме, когда беспилотный аппарат оказывается в зоне досягаемости перехватчика.

Противодроновая ловушка выглядит весьма просто. Металлический, конический стакан, в котором спрятана нейлоновая сеть. В оконечности изделия установлен пиропатрон, выстреливающий «паутину». Управление изделием производится со специального пульта. В нем, как в компьютерной игре, важно всего лишь совместить видеокартинку перехватываемого дрона и перекрестие прицела ловушки. Дальше следует выстрел и объект гарантированно запутывается в сети.

Эксперт в области беспилотной летательной техники, редактор отраслевого журнала UAV.ru Денис Федутинов рассказал «Известиям», что системы борьбы с БЛА могут использовать радиоэлектронное воздействие для подавления каналов связи или спутниковой навигации. Могут непосредственно механически воздействовать на сам БЛА. Помимо систем кинетического действия, приводящих к разрушению элементов БЛА, есть достаточно щадящие варианты в виде тросов, сетей и прочих приспособлений. Они позволяют не только прекратить полет беспилотника, но и осуществить без повреждений его транспортировку  в заданную точку.

— Импульс развитию систем БЛА придал бурный рост количества производимых и применяемых беспилотных авиационных систем, — пояснил «Известиям» эксперт. *— Прежде всего это касается аппаратов малого класса мультироторной схемы, которые стали широко доступны, в том числе через интернет магазины. Опыт боевых действий в Сирии и Ираке, а также контртеррористических операций в Израиле показал, что подобные БЛА становятся существенной угрозой. Поскольку могут нести на борту не только аппаратуру наблюдения, но и оружие.

Не так давно стало известно, что йеменские хуситы с помощью миниатюрных дронов-камикадзе Qasef-1 вывели из строя дорогостоящий радар саудовской зенитно-ракетной системы MIM-104 Patriot. Сам БЛА, оснащенный 30-килограммовой боеголовкой, стоит менее $1 тыс. А вот приблизительная стоимость РЛС системы Patriot несколько десятков миллионов долларов."

Военные поймают микродроны специальной сетью - Известия

----------


## OKA

"Морпехи доверят доставку грузов деревянным беспилотникам


LG-1000
Logistic Gliders

Корпус морской пехоты США приступил к испытаниям нового деревянного грузового беспилотного летательного аппарата, который со временем сможет заменить парашютные системы доставки. Как сообщает Breaking Defense, аппарат, получивший обозначение LG-1000, предназначен для доставки наземным отрядам провизии и боеприпасов.

Сегодня Армия и Морская пехота США используют для доставки грузов наземным отрядам транспортные самолеты. Эти грузы сбрасываются с самолетов на парашютах. Такая система доставки проверена десятилетиями, однако уже перестала отвечать современным реалиям.

Дело в том, что во время боевых действий отряды бойцов сильно удалены друг от друга, а парашютные системы не могут планировать на значительное расстояние. Организовать же адресный облет транспортного самолета может быть очень дорого и опасно.




Новый грузовой беспилотник разработан американским стартапом Logistic Gloders. Предполагается, что его будут перевозить транспортные вертолеты CH-53 Super Stallion, конвертопланы MV-22 Osprey и самолеты-заправщики KC-135 Stratotanker. Над заданным районом они будут просто сбрасывать беспилотники и улетать.

Сами же аппараты, также получившие название RAIN (Revolutionary Airlift INnovation, революционная инновационная доставка по воздуху), выполнены из дерева и способны планировать от точки сброса на расстояние до 120 километров. Стоимость одного аппарата составляет 600 долларов.

Размеры LG-1000 не раскрываются. По данным разработчиков, один аппарат, оснащенный цилиндрическим грузовым отсеком объемом 208 литров, способен нести до 725 килограммов грузов. Аппарат способен только планировать. По оценке Logistic Gliders, впервые испытавшей RAIN в 2012 году, в одном транспортном самолете C-130 Hercules могут поместиться до 28 новых беспилотников с грузами.

В начале марта текущего года Пикатинский арсенал Армии США, занимающийся ремонтом и доработкой оружия, получил патент на разработку нового способа доставки медикаментов и боеприпасов бойцам на поле боя или на аванпостах — с помощью специальных минометных мин, в которых вместо взрывчатки размещен отсек для груза.

Новая разработка Пикатинского арсенала призвана ускорить доставку патронов не очень отдаленным аванпостам, причем благодаря «грузовым» минометным минам срок ожидания пополнения боезапаса можно сократить до нескольких минут с момента получения запроса. Доставка патронов минами будет достаточно точной.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/03/28/cargo



"Медицинская служба американской армии вскоре может получить дроны-эвакуаторы. Сегодня, 28 марта, журнал Popular Mechanics сообщил о том, что подразделение Medical Research and Materiel Command армии США проводит тестирование беспилотных аппаратов DP-14 Hawk.


Беспилотник DP-14 Hawk (англ. — «ястреб») представляет собой двухроторный летательный аппарат, внутри которого может разместиться один человек в лежачем положении. Внешне дрон похож на уменьшенную копию военно-транспортного вертолёта CH-47 Chinook, легко помещается в грузопассажирский фургон и после менее чем получасовой сборки готов к работе.
​Беспилотник DP-14 Hawk может транспортироваться в обычном грузопассажирском фургоне popularmechanics.com - Эвакуацию раненых доверят дронам? | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru Беспилотник DP-14 Hawk может транспортироваться в обычном грузопассажирском фургоне


popularmechanics.com

«Ястреб» может развивать скорость до 132 км/ч, нести до 200 кг полезной нагрузки и находиться в воздухе более двух часов. Пресс-служба корпорации Dragonfly Pictures, разработавшей DP-14, заявляет, что беспилотник оснащён современным комплексом оборудования, позволяющим ему двигаться по заданным координатам в автоматическом режиме.
​Внутреннее пространство DP-14 Hawk вмещает одного человека в лежачем положении popularmechanics.com - Эвакуацию раненых доверят дронам? | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru Внутреннее пространство DP-14 Hawk вмещает одного человека в лежачем положении


popularmechanics.com

Если испытания окажутся успешными, то подразделение Medical Research and Materiel Command планирует закупить партию беспилотников DP-14 Hawk для эвакуации раненых, что позволит ускорить этот процесс с привлечением минимального количества человеческих ресурсов и техники. Кроме того, разработчики дрона указывают на то, что «Ястреб» может быть полезен при отправке грузов в «горячие точки», а также использоваться в поисково-спасательных операциях."

http://warspot.ru/8715-evakuatsiyu-r...overyat-dronam

----------


## OKA

"Кафедра системного анализа и управления аэрокосмического факультета Московского авиационного института занялась разработкой беспилотного параплана. Как сообщает «Военное.РФ», опытно-конструкторскую работу планируется завершить в октябре 2019 года. Испытания прототипа беспилотного летательного аппарата уже ведутся. По словам руководителя проекта Сергея Ахрамовича, целью работы является создание системы автоматического управления беспилотным аппаратом на основе параплана. Кроме того, беспилотный параплан будет использоваться для летных испытаний авиационного оборудования.

Сегодня несколько компаний в мире занимаются разработкой техники с парапланом. Например, французы создают багги с парапланом для сил специальных операций. В текущем году московский Научно-исследовательский институт парашютостроения планировал заняться разработкой парапланной управляемой платформы для сброса и доставки грузов массой до 2,5 тонны. В декабре прошлого года директор НИИ парашютостроения Дмитрий Третьяков рассказал N+1, что сбрасываться новая система будет с высоты 20 тысяч метров, а идти к месту приземления она будет по ГЛОНАСС.

Разработчики заинтересованы в параплане потому, что при легкости самого крыла, он может нести большой груз на значительное расстояние. Московский авиационный институт решил разработать беспилотный параплан, поскольку он получит большую продолжительность полета, сможет нести много оборудования, будет дешев в производстве и прост в эксплуатации. В случае отказа бортовых систем беспилотник сможет безопасно приземлиться, не повредив при этом полезную нагрузку.

По данным разработчиков, прототип беспилотного параплана может находиться в небе до шести часов и нести полезную нагрузку массой от 15 до 150 килограммов в зависимости от площади используемого крыла. Аппарат может взлетать с площадки длиной 20-30 метров. Для взлета необходимы три человека, двое из которых расправляют параплан, а третий — управляет двигателем аппарата на этапе взлета. Прототип беспилотного аппарата может использовать восходящие воздушные потоки для длительного планирования, что позволяет снизить расход топлива.

В мае прошлого года консорциум израильских компанией Elbit Systems и Bluebird провел летные испытания грузоподъемного беспилотника Flying Elephant. проверки были признаны успешными. Во время летных проверок аппарат очень точно доставлял грузы в сложных условиях. Израильский аппарат представляет собой моторизованный параплан, в котором за управление крылом отвечают сервоприводы. Flying Elephant оснащен двигателем мощностью 300 лошадиных сил.

Беспилотник использует для перемещения к заданной точке координаты GPS и может развивать скорость до 83 километров в час. Перевозка грузов при помощи Flying Elephant будет осуществляться на специальном амортизированном поддоне с универсальными креплениями. Израильские военные намерены использовать новый аппарат для доставки провизии и боеприпасов общей массой 1,5 тонны.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/04/13/uav



"Американская компания Lockheed Martin совместно с Исследовательской лабораторией ВВС США провела демонстрационные испытания системы автономизации ударных беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Согласно сообщению компании, в испытаниях участвовала модифицированная беспилотная версия многофункционального истребителя F-16 Fighting Falcon, на который было установлено новое программное обеспечение, повышающее автономность самолета.

Основной целью проекта автономизации ударных беспилотных летательных аппаратов является создание боевого беспилотника, который мог бы выступать в роли ведомого. При этом ведущим должен быть пилотируемый истребитель. Разработка новой системы, которую можно было бы быстро и легко установить как на существующие беспилотные аппараты, так и на новые, ведется с 2015 года. Тогда командование ВВС США объявило о заинтересованности в создании беспилотников, которые бы выполняли роль ведомых при полетах в связке с пилотируемыми истребителями.

По мнению военных, в роли ведомых такие аппараты могли бы брать на себя часть боевых функций пилотируемого самолета. Например, ведомые беспилотники могли бы наносить удары по целям, указанным летчиком. Кроме того, такие аппараты могли бы нести более мощные радиолокационные станции или сенсоры. При этом пилотируемый самолет действовал бы незаметным, получая при этом больший объем информации. Наконец, эта же схема позволила бы уменьшить полезную нагрузку пилотируемого истребителя, повысив его маневренность.

Испытания модифицированного истребителя F-16 проводились на полигоне авиабазы «Эдвардс» в Калифорнии. Во время испытательных полетов программное обеспечение истребителя F-16 получало данные о целях и рассчитывало полетное задание. В соответствии с этим полетным заданием истребитель «поражал» наземные цели. Реальное вооружение в испытаниях не использовалось. При этом в полете программное обеспечение, если происходили изменения вводных, пересчитывало полетное задание и самостоятельно определяло приоритеты.

Разработчики также проверяли надежность работы системы автономизации ударных беспилотников в случае отклонения от курса, отказа одной или нескольких бортовых систем, в том числе систем вооружения, а также потери связи с оператором. Подробности проведенных испытаний не раскрываются, но, согласно заявлению Lockheed Martin, они были признаны успешными. Эти испытания стали вторыми по счету в рамках проекта. Во время первых испытаний проверялась возможность работы беспилотного F-16 в качестве ведомого.

В феврале текущего года Центр прикладных исследований в области искусственного интеллекта совместно с Научно-исследовательской лабораторией ВМС США приступил к разработке управляющего программного обеспечения, которое позволит беспилотным истребителям выступать в качестве ведомых в связке с пилотируемыми боевыми самолетами. Новый «мозг» также будет получать информацию от пилотируемых истребителей и проводить оценку действий. Кроме того, с помощью программного комплекса оператор сможет управлять несколькими ведомыми.

Предполагается, что с помощью нового программного обеспечения летчик истребителя сможет формировать список заданий для своих ведомых. Задания будут определяться исходя из конечных целей миссии, выполняемой пилотируемо-беспилотной группой. При этом будут учитываться данные со всех бортовых сенсоров пилотируемого истребителя и ведомых беспилотников. После формирования списка заданий летчик сможет приступить к выполнению одного из них, а остальные возьмут на себя ведомые. Причем какую конкретно задачу будет решать каждый аппарат беспилотники определят самостоятельно.

Перед началом совместной разработки исследователи уже имели собственные наработки по проекту нового «мозга» для беспилотных ведомых. Испытания этого программного обеспечения уже состоялись в компьютерном моделировании, причем пилотируемыми самолетами в ходе моделирования управляли реальные пилоты. Подробности испытаний не раскрываются, известно только, что при моделировании воздушного перехвата группа из пилотируемого истребителя и беспилотников оказалась эффективнее полностью пилотируемой группы самолетов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/04/12/uavs

----------


## OKA

"Итальянский видеоблогер Giaco Whatever испытал беспилотник, оснащенный острым лезвием. Видеозапись испытаний дрона опубликована на YouTube.

С распространением и удешевлением гражданских беспилотников они стали все чаще использоваться в качестве самодельной платформы для установки самого разного оборудования. Авторы некоторых проектов иногда устанавливают на дрон достаточно опасные вещи — например, финны сделали дрон с бензопилой, также конструкторы-любители уже ставили на дрон огнемет, пистолет и даже автоматическое оружие.

Для своего проекта видеоблогер Giaco Whatever оснастил гоночный квадрокоптер сменным лезвием для строительного ножа. Получившееся «летающее лезвие» автор использовал для разрезания фруктов и овощей.


С помощью квадрокоптера, разгоняющегося до 110 километров в час, создатели видеоролика разрезали бананы, киви, яблоки, огурцы и помидоры. Происходящее засняли рапидной камерой, фиксирующей до четырех тысяч кадров в секунду.

Кроме дронов острыми предметами иногда оснащаются и другие роботы — например, робощупальце с ножом или опасная овощерезка Симоны Йетч (а также увеличенная версия с 2,5-метровыми лезвиями от Megabots). Стоит отметить, что иногда роботов вооружают не только для шутливых проектов — существует робот, способный наносить различные виды ножевых ранений. Ожидается, что с помощью такого устройства удастся повысить точность криминалистических исследований при реконструкция типа холодного оружия и характера удара.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/04/14/razor-drone

Жуть. Летающий нож 110 км/ч .

----------


## OKA

Иранские дроны в разных видах и количествах))

----------


## Д.Срибный

Назначение беспилотника:
— разведка;
— нанесение ударов по наземным объектам.

Тактико-технические характеристики:
— Взлетный вес — до 5000 кг.
— Дальнось полёта — до 10 000 км.
— Потолок — до 12 км.
— Продолжительность полёта — 48 часов.
— Тип двигателя — 2-а дизельных двигателя RED A03/V12 с турбонаддувом и жидкостным охлаждением.
— Объём двигателя — 6134 куб.см..
— Турбонагнетатель двигателя, тип: 2 шт. (1800–2200 MBAR).
— Мощность двигателя взлетная, л.с.: 500 (373 KW).
— Мощность двигателя максимальная непрерывная, л.с.: 480.
— Максимальное число оборотов двигателя — 4000 об.
— Крутящий момент двигателя, НМ.: 1100 при 3800 об/мин.
— Ресурс двигателя — 3000 час.
— Топливо, тип: JET A (керосин) или дизельное топливо.
Общая длина аппарата порядка 12 м, а размах крыльев — около 30 м.

----------


## ZHeN

> — нанесение ударов по наземным объектам.


... чем ??

----------


## OKA

"Американцы испытали «летающую сотовую станцию»


Испытательный запуск RS-20
Verizon

Американская телекоммуникационная компания Verizon провела испытания беспилотного летательного аппарата RS-20 с оборудованием связи стандарта 4G на борту. Как пишет Aviation Week, такие летательные аппараты планируется использовать в качестве «летающих сотовых станций» для восстановления связи в районах, пострадавших от стихийных бедствий.

В результате наводнений, ураганов или землетрясений без сотовой связи нередко остаются обширные территории. При этом быстрого восстановления систем связи как правило не производится, поскольку различным службам приходится решать ряд первостепенных задач, включая восстановление жилой инфраструктуры и систем подачи питьевой воды.

Размах крыла беспилотника RS-20 составляет 5,2 метра, а максимальная взлетная масса — 24,9 килограмма. Аппарат запускается с помощью пневматической катапульты и может находиться в воздухе от 12 до 16 часов в зависимости от массы полезной нагрузки. Беспилотник способен подниматься на высоту 6,7 тысячи метров.

Во время испытаний беспилотник с оборудованием связи 4G выполнял полеты на высоте 914 метров. Проверки аппарата были признаны успешными. Теперь в мае текущего года Verizon планирует проверить беспилотник на масштабных учениях служб спасения, на которых будут отрабатываться тактики ликвидации последствий стихийных бедствий.

В феврале текущего года американская компания AT&T провела испытания привязного квадрокоптера, который после взлета должен выполнять функции станции сотовой связи. Компания также планирует использовать эти аппараты для быстрого восстановления связи в районах бедствия. Новые дроны получили название Flying COW (Flying Cell on Wings, летающая крылатая ячейка).

Беспилотник оснащен оборудованием трансляции и приема сигнала стандарта 4G, способным обеспечивать надежную связь на территории площадью 104 квадратных километра. Такое покрытие обеспечивается с высоты полета дрона в 91 метр. Для передачи данных Flying COW использует спутниковую связь.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/04/17/cell






> ... чем ??


"Загадки во тьме" ))

".. При этом некоторые эксперты отмечают, что он может использоваться для разведки и даже нести некоторые типы вооружений..."

Беспилотник «Альтаир» совершил первый полёт | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru


"..Российский эксперт в области беспилотных систем Денис Федутинов, комментируя по просьбе "Интерфакса-АВН" начало летных испытаний нового БЛА, отметил, что "Альтаир" должен стать российским аналогом американского БЛА Reaper.

"Схожая размерность аппаратов, их принадлежность к одному классу дают основания предполагать, что "Альтаир" сможет решать не только разведывательно-наблюдательные, но и ударные задачи", - отметил эксперт..."

Отечественная военная техника (после 1945 г.) • Просмотр темы - НИР Альтиус-М / Альтаир


"Одноклассники"? 

GA-ASI MQ-9 Predator-B / Reaper / Altair / Mariner

----------


## Д.Срибный

> ... чем ??


Это хороший вопрос )) Но пока конкретных данных я не встречал. Думаю, что это часть ТЗ, а как она будет реализована - посмотрим.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 19 апр — РИА Новости. Институт проблем управления имени Трапезникова начал разработку многофункциональной беспилотной привязной высотной платформы с длительной продолжительностью полета, сообщил РИА Новости в среду источник в российском ОПК.
В России разработают шрапнельные боеприпасы для поражения беспилотников
"В основе разработки нового продукта лежит разработанная технология передачи с наземного пункта на борт беспилотника энергии большой мощности по медным жилам малого сечения. В качестве платформы использован мультироторный беспилотный летательный аппарат вертолетного типа", — сказал собеседник агентства.
По его словам, фактически длительность полета такого аппарата зависит только от подачи электричества с земли по проводам и износа деталей беспилотника.

https://ria.ru/arms/20170419/1492581395.html

----------


## OKA

"Автономный беспилотник с грузом пролетел 100 километров



DronesLab / YouTube

Нидерландская компания DronesLab провела летные испытания беспилотника DeltaQuad, в рамках которых дрон самостоятельно перевез груз на расстояние в 100 километров. Подробности опубликованы на портале DIYDrones.

Несмотря на то, что в последнее время все чаще появляются новости об использовании грузовых беспилотников для доставки грузов, в реальности такие проекты, как правило, подразумевают доставку на небольшие расстояния, не превышающие нескольких десятков километров. Этого хватает, например, для локальной доставки почты (Австралия, Сингапур, Швейцария) или для доставки медикаментов, крови и проб биологического материала (Мадагаскар, Руанда, Швейцария). 

В феврале 2017 года американский беспилотник Savant самолетного типа с запуском с катапульты установил рекорд, доставив груз на расстояние в 63 километра. Теперь летные испытания нидерландского беспилотника показали, что дроны способны перевозить небольшие грузы на значительно бóльшие расстояния.

В рамках проведенных испытаний беспилотник DeltaQuad под управлением автопилота PX4 совершил полет продолжительностью 1 час 50 минут. С тестовым грузом массой в один килограмм беспилотник на высоте 30 метров 20 раз пролетел по квадратному маршруту протяженностью в пять километров со скоростью около 54 километров в час. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=63iGnIfkKUo

Гибридный беспилотник DeltaQuad совершил свой первый полет в автономном режиме 2016 году. Этим летом DronesLab намерена представить коммерческую версию DeltaQuad под новым названием, также компания опубликует технические характеристики аппарата и его стоимость. После этого разработчики планируют начать выпуск различных модулей для установки на дрон.

DeltaQuad представляет собой беспилотник самолетного типа, на который дополнительно установлены роторы по схеме квадрокоптера, которые позволяют летательному аппарату вертикально взлетать, садиться, также благодаря такой схеме аппарат может поворачивать на месте и способен успешно приземлиться даже при отказе основного двигателя. Гибридные беспилотники, построенные по похожему принципу, есть у Google и Amazon и некоторых других компаний.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/01/deltaquad

----------


## OKA

"Российское военное ведомство до конца нынешнего года получит первый беспилотный вертолет-радиопеленгатор. Новая машина будет с высокой точностью самостоятельно находить линии связи и передачи информации. Вертолет-дрон отличается небольшими размерами, поэтому его легко можно разместить в автомобиле и даже перенести на руках. По мнению экспертов, новинка пригодится российским военным для борьбы как с боевиками-террористами, так и с высокотехнологичным противником..."

http://izvestia.ru/news/691664

----------


## OKA

"Российские военные получат ударный беспилотник, который будет разработан на основе беспилотного летательного аппарата "Форпост". Об этом сообщает журнал Moscow Defence Brief в статье, посвященной опыту реального боевого применения отечественных БЛА в Сирии.

В публикации отмечается, что во время военного конфликта на Ближнем Востоке разведывательные российские беспилотники, прежде всего "Орлан-10", успешно справились с поставленными задачами.

"В то же время операция продемонстрировала критический недостаток - отсутствие у России ударных беспилотников. Помимо БЛА коалиции США в Сирии уже используются израильские, иранские и турецкие ударные беспилотники среднего класса, а также импровизированные сверхлегкие беспилотные бомбардировщики из коммерческих компонентов, разработанные террористами", - говорится в публикации.

Вооружить управляемыми контейнерами со взрывчаткой "Орланы" не получится, так как они могут нести ограниченную полезную нагрузку - до пяти килограммов. Поэтому ударные дроны, как полагают авторы публикации, будут созданы на основе новой модификации "Форпоста” с усовершенствованной "начинкой”.

Справка "РГ"

Состоящие на вооружении российской армии БПЛА "Форпост" разработаны в ОАО "РТИ Системы" на основе лицензионная копии израильского беспилотника Searcher 2. Он относится к беспилотникам средней дальности и предназначен для воздушной разведки объектов противника. "Форпост" имеет длину 5,85 метра и размах крыльев 8,55 метра. Полезная нагрузка включат сменные модули нагрузки с тепловизионной камерой, цветной видеокамерой на гиростабилизированной поворотной платформе, фотокамерой, аппаратурой ретрансляции. При максимальной скорости полета 204 километра в час он может находиться в воздухе более 17 часов и нести полезную нагрузку в 100 килограммов. Максимальная высота полета составляет свыше пяти километров, а дистанция управления системой с земли может составлять 250 километров."

https://rg.ru/2017/05/05/razvedyvate...pilotniki.html


"Штурман российского бомбардировщика Су-24, сбитого в Сирии турецким истребителем в ноябре 2015 года, был спасен благодаря разведывательному беспилотнику "Орлан-10". Об этом говорится в статье, опубликованной Moscow Defence Brief и посвященной опыту применения отечественных БЛА в Сирии.

После приземления летчика на парашюте он был обнаружен направленным в район поисков беспилотником. Операторы "Орлана" по рации передавали штурману маршрут безопасного выхода с территории, кишевшей вооруженным отрядами оппозиции, и одновременно наводили на него поисковую группу. За успешную операцию по спасению офицера расчет беспилотника был представлен к государственным наградам.

Напомним, Су-24 при заходе на посадку был сбит ракетой, выпущенной турецким истребителем F-16. Экипажу удалось катапультироваться, командир бомбардировщика Олег Пешков был убит огнем с земли, штурману Константину Мурахтину удалось благополучно приземлиться. Позже он был подобран российским спецназом и доставлен на базу. Летом 2016 года президент Турции извинился за сбитый самолет.

По данным издания, в Сирии действует порядка 80 российских беспилотников. В основном это разведывательные машины "Орлан-10". При взлетном весе 18 кг маленький самолетик несет до пяти килограммов полезной нагрузки и способен провести в воздухе до 14 часов. "Орланы" оснащают стабилизированными камерами дневного и ночного видения, а также средствами РЭБ. Полученная информация передается на землю на расстоянии до 120 км. Эта дистанция может быть увеличена при помощи беспилотников-ретрансляторов.

Как правило, БЛА применяются для разведки целей, корректировки артиллерийского огня и контроля ракетных ударов. Например, при обстреле объектов боевиков крылатыми ракетами "Калибр" с борта подлодки "Ростов-на-Дону" беспилотники фиксировали пуск ракет из подводного положения, их полет по маршруту и уничтожение всех трех целей, для которые они предназначались.

Двигатель "Орлана" работает на автомобильном бензине, для запуска беспилотника используется складная катапульта, возвращается на землю он на парашюте. "Орланы" недороги: комплект из автомобиля управления, двух БЛА, навесного оборудования и необходимых принадлежностей обходится Минобороны в 35 миллионов рублей. Более тяжелые и дорогие беспилотники "Форпост" с мощной оптикой применяются для наблюдения и контроля ударов по приоритетным целям"

https://rg.ru/2017/05/05/bespilotnik...a-v-sirii.html

----------


## OKA

"Японский модульный дрон превратил стул в беспилотник


Prodrone

Японская компания Prodrone представила модульную мультироторную платформу PD-ANY, которая позволяет превратить в беспилотник практически любой предмет. Сами разработчики продемонстрировали возможности платформы на примере летающего стула и переноски стола с помощью роторов. Характеристики PD-ANY опубликованы на сайте производителя.

Существующие сегодня мультироторные беспилотники позволяют поднимать в воздух грузы весом от нескольких килограммов до нескольких центнеров. В подавляющем большинстве случаев такие дроны требуют аккуратного закрепления груза, что может быть не очень удобно из-за сложной геометрии или габаритов предмета. Для того, чтобы решить проблему транспортировки подобных объектов, японцы предложили отказаться от собственной рамы в конструкции грузового дрона.

Платформа PD-ANY представляет собой набор отдельных модулей с ротором и управляющей электроникой. Каждый модуль физически крепится к грузу отдельно и позволяет превратить транспортируемый объект в квадро- или гексакоптер. Каждый модуль представляет собой независимое устройство, оснащенное собственным аккумулятором и электроникой. После того, как пользователь назначил главный модуль, остальные работают под его руководством как единый летательный аппарат.




Набор из четырех модулей весит четыре килограмма и может транспортировать груз массой до 15 килограммов. Платформа развивает максимальную скорость 20 километров в час и может находиться в воздухе на протяжении 10 минут. О возможном серийном производстве и цене продукта ничего не сообщается.

Это не первая необычная разработка Prodrone. В прошлом году компания представила грузовой мультикоптер PD6B-AW-ARM с руками. Гексакоптер может захватывать и перевозить различный груз весом до 20 килограммов.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/18/pd-any

----------


## indela

ПРИГЛАШАЮ ВСЕХ ПОСЕТИТЬ НАШИ СТЕНДЫ НА МЕЖДУНАРОДНОЙ ВЫСТАВКЕ ВООРУЖЕНИЯ И ВОЕННОЙ ТЕХНИКИ "MILEX - 2017"

----------


## OKA

"Научно-исследовательская лаборатория ВМС США доработала беспилотные планеры, способные самостоятельно искать восходящие потоки воздуха и с их помощью продлевать свой полет. Согласно сообщению организации, аппараты получили солнечные панели, питающие электродвигатели и заряжающие бортовые аккумуляторы.

Разработка новых беспилотных планеров ведется в интересах Морской пехоты США. Военные объявили, что нуждаются в разведывательных аппаратах, которые могли бы круглосотучно на протяжении нескольких суток находиться в воздухе и при этом не нуждались бы в большом количестве расходуемых ресурсов, например, топлива.

В 2015 году лаборатория представила беспилотные аппараты, созданные на базе планеров SBXC. Эти аппараты получили электромотор, системы обмена данными и температурные датчики для обнаружения восходящих теплых потоков воздуха (термиков). Эти аппараты способны находить восходящие потоки и использовать их, чтобы существенно продлевать свое нахождение в воздухе.

Программное обеспечение беспилотных планеров также может составлять карты состояния атмосферы, отмечая текущее положение найденных восходящих потоков. Аппараты могут обмениваться друг с другом этими данными, помогая друг другу продлевать полет. Система совместного поиска и использования термиков получила название AutoSOAR. При отсутствии термиков планеры включают электромотор с воздушным винтом.

Испытания аппаратов состоялись в январе прошлого года. Планеры поднимались на высоту тысячи метров. Во время первого полета аппараты смогли пробыть в воздухе 2,5 часа, а их электромоторы работали в общей сложности четыре минуты. Во время второго полета планеры провели в воздухе 5,3 часа, а их электромоторы работали всего 27 минут.

Американские разработчики уже провели испытания и беспилотных планеров, оборудованных солнечными панелями. В первом испытательном полете беспилотники провели в воздухе десять часов и 50 минут. К моменту посадки их батареи разрядились до десяти процентов. 40 процентов времени электродвигатели не использовались, поскольку аппараты находили термики на всем протяжении полета.

Во втором полете беспилотники провели в воздухе 11 часов и две минуты. К моменту посадки батареи разрядились до 26 процентов. Практически на всем протяжении полета аппараты использовали электродвигатели, поскольку термиков практически не было. Солнечных панелей оказалось достаточно для того, чтобы не только питать электродвигатели, но и подзаряжать аккумуляторы.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/19/photovoltaic

----------


## OKA

"Американцы создадут семейство грузовых дронов


Возможный внешний вид новых грузовых дронов
DARPA

Армия США совместно с Корпусом морской пехоты намерены заказать разработку семейства грузовых беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые будут использоваться как для доставки боеприпасов бойцам на поле боя, так и перевозки грузов на военные базы. Как пишет Aviation Week, целью программы является разработка систем, которые смогут частично снять нагрузку с бойцов.

В зависимости от выполняемых задач бойцам иногда приходится переносить грузы массой 30 и более килограммов. Речь идет об оружии, боезапасе, провизии, дополнительных аккумуляторах для различных носимых электронных устройств, самих электронных устройствах, а также обмундировании.

По мнению военных, бойцы смогут перекладывать часть своего груза на грузовых дронов. Эти аппараты смогут перевозить до 227 килограммов. Это будут средние беспилотники в семействе, которое также включит в себя аппараты грузоподъемностью 22,7 и 2268 килограммов. Все беспилотники будут способны на вертикальные взлет и посадку.

Дальность полета аппаратов в зависимости от размеров и грузоподъемности составит от 20 до ста километров. Согласно требованию военных, аппараты должны быть просты в управлении и обслуживании. Окончательный список требований к перспективным аппаратам военные пока не составили.

Ранее американская компания Lockheed Martin занималась разработкой шестиколесного робота SMSS, предназначенного для поддержки подразделений легкой пехоты и спецназа в условиях боевых действий. В первую очередь машину планировалось использовать для перевозки грузов, боеприпасов и эвакуации раненых.

Робот SMSS имеет три режима работы. В первом — аппаратом управляет боец с помощью дистанционного пульта. Во втором — SMSS способен самостоятельно следовать за одним из бойцов в подразделении. Третий режим предполагается самостоятельное перемещение робота из одной точки в другую по координатам GPS.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/22/family

----------


## OKA

" Звено ударных БПЛА "Гунцзи-1" (GJ-1) Народно-Освободительной Армии Китая

  

Экспортная версия данного БПЛА известна как "Pterodactyl I", выпускаются они на заводе в Чэнду.

Сюжет с 4:53 "




Звено ударных БПЛА "Гунцзи-1" (GJ-1) Народно-Освободительной Армии Китая: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"На рязанском аэродроме начали испытывать беспилотники 


Фото: cdn5.rzn.info

На рязанском аэродроме «Протасово» построили цеха по сборке и испытанию беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Об этом в группе « Рязань » «ВКонтакте» написал Олег Кондратов, который сам увидел одно из таких испытаний.

По его словам, цеха оборудовали «прямо под окнами жилищного массива, предварительно вырубив заградительную лесополосу между взлетно-посадочной полосой и домами».

В связи с тем, что отсутствие деревьев открыло обзор на объект, Кондратов сделал вывод, что он не является секретным. «На случайно сделанном снимке запечатлено двойное остекление квартиры, за которым отчетливо просматривается БПЛА ОРИОН 01», — написал рязанец.

Напомним, ранее сообщалось, что аэродром «Протасово» может стать опытной площадкой для авиаконструкторов.

Фото Олега Кондратова "

Рязань | На рязанском аэродроме начали испытывать беспилотники — соцсети - БезФормата.Ru - Новости

По наводке :

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2814682.htm

----------


## OKA

"Специалисты NASA намерены в ближайшие полгода завершить разработку нового программного обеспечения, которое позволит несколько упростить и автоматизировать проектирование беспилотных мультикоптеров и электрических многовинтовых пилотируемых аппаратов. Как пишет Aviation Week, проект получил название Deliver. Во многом он базируется на уже существующем программном обеспечении NDARC (NASA Design and Analysis of Rotorcraft, проектирование и анализ винтокрылых аппаратов NASA), предназначенном для проектирования винтокрылой техники.

Существующие системы автоматизированного проектирования позволяют создавать цифровую модель перспективного летательного аппарата, а затем рассчитывать ее аэродинамические качества, моделировать поведение в воздушном потоке, прогнозировать работу отдельных узлов и определять возможный уровень шума, который такой аппарат будет производить. При этом пока не существует специализированной системы автоматизированного проектирования, оптимизированной именно для разработки мультикоптеров.

Мультикоптеры, пилотируемые или беспилотные, производят множество воздушных потоков, которые могут смешиваться друг с другом, создавая зоны повышенной турбулентности. Если не учитывать возможные последствия от смешения потоков, от взаимного влияния несущих винтов на эффективность друг друга, создать надежно летающий аппарат не удастся: он либо будет нестабилен в полете, либо будет потреблять энергии больше чем нужно.

Новое программное обеспечение NASA позволит создавать цифровую модель мультикоптеров, а затем проводить для нее несколько основных расчетов. В частности, система Deliver позволит моделировать летные испытания новой многовинтовой техники, что позволит отказаться от части натурных летных испытаний. Благодаря новой программе конструкторы смогут прогнозировать уровень шума, который будет производить мультикоптер в полете. Наконец, Deliver позволит и масштабировать цифровые модели, облегчая создание многовинтовой техники разных размеров.

В середине мая текущего года Управление исследовательских проектов в области аэронавтики NASA запустило краудсорсинговые кампании, направленные на существенное ускорение гидродинамических вычислений для перспективных летательных аппаратов. Кампании открыты на площадках Topcoder и HeroX. Их планируется завершить 29 июня 2017 года. Победитель или несколько победителей получат приз в размере 55 тысяч долларов.

Целью краудсорсинговых кампаний является доработка программного обеспечения FUN3D или используемых им алгоритмов таким образом, чтобы гидродинамические вычисления производились на суперкомпьютере NASA Pleiades быстрее от десяти до десяти тысяч раз. Идеальным результатом будет считаться, если между введением данных и получением расчетов будет проходить не больше суток.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/29/deliver

----------


## Avia M

«Разработанный в Китае новый тип беспилотника на солнечной энергии серии "Цайхун" благополучно завершил испытательный полет в ближнем космическом пространстве на высоте 20 тысяч метров», — информирует Центральное телевидение Китая CCTV.

Беспилотный аппарат может долго находиться в воздухе, не совершая посадок. Инженеры надеются, что в будущем продолжительность беспрерывного полета дрона достигнет нескольких месяцев или даже лет.

Аппарат построен по двухбалочной схеме (хвостовое оперение установлено на двух балках) и оснащен восемью винтовыми двигателями. Максимальный размах его крыльев достигает около 40 метров.

Ближний космос — зона, простирающаяся на высоте 20-100 километров.

----------


## OKA

"Концерн «Калашников», входящий в Госкорпорацию Ростех, запустил в серийное производство новейший российский комплекс беспилотной разведки и наблюдения самолетного типа ZALA 421-16Е2 разработки ZALA AERO (входит в состав Концерна «Калашников»).

«Работы над новым БВС продолжались почти два года в режимных условиях. Ни в России, ни в мире нет аналогов ZALA 421-16Е2 по функционалу, простоте и надежности эксплуатации. К тому же беспилотное воздушное судно имеет бесшумный режим полета, что столь важно для силовых структур. При этом первые аппараты уже переданы заказчикам. Ожидается, что в 2017 году комплекс беспилотной авиационной системы пройдет этап госиспытаний», — прокомментировал заместитель генерального директора группы компаний ZALA AERO Никита Захаров.



Одна из главных особенностей ZALA 421-16Е2 – небольшая масса в 7,5 кг. При этом, даже с учетом такого небольшого веса на борт БВС помещается дневная камера с 60-ти кратным оптическим увеличением и тепловизионный модуль с 10-ти кратной оптикой. Радиус действия по передаче видеоинформации в сложных метеорологических условиях эксплуатации составляет не менее 30 км, а по управлению не менее 50 км.

Новое беспилотное воздушное судно гарантировано летает 4 часа, а взлет осуществляется с рук, без использования катапульты. ZALA 421-16Е2 и ZALA 421-16Е осуществляют посадку на парашюте с использованием воздушного амортизатора, что минимизирует риск повреждений при посадке. Наличие ретрансляции связи с одного борта на другие БВС в радиусе действия гарантирует широкий диапазон применения ZALA 421-16Е2. Комплекс становится связующим звеном для общевойсковой координации и управления наземными группами, роботизированной техники, а также ведения загоризонтной разведки и рекогносцировки.

Встроенная инерциальная система, радиодальномер, блок датчиков самодиагностики обеспечивают полную автономность беспилотного комплекса от спутниковых систем навигации GPS/ГЛОНАСС и гарантируют выполнение задач. Управление беспилотником может осуществляться при помощи контроллера реального времени (КРВ-7), архитектура которого исключает использование операционных систем в контуре управления, что кратно повышает защищенность, для обеспечения которой также применяется многоканальный шифрованный вид связи и передачи данных.

ZALA 421-16Е2 будет впервые публично демонстрироваться на очередном Международном авиационно-космическом салоне (МАКС) в июле и на выставке «Армия-2017» в августе. На текущий год портфель заказов на комплексы с ZALA 421-16Е2 уже сформирован. Среди заказчиков есть как государственные органы и предприятия, так и различные коммерческие структуры."

https://kalashnikov.com/press/news/news_316.html

----------


## OKA

"В MIT построили «долгоиграющий» беспилотник на ДВС


Jungle Hawk Owl в полете
Veronica Padron / MIT

Команда инженеров Массачусетского технологического института построила и испытала беспилотник с двигателем внутреннего сгорания, который может находиться в воздухе более пяти дней без дозаправки. Свою разработку авторы представили на конференции Американского института аэронавтики и астронавтики в июне этого года, говорится на сайте MIT.

Летательные аппараты, способные долгое время находится в воздухе без необходимости посадки или дозаправки на лету, хорошо подходят для того, чтобы быстро восстановить связь в районе стихийного бедствия или другой чрезвычайной ситуации. В качестве воздушной платформы для телекоммуникационного оборудования в таких сценариях подходят аэростаты и беспилотники самолетного типа на солнечных батареях, но у них есть свои недостатки — аэростаты зависят от воздушных потоков и могут быть унесены ветром из нужного региона, а беспилотники на солнечных батареях обладают большим размахом крыла и сравнительно небольшой скоростью, что ограничивает их оперативную переброску в нужный район как своим ходом, так и в разобранном виде.

Разработанный в MIT летательный аппарат под названием Jungle Hawk Owl (JHO) представляет собой БПЛА самолетного типа с размахом крыла 7,3 метра. Летательный аппарат оснащен ДВС мощностью пять лошадиных сил и может нести до 9 килограммов оборудования. Сам JHO весит всего 25 килограммов, однако с топливом и грузом масса беспилотника может достигать 70 килограмм. При необходимости переброски беспилотник в разобранном виде умещается в один из стандартных контейнеров.




По словам разработчиков, на одном баке JHO может летать на высоте в 4500 метров более пяти суток, что дольше, чем любой другой беспилотник на ДВС — даже военные БПЛА на ископаемом топливе обычно летают не дольше двух суток. Такая продолжительность полета достигается за счет того, что JHO при небольшой массе и относительно большом размахе крыла может использовать воздушные течения для того, чтобы дольше оставаться в воздухе.

Для запуска JHO разгоняют на крыше автомобиля.


Veronica Padron / MIT

Стоит отметить, что на данный момент рекордная продолжительность полета предсказана только моделированием — первый полет беспилотник совершил в мае этого года. Однако, разработчики утверждают, что уже зафиксированная экономия топлива существенна — по их словам, они потратили больше топлива на перевозку аппарата к месту испытаний, чем за три дня полетов.

Ранее Китайская аэрокосмическая научно-техническая корпорация (CASC) испытала высотный беспилотный летательный аппарат на солнечных батареях.  В рамках испытательного полета беспилотник CH-T4 с размахом крыла 45 метров провел 15 часов на высоте около 20 километров, после чего успешно приземлился.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/06/28/jho

"Американские дроны начали летать за пределами видимости оператора


HQ-40
Latitude Engineering

Американский железнодорожный оператор BNSF Railway начал осуществлять регулярные дальние полеты дронов HQ-40, которые используются для осмотра состояния железнодорожного полотна. Как пишет Aviation Week, аппараты выполняют полеты за пределами прямой видимости оператора без привлечения наблюдателей на земле. Управление беспилотниками осуществляется посредством сети стандарта LTE, принадлежащей BNSF Railway и используемой компанией для передачи различной служебной информации.

Сегодня в США действует «Раздел 333» правил летной безопасности. Он запрещает беспилотникам выполнять полеты за пределами прямой видимости оператора, которая определена в 480 метров, и на высоте более 61 метра. В августе прошлого года вступила в силу 107-я часть раздела. Она разрешает операторам беспилотников при наличии разрешения управлять ими за пределами прямой видимости (до 32 километров) и на высоте до 122 метров.

Согласно новым правилам, если беспилотник выполняет полет за пределами прямой видимости оператора, то организатор полета обязан расставить наблюдателей на равном расстоянии друг от друга на всем протяжении маршрута. Наблюдатели должны визуально сопровождать беспилотник и поддерживать связь с оператором. В случае, если рядом с аппаратом будет замечен пилотируемый летательный аппарат, наблюдатель обязан предупредить оператора, а тот — быстро посадить беспилотник.

Компания BNSF Railway получила специальное разрешение Федерального управления гражданской авиации США на дальние полеты дронов (сотни километров от оператора) без привлечения наблюдателей на земле. При этом беспилотники должны летать с правой стороны от железных дорог по направлению движения поездов. Полеты аппаратов проводятся на высоте не более 120 метров. В настоящее время единовременно в воздухе может находиться только один дрон HQ-40.

Между тем, Федеральное управление гражданской авиации США совместно с BNSF решило провести эксперимент по одновременному управлению несколькими дронами одним оператором. При этом аппараты должны находиться за пределами прямой видимости. Результаты эксплуатации дронов железнодорожным оператором федеральное управление намерено использовать при составлении новых правил полетов беспилотной техники в едином воздушном пространстве США.

В середине мая текущего года BNSG Railway провела первые испытания, в которых HQ-40 выполнял полеты за пределами прямой видимости оператора без привлечения наблюдателей. Аппарат совершал инспекционные полеты, во время которых удалялся от оператора на расстояние до 322 километров. С помощью дрона специалисты проверяли состояние железнодорожных путей. На время испытаний HQ-40 был оснащен системой управления CNPC-1000, разработанной американской компанией Rockwell Collins.

CNPC-1000 в полете обнаруживает сигналы нескольких вышек сотовой связи, после чего переключается на ту из них, которая ближе всего расположена к аппарату и с которой устанавливается наилучший обмен данными. Благодаря этой системе стало возможным управление HQ-40 в режиме реального времени даже на большом удалении от оператора. HQ-40 способен нести полезную нагрузку массой до 2,3 килограмма и находиться в воздухе до пяти часов.

В начале мая американский консорциум Team Roadrunner использовал беспилотник HQ-40 для доставки посылки из небольшого поселения в Техасе в Остин, столицу штата. Во время доставки беспилотник выполнял полет за пределами прямой видимости оператора, однако под визуальным контролем наблюдателей. Дальность доставки составила 156 километров. В феврале 2017 года Институт автономных систем Невады использовал беспилотник Savant для доставки медикаментов на расстояние 63 километров.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/06/29/drones

----------


## OKA

"«Жужжащий купол» получил лазерное оружие


Drone Dome
Rafael

Система защиты объектов от беспилотных летательных аппаратов Drone Dome («Жужжащий купол»; drone имеет основное значение «жужжать», а разговорное — «беспилотник»), названная по аналогии с противоракетным комплексом Iron Dome («Железный купол»), получила лазерное оружие. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, с его помощью система сможет сбивать дроны.

По мнению военных, дроны различных классов представляют все большую угрозу для различных важных объектов. Так боевики «Исламского государства» (организация признана террористической и запрещена в России) стали активно использовать коммерческие дроны для разведки и наблюдения, а также в качестве летающих мин.

Израильский комплекс Drone Dome, разработанный компанией Rafel,  позволит защитить объекты от дронов противника. Система имеет 360 градусный обзор. В ее состав входят электронно-оптические и инфракрасные сенсоры, а также радиолокационная станция и система радиоэлектронного подавления. В целом «Жужжащий купол» может работать как в автономном режиме, так и под контролем оператора.

При обнаружении беспилотника система сперва выдаст предупреждение его оператору. Как это будет сделано, не уточняется. Затем она предупредит собственного оператора о появлении беспилотника-нарушителя, после чего задействует генератор ложного сигнала спутниковой навигации и устройство радиоэлектронного подавления.

Кроме того, по команде оператора Drone Dome может задействовать боевой лазер, с помощью которого дрон-нарушитель будет сбит. Мощность установленного в системе лазера не уточняется. Испытания доработанной системы уже состоялись и были признаны успешными.

Впервые Drone Dome была представлена в апреле прошлого года. Тогда в ее состав входили только электронно-оптические и инфракрасные сенсоры, радиолокационная станция и система радиоэлектронного подавления.

Различного рода системы защиты от дронов сегодня пользуются все большим спросом. Так, в середине апреля текущего года иракские военные приняли на вооружение противодроновые винтовки Raysun MD1, производством которых занимается тайваньская компания Jiun-An Technology.

Длина винтовки Raysun MD1 составляет 1,9 метра, а масса — шесть килограммов. Винтовка оснащена аккумулятором напряжением 24 вольта и емкостью 6,4 ампер-часа. От него оружие может работать один час. Винтовка может ставить помехи в диапазонах 1,6, 2,4 и 5,8 гигагерца. Дальность действия MD1 составляет 1,1 километра.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/06/28/dome

----------


## OKA

"В России официально объявлено о начале летных испытаний в стратосфере отечественного беспилотного летательного аппарата «Сова» в рамках проекта по разработке так называемого «атмосферного спутника». Внедрение данной технологии позволит сэкономить миллиарды бюджетных средств.



Первый прототип «Совы» обкатывали в 2016 году на рабочих высотах до 9 километров. Машина (НА ФОТО) несла на себе солнечные батареи, аккумуляторы и имела 9-метровый размах крыла. Беспилотник успешно отработал 50 часов беспосадочного полета и подтвердил высокую надежность конструкции крыла, разработанного российскими инженерами. Аппарат оснащен уникальным гибким крылом сверхбольшого удлинения, форма которого поддерживается распределенной системой управления.

Новые испытания «Совы» проходят на высотах 15-20 километров, где и будут в недалеком будущем работать такие «атмосферные спутники», обеспечивая связь в удаленных районах, ретрансляцию данных и мониторинг земной поверхности."

Российский атмосферный спутник испытывают на высоте 15-20 километров | Техносфера Россия

Вещь полезная и нужная, в армии в т.ч. Но вот опять эти пропаганд.. штампы - "не имеет аналогов" , "уникальное", портят впечатление от сообщения.

Объективное освещение и приведённые аналоги позволяют сравнивать аппараты между собой :

России нужны беспилотные разведовательные самолеты

Денег всё равно скорее всего выделят- импортозамещение , и всё такое))

----------


## OKA

"Фонд перспективных исследований (ФПИ) проведет первые соревнования "роящихся" беспилотников, которые будут самостоятельно решать поставленные им задачи, заявил РИА Новости заместитель генерального директора — руководитель направления физико-технических исследований ФПИ Игорь Денисов.

"В настоящее время ФПИ разрабатывает программу соревнований для автономных дронов, в том числе объединенных в группы по принципу роевого управления. Ожидается, что уже в ближайшие годы автономные дроны смогут соревноваться в решении различных задач не только под управлением человека-оператора, но также выступая самостоятельно", — сказал Денисов.

При этом беспилотники смогут конкурировать с человеком, в том числе в тех задачах, которые сегодня способен решать только сам человек.

"Область ближайшего развития беспилотных летательных аппаратов — это все, что связано с искусственным интеллектом: технологии технического зрения, вопросы распределенного управления в группе дронов, эффективное выполнение задач аппаратами, которые самостоятельно координируются между собой, обмениваются информацией и решают общую задачу", — добавил собеседник агентства.

В августе 2017 года в рамках международного военно-технического форума "Армия-2017" пройдет второй чемпионат по дрон-биатлону, на котором операторы малых беспилотников будут соревноваться в умении управлять дронами. Первый дрон-биатлон провели в 2016 году Минобороны и ФПИ. В 2017 году количество номинаций будет расширено, а задания для беспилотников станут более сложными, обещают в ФПИ.

"Если ранее дроны соревновались в стрельбе по условным мишеням, то на этот раз мишени будут закреплены на реальных объектах боевой техники. Беспилотники должны будут проходить сложные трассы с препятствиями на высокой скорости, а также выполнять задания в условиях затрудненной доступности мишеней", — рассказали в фонде.

Кроме того, будет расширен список номинаций и снят ряд ограничений по техническим характеристикам беспилотников: сегодня разработчики используют для их создания различные платформы и материалы, что позволяет создавать действительно уникальные аппараты. Проведение соревнований, в частности, в формате дрон-биатлона позволяет выделить наиболее перспективные решения и идеи, а также создать возможности для их развития.

Как и в прошлом году, чемпионат станет соревнованием не автономных беспилотников, а операторов БПЛА.

"Профессиональных операторов дронов сегодня практически нет: в соревнованиях участвует в основном увлеченная молодежь. Между тем в реальных условиях от операторов дронов требуется умение не только управлять дроном, но также одновременно решать другие важные и нужные задачи: обнаруживать и распознавать цель, решать информационные задачи, принимать решения, связанные с применением огня, определять нанесенный ущерб", — отметил Денисов.

По его словам, в ближайшем будущем дроны будут обладать все большей автономностью, и задачи оператора сократятся: в основном они будут заключаться в корректной постановке задач группе беспилотников.

"Когда речь идет о полетах дронов на большие расстояния и о транспортировке грузов, актуален также вопрос энергообеспечения аппаратов. В перспективе для этих целей могут использоваться технологии использования солнечной энергии, топливные элементы, водородная энергетика. Немалое внимание уделяется экономическим аспектам, в частности, вопросам создания функциональных недорогих дронов", — заключил Денисов."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/technology/20170705/1497905613.html

В ближайшем будущем автономные дроны смогут выполнять задачи эффективнее человека-оператора | Фонд перспективных исследований

----------


## ДанаИльина

За беспилотниками будущее. Управление дроном из бункера уже становится реальностью. Машины наступают.

----------


## OKA

> За беспилотниками будущее. Управление дроном из бункера уже становится реальностью. Машины наступают.


"Скайнэт всё ближее" ))

----------


## OKA

"Холдинг "Вертолеты России" на МАКС-2017 представляет экспериментальный образец беспилотного конвертоплана VRT30 – летательного аппарата, способного осуществлять вертикальный взлет, висение и полет с высокой скоростью. На базе задела по программе VRT30, проходящего летные испытания, планируется создать конвертоплан со взлетной массой до 2 тонн."



https://vk.com/russianhelicopters?w=wall-32199986_1314

----------


## Pilot

официально представлен БЛА Орион-Э  Группа "Кронштадт" представила на МАКС свой беспилотник "Орион-Э" - samoletchik

----------


## OKA

> официально представлен БЛА Орион-Э ..

----------


## OKA

"Корейцы научили беспилотный конвертоплан садиться на палубу


TR-60
Korea Aerospace Research Institute

Корейский институт аэрокосмических разработок провел испытания перспективного беспилотного конвертоплана TR-60, во время которых аппарат в полностью автономном режиме выполнил посадку на палубу движущегося корабля. Как пишет Aviation Week, проверки состоялись 7 июля текущего года и были признаны успешными.

Посадка беспилотных летательных аппаратов на палубу кораблей сегодня крайне сложна. Дело в том, что палуба движущегося корабля перемещается в пространстве сразу по нескольким направлениям, особенно во время волнения моря. Бортовые системы современных беспилотников пока не могут учитывать все перемещения палубы корабля для корректировки профиля посадки.

Южнокорейский беспилотник TR-60 имеет размах крыла три метра. Масса аппарата составляет 210 килограммов. Аппарат оснащен роторным двигателем мощностью 55 лошадиных сил. TR-60 способен перевозить полезную нагрузку массой до 30 килограммов, развивать скорость до 500 километров в час и находиться в воздухе до пяти часов.

Система автоматической посадки на палубу корабля в беспилотнике TR-60 основана на кинематике реального времени. Так называют методы получения сантиметровой точности координат и высот с помощью спутниковой системы навигации. При использовании такого метода на корабле установлена базовая станция, определяющая свое положение и передающая так называемые поправки.

Вторая станция установлена на борту беспилотного конвертоплана. Она также определяет свое местоположение и уточняет с использованием полученных поправок от базовой корабельной станции. Благодаря этому беспилотник с высокой точностью может определять не только расстояние до точки посадки на палубе корабля, но свое пространственное положение относительно этой точки.

Во время испытаний корабль, на который выполнялась посадка, шел со скоростью десяти узлов (18,5 километра в час). Заходящий на посадку аппарат сумел точно определить свое положение относительно палубы корабля и выполнил посадку. Другие подробности проведенных испытаний пока не раскрываются.

В настоящее время беспилотников с вертикальными взлетом и посадкой, которые могли бы выполнять в автономном режиме садиться на палубу движущегося корабля, не существует. Все подобные аппараты, выпускаемые серийно, либо выполняют посадку на корабли под управлением оператора, либо в автоматическом режиме, но на палубу стоящего корабля при спокойном море.

В 2016 году в США завершились испытания палубного беспилотника — демонстратора технологий X-47B UCAS-D. Этот аппарат, созданный по схеме «летающего крыла», способен выполнять полностью автономные взлет и посадку с палубы движущегося авианосца. Для этого сам корабль оборудован системой инструментальной посадки.

Длина реактивного X-47B составляет 11,63 метра, высота — 3,1 метра, а размах крыла — 18,93 метра. Беспилотник может развивать скорость до 1035 километров в час и совершать полеты на расстояние до четырех тысяч километров. Он оборудован двумя внутренними бомбовыми отсеками для подвесного вооружения общей массой до двух тонн, хотя на применение ракет или бомб никогда не испытывался.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/07/26/deck

----------


## OKA

"Дроны DJI получили оффлайн режим


DJI Inspire
GTimofey / Flickr.com

Дроны, выпускаемые китайской компанией DJI, получили оффлайн режим, при включении которого фотографии и видеозаписи с их камер перестают передаваться в «облако». Согласно сообщению компании, этот режим был добавлен специально, чтобы правительственные и корпоративные операторы дронов не беспокоились о возможной утечке секретной информации.

Беспилотники DJI, благодаря своей небольшой стоимости, высокому качеству и простоте управления, получили широкое распространение. Они используются частными лицами, на телевидении и некоторыми государственными структурами. Дроны DJI могут использоваться и в поисково-спасательных операциях.

В начале августа текущего года штаб Армии США распространил приказ о полном запрете на использование дронов DJI армейскими служащими. Приказ основан на исследовании, которое ранее было исследовательскими лабораториями ВМС и Армии США. Исследователи пришли к выводу, что данные с дронов DJI, включая маршруты полетов, могут попасть в посторонние руки.

Вероятно, оффлайн режим, запрещающий пересылку данных в «облако», был введен компанией DJI в ответ на запрет на использование ее дронов Армией США. Новый режим появится после обновления программного обеспечения беспилотников DJI, которое станет доступно в ближайшие несколько недель.

Помимо запрета на передачу видео, фотографий, аудио и маршрута полета в «облако», оффлайн режим также будет отключать обновление карт и данных о закрытых для полетов зонах. Задействование режима также отключит уведомления о полетных ограничениях и обновлениях программного обеспечения.

В апреле текущего года компания DJI обновила карту запретных зон, добавив в их число значительные территории Сирии и Ирака. Обновление полетных зон появилось в приложении DJI для мобильных устройств без публичного оповещения. Новые зоны были добавлены, вероятно, чтобы помешать боевикам, действующим в Сирии и Ираке, использовать беспилотники DJI.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/15/offline

----------


## OKA

"Группа "Кронштадт" ведет работы по созданию тяжелого разведывательно-ударного беспилотного комплекса взлетным весом порядка пяти тонн, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" на открывшемся во вторник в парке "Патриот" международном военно-техническом форуме "Армия-2017" генеральный директор Группы Армен Исаакян.
       "Данная программа рассчитана на три года. Ее цель - создание демонстрационного образца. В целом появление тяжелого беспилотника может занять четыре-пять лет", - сказал А.Исаакян в интервью "Интерфаксу-АВН".
       По его словам, это позволит кратно расширить области применения БЛА (речь и о гражданском, и о военном применении) за счет значительного увеличения массы целевой нагрузки, увеличения дальности радиуса, времени в воздухе, дальности радиолокационного обзора.
       "Здесь мы также можем говорить о выполнении беспилотниками гражданских транспортных задач, появлении грузовых БЛА, осуществлении ими ретрансляции сигналов связи и пр.", - сказал А.Исаакян.
       Отвечая на вопрос, насколько мы отстаем сегодня в разработке ударных беспилотных комплексов от ведущих зарубежных стран - США, Китая, Израиля и других А.Исаакян заметил, что правильнее говорить о разведывательно-ударных комплексах: в США и Израиле они широко применяются уже более десяти лет.
       "У нас они в разработке, но усилиями Группы "Кронштадт", поддерживаемой ее основным акционером АФК "Система", нас ожидает скорый прорыв в этой области и отставание в разработке будет в значительной степени преодолено", - сказал А.Исаакян.
       По его словам, компания уже совершила прорыв - имеется в виду выполнение работы по комплексу воздушной разведки с БЛА "Орион-Э", включившей развитие опытного и серийного производства, композитных технологий. "Эксперты подтверждают: новая разработка выводит Россию на новый уровень технологий - беспилотные летательные аппараты, входящие в состав комплекса, не уступают передовым мировым аналогам. Естественно, мы планируем двигаться в том же русле", - сказал А.Исаакян.
       (Полный текст интервью А.Исаакяна размещен на сайте "Интерфакса-АВН"

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=459423

----------


## OKA

Теперь и в России))

----------


## Avia M

25 августа 2017 г., Беспилотник морского базирования с соосной схемой расположения винтов создается в России, рассказал генеральный конструктор АО «Камов» Сергей Михеев. Об этом пишет Взгляд.
«Мы не ограничены массой, все будет зависеть от заказчика», - скаал Михеев.
Михеев рассказал, что многие вопросы в создании и отработке беспилотника будут основываться на опыте создания морского вертолета Ка-27.
«У нас автопилот вертолета работает от взлета до посадки, облегчает управление, решает целый более десятка специальных целевых задач. От этого к беспилотнику - один шаг», -

----------


## OKA

"Агентство по противоракетной обороне США (Missile Defense Agency, MDA) ищет беспилотник, способный лазером уничтожать баллистические ракеты. Сегодня, 25 августа, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что Northrop Grumman планирует моденизировать свой беспилотный летательный аппарат (БПЛА) RQ-4 Global Hawk, чтобы тот соответствовал заявленным требованиям MDA.

Агентство по противоракетной обороне США в июне текущего года опубликовало запрос на предоставление информации для создания БПЛА типа HALE (high-altitude, long-endurance), способного нести боевой лазер. В запросе указывалось, что беспилотник должен быть способным подниматься на высоту более 19 км и нести полезную нагрузку массой от 2,3 до 5,7 т. В военном командовании считают, что беспилотник, оснащенный лазером определенной мощности, способен уничтожать межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты в так называемой фазе разгона.

«Запрос MDA выходит далеко за возможности, для которых проектировался Global Hawk. Мы готовы быстро модернизировать наш беспилотник до минимальных требований агентства по противоракетной обороне, а затем работать над новыми модификациями, которые смогут полностью удовлетворить запрос MDA», — рассказал Майк Лайонс, руководитель программы Global Hawk в компании Northrop Grumman.

Согласно технической документации, БПЛА RQ-4 Global Hawk может подниматься на высоту до 18 км и нести до 1,3 т полезной нагрузки. Но, по словам Майка Лайонса, часть оборудования беспилотника не менялась еще с 90-х годов, когда он был разработан, и если его заменить, то можно существенно увеличить полезную нагрузку.



Беспилотник Global Hawk

Агентство по противоракетной обороне США уже несколько десятилетий заказывает разработки самолетов, способных нести лазерное вооружение и уничтожать баллистические ракеты. Известно, что еще в 80-е годы были испытаны первые прототипы подобного оружия, а в 2014 году была закрыта программа по созданию самолета Boeing YAL-1, который успешно уничтожал ракеты в ходе тестирования, но из-за сокращения военного бюджета его разработка была прекращена. Но в последние годы Минобороны США вновь активно финансирует программы по созданию лазерного оружия и MDA пробует воссоздать закрытые ранее программы уже на базе беспилотника."

Global Hawk станет носителем боевых лазеров | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru


От Большого Песца вряд ли помогут, а вот нейтрализовать удары Кима и подобных, ничё так))

Дорогие они сейчас, эти высокотехнологичные дроны и лазеры.

----------


## Pilot

> Теперь и в России))


говорил с ними. они давят только стандартные рабочие частоты квадриков, если переходить на другие, то....

----------


## OKA

"Американцы спроектировали способный висеть сутки беспилотный вертолет


Рендер беспилотного аппарата Elysium
University of Maryland

Исследователи из Университета Мэриленда представили проект беспилотного вертолета, способного летать в режиме висения 33 часа. Как пишет Aviation Week, разработка аппарата велась в рамках конкурса американской компании Sikorsky на создание долго летающих аппаратов вертолетного типа.

Современные беспилотники вертолетного типа не могут долгое время находиться в воздухе в режиме висения, поскольку такой режим существенно увеличивает потребление топлива двигателями или энергии электромоторами. Дело в том, что в режиме висения потребную подъемную силу для удержания аппарата в воздухе создает только несущий винт.

Например, разрабатываемый для ВМС США беспилотник MQ-8C FireScout, созданный на базе многоцелевого вертолета Bell 407, способен находиться в воздухе до 15 часов в случае с горизонтальным полетом и около восьми-девяти часов в режиме висения.

Новый беспилотный вертолет, спроектированный командой из Университета Мэриленда, получил название Elysium. Масса аппарата, согласно проекту, составляет 822 килограмма. Беспилотник планируется оснастить гибридной установкой, в которой за привод генератора отвечает бензиновый двигатель мощностью 125 лошадиных сил.

Аппарат спроектирован по поперечной схеме — он оснащен крылом, на законцовках которого размещены электромоторы с несущими воздушными винтами, вращающимися в противоположные стороны. Винты приводятся через планетарные редукторы. Электромоторы в полете питаются напрямую от генератора.

Elysium будет оснащен никель-кадмиевой аккумуляторной батареей, емкости которой хватит на обеспечение пятиминутного полета. Батарея будет использоваться в случае аварийной посадки. По расчетам разработчиков, новый беспилотник сможет находиться в воздухе в режиме висение не менее 33 часов и до 41,6 часа — в горизонтальном полете на скорости до 60 узлов (111 километров в час).

Другие подробности о проекте пока не раскрываются. Также пока неизвестно, когда именно планируется построить летный прототип аппарата.

Сегодня самым долголетающим беспилотником вертолетного типа является A160T Hummingbird американского концерна Boeing. Этот аппарат способен находиться в воздухе 18,7 часа в режимах висения и горизонтального полета. Гибридный квадрокоптер HQ-60 компании Latitude Engineering может находиться в воздухе до 22,5 часа.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/28/elysium

----------


## OKA

"Первые боеприпасы для беспилотных летательных аппаратов созданы в России, масса их боевой части составляет до 50 килограммов, сообщил РИА Новости в среду источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

Проект реализуется опытно-конструкторским бюро "Авиаавтоматика" (Курск) совместно с компанией "ВАИС-Техника" в течение трех лет в инициативном порядке.

"Оружие для беспилотников именуется разработчиками как аппараты доставки грузов воздушного старта. Фактически это управляемые, в том числе планирующие бомбы. Семейство изделий массой 15, 25, 50 и 100 килограммов предназначено для доставки груза в виде боевой части массой до 50 килограммов на дальность от 12 до 20 километров в режиме планирования и до 100 километров при использовании двигателя", — сказал собеседник агентства.

Длина изделий — от одного до двух метров. При этом масса доставляемого груза (полезной нагрузки и боевой части) составляет 7, 17, 25 и 50 килограммов. Все они имеют модульный тип построения, позволяющий на единой конструкционной базе в полевых условиях собирать как планирующие аппараты, так и оснащенные силовой установкой, производить установку боевой части, а также менять модуль наведения..."

https://ria.ru/arms/20170830/1501374053.html

----------


## OKA

Впечатляет :

"Корейская робозмея получила летающего напарника




KAERI Robot lab / YouTube

Специалисты из Робототехнической лаборатории Корейского исследовательского института атомной энергии (KAERI) предложили для мониторинга состояния промышленных сооружений использовать робозмею в паре с мультикоптером, который будет ее оперативно доставлять в нужное место. Видео, демонстрирующее совместные действия роботов, опубликовано на YouTube.

Роботы нередко используются для мониторинга состояния различных конструкций и систем. Дроны обычно используются для наблюдений на открытой местности и могут следить за состоянием мостов, сооружений, ЛЭП и трубопроводов, однако плохо подходят для работы в сложном окружении. В то же время, для такой работы подходят медленные ползающие роботы, которые часто выполняются в виде робозмеи. В частности, такие роботы смогут, например, найти место утечки в переплетении труб на каком-либо заводе. 

Робозмеи, состоящие из большого количества сочленений, могут передвигаться в самых разных условиях, однако из-за своей конструкции неспособны развивать большую скорость и при необходимости оперативной локализации утечки их нужно быстро доставить на место проведения работ. Инженеры KAERI предложили для этого использовать мультикоптер, который работает как транспортная платформа для быстрой перевозки робозмеи с места на место. 

Мультикоптер оборудован манипулятором для захвата робозмеи, а она, в свою очередь, при приближении дрона принимает C-образную форму, облегчая захват. После того, как робот доставлен на новое место, он разворачивается обратно и может продолжать работу, в то время как дрон может независимо работать с воздуха.

Это не первая попытка использовать летающий беспилотник в качестве напарника. Ранее специалисты из Швейцарской высшей технической школы Цюриха (ETH) научили четырехногого шагающего робота использовать данные о будущем маршруте, полученные при помощи мультикоптера, а сингапурская компания Otsaw представила патрульного колесного робота O-R3, который оснащен беспилотником для преследования нарушителей. Кроме того, существует интересный патент у Amazon — компания описала концепцию дрона-напарника для полицейских. Такой аппарат можно было бы использовать в качестве «летающего видеорегистратора», поиска потерявшегося в толпе ребенка или автомобиля на парковке.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/02/snake-on-a-drone

----------


## OKA

"Lockheed Martin представила новый БПЛА, запускаемый из пусковых установок

Lockheed Martin представила новый небольшой беспилотный летательный аппарат Outrider, который может быть запущен из пусковых установок подводных лодок, вертолетов или другой техники оснащенной пусковыми установками.

Аппарат весит меньше двух килограммов. В ширину, в сложенном состоянии он всего около десяти сантиметров. Дрон может провести в полете два с половиной часа, развивая скорость до 80 километров в час. Его основная задача, это проведение разведки, сбор данных при помощи обычной и инфракрасной камер, а также передача данных, особенно в случае запуска с подводной лодки, чтобы не демаскировать положение.



Беспилотник имеет специальное складное крыло, что позволячет его запускать прямо из пусковой установки одним нажатием кнопки. В процессе полета крыло раскрывается, и беспилотник начинает действовать по заданной программе. По словам разработчиков они предусмотрели даже возможность запуска с подводной лодки, находящейся под водой.

Такое решение может упростить связь с подводными лодками. Достаточно просто запустить такой дрон, и передать с его помощью необходимое сообщение. Беспилотник был разработан британским отделением компании Lockheed в сотрудничестве с британской компанией Wirth Research. Outrider в настоящее время доступен для покупки, Lockheed Martin говорит о том, что уже есть несколько подписанных контрактов, правда не уточняет с кем именно.

Использованы фотографии: https://www.nextbigfuture.com/ "




https://topwar.ru/125084-lockheed-ma...ustanovok.html

----------


## OKA

"Китайцы представили беспилотный ударный вертолет


AV500W CNR

Китайская корпорация AVIC представила ударный беспилотный летательный аппарат AV500W вертолетного типа, который может быть использован и в качестве разведчика. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, испытания аппарата планируется завершить до конца текущего года, а в 2018 году — начать его серийное производство.

Военные многих стран мира считают, что в перспективе роль различных роботизированных систем в вооруженных конфликтах значительно возрастет. Считается, что благодаря роботам можно будет снизить расходы на ведение военных действий, а также существенно сократить людские потери. Кроме того, роботы повысят точность нанесения ударов по объектам противника.

Новый китайский беспилотный вертолет AV500W планируется поставлять на экспорт. Аппарат имеет в длину 7,2 метра, а его максимальная взлетная масса составляет 450 килограммов. Беспилотник способен развивать скорость до 170 километров в час и выполнять полеты на высоте до четырех тысяч метров. AV500W способен нести вооружение и бортовые системы массой до 120 килограммов.

Новый беспилотник в конфигурации разведчика (только с системами наблюдения) может находиться в воздухе до восьми часов, в то время как вооруженная версия способна на полет продолжительностью четыре часа. Первый полет AV500W состоялся в конце августа текущего года.

Согласно заявлению разрабаотчика, новый беспилотник предназначен в первую очередь для нанесения высокоточных ракетных ударов по легкой бронированной технике и позициям противника. Аппарат вертолетного типа можно будет использовать в местности, где невозможно применять ударные беспилотники самолетного типа.

В феврале текущего года китайский Институт авиационных разработок и исследований Чэнду, входящий в состав корпорации AVIC, испытал новый ударный беспилотник Wing-Loong II. Во время первого полета аппарат провел в воздухе 31 минуту. Испытания беспилотника признали успешными.

Wing-Loong II разрабатывается по заказу министерства обороны страны. Кроме того, его планируется поставлять и на экспорт. По данным разработчиков, они уже получили крупный иностранный заказ на поставку новых аппаратов. Кто именно является заказчиком, не уточняется.

Wing-Loong II внешне практически целиком копирует американский ударный беспилотник MQ-9 Reaper в модернизированной версии ER, так же обозначаемой как Block 5. Американский аппарат имеет удлиненное крыло и винглеты, увеличивающие его дальность полета.

Длина китайского беспилотника составляет 11 метров, высота — 4,1 метра, а размах крыла — 20,5 метра. Аппарат способен развивать скорость до 340 километров в час и выполнять полеты на высоте девяти тысяч метров. Максимальная взлетная масса Wing-Loong II составляет 4,2 тонны. Он может нести под крылом боевую нагрузку массой 480 килограммов и находиться в воздухе до 20 часов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/18/helicopter

Жаль, что позабыты камовские проекты...

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Lockheed Martin опубликовала видео испытаний перспективной лазерной системы защиты объектов от беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Сами испытания прототипа системы состоялись в августе текущего года на полигоне «Уайт-Сэндз» в Нью-Мексико. В ходе проверок боевой лазер сбил пять беспилотников самолетного типа.

Американские военные полагают, что лазерное оружие позволит эффективно бороться с некоторыми типами целей, в первую очередь с беспилотниками, минометными минами и снарядами, а также легкими самолетами и вертолетами противника. Кроме того, боевые лазеры помогут военным быстрее уничтожать обнаруженные мины и самодельные взрывные устройства.

Лазерное оружие стало особенно актуальным, если учесть, что боевики в Ираке и Сирии стали чаще использовать коммерческие дроны. В настоящее время эффективных систем защиты от небольших беспилотников не существует: использовать зенитные комплексы против них экономически не обоснованно, а сбивать с помощью стрелкового оружия — не эффективно.

Новая боевая лазерная система получила название ATHENA (Advanced Test High Energy Asset, высокоэнергетическая система для расширенных испытаний). В ее составе используется волоконный лазер мощностью 30 киловатт. Система также оснащена набором электронно-оптических датчиков для отслеживания воздушных целей.

Основной задачей ATHENA при перехвате беспилотника является пережигание его аэродинамических поверхностей, с помощью которых аппарат и маневрирует в воздухе. Во время испытаний система перерезала лазером киль с Т-образным оперением беспилотников Outlaw, выпускаемых компанией Griffon Aerospace. После потери хвостового оперения беспилотники падали.

В марте текущего года американская компания Lockheed Martin испытала новый боевой лазер, мощность которого по проекту составляет 60 киловатт. Во время испытаний измеренная мощность лазерного луча новой установки составила 58 киловатт. Состоявшиеся испытания были признаны завершающими в проекте разработки лазерного оружия, создаваемого по контракту Армии США.

Новая установка работает по принципу спектрального совмещения волоконных лазеров. В таком оружии установлены несколько лазерных излучателей, лучи от которых передаются по оптическому волокну в специальное устройство совмещения. В итоге получается, что несколько маломощных излучателей позволяют получить на выходе луч высокой мощности.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/21/laser

----------


## OKA

Репортаж с выставки  AUS&R-2017 в Израиле :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2861585.html

----------


## OKA

> говорил с ними. они давят только стандартные рабочие частоты квадриков, если переходить на другие, то....


Про частоты :

"В России испытают противодроновый «Калашников»

Государственные испытания противодроновой винтовки REX-1, разработанной российским концерном «Калашников», начнутся в 2018 году. Как сообщает РИА Новости, новым оружием заинтересовались несколько российских ведомств. Как ожидается, серийное производство винтовки начнется сразу после завершения государственных испытаний.

По мере того, как беспилотники становятся дешевле, они получают все большее распространение — несложный мультикоптер с аппаратурой управления за относительно небольшие деньги может приобрести любой желающий. Это привело к тому, что, например, террористы стали использовать коммерческие дроны в качестве самодельных «бомбардировщиков».

Новая противодроновая винтовка, разработанная «Калашниковым», способна глушить канал связи беспилотного аппарата с оператором. Презентация оружия состоялась в конце августа текущего года. REX-1 может ставить помехи на частотах сотовой связи, Wi-Fi 2,4 и 5,8 гигагецра, а также спутниковую навигацию.

По словам разработчиков, поскольку винтовка может ставить помехи на большинстве популярных частот, его можно использовать и в качестве «глушилки» при обезвреживании самодельных взрывных устройств с радиоканалом. REX-1 оборудована коллиматорным прицелом. Масса оружия составляет 4,2 килограмма.

В августе текущего года Главный научно-исследовательский испытательный центр робототехники Министерства обороны России представил противодроновую винтовку «Ступор». Оружие выполнено в пластиковом корпусе. Во время работы оно излучает электромагнитные импульсы, создавая помехи связи оператора и дрона. По заявлению разработчиков, оружие эффективно против летающих, плавающих и наземных роботов.

Дальность действия «Ступора» составляет два километра, а угол расхождения излучения — 20 градусов. Заряжать противодроновую винтовку можно от обычной сети или автомобильного аккумулятора.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/25/kalash

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 26 сентября. /ТАСС/. "Рой" беспилотников, которые будут способны как вместе, так и по отдельности самостоятельно принимать решения в соответствии с обстановкой и действовать в соответствии с ними, будет создан в РФ в течение пяти лет. Об этом во вторник сообщил ТАСС советник первого заместителя генерального директора КРЭТ Владимир Михеев.

"Сейчас мы постепенно уходим в беспилотную авиацию. В дальнейшем беспилотники "роем" и по одиночке будут решать различные задачи. В ближайшую пятилетку будет выполнена задача по созданию роя интеллектуальных беспилотников, которые самостоятельно принимают решения, ведут боевые действия, разведку и так далее", - сказал Михеев.

Ранее в интервью ТАСС он рассказал о ведущейся в концерне разработке отдельных элементов искусственного интеллекта (ИИ) с целью создания беспилотников, способных самостоятельно принимать решения. В частности, на авиасалоне МАКС-2017 был представлен программный продукт, позволяющий исследовать отдельные особенности

----------


## OKA

"В Китае разработали полноценный аналог американского ударного дрона MQ-9 Reaper.  25 сентября, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что корпорация China Aerospace Science and Technology (CASC) испытала боевые возможности беспилотника CH-5.

В ходе испытаний китайский дрон осуществил пуски новейших ракет и успешно поразил цели. Характеристики боеприпаса не раскрываются, однако известно, что он весит около 80 кг и оснащён головкой самонаведения. Кроме того, в CASC сообщили, что в августе этого года с CH-5 были успешно выпущены ракеты AR-1, оснащённые лазерной системой наведения.


Беспилотник CH-5 с ракетным вооружением janes.com

Испытания боевых возможностей беспилотника CH-5 проходили на военном аэродроме, расположенном в провинции Ганьсу. Пуск ракеты, оснащённой осколочной боеголовкой, был осуществлён на высоте 3500 м. В CASC указывают, что тестовые пуски позволили проверить как возможности ракеты, так и работу электрооптического модуля и креплений для боеприпасов.

Беспилотник CH-5 (Cai hong 5, «Радуга-5») впервые был представлен на выставке AirShow China в ноябре прошлого года. Разработчики позиционируют его как аналог американского ударного дрона MQ-9 Reaper. Китайский беспилотник внешне похож на своего американского «собрата», а также практически идентичен ему по массе и габаритам. CH-5 имеет около 11 м в длину, размах крыла достигает 21 м. Беспилотник может находиться в воздухе до 60 часов и подниматься на высоту до 10 км. Максимальный взлётный вес дрона составляет 3,3 т, из которых порядка трети отводится на вооружение и боевые системы (разведывательные модули, целеуказатели и т. д.)."

Китайская «Радуга» стала ударным дроном | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Израильтяне испытали беспилотный эвакуатор раненых


Air Hopper  IAI

Компания Israel Aerospace Industries провела демонстрационные испытания прототипа беспилотного вертолета Air Hopper, который можно будет использовать для эвакуации раненых солдат или доставки боеприпасов и провизии. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, испытания аппарата, проводившиеся в интересах министерства обороны Израиля, были признаны успешными.

Эвакуация раненых или поставка боеприпасов в труднодоступные районы сегодня отнимают много времени и ресурсов. Так, для медицинской эвакуации до раненого бойца должны добраться медики со специальным транспортом, а затем погрузить и вывезти его. Считается, что новый тип беспилотников позволит решить эти задачи.

Во время испытаний беспилотного вертолета Air Hopper были продемонстрированы два сценария: эвакуация тяжело раненого бойца и доставка боеприпасов отряду бойцов на передовой. Подробности о демонстрации не раскрываются; сообщается только, что обе задачи аппарат выполнил успешно.

Беспилотный вертолет Air Hopper способен перевозить грузы массой до 180 килограммов. Продолжительность его полета составляет два часа. Аппарат может развивать скорость до 120 километров в час. Силовая установка Air Hopper работает на обычном бензине, что должно существенно удешевить его эксплуатацию в войсках по сравнению с другими вертолетами.

Помимо Israel Aerospace Industries разработкой беспилотника для эвакуации раненых занимается и израильская компания Urban Aeronautics. Ее аппарат Cormorant разрабатывается с 2010 года. В 2013 году беспилотник выполнил первый полет по заранее определенному маршруту, а в 2015-м — полностью автономный полет с самостоятельным расчетом маршрута. Завершить разработку аппарата планируется к 2020 году.

Cormorant оснащен двумя вентиляторами, расположенными параллельно земле в корпусе, а также двумя вентиляторами в хвостовой части. Взлетная масса аппарата составляет 1,4 тонны. Он способен развивать скорость до 180 километров в час, находиться в воздухе до пяти часов и перевозить грузы массой до 635 килограммов.

Предельная высота полета беспилотника составляет 3,7 тысячи метров. Аппарат разрабатывается для доставки грузов и боеприпасов, а также для медицинской эвакуации. Интерес к разработке AirMule уже проявило министерство обороны Израиля. Летные испытания AirMule проводятся с 2010 года. В 2013 году аппарат выполнил первый автономный полет по заранее определенному маршруту.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/10/04/airhopper

Многомоторные электрокаракатицы тоже интересны для этих целей)) Ещё и потише будут)) 
И скорость в 120 км/ч не нужна))

----------


## OKA

"Согласно информации Maghreb Confidentiel и War Is Boring в Ливии у сил фельдмаршала Хафтара появились иранские БПЛА Mohajer-2 и данное фото было сделано на одной из баз Ливийской национальной армии. Главный вопрос, которым задаются эксперты сейчас, откуда они к ним попали. Есть два предположения - из непосредственно Ирана или из Судана. Вот только с обеими вариантами есть проблемы.
В случае с Суданом, да они до разрыва отношений с Ираном успели приобрести иранские БПЛА Ababil-3, но я не помню точных свидетельств того, чтобы у Судана были еще и Mohajer-2. Но это даже не главное, так как нету полной информации о том что именно приобретал Судан у Ирана до разрыва отношений. Главное в том, что Судан то скорее поддерживает правительство в Триполи и отношения у Хартума весьма натянутые с силами Хафтара и его правительством в Тобруке, около трех месяцев назад последние даже закрыли суданское консульство в оазисе Куфра и выслали суданских дипломатов.
В случае с Ираном другая проблема, Хафтара активно поддерживают Египет и ОАЭ, а у последних отношения с Ираном фактически враждебные. Поэтому Эмираты вряд ли бы приветствовали связи Хафтара с иранцами. Разве что они их как то через третьи руки получили..

via https://warisboring.com/who-gave-ira...tobruk-regime/ "

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/669200.html

----------


## OKA

"Индийская армия может вооружиться новейшими американскими ударными дронами. Вчера, 22 октября, портал indiatimes.com сообщил о том, что в администрации президента США рассматривают запрос Минобороны Индии на поставку беспилотников General  

Дрон Predator C Avenger является третьим поколением разведывательно-ударных беспилотников Predator... Predator A (MQ-1) стал первым ударным дроном большой продолжительности полёта и был принят на вооружение американской армии в 1994 году. Разработанный в 2001 году Predator B (MQ-9) имеет бóльшую полезную нагрузку, скорость и максимальный потолок полёта по сравнению со своим предшественником. 
Следующая модель (Predator C) имеет ещё бóльшие размеры, время полёта и полезную нагрузку, а также изменённую форму крыла. Кроме того, новый дрон оснащён реактивным двигателем. Минобороны США планирует использовать беспилотники Predator C в боевых вылетах вместе со стелс-авиацией.
В июне текущего года Госдепартамент США одобрил продажу Индии беспилотников Guardian (разведывательная модификация MQ-9 Reaper для ВМС). По неофициальной информации, индийский флот получит 22 дрона, оснащённых разведывательным оборудованием, но лишённых возможности нести вооружение. Общая стоимость сделки оценивается в $2–3 млрд. Новый запрос предполагает получение от 80 до 100 ударных дронов Predator третьего поколения (Predator C). Суммарная стоимость беспилотников, оборудования и их технического обслуживания может составить около $8 млрд."

Индия запросила боевых «Хищников» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

"Исследовательский центр телемедицины и передовых технологий Армии США в Мэриленде в ближайшее время приступит к исследованию условий, в которых будет находиться раненый боец при эвакуации с поля боя при помощи беспилотного летательного аппарата. Как пишет Aviation Week, для этого будет использован беспилотник вертолетного типа Dragonfly Pictures DP-14 Hawk, разрабатываемый специально для доставки боеприпасов и перевозки раненых. Военные специалисты намерены оценить, пригоден ли дрон для медицинской эвакуации.


DP-14 Dragonfly Picture

Сегодня несколько стран мира занимаются разработкой различных типов беспилотников, которые можно будет использовать для эвакуации раненых. Помимо США такие работы ведутся, например, в Израиле. При этом ни одна из стран, создающих такого рода технику, пока не проводила испытания беспилотных аппаратов с людьми на борту. В США такие испытания пока запрещены. При этом военным необходимо знать, в каких условиях будет производится эвакуация раненых на беспилотнике и не навредят ли они бойцу и без того находящемуся в тяжелом состоянии.

В рамках исследования американские военные специалисты намерены разместить в транспортном отсеке беспилотника DP-14 несколько типов датчиков, которые будут измерять интенсивность и частоту вибрации, уровень шума, температуру, атмосферное давление, ускорение и параметры маневрирования летательного аппарата. Такие же датчики будут установлены на пилотируемом многоцелевом вертолете UH-60M Black Hawk (такие машины используются Армией США для медицинской эвакуации).

После проведения всех измерений исследователи сравнят данные с датчиков, установленных на вертолете, с данными, полученными от сенсоров на беспилотнике. На основании этого будут делаться выводы о пригодности беспилотника к перевозке раненых. В случае, если условия в транспортном отсеке DP-14 будут сочтены неприемлемыми для перевозки раненых бойцов, разработчику может быть выдано задание на доработку беспилотного аппарата. Когда именно планируется начать испытания, не уточняется.

Беспилотный вертолет DP-14 построен по продольной схеме с двумя несущими винтами. По такой же схеме, например, спроектирован американский тяжелый транспортный вертолет CH-47 Chinook. Масса DP-14 составляет 408 килограммов. Аппарат, оснащенный турбовальным двигателем, может перевозить грузы массой до 195 килограммов. При этом продолжительность его полета составляет 2,4 часа. Объем транспортного отсека DP-14 составляет 0,7 кубических метра; в нем может уместиться один человек.

Dragonfly Pictures DP-14 способен развивать скорость до 105 узлов (около 195 километров в час и выполнять полеты на высоте до 4,6 тысячи метров. Аппарат, как ожидается, сможет выполнять полеты полностью в автономном режиме.

В начале октября текущего года израильская компания Israel Aerospace Industries провела демонстрационные испытания прототипа беспилотного вертолета Air Hopper, который можно будет использовать для эвакуации раненых солдат или доставки боеприпасов и провизии. Испытания аппарата, проводившиеся в интересах министерства обороны Израиля, были признаны успешными. Во время испытаний беспилотного вертолета Air Hopper были продемонстрированы два сценария: эвакуация тяжело раненого бойца и доставка боеприпасов отряду бойцов на передовой.

Хотя подробности о демонстрации не раскрываются, известно, что беспилотник не перевозил людей. Испытания аппарата признали успешными. Беспилотный вертолет Air Hopper, построенный по классической схеме, способен перевозить грузы массой до 180 килограммов. Продолжительность его полета составляет два часа. Аппарат может развивать скорость до 120 километров в час. Силовая установка Air Hopper работает на обычном бензине, что должно существенно удешевить его эксплуатацию в войсках по сравнению с другими вертолетами.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/10/23/medevac

----------


## OKA

"Научно-производственное объединение имени Лавочкина подготовило к летным испытаниям в стратосфере перспективный высотный беспилотный летательный аппарат ЛА-252 «Аист». Как пишет газета «Известия» со ссылкой на источники в объединении, первый полет аппарата в стратосфере может состояться уже до конца года. Для этого необходимо получить специальное разрешение.

Высотные беспилотники на солнечных батареях иначе называют псевдоспутниками, поскольку такие аппараты, летая в атмосфере Земли, могут находиться в воздухе на высоте нескольких десятков тысяч метров на протяжении нескольких месяцев. Псевдоспутники планируется использовать в самых разнообразных целях, одной их которых является, например, обеспечение связи в труднодоступных районах.

В ближайшее время Научно-производственное объединение имени Лавочкина намерено подать в Министерство промышленности и торговли России заявку на получение свидетельства годности «Аиста» к высотному полету. Кроме того, планируется получить разрешение на полет от Ростовского зонального центра Единой системы организации воздушного движения России.

Как ожидается, первый стратосферный полет «Аиста» состоится с аэродрома «Кубань». Аппарат рассчитан на полеты на высоте от 15 до 22 тысяч метров. Аппарат оснащен крылом с размахом 23 метра и имеет взлетную массу 125 килограммов. Беспилотник способен нести полезную нагрузку массой до 25 килограммов.

Верхняя поверхность крыла «Аиста» оснащена солнечными панелями, которые в дневное время будут заряжать аккумуляторные батареи. В ночное время электромоторы беспилотника будут питаться от аккумуляторов, а в дневное — от солнечных панелей. После завершения стратосферных испытаний планируется провести демонстрационный полет «Аиста» для Министерства обороны России.

В августе прошлого года компания «Тайбер» совместно с Фондом перспективных исследований провела успешные испытания прототипа первого российского беспилотника «Сова» с очень большой продолжительностью полета. Испытанный аппарат сможет без посадки летать на протяжении трех летних месяцев на широте Москвы.

Новый беспилотник, оснащенный солнечными панелями и аккумуляторами, во время испытательного полета провел в воздухе 50 часов, выполняя полеты на высотах до девяти тысяч метров. Аппарат дважды отработал в режимах «день» и «ночь» и был посажен принудительно. Прототип имеет размах крыла девять метров и массу 12 килограммов.

После завершения разработки долголетающие беспилотники позволят создать сеть автономных ретрансляторов сигналов в любой точке страны, включая и Арктический регион в летнее время.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/10/23/aist

----------


## OKA

"Уже до конца этого года Соединённые Штаты передадут Южной Корее первую пару разведывательных беспилотников Global Hawk. Вчера, 24 октября, портал israeldefense.co.il сообщил о том, что ВВС Республики Корея официально подтвердили факт закупки американских дронов.
Первые беспилотники должны поступить на вооружение южнокорейских ВВС уже в декабре. Ещё одна пара дронов Global Hawk должна быть доставлена в 2019 году. По неофициальной информации, каждый из беспилотников обошёлся Южной Корее в $223 млн.

Минобороны Южной Кореи несколько раз предпринимало попытки приобрести американские дроны Global Hawk. В 2011 году правительство Республики Корея отказалось от закупки этих аппаратов из-за их возросшей стоимости. Согласно предварительным договорённостям, четыре беспилотника оценивались в $400 млн, но позже их цена возросла почти вдвое. Тогда в компании Northrop Grumman, которая разработала и производит эти аппараты, аргументировали повышение цен снижением объёмов закупки американской армией.

Возможности беспилотника RQ-4 Global Hawk




Южная Корея и США вернулись к обсуждению сделки в 2014 году, а вчера стало известно о том, что она завершилась подписанием контракта. Уже в ближайшие месяцы южнокорейские ВВС смогут следить за своим «северным соседом», активно развивающим ядерную программу.
Южнокорейское министерство обороны объясняет покупку Global Hawk необходимостью наращивать военный потенциал в условиях растущей угрозы со стороны КНДР. Беспилотники Global Hawk будут базироваться на военной базе Герёнгдае, расположенной в городе Керён (провинция Чхунчхон-Намдо). Разведывательные беспилотники американского производства должны стать ключевым элементом программы раннего предупреждения в случае атаки со стороны Северной Кореи."

Южная Корея закупила беспилотники Global Hawk | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Первый испытательный полет нового китайского грузового БЛА АТ200

   

26 октября 2017 года в Шаньси был совершен первый испытательный полет нового китайского грузового беспилотного летательного аппарата АТ200. БЛА разработан в Институте инженерной теплофизики Китайской академии наук и позиционируется как первый в мире грузовой беспилотный летательный аппарат. Длина БЛА - 11,84 метра, размах крыльев - 12,8 метра, высота - 4 метра, взлетный вес - 3,4 тонны, грузоподъемность - 1,5 тонны, объем грузового отсека-10 кубических метров, крейсерская скорость - 313 километров в час, продолжительность полета - 8 часов, дальность - 2183 км., практический потолок - более 6000 метров.
Первый испытательный полет продолжался в течение 26 минут. В ходе испытаний аппарат проверили на устойчивость и управляемость. Как сообщается полет прошел нормально."

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1000655.html

Есть перспективный борт и для РФ - ТВС-2МС )) солнце, небо, Ан-2



http://aviation21.ru/tvs-2ms-vtoraya...o-kukuruznika/

----------


## OKA

"Первый полет нового китайского ударно-разведывательного БЛА TB001 “Двухвостый скорпион”

 

Новый китайский ударно-разведывательный БЛА TB001 “Twin-tailed Scorpion” (“Двухвостый скорпион”) успешно совершил первый полет, сообщает Синьхуа. По данным агентства, 10-метровый дрон поднялся в небо 26 сентября 2017 года с одного из аэродромов на юго-западе Китая спустя всего две недели после его официальной презентации. Её, напомним,  Tengoen, компания-разработчик машины, провела в рамках 14-й выставки-ярмарки “Китай-АСЕАН ЭКСПО“, которая в этом году проходила в китайском городе Наньнин с 12 по 15 сентября.
Согласно предоставленной представителями Tengoen информации, TB001 в настоящее время является единственным китайским двухмоторным и двухфюзеляжным БПЛА на рынке.




TB001 оснащен двумя поршневыми двигателями, размах крыльев машины – 20 метров, максимальных взлётный вес – 2800 кг, практический потолок – 8000 метров, максимальный радиус действия – 6000 км. В воздухе TВ001 может находится около 35 часов. Известно также, что представленный на выставке “Китай-АСЕАН ЭКСПО” экземпляр TB001 был укомплектован системой спутникового управления и имел на борту электрооптический датчик ориентации. Кроме того, под обеими плоскостями машины были установлены по одной внешней точке подвески, на которых дрон может нести небольшие ракеты или бомбы, общим весом до 100 кг (на каждую точку)."

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1001707.html

----------


## OKA

"Европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus приступил к летным испытаниям перспективного разведывательного беспилотного летательного аппарата VSR700, созданного на базе двухместного коммерческого вертолета Guimbal Cabri G2. Согласно сообщению концерна, первый полет аппарата состоялся еще в мае текущего года. Новый беспилотник разрабатывается для ВМС Франции.

Корабли, оснащенные различными системами наблюдения, могут контролировать лишь ограниченный участок моря. Дальность наблюдения ограничивается линией горизонта. Новый разведывательный вертолет позволит увеличить возможности кораблей по сбору разведывательной информации.

VSR700 сможет находиться в воздухе до десяти часов и нести различное оборудование массой до 250 килограммов. Беспилотник планируется оснастить оптико-электронной системой наблюдения и радиолокационной станцией. Новый аппарат будет использоваться на фрегатах и эсминцах.

На вооружении ВМС Франции сегодня стоят 11 фрегатов типов «Лафайет» и «Флореаль». Кроме того, французские военные располагают 12 эсминцами типов «Кассар», «Горизонт», «Аквитания» и «Жорж Леги».

Длина VSR700 составляет 6,3 метра, ширина — 1,2 метра, а диаметр несущего винта — 7,2 метра. Аппарат способен выполнять полеты на скорости до 160 километров в час. Другие характеристики VSR700 не раскрываются.

Следует отметить, что разработчики беспилотной техники нередко создают ее на основе уже существующих пилотируемых летательных аппаратов. В частности, на базе многоцелевого вертолета Bell 407 для ВМС США разработан разведывательный аппарат MQ-8C Fire Scout, который так же как и VSR700 будет базироваться на кораблях.

Дальность действия MQ-8C составляет до 277 километров. Аппарат способен находиться в воздухе до 12 часов. ВМС США намерены принять на вооружение 40 таких аппаратов. Как ожидается, полномасштабное серийное производство Fire Scout начнется уже в 2016 году.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/10/28/vsr700



https://www.helis.com/database/model/1503/

----------


## OKA

"В Испании испытали дрон для восстановления сотовой связи


Испытания дрона для восстановления сотовой связи Vodafone

Британский сотовый оператор Vodafone провел в испанской Андалусии испытания дрона, предназначенного для восстановления связи в районах, пострадавших от стихийного бедствия. Как пишет Aviation Week, во время испытаний дрон провел в воздухе чуть больше суток, обеспечивая связь стандарта 4G. Проверки признали успешными.

В результате наводнений, ураганов или землетрясений без сотовой связи нередко остаются обширные территории. При этом быстрого восстановления коммуникаций как правило не производится, поскольку различным службам приходится решать ряд первостепенных задач, включая восстановление жилой инфраструктуры и систем подачи питьевой воды.

В испытаниях использовался гексакоптер Yuneec Tornado. Аппарат был привязан к станции Safe-T компании Elistair. Такая станция позволяет связать дрон гибким кабелем с наземным источником питания, благодаря чему аппарат может очень долгое время находиться в воздухе. На дрон специалисты Vodafone установили компактную сотовую ячейку CrowdCell.

Во время испытаний дрон чуть больше суток висел на высоте 80 метров. Подключившиеся к сотовой ячейке аппараты получали связь на скорости до трех мегабит в секунду. В ближайшее время сотовый оператор намерен провести еще серию испытаний.

Аналогичные испытания в феврале текущего года провела американская телекоммуникационная компания AT&T. Она испытывала привязной квадрокоптер, который после взлета должен выполнять функции станции сотовой связи.

Новые дроны, получившие название Flying COW (Flying Cell on Wings, летающая крылатая ячейка), позволят оперативно восстанавливать связь еще до того, как будут приведены в порядок и подключены к сети пострадавшие наземные сотовые вышки.

Беспилотник оснащен оборудованием трансляции и приема сигнала стандарта LTE, способным обеспечивать надежную связь на территории площадью 104 квадратных километра. Такое покрытие обеспечивается с высоты полета дрона в 91 метр. Для передачи данных Flying COW использует спутниковую связь.

Новыми беспилотниками предполагается оснащать машины ремонтных бригад AT&T. По прибытии в место, утратившее сотовую связь, такие бригады будут выпускать привязной дрон, тем самым восстанавливая связь. После этого они смогут спокойно заниматься восстановлением наземного оборудования.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/01/vodafone


"На выставке «Армия-2017» свою версию такого оружия представила входящая в состав концерна «Калашников» Zala Aero Group, которая специализируется на беспилотниках. Устройство REX 1 интересно тем, что его разработали люди, которые делают беспилотники и поэтому лучше всех знают их уязвимые места.

Ничего не вижу, ничего не слышу

«В подавляющем большинстве случаев неприятельский дрон прилетает к вам не с ударной, а с разведывательной миссией. Важно не только его перехватить, но и как можно раньше ослепить, лишить возможности передавать ценную информацию», — говорит генеральный директор Zala Aero Group Александр Захаров, один из авторитетнейших в мире специалистов по беспилотным аппаратам. Поэтому в комплекс REX 1 включены еще два элемента оптического воздействия на телевизионные камеры в лазерном и оптическом световом диапазоне с добавлением стробоскопического эффекта. «Ни одна ПЗС-матрица не успевает реагировать на мощное изменение светового потока, и поэтому робот видит только вспышки», — Захаров направляет REX 1 на оптический сенсор висящего под потолком дрона, и на экране монитора у оператора четкое изображение мгновенно тонет в пульсирующем белом молоке. Любые действия дронобоя должны быть документированы, поэтому REX 1 оснащен встроенным регистратором, который пишет HD-изображение со звуком.


Глушилка

Почти все беспилотники — от любительских DJI до крылатых ракет — используют для полета данные спутниковых навигационных систем. Поэтому REX 1 может не только блокировать каналы управления и передачи информации с беспилотных летательных аппаратов, но и подавлять сигналы всех существующих спутниковых навигационных систем: GPS, ГЛОНАСС, Galileo и BeiDou. Если появятся какие-то новые, простая перепрошивка программного обеспечения позволит бороться и с ними.

Дронобой построен по модульному принципу, и его можно собирать под конкретные задачи. Облегчают сборку простые пиктограммы на модулях: «квадрокоптер» подавляет каналы управления и передачи информации дронов, «спутник» гасит системы навигации, «антенна» — каналы Wi-Fi, а «телефон» — мобильную связь. REX 1 можно успешно использовать при задержаниях: лазер и стробоскоп ослепит и дезориентирует потенциального террориста, а приборы радиоэлектронного подавления не дадут ему связаться с сообщниками или передать сигнал на взрывное устройство. Не лишним будет REX 1 и при обнаружении подозрительных предметов: он блокирует радиосвязь, и можно спокойно дожидаться приезда саперов.

Модульный принцип также позволяет легко увеличивать количество функций антидрона в дальнейшем. Александр Захаров считает, что одним из наиболее эффективных методов борьбы с беспилотниками являются выстреливаемые сверхлегкие сетки с грузиками. И на REX 1 уже предусмотрено крепление подобных устройств 12-го калибра с электрической инициацией, как у «Осы». В общем, теперь вы знаете, какое ружье брать, если собрались поохотиться на дроны."

https://www.popmech.ru/weapon/392912...bespilotnikov/

----------


## Сергей72

Все, что вы хотели знать о БЛА "Орион", но стеснялись спросить.


Как пишут Piotr Butowski и Antony Angrand в статье «L’Orion releve», опубликованной журналом «Air&Cosmos», Россия отныне обладает своим аналогом американского беспилотного летательного аппарата General Atomics Predator, который получил наименование «Орион». Но российская компания «Кронштадт» - разработчик БЛА «Орион» - не собирается останавливаться на достигнутом и уже планирует создать новые БЛА, с улучшенными характеристиками.
Этим летом, сначала на авиасалоне МАКС-2017, а затем на форуме "Армия-2017" Группа «Кронштадт» представила свой давно ожидаемый БЛА «Орион», разработанный по заданию Министерства обороны России в рамках ОКР «Иноходец». Было представлено два «Ориона». В отдельном шале на авиасалоне МАКС-2017 в первый день выставки был представлен военный вариант БЛА с целевой нагрузкой и вооружением, и его осмотрел президент Владимир Путин. Другой вариант – в экспортном облике «Орион-Э» демонстрировался всем желающим и без вооружения...

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2928862.html

----------


## OKA

"Израильтяне запустят производство «аэромулов» в 2021 году


Cormorant Urban Aeronautics

Израильская компания Urban Aeronautics намерена в 2021 году начать серийное производство и поставки беспилотного летательного аппарата Cormorant с вертикальными взлетом и посадкой. Как пишет Aviation Week, серийный аппарат, изначально разрабатывавшийся под названием AirMule, получит более мощный двигатель, чем прототип, который в настоящее время проходит испытания.

Эвакуация раненых или поставка боеприпасов сегодня отнимают много времени и ресурсов. Так, для медицинской эвакуации до раненого бойца должны добраться медики со специальным транспортом, а затем погрузить и вывезти его. Беспилотник Cormorant разрабатывается для решения именно этих задач.

Cormorant разрабатывается с 2010 года. В 2013 году аппарат выполнил первый полет по заранее определенному маршруту, а в 2015-м — полностью автономный полет с самостоятельным расчетом маршрута. Завершить разработку аппарата планируется к 2020 году. Cormorant оснащен двумя вентиляторами, расположенными параллельно земле в корпусе, а также двумя толкающими вентиляторами в хвостовой части.

Взлетная масса аппарата составляет 1,4 тонны. Беспилотник способен развивать скорость до 180 километров в час, находиться в воздухе до пяти часов и нести нагрузку массой до 635 килограммов (топливо и полезный груз). Предельная высота полета Cormorant составляет 3,7 тысячи метров.

Прототип беспилотника проходит испытания с турбовальным двигателем Arriel 1D1, способным развивать максимальную мощность до 732 лошадиных сил. Серийный аппарат, как ожидается, получит более мощный турбовальный двигатель Arriel 2N взлетной мощностью 985 лошадиных сил.

Благодаря более мощной силовой установки максимальная взлетная масса серийного Cormorant составит 1,7 тонны. Аппарат сможет перевозить до 762 килограммов топлива и полезных грузов; масса последних составит 300 килограммов. Аппарат сможет развивать скорость до 185 километров в час и находиться в воздухе до 2,6 часа.

В начале октября текущего года компания Israel Aerospace Industries провела демонстрационные испытания прототипа беспилотного вертолета Air Hopper, который можно будет использовать для эвакуации раненых солдат или доставки боеприпасов и провизии. Испытания аппарата, проводившиеся в интересах министерства обороны Израиля, были признаны успешными.

Во время испытаний Air Hopper были продемонстрированы два сценария: эвакуация тяжело раненого бойца и доставка боеприпасов отряду бойцов на передовой. Хотя подробности о демонстрации не раскрываются, известно, что беспилотник не перевозил людей.

Беспилотный вертолет Air Hopper, построенный по классической схеме, способен перевозить грузы массой до 180 килограммов. Продолжительность его полета составляет два часа. Аппарат может развивать скорость до 120 километров в час. Силовая установка Air Hopper работает на обычном бензине, что должно существенно удешевить его эксплуатацию в войсках по сравнению с другими вертолетами.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/08/cormorant


"Обеспилоченному вертолету доверят перевезти груз


AEH-1 Aurora Flight Sciences

Американская компания Aurora Flight Sciences в ближайшее время проведет испытания обеспилоченного вертолета AEH-1, способного перевозить грузы в полностью автономном режиме. Как пишет Aviation Week, компания уже получила разрешение на проведение испытаний от Федерального управления гражданской авиации США. Как ожидается, во время проверок вертолет должен будет полностью самостоятельно выполнить задание, однако в его кабине будет находиться пилот, который перехватит управление в случае нештатной ситуации.

Сегодня несколько компаний занимаются разработкой систем, которые бы позволили быстро и с небольшими затратами конвертировать пилотируемую авиационную технику в беспилотную. Разработчики полагают, что такие системы могут пригодится американским военным, которые располагают большим парком устаревающих летательных аппаратов, которые можно было бы использовать в качестве беспилотных. Например, конвертированные вертолеты можно было использовать для доставки боеприпасов и провизии, не подвергая риску жизни пилотов.

Конвертация современной авиационной техники, оснащенной электродистанционными системами управления, не представляет особой сложности. В них дополнительный блок управления подключается прямо к системе управления полетом и начинает отдавать команды управляющим приводам. Смонтировать такую систему на авиационную технику с механическим или гидравлическим управлением невозможно, поскольку в таких вертолетах отсутствуют электромеханические приводы для перемещения тяг. Установить электродистанционную систему на старый вертолет очень дорого.

Вертолет AEH-1 создан на базе обычного многоцелевого вертолета UH-1H Huey. Эта машина лишена электродистанционной системы управления. В рамках конвертации на вертолет установили приводы, подключенные к гидравлической системе, связанной с управлением. Кроме того, вертолет получил вычислительную систему, а также набор сенсоров в носовой части: лидар, камеры и лазерный дальномер. С помощью последних машина в автономном полете сможет уклоняться от столкновения с препятствиями.

Система обеспилочивания вертолета рассчитана на получение команд высокого уровня. Это означает, что оператор указывает ей лишь начальную и конечную точки маршрута, а также список заданий, которые машине нужно сделать. Все промежуточные действия, включая расчет оптимального маршрута полета, система обеспилочивания проделает сама. Во время испытаний в полете пилот в кабине обеспилоченного вертолета сможет в случае нештатной ситуации выключить систему и перехватить управление.

Весь испытательный полет беспилотный вертолет должен будет провести в полностью автономном режиме. Согласно планам испытаний, аппарат должен будет принять на борт груз, а затем самостоятельно рассчитать маршрут полета, взлететь, отвезти груз в конечную точку и приземлиться.

Помимо встраиваемой системы обеспилочивания авиационной техники Aurora Flight Sciences занимается разработкой робота-пилота ALIAS. Он представляет собой вычислительную систему, набор камер и манипуляторы. Такой робот позволяет конвертировать любой пилотируемый летательный аппарат в беспилотник без необходимости внесения каких-либо изменений в конструкцию. В мае текущего года робота-пилота установили в тренажере кабины пилотов пассажирского самолета Boeing 737-800NG, и он успешно посадил виртуальный самолет.

Во время испытаний на тренажере Boeing 737-800NG отрабатывался сценарий, по которому командир воздушного судна в полете оказался неспособен вести самолет. Система ALIAS, выполнявшая роль второго пилота, перехватила управление на себя, успешно довела виртуальный самолет до аэропорта и посадила его. Во время испытаний Boeing 737-800NG шел в режиме автопилота, позволяющего самолету выполнять и автоматическую посадку.

Робот ALIAS, поворачивая верньеры на приборной панели, передвигая рукояти закрылков и ручки газа, отдавала автопилоту необходимые команды. Следует отметить, что посадка самолета даже в режиме автопилота крайне сложна. Разработка системы ALIAS ведется по заказу Агентства перспективных оборонных разработок США. Согласно требованию военных, ALIAS должна быстро устанавливаться на любой летательный аппарат без вмешательства в его конструкцию.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/07/helirobot



"Американская компания General Atomics занялась разработкой беспилотного летательного аппарата с боевым лазером, который будет использоваться для перехвата баллистических ракет на разгонной траектории полета. Как сообщает Flightglobal, на первом этапе компания намерена разработать и испытать технологию наведения, удержания и фокусировки луча.

Агентство противоракетной обороны США на протяжении последних нескольких лет ведет разработку лазера с электрической накачкой для беспилотной техники. В частности, ранее уже были проведены испытания бортовых систем, которые должны будут отвечать за точное наведение лазерного луча на цель и удержание его. Проверки прототипов систем проводились на беспилотниках MQ-9 Reaper и Phantom Eye.

По условиям нового контракта, заключенного агентством с General Aromics компания должна будет представить прототип боевого лазера для высотного беспилотника на основе маломощного генератора. Эта система будет использоваться в демонстрационных испытаниях, целью которых станет подтверждение возможности точного наведения лазерного луча на баллистическую ракету с беспилотника.

Как ожидается, первые испытания прототипа лазерной системы до 2020 года, а до 2021 года компания должна будет испытать систему наведения, стабилизации и фокусировки лазерного луча на беспилотнике. Другие подробности о новой разработке пока не раскрываются. На разработку планируется потратить 8,8 миллиона долларов.

О том, что Агентство противоракетной обороны США намерено разработать высотный беспилотник с противоракетным лазером, стало известно еще в августе 2015 года. Тогда сообщалось, что лазерная установка на борту аппарата должна быть достаточно мощной, чтобы ему не было необходимости заходить в зону действия систем противовоздушной обороны.

Военные планировали до 2018-2019 года рассмотреть несколько вариантов размещения лазерных установок на беспилотниках и выбрать платформу. Первый полет аппарата с маломощным лазерным излучателем, призванный лишь подтвердить общую концепцию, планировалось провести уже в 2021 году.

Перспективный аппарат должен будет выполнять полеты на высоте около 20 тысяч метров. На этой высоте воздух имеет минимальное количество примесей, которые могли бы снизить мощность лазерного луча. Кроме того, с этой высоты беспилотнику будут доступны различные цели на большем расстоянии.

Масса перспективной лазерной установки будет относительно небольшой. Этот показатель планируется довести до трех-пяти килограммов на киловатт мощности, то есть мегаваттная установка будет иметь массу около трех-пяти тонн. По мере модернизации весовые показатели установки планируется довести до двух килограммов на киловатт мощности.

В 2010 году в США состоялись испытания химического противоракетного лазера ABL мощностью один мегаватт, смонтированного на грузовой самолет Boeing 747-400F. Масса этой установки составляла около 55 килограммов на киловатт мощности.

Лазерной установке удалось успешно сбить две баллистические ракеты на разгонном участке траектории: одну жидкостную и одну твердотопливную. Проект из-за высокой стоимости и малой эффективности позднее закрыли. Военных не устраивало, что для размещения лазерной установки необходим столь крупный самолет, который для успешного перехвата должен находиться на относительно небольшом расстоянии от ракет.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/08/laser

----------


## OKA

"Американский флот официально вооружается беспилотниками дальней воздушной разведки.  11 ноября, портал defenseworld.net сообщил о том, что компания Northrop Grumman передала ВМС США первый серийный образец дрона MQ-4C Triton.
До вчерашнего дня американские военно-морские силы имели в своём распоряжении лишь пилотируемые средства дальней воздушной разведки. В 2008 году Минобороны США и Northrop Grumman подписали долгосрочный контракт стоимостью $1,164 млрд на разработку и постройку специальных беспилотников, которые могли бы заменить пилотируемые самолёты-разведчики. Четырьмя годами позже разработчики предоставили командованию ВМС первый прототип беспилотника MQ-4C Triton.

Беспилотник MQ-4C Triton совершил свой первый полёт в октябре 2014 года, а через два года ВМС США заказали первую партию этих машин. В мае текущего года стало известно, что американское военное командование оплатило производство ещё трёх машин, а также наземного оборудования для них. Стоимость сделки оценивается в $303,9 млн.
Первый «Тритон» будет базироваться на военном объекте «Пойнт Маг» (штат Калифорния). До конца текущего года военные получат второй серийный экземпляр MQ-4C Triton, а в следующем году ещё два «Тритона» должны быть развёрнуты на острове Гуам.
«Этот беспилотник представляет собой начало новой эры для военно-морской авиации. «Тритон» — это беспилотная система типа HALE (high-altitude, long-endurance), которая обеспечивает критически важную автономность для ВМС, расширяя возможности морского патрулирования. Мы гордимся тем, что являемся частью этой исторической программы», — заявил Даг Шаффер, вице-президент программы Triton в Northrop Grumman.



Испытания беспилотников MQ-4C Triton

MQ-4C Triton — высотный беспилотный летательный аппарат большой продолжительности полёта, предназначенный для сбора информации, наблюдения и разведки в прибрежной зоне. Triton построен на базе дрона RQ-4 Global Hawk, также разработанного компанией Northrop Grumman, может подниматься на высоту свыше 17 км, летать со скоростью 575 км/ч и находиться в воздухе до 24 часов. Разведывательная аппаратура нового дрона включает в себя многофункциональную РЛС, видеокамеру, электрооптические/инфракрасные датчики, средства радиоразведки, автоматическую систему идентификации (AIS) и аппаратуру ретрансляции. Это оборудование позволяет аппарату обнаруживать и автоматически классифицировать различные типы надводных объектов."

ВМС США получили первого «Тритона» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## Avia M

О России.

Российская самолетостроительная корпорация (РСК) "МиГ" ведет работы по созданию ударных и разведывательных беспилотников массой от 1 до 15 тонн, их опытные образцы появятся уже в ближайшие годы.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
РСК «МиГ» разрабатывает ударные и разведывательные беспилотники массой от 1 до 15 тонн - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Командование ВМС США объявило о намерении приобрести 72 палубных беспилотных летательных аппарата, разработка которых будет вестись в рамках проекта MQ-25 Stingray. Как пишет Aviation Week, работы над проектом планируется начать в первом квартале 2018 года. Новые аппараты должны будут выполнять полеты с авианосцев типов «Нимиц» и «Джеральд Форд».

Предполагается, что после принятия на вооружение MQ-25A в составе авиагрупп авианосцев должны будут высвободить палубные истребители F/A-18E/F Super Hornet от выполнения задач по дозаправке других боевых самолетов в воздухе. При этом аппараты смогут перевозить больше топлива, чем истребители в подвесных топливных баках.

В настоящее время ВМС США собирают заявки от компаний, желающих принятие участие в конкурсе на разработку нового летательного аппарата. О намерении поучаствовать в тендере уже объявили американские компании Boeing, Lockheed Martin и General Atomics. Прием заявок будет проводиться до 3 января 2018 года. Итоги тендера планируется подвести летом будущего года.

В общей сложности на программу разработки MQ-25A военные намерены потратить не более 2,2 миллиарда долларов. Предполагается, что Stingray в большинстве случаев не будет использоваться для разведки и нанесения ударов по целям противников. При этом военные заявили, что конструкцией MQ-25A все же будет предусмотрена возможность подвески вооружения и разведывательных систем.

Ранее стало известно, что американская компания Northrop Grumman, ранее разрабатывавшая для ВМС США демонстратор технологий палубного ударного беспилотника X-47B UCAS-D, отказалась от создания нового палубного беспилотного аппарата. Причину отказа компания не раскрыла. До сих пор Northrop Grumman считалась наиболее вероятным победителем будущего тендера на создание палубного беспилотника.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/17/mq25

----------


## OKA

"Массачусетский технологический институт по заказу ВВС США занялся разработкой компактных реактивных беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые можно было бы запускать со стандартного подвеса для ракет под крылом истребителя. Как пишет Aviation Week, новая разработка получила название Firefly.

В настоящее время американские военные изучают возможность использования беспилотников на истребителях. В частности, такие аппараты могли бы использоваться в стаях для прорыва системы противовоздушной обороны противника. На основе всех подобных разработок военные намерены определить, есть ли необходимость в использовании подобных аппаратов совместно с истребителями.

Согласно требованиям ВВС США, новый аппарат Firefly должен иметь в ширину не более 6,4 сантиметра и не более 43,2 сантиметра — в длину. Аппарат должен уметь выполнять полеты на скорости 0,8 числа Маха (около 988 километра в час) на протяжении от двух до пяти минут, причем, если потребуется, все это время он должен держаться вблизи запустившего его истребителя.

Первые несколько прототипов нового аппарата разработчики уже собрали. Их корпус выполнен из двух, соединяемых друг с другом с помощью защелок частей. Сам корпус печатается из титанового порошка методом послойного лазерного спекания. В носовой части впоследствии размещается полезная нагрузка и электроника управления полетом, а в хвостовой — сопло и твердотопливный ракетный двигатель.


Firefly MIT

Беспилотник оснащен коротким крылом, которое выдвигается из корпуса по принципу лезвия выкидного ножа. Таким же образом после запуска выдвигается и хвостовое оперение.

Включение реактивного двигателя производится с помощью лазера, который устанавливается в отстреливаемом хвостовом стабилизаторе. Последний представляет собой своего рода пробку, благодаря которой в момент поджига и разгорания твердого топлива в двигательном отсеке создается необходимое для стабилизации горения давление.

До включения двигателя стабилизатор предотвращает закручивание пока еще свободнопадающего беспилотника. После включения двигателя и отсоединения стабилизатора выдвигаются крыло и хвостовое оперение дрона и он переходит к управляемому полету. В каком качестве планируется использовать Firefly, не уточняется. Вероятно, такие аппараты можно будет использовать в качестве ложных целей.

В середине апреля текущего года американская компания Lockheed Martin совместно с Исследовательской лабораторией ВВС США провела демонстрационные испытания системы автономизации ударных беспилотников. В испытаниях участвовала модифицированная беспилотная версия истребителя F-16 Fighting Falcon, на который было установлено новое программное обеспечение, повышающее автономность самолета.

Основной целью проекта автономизации ударных беспилотников является создание боевого дрона, который мог бы выступать в роли ведомого. При этом ведущим должен быть пилотируемый истребитель. Разработка новой системы, которую можно было бы быстро и легко установить как на существующие беспилотные аппараты, так и на новые, ведется с 2015 года.

По мнению военных, в роли ведомых беспилотники могли бы брать на себя часть боевых функций пилотируемого самолета. Например, ведомые беспилотники могли бы наносить удары по целям, указанным летчиком. Кроме того, такие аппараты могли бы нести более мощные радиолокационные станции или сенсоры.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/27/firefly

----------


## OKA

"Китайская компания GuoRong показала как защищаться от небольших беспилотников. Вчера, 28 ноября, портал eastpendulum.com сообщил о том, что китайский производитель презентовал одноимённую лазерную систему ПВО.




На видео показана работа комплекса GuoRong, состоящего из двух небольших грузовиков. Один из них оснащён радиолокатором и системой постановки радиоэлектронных помех, второй — электрооптическим модулем и лазерной установкой. С помощью лазера сначала была поражена подвешенная на квадрокоптере пластиковая мишень, а в ходе повторной демонстрации — и сам дрон.

По словам разработчиков, дальность действия радиолокационной системы составляет 55 км, а лазерная установка и система постановки помех могут нейтрализовать дроны и другие радиоуправляемые воздушные объекты на высоте до 600 м. Компания GuoRong заявила о том, что уже получила заказ на несколько установок от полиции и аэропортов."

Китайцы испытали лазерного «убийцу» дронов | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## Avia M

Беспилотник вертолетного типа VRT300 Arctic Supervision, предназначенный для эксплуатации на Северном морском пути, разработал холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в Ростех). Как сообщили в пресс- службе компании, разработку представили вице-премьеру РФ Дмитрию Рогозину в рамках международного форума "Арктика: Настоящее и будущее".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
«Вертолеты России» разработали арктический беспилотный вертолет - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Придумают же...

Американская компания Northrop Grumman представила новый разведывательный беспилотный летательный аппарат Dash X, предназначенный для запуска с борта истребителя из специального контейнера.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/08/uavs

----------


## OKA

"Полиция Нидерландов расформировала специальное подразделение, использовавшее орлов для перехвата дронов. Как сообщает NOS, поводом для расформирования подразделения стала его малая востребованность при высоких расходах на содержание и подготовку хищных птиц.

Полиция Нидерландов провела эксперимент с использованием орлов для перехвата дронов в начале прошлого года. Он был признан успешным и после подготовки достаточного количества птиц в сентябре 2016 года было сформировано специальное противодроновое орлиное подразделение.

С тех пор реальных заданий подразделению выполнить так и не довелось, хотя оно участвовало в демонстрациях в Роттердаме и Брюсселе. Еще одним поводом для расформирования стали сомнения полицейских в том, что применение орлов для перехвата дронов будет так же эффективно за пределами центра их подготовки, как и на его территории, уже знакомой птицам. После расформирования орлов передали в питомники.

Между тем, в феврале текущего года проверять эффективность орлов при перехвате дронов начали французские военные. По их заказу в настоящее время ведется подготовка нескольких птиц, которых учат перехватывать квадрокоптеры. Программа подготовки занимает два года.

Василий Сычёв"

России нужны беспилотные разведовательные самолеты

Техника надёжней))  Возможен "птичий фактор" , по аналогии с "человеческим"))

А какие перспективы открывались : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2TNlpbvaLk  :Biggrin: 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/08/drone

Китайцы испытали лазерного «убийцу» дронов | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru



"Агентство противоракетной обороны США раскрыло некоторые подробности нового проекта по разработке беспилотного летательного аппарата с боевым лазером на борту, который можно будет использовать для поражения баллистических ракет противника на начальной траектории полета. Как сообщает Defense News, первый этап проекта подразумевает создание демонстраторов технологий беспилотных летательных аппаратов с лазерами многокиловаттной мощности. Эти демонстраторы технологий будут использоваться для испытаний системы прицеливания и стабилизации лазерного луча на цели.

Американское Агентство противоракетной обороны на протяжении последних нескольких лет ведет разработку лазера с электрической накачкой для беспилотной техники. В частности, ранее уже были проведены лабораторные испытания бортовых систем, которые должны будут отвечать за точное наведение лазерного луча и удержание его на цели длительное время. Проверки прототипов систем проводились на беспилотниках MQ-9 Reaper и Phantom Eye, разработанных компаниями General Atomics и Boeing соответственно.

В рамках первого этапа проекта Агентство противоракетной обороны США заключило соглашение о разработке демонстраторов технологий с тремя компаниями: General Atomics, Lockheed Martin и Boeing. Стоимость соглашения с каждой из компаний составляет около девяти миллионов долларов. Первый этап проекта планируется реализовать в три шага. На первом компании должны будут представить эскизные проекты демонстраторов технологий, а также выбрать беспилотные платформы, на которые будут установлены лазеры и системы наведения и удержания луча.

Второй шаг предполагает проведение полигонных испытаний систем наведения с помощью наземных станций. Предполагается, что этот этап начнется в конце 2018 года и продлится год. Наконец, на третьем шаги компании должны будут провести летные испытания системы наведения и удержания луча вместе боевым лазером небольшой мощности. Эти испытания предполагается начать в 2019 году и завершить в 2023-м. Проводить летные испытания систем можно будет на пилотируемых летательных аппаратах.

О том, что Агентство противоракетной обороны США намерено разработать высотный беспилотник с противоракетным лазером, стало известно еще в августе 2015 года. Тогда сообщалось, что лазерная установка на борту аппарата должна быть достаточно мощной, чтобы ему не было необходимости заходить в зону действия систем противовоздушной обороны противника. Военные планировали до 2018-2019 года рассмотреть несколько вариантов размещения лазерных установок на беспилотниках и выбрать платформу.

Первый полет аппарата с маломощным лазерным излучателем, призванный лишь подтвердить общую концепцию, планировалось провести в 2021 году. Перспективный аппарат должен будет выполнять полеты на высоте около 20 тысяч метров. На этой высоте воздух имеет минимальное количество примесей, которые могли бы снизить мощность лазерного луча. Кроме того, с этой высоты беспилотнику будут доступны различные цели на большем расстоянии.

Масса перспективной лазерной установки будет относительно небольшой. Этот показатель планируется довести до трех-пяти килограммов на киловатт мощности, то есть мегаваттная установка будет иметь массу около трех-пяти тонн. По мере модернизации весовые показатели установки планируется довести до двух килограммов на киловатт мощности.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/12/laser

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 13 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В России работают над созданием ударных беспилотников, которые смогут организовываться в группы и координироваться между собой по защищенным каналам связи, сообщил "Интерфаксу" генеральный конструктор - вице-президент по инновациям "Объединенной авиастроительный корпорации" Сергей Коротков.

"Сегодня применение просто летательного аппарата не решает тех задач, которые ставятся. Другое дело - когда он находится в сетецентрической связи и с наземными пунктами, и с соседними беспилотниками, работая в одной системе. Это достаточно сложная задача, которая решается и у нас, и у других стран", - заявил С.Коротков.

По его словам, для создания такой системы взаимодействия объединенных в "рой" беспилотников необходимо защитить каналы связи.

"Должен быть решен вопрос помехоустойчивости, криптозащиты и всего остального. Ведь есть возможность эти беспилотники похищать, а может даже перенацеливать, что еще более опасно", - сказал генконструктор ОАК.

Он отметил, что известны прецеденты, когда удавалось перехватить контроль над беспилотниками или разобщить группу летательных аппаратов.

"Это надо собрать и решать, над этим работаем и мы (ОАК - ИФ), и коммерческие организации", - подчеркнул С.Коротков.

Ранее глава Минобороны РФ Сергей Шойгу заявил, что скоро в российскую армию начнут поступать не только разведывательные, но и ударные беспилотники.

"В ближайшее время на оснащение Вооружснных сил начнут поступать комплексы с многофункциональными беспилотными летательными аппаратами, способными решать не только разведывательные, но и ударные задачи",- сказал С.Шойгу на коллегии Минобороны 27 октября.

7 ноября начальник Генштаба ВС РФ Валерий Герасимов заявил, что за пять лет в воинские подразделения поставлено более 1,8 тыс беспилотников, возможности группировки беспилотной авиации по разведке повысились в 15 раз.

"За прошедшие пять лет сформированы 38 воинских частей и подразделений. Для их оснащения поставлено более 1 тыс. 800 современных беспилотных летательных аппаратов, что позволило вести разведку на глубину до 500 км, а также эффективно применять их в интересах радиоэлектронной борьбы, обеспечения связи, огневого поражения в составе разведывательно-ударных и разведывательно-огневых контуров", - сообщил В.Герасимов на коллегии Минобороны России.

Он подчеркнул, что летно-технические характеристики отечественных беспилотных летательных аппаратов непрерывно совершенствуются.

"Завершается разработка перспективных комплексов, способных выполнять задачи на глубину до 3 тыс. км", - отметил В.Герасимов.

Замминистра обороны Павел Попов в интервью газете "Известия" сообщил о ведущихся в России разработках беспилотников "с большой дальностью и продолжительностью полета, способных решать ударные задачи".

В июне 2017 года замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов в ходе посещения Опытно-конструкторского бюро им. Симонова в Казани заявил о планах ведомства закупать ударные беспилотники с 2018 года.

"Беспилотник "Зеница" мы готовы покупать с 2018 года", - заявил Ю.Борисов.

Он отметил, что ведомство рассмотрит вопрос о закупке и тяжелого беспилотника, разработанного этим ОКБ. "Если завершат государственные испытания в 2018 году - будем и тяжслый беспилотник покупать", - сказал замминистра.

----------


## OKA

"Американцы испытали «исчезающие» беспилотники


Dzyne Technologies

Американская компания Dzyne Technologies провела первые летные испытания «исчезающих» беспилотных летательных аппаратов, предназначенных для быстрой доставки боеприпасов, медикаментов и провизии бойцам на поле боя или в тылу противника. Согласно сообщению компании, испытания проводились еще в июле текущего года. Разработка новых аппаратов ведется в рамках проекта ICARUS.

Иногда проведение специальных операций требует скрытного заброса небольшого отряда бойцов на территорию противника, например, для освобождения заложников. Такой отряд должен действовать никак себя не обнаруживая. При этом, если выполнение задания затягивается и нужны припасы или отряду требуется специальное оборудование, которого у него нет, доставить все необходимое становится трудно.

Сброс груза на парашюте с самолета, доставка его другим наземным специальным отрядом или с помощью беспилотника в разы повышает риск быть раскрытыми. При этом такие способы доставки оборудования или припасов обязательно оставляют следы, которые, даже замаскированные, могут быть обнаружены противником. После их обнаружения противник обязательно усилит бдительность.

Проект ICARUS предполагает создание «исчезающего» беспилотника. Согласно требованиям военных, после доставки груза аппарат «должен полностью и физически исчезнуть, стать невидимым для невооруженного глаза, включая бортовые системы и детали конструкции». «Исчезновение» для невооруженного глаза должно происходить независимо от свойств окружающей среды.

При этом для «исчезновения» беспилотников нельзя использовать сильные кислоты, поскольку они могут представлять опасность для бойцов — получателей грузов, и взрывчатку, которая может демаскировать позицию. Беспилотник должен будет перевозить до 1,4 килограмма грузов, доставляя их в нужную точку по координатам GPS. Ошибка в подлете к указанной точке не должна превышать 9,7 метра.

В заботы бойцов при этом должно входить только извлечение груза. Они не должны заниматься уничтожением аппарата. Военные не рассматривают и возможность отправки беспилотника в исходную точку, потому что это может раскрыть позицию бойцов.

Испытания беспилотников компании Dzyne Technologies, получивших название Ghost, состоялись 17-19 июля 2017 года. Для проверки аппараты, представляющие собой беспилотные планеры без двигателей, сбрасывались с воздушных шаров. После сброса беспилотники планировали около 24 километров к заданной цели.

Другие подробности испытаний не раскрываются. Согласно сообщению компании, их целью была проверка аэродинамических характеристик аппаратов и их бортовых электронных систем. Проверялась ли способность Ghost «исчезать» после приземления, также пока неизвестно.

Каким образом в новых беспилотниках реализована возможность самоуничтожения, Dzyne Technologies не раскрывает. Помимо этой компании в проекте ICARUS также участвуют компании Parc и MorseCorp. Последняя предлагает использовать для изготовления «исчезающих» аппаратов специальные полимеры, быстро разлагающиеся до состояния прозрачной жидкости под действием жара или прямых солнечных лучей.

В августе прошлого года исследователи из Университета Карнеги-Меллон занялись разработкой полимеров, способных разрушаться до мономеров под воздействием электрического импульса. Такие полимеры планируется использовать при разработке «исчезающих» парашютов, которые после доставки груза или бойца с самолета на землю будут очень быстро и практически бесследно разлагаться.

Разработка полимера ведется в качестве побочного проекта программы ICARUS. Исследователи из Университета Карнеги-Меллон объявили, что уже создали нужный полимер, но пока не смогли разработать технологию производства нитей и тканей из него. Сам полимер достаточно устойчив, чтобы сделанный из него парашют выдержал нагрузку и смог безопасно доставить груз на землю.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/13/vanishing

----------


## OKA

"Американская армия протестировала робот-вертолёт. 14 декабря, на военной базе Квантико (штат Вирджиния) состоялись испытания системы Autonomous Aerial Cargo/Utility System (AACUS), установленной на вертолёте UH-1 Huey. «Это больше, чем просто беспилотный вертолёт. AACUS — это комплект электроники, который можно установить практически на любой винтокрылой машине и сделать её автономной. Система управления способна самостоятельно прокладывать маршрут, приземлить и поднять вертолёт в воздух», — рассказал Вальтер Джонс, управляющий директор подразделения Office of Naval Research (ONR).




Система AACUS разработана подразделением ONR в партнёрстве с компанией Aurora Flight Sciences и представляет собой набор датчиков, компьютерную систему и специальное программное обеспечение. Чтобы обучить морского пехотинца работе с беспилотным вертолётом, представителям компании Aurora понадобилось всего 15 минут. После краткого инструктажа солдат смог самостоятельно, используя планшетный компьютер, поставить пилотную задачу UH-1 Huey, оснащённому AACUS.

Если системы AACUS удовлетворят требования Корпуса морской пехоты, то уже в ближайшие годы морпехи смогут получить на вооружение автономные вертолёты. Сфера использования подобных беспилотников очень широка — от автоматизированной доставки грузов и людей до эвакуации солдат из-под обстрелов."

Вертолёт полетел без пилотов | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Китайская корпорация "Sichuan Teng Shaping Technology Co., Ltd." представила проект грузового ДПЛА, способного перевозить до 20 т груза на расстояние до 7500 км. Максимальный взлетный вес оценивается в 40 т. первый полет ожидается в 2020 г. То есть это не концeпция, это уже готовый проект."



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/284961.html

----------


## OKA

"Федеральное управление гражданской авиации США ввело полный запрет на полеты дронов над семью ядерными объектами, включая два — в Ок-Ридже. Согласно сообщению управления новый запрет начнет действовать с 29 декабря текущего года. Сведения о местах, попавших под запрет, будут выводиться в авиационной информационной системе NOTAM.

По мере того, как беспилотники становятся дешевле, они получают все большее распространение — несложный мультикоптер с аппаратурой управления за относительно небольшие деньги может приобрести любой желающий. По опасению властей, в руках террористов такие дроны могут представлять опасность для стратегических ядерных объектов.

С 29 декабря полеты будут запрещены над Хэнфордским комплексом в Вашингтоне, заводом по производству ядерного оружия «Пэнтекс» в Техасе, Лос-аламосской национальной лабораторией в Нью-Мексико, Национальной лабораторией в Айдахо, Национальной лабораторией Саванна-Ривер в Южной Каролине, Центром национальной безопасности Y-12 и Окриджской национальной лабораторией в Теннеси.

За полеты дронов над этими объектами нарушителей будут подвергать административному и уголовному наказанию. В Федеральном управлении гражданской авиации США отметили, что в исключительных случаях может быть выдано индивидуальное временное разрешение на полеты дронов над ядерными объектами.

Следует отметить, что некоторые объекты, попавшие в список Федерального управления гражданской авиации, уже давно закрыты. Например, Хэнфордский комплекс, построенный в рамках «Манхэттенского проекта» в 1943 году и произведший первый плутоний для атомной бомбы «Толстяк», был закрыт в 1987 году. С 2008 года комплекс имеет статус национального исторического памятника США.

В начале августа текущего года Министерство обороны США разрешило всем видам вооруженных сил сбивать любые частные беспилотные летательные аппараты, нарушающие воздушные границы американских военных баз. Соответствующее предписание было обнародовано 4 августа текущего года и уже вступило в силу.

Новые правила для военных были разработаны Пентагоном совместно с Федеральным управлением гражданской авиации и несколькими другими американскими ведомствами. Согласно предписанию, военные базы обязаны уведомить всех людей в близлежащих поселениях о том, что отныне беспилотник, залетевший в контролируемое военными воздушное пространство, может быть сбит.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/20/drones


"Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing представил собственную версию перспективного палубного беспилотного летательного аппарата — заправщика, разработка которого ведется в рамках проекта MQ-25 Stingray. Согласно сообщению концерна, в настоящее время аппарат проходит испытания двигательной установки, а в 2018 году будут проведены его палубные испытания.


MQ-25 Boeing

Предполагается, что после принятия на вооружение MQ-25A в составе авиагрупп авианосцев должны будут высвободить палубные истребители F/A-18E/F Super Hornet от выполнения задач по дозаправке других боевых самолетов в воздухе. При этом аппараты смогут перевозить больше топлива, чем истребители в подвесных топливных баках.

Опубликованная Boeing фотография, на которой аппарат изображен с носовой части, дает слабое представление о конфигурации перспективного аппарата. По всей видимости MQ-25, разрабатываемый концерном, выполнен по классической самолетной схеме с крылом нормальной стреловидности и сильно разваленными и удлиненными килями.

Вероятно, сильно наклоненные кили в полете будут одновременно играть не только роль стабилизаторов, но и второго крыла. При этом отклоняемые поверхности на них, будут одновременно рулями высоты и рыскания. Шасси аппарата выполнено трехстоечным. Воздухозаборник двигателя расположен сверху фюзеляжа за гаргротом.

Фюзеляж беспилотника выполнен трапециевидным в перпендикулярном сечении. Такая схема, очевидно, позволяет несколько увеличить подъемную силу, возникающую в полете на планере, по типу несущего фюзеляжа и, одновременно, добиться оптимального распределения топливных баков и центровки летательного аппарата.

Пока не ясно, будут ли оснащены крыло и кили MQ-25 механизмами складывания. Вероятнее всего такие механизмы будут установлены на них — это необходимо для уменьшения поперечных размеров аппарата для его компактного размещения на стоянке на палубе или в ангаре авианосца.

На фотографии аппарат подключен к аэродромной сети питания кабелем, подсоединенным к разъемам по левому борту MQ-25. На передней стойке шасси установлен блокиратор складывания с флажком «Remove Before Flight» (удалить перед полетом). Другие подробности о беспилотнике не раскрываются. Это первый раз, когда Boeing раскрыл хоть какие-то сведения о своем палубном беспилотнике.

В настоящее время ВМС США собирают заявки от компаний, желающих принять участие в конкурсе на разработку нового летательного аппарата. О намерении поучаствовать в тендере объявили американские компании Boeing, Lockheed Martin и General Atomics. Прием заявок будет проводиться до 3 января 2018 года. Итоги тендера планируется подвести летом будущего года.

В общей сложности на программу разработки MQ-25 военные намерены потратить не более 2,2 миллиарда долларов. Предполагается, что Stingray в большинстве случаев не будет использоваться для разведки и нанесения ударов по целям противников. При этом военные заявили, что конструкцией MQ-25 все же будет предусмотрена возможность подвески вооружения и разведывательных систем.

Ранее стало известно, что американская компания Northrop Grumman, ранее разрабатывавшая для ВМС США демонстратор технологий палубного ударного беспилотника X-47B UCAS-D, отказалась от создания нового палубного беспилотного аппарата. Причину отказа компания не раскрыла. До сих пор Northrop Grumman считалась наиболее вероятным победителем будущего тендера на создание палубного беспилотника.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/20/mq25

----------


## Avia M

В середине декабря 2017 года в НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е. Жуковского» состоялось совещание, посвященное обсуждению вопросов по созданию единой системы испытаний комплексов с беспилотными летательными аппаратами. 

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/12/22/179385/

----------


## OKA

" Объединенное конструкторское бюро (ОКБ) имени Симонова получило контракт от Минобороны России на выполнение аванпроекта по созданию перспективного высокоскоростного беспилотного летательного аппарата (БЛА) самолетного типа, сообщил РИА Новости во вторник источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"В рамках проекта предполагается создание тяжелого БЛА массой порядка 4-5 тонн, который будет летать со скоростью 750-950 километров в час. Он должен быть оснащен турбореактивным двигателем, обеспечивающим беспилотному аппарату скорости полета, по крайней мере, вдвое превышающие скорости винтовых беспилотников аналогичного класса", — сказал собеседник агентства.

Контракт был выдан ОКБ имени Симонова по результатам конкурса, в котором также принимали участие компании ОКБ имени Яковлева, КБ Туполева и "Кронштадт"..."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/arms/20171226/1511713524.html

----------


## OKA

"Китайский ударный беспилотник испытали запуском ракет


Wing-Loong II AVIC

Китайская авиастроительная корпорация AVIC провела новый этап испытаний ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата Wing-Loong II. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, во время испытаний аппарат сбрасывал бомбы и запускал ракеты. В общей сложности беспилотник прошел проверки применением восьми типов вооружения. Состоявшиеся испытания признаны успешными.

Военные многих стран мира считают, что в перспективе роль различных роботизированных систем в вооруженных конфликтах значительно возрастет. Считается, что благодаря роботам можно будет снизить расходы на ведение военных действий, а также существенно сократить людские потери. Кроме того, роботы повысят точность нанесения ударов по объектам противника.

Летные испытания беспилотника Wing-Loong II проводятся с весны прошлого года. Аппарат разрабатывается по заказу министерства обороны Китая. Кроме того, такие беспилотники планируется поставлять на экспорт. Wing-Loong II внешне практически целиком копирует американский ударный беспилотник MQ-9 Reaper в модернизированной версии ER, так же обозначаемой как Block 5.

Длина китайского беспилотника составляет 11 метров, высота — 4,1 метра, а размах крыла — 20,5 метра. Аппарат способен развивать скорость до 340 километров в час и выполнять полеты на высоте девяти тысяч метров. Максимальная взлетная масса Wing-Loong II составляет 4,2 тонны. Он может нести под крылом боевую нагрузку массой 480 килограммов и находиться в воздухе до 20 часов.

Для сравнения, беспилотник Reaper Block 5 имеет в длину 11 метров, в высоту — 3,8 метра и размах крыла — 20 метров. Аппарат максимальной взлетной массой 4,8 тонны может развивать скорость до 480 километров в час и подниматься на высоту до 15 тысяч метров. Беспилотник может нести боевую нагрузку массой 680 килограммов и находиться в воздухе до 16 часов.

В октябре прошлого года Институт инженерной теплофизики Китая провел первые летные испытания грузового беспилотника AT200. Перспективный китайский беспилотник, создаваемый для гражданского использования, имеет максимальную взлетную массу 3,4 тонны. Аппарат, выполненный на базе новозеландского многоцелевого самолета PAC P-750 XSTOL, рассчитан на перевозку грузов массой до 1,5 тонны.

AT200 может развивать скорость до 313 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 2,2 тысячи километров. Аппарат может выполнять полеты на высоте до 6,1 тысячи метров. Для взлета и посадки беспилотнику, как утверждают разработчики, необходима полоса длиной всего 200 метров. AT200 может взлетать и садиться автоматически.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/04/missiles


"Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing представил собственную версию перспективного палубного беспилотного летательного аппарата — заправщика, разработка которого ведется в рамках проекта MQ-25 Stingray. Согласно сообщению концерна, в настоящее время аппарат проходит испытания двигательной установки, а в 2018 году будут проведены его палубные испытания. 
Предполагается, что после принятия на вооружение MQ-25A в составе авиагрупп авианосцев должны будут высвободить палубные истребители F/A-18E/F Super Hornet от выполнения задач по дозаправке других боевых самолетов в воздухе. 
При этом аппараты смогут перевозить больше топлива, чем истребители в подвесных топливных баках."




https://twitter.com/BoeingDefense/st...2F1051143.html 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1051143.html

----------


## Djoker

В Кумертау конструируют первый в России беспилотный вертолёт

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 13 января. /ТАСС/. Беспилотный транспортный самолет может быть создан на базе Ил-112, однако соответствующего решения пока нет. Об этом в интервью ТАСС сообщил главный конструктор ПАО "Ил" Николай Таликов.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Транспортный беспилотник может быть создан на базе Ил-112 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Командование российских воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) намерено вывести на новый уровень организацию боевой работы подразделений, оснащенных беспилотными летательными аппаратами (БЛА). С 2018 года ими будут руководить специально подготовленные офицеры, которых целенаправленно обучали тонкостям решения разведывательных задач с помощью беспилотников. По мнению экспертов, на фоне боевых действий в Сирии количество БЛА в войсках выросло и они стали ключевым средством ведения разведки.

Как рассказали «Известиям» в Главкомате ВКС, с 2018 года подразделениями беспилотников будут командовать специально подготовленные офицеры. Они хорошо знакомы со спецификой применения БЛА и знают, как с максимальной эффективностью организовать боевую работу эскадрилий, сколько аппаратов нужно для контроля назначенного района, как наладить взаимодействие со штабами и т.п.

Подготовку офицеров для отрядов беспилотников ведет 4-й факультет Военно-воздушной академии им. Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина. Выпускники факультета способны эксплуатировать современные комплексы сбора и обработки данных аэрокосмической разведки в составе единой системы автоматизированного управления вооруженных сил. Они будут проходить службу в отрядах БЛА на офицерских должностях.

Сейчас в составе ВКС имеется несколько отдельных эскадрилий беспилотников. Одна из них постоянно находится в Сирии, где решает разведывательные задачи. Кроме того, два полка БЛА сформированы в ВМФ..."

https://iz.ru/687961/nikolai-surkov-...ks-v-2018-godu

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщает китайский телеканал Хунань ТВ инженеры национального оборонного научно-технологического института Государственного управления по оборонной науке, технике и промышленности (ГУОНТП) Министерства промышленности и информатизации КНР провели успешную отработку концепции управления роем из малых беспилотных летательных аппаратов.
Успешно продемонстрированы интенсивное катапультирование, воздушное наращивание и создание мультицелевой группировки, вылет в заданный район для проведения разведывательной миссии. Формирование окружения, кластерные операции и другие виды деятельности."

Фото и гифки :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1061074.html

----------


## OKA

"Министерство обороны США объявило тендер на разработку новых беспилотных летательных аппаратов, в конструкции которых были бы заимствованы принципы полета некоторых животных, в особенности, летучих мышей. Как сообщает Defense News, в настоящее время военные принимают предложения потенциальных участников тендера, победитель которого получит грант на разработку нового аппарата.

В настоящее время существует большое количество разных типов беспилотников, которые выполняются по вертолетным или самолетным схемам. Такие аппараты имеют самые разные размеры — от карманных до больших аэродромных беспилотников — и могут нести разнообразное разведывательное оборудование.

При этом даже небольшие дроны, созданные для быстрой рекогносцировки, имеют вращающиеся винты и создают много шума, делая, например, скрытное наблюдение невозможным. Дроны, умеющие летать бесшумно, как летучие мыши, полагают военные, обеспечат скрытность разведки и наблюдения.

Такие аппараты смогут летать с помощью взмахов крыльев. Если группу дронов — летучих мышей выпустить на разведку на закате, то противник не заподозрит неладное. В Пентагоне также полагают, что беспилотники, летающие с помощью взмахов крыльев, будут более маневренными, чем существующие мультикоптеры или аппараты самолетного типа.

Перспективные «летучие мыши» должны будут выполнять автономные полеты. Другие подробности о перспективных разработках пока неизвестны.

В 2017 году исследователи из британской компании BMT Defence Services и Бристольского университета представили беспилотник самолетного типа, способный на укороченную мягкую посадку по-птичьи. Такой способ посадки позволит «отвязать» самолетные беспилотники от взлетно-посадочных полос. Например, такие аппараты смогут по-птичьи садиться на вертолетные площадки на кораблях.

Британские разработчики использовали технологию изменения формы крыла и машинное обучение. Крыло нового аппарата разделено на несколько секций. Крайние секции, расположенные по краям консолей крыла, непосредственно перед посадкой способны поворачиваться вверх относительно неподвижных корневых частей и устанавливаться под небольшим углом к ним.

В результате поворота крайних секций крыла перед посадкой аппарат быстро приобретает положение, перпендикулярное направлению движения, и все его аэродинамические плоскости начинают работать как воздушный тормоз. В природе такой маневр используют птицы, когда им необходимо быстро приземлиться.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/27/bat

Терминаторы, робособаки и электронные мыши повсюду))

----------


## Avia M

> Терминаторы, робособаки и электронные мыши повсюду))


Кабы эти электронные штучки с пропеллерами, в форточки не полезли... Жуть.

----------


## OKA

> Кабы эти электронные штучки с пропеллерами, в форточки не полезли... Жуть.


Дивный новый мир с мутантами, киборгами и пр. "нечистью")) 

Скайнэт всё ближее..))

Про морально-нравственные аспекты много копий сломано, тем не менее экзопротезы в ходу, а вспомнить трансплантации, рынок органов, и пр."шестое сердце Рокфеллера", дык на ночь лучше не думать)))

Познавательное обсуждение :




https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...BC%D0%B8%D1%80

Сорри за офтоп)) 

Проста тематика "пограничная"))

----------


## OKA

> В Кумертау конструируют первый в России беспилотный вертолёт

----------


## OKA

"Турецкие ВВС вооружились собственным ударным беспилотником


Anka-S TAI

ВВС Турции приняли на вооружение первые два ударных беспилотных летательных аппарата Anka-S («Феникс»), разработанных национальной компанией TAI. Как пишет Army Recognition, решение о постановке новых аппаратов на вооружение было принято после войсковых испытаний.

Компания TAI вела разработку ударного беспилотника Anka-S с 2012 года. Поводом для начала проекта стал отказ Конгресса США поставить Турции ударные беспилотники MQ-1 Predator и MQ-9 Reaper. Тогда военные заявляли, что новый аппарат будет использоваться на юго-востоке страны против сепаратистов из Курдской рабочей партии.

Новый турецкий беспилотник создается на базе разведывательного аппарата Anka. Он выполнил первый полет в конце января прошлого года. Беспилотник имеет в длину восемь метров и ширину крыла 17,3 метра. Аппарат оснащен двигателем мощностью 155 лошадиных сил и может нести до 200 килограммов полезной нагрузки. Дальность действия Anka составляет 200 километров.

В ноябре 2016 года Турция стала шестой страной в мире, сумевшей разработать и принять на вооружение ударные беспилотники. До этого странами, имеющими на вооружении подобные системы были США, Китай, Иран, Пакистан и Израиль. Первым ударным беспилотником, поступившим на вооружение Турции, стал доработанный разведывательный аппарат Bayraktar TB2 с ракетами MAM-L класса «воздух-поверхность».

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/06/ankas

----------


## Igor_k

https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/83020/
«Иркут» приступил к испытаниям ударного стелс-беспилотника «Прорыв»

----------


## OKA

"Командование ВВС США решило списать все ударные беспилотные летательные аппараты MQ-1 Predator, стоящие на вооружении с 2005 года (с 1995 года — в разведывательной версии RQ-1). Как сообщает Defense News, последний полет в составе ВВС США Predator состоится 9 марта 2018 года, после чего для нанесения ударов американские военные будут использовать только беспилотники MQ-9 Reaper. При этом контрактные полеты MQ-1 на Ближнем Востоке по заказу частных военных компаний будут проводиться до декабря текущего года.

Разработка беспилотника Predator велась во второй половине 1980-х годов. В 1994 году первый полет выполнила разведывательная версия аппарата — RQ-1. Разведывательные Predator активно использовались военными в Афганистане с 2001 года. В 2002 году ВВС США испытали первые ударные версии аппаратов и вскоре после этого поменяли обозначение беспилотника с RQ-1 на MQ-1 (R — reconnaissance, разведывательный; M — Multirole, многоцелевой).

Длина Predator составляет 8,2 метра, размах крыла — 16,8 метра, а высота — 2,1 метра. Аппарат максимальной взлетной массой 1,02 тонны способен развивать скорость до 217 километров в час и находиться в воздухе до 24 часов. Дальность действия беспилотника по радиоканалу ограничена 1,1 тысячи километров, но при использовании спутниковой системы управления определяется лишь запасом топлива. MQ-1 оснащен двумя точками подвески для ракет класса «воздух-поверхность» и мультиспектральной системой наведения и разведки. Расчет одного аппарата состоит из двух человек — пилота и оператора сенсоров и вооружения.

В общей сложности за все время в США были собраны 360 беспилотников Predator. Эти аппараты использовались в нескольких военных конфликтах и операциях, в том числе в Ираке, Йемене, Ливии, Сирии, Сомали и на Балканах.

Ранее от использования беспилотников MQ-1 Predator отказалась Армия США, посчитав эти аппараты морально устаревшими. В 2009 году на вооружение американской Армии стали поступать ударные беспилотные летательные аппараты MQ-1C Gray Eagle, представляющие собой глубокую модернизацию Predator. В частности, эти аппараты оснащены спутниковыми системами управления, имеют максимальную взлетную массу 1,6 тонны и оснащены четырьмя точками подвески для ракет или легких бомб.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/21/mq1

Ну вот, "Хищники" уже историей стали...

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Fortem Technologies объявила о завершении испытаний новой системы защиты периметра от дронов-нарушителей DroneHunter. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, помимо прочего в состав системы входит мультикоптер, умеющий ловить в сеть дроны и доставлять их сотруднику безопасности. В компании утверждают, что их новую систему безопасности испытывали военные.

Сегодня множество фирм занимаются разработкой систем защиты периметра от несанкционированного проникновения дронов. Наиболее распространенным типом являются системы с оборудованием радиоэлектронного подавления, способного самостоятельно обнаруживать канал связи между дроном и пультом управления и «глушить» его.

Существуют и разработки, предусматривающие установку на дроны сетей или устройств для метания сетей, с помощью которых те могут нейтрализовывать другие аппараты. При этом запутавшийся в сети дрон-нарушитель падает на землю, после чего его должен подобрать сотрудник безопасности.

Система DroneHunter может работать в трех режимах. В первом — дрон-охотник просто выстреливает сеть в сторону дрона-нарушителя, который, запутавшись, падает на землю. Во втором режиме сеть оснащается парашютом, благодаря которому запутавшийся дрон-нарушитель плавно опускается на землю и не получает повреждений.




Наконец, в третьем режиме сеть после выстрела остается привязанной к дрону-охотнику. После того, как другой беспилотник запутается в сети, дрон-охотник сможет отвезти его к сотруднику безопасности или в заранее указанную зону. После доставки в указанную точку сеть отсоединяется.

Помимо дрона-охотника в состав системы DroneHunter входит радиолокационная станция TrueView, с помощью которой она контролирует периметр, обнаруживает и идентифицирует беспилотники. В системе управления DroneHunter можно задать границы бесполетной зоны, в рамках которых и будет осуществляться охрана.

В августе прошлого года американская компания Lockheed Martin провела испытания лазерной системы защиты объектов от беспилотных летательных аппаратов. В ходе проверок боевой лазер сбил пять беспилотников самолетного типа.

Новая боевая лазерная система получила название ATHENA (Advanced Test High Energy Asset, высокоэнергетическая система для расширенных испытаний). В ее составе используется волоконный лазер мощностью 30 киловатт. Система также оснащена набором электронно-оптических датчиков для отслеживания воздушных целей.

Основной задачей ATHENA при перехвате беспилотника является пережигание его аэродинамических поверхностей, с помощью которых аппарат и маневрирует в воздухе. Во время испытаний система перерезала лазером киль с Т-образным оперением беспилотников Outlaw, выпускаемых компанией Griffon Aerospace. После потери хвостового оперения беспилотники падали.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/22/drones

----------


## OKA

"Беспилотный летательный аппарат X-27 Avatar демонстрирует российская компания Skat Systems на проходящей в Абу-Даби выставке и конференции беспилотных систем UMEX-2018.
       "X-27 Avatar представляет собой беспилотный летательный аппарат самолетного типа, способный выполнять вертикальный взлет и посадку. В зависимости от потребностей заказчика на беспилотник в качестве полезной нагрузки может устанавливаться широкая номенклатура различного оборудования, включая аппаратуру наблюдения, работающую в различных диапазонах, а также РЛС и ЛИДАР (сканирующий лазерный дальномер)", - сообщили "Интерфаксу АВН" в российской делегации.
       По словам собеседника агентства, вертикальный взлет и посадка беспилотника осуществляются с использованием четырех винтов, приводимых в движение электродвигателями. Максимальная взлетная масса беспилотного летательного аппарата может варьироваться от 27 кг в модификации с электродвигателем до 72 кг в модификации с двигателем внутреннего сгорания.
       Собеседник агентства сообщил, что заявленная разработчиком максимальная продолжительность полета беспилотника составит 9 часов и 27 часов соответственно в зависимости от модификации. Радиус действия - до 300 км. Горизонтальный полет беспилотный летательный аппарат будет выполнять на скоростях 70-300 км/ч и на высотах 300-7000 м.
       Комментируя участие Х-27 Avatar в выставке в Абу-Даби, эксперт в области беспилотных систем Денис Федутинов отметил, что "Skat Systems - единственная компания, которая представляет российских разработчиков беспилотных летательных аппаратов на данном мероприятии.
       Он напомнил, что впервые Avatar был показан на авиасалоне МАКС в прошлом году после чего началось его активное продвижение беспилотника в том числе на зарубежные рынки..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=474682

SKAT Systems -Сайт "неправильный")) Требует региться, а так нормальные компании не делают )) Новостя не показывают, в общем фэ))

В чём преимущество данного изделия перед другими подобными понять затруднительно.



"Серийная версия перспективного беспилотного летательного аппарата Rustom-2, первого индийского ударного дрона, 25 февраля 2018 года совершила первый полет. Как пишет The Hindu, испытания проводились на аэродроме в Читрадурге в штате Карнатака и были признаны полностью успешными.

Создание ударного беспилотника сопряжено со множеством технических трудностей. По этой причине подобными аппаратами располагают лишь немногие страны в мире, хотя разработки ударных беспилотников ведут несколько десятков государств. Индия с переменным успехом разрабатывает собственный ударный аппарат с начала 2000-х годов.

Испытания, состоявшиеся 25 февраля, проводились специалистами Организации оборонных исследований и разработок Индии. Подробности о составе оборудования проверенного аппарата не раскрываются. В организации заявили только, что на этот аппарат был установлен более мощный двигатель.




Rustom-II оснащен двумя турбовинтовыми двигателями. Аппарат длиной 9,5 метра и с размахом крыла 20,6 метра способен развивать скорость до 230 километров в час, а дальность его действия составляет 350 километров. Беспилотник может находиться в воздухе до 24 часов.

Наземные испытания Rustom-II, также обозначаемого как Tapas 201, проводились с сентября 2013 года на аэродроме Колар в пригороде Бангалора. Аппарат выполнил пробежки по взлетно-посадочной полосе, маневрирование, разгон до взлетной скорости с отрывом передней стойки шасси. По итогам испытаний в конструкцию беспилотника были внесены некоторые изменения.

Первый полет индийского ударного беспилотника состоялся 16 ноября 2016 года. Целью первого полета ударного беспилотника Rustom-II была проверка аэродинамических характеристик аппарата.

Сегодня в Индии действует программа постепенного снижения вооруженных сил страны от импортных вооружений и военной техники. В рамках этой программы ведется разработка нескольких типов военной техники, включая собственные авианосец, многоцелевой вертолет и беспилотные летательные аппараты.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/27/uav

----------


## OKA

"Концерн ВКО "Алмаз-Антей" разработал и испытал многозарядные дробовики для беспилотников, предназначенные для борьбы с другими дронами. Об этом в интервью журналу "Воздушно-космический рубеж" рассказал генеральный конструктор концерна Павел Созинов.

"На сегодняшний день оптимальным способом притиводействия таким объектам, с нашей точки зрения, является применение истребителей-беспилотников с использованием в них в качестве оружия даже не мини-ракет и пушек, а обычных многозарядных дробовиков", - сказал Созинов.

По его мнению, такой способ поражения большого количества малых беспилотников был придуман для того, чтобы не тратить дорогостоящие зенитные ракеты для уничтожения сравнительно дешевых летательных аппаратов, коими являются мини- и микро-беспилотники.

"На сегодняшний день мы опробовали подобное техническое решение для двух планеров. Достигнуты очень неплохие результаты и по поражению БЛА, и по устойчивости аппаратов, которые спроектированы под решение этой задачи. Не исключаю, что в ближайшей перспективе мы предложим военным подумать над войсковой эксплуатацией нашей разработки", - пояснил Созинов.

Он также рассказал, что для нашей противовоздушной обороны есть еще одно решение - применение малых и сверхмалых ракет. "Такие изделия существенно дешевле, чем, например, ракета, которая сегодня используется в ПЗРК "Игла", - уточнил генконструктор."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

«Алмаз-Антей» создал многозарядные дробовики для беспилотников - истребителей дронов - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Беспилотные авиационные системы на выставке UMEX-2018"

Большой обзор, много фото :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3118645.html

----------


## OKA

"Австралийцы испытали беспилотник с тройной энергоустановкой

Разработчики из Сиднейского университета в середине марта текущего года испытали беспилотный летательный аппарат с тройной энергетической установкой. Согласно сообщению университета, первый в мире полет аппарата с такой установкой, состоящей из водородного топливного элемента, аккумуляторов и суперконденсаторов, прошел полностью успешно.

Водородные топливные элементы сегодня считаются одними из самых экологически чистых источников электричества. Продуктом их работы является дистиллированная вода. Некоторые энтузиасты полагают, что водородные элементы могут обеспечить будущее электрической авиации, поскольку позволят создать экологичный воздушный транспорт с большой продолжительностью полета.

Тем не менее, авиаразработчики пока относятся скептически к водородным топливным элементам, поскольку при пиковых нагрузках они не могут обеспечить высокий ток из-за чего происходит просадка по напряжению, критичная для ряда электронных систем. По мнению разработчиков из Сиднейского университета, тройная энергетическая установка позволяет решить эту проблему.

В крейсерском полете основным источником питания для электромоторов и бортового оборудования беспилотника является водородный топливный элемент. Он же производит подзарядку аккумуляторных батарей, которые, в свою очередь, заряжают суперконденсаторы. Последние отличаются от обычных конденсаторов способностью принимать больший заряд и мгновенно отдавать большой ток.




При взлете или маневрировании в воздухе пиковое энергопотребление принимают на себя именно суперконденсаторы. После того, как повышенная потребность бортовых электрических систем и агрегатов удовлетворяется, суперконденсаторы переходят в режим подзарядки от аккумуляторов. По данным разработчиков, такая схема позволяет снизить нагрузку на водородный элемент и аккумуляторы и сберегать их ресурс.

Первые летные испытания австралийского беспилотника проводились в конце прошлого года. Всего аппарат совершил тогда четыре полета. Во время этих полетов электрические системы, моторы и сервоприводы питались исключительно от водородного топливного элемента. Согласно заявлению разработчиков, новый полет аппарата с тройной энергетической установкой показал существенно лучшую отзывчивость на команды.

Опытный беспилотный аппарат выполнен по классической самолетной схеме с электромотором, приводящим тянущий воздушный винт фиксированного шага. Основные элементы энергетической установки — водородный элемент, аккумуляторы и суперконденсаторы — размещены внутри по центру фюзеляжа, а водородные топливные емкости — по сторонам от носовой к хвостовой части.

Другие подробности об испытаниях и устройстве беспилотника не раскрываются. Следует отметить, что первой компанией, запатентовавшей тройную энергетическую установку, в 2006 году стала немецкая Proton Motor Fuel Cell. По схеме с водородным топливным элементом, аккумуляторами и суперконсаторами компания предложила изготавливать энергетические установки для электромобилей.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/19/uav

----------


## OKA

"Южнокорейский споттер под ником Fangnook распространил сделанные им 16 марта 2018 года фотографии находящегося в стадии летных испытаний первого прототипа южнокорейского разведывательно-ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата большой дальности, известного под обозначением KUS-FS (Korean Unmanned System). Это первые известные снимки летного прототипа данного БЛА в открытых источниках.

 

Первый опытный образец южнокорейского разведывательно-ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата большой дальности KUS-FS (бортовой номер "001"), 16.03.2018 (с) Fangnook / twitter.com/2008junwoo

Известно, что данный БЛА разработан при головной роли авиапромышленного дивизиона южнокорейской авиакомпании Korean Air (Korean Air Aerospace Division) при участии Агентства оборонных исследований (Аgency for Defense Development - ADD) министерства обороны Южной Кореи. Известно, что впервые заснятый теперь первый прототип KUS-FS (бортовой номер "001") совершил первый полет в 2012 году, и, к настоящему времени, судя по указанным снимкам, проходит испытания уже с полным комплектом оборудования и целевой нагрузки. Сообщается, что испытания БЛА должны быть завершены к концу 2018 года, после аппарат будет передан для войсковых испытаний ВВС Южной Кореи.

БЛА KUS-FS является весьма крупным летательным аппаратом взлетным весом до 4,5 тонн и оснащенным убирающимся шасси  Длина аппарата составляет оценочно 13 метров, а размах крыла - 25 метров. Используется турбовинтовой двигатель серии Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6 мощностью около 1200 л.с. с толкающим винтом. Крейсерская скорость полета составляет около 250 км/ч, продолжительность полета - от 24 до 32 часов, оперативный потолок - до 15500 метров. Для связи с наземной станцией управления используется аппаратура спутниковой связи, одна наземная станция может управлять тремя-пятью БЛА.

БЛА штатно оснащается весьма богатым комплексом оборудования разведки, наблюдения и целеуказания, включая РЛС с синтезированной апертурой разработки компании LIG Nex1 и круглосуточную электронно-оптическую станцию разработки Hanwha System, а также аппаратуру радио- и радиотехнической разведки. Также возможно оснащение БЛА аппаратурой РЭБ и другими типами РЛС. Управляемое вооружение (вероятно, специальной разработки) общей массой до 500 кг размещается на четырех узлах внешней подвески."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3131840.html

----------


## OKA

"Израильский беспилотник Peres растёт в размерах. Сегодня, 19 марта, портал israeldefense.co.il сообщил о том, что компания APG успешно завершила испытания второй модификации беспилотника и готовит к выпуску его более тяжёлые версии.

Первый беспилотник Peres был представлен в сентябре прошлого года. Опытный образец массой 20 кг разрабатывался как демонстратор технологии VTOL — возможности вертикального взлёта и посадки. Peres 2 весит 42 кг и способен нести полезную нагрузку 3,3 кг при радиусе полёта в 150 км.


​Беспилотник Peres 2 в режиме вертикального полёта. israeldefense.co.il 





https://ap-g.com/

После успешного завершения испытаний компания APG объявила о переходе к разработке Peres 3 и Peres 4 — эти аппараты будут весить до 200 кг и смогут находиться в воздухе до 12 часов. Благодаря поворотным двигателям беспилотники семейства Peres смогут переходить в скоростной горизонтальный режим полёта. При этом взлёт и посадка будут осуществляться в вертикальном режиме, что позволит применять беспилотники в условиях ограниченного пространства, а также на кораблях.

Беспилотники, совмещающие в себе возможности вертикального взлёта и посадки, а также скоростного горизонтального полёта, являются сравнительно новой разработкой. Такие аппараты используются как в гражданских, так и военных целях — например, ВМС Мексики закупают БПЛА JUMP 20. Особенность беспилотников семейства Peres заключается в возможности использования одних и тех же двигателей для вертикального и горизонтального полёта."

https://warspot.ru/11490-peres-nabiraet-ves

----------


## Djoker

"Орион"


https://vk.com/wall-134327038_472

----------


## OKA

"Турецкий ударный беспилотник научился радиоэлектронной разведке


Версия Anka для радиоэлектронной разведки TAI

Турецкая компания TAI приступила к испытаниям новой версии средневысотного беспилотного летательного аппарата Anka («Феникс»), предназначенной для проведения радиоэлектронной разведки. Как пишет Aviation Analysis Wing, разработка этой версии ударного беспилотника прежде держалась в секрете. В настоящее время новый аппарат проходит летные испытания.

Авиационные системы радиоэлектронной разведки позволяют обнаруживать радиолокационные станции, пункты радиосвязи противника, станции радиоэлектронной борьбы и другую технику благодаря приему и анализу ее электромагнитного излучения. Такие системы позволяют обнаруживать технику противника в условиях, когда оптические системы ее не видят.

Новая версия беспилотника Anka получила конформные отсеки с системами радиоэлектронной разведки, расположенные ближе к носовой части по сторонам фюзеляжа, а также набор антенн, позволяющих принимать сигналы в широком диапазоне частот. Аппарат также оснащен системой передачи разведывательных данных на пункт управления в режиме реального времени.

Летные испытания беспилотного аппарата проводятся на авиабазе «Акынджи» к северо-западу от Анкары. Предположительно, во время испытаний аппарат совершил по меньшей мере один разведывательный вылет в Сирию. Другие подробности о новой версии беспилотника Anka не раскрываются.

В начале февраля текущего года ВВС Турции приняли на вооружение первые два ударных беспилотника Anka-S. Решение о постановке новых аппаратов на вооружение было принято после войсковых испытаний. Компания TAI вела разработку ударного беспилотника Anka-S с 2012 года.

Anka имеет в длину восемь метров и размах крыла 17,3 метра. Аппарат оснащен двигателем мощностью 155 лошадиных сил и может нести до 200 килограммов полезной нагрузки. Дальность действия беспилотного аппарата составляет 200 километров.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/29/intelligence

----------


## OKA

"Турецкие военные получили ударные беспилотники со спутниковым управлением


Anka-S с системой спутникового управления TAI

Турецкие ВВС приняли на вооружение два ударных беспилотных летательных аппарата Anka-S, оснащенных системой спутникового управления. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, ранее эти аппараты, разработанные турецкой компанией TAI, успешно прошли государственные приемные испытания.

Большинство современных беспилотников, поступающих на вооружение, оснащаются обычными системами управления по радиоканалу, дальность действия которых обычно редко превышает 300-400 километров. Для большинства военных задач такой дальности достаточно, однако иногда необходимо, чтобы беспилотники провели разведку или нанесли удары на большом удалении от оператора.

Благодаря спутниковым системам дальность полета беспилотников по управлению становится практически неограниченной. Благодаря этому, например, аппарат, базирующийся на одном конце страны, можно использовать для разведки на противоположном.

Компания TAI вела разработку ударного беспилотника Anka-S с 2012 года. Поводом для начала проекта стал отказ Конгресса США поставить Турции ударные беспилотники MQ-1 Predator и MQ-9 Reaper. Тогда военные заявляли, что новый аппарат будет использоваться на юго-востоке страны против сепаратистов из Курдской рабочей партии.

Новый турецкий беспилотник создан на базе разведывательного аппарата Anka («Феникс»), который выполнил первый полет в конце января прошлого года. Беспилотник имеет в длину восемь метров и ширину крыла 17,3 метра. Аппарат оснащен двигателем мощностью 155 лошадиных сил и может нести до 200 килограммов полезной нагрузки. Дальность действия Anka по радиоканалу составляет 200 километров.

Ранее стало известно, что TAI приступила к испытаниям новой версии беспилотника Anka, предназначенной для проведения радиоэлектронной разведки. Разработка этой версии ударного беспилотника прежде держалась в секрете. В настоящее время новый аппарат проходит летные испытания.

Новая версия беспилотника Anka получила конформные отсеки с системами радиоэлектронной разведки, расположенные ближе к носовой части по сторонам фюзеляжа, а также набор антенн, позволяющих принимать сигналы в широком диапазоне частот. Аппарат также оснащен системой передачи разведывательных данных на пункт управления в режиме реального времени.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/11/anka

----------


## OKA

"Подразделения радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) и беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) российской военной базы в Армении в рамках сдачи контрольной проверки за зимний период обучения приступили к тактико-специальному учению (ТСУ) на высокогорном полигоне Камхуд.

Военнослужащие с применением средств РЭБ в течение трех дней выполнят зачетные задачи по поиску, пеленгации и противодействию беспилотным летательным аппаратам условного противника.

Также на марше в составе соединения военнослужащие с применением современных комплексов РЭБ обеспечат подавление радиоэлектронных средств связи и навигационных систем БЛА условного противника различных типов, действующих на дальности до 100 км в условиях высокогорной местности.

К учению привлечено более 300 военнослужащих и задействовано около 50 единиц специальной военной техники. 

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2171538@egNews


"У Тайваня может появиться аналог американского «Жнеца». Вчера, 15 апреля, портал armyrecognition.com сообщил о том, что Национальный институт науки и технологий Чун-Шаня начал лётные испытания крупнейшего тайваньского дрона Teng Yun (кит. — облачный всадник).

Испытания беспилотника проходят в округе Тайтун. По сообщениям тайваньских СМИ, Teng Yun испытывается на авиабазе Чжихан, совершая полёты над малонаселёнными районами.

 
​Беспилотник Teng Yun. taiwannews.com.tw 

Teng Yun разработан Национальным институтом науки и технологий Чун-Шаня (National Chung-Shan Institute of Science and Technology, CIST). Характеристики беспилотника разработчики не раскрывают, указывая лишь то, что он находится в одном классе с американским дроном MQ-9 Reaper.

Аппарат разрабатывался для ВВС Тайваня, но его первоначальный вариант военных не устроил — в частности, в Минобороны выразили недовольство электроникой дрона. После доработки беспилотник может вновь заинтересовать военных, которые намерены приобрести от 12 до 20 подобных аппаратов."

https://warspot.ru/11683-tayvan-ispy...hnogo-vsadnika

Давно бы на правах автономии воссоединились с континентальным Китаем . 
Лишились бы амеры очередного "непотопляемого авианосца"   :Biggrin: 
А так Формоза-формозой))

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 18 апреля. /ТАСС/. Вооруженные силы РФ в первом квартале 2018 года получили более 150 беспилотников. Об этом сообщил заместитель главы военного ведомства Юрий Борисов на едином дне приемки военной продукции.

"Министерством обороны повышенное внимание уделяется развитию беспилотной авиации. Сегодня комплексы с беспилотными летательными аппаратами успешно выполняют функции, которые в прошлом были недоступны или выполнялись другими силами и средствами", - сказал Борисов, добавив, что они также показали свою высокую эффективность при выполнении задач наблюдения и разведки.

По его словам, "Специальный технологический центр" в Санкт-Петербурге изготовил и поставил в первом квартале 152 беспилотных летательных аппарата, из них 16 - из состава комплекса "Торн-8ПМК", 80 - из состава многофункциональных комплексов с беспилотными летательными аппаратами "Орлан-10", 40 - из состава комплекса "Леер-3" и 16 с различными вариантами полезных нагрузок. "На казанском предприятии "Эникс" подготовлены к передаче 30 комплексов с беспилотными летательными аппаратами Т-28 "Элерон-3". Три комплекса досрочно отгружены заказчику, оставшиеся готовы к отгрузке", - добавил замминистра.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Компании Airbus Helicopters и Schiebel успешно испытали систему ведомого беспилотника под управлением экипажа вертолёта. Сегодня, 25 апреля, пресс-служба Airbus Helicopters сообщила о том, что состоялись испытания системы Manning Unmann Teaming (MUM-T).

Разработка MUM-T проводится по заказу Минобороны Австрии. Система связывает в единое целое вертолёт H145 и беспилотник CAMCOPTER S-100. При этом в пресс-службе Airbus Helicopters указывают, что испытания проводились по высшему стандарту совместимости LOI 5 (LOI 1 подразумевает передачу данных с беспилотника на управляемый авиатранспорт).



Вертолёт H145 и беспилотник CAMCOPTER S-100 в совместном полёте

В рамках испытаний оператор дрона, сидевший в вертолёте, управлял взлётом и посадкой беспилотника, его полётом, а также принимал разведданные от оптической системы, установленной на CAMCOPTER S-100. Кроме того, оператор временно передавал управление дроном наземной станции, которая осуществила его посадку и взлёт, имитируя процесс дозаправки.

В Минобороны Австрии указывают, что система MUM-T может эффективно применяться для разведки и поиска в условиях сложной местности. Кроме того, беспилотник малозаметен и может приближаться к противнику на близкое расстояние. Ранее система ведомых беспилотников имелась только у армии США."

https://warspot.ru/11764-airbus-ispy...o-bespilotnika

----------


## OKA

"Беспилотники улучшат радиосвязь и возможности радиопеленгации в частях российской армии.  23 апреля, газета «Известия» сообщила о том, что для войск радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) разработаны «парящие» антенны на базе квадрокоптеров.

«Для боевых машин РЭБ были разработаны приёмо-передающие антенны на базе квадрокоптеров. Опытный образец изделия уже прошёл испытания», — сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

В военном ведомстве указывают, что созданы два типа «парящих» антенн: работающих по радиоканалу и «привязные» антенны, получающие питание и сигналы по специальному кабелю. В первом случае беспилотник может подниматься на большую высоту (свыше 300 м), второй вариант позволяет ему находиться в воздухе более суток.

Ранее альтернативой беспилотникам были аэростаты и дирижабли, но они сильно зависимы от погодных условий. Использование квадрокоптеров позволит поднимать антенны на высоту более 300 м. Это позволит расширить радиовозможности РЭБ, а также улучшить способность обнаружения крылатых ракет, использующих для скрытности складки местности.

В Минобороны РФ также указывают, что в ближайшей перспективе «парящие» антенны могут поступить на вооружение сил противовоздушной обороны. Современные войсковые системы ПВО имеют выдвигаемые мачты, на которые устанавливаются элементы радиолокационных систем. Такие мачты есть на комплексах ПВО С-300 и С-400, но они имеют значительное ограничение по высоте — квадрокоптеры помогут решить эту проблему."

https://warspot.ru/11747-rossiyskaya...himi-antennami

----------


## OKA

""Европейцы показали собственный ударный беспилотник


Eurodrone Sebastian Sprenger / Defense News

Европейские компании Airbus, Dassault и Leonardo представили на авиасалоне Berlin Air Show в Германии макет перспективного ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата Eurodrone. Как сообщает Defense News, в настоящее время компании занимаются эскизным проектированием аппарата. Первый полет нового беспилотника запланирован на середину 2020-х годов.

В Европе на протяжении последних лет были открыты несколько программ разработки разведывательных и ударных беспилотных летательных аппаратов. В частности, речь идет о немецко-американском проекте стратегического разведывательного беспилотника RQ-4E Euro Hawk и франко-британском Taranis. Эти проекты, начатые в конце 2000-х — начале 2010-х годов, до сих пор не завершены.

О разработке нового беспилотника французские Airbus и Dassault и итальянская Leonardo договорились в 2017 году. Позднее проект поддержали власти Германии и Испании. Тогда же был определен внешний облик перспективного аппарата. Согласно действующим планам, защиту эскизного проекта нового Eurodrone планируется провести в текущем году.

Представленный на выставке Berlin Air Show аппарат выполнен по классической самолетной схеме низкоплана с Т-образным хвостовым оперением. Аппарат имеет крыло нормальной стреловидности и оснащен двумя турбовинтовыми двигателями с толкающими воздушными винтами в хвостовой части. Состав бортового оборудования и вооружения аппарата пока не определен.

Следует отметить, что внешне представленный аппарат напоминает демонстратор технологий ударного беспилотника Mantis, разработкой и испытаниями которого в первой половине 2010-х годов занималась британская компания BAE Systems. Британский аппарат имел в длину 19,8 метра и максимальную взлетную массу девять тонн.

Беспилотник Mantis мог выполнять полеты на скорости в 370 километров в час и находиться в воздухе до 30 часов. Аппарат планировалось оснастить шестью точками подвески для вооружения. Последний испытательный полет Mantis состоялся в 2013 году. В настоящее время статус программы неизвестен.

В 2011 году BAE Systems совместно с Dassault занималась разработкой беспилотника Telemos, базой для которого должен был послужить Mantis. В настоящее время этот франко-британский проект закрыт.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/27/uav


"..В прошлом году консорциум корпораций Airbus Defense and Space, Dassault и Leonardo согласовал общие требования и внешний облик беспилотника, получившего рабочее название MALE RPAS (medium-altitude, long-endurance remotely piloted air system). Планируется, что уже в следующем году начнётся активная работа по проекту, а к середине следующего десятилетия Франция, Германия, Италия и Испания начнут использование совместно разработанного дрона.

MALE RPAS создаётся в рамках многонационального общеевропейского проекта, участники которого пришли к соглашению, что новый дрон должен оснащаться двумя турбовинтовыми двигателями. Перспективный беспилотник позволит европейским странам отказаться или снизить зависимость от американских и израильских разработок.

Пока разработчики не раскрывают деталей проекта, однако известно, что на 2023 год запланирован первый полёт, а на 2025 год — первая серийная поставка беспилотников. Помимо дрона типа MALE, в Европе ведётся разработка беспилотного бомбардировщика nEUROn."

https://warspot.ru/11780-male-rpas-b...ik-dlya-evropy

----------


## Сергей72

*Разработка самого большого военного беспилотника привела к уголовному делу*
Арестован гендиректор ОКБ им. Симонова — разработчика БПЛА «Альтаир»

Как стало известно в пятницу, Советский районный суд Казани арестовал 18 апреля на два месяца генерального директора Опытно-конструкторского бюро (ОКБ) им. Симонова Александра Гомзина. По сообщениям ТАСС и казанского издания «Бизнес Online», его обвиняют в злоупотреблении должностными полномочиями (ч. 3 ст. 285 Уголовного кодекса), мошенничестве (ч. 7 ст. 159) и злоупотреблении полномочиями (ч. 2 ст. 201).

Исполняющий обязанности гендиректора ОКБ Владислав Лачугин сообщил ТАСС, что следствие (его ведет управление Следственного комитета по Татарстану) подозревает Гомзина в хищении 900 млн руб., что является невозможной для предприятия суммой, а само обвинение назвал абсурдным. Далее на сайте ...

https://vpk.name/news/213314_razrabo...nomu_delu.html

----------


## Сергей72

*В РФ осенью примут на вооружение беспилотник "Иноходец"*

МОСКВА, 5 мая. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ планирует осенью принять на вооружение беспилотный летательный аппарат "Иноходец", способный поднять в воздух почти полтонны полезной нагрузки и находиться в полете на протяжении 30 часов. Об этом сообщил заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов.

"Мы заканчиваем испытания, в этом году будем присваивать литеры "О" новой разработке - "Иноходцу". Это уже очень серьезный класс беспилотника для оперативных задач, у него полезная нагрузка 450 килограммов, он 30 часов может находиться в воздухе. Я думаю, что это вопрос сентября - октября месяца", - сказал Борисов в интервью телеканалу "Звезда", опубликованному в субботу на сайте канала.

Беспилотный летательный аппарт средней дальности самолетного типа "Иноходец" предназначен для ведения круглосуточной и всепогодной разведки наземных /надводных/ объектов. Его образец был продемонстрирован на выставке "Армия-2015". По данным открытых источников, его разработала компания "ТРАНЗАС" (ныне Группа "Кронштадт").

В РФ осенью примут на вооружение беспилотник «Иноходец» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" Холдинг «Росэлектроника» Госкорпорации Ростех впервые покажет широкой публике беспилотный летательный аппарат «Корсар» на Параде Победы 9 мая 2018 года. «Корсар» предназначен для разведки местности, осуществления патрульных и наблюдательных полетов и выполнения аэрофотосъемки местности в зоне радиусом до 120 км.

Новейший беспилотник оснащен поршневым двигателем и способен развивать скорость до 150 км/ч. Масса «Корсара» составляет 200 кг, размах крыльев – 6,5 м, длина фюзеляжа – 4,2 м. Беспилотный летательный аппарат «Корсар» является частью комплекса БЛА «Корсар», в состав которого входят несколько летательных аппаратов и единая наземная система управления.   

В перспективе комплекс может быть оснащен летательными аппаратами с улучшенными характеристиками и дополненной функциональностью. В частности, планируется увеличить радиус действия до 250 км, а также оснастить летательные аппараты системами радиоэлектронной борьбы и перспективными средствами разведки.

Минобороны РФ уже сообщило о намерении серийно закупать новый беспилотник. «Чтобы не было иллюзий или мнения, что у Вооруженных Сил только два типа беспилотных средств, мы именно поэтому показали две последние разработки – «Корсар» и «Катран». «Катран» – это БЛА вертолетного типа, а «Корсар» – это класс ближе даже к оперативному назначению беспилотного средства, который вот буквально свеженький, он недавно закончил государственные испытания, и мы серийно будем закупать», – сказал заместитель Министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

Важной особенностью комплекса является его многофункциональность, так как помимо военного применения, он может быть использован и для решения гражданских задач, таких как мониторинг окружающей среды, контроль автомобильных дорог и объектов инфраструктуры, предупреждение лесных пожаров, поиск и спасение людей.

«Корсар» разработан рыбинским АО «КБ «Луч», входящим в холдинг «Росэлектроника». Помимо самого комплекса на предприятии разработана и произведена электронная начинка дрона: системы связи, бортовые вычислительные комплексы и системы управления. Государственные испытания беспилотника «Корсар» завершены. В настоящее время проводятся работы по постановке комплекса на серийное производство. "

https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-vperv...parade-pobedy/

----------


## OKA

Потомок "Гоблина" - "Гремлин" .

----------


## OKA

"Компания ParaZero представила новую версию парашюта для мультикоптеров. Устройство анализирует движение летательного аппарата и при обнаружении свободного падения выстреливает парашют, замедляющий падения дрона для безопасности самого аппарата и окружающих. В отличие от предыдущей версии, новый парашют можно самостоятельно укладывать после использования, сообщает DroneDJ.

Поскольку количество используемых дронов постоянно растет, возрастает и риск для людей с их стороны. Например, многие телеканалы или студии используют мультикоптеры для съемки с воздуха, в том числе в городах, но при выходе аппарата из строя он может упасть на людей и нанести серьезные увечья. Из-за этого Федеральное управление гражданской авиации США (FAA), разработавшее нормы использования малых беспилотников, запрещает дронам летать над скоплениями людей.

Для того, чтобы обезопасить людей под дроном, а также уменьшить риск повреждения летательного аппарата, компания ParaZero еще в 2016 году выпустила парашют SafeAir. Теперь она представила его обновленную версию, которую можно устанавливать как на тяжелые промышленные беспилотники, так и на небольшие дроны, такие как DJI Phantom и Mavic Pro. Устройство крепится на верхнюю часть корпуса дрона и во время полета анализирует движения летательного аппарата. При обнаружении свободного падения или критического наклона аппарата парашют самостоятельно раскрывается и заметно снижает скорость падения дрона, тем самым защищая его и окружающих от сильного удара при падении.




Версии для разных дронов весят от 100 до 110 граммов — сопоставимо с весом камер для мультикоптеров. Компания заявляет, что, в отличие от предыдущей модели, пользователь теперь может самостоятельно уложить парашют для повторного использования. Устройство поступит в продажу летом, но компания называет лишь приблизительную цену — несколько сотен долларов.

Нидерландские и американские инженеры создали две аналогичные системы для перехвата дронов-нарушителей. Система представляет собой мультикоптер, который выстреливает сетью с парашютом в другой дрон. За счет этого оператор может не просто сбить чужой аппарат, а посадить его без серьезных повреждений.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/22/safeair

----------


## OKA

"Израильтяне испытали «аэромула» перевозкой раненого


Cormorant Urban Aeronatics

Израильская компания Tactical Robotics, «дочка» Urban Aeronautics, провела демонстрационные испытания перспективного беспилотного летательного аппарата Cormorant. Как сообщает UAS Weekly, во время этих испытаний, на которых присутствовали израильские военные, аппарат, помимо прочего, перевез медицинский манекен, имитировавший раненого бойца.

Cormorant, ранее называвшийся AirMule, разрабатывается с 2010 года. В 2013 году аппарат выполнил первый полет по заранее определенному маршруту, а в 2015-м — полностью автономный полет с самостоятельным расчетом маршрута. Начать серийное производство аппарата планируется в 2021 году.

Cormorant оснащен двумя вентиляторами, расположенными параллельно земле в корпусе, а также двумя толкающими вентиляторами в хвостовой части. Взлетная масса аппарата составляет 1,4 тонны. Беспилотник способен развивать скорость до 180 километров в час, находиться в воздухе до пяти часов и нести нагрузку массой до 635 килограммов. Предельная высота полета Cormorant составляет 3,7 тысячи метров.

Беспилотник разрабатывается специально для доставки провизии и боеприпасов в труднодоступные или опасные районы, а также для эвакуации раненых с поля боя. Во время демонстрационных испытаний Cormorant сначала по заранее заданному маршруту перевез на себе груз. В точке назначения аппарат разгрузили и положили в его отсек манекен, с которым тот вернулся обратно.

На время полета манекен был подключен к бортовой системе, отслеживавшей основные медицинские показатели (эти данные имитировались и передавались на пульт оператора). Кроме того, с «раненым бойцом» поддерживалась двусторонняя видео- и голосовая связь. Испытания, признанные успешными, проводились в аэропорту Мегиддо в Нижней Галилее.

В октябре прошлого года компания Israel Aerospace Industries провела демонстрационные испытания прототипа беспилотного вертолета Air Hopper, который можно будет использовать для эвакуации раненых солдат или доставки боеприпасов и провизии. Испытания аппарата были признаны успешными.

Во время испытаний Air Hopper были продемонстрированы два сценария: эвакуация тяжело раненого бойца и доставка боеприпасов отряду бойцов на передовой. Хотя подробности о демонстрации не раскрываются, известно, что беспилотник не перевозил людей.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/25/injured

В варианте "для людей" неплохо бы в нижнюю часть кевларовый коврик добавить)) А то ведь "летающий гроб"

 в прямом и переносном смысле получится))


"Дрон отучили рубить пальцы винтами 



ICRA 2018 / YouTube
Австралийские инженеры разработали активную систему защиты для дрона, не дающую его винтам нанести травмы человеку. Она состоит из пластикового контура, который устанавливается на ось вращения винта, но заметно больше его по размеру. Если какой-либо посторонний предмет или часть тела приближается к быстро вращающемуся винту, то сначала происходит касание контура и дрон за несколько сотых долей секунды успевает остановить винт, рассказывают разработчики в статье, представленной на конференции ICRA 2018.

Появления серийных и доступных мультикоптеров значительно упростило съемку с воздуха, доставку небольших грузов и другие задачи, но помимо удобства они также имеют и заметный недостаток — быстро вращающиеся винты дронов могут нанести человеку серьезные травмы. Некоторые серийные модели дронов оснащаются защитными кожухами, устанавливаемыми возле или вокруг лопастей, но обычно они предназначены для защиты самих винтов от бокового удара о предметы и не могут защитить человека, который, к примеру, поднес палец к дрону сверху. Кроме того, такая защита нередко ухудшает аэродинамику аппарата, увеличивает его массу и уменьшает время полета.

Варианты защиты винтов мультикоптеров


Paul Pound, Will Deer / ICRA 2018

Пол Паундс (Paul Pounds) и Уилл Дир (Will Deer) из Квинслендского университета разработали активную защиту винтов мультикоптеров, защищающую их от предметов, приближающихся с любой стороны. Они закрепили на роторах квадрокоптера пластиковые контуры, по размеру превышающие винты. Во время работы дрона контур вращается вместе с винтом, но, поскольку он заметно больше, то при поднесении руки к винту человек сначала сталкивается с контуром. Это резко уменьшает скорость его вращения, которая измеряется датчиком приближения. После того, как датчик обнаружил резкое падение скорости, дрон резко останавливает вращение винта и защищает человека от травм.

Для того, чтобы винт успевал останавливаться еще до контакта с рукой инженеры предложили замыкать контакты бесколлекторного двигателя таким образом, что создаваемый от вращения ротора ток заставляет двигатель вращаться в обратную сторону, что помогает очень быстро остановить вращение. Разработчики протестировали этот способ и показали, что ротор, вращающийся с частотой 260 оборотов в секунду, останавливается за 0,077 секунды после обнаружения контакта с контуром. Поскольку пластиковый защитный контур, вращающийся с такой скоростью, сам представляет опасность для человека, разработчикам пришлось найти способ снизить частоту его вращения. Для этого контур закрепили на подшипниках, чтобы он мог проворачиваться независимо от вала, а за передачу вращения от ротора на контур отвечает гроверная шайба, прижатая к обычной — поэкспериментировав с разной силой прижатия шайб друг к другу инженеры добились снижения частоты вращения контура до 15-35 герц при частоте вращения винта в 160 герц.

Ранее другие инженеры также представляли необычные защитные устройства для дронов. Например, японцы оснастили квадрокоптер двумя свободно вращающимися сферами, защищающими людей от винтов, а швейцарские инженеры создали для мультикоптеров складной каркас, позволяющий перевозить внутри груз. А в 2015 году стартап Fleye представил на Kickstarter безопасный дрон с одним ротором, но, несмотря на успех кампании, разработчики так и не выпустили его серийную версию.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/25/drones

Этап эволюции дронов))  Осталось только для гражданских аппаратов закрепить наличие подобных защитных систем законодательно)) 
Дружное - " Нет летающим мясорубкам! " )) Где-то в подвале тихо заплакал старик Ф.Крюгер))

----------


## Fencer

Испытательный центр беспилотной авиации планируют создать в Хабаровском крае https://27r.ru/news/khabarovsk/8548....barovskom-krae

----------


## OKA

"Израильский беспилотник Firefly сможет не только служить целеуказателем, но и самостоятельно поражать противника. Вчера, 5 июня, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что компания Rafael Advanced Defense Systems анонсировала новый барражирующий боеприпас.

Беспилотник Firefly (Loitering Sensor) был впервые представлен на выставке Eurosatory 2016. В этом году в рамках этого же экспошоу будет официально представлен барражирующий боеприпас Spike Firefly (Loitering Munition).



Демонстрация беспилотника Firefly

Как и предшественник, боеприпас Spike Firefly будет оснащаться несущим винтом, способным поднимать его на высоту до 60 м. Устройство сможет находиться в воздухе до 15 минут — в это время оператор сможет вести разведку или нацеливать дрон-«камикадзе» на вражеские объекты.


Барражирующий боеприпас Spike Firefly. janes.com

В компании Rafael анонсировали Spike Firefly как представителя семейства ракет Spike, поскольку в этом боеприпасе используются боеголовка и система наведения, применяемые в «Спайках». Длина дрона-«камикадзе» составляет 80 см, в разложенном виде винт имеет 60 см в диаметре. Небольшие размеры и масса Spike Firefly позволят переносить его одному человеку, максимальная дальность управляемого полёта составит 1500 м на открытой местности и до 500 м в условиях городской застройки."

https://warspot.ru/12094-svetlyachok-stanet-boepripasom

----------


## Avia M

Научно-производственное объединение "ПромТех" представило авиационной общественности свою новую разработку - беспилотный летательный аппарат (БЛА) вертолетного типа ПТ-100, взлетным весом 300 кг

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=483498

----------


## Pilot

ТЕЛЬ-АВИВ, 8 июн - РИА Новости. Израильские военные приспособили беспилотные летательные аппараты для эффективной охоты на воздушных змеев и гелиевые шарики, которые десятками запускают палестинцы в попытке поджечь приграничные поля и леса, рассказал журналистам один из создателей решения.

По словам полковника Надава Ливне, который возглавляет научно-исследовательское подразделение в командовании сухопутных войск, им удается перехватывать порядка 90% змеев и шаров, вторгающихся в воздушное пространство еврейского государства со стороны сектора Газа???.

"Мы уже сбили более 500 змеев и шаров. Я предполагаю, что речь идет примерно о 90% от запущенных. Но это все еще не стопроцентная защита", - говорит офицер.

Змеев, с которыми приходится бороться военным, палестинцы делают из палок и целлофана, подвешивая к хвосту горящую тряпку, пропитанную в солярке. Когда тлеющий в воздухе аппарат достигает израильской стороны, они перерезают трос, и он падает вниз, вызывая пожары. В последнее время с теми же целями все чаще используются воздушные шарики, наполненные гелием.

Ливне рассказал о двух методах перехвата. "Один - это "жесткое уничтожение". Беспилотник таранит змей или шарик и вместе с ними падает на землю, но сам дрон настолько прочен, что мы можем использовать его вновь и вновь", - говорит полковник. Еще одна технология, по его словам, позволяет захватывать змея в воздухе и приземлять в желаемой точке.

"Мы в сжатые сроки приспособили гражданскую технологию под наши потребности. Мы брали готовые коммерческие решения, вещи фактически с магазинных полок, и методом системного инжиниринга комбинировали их - как кубики из конструктора "Лего". Все в итоге получилось очень дешево, особенно если сравнивать с оборонительными системами", - сказал офицер.

Новая угроза появилась с началом многотысячных палестинских протестов, которые с конца марта идут вдоль границ сектора Газа с Израилем под общим названием "Великий марш возвращения". Несмотря на свою примитивность, беспилотная авиация палестинцев причинила ущерб на миллионы долларов, спалив обширные сельскохозяйственные и лесные площади.

"Свыше 1,8 тысячи акров (728 гектаров) сельскохозяйственных посадок подожжены воздушными змеями (правящего в секторе Газа движения) ХАМАС. Это эквивалентно по площади двум Центральным паркам (в Нью-Йорке), 22 "диснейлендам", 1 тысячи 363 полям для (американского) футбола. Уничтожены посевы пшеницы, манго, авокадо, которые могли бы накормить тысячи человек... В огне, уничтожающем природные заповедники, гибнут дикие звери", - говорится в видеоролике, который сняла пресс-служба израильской армии.

Правительственная пресс-служба Израиля накануне раскритиковала иностранные СМИ за недостаток внимания к "терроризму воздушных змеев". "Когда об этом пишут, то используются саркастические сравнения между "палестинскими змеями" и израильскими ( истребителями пятого поколения) F-35, чтобы подчеркнуть кажущуюся ассимметричность возможностей сторон и принизить значение новой волны террора", - сказано в релизе.

Израильтяне сейчас отбиваются от обвинений в "непропорциональном" применении силы против палестинских демонстрантов и призывов к международному расследованию кровопролития, жертвами которого с 30 марта стали свыше 120 жителей сектора Газа. В Иерусалиме настаивают, что военные действуют строго в рамках закона и используют оружие, чтобы не допустить вторжения многотысячных толп, нацеленных "на убийство израильтян и совершение терактов". Вину за массовые жертвы израильтяне возлагают на правящее в Газе исламистское движение ХАМАС.

Очередной раунд выступлений, чреватых новыми столкновениями с израильскими войсками, ожидается в пятницу.

----------


## Pilot

РИМ, 21 июн – РИА Новости, Александр Логунов. Американские беспилотники с 2011 года нанесли по Ливии как минимум 550 авиаударов, преимущественно с базы Сигонелла на Сицилии – это существенно больше заявленного даже в отчетах для Конгресса, пишет в четверг газета La Repubblica.

Такие выводы приведены в расследовании, которое журналисты провели вместе со специализированным ресурсом Intercept???.

Первое подразделение беспилотников Predator было размещено на базе НАТО Сигонелла в марте 2011 года. Спустя три недели они стали принимать участие в операции коалиции против войск Муаммара Каддафи.

Масштаб ударов, считают авторы расследования, существенно выше того, что официально декларировалось американскими военными. Так, в одном из полугодовых отчетов Пентагона заявлялось о 145 ударах по Ливии, в то время как бывший командир подразделения БПЛА на Сигонелле заявил Intercept, что за тот период его БПЛА совершили 241 боевой вылет, выпустив 243 ракеты Hellfire.

Подобные цифры, подчеркивает издание, бросают тень на данные, предоставленные Белым домом в ответ на запросы американских конгрессменов и сенаторов, а также мировых правозащитных организаций.

Удары по Ливии, отмечают журналисты, продолжились даже после падения города Сирт, главного оплота правительственных сил Каддафи, взятие которого называлось целью операции НАТО. Не прекратились удары и с приходом к власти Барака Обамы и затем Дональда Трампа, лишь став более скрытными, полагают журналисты.

Активные действия американских беспилотников в Ливии прерывались на несколько месяцев после падения Каддафи - аппараты ограничивались разведывательными полетами без боезапаса. Однако после убийства американского посла в Бенгази и, в особенности, после начала операции против террористов запрещенной в России организации "Исламское государство" точечные авиаудары продолжились.

К моменту окончания второго срока Обамы в январе 2017 года, подсчитали журналисты, было нанесено более 550 авиаударов. Более свежую статистику изданию добыть не удалось. Таким образом, операция в Ливии превосходит по масштабам аналогичные военные кампании США и их союзников в Пакистане, Йемене и Сомали (430, 319 и 94 авиаудара соответственно).

----------


## Avia M

беспилотный летательный аппарат MQ-9B SkyGuardian 10-11 июля 2018 года выполнит трансатлантический перелет из центра подготовки операторов беспилотников в Гранд-Форкс в Северной Дакоте в Глостершир в Великобритании.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/27/transatlantic

----------


## Pilot

Новосибирск. 28 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Первый российский тяжслый ударный беспилотник ОКБ "Сухого" "Охотник" вышел на завершающий этап наземных испытаний, сообщил "Интерфаксу" осведомленный источник.

"На Новосибирском авиационном заводе (НАЗ, филиал компании "Сухой" - ИФ) состоялась первая выкатка ударного беспилотника "Охотник" - он проходит наземные испытания в преддверии первого вылета",- сказал собеседник агентства.

"Первый полст "Охотника" ожидается в 2019 году",- отметил источник.

О ведущихся в ОКБ "Сухого" научно-исследовательских работах по созданию тяжелого ударного беспилотника в 2014 году сообщил директор дирекции программ военной авиации Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК), экс-главком ВВС России Владимир Михайлов.

"Сейчас работы ведутся, мы делаем работу на "Сухом", называется она "Охотник". Эта машина очень перспективная, сейчас идет научно-исследовательская работа до 2015 года, с последующим переходом в опытно-конструкторские работы", - сказал В.Михайлов в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы".

Характеристики разрабатываемого беспилотника в настоящее время не раскрываются. Согласно открытым данным, его взлстная масса составит 20 тонн, что сделает его самым тяжслым из разрабатываемых в настоящее время беспилотников. Сообщалось, что впервые он взлетит в 2018 году, а уже в 2020 году будет принят на вооружение.

В 2017 году в интернете была распространена фотография "Охотника", вырезанная из презентации Минобороны России, судя по которой, аппарат разрабатывается по схеме "летающего крыла" с трсхстоечным шасси.

Ранее информированный собеседник "Интерфакса" сообщил об испытаниях тяжслого ударного беспилотника массой более 7,5 тонн, разработанного казанским ОКБ им. Симонова в рамках темы "Альтиус-О".

Заместитель гендиректора "Техмаша" (входит в Ростех) Александр Кочкин в марте 2018 года заявил "Интерфаксу", что концерн начал разработку боевой нагрузки для беспилотников - это могут быть как средства ближнего боя, так и авиабомбы.

Генеральный конструктор - вице-президент ОАК по инновациям Сергей Коротков в декабре 2017 года сообщил "Интерфаксу", что в России работают над созданием ударных беспилотников, которые смогут организовываться в группы и координироваться между собой по защищенным каналам связи.

О разработке тяжелого беспилотника заявлял на форуме "Армия-2017" гендиректор РСК "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко. В ноябре того же года представитель компании отметил, что у них в проработке находятся БПЛА весом от 1 тонны до 15 тонн.

Президент РФ Владимир Путин заявлял на коллегии Минобороны РФ в конце 2017 года, что при реализации новой госпрограммы вооружения будет сделан особый акцент на оснащении войск высокоточным оружием, беспилотными ударными комплексами, а также новейшими системами разведки, связи и радиоэлектронной борьбы.

О планах оснащения российских Вооруженных сил ударными беспилотниками сообщал в октябре 2017 года министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу. "В ближайшее время на оснащение Вооружснных сил начнут поступать комплексы с многофункциональными беспилотными летательными аппаратами, способными решать не только разведывательные, но и ударные задачи", - заявил С.Шойгу.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

КИЕВ, 4 июл — РИА Новости. Украинская и турецкая стороны подписали меморандум о поставках на Украину беспилотных авиационных комплексов, сообщила в среду пресс-служба Совета национальной безопасности и обороны Украины.

"По результатам работы комиссии (по итогам заседания в Анкаре комиссии по вопросам военно-технического сотрудничества - ред???.) стороны подписали меморандум по поставкам в Украину беспилотных авиационных комплексов и создании совместного предприятия", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы.

Также стороны участники обсудили реализацию проектов в бронетанковой, космической и авиастроительной сферах.

"Стороны договорились о развитии сотрудничества в направлении беспилотных систем вооружения, о возможности создания совместного конструкторского бюро по разработке новых образцов двигателей для бронированной техники", - говорится в сообщении.

По данным СНБО, Турция подтвердила заинтересованность в закупке украинских самолетов Ан-178.

Россия неоднократно предостерегала от поставки вооружений на Украину, так как это лишь приведет к эскалации конфликта в Донбассе. Как не раз заявлял пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков, поставки оружия на Украину извне не будут способствовать урегулированию в Донбассе и реализации Минских соглашений. Замглавы МИД России Григорий Карасин также заявил РИА Новости, что Москва обеспокоена планирующейся поставкой летальных вооружений на Украину.

----------


## OKA

"Израильская компания Israel Aerospace Industries провела демонстрационные испытания перспективного дрона-камикадзе, мультикоптера, который одинаково эффективно можно использовать как для разведки, так и для поражения целей. Как сообщает Israel Defense, новый аппарат, выполненный складным, получил название Rotem.

При выполнении некоторых боевых задач может потребоваться проведение разведки и как можно скорейшее уничтожение обнаруженных целей противника. Для этих целей используются барражирующие боеприпасы, большинство из которых выполнены в виде беспилотников самолетного типа с разведывательными системами и фугасной боевой частью.

К преимуществам барражирующих боеприпасов относятся не только ведение разведки и поражение обнаруженных целей, но и возможность отмены команды на уничтожение цели. В этом случае аппарат перестает лететь к цели, набирает высоту и начинает кружить в воздухе, ожидая новой команды оператора.




Дрон-камикадзе Rotem можно переносить в рюкзаке. В сложенном виде размеры аппарата составляют всего 97 сантиметров в длину, 18 сантиметров в ширину и 13 сантиметров в высоту. О боевой части аппарата подробности не раскрываются.

В программное обеспечение беспилотника встроены несколько функций, включая экстренный возврат к оператору, полет к заданным координатам, полет по заданному маршруту, автоматические взлет и посадка, а также автоматический подрыв у цели. Вплоть до подрыва боевой части команду на уничтожение цели можно отменить.

В середине апреля текущего года американская компания AeroVironment представила систему взаимодействия разведывательных беспилотников RQ-20B Puma и барражирующих боеприпасов Switchblade. Благодаря такой системе беспилотник способен обнаруживать катера противника и передавать данные о них боеприпасу. Последний по команде оператора может обнаруженные катера уничтожать.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/19/kamikaze



"Европейцы открыли серийное производство псевдоспутников


Zephyr S Airbus

Европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus развернул серийное производство псевдоспутников Zephyr S, первые три из которых должно получить министерство обороны Великобритании. Как сообщает Defense News, предприятие по сборке спутников расположено в Фарнборо. До конца текущего года в Великобритании планируется собрать семь новых аппаратов.

Псевдоспутниками называют беспилотные летательные аппараты с очень большой продолжительностью полета. Такие беспилотники способны находиться в воздухе до нескольких месяцев. Для обеспечения большой продолжительности полета псевдоспутники делают из очень легких материалов, ограничивающих погодные условия, при которых те могут безопасно летать.

В частности, из-за легкости и хрупкости материалов, из которых изготовлены псевдоспутники, они не могут выполнять полеты на малых высотах, где высок риск повреждения быстрыми восходящими потоками, или в условиях турбулентности. Беспилотники с большой продолжительностью полета могут безопасно летать только на высоте от 10 тысяч метров.

В рамках серийного производство количество собираемых на предприятии в Фарнборо аппаратов планируется увеличить до десяти единиц в год с 2019 года и до 30 единиц в случае формирования большого портфеля заказов на подобные аппараты.

Министерство обороны Великобритании разместило заказ на беспилотники Zephyr в 2016 году. По условиям соглашения, псевдоспутники будут принадлежать британскому военному ведомству, однако управлять ими будут специалисты Airbus. Какие именно задачи планируется решать с помощью аппаратов, пока неизвестно. Ранее сообщалось, что Zephyr могут быть использованы для наблюдения и ретрансляции сигналов.

Беспилотники Zephyr S прежде носили обозначение Zephyr 8. Размах крыла такого аппарата составляет 28 метров. Вся его верхняя плоскость покрыта солнечными батареями. Zephyr S может выполнять полеты на высоте до 21,3 тысячи метров и нести полезную нагрузку массой до пяти килограммов. Аппарат рассчитан на полет продолжительностью до трех месяцев.

Между тем Министерство обороны России планирует принять на вооружение беспилотный летательный аппарат «Сова» с очень большой продолжительностью полета. Военные намерены использовать его для разведки и ретрансляции сигналов кораблям и военным объектам за Полярным кругом.

Беспилотник «Сова» сделан из углепластика и имеет размах крыла 28 метров. Аппарат рассчитан на полеты на высоте до 20 тысяч метров. Беспилотник оснащен солнечными панелями. Связь с аппаратом можно поддерживать по нескольким каналам, включая спутниковый. Беспилотник может выполнять полеты в полностью автоматическом режиме; при необходимости в полет может вмешаться оператор.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/17/zephyr

----------


## ZHeN

> Боевики разобрали потерпевший крушение восточнее н.п. Телль Васит на западе провинции Хама российский БПЛА "Орлан-10" и продемонстрировали камеру, которой велась съемка местности.


это нормально, когда боевые беспилотники летают с гражданскими камерами в качестве полезной нагрузки ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> это нормально, когда боевые беспилотники летают с гражданскими камерами в качестве полезной нагрузки ?


Уж больно странно. Наши вояки рапортовали, что дроны с собой информацию не возят, а только передают на базу.

----------


## ZHeN

дада, один юродивый  из "военной приёмки" рассказывал, что никаких накопителей информации на беспилотниках нет ...

----------


## Любомирский

По поводу камеры это нормально, если она обеспечивает приемлемое качество и удовлетворяет требованиям, только это не орлан, а суперкам какой-то.

----------


## Мотылёк

Новофёдоровка.Саки.Июнь-июль 2018г.
БПЛА  "Форпост" 
Прототип из Израиля

----------


## Djoker

> *В сети «засветился» уникальный российский дрон с бомбами*
> 
> Кадры, на которых, по версии экспертов, запечатлены летные испытания российского беспилотного летательного аппарата «Орион», попали в интернет. «Орион», который разрабатывается по заданию Минобороны по теме «Иноходец», совершает испытательные полеты уже несколько лет. В 2017 году аппарат демонстрировался на авиасалоне МАКС и форуме «Армия». До сих пор беспилотник позиционировался как тяжелый разведывательный аппарат большой продолжительности полета. Но на снимках, которые «всплыли» в сети, видно, что дрон несет под фюзеляжем две небольших бомбы.




В сети «засветился» уникальный российский дрон с бомбами - МК

----------


## OKA

" Дебютант «Соколиной охоты» - команда из Белоруссии откроет АрМИ-2018 в Казахстане

Команда из Белоруссии, впервые принимающая участие в конкурсе расчетов беспилотных летательных аппаратов «Соколиная охота», откроет первый соревновательный день в Казахстане. Таков результат жеребьевки, состоявшейся сегодня на полигоне Матыбулак, расположенном в предгорьях хребта Заилийский Алатау.

Согласно жребию, расчет БЛА из Ирана выступит вторым, команда из России стартует третьей, хозяева начнут состязания четвертыми. В ходе первого дня состязаний участникам конкурса предстоит подготовить комплекс БЛА к работе и выполнить разведывательные полеты в заданном районе, осуществить посадку и подготовить беспилотник к транспортировке.

Конкурс «Соколиная охота» пройдет на полигоне Матыбулак с 1 по 8 августа. В нем принимают участие Белоруссия, Иран, Казахстан и Россия. Все команды выступают на своих комплексах БЛА. Россия привезла в Казахстан беспилотный летательный аппарат «Элерон-3СВ» производства казанского предприятия «Эникс».

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2188147@egNews

----------


## OKA

"  Российский тяжелый ударный беспилотный летательный аппарат (БПЛА) "Охотник", который в части искусственного интеллекта станет прототипом истребителя 6-го поколения, впервые поднимется в воздух в сентябре 2018 года. Об этом сообщил ТАСС в кулуарах выставки "Армия-2018" источник в авиапромышленности.

"В сентябре "Охотник" впервые поднимется в воздух: будет совершена серия "подскоков" на взлетно-посадочной полосе (аппарат будет отрываться от земли на несколько метров и сразу садиться - прим. ТАСС). Эти тесты не станут полноценным полетом, но позволят безопасно проверить поведение БПЛА и работу его системы управления на начальном этапе взлета", - сказал собеседник агентства. Он уточнил, что ранее аппарат выполнял на "взлетке" только руления.

Собеседник отметил, что полные взлет, полет и посадка аппарата должны состояться в 2019 году. На сегодняшний день, добавил источник, с "Охотником" "ведутся различные электронные испытания".

Как сообщил ранее ТАСС источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе, российская концепция истребителя 6-го поколения до конца не сформирована, но уже сейчас можно выделить главный признак - отсутствие летчика и способность автономно выполнять любые боевые задачи. "В этой части - искусственного интеллекта и автономности - "Охотник" будет прототипом истребителя 6-го поколения ", - отмечал собеседник агентства.

По открытым данным, "Охотник" выполнен с применением технологии стелс, имеет аэродинамическую схему "летающее крыло" (отсутствует хвостовое оперение), взлетная масса аппарата достигает 20 т. По неподтвержденной информации, беспилотник имеет реактивный двигатель и сможет развивать скорость около 1000 км/ч. Контракт на разработку "Охотника" был подписан между военным ведомством и компанией "Сухой" в 2011 году. Первый макет БПЛА для проведения наземных испытаний был создан в 2014 году. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Источник: ударный беспилотник «Охотник» впервые поднимется в воздух в сентябре - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker

> *Россия получила заявку на беспилотник "Орион-Э" от ближневосточной страны*
> 
> МОСКВА, 20 авг — РИА Новости. Одна из ближневосточных стран прислала России заявку на покупку беспилотника большой продолжительности полета "Орион-Э", сообщил в интервью РИА Новости директор Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) России Дмитрий Шугаев.
> 
> "К этому беспилотнику проявляют интерес наши инозаказчики, к слову говоря, мы уже получили первую заявку от одной из ближневосточных стран. Это говорит о том, что мы находимся в тренде и стараемся занимать новые и перспективные ниши оружейного рынка", — сказал Шугаев.


https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180820/1526829375.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

Корпорация "МиГ" возобновила работы над ударным беспилотником "Скат" https://rg.ru/2018/09/11/korporaciia...ikom-skat.html

----------


## OKA

" Французы представили беспилотник поддержки с воздуха


Spectre MBDA

Французская компания MBDA представила проект электрического беспилотного летательного аппарата Spectre с вертикальными взлетом и посадкой и возможностью горизонтального полета. Как пишет Jane's, перспективный беспилотник планируется использовать в качестве системы поддержки с воздуха передовым наземным подразделениям в условиях боя.

Во время наземного боя бойцам может потребоваться уничтожить укрепленные позиции противника, бронированную технику на переднем крае или в глубине. Для этого обычно вызывается армейская авиация, которая с помощью более мощного вооружения, чем у солдат, может уничтожить указанные бойцами точки, а также попытаться подавить противника.

Традиционно для огневой поддержки с воздуха используются либо ударные вертолеты, либо штурмовые самолеты. Обычно с момента вызова поддержки до нанесения первых ударов по позициям противника в условиях боя проходит 30-40 минут. Предполагается, что беспилотники поддержки с воздуха смогут существенно сократить это время.

Представленный компанией MBDA прототип беспилотника выполнен по схеме горизонтального биплана с поворотными консолями крыла, на каждой из которых установлено по электромотору с воздушным винтом. Полет аппарата происходит по типу конвертоплана: при вертикальных взлете и посадке винты поворотом консолей крыла устанавливаются параллельно земле, а при горизонтальном полете — перпендикулярно.

Размах крыльев Spectre составляет два метра. Аппарат рассчитан на крейсерские полеты на высоте менее 100 метров на скорости до 180 километров в час. Дальность действия беспилотника составляет 10 километров, а продолжительность нахождения в воздухе — 60 минут.

Аппарат оснащен внутренним отсеком вооружения для ракет общей массой до 25 килограммов. Аппарат может нести либо две модифицированные противотанковые ракеты MBDA Enforcer, либо одну противотанковую ракету MMP. Вместо модуля для ракет можно установить систему радиоэлектронной борьбы и разведки или системы наблюдения.

Предполагается, что, получив вызов, Spectre будет взлетать с базы в тылу, в самолетном режиме долетать до переднего края и наносить удар по указанной наземными отрядами цели. Аппарат может некоторое время барражировать над наземными отрядами, ожидая команды на нанесение удара по позициям противника.

В августе прошлого года бывший директор и основатель американской частной военной компании Blackwater, ныне называемой Academi, Эрик Принс предложил создать частные военно-воздушные силы, которые бы действовали по контракту с правительством страны, не располагающей собственной боевой авиацией и летчиками.

Свое предложение Принс сделал правительству Афганистана, которое пока еще только формирует собственные ВВС. Чем завершились переговоры, пока неизвестно. По словам Принса, руководить действиями частной военной авиации можно будет с помощью специального приложения для iPhone.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/21/spectre


" Беспилотный летательный аппарат MQ-9 Reaper во время испытаний впервые с помощью ракеты класса «воздух-воздух» поразил маневрирующую мишень. Об этом, как пишет Military.com, заявил командующий 432 авиакрылом на авиабазе «Крич» в Неваде полковник Джулиан Читер. По его словам, испытания состоялись еще в ноябре прошлого года, однако информация о них до сих пор не разглашалась.

Ударный беспилотник MQ-9 был разработан в начале 2000-х годов и поступил на вооружение ВВС США в 2007 году. Аппараты такого типа предназначены для разведки, наблюдения и нанесения ракетных или бомбовых ударов по наземным позициям противника.

Reaper имеет в длину 11 метров и размах крыла 7 метров. Максимальная взлетная масса аппарата составляет 4,8 тонны. Беспилотник может развивать скорость до 482 километров в час, а дальность его действия составляет около 1,8 тысячи километров. Reaper может находиться в воздухе до 14 часов. Беспилотник оснащен семью точками подвески для ракет и бомб общей массой до 680 килограммов.

Во время испытаний беспилотник MQ-9 запустил ракету с инфракрасной головкой самонаведения, которая поразила другой маневрирующий беспилотник, игравший роль мишени. Испытания признаны полностью успешными. Какая именно ракета использовалась, не уточняется.

В первой половине 2010-х годов американская компания General Atomics занималась разработкой модификаций для MQ-9, которые бы позволили аппарату запускать по воздушным целям ракеты AIM-92 Stinger. Эти ракеты оснащены инфракрасными головками самонаведения и способны поражать воздушные цели на дальности до восьми километров. Такие ракеты входят в номенклатуру вооружений вертолетов AH-64 Apache.

Не исключено, что для запуска могла быть использована и ракета AIM- Sidewinder. Она также оснащена инфракрасной головкой самонаведения и может поражать воздушные цели на дальности до 35 километров. Формально такие входят в номенклатуру вооружений MQ-9, но фактически никогда на такие беспилотники не подвешивались и испытания запусками с беспилотника не проходили.

Между тем, на базе MQ-9 Reaper планируется разработать беспилотник, который в перспективе войдет в состав американской системы противоракетной обороны. В настоящее время для аппарата ведется создание новой системы обнаружения. С ее помощью беспилотник сможет обнаруживать баллистические ракеты и обеспечивать целеуказание. Разработка должна завершиться к октябрю 2021 года.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/21/airtoair

----------


## OKA

" Подразделения беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) разнородовых соединений Южного военного округа (ЮВО), в рамках проведения единого дня специалиста БЛА выполнили разведку местности в критических условиях.

В ходе мероприятий с применением комплексов БЛА «Гранат», «Леер» и «Элерон» военнослужащие отработали задачи по ведению фото- и видеосъемок огневых позиций и военных объектов условного противника при плохой видимости и сильном ветре до 10 м/с.

Полеты беспилотников производились на максимальных высотах до 5 тыс. м. Полученная информация о местоположении войск и строений условного противника оперативно передавалась на командные пункты. Военнослужащие также отработали экстренную посадку аппаратов на неподготовленные площадки в лесных массивах.

Основной целью тренировки расчетов БЛА ставилось уменьшение временных показателей передачи данных после обнаружения целей противника.

Единый день специалиста БЛА проводился на 23 полигонах ЮВО, в том числе в Крыму, Армении и Абхазии. В мероприятиях принимали участие около 1 тыс. военнослужащих, было задействовано свыше 200 единиц специальной военной техники, в том числе более 20 комплексов БЛА.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2197207@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Беспилотные системы на выставке AAD-2018 в ЮАР"

Обзор :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3360760.html

----------


## OKA

" Европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus провел испытания авиационной системы управления группами беспилотных летательных аппаратов, установленной на самолете. Согласно сообщению концерна, испытания проводились в рамках программы по созданию систем и методов взаимодействия пилотируемых и беспилотных военных самолетов. Во время проверок группой из пяти беспилотников управлял испытатель, находившийся на самолете оперативного управления.

Сегодня разные разработчики в разных странах мира занимаются созданием систем, которые позволят объединять беспилотные летательные аппараты в группы. Считается, что это упростит управление множеством аппаратов одновременно, а также позволит решать довольно сложные задачи. Например, всего один оператор с помощью группы дронов сможет взять под полное наблюдение определенный район. Кроме того, группа беспилотников сможет и одновременно вести разведку и наносить удары по целям.

В испытаниях, проведенных Airbus, использовались пять модифицированных беспилотных мишеней Do-DT25. Эти аппараты были оснащены новыми бортовыми компьютерами и системами обмена данными, позволяющими им самостоятельно выстраивать маршруты, объединяться в группе и перераспределять между собой роли. Во время проверок дроны испытывались как в режиме точного исполнения приказов оператора, так и в режиме самостоятельного решения промежуточных задач в ходе выполнения основной команды.

На испытаниях дроны и следовали в жесткой формации за самолетом управления, облетали «опасные» районы, указанные оператором, а также вели совместную разведку. Кроме того, специалисты проверили способность дронов замещать собой в группе выбывший аппарат. Все состоявшиеся проверки признаны полностью успешными.

В середине текущего года американская компания Kratos Defense & Security Solutions подготовила летный прототип беспилотного ведомого XQ-58A Valkyrie к испытаниям. Летные испытания нового аппарата, который должен будет выполнять полеты в связке с ведущим пилотируемым истребителем, планируется начать осенью 2018 года. В случае успешного завершения программы XQ-58A станут ведомыми для истребителей пятого поколения F-22 Raptor и F-35 Lightning II, а также для боевых самолетов четвертого поколения и бомбардировщиков.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/02/uavs

----------


## Avia M

военное ведомство приняло решение прекратить разработку самого большого беспилотного летательного аппарата (БЛА) «Альтаир», которой занималось казанское ОКБ им. М. П. Симонова. 

https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...a-bespilotnika

----------


## Djoker

> *Источник: решение о смене производителя беспилотника "Альтаир" примут до конца года*
> 
> МОСКВА, 9 октября. /ТАСС/. Решение о переносе производства беспилотного летательного аппарата "Альтаир" (тема "Альтиус") на Уральский завод гражданской авиации (УЗГА) будет принято до конца года, закрывать программу не планировалось. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
> 
> "Рассматривается перенос производства из ОКБ "Симонова" в УЗГА. Окончательное решение должно быть принято в декабре", - сказал источник.
> 
> Собеседник агентства добавил, что "о закрытии этой программы речи в принципе не шло". "Возможный перенос производства связан с известными проблемами в ОКБ", - добавил он.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5652285

----------


## OKA

> военное ведомство приняло решение прекратить разработку самого большого беспилотного летательного аппарата (БЛА) «Альтаир», которой занималось казанское ОКБ им. М. П. Симонова. 
> 
> https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...a-bespilotnika


Ну, не у всех есть возможность просматривать указанный ресурс))

" Прекращена разработка российского тяжелого ударного беспилотника "Альтаир", сообщила газета "Ведомости" со ссылкой на свои источники.

По данным газеты, Минобороны РФ приняло решение прекратить разработку единственного в России летающего ударного беспилотника большой продолжительности полета, который создавался в казанском Опытно-конструкторском бюро (ОКБ) имени Симонова. Об этом "Ведомостям" сообщил человек, близкий к министерству обороны, и два собеседника в оборонной промышленности.

Газета отмечает, что на разработку "Альтаира" (его также называют "Альтиус" - ИФ) с 2011 года было потрачено более трех миллиардов рублей.

"Собеседник не исключает, что задел будет передан Уральскому заводу гражданской авиации (УЗГА), где сейчас производится русифицированная версия израильского БЛА Searcher под названием "Форпост" и собирается ряд пилотируемых летательных аппаратов", - сообщили "Ведомости".

В прошлом году стало известно, что ОКБ им. Симонова испытывает дефицит средств для продолжения работ, хотя беспилотник был поднят в воздух и начал летные испытания; в связи с этим правительство Татарстана запрашивало в Минпромторге дополнительно до двух миллиардов рублей для разработки гражданского арктического варианта БЛА, говорится в статье.

"Ведомостям" не удалось получить комментарии Минобороны РФ, гендиректора - генконструктора ОКБ Александра Гомзина и руководства УЗГА.

По мнению эксперта, главного редактора специализированного издания "Беспилотная авиация" Дениса Федутинова, пока не ясно, имеет ли УЗГА компетенции по разработкам для реализации подобного масштабного проекта - до сих пор она занималась проектами в области сборки.

5 мая 2018 года Юрий Борисов, будучи заместителем министра обороны РФ (ныне вице-премьер), заявил, что работы над тяжелым беспилотником "Альтиус", который несет до двух тонн боевой нагрузки, завершатся в течение года. "Думаю, что в течение года завершим работу над тяжелым беспилотником "Альтиусом", который будет позволять нести боевую нагрузку до двух тонн", - сказал Борисов в интервью телеканалу "Звезда"...

Как сообщалось, в апреле 2018 года глава ОКБ им. Симонова Гомзин был заключен под стражу до 10 июня. В пресс-службе Советского районного суда Казани "Интерфаксу" сообщили, что Гомзин обвиняется по ч. 7 ст. 159 УК РФ (мошенничество в особо крупном размере, сопряженное с преднамеренным неисполнением договорных обязательств в сфере предпринимательской деятельности, если это деяние повлекло причинение значительного ущерба), ч. 2 ст. 201 УК РФ (злоупотребление полномочиями, повлекшее тяжкие последствия) и ч. 2 ст. 285.1 УК РФ (нецелевое расходование бюджетных средств).

После ареста руководителя сотрудники ОКБ им. Симонова опубликовали открытое письмо, в котором просили руководство страны вмешаться в эту ситуацию. "По мнению коллектива, данное задержание незаконно и направлено на оказание давления на главного конструктора и основного акционера предприятия", - говорится в открытом письме. В документе, который подписали более 290 работников ОКБ, утверждается, что "целью этого давления является рейдерский захват предприятия".

Коллектив ОКБ заверил руководство страны, что в случае "благоприятного разрешения сложившейся ситуации сможет "поднять на крыло" новое поколение беспилотных летательных аппаратов".

Спустя месяц информированный источник агентства заявил, что 21 мая Гомзина освободили из СИЗО по постановлению следствия под подписку о невыезде, он вернулся к работе.

В июне источник "Интерфакса" сообщил об испытаниях первого тяжелого ударного беспилотника массой более 7,5 тонн. "Беспилотник предназначен для длительных полетов, его масса - более 7,5 тонн",- сказал собеседник агентства. По его словам, речь идет о БПЛА "Альтиус-О". Ранее говорилось, что он весит 5 тонн.

Как сообщалось, первый опытный образец беспилотника начал полноценные летные испытания в июле 2016 года. "Подъем в воздух "Альтаира" состоялся в Казани в середине июля. Впереди у беспилотника обширная программа летных испытаний", - сказал тогда собеседник "Интерфакса".

По его словам, "Альтиус" относится к классу средневысотных беспилотных летательных аппаратов большой продолжительности полёта. Он представляет собой высокоплан с V-образным хвостовым оперением. Размах крыла аппарата - около 28,5 м, длина - 11,6 м. Аппарат оснащен двумя дизельными двигателями компании Red Aircraft с тянущими винтами.

Казанское опытно-конструкторское бюро "Сокол" в 2014 году переименовано в ОАО "Научно-производственное объединение "Опытно-конструкторское бюро имени М.П.Симонова". Основными направлениями деятельности АО являются научно-исследовательские, опытно-конструкторские работы по беспилотным летательным аппаратам, воздушным мишеням. Основной заказчик выпускаемой продукции и услуг - министерство обороны РФ."

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/632470

----------


## OKA

" Уменьшенный прототип перспективного высотного долголетающего беспилотника-биплана ApusDuo, разрабатываемого американским стартапом UAVOS, совершил первый полет. Согласно сообщению компании, электрический аппарат, оснащенный солнечными батареями, первые проверки аппарата прошли полностью успешно.

UAVOS относит ApusDuo к псевдоспутникам, беспилотным летательным аппаратам с очень большой продолжительностью полета. Такие беспилотники способны находиться в воздухе месяцами. Псевдоспутники можно будет использовать для разведки, ретрансляции сигналов, наблюдения, обеспечения интернет-покрытия, радиоэлектронной разведки.




Размах крыльев ApusDuo составляет десять метров. Беспилотник имеет три фюзеляжа, в носовой и хвостовой частях которых установлены крылья. Переднее крыло закреплено на фюзеляжах не жестко, а через систему шарниров. Заднее крыло размещено над килями. На киле среднего фюзеляжа беспилотника установлен электромотор с толкающим воздушным винтом.


Следует отметить, что электромотор с воздушным винтом работает не на всем протяжении полета — он включается только на время набора высоты, а также поддержания скорости. Часть полета беспилотник проводит в режиме планирования. Электромотор аппарата питается от аккумуляторов и солнечных панелей. Последние расположены на верхних поверхностях крыльев.

В ходе первого полета ApusDuo специалисты проверяли работу его бортовых систем и автопилота в режимах взлета, полета и посадки. После завершения испытаний аппарата разработчики соберут полноразмерный летный образец беспилотника с размахом крыльев 28 метров.

В полноразмерном беспилотнике управление полетом будет производиться за счет управляемого деформирования гибкого крыла. Как это будет сделано, не уточняется. Этот аппарат будет оснащен тремя электромоторами с толкающими воздушными винтами.

В начале августа текущего года европейский концерн Airbus завершил один из этапов летных испытаний псевдоспутника Zephyr S. Продолжительность этого полета аппарата составила 25 дней, 23 часа и 57 минут. Это рекордный по продолжительности полет среди беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/18/apusduo

Для таких аппаратов нужны высокоэффективные солнечные батареи , качественные двигатели и надёжная электроника " не имеющая аналогов в мире"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Много аппаратов...

https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1033298.html

----------


## Pilot

САМАРА, 15 ноя — РИА Новости. Отдельное подразделение беспилотной авиации будет сформировано до 1 декабря в артиллерийской бригаде 2-й общевойсковой армии в Оренбургской области, сообщает в четверг пресс-служба Центрального военного округа.

"Новое подразделение в артиллерийской бригаде 2-й общевойсковой армии в Оренбургской области формируется с учетом опыта, полученного в современных военных конфликтах???. Его появление позволит артиллерийским расчетам в онлайн-режиме корректировать огонь артиллерии", - говорится в сообщении.

По данным пресс-службы, подразделение будет оснащено комплексом беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) "Орлан-10", который предназначен для ведения воздушной оптико-электронной разведки, выдачи данных для целеуказания ударным огневым средствам, воздушной радио-разведки, блокировки сотовой связи, искажении навигационного поля GPS. Его полезная нагрузка включает сменные модули с тепловизионной камерой, цветной видеокамерой на гиростабилизированной поворотной платформе, фотокамерой, аппаратурой ретрансляции.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" Отдельное подразделение беспилотной авиации сформировано в горном мотострелковом соединении Центрального военного округа, дислоцированном в Туве.

На вооружение подразделения поступили комплексы беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) «Орлан-10», предназначенные для выявления командных пунктов противника по радиоизлучению в радиусе до 120 км, а также комплексы ближнего действия воздушной разведки и наблюдения «Элерон-3», способное осуществлять разведку в любых погодных условиях.

С начала декабря военнослужащие сформированного подразделения приступят к занятиям по боевой подготовке, в ходе которых выполнят учебно-боевые задачи комплексами по ведению воздушной разведки, радиоэлектронного подавления и корректирования огня артиллерии.

Единственная в ЦВО горная мотострелковая бригада была сформирована в 2015 году. На вооружении соединения стоят бронеавтомобили «Тигр-МСпН» и самоходные артиллерийские орудия «Нона-СВК».

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2205808@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Первый малый ударный беспилотник "Карнивора", способный перехватывать другие дроны и применять фугасные бомбы, создан в России и проходит летные испытания.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5909794

----------


## Avia M

Новые разведывательные беспилотники начнут поступать в войска в 2019 году. Об этом заявил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу во вторник, сообщает "Интерфакс".
"Завершается создание беспилотных разведывательных ударных комплексов средней дальности. Со следующего года они начнут поступать в войска", - сказал Шойгу на расширенном заседании коллегии Минобороны РФ.
По его словам, в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа в войска ежегодно поступают более 300 летательных аппаратов малой дальности и ближнего действия. "Их число в Вооруженных силах превысило 2100 единиц", - сказал Шойгу.

----------


## Djoker

> *В Минобороны раскрыли сроки первого полета ударного БПЛА «Охотник»*
> 
> Тяжелый российский беспилотник «Охотник» поднимется в воздух весной следующего года. Об этом в эксклюзивном интервью в программе «Служу России» сообщил заместитель министра обороны Российской Федерации Алексей Криворучко.
> 
> «В следующем году "Охотник" выйдет на испытания. Работа по этому проекту приоритетная, она идет на хорошем уровне. Весной мы ожидаем первый полет этого беспилотника. Это серьезная задача для нас», - сказал Криворучко.
> 
> Замминистра обороны также рассказал о том, что появившиеся в прессе сообщения о прекращении работ по ударному тяжелому беспилотнику «Альтиус» не соответствуют действительности.
> 
> «У нас действительно произошли изменения, эту работу выполняет другой подрядчик. В следующем году этот самолет будет поднят в воздух», - подчеркнул Криворучко.
> ...


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...91330-vo5s.htm

----------


## OKA

> "...Замминистра обороны также рассказал о том, что появившиеся в прессе сообщения о прекращении работ по ударному тяжелому беспилотнику «Альтиус» не соответствуют действительности.
> 
> «У нас действительно произошли изменения, эту работу выполняет другой подрядчик. В следующем году этот самолет будет поднят в воздух», - подчеркнул Криворучко...
> 
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...91330-vo5s.htm



" Российские предприятия оборонно-промышленного комплекса возобновили работы по проекту тяжелого ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата «Альтаир». В интервью телеканалу «Звезда» заместитель министра обороны России Алексей Криворучко рассказал, что летные испытания беспилотника продолжатся в 2019 году. При этом он отметил, что российское военное ведомство никогда не закрывало проект, а лишь произвело некоторые изменения, в том числе, передав эту работу другому подрядчику.

В начале октября текущего года сообщалось, что Министерство обороны России решило закрыть проект разработки беспилотника «Альтаир». Точные причины этого решения не раскрывались, но предполагалось, что поводом для закрытия проекта мог стать арест Александра Гомзина, генерального директора Опытно-конструкторского бюро имени Симонова, которое разрабатывало «Альтаир». Гомзина арестовали по обвинению в нецелевом расходовании средств на сумму более одного миллиарда рублей.

Тогда же сообщалось, что наработки по проекту военные могут передать Уральскому заводу гражданской авиации для использования в других разработках. В общей сложности на создание «Альтаира» военные потратили три миллиарда рублей. Конструкторское бюро имени Симонова занималось разработкой беспилотника «Альтаир» в рамках проекта «Альтиус-М» с 2011 года. Первый полет беспилотник совершил в 2016 году. К настоящему времени по проекту были собраны по меньшей мере три летных образца «Альтаира».

Максимальная взлетная масса «Альтаира» составляет пять тонн при длине 12 метров и размахе крыла — около 30 метров. Опытные образцы беспилотников оснащены двумя дизельными двигателями RED A03/V12 взлетной мощностью около 500 лошадиных сил. Аппараты способны находиться в воздухе около 48 часов. «Альтаир» рассчитан на ведение разведки с высоты 12 тысяч метров. Дальность полета аппарата составляет около десяти тысяч километров. «Альтаир» рассчитан на полезную нагрузку массой до одной тонны.

В настоящее время компании «Сухой» и «МиГ» занимаются разработкой тяжелого ударного беспилотника «Охотник-Б». Его испытания планируется начать в сентябре 2018 года. В 2019 году аппарат должен будет совершить первый полет. По итогам проекта планируется создать аппарат взлетной массой до 20 тонн. Какие-либо техническое подробности о перспективном беспилотнике не раскрываются. Известно только, что в «Охотнике-Б» планируется использовать технологии перспективного тяжелого истребителя Т-50 (ПАК ФА).

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/20/altair

----------


## OKA

" Французская компания Dassault Aviation совместно с Агентством оборонных закупок (DGA) Франции провели новый этап расширенных испытаний перспективного европейского ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата nEUROn. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, во время этих испытаний собирались данные о заметности беспилотника для радиолокационных станций боевых самолетов. Состоявшиеся проверки признаны успешными; в настоящее время специалисты занимаются анализом полученных данных.

Современные радиолокационные станции способны обнаруживать разные типы целей, причем дальность обнаружения зависит от отражающей способности объекта. Чем больше радиолокационных волн цель отразит обратно к радару, тем крупнее она будет выглядеть на экране. Для того чтобы сократить расстояние, на котором самолет может быть обнаружен радаром, были разработаны несколько технологий малозаметности. Специальная геометрическая форма, использование радиопоглощающих покрытий и композиционных материалов позволяют с определенного ракурса уменьшить количество отражаемых радиолокационных волн.

Технологии малозаметности, как бы «скрывающие» объект от радара, используются в некоторых типах современных боевых самолетов, включая Су-57, F-22 Raptor, F-35 Lightning II, J-20 и B-2 Spirit. Эти боевые самолеты имеют наименьшую заметность для радаров во фронтальной проекции. Благодаря технологиям малозаметности самолет имеет больше шансов как можно ближе подлететь к цели, прежде чем будет обнаружен радаром противника.

Во время испытаний на малозаметность беспилотник nEUROn выполнял полеты с авиабазы во французском Истре. В испытаниях также участвовали два истребителя Eurofighter Typhoon из состава ВВС Испании. Эти самолеты с разных ракурсов пытались обнаружить маневрирующий беспилотник и навести на него вооружение — ракеты IRIS-T класса «воздух-воздух». Помимо радиолокационных станций самолеты также использовали для обнаружения беспилотника инфракрасные поисково-следящие системы. Последние используются для обнаружения объектов по их теплу.

Разработка европейского беспилотника ведется с 2007 года. В январе 2012 года состоялась церемония выкатки nEUROn, а в декабре этот аппарат совершил первый полет. В проекте создания беспилотника принимают участие французская компания Dassault, шведская Saab, итальянская Alenia Aermacchi, греческая EAB, швейцарская RUAG, французская Thales и испанская EADS-CASA. nEUROn создается по схеме «летающего крыла» с применением технологий малозаметности.

Беспилотник имеет в длину 9,5 метра, а размах его крыла составляет 12,5 метра. Аппарат может развивать скорость до 920 километров в час и нести различное вооружение массой до 500 килограммов, например, две авиабомбы калибра 225 килограммов каждая. Все вооружение будет располагаться во внутренних отсеках. Следует отметить, что разрабатываемый аппарат на вооружение может не поступить — основной целью программы разработки заявляется получение несколькими европейскими странами компетенций в разработке различных малозаметных разведывательных и ударных беспилотников.

В декабре 2018 года европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus успешно защитил эскизный проект ударного средневысотного беспилотника с большой продолжительностью полета. Теперь компании, участвующие в проекте беспилотника, смогут приступить к его детальной проработке. Помимо Airbus разработкой аппарата занимаются французская компания Dassault Aviation и итальянский холдинг Leonardo. С проектом нового беспилотника разработчики намерены принять участие в тендере европейской Организации по сотрудничеству в сфере совместных вооружений.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/09/neuron


" Китайская авиастроительная корпорация CASIC приступила к летным испытаниям перспективного беспилотного летательного аппарата Skyhawk, создаваемого с широким применением технологий малозаметности. Как пишет Global Times, кадры взлета и посадки аппарата были впервые показаны китайским телеканалом CCTV 5 января 2019 года. До сих пор полеты беспилотника не демонстрировались.

Skyhawk был впервые публично представлен в виде макета на выставке в Чжухае в ноябре прошлого года. Тогда разработчики утверждали, что первый полет беспилотника успешно состоялся в феврале 2018 года. Технические подробности о перспективном аппарате пока засекречены.

Ранее некоторые эксперты предполагали, что беспилотник разрабатывается в качестве палубного аппарата для перспективных атомных китайских авианосцев. Он выполнен по схеме «летающее крыло» и внешне напоминает американские разведывательный аппарат RQ-170 Sentinel и палубный ударный X-47B UCAS-D.

В конце декабря прошлого года китайская корпорация AVIC приступила к испытаниям ударного беспилотника Wing Loong ID. Этот аппарат, совершивший первый полет 23 декабря, практически полностью изготовлен из композиционных материалов. Во время первого полета Wing Loong ID провел в воздухе 30 минут.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/08/stealth

----------


## OKA

" Военные произвели взрыв в 10 тонн тротила при расчистке Бурейского водохранилища в Хабаровском крае от скальных пород, что позволило пробить затор на 3,5 м в глубину, 120 м в длину и 30 м в ширину. Об этом сообщил во вторник заместитель министра обороны РФ генерал армии Дмитрий Булгаков.
"Работа проделана инженерными войсками очень большая. Сегодняшний подрыв, который есть, мы делали поэтапно, закладывали КЗС (кумулятивные заряды), потом тротил. Где-то 100 кг, где-то 500 кг. И так методом расчетов вышло 10 тонн тротила", - сказал Булгаков.
По его словам, "глубина, на которую на сегодняшний день вошли, это 3,5 м от уровня того, что было".

Он рассказал, что во время схода грунта по общему объему сошло не меньше 30 млн тонн скальных пород. "Задача стоит одна, чтобы пошла между двумя бассейнами вода", - добавил заместитель министра.
По словам Булгакова, военные планируют нормализовать ситуацию на водохранилище до 20 февраля.
"Рассчитываем, что первую протоку мы сделаем до 1 февраля. А параллельно с этим будем делать вторую. Одновременно пойдем... Чтобы избежать рисков (при паводке), стоит задача до 20 февраля сделать сообщение", - сказал Булгаков.
По его словам, в ближайшее время будет принято решение о перебазировании на место проведения операции по воздуху вертолетом Ми-26 бульдозера-экскаватора для того, чтобы ускорить работу.

"В район проведения работ по восстановлению нормального гидрологического режима Бурейского водохранилища вертолетами армейской доставлено более 170 тонн инженерных боеприпасов и взрывчатых веществ, в том числе более 2000 кумулятивных зарядов и около 80 тонн тротила", - говорится в пресс-релизе.
Поставленные задачи выполняют более 440 человек и 15 единиц военной и специальной техники, в том числе шесть вертолетов. "

https://twower.livejournal.com/2336267.html


Было :

https://twower.livejournal.com/2330545.html


"... В середине декабря 2018 года в Верхнебуреинском районе края в 70-80 км от села Чекунда произошел сход грунта с сопки объемом 34 млн кубометров, который перекрыл русло реки. Президент РФ Владимир Путин распорядился привлечь к ликвидации затора силы и средства Минобороны. В операции задействованы подразделения железнодорожных войск и отдельной инженерно-саперной бригады Восточного военного округа. Работы проводятся с сложнейших погодных условиях - при низкой температуре, высокой влажности и сильном ветре..."

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6024694

----------


## OKA

" Британские беспилотники Protector RG Mk1 станут первыми дронами в своём классе, которым будет разрешено действовать в «гражданском» воздушном пространстве. Вчера, 28 января, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что ВВС Великобритании заказали компании General Atomics Aeronautical Systems оснащение беспилотников системами уклонения от столкновений в воздухе.

Современные средневысотные БПЛА могут действовать только в специальных воздушных коридорах или зонах, закрытых для полёта гражданских воздушных судов. Благодаря специальной системе уклонения от столкновений в воздухе британские беспилотники Protector RG Mk1 станут первыми дронами в своём классе, которые смогут действовать в едином воздушном пространстве вместе с гражданской авиацией.


Британский Protector RG Mk1 является модификацией беспилотника MQ−9B SkyGuardian. defensenews.com

Под названием Protector британская армия получит беспилотники Certifiable Predator B RPA (усовершенствованная версия Predator B, он же MQ-9 Reaper), разработанные компанией General Atomics Aeronautical Systems. Изначально планируется принять на вооружение 16 дронов, которые заменят имеющиеся на вооружении 10 единиц MQ-9 Reaper. При этом Минобороны Великобритании рассматривает возможность увеличения заказа до 26 «Защитников».

От базовой версии MQ-9 Reaper модель Protector отличается усиленной конструкцией, удлинённым крылом, а также повышенной защитой от внешних повреждений (столкновение с птицами, удары молний). Кроме того, новые беспилотники имеют увеличенное время полёта (с 27 до 40 часов) и оснащены девятью точками для подвески вооружения (ракет MBDA Brimstone 2 и бомб Raytheon Paveway IV)."

https://warspot.ru/13935-britanskiy-...a-grazhdanskih

----------


## OKA

" Турецкие беспилотники выходят на международный рынок. 3 февраля, портал kokpit.aero сообщил о том, что компания Baykar Makina передала вооружённым силам Катара разведывательно-ударные дроны Bayraktar.

Согласно контракту 2017 года, Катар получил 6 беспилотников Bayraktar TB2 и 3 станции управления для них. Кроме того, 55 военнослужащих катарской армии прошли соответствующее обучение по управлению этими дронами.


Беспилотник Bayraktar TB2 для Катара. kokpit.aero 

Катар стал первым зарубежным покупателем турецких БПЛА. Кроме того, в прошлом году дроны Bayraktar TB2 заказала Украина. По данным портала kokpit.aero, украинская сторона заказала 12 единиц разведывательно-ударных дронов, при этом ранее сообщалось о контракте на 6 беспилотников.

Bayraktar TB2 — ударный БПЛА средней дальности, спроектированный и производящийся турецкой компанией Baykar. Разработка дрона началась в 2007 году, а спустя два года он совершил первый полёт. В 2014 году разработчики продемонстрировали турецким военным его финальный вариант, а в марте 2016 года Bayraktar TB2 был официально принят на вооружение турецкой армии.

Bayraktar TB2 может подниматься на высоту свыше 7300 м и находиться в воздухе до 24 часов. Аппарат способен отдаляться от пункта управления на расстояние до 150 км и работать в двух режимах (дистанционное управление или автоматический режим, включая самостоятельный взлёт и посадку). Максимальная скорость беспилотника составляет 250 км/ч, крейсерская скорость — 130 км/ч.

Длина дрона составляет 6,5 м, размах крыльев — 12 м. Максимальная взлётная масса беспилотника — 650 кг, при этом полезная нагрузка составляет 55 кг. Аппарат оснащён множеством камер и систем наблюдения, что позволяет использовать его для разведывательных целей. Кроме того, Bayraktar TB2 способен нести корректируемые бомбы и ракеты с лазерным наведением. "

https://warspot.ru/13983-turetskie-b...letyat-v-katar


" Американцы испытали беспилотный грузовой тейлситтер


APT 70 Bell Helicopter

Перспективный американский грузовой беспилотный летательный аппарат APT 70, разработкой которого занимается американская компания Bell Helicopter, совершил первый полет. Как пишет Aviation Week, первые испытания беспилотника, создаваемого по схеме «тейлситтер», признаны полностью успешными. В 2020 году аппарат станет частью программы NASA по интеграции беспилотной авиации в общее воздушное пространство.

Грузовые дроны сегодня рассматриваются в качестве основы перспективной беспилотной авиации. Такие аппараты будут перевозить большое количество различных грузов: от покупок в интернет-магазинах и почты до продуктовых заказов и донорских органов. В настоящее время множество компаний в разных странах мира занимаются разработкой различных классов транспортных беспилотников.

Тейлситтер APT 70 представляет собой четыре небольших самолетных фюзеляжа с электромоторами и воздушными винтами, объединенные двумя крыльями и двумя стабилизаторами. Между последними установлена обтекаемая грузовая капсула, в которую можно помещать грузы массой до 31,8 килограмма.




Аппарат способен выполнять вертикальные взлет и посадку на хвост. Уже полете беспилотник переходит в горизонтальный полет по-самолетному. Благодаря этому он может совершать быстрые перелеты между заданными точками, расходуя меньше энергии аккумуляторных батарей, чем если аппарат был выполнен обычным мультикоптером.

Беспилотник получил бортовое оборудование, обеспечивающее полностью автономный полет по заранее заданному маршруту или по автоматически рассчитанному маршруту между указанными точками. Разработчики утверждают, что беспилотник способен садить в указанных точках с высокой точностью даже в условиях, когда сигнал спутников GPS искажен или полностью подавлен.

Другие подробности о беспилотнике, проходящем испытания, не уточняются. В 2018 году Bell Helicopter проводила испытания небольшого грузового беспилотника APT 20, способного перевозить грузы массой 9,1 килограмма. Этот аппарат разработчики предложили на рассмотрение Армии США. Эта версия имеет дальность полета около 20 километров. Кроме того, создается грузовой дрон APT 1000 грузоподъемностью 454 килограмма.

В мае прошлого года конструкторы из Бэйханского университета в Пекине приступили к разработке крупного грузового беспилотника, который сможет перевозить грузы массой до одной тонны. Новый аппарат предназначен для гражданского использования — с его помощью можно будет отправлять товары или посылки на большие расстояния.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/02/05/apt70

----------


## Djoker

> *Российская армия в 2019 году получит первые ударные беспилотники*
> 
> МОСКВА, 11 мар - РИА Новости. Вооруженные силы РФ в 2019 году впервые получат разведывательно-ударные беспилотники, заявил, выступая на расширенном заседании Комитета Госдумы по обороне, министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.
> 
> "За шесть лет сформировано 38 воинских частей, на вооружение которых поставлено более 2 тысяч современных беспилотников. С этого года начнут поступать на вооружение разведывательно-ударные комплексы средней дальности", - сказал он.


https://ria.ru/20190311/1551688232.html

----------


## OKA

" Иран активно наращивает численность и расширяет модельный ряд ударных беспилотников. YouTube-канал IranGeoMil показал фрагменты учений Аэрокосмических сил Корпуса стражей исламской революции, в которых были задействованы более 50 дронов.




По данным «Российской газеты», на видео показан беспилотник Shahed-191, а также его винтовой «собрат». Кроме того, идентифицированы модели Shahed-129 и Shahed-123, сбрасывающие на цели «умные» бомбы Sadid-345. "

https://warspot.ru/14357-iran-pohvas...bespilotnikami

----------


## OKA

" Небезынтересный презентационный ролик семейства разведывательно-ударных беспилотников Ziyan, производимых китайской компанией China Jing An Import & Export Corp.
Недавно в этом блоге сообщалось о том, что данная компания испытала дрон вертолетного типа, способный применять различные свободнопадающие боеприпасы. На видео испытаний с дрона сбрасывались четыре 60-мм мины (минометные). Дрон способен летать со скоростью 80-90 км/час (максимальная – 145 км/час) в течение 45 минут и забираться на высоту до 5 тыс. метров. Стандартная боевая нагрузка 7 кг, максимальная – 28 кг. Размеры дрона – 1755x490x620 мм. "

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1570210.html

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны России разместило подразделения с беспилотными летательными аппаратами на Дальнем Востоке в районе Камчатки и Курил, сообщает газета "Известия".

https://iz.ru/850441/aleksei-ramm-bo...-dalnii-vostok

       "Минобороны развернуло подразделения беспилотных летательных аппаратов на Камчатке и Курилах. Речь идет об отдельных отрядах, которые станут помогать общевойсковым соединениям и морской пехоте", - пишет издание со ссылкой на свои источники.
       Беспилотники, как утверждают "Известия", будут патрулировать прибрежную и ближнюю морскую зоны, а также помогут гражданским спасателям и властям искать терпящие бедствие корабли и мониторить экологическую обстановку.

       БЛА получат части и соединения, расквартированные на Камчатке и на островах Курильской гряды.

       "Дроны на Курильских островах достанутся 18-й пулеметно-артиллерийской дивизии (ПУЛАД), дислоцированной на островах Итуруп и Кунашир. Это будет средний беспилотник "Орлан-10", надежно зарекомендовавший себя в боевой обстановке в Сирии. Камчатский отряд, по данным источников "Известий", вооружат БЛА дальнего действия", - сообщает газета.
       6 декабря прошлого года источник "Интерфакса" сообщил, что Россия разместила на Курилах береговые радиолокационные станции (РЛС) для прикрытия морских рубежей на тихоокеанском направлении.
       "Размещенные на Курилах станции наблюдения за морскими целями "Мыс-1" и гидроакустические комплексы создают сплошную зону для обнаружения и отслеживания всех надводных, подводных и воздушных целей", - заявил собеседник агентства.
       Осенью 2016 года официально сообщалось, что Россия разместила на Курильских островах новейшие береговые ракетные комплексы "Бал" и "Бастион". Боевое дежурство усиленными батареями несет дивизион комплекса "Бастион" на острове Итуруп и дивизион комплекса "Бал" на острове Кунашир, сообщала газета Тихоокеанского флота "Боевая вахта".

       Также российские военные сообщали о создании на курильском острове Матуа аэродрома, который принимает легкие военно-транспортные самолеты.

      Япония претендует на четыре южных острова Курильской гряды - Итуруп, Кунашир, Шикотан и Хабомаи, ссылаясь на Трактат о торговле и границах 1855 года.

    Позиция Москвы состоит в том, что Южные Курилы вошли в состав СССР по итогам Второй мировой войны и российский суверенитет над ними, имеющий международно-правовое оформление, сомнению не подлежит."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...505654&lang=RU

))

----------


## OKA

" Представители военных ведомств стран- участниц Содружества Независимых Государств (СНГ) обсудят во вторник в Ереване на юбилейном 50-м заседании Координационного комитета по вопросам противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) СНГ методы борьбы с беспилотными летательными аппаратами, сообщили журналистам в Минобороны РФ.
       "Одной из актуальных тем, которая будет обсуждаться на заседании комитета ПВО, станет опыт борьбы с беспилотными летательными аппаратами в ходе антитеррористической операции в Сирийской Арабской Республике и при проведении массовых спортивных мероприятий", - говорится в сообщении.
       Как уточнили в российском военном ведомстве, также будут подведены итоги деятельности Координационного комитета за прошлый год, рассмотрены вопросы организации и проведения совместных мероприятий оперативной и боевой подготовки объединенной системы ПВО СНГ в текущем году. Кроме того, в ходе заседания участники обсуждят вопросы подготовки военных кадров для объединенной системы ПВО и дальнейшие направления развития средств ПВО.
       В заседании Координационного комитета примут участие делегации от военных ведомств Армении, Белоруссии, Казахстана, Киргизии, России, Таджикистана, Узбекистана, Секретариата Совета министров обороны стран СНГ, предприятий военно-промышленного комплекса стран Содружества, руководители базовых организаций государств-участников СНГ в области исследования проблем ПВО и подготовки военных кадров.
       Объединённая система ПВО СНГ была создана на основе соглашения десяти стран содружества, подписанного 10 февраля 1995 в Алма-Ате. Срок действия соглашения не ограничен, оно открыто для присоединения других стран. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...505727&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" ПВО саудовской коалиции сбило собственный ударный БПЛА

https://www.thenational.ae/world/men...drone-1.847991

11 апреля источники в саудовской коалиции собщили, что сбили большой БПЛА хуситов над восточной провинцией Хадрамаут. Некоторые сообщали, что его сбили из ЗРК Patriot, что на подконтрольных территориях в Йемене Саудовская Аравия и ОАЭ развернули еще в 2015 г. Однако когда появилось достаточно кадров с места падения останков, выяснилось что ПВО коалиции сбили один из приобретенных в Китае ударных БПЛА CH-4B ВВС Саудовской Аравии.


https://twitter.com/JosephHDempsey/s...77528565268481




Все фото и ролики :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/814808.html

----------


## OKA

" Для ВВС Италии приобретут беспилотники, которые назвали «бесполезными железками». Итальянское правительство приняло решение помочь компании Piaggio Aerospace, ранее объявившей о банкротстве.

Серьёзные проблемы у Piaggio Aerospace начались в прошлом году, когда ВВС Объединённых Арабских Эмиратов отменили заказ на поставку дронов P.1HH HammerHead. Официальное решение ссылалось на «задержки и сбои в программе», при этом неофициальной причиной отказа от дронов называется то, что Италия срывает график инвестирования в разработку новой модификации беспилотника P.2HH и откладывает их заказ для своих ВВС, что было оговорено в контракте с ОАЭ.


​Беспилотник P.1HH HammerHead. piaggioaerospace.it

В апреле этого года Минобороны Италии официально отказалось от закупки беспилотников P.1HH HammerHead. Начальник штаба итальянских ВВС Альберто Россо на слушаниях в нижней палате парламента назвал уже построенные аппараты «восемью железками». Piaggio Aerospace осталась с нереализованными дронами и огромными долгами за уже поставленное оборудование и компоненты для P.1HH HammerHead — так, только компании Leonardo задолжали свыше €100 млн.

Теперь правительство приняло решение помочь компании, которая уже объявила о банкротстве и находится на внешнем управлении. Для ВВС Италии будут закуплены 4 беспилотника P.1HH HammerHead с возможностью дозаказа еще четырёх единиц. Кроме того, в Италию может быть возвращён один P.1HH, уже поставленный ВВС Объединённых Арабских Эмиратов. «Покупка послужит оперативным потребностям итальянских вооружённых сил и защитит стратегическую ценность компании, а также укрепит репутацию Италии как партнёра в общеевропейской программе беспилотных летательных аппаратов EuroMALE», — сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны Италии. "

https://warspot.ru/14608-vvs-italii-...e-bespilotniki


" Британцы создали дрон, способный проводить в воздухе неограниченное время. Журнал Popular Mechanics сообщает, что разработка может заменить беспилотники-псевдоспутники и заинтересовать военных.

15-метровый каплевидный корпус пустотелого беспилотника оснащён миниатюрными крыльями и хвостовым оперением. Для движения Phoenix использует так называемую переменную плавучесть. Чтобы двигаться вперёд, дрон набирает в себя воздух и, становясь тяжелее, снижается; для набора высоты воздух удаляется из корпуса беспилотника. Для повышения плавучести в Phoenix также используются ёмкости с гелием и водородом.



Беспилотник Phoenix

По сути, дрон проводит половину своего полёта в воздухе как летательный аппарат, который легче воздуха, а другую половину — как самолёт, который тяжелее воздуха. Поскольку у него нет двигателя внутреннего сгорания и потребности в топливе, теоретически Phoenix может оставаться на высоте неопределённо долго и действовать в качестве воздушной системы наблюдения или узла связи для вооружённых сил.

Корпус Phoenix изготовлен из углеродного волокна и, по словам разработчиков, очень дёшев, что позволяет делать дроны буквально одноразовыми. Беспилотник создан британскими научными институтами в партнёрстве с малыми предприятиями, на разработку ушло три года. "

https://warspot.ru/14609-britantsy-s...schiy-vozduhom

----------


## Fencer

Компания «Полярные авиалинии» презентовала беспилотные летательные аппараты https://news.ykt.ru/article/86600

----------


## OKA

" Для российских силовиков разработан дрон-парализатор, снабженный электрошокером и ослепляющим лазером, рассказал в среду советник гендиректора Научно-производственного объединения Специальных материалов (НПО СМ) Юрий Клёнов.

Беспилотник весом немногим более килограмма сможет нести дистанционный электрошокер, а также светодиодное или лазерное ослепляющее устройство, которое вызывает у человека временную потерю зрения без вредных последствий для здоровья.

"Террорист, преступник или противник может быть нейтрализован даже в укрытии или через оконную форточку", - заявил Клёнов.

Дрон оборудован камерой, которая позволяет оператору оценивать обстановку на местности и вести видеофиксацию. Дополнительно на беспилотник можно установить громкоговоритель, сирену и тепловизор.

Предполагается, что устройство может применяться для контроля запрещенных для посещения зон; его можно использовать как в условиях города, так и на открытой или гористой местности.

"Новинку в мае увидят посетители Третьего Научно-технического форума "День передовых технологий правоохранительных органов Российской Федерации". А в июне он будет представлен на Пятом международном военно-техническом форуме "Армия-2019", - сказал Клёнов. "

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/661237

----------


## OKA

Про дроны-бомберы :

" Испытания дронов-бомбардировщиков, вооруженных 60-мм минами в училище армейской разведки южнокорейской армии в Ичхоне. Май 2019 года. 

    

Для сравнения.
Китайцы, конечно впереди корейцев в этой области. Рой китайских беспилотников-бомбардировщиков вертолетного типа в действии :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4VfNuoTrE4

Новейший китайский ударный БЛА BLOWFISH 河豚 А3 вооруженный гранатометом QLB-06 :




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1612064.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

БПЛА «Орлан», Екатеринбург, 9 мая 2019 г.:
 
 
Источник на фото.

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/reutersanders/st...04949463044097

----------


## Red307

> https://twitter.com/reutersanders/st...04949463044097


Второй слева - стелс. Оружие видно, самого аппарата не видно.

----------


## OKA

" Российский тяжелый ударный беспилотник "Охотник", выполненный с применением технологии "стелс", в начале весны впервые поднялся в воздух с взлетно-посадочной полосы Новосибирского авиационного завода им. Чкалова. Об этом сообщили ТАСС два источника в авиастроительной отрасли, отметив, что испытания не являются полетом.
"Охотник" в начале весны впервые совершил полный разгон и оторвался от взлетно-посадочной полосы Новосибирского авиазавода. Аппарат поднялся в воздух на высоту нескольких метров, совершив так называемый подскок, после чего сразу приземлился", - рассказал один из собеседников агентства.

Другой источник в отрасли подчеркнул ТАСС, что испытания "не являются полноценным полетом, а только предваряют его и нужны для финальной проверки аэродинамики машины, ее управляемости и работы бортовых систем". Он добавил, что в течение нескольких недель была проведена серия "подскоков" "Охотника". "При этом все действия беспилотного самолета, включая руление, разбег, набор скорости, подскок в воздух, приземление и остановку в конце ВПП, были выполнены "Охотником" автономно", - сообщил собеседник.

По открытым данным, "Охотник" выполнен с применением технологии "стелс" (снижает радиолокационную заметность) по схеме "летающее крыло", взлетная масса аппарата достигает 20 т, беспилотник имеет реактивный двигатель и сможет развивать скорость в полете до 1000 км/ч. Контракт на разработку "Охотника" был подписан между военным ведомством и компанией "Сухой" в 2011 году. Первый макет этого летательного аппарата для проведения наземных испытаний был создан в 2014 году.

Как ранее сообщал ТАСС, в ноябре 2018 года "Охотник" впервые совершил пробежку по полосе Новосибирского авиавода, разогнавшись на земле до скорости 200 км/ч. К испытаниям беспилотника привлекается специализированный истребитель-лаборатория Су-57, на котором отрабатывается бортовое оборудование "Охотника" в полете. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6470291

----------


## Avia M

Российский тяжелый ударный беспилотник "Охотник" впервые представят для широкой публики на выставке "Армия-2019". Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на пресс-службу Минобороны.

В сообщении указывается, что беспилотник "Охотник" будет показан на открытой площадке Конгрессно-выставочного центра "Патриот". "В два раза увеличена экспозиция новейших и перспективных образцов вооружения, военной и специальной техники на открытой площадке Конгрессно-выставочного центра "Патриот"... [будет показан] БПЛА [беспилотный летательный аппарат] "Охотник", - обозначили в ведомстве участие аппарата в экспозиции среди других новых образцов.

----------


## Red307

> Российская компания производитель беспилотников сбежала в США вместе с сотрудниками
> 
> Российский производитель беспилотных летательных аппаратов ADA Aerospace подписала соглашение со штатом Нью-Йорк о перемещении производства и сотрудников из России в США.
> 
> Штат Нью-Йорк выделяет территорию для организации производства площадью 4000 м^2, инвестиции в 200 млн. долларов, гранты и субсидии переезжающим в США сотрудниками для размещения и адаптации в американское общество.
> 
> В России разработки компании не нашли заказчиков. Министерство обороны сотрудничает с другими фирмами Zala, Сухой. МЧС России разработки ADA для поиска людей и работы в арктических условиях также не заинтересовали.
> 
> Стоит отметить что последняя разработка ADA Triade появилась в феврале 2019 года и сразу заинтересовала иностранного заказчика. Спустя месяц компании уже предоставили все условия для разворачивания производства в США, что говорит о гибкости американской стороны при привлечении перспективных разработок.


https://zen.yandex.ru/media/analitik...239a00b3a767be

----------


## OKA

" Подразделения беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) 8-й общевойсковой армии Южного военного округа в рамках проведения единого дня специалиста выполнили разведку местности в Ростовской области на высотах до 5 тыс. метров.

Военнослужащие отработали ведение фото- и видеосъемки огневых позиций и военных объектов условного противника с применением беспилотников в условиях сильного ветра до 10 м/с.

Полученная информация о местоположении войск и строений «противника» оперативно передавалась на командные пункты. Военнослужащие отработали экстренную посадку аппаратов на неподготовленные площадки в лесных массивах.

В мероприятиях принимали участие около 100 военнослужащих, было задействовано свыше 30 единиц специальной военной техники, в том числе более 10 комплексов БЛА.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2234875@egNews

----------


## OKA

" На Камчатке расчеты комплексов беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА) «Форпост» смешанного авиационного полка морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота совершенствуют навыки ведения разведки в сложных метеоусловиях.

В период влияния на полуостров циклона операторы беспилотных летательных аппаратов «Форпост» отработали практические действия по ведению разведки на местности при ограниченной видимости и порывистом ветре, а также оперативной передаче полученных данных в вышестоящий штаб. «Форпосты» осуществляли контроль за морскими целями в прибрежных районах и действовали в районе берегового полигона боевой подготовки. Кроме того, операторы комплекса БПЛА тренировали технику пилотирования беспилотных летательных аппаратов в предгорье.

К тренировке привлекалось два расчета БПЛА «Форпост».
Отдел информационного обеспечения Приморского региона (г. Владивосток) "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2235477@egNews

----------


## Polikarpoff

*Беспилотник "Скат" наступает на пятки "Охотнику"*

После того как "Сухой" представил свой тяжелый стелс-беспилотник "Охотник", показать свой вариант БПЛА планирует МиГ. До конца этого года компания планирует согласовать с Минообороны тактико-техническое задание на тяжелый беспилотник "Скат".

В "МиГе" полагают, что ниша, в которой он будет находиться, сейчас не закрыта в России. Как подчеркнул в интервью РИА "Новости" гендиректор корпорации Илья Тарасенко, после согласования ТТЗ в компании сразу перейдут к опытно-конструкторским работам.

Стоит отметить, что у "Ската" непростая судьба, и в конкуренции с "Сухим" МиГ опять в роли догоняющего.

Впервые "Скат" представили на авиакосмическом салоне МАКС-2007 в виде полноразмерного макета. Затем проект заморозили и возобновили только после 2014 года. Планируется, что "Скат" будет вооружаться авиабомбами (КАБ) и управляемыми ракетами Х-59 и Х31.

https://utro.ru/army/2019/06/17/1403983.shtml
.....

----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker

*Форум "Армия-2019" за несколько дней до открытия*





https://saidpvo.livejournal.com/851537.html

----------


## Avia M

Концерн "Калашников" представил новинку среди ударных дронов - беспилотник-камикадзе "ZALA Ланцет".
Как рассказал журналистам гендиректор Ростеха Сергей Чемезов, новый интеллектуальный комплекс "ZALA Ланцет" включает в себя разведывательный, связной, навигационный и высокоточный ударный элемент. "В условиях новых боевых действий он способен наносить удары в воздухе, на земле и воде без создания наземной или морской инфраструктуры. По эффективности эта система превосходит стандартные виды вооружений, но стоит несоизмеримо меньше", - сказал Чемезов.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6586790

Стандартное вооружение под списание? :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Концерн "Калашников" представил новинку среди ударных дронов - беспилотник-камикадзе "ZALA Ланцет".
> Как рассказал журналистам гендиректор Ростеха Сергей Чемезов, новый интеллектуальный комплекс "ZALA Ланцет" включает в себя разведывательный, связной, навигационный и высокоточный ударный элемент. "В условиях новых боевых действий он способен наносить удары в воздухе, на земле и воде без создания наземной или морской инфраструктуры. По эффективности эта система превосходит стандартные виды вооружений, но стоит несоизмеримо меньше", - сказал Чемезов.
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6586790
> 
> Стандартное вооружение под списание?






"..По данным разработчиков, комплекс «ZALA ЛАНЦЕТ» оснащён несколькими типами систем наведения: координатным, использующим оптико-электронные средства и комбинированным. Кроме того, беспилотник оснащён телевизионным каналом связи, передающим изображение цели, что позволяет подтвердить успешность поражения. Тип взрывателя — предконтактный. Комплекс способен поражать цели в радиусе до 40 км. Максимальная взлётная масса — 12 кг."

https://warspot.ru/14990-zala-lantse...adze-po-russki

Эффективность надо бы на практике проверить)) В Сирии , например.

----------


## Avia M

Беспилотный аппарат "Корсар" представлен на форуме "Армия-2019" в варианте разведчика
Аппарат предназначен для всепогодной воздушной разведки местности, проведения патрульных и наблюдательных полетов, а также для выполнения аэрофотосъемки.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6613714...ce=warfiles.ru

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 3 августа. /ТАСС/. Российский тяжелый ударный беспилотный летательный аппарат "Охотник" разработки КБ Сухого совершил первый полет. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6730536...medium=desktop

----------


## Pilot

еще про Охотник https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3727626.html

----------


## ZHeN



----------


## OKA

> 


Хорошая новость ! 

Он отлично выглядит))

----------


## Avia M

"Чемодан" в комплекте.  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> "Чемодан" в комплекте.


Авиамоделизм)) Военный))

----------


## Сергей-1982

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...213-HkyGR.html 
*Опубликовано новое видео испытаний российского БПЛА «Охотник»*

----------


## Сергей-1982

*Беспилотный летательный аппарат «Альтиус-У» совершил первый полет*

----------


## Avia M

> " На Камчатке расчеты комплексов беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА) «Форпост» смешанного авиационного полка морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота совершенствуют навыки ведения разведки в сложных метеоусловиях.


Минобороны России на своих официальных страницах в Twitter и Youtube опубликовало видео первого полета беспилотного летательного аппарата (БПЛА) "Форпост-Р".

https://youtu.be/HjTmyw3HEic

----------


## OKA

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...7&postcount=71

----------


## Сергей-1982

> ЦАМТО, 30 августа.* Серийное производство разведывательного БЛА «Орион» для российской армии уже началось, заявил в интервью «РИА Новости» гендиректор компании «Кронштадт» Сергей Богатиков.*
> Поставка первого комплекса с БЛА «Орион» для Минобороны РФ запланирована на 2019 год.
> 
> «То, что готовится к поставке сейчас – это больше установочная партия, но это уже первый серийный контракт. Мы сейчас начинаем работу над созданием крупносерийного производства, это до семи таких комплексов в год или порядка 30 БЛА», – цитирует «РИА Новости» С.Богатикова.


 ЦАМТО / Новости / Началось серийное производство разведывательного БЛА

----------


## Igor_k

Т.е. Кронштадт перестал быть чисто гражданским ?

----------


## Red307

Сегодня на МАКСе

----------


## Pilot

Это просто макет, интересней Орион, особенно табличка с описанием на русском и английском. Как будто про разные аппараты :)))

----------


## OKA

" Сербские вооружённые силы станут первой европейской армией с китайскими дронами на вооружении.  13 сентября, портал stripes.com сообщил о том, что в ближайшие месяцы Сербия получит беспилотники Chengdu Wing Loong-1.

В течение шести месяцев в Сербию должны прибыть девять беспилотников Chengdu Pterodactyl-1. Детали сделки не разглашаются, однако известно, что ВС Сербии могут докупить ещё 15 таких разведывательно-ударных дронов.

Беспилотники семейства Wing Loong начали поставляться на экспорт в 2010 году. Известно, что эти дроны используются в Алжире, Египте, Индонезии, Казахстане, Нигерии, Пакистане, Саудовской Аравии, Объединённых Арабских Эмиратах и ​​Узбекистане.

В феврале прошлого года AVIC провела лётные испытания БПЛА Wing-Loong II («Птеродактиль 2»), а уже в октябре текущего года ВВС Пакистана объявили о покупке 48 новых китайских беспилотников. Кроме того, в ноябре Минобороны Египта объявило о заказе 32 дронов Wing Loong ID.

Wing Loong — китайский разведывательно-ударный беспилотный летательный аппарат, разработанный компанией Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group. Внешне «Птеродактиль» копирует американские беспилотники MQ-1 Predator и MQ-9 Reaper, но существенно уступает им по ударным и разведывательным возможностям, что частично компенсируется более низкой ценой. "

https://warspot.ru/15521-kitayskie-b...etyat-v-evropu

----------


## OKA

" Индийские ударные дроны Rustom-II понесли первую потерю. 19 сентября, портал businesstoday.in сообщил о том, что беспилотник Rustom-II потерпел крушение во время испытательного полёта.

Аппарат упал вблизи полигона Чаллакере, принадлежащего индийской Организации оборонных исследований и разработок (Defence Research and Development Organization, DRDO). Очевидцам удалось заснять момент падения дрона.



Падение беспилотника Rustom-II

Rustom-II упал на поле, не причинив разрушений и жертв. Обломки дрона также попали в объективы очевидцев.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUFRhKqUR3g
Обломки беспилотника Rustom-II

Испытания Rustom-II проводятся с сентября 2013 года на аэродроме Колар в пригороде Бангалора. По итогам наземного тестирования в конструкцию беспилотника были внесены некоторые изменения, включая устранение неполадок бортовых систем и снижение общей массы (именно поэтому первый полёт был задержан более чем на три года). В DRDO беспилотник Rustom-II называют одним из лучших в мире и ставят его в один ряд с американскими ударными дронами Predator (англ. — хищник).

Аппарат длиной 9,5 м с размахом крыла 20,6 м сможет развивать скорость до 250 км/ч, радиус его полёта достигает 250 км. Масса дрона составляет 1,8 т, при этом он может нести до 350 кг полезной нагрузки и находиться в воздухе до 30 часов. Беспилотник штатно оснащается всепогодным разведывательным модулем, радиолокационной станцией, а также системами электронной и радиоразведки. Кроме того, Rustom-II потенциально может нести вооружение, о типе которого разработчики пока не сообщают. "

https://warspot.ru/15554-rustom-ii-pervaya-poterya

----------


## OKA

" В скором времени в Вооруженных силах появится первый отряд дальних беспилотных разведчиков, сообщили «Известиям» источники в Минобороны. Подразделение, которое будет сформировано в Западном военном округе, оснастят новейшими дронами «Форпост-Р», но позже их заменят на перспективные «Альтиусы». Это серьезно повысит боевые возможности российских войск на западном стратегическом направлении, считают опрошенные «Известиями» эксперты. БПЛА смогут не только вести разведку и наносить удары высокоточными бомбами и ракетами, но и «подсвечивать» цели для «Искандеров» или «Калибров».

На западных рубежах

Часть, вооруженная беспилотными летательными аппаратами (БПЛА), будет развернута в Шаталово Смоленской области, уточнили собеседники «Известий» в военном ведомстве. Воздушные разведчики давно облюбовали этот район. Еще перед Великой Отечественной здесь был построен военный аэродром. В советские годы на нем долгое время базировался 47-й отдельный гвардейский разведывательный авиационный Краснознаменный ордена Суворова Борисовский авиаполк.

Аэродром Шаталово расположен в важной географической точке, откуда можно контролировать все транспортные коммуникации, ведущие к Москве и в центральную часть России с запада, считает военный эксперт Антон Лавров.

— Беспилотники «Альтиус», которые получат практически неограниченный радиус действия, смогут патрулировать самый важный участок западной границы, — рассказал он «Известиям». — Они без проблем будут не только контролировать границу с Белоруссией, но смогут совершать и полеты вдоль кордона вплоть до Балтийского моря на севере. На юге под их присмотром окажется вся северная граница современной Украины. То, что первый отряд новых дронов-разведчиков будет дислоцирован на Смоленщине, говорит о том, что Вооруженные силы уделяют западному стратегическому направлению самое пристальное внимание.

Новая техника усилит группировку Сухопутных войск на западе страны, считает эксперт. Отечественные беспилотники могут интегрироваться в единый информационный контур вместе с ударными системами, расположенными на земле, в небе и на воде. Такие возможности позволяют комплексно применять вооружение вплоть до ракет «Калибр» или «Искандер». Их расчеты смогут использовать информацию, в режиме реального времени поступающую с разведдронов. Удары высокоточными бомбами и ракетами, которые находятся на борту БПЛА, будут наноситься по команде оператора.

Беспилотники способны действовать в интересах не только сухопутных сил, но и ВКС страны. А со временем БПЛА «Альтиус» смогут заменить самолеты-разведчики Су-24МР, которые практически выработали свой ресурс, но еще стоят на вооружении, отметил военный эксперт.

Проверенный «Форпост»

Сейчас многоцелевые беспилотники «Форпост-Р» — одни из самых распространенных и надежных в Вооруженных силах. Первый испытательный полет этот БПЛА совершил в конце 2013 года и уже через несколько месяцев начал производиться серийно. Сейчас такие дроны активно применяются в Сирии для поиска и идентификации целей, а также мониторинга результатов ударов крылатых ракет, что позволяет повысить эффективность огневых налетов.

«Форпост-Р» предназначен для сбора разведданных, осуществления поисково-наблюдательных операций и ряда других задач. Беспилотник имеет солидный запас топлива и может действовать в радиусе до 250 км от расположения оператора, развивать скорость более 200 км/ч и находиться в воздухе до 17 часов. Дрон весит более 450 кг.

Буква Р в названии машины говорит о том, что дрон изготовлен именно в разведывательном варианте. В качестве средств слежения и наблюдения на них устанавливаются электрооптическая и инфракрасная камеры, что обеспечивает возможность круглосуточного использования аппарата..."

https://iz.ru/915258/aleksei-ramm-bo...h-razvedchikov

----------


## OKA

" Новый китайский беспилотный летательный аппарат GJ 11 разработан авиационной корпорацией Hongdu и ;построен силами государственной авиастроительной корпорации AVIC. Боевой дрон сконструирован по схеме летающего крыла.

 


Сверзвуковой разведывательный малозаметный высотный беспилотный летательный аппарат "

  




Парад :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/

----------


## Казанец

Темке-то уж, гляди-ка, двенадцатый год пошёл. Реальная ситуация с беспилотниками:

----------


## OKA

> Темке-то уж, гляди-ка, двенадцатый год пошёл. Реальная ситуация с беспилотниками:


Например :

" Новый российский беспилотник «Орлан-30» готовится к поставке в Вооруженные силы РФ, рассказали «Звезде» в Министерстве обороны РФ. Дрон поступит в войска уже в следующем году.

Летательный аппарат уже был протестирован в Сирийской Арабской Республике, а также использовался на стратегических командно-штабных учениях «Центр-2019».

Беспилотный комплекс «Орлан-30» разработан в ООО «Специальный технологический центр» («СТЦ») и является дальнейшим развитием семейства БЛА «Орлан-10». Он предназначен для ведения наблюдения за протяженными и локальными объектами в труднодоступной местности. По цифровым каналам связи с беспилотником можно передавать координаты противника на пункт управления огнем артиллерийских подразделений.

Дрон оборудован усовершенствованной, по сравнению со своим предшественником «Орланом-10», оптико-электронной системой, а также специальным комплексом наведения. Беспилотник весит около 30 килограммов.

Он способен преодолевать расстояние до 300 километров при крейсерской скорости в 150 километров в час. При этом «Орлан-30» может лететь без остановки пять часов.

Стратегические командно-штабные учения «Центр-2019», на которых прошел испытание беспилотник, проходили с 16 по 21 сентября 2019 года под руководством начальника Генерального штаба ВС РФ, первого заместителя министра обороны России генерала армии Валерия Герасимова. "

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...458-V0jav.html

----------


## OKA

"  Холдинг «Росэлектроника» Госкорпорации Ростех разработал радиолокационную станцию для обнаружения малоразмерных дронов на расстоянии до 7,5 км. Оборудование построено полностью на отечественной электронно-компонентной базе и не имеет аналогов в России.

Станция радиоподсвета цели (РПЦ) предназначена для обнаружения и сопровождения малоразмерных и малоконтрастных целей с эффективной площадью рассеивания от 30 квадратных сантиметров, широким диапазоном скоростей и возможностью совершения полетов на малых и сверхмалых высотах. При обнаружении объекта аппаратура передает информацию на диспетчерский пульт или в центр управления.

Оборудование представляет собой многоканальную радиолокационную станцию Ка-диапазона, отличающуюся небольшими габаритами – 325×240×230 мм. РПЦ размещается на поворотном устройстве, которое обеспечивает обзор во всех направлениях. Управляться станция может как вручную с ноутбука, так и автоматически.

«Опасности, которые могут представлять дроны, становятся все более очевидными. Малоразмерные дроны способны вести наблюдение, разведку, нести взрывчатку или другие вооружения и служить средством нападения. Действовать в одиночку или в составе целого «роя дронов». Причем речь идет не только о специальных беспилотниках, изготовленных в промышленных условиях. Это может быть игрушечный коптер из детского магазина или аппарат, изготовленный кустарным способом. Традиционные методы радиолокации не обеспечивают надежное обнаружение БЛА с малой отражающей поверхностью. Разработка нашего холдинга «Росэлектроника» успешно решает эту задачу. Безусловно, новинка будет востребована как среди специальных, так и среди гражданских заказчиков», – прокомментировал исполнительный директор Ростеха Олег Евтушенко.

Комплекс разработан специалистами АО «НПП «Салют» (входит в «Росэлектронику») совместно с МКБ «Факел» (входит в Концерн ВКО «Алмаз-Антей»). На сегодняшний день созданы первые образцы аппаратуры и проведены полевые испытания радиолокационной станции.  "

https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-razra...urnykh-dronov/

----------


## OKA

" Средневысотный беспилотник большой продолжительности полета "Орион" (класса MALE, Medium Altitude, Long Endurance - прим. ТАСС), разработанный группой "Кронштадт", прошел в Сирии испытания с вооружением и начал поступать в опытно-войсковую эксплуатацию в ВКС России. Об этом сообщил в пятницу ТАСС источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"Орион" в ударном варианте может нести до четырех ракет, он их успешно применил в Сирии. Сейчас начал поступать в войска на опытную эксплуатацию, после чего будет принято решения о запуске серии и принятии аппарата на вооружение", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Как отметил ТАСС генконструктор беспилотника Николай Долженков на просьбу прокомментировать информацию источника об опытно-войсковой эксплуатации, "пока преждевременно уточнять эти моменты". "У нас сейчас находятся испытания в финальной стадии, и хотелось бы говорить об этом, когда мы их окончательно завершим, а это планируем сделать в ближайшем будущем", - добавил он. Применение вооружения аппаратом в Сирии Долженков не стал комментировать.

Как пояснил ТАСС главный редактор журнала "Арсенал Отечества" Виктор Мураховский, беспилотник "Орион" "был в Сирии в разведывательно-ударном варианте". "Он был там, причем не в одном экземпляре, и достаточно длительное время, но наносил ли он удары, я сказать не могу", - уточнил Мураховский.

Эксперт отметил, что "Орион" завершил госиспытания с малым количеством замечаний. "Создается эксплуатационная документация", - добавил собеседник.

"В ВКС уже есть предложения по формированию оргштатных структур для применения тяжелых ударных беспилотников большой дальности и продолжительности полета. Пока представляется, что эти подразделения будут смешанными, то есть с пилотируемыми и беспилотными аппаратами", - добавил Мураховский.
Ударный "Орион"

"Орион" - средневысотный беспилотный комплекс большой продолжительности полета, максимальная взлетная масса которого составляет 1 тонну, а максимальная масса полезной нагрузки - 200 кг. Его "потолок" достигает 7,5 км, максимальная продолжительность полета со стандартной нагрузкой составляет 24 часа, скорость - до 200 км/ч.

На форуме "Армия-2018" группа "Кронштадт" демонстрировала блок управления вооружением для беспилотника и прототип боеприпаса собственной разработки массой до 50 кг, который может оснащаться различными боевыми частями.

В феврале 2019 года другой источник ТАСС в ОПК сообщал, что еще в 2018 году "Орион" был испытан на применение авиабомб, не уточнив, о каких марках боеприпасов идет речь. По словам источника, тогда же беспилотник побывал в Сирии, но без применения вооружения.

На авиасалоне "МАКС-2019" генеральный конструктор группы "Кронштадт" Николай Долженков сказал ТАСС, что беспилотник "Орион" находится в финальной стадии испытаний, Минобороны России получит один такой комплекс до конца года. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/7069192


" Военнослужащие подразделений беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БпЛА) соединений и воинских частей Каспийской флотилии (КФл), дислоцированные на территории Республики Дагестан и Астраханской области, сдали итоговую проверку за 2019 учебный год с отличными результатами.

Расчеты БпЛА КФл провели воздушную разведку, обнаружение передовых вооруженных отрядов условного противника при помощи беспилотников. Также они отработали порядок применения беспилотной авиации при решении различных задач в горах и равнинной местности, выполнили контрольные задания по разведке горных ущелий и поиску условного противника в дневное и ночное время суток.

Члены специальной комиссии штаба КФл оценили нормативы по сборке, подготовке БпЛА к запуску и загрузке электронных карт. По итогам проверки председатель комиссии дал высокую оценку деятельности подразделений КФ.

Всего к сдаче проверки было привлечено свыше 200 военнослужащих, задействовано более 20 комплексов с БпЛА.

В начале текущего года на вооружение КФл поступили новейшие образцы современных беспилотных аппаратов «Орлан», «Элерон», а также БпЛА коптерного типа.

Пресс-служба Южного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2259995@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Европейцы показали модель малозаметного беспилотника

  
LOUT Airbus

Европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus показал аэродинамическую модель беспилотного летательного аппарата с широким применением технологий малозаметности, пишет Flightglobal. Разработка аппарата велась с 2007 года по заказу министерства обороны Германии в рамках проекта LOUT (Low Observable UAV Testbed, малозаметная беспилотная испытательная платформа). До недавнего времени проект беспилотника был засекречен.

В настоящее время в Европе разрабатываются одновременно несколько проектов перспективных беспилотных аппаратов и пилотируемых истребителей, которые в перспективе могут быть приняты на вооружение в нескольких странах, включая Германию и Францию. В части этих проектов принимает участие концерн Airbus. В частности, в декабре прошлого года компания успешно защитила проект ударного беспилотника. Кроме того, Airbus занимается разработкой истребителя FCAS.

Малозаметный беспилотник проекта LOUT создан по схеме «летающее крыло» с ромбовидным в плане планером. Аппарат спроектирован для полетов на дозвуковой скорости. Он оснащен турбовентиляторным двигателем, скрытым в корпусе. Воздухозаборники двигателя выведены на верхнюю плоскость планера. В 2014 году Airbus собрала модель для аэродинамических исследований и испытаний в безэховой камере. Модель имеет размах крыла около 12 метров и аналогичную длину. Масса аппарата составляет около 4 тонн.

Хотя аппарат выполнен беспилотным, по просьбе заказчика модель оснащена кабиной пилота и фонарем. На LOUT разработчики отрабатывают несколько технологий малозаметности, включая радиопоглощающие покрытия планера и воздухозаборников. Кроме того, створки отсеков шасси беспилотника и внутренних отсеков вооружения также разработаны таким образом, чтобы вносить минимальный вклад в радиолокационную заметность аппарата.

По словам Марио Херцога, руководителя проекта перспективных авиационных боевых систем Airbus, все контрактные обязательства концерн перед министерством обороны Германии выполнил; работы по созданию LOUT больше не ведутся. При этом в концерне не исключают, что военные могут заказать проведение дополнительных разработок по проекту летательного аппарата. Планируют ли военные заказать летные испытания беспилотника, пока неизвестно. Наработки, полученные по проекту LOUT, Airbus планирует использовать в других проектах летательных аппаратов.

В январе текущего года французская компания Dassault Aviation совместно с Агентством оборонных закупок (DGA) Франции испытала перспективный ударный беспилотник nEUROn, созданный с применением технологий малозаметности. Во время этих испытаний собирались данные о заметности беспилотника для радиолокационных станций боевых самолетов. Во время испытаний два истребителя Eurofighter Typhoon из состава ВВС Испании с разных ракурсов пытались обнаружить маневрирующий беспилотник и навести на него вооружение — ракеты IRIS-T класса «воздух-воздух».

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/06/lout

----------


## Avia M

> "Орион" завершил госиспытания с малым количеством замечаний.


ТАСС, 16 ноября. Беспилотный авиационный комплекс "Орион" потерпел крушение вблизи многоквартирного жилого дома в поселке Листвянка Рязанской области.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/71346...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Таиландцы занялись разработкой ударного беспилотника


Sky Scout-X Shephard

Таиландская компания RV Connex занялась разработкой ударной версии разведывательного беспилотного летательного аппарата Sky Scout. Как пишет Shephard, модель вооруженного беспилотника, получившая название Sky Scout-X, компания представила на выставке Defense & Security 2019 в Бангкоке. Аппарат был представлен с французскими перспективными легкими многоцелевыми ракетами FreeFall LMM.

Создание ударного беспилотника сопряжено со множеством технических трудностей. Беспилотные аппараты могут нести ограниченную полезную нагрузку, причем часть ее массы должна приходиться на системы обнаружения, идентификации и наведения. Это означает, что использовать при создании ударных беспилотников обычное авиационное вооружение невозможно.

Разработка ракет FreeFall LMM, способных поражать наземные и воздушные цели, ведется французской компанией Thales с 2013 года. Эти боеприпасы создаются в качестве вооружения для палубных беспилотных вертолетов Camcopter S-100, принадлежащих ВМС Великобритании. Эти ракеты также были предложены Армии США для установки на легкие разведывательные беспилотники RQ-7 Shadow.

Масса ракеты FreeFall LMM составляет 6 килограммов при длине 700 миллиметров. Боеприпас оснащен инерциальной и полуактивной лазерной системами наведения, а также может быть оборудован GPS. Масса боевой части ракеты составляет 2 килограмма. Ракета может поражать цели на дальности около 4 километров при пуске с высоты 3 тысяч метров.

Проект разработки ударного беспилотника на базе Sky Scout в настоящее время находится на стадии технического анализа. В компании RVConnex полагают, что первые запуски ракет с ударной версии разведывательного аппарата в рамках испытаний состоятся через 2,5 года.

Разработка Sky Scout-X ведется по заказу ВВС Таиланда. В настоящее время таиландские военные располагают 17 разведывательными аппаратами Sky Scout, которые на вооружении стоят под обозначением RTAF U1. Аппарат имеет в длину 3,6 метра и размах крыла 6 метров. Беспилотник с максимальной взлетной массой 140 килограммов может нести полезную нагрузку массой до 10 килограммов.

Аппарат оснащен оппозитным двигателем мощностью 25 лошадиных сил. Sky Scout может находиться в воздухе до 6 часов и развивать скорость до 58 узлов (107 километров в час). Дальность действия аппарата по каналу управления составляет 100 километров.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/22/thai


" Европейские страны НАТО получили первый беспилотник RQ-4 Global Hawk. 22 ноября, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что на авиабазе Сигонелла в Италии приземлился первый из пяти разведывательных дронов, заказанных в рамках программы AGS.

Поставка беспилотника осуществлена с трёхлетним опозданием — дрон планировалось доставить в Италию ещё в 2016 году. Причину задержки разработчик (Northrop Grumman) и заказчик (Агентство наземного наблюдения НАТО, NAGSMA) не разглашают. При этом известно, что готовы уже все пять заказанных RQ-4 Global Hawk (оставшиеся четыре проходят различные этапы лётных испытаний).

Система совместного управления — одно из ключевых отличий «европейского» дрона от базового американского беспилотника RQ-4 Global Hawk, разработанного корпорацией Northrop Grumman в 1998 году. В остальном новый дрон является практически полной копией своего предшественника, на 94% повторяя детали и компоновку RQ-4.

Работы по программе AGS оплатили 15 стран-членов НАТО: Болгария, Чехия, Дания, Эстония, Германия, Италия, Латвия, Литва, Люксембург, Норвегия, Польша, Румыния, Словакия, Словения и США. При этом беспилотники будут использоваться в интересах всех 29 стран НАТО, передавая разведданные всем участникам альянса. "

https://warspot.ru/16002-global-hawk-dlya-nato

----------


## Avia M

В России идет работа над созданием новых боевых беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Их разрабатывает корпорация "МиГ".
разрабатываемые образцы будут отличаться высоким боевым потенциалом и "смогут использоваться в единой системе как с самолетами МиГ-35, так и с другими авиационными комплексами".

https://rg.ru/2019/12/09/korporaciia...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Ожидаем МиГ-35, с нарисованным контуром беспилотника... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Турецкий ударный беспилотник совершил первый полет


Akinci Baykar

Перспективный турецкий ударный беспилотник Akinci 6 декабря 2019 года совершил первый полет. Как сообщает Defense News, аппарат выполнил полностью автоматические рулежку по взлетно-посадочной полосе и взлет, а затем посадку. Аппарат провел в воздухе 16 минут.

Первый — один из важнейших этапов в программе разработки любого летательного аппарата. Он позволяет проверить правильность конструкторских решений, работу бортовых систем, двигателей, управляемость и аэродинамические качества летательного аппарата. В случае с беспилотником во время первого полета проводится дополнительная проверка систем дистанционного управления.

Первый полет Akinci состоялся на аэродроме в Чорлу на северо-западе Турции. По заявлению турецкой компании Baykar, занимающейся разработкой аппарата, первые летные испытания беспилотника были полностью успешными. Другие подробности о первом полете аппарата не уточняются.

Разработка беспилотника Akinci ведется на протяжении последних нескольких лет. Опытно-конструкторские работы по проекту начались в феврале текущего года, а в августе текущего года к разработке Akinci присоединилась Украина. Наземные испытания аппарата проводились с сентября.

Турецкий ударный беспилотник создается двухдвигательным среднепланом с турбодизельными двигателями. Максимальная взлетная масса Akinci составит 4,5 тонны. Аппарат с размахом крыла 20 метров сможет находиться в воздухе до 24 часов. Беспилотник сможет нести вооружение общей массой до 1,35 тонны: 450 килограммов во внутреннем отсеке и 900 килограммов — на внешней подвеске.

В апреле текущего год турецкая компания TAI приступила к летным испытаниям перспективного средневысотного беспилотника с большой продолжительностью полета YFYK (Yüksek Faydalı Yük Kapasiteli, большие вместительность и грузоподъемность).

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/09/akinci

Красивая "птичка")


" Австралия закупает новейшую версию американских беспилотников MQ-9.  8 декабря, портал defenseworld.net сообщил о том, что Минобороны Австралии заказало у компании General Atomics Aeronautical Systems ударные дроны MQ-9B SkyGuardian.

Контракт подписан в рамках программы Project Air 7003 Phase 1. Стороны не раскрывают деталей сделки. Ранее сообщалось, что для ВВС страны будет закуплено 12-16 дронов класса MALE, а стоимость сделки оценивалась от 1 до 2 млрд австралийских долларов ($0,75–1,5 млрд). Поставка первых дронов запланирована на начало 2020-х годов.

Беспилотник MQ-9 Reaper — усовершенствованная версия дрона RQ-1/MQ-1 Predator, совершившего свой первый полёт в 1994 году. Разведывательно-боевые БПЛА MQ-1 и MQ-9 состоят на вооружении ВВС и ЦРУ США, а также ВВС Италии, Турции, ОАЭ, Казахстана, Франции, Великобритании и других стран.

От базовой версии MQ-9 Reaper модель MQ-9B SkyGuardian отличается усиленной конструкцией, удлинённым крылом, а также повышенной защитой от внешних повреждений (столкновения с птицами, удары молний). Кроме того, новые беспилотники имеют увеличенное время полёта (с 27 до 40 часов) и оснащены девятью точками для подвески вооружения. "

https://warspot.ru/16116-avstraliya-...arnymi-dronami

----------


## Avia M

> «В ближайшие годы» воронежская Военно-воздушная академия имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина получит для обучения курсантов два ударных беспилотных летательных аппарата.


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/419556...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Так в "ближайшее время" или "годы"?  :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

До конца года в ВВО поступит партия беспилотных летательных аппаратов «Орлан-10» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2267088@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Под Нижним Тагилом открыли единый центр испытаний БПЛА для Минобороны https://topwar.ru/166097-pod-nizhnim...inoborony.html

----------


## Fencer

Разведывательный беспилотник "Форпост-Р" начинает госиспытания https://militarynews.ru/story.asp?ri...524159&lang=RU

----------


## Pilot

новое китайское "чудо" Зачем три двигателя???

----------


## Igor_k

https://yandex.ru/turbo?text=https%3...ndexZenSpecial
В России завершены испытания БПЛА большой продолжительности полета «Альтиус»
Испытания беспилотного летательного аппарата (БЛА) большой продолжительности полета «Альтиус» завершены, для увеличения радиуса действия его оснастили спутниковым каналом связи, сообщил осведомленный источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе России.
«Компания УЗГА завершила испытания и отработки экспериментального образца БЛА большой продолжительности полета «Альтиус», в том числе с реализованной на борту функцией передачи команд управления на БЛА и данных разведки с борта беспилотника на землю посредством спутникового канала связи», – приводит слова источника РИА «Новости».

----------


## Fencer

> новое китайское "чудо" Зачем три двигателя???


Вижу два подкрыльевых,а где третий?

----------


## stream

> Вижу два подкрыльевых,а где третий?


меж балок

----------


## Fencer

Завод УЗГА получил заказы на военные беспилотники на сумму более 30 млрд рублей https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...e-bespilotniki

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Завод УЗГА получил заказы на военные беспилотники на сумму более 30 млрд рублей https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...e-bespilotniki





> Два контракта загрузят УЗГА на всю госпрограмму вооружения до 2027 г., говорит источник «Ведомостей» в авиапромышленности: всего военные получат 28 станций управления и 84 беспилотника на сумму около 30 млрд руб


Не плохо,но цену кусаются.

----------


## OKA

" Франко-германский проект истребителя будущего может получить ведомый стелс-бомбардировщик. 23 февраля, пресс-служба Минобороны Франции объявила о проведении испытаний беспилотника nEUROn с истребителями Rafale и самолётом системы предупреждения и управления AWACS.

Испытания проводились на авиабазе Истр-ле-Тюбе. nEUROn поднялся в небо вместе с пятью истребителями Rafale и самолётом AWACS, после чего выполнил несколько «оперативных задач». В Минобороны Франции указывают, что полученные данные позволят более эффективно использовать nEUROn в проекте Future Combat Air System (FCAS).


​Беспилотный бомбардировщик nEUROn defense.gouv.fr 

Программа nEUROn является частью проекта UCAV компании Dassault Aviation. Над созданием беспилотника также работают шведская компания Saab, итальянская Alenia Aermacchi, греческая EAB, швейцарская RUAG, французская Thales и испанская EADS-CASA.

Беспилотник построен по схеме «летающее крыло»: у него отсутствуют хвостовая часть и фюзеляж. При создании nEUROn разработчики использовали стелс-технологии, которые делают его малозаметным для современных радиолокационных систем. Максимальная скорость nEUROn составляет 920 км/ч, а полезная нагрузка — 500 кг, что позволяет ему переносить во внутреннем отсеке авиабомбы. Работа над проектом nEUROn началась в 2007 году, а в декабре 2012 года беспилотный бомбардировщик совершил свой первый полёт. "

https://warspot.ru/16643-neuron-snova-v-nebe

----------


## OKA

Познавательное интервью :

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527668&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Отряд беспилотной авиации малого и среднего радиуса действия создан на российской авиабазе Кант в Киргизии. Об этом сообщил журналистам командующий войсками Центрального военного округа генерал-полковник Александр Лапин.

    «В Канте на авиационной базе мы уже создали отряд беспилотной авиации среднего и малого радиуса действия. "Форпосты" - это среднего действия, и малого действия - это "Орлан-10". Это рабочие лошадки при ведении боевых действий, при создании разведывательно-ударных комплексов по опыту, полученному в Сирийской Арабской Республике», - сказал он после церемонии награждения победителей окружного этапа фестиваля «Медиа-Ас Центр».

Он добавил, что до конца года планируется сформировать или переформировать пять подразделений Центрального военного округа.

    «Будут созданы инженерно-саперный полк в Ишиме (Тюменская область), отдельные роты специального назначения в Самаре и Шилово (Новосибирская область), а также изменения коснутся двух отделов хранения и утилизации в Красноярском крае», - отметил он.

В декабре президент России Владимир Путин внес в Госдуму протокол об использовании беспилотных летательных аппаратов на военной базе в Киргизии.

Авиабаза «Кант» расположена в Чуйской области Киргизии - в 20 километрах к востоку от Бишкека, в двух километрах южнее города Кант. Россия заключила договор на 15 лет с Киргизией о размещении там авиационного подразделения в рамках Коллективных сил быстрого развертывания Организации Договора о коллективной безопасности в сентябре 2003 года. Официальное открытие авиабазы состоялось 23 октября 2003 года. В 2009 году срок действия соглашения продлили на 49 лет с возможностью автоматического продления на двадцатипятилетние периоды."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...124-pWI77.html

----------


## OKA

" Американцы запатентовали дрон на параплане для запуска из подствольного гранатомета


GLUAS U.S. Army

Американские разработчики из Исследовательской лаборатории Армии США запатентовали миниатюрный беспилотный летательный аппарат с крылом и парапланом, который можно запускать с помощью обычного подствольного гранатомета калибра 40 миллиметров. Разработка получила название GLUAS (grenade launched unmanned aerial system, беспилотный летательный аппарат гранатометного запуска).

На протяжении последних 10 лет министерство обороны США занимается реализацией программы по увеличению числа беспилотников разных классов, используемых вооруженными силами. Считается, что миниатюрные беспилотники, которые бойцы могут переносить в кармане или рюкзаке, позволят существенно повысить безопасность и осведомленность подразделений.

В частности, с помощью таких аппаратов бойцы могут быстро и относительно незаметно провести рекогносцировку, пронаблюдать за передвижением противника или разведать его позиции.

Согласно патенту, беспилотник GLUAS можно будет запускать с помощью однозарядного гранатомета M79, подствольного M203 или станкового автоматического Mk.19. Все эти гранатометы имеют калибр 40 миллиметров.

Дрон представляет собой компактный цилиндрический снаряд с раскладным крылом, сложенным вокруг корпуса и выпускаемым парапланом. Аппарат оснащен аккумуляторной батареей и электромотором с толкающим воздушным винтом.

Продолжительность полета нового дрона, согласно проекту, составит 2 километра. Беспилотник сможет находиться в воздухе от 30 минут до одного часа и подниматься на высоту до 600 метров. Предполагается, что аппарат сможет выполнять полеты под управлением оператора, либо в полностью автоматическом режиме.

GLUAS предполагается оснастить камерой, с помощью которой аппарат и сможет вести разведку, передавая данные на пульт оператора. Идет ли речь пока только о патенте на беспилотник гранатометного запуска или специалисты Исследовательской лаборатории Армии США уже создали прототип устройства, неизвестно.

Сегодня разработкой дронов гранатометного запуска занимается австралийская компания DefendTex. Весной прошлого года она представила квадрокоптер Drone-40 в форм-факторе гранатометного выстрела для гранатомета калибра 40 миллиметров.

Этот аппарат представляет собой миниатюрный барражирующий боеприпас, способный кружить у цели до 20 минут. Этот аппарат способен развивать скорость до 72 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 10 километров. Drone-40 имеет камеру и может быть оснащен бронебойной, осколочно-фугасной или зажигательной боевой частью или дымовым зарядом.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/12/drone


Репортаж с выставки Unmanned Systems Exhibition and Conference (UMEX-2020) :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3957486.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://rg.ru/2020/03/17/konstruktor...dushchego.html

----------


## OKA

" Испанцы разработали летающую смотровую вышку


Aster-T SCR

Испанская компания SCR представила привязной гексакоптер Aster-T, который можно использовать в качестве ретранслятора сигналов или своего рода летающей смотровой вышки. Как пишет Jane’s, инфракрасная камера аппарата способна обнаруживать людей на дальности до 940 метров, распознавать из на дальности до 240 метров и идентифицировать на расстоянии 120 метров.

Обеспечение непрерывного наблюдения за периметром военной базы — одна из основ ее безопасности. Для этого организуется система наблюдательных вышек и регулярные обходы периметра патрулями. Новый привязной дрон Aster-T, позволит устанавливать наблюдение быстрее времени, необходимого на сборку вышек.

Аппарат имеет максимальный взлетный вес 14 килограммов. Он способен нести полезную нагрузку массой до 4 килограммов. Aster-T соединяется с наземным блоком питания и управления массой 23 килограмма с помощью кабель-троса. Длина последнего позволяет аппарату подниматься на высоту до 100 метров.

Базовый вариант дрона оснащается инфракрасной и оптико-электронной камерами. Последняя позволяет обнаруживать людей на дальности 20 километров, распознавать — на 5 километрах и идентифицировать на дальности 3 километров.

В случае с наземной техникой, то инфракрасная камера обеспечивает ее обнаружение на расстоянии до 2,5 километров, распознавание — 600 метров, а идентификацию — 300 метров. SCR планирует предлагать новую разработку как военным, так и гражданским.

В конце 2017 года американская телекоммуникационная компания AT&T использовала в Пуэрто-Рико привязной дрон Flying COW для восстановления сотовой связи. Аппарат обеспечивал восстановление голосовой связи, обмен короткими текстовыми сообщениями и доступ в интернет по сети стандарта LTE.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/20/aster-t

Полезная вещь)) Применяется со времён "залезть на дерево и осмотреться" на новом техн. уровне))

----------


## Avia M

Группа "Кронштадт" и Минобороны России подписали акт приемки первого беспилотного комплекса большой продолжительности полета "Орион" в составе трех машин.
"Акт технической приемки и передачи комплекса подписан. Остались финансовые нюансы, которые нужно дооформить с тем, чтобы контракт был де-юре закрыт. Технически все решено и проверено: самолеты облетаны, комплектация проверена"

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/8285761

----------


## Red307

> Группа "Кронштадт" и Минобороны России подписали акт приемки первого беспилотного комплекса большой продолжительности полета "Орион" в составе трех машин.
> "Акт технической приемки и передачи комплекса подписан. Остались финансовые нюансы, которые нужно дооформить с тем, чтобы контракт был де-юре закрыт. Технически все решено и проверено: самолеты облетаны, комплектация проверена"
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/8285761


Ещё бы денег нам заплатили..

----------


## OKA

" Большой квадрокоптер в Багдаде

   

Вот такой квадрокоптер снаряженный двухкилограммовой авиабомбой был обнаружен сегодня на крыше одного их зданий в иракской столице."
via https://twitter.com/TomtheBasedCat/s...06311089664001 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/945513.html

Внушаить)))

----------


## OKA

" В Татарстане на базе авиационного центра «Казанбаш» впервые в России прошли летные испытания газотурбинного двигателя МГТД-20, изготовленного методом 3D-печати. Силовая установка с тягой 22 кгс разработана в рамках совместного проекта Фонда перспективных исследований и ФГУП «ВИАМ» ГНЦ РФ при участии АО НПО «ОКБ им. М.П. Симонова».

В качестве летающей лаборатории для испытаний использовался легкий беспилотный летательный аппарат А30 разработки АО НПО «ОКБ им. М.П. Симонова». Размах крыла БЛА составляет 3 метра, взлетная масса 40  килограммов с учетом массы полезной нагрузки  до 10 килограммов. 

Во время первого испытательного полета аппарат по заданной программе прошел в режиме автопилота по точкам маршрута на высоте до 170 метров, достигнув максимальной путевой скорости в 154 километра в час, после чего совершил успешную посадку. Максимальные обороты двигателя составили 101600 об/мин, рабочие - 58000 об/мин.

Совместный проект Фонда перспективных исследований и ФГУП «ВИАМ» по разработке материалов нового поколения для аддитивных технологий изготовления конструктивных элементов авиационных и ракетных двигателей стартовал в ноябре 2015 года. В рамках проекта создана технология изготовления деталей МГТД и газотурбинных установок промышленного назначения методом послойного лазерного сплавления с использованием металлопорошковых композиций жаропрочного и алюминиевого сплавов. Ряд разработанных сплавов по прочностным характеристикам превосходит зарубежные аналоги более чем на 20%. Время изготовления основных элементов двигателей благодаря новой технологии удалось сократить в 20 раз при более чем двукратном снижении стоимости их производства. 

В ходе реализации проекта разработана, изготовлена и испытана линейка перспективных малоразмерных газотурбинных двигателей в классе тяг 10, 20, 125 и 150 кгс. Начало серийного производства силовых установок запланировано на 2021-2022 годы с учетом завершения стадии опытно-конструкторских работ в интересах государственного оборонного заказа.". 

Фото :

https://fpi.gov.ru/press/news/sostoy...om-3d-pechati/

По наводке bmpd.

----------


## Fencer

Партия разведывательных беспилотных летательных аппаратов поступила на вооружение Центрального военного округа https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2303720@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Партия беспилотников «Орлан-10» поступила на вооружение мотострелков ЮВО на Ставрополье

----------


## Fencer

БПЛА "Охотник" начнут серийно поставлять Минобороны России в 2024 году https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/8/3/215339/

----------


## Fencer

В мотострелковое соединение ЮВО в Волгоградской области поступили новые беспилотники https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2305513@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Беспилотникам до конца года пропишут четкие правила https://radiosputnik.ria.ru/20200805/1575400544.html

----------


## Fencer

Расчет беспилотника ВВО приступил к поискам пропавшего самолета Ан-2 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2305311@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Расчет беспилотника ВВО приступил к поискам пропавшего самолета Ан-2 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2305311@egNews


Свыше 450 квадратных км тайги обследовал расчет БЛА «Орлан-10» ВВО в ходе поиска пропавшего самолета АН-2 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2305658@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Беспилотная авиация поступила на вооружение железнодорожной бригады ЦВО в Хакасии https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2305664@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В России провели испытания тяжелого промышленного дрона https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/8/10/215553/

----------


## Fencer

Многоцелевые ударные беспилотники начнут поступать в ВКС РФ в следующем году https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...ge&utm_term=v1

----------


## Avia M

"Охотник" на Форуме Армия планируется к демонстрации, но не для массового зрителя... Судя по всему.

----------


## Fencer

В программу подготовки снайперов Амурского объединения ВВО включены новые занятия по борьбе с беспилотной авиацией http://nkna.ru/society/v-programmu-p...noy-aviatsiey/

----------


## Fencer

Уникальный комплекс «Силок» для борьбы с БпЛА смогут увидеть гости МВТФ «Армия-2020» в Екатеринбурге https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2308557@egNews

----------


## Avia M

В авиационном кластере военно-технического форума "Армия-2020" будет представлена разработка группы "Кронштадт", скоростной ударный беспилотник "Гром".

https://rg.ru/2020/08/21/reg-szfo/na...-ohotniku.html

----------


## Avia M

Министерство обороны России и компания "Кронштадт" подписали первый серийный контракт на поставку беспилотников большой продолжительности полета "Орион"...

https://ria.ru/20200823/minoborony-1576192725.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Познавательно с "Армии 2020" :

https://saidpvo.livejournal.com/979205.html

----------


## Fencer

ОАК ждет большой заказ на БПЛА "Охотник" после начала серийных поставок https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/8/25/216060/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех представил комплекс "Рать" для борьбы с дронами с системой направленного лазерного уничтожения https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/8/25/216065/

----------


## Fencer

Беспилотный летательный аппарат «Гром» в экспозиции форума «Армия-2020» Беспилотный летательный аппарат «Гром» в экспозиции форума «Армия-2020»

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны РФ предложило использовать тяжелый ударный беспилотный летательный аппарат (БПЛА) "Охотник" для дальнего перехвата воздушных целей.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/9299951...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

Рой над Питером)) 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6143607.html

----------


## OKA

Ещё про рой))




" Учения подразделения объединенных сил логистической поддержки Народно-освободительной армии Китая вблизи района пограничного конфликта с Индией на Линии фактического контроля в Тибете. По легенде учений, автоколонна с продовольствием и медикаментами не смогла доехать до подразделения НОАК, расположенного на передовой линии фронта из-за  засады, устроенной диверсионной группой вероятного противника. Для доставки подразделению продовольствия и медикаментов был применен рой грузовых беспилотных летательных аппаратов.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2052409.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Состоялись испытания беспилотного аппарата с двигателем МГТД-125Э https://fpi.gov.ru/press/news/sostoy...lem-mgtd-125e/

----------


## OKA

" Американские компании Xwing и Bell Helicopter провели испытания системы уклонения от столкновений для беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Как пишет Flightglobal, на время испытаний систему установили на грузовой беспилотный тейлситтер APT 70. Все проведенные проверки признаны успешными.

Автоматическое уклонение от столкновений в воздухе — одна из ключевых технологий на пути развития и широкого применения беспилотной авиации. С помощью таких систем дроны смогут выполнять безопасные полеты в общем с пилотируемыми аппаратами воздушном пространстве, автоматически обнаруживая другие объекты в воздухе и изменяя свою траекторию полета таким образом, чтобы избежать столкновения.

Система уклонения от столкновений в воздухе, разработанная Xwing и установленная на APT 70, включает в себя радиолокационную станцию, набор камер и ответчик системы автоматического зависимого наблюдения-вещания (АЗН-В, ADS-B). Все данные с этой системы в полете передаются на пост управления оператора.

Испытательные полеты APT 70 проводились недалеко от Далласа в штате Техас. Во время проверок аппарат совершил несколько пролетов через воздушное пространство класса B. Речь идет о воздушном пространстве, которое окружает аэропорты и распространяется до высоты трех тысяч метров.

Помимо APT 70 разработчики также установили новую систему на самолет Cessna 208B Grand Caravan и один из вертолетов компании Bell Helicopter. На них она также проходит летные испытания. Такие масштабные проверки позволят быстрее собрать данные, необходимые для сертификации системы.

В феврале 2020 года грузовой тейлситтер APT 70 совершил первый полет за пределами прямой видимости оператора. Во время испытаний беспилотник в автоматическом режиме пролетел около 16 километров. Проверки проводились на полигоне беспилотной авиации «Чокто» в Оклахоме.

Василий Сычёв ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/10/01/detect-and-avoid

----------


## OKA

На праздниках рои дронов огоньками разноцветными весёлые 3д композиции инсталлируют, а на войне заклюют))

----------


## Let_nab

В принципе то всё готово, только бомбочки цепляй....

*Беспилотные самолеты Геоскан:*
- https://www.geoscan.aero/ru/products...otnie-samoleti

*Коптеры Геоскан:*
- https://www.geoscan.aero/ru/products/copter

----------


## Казанец

Тоже про дроны

----------


## Let_nab

Таки да, как тут умы по видео рассказывают, что "беспилотники колоссальная перспективная весчЪ". Азербайджанцы и турки это продемонстрировали на Армении и на недоумках засевших в Кремле (у которых одно желание себе бабла поболе заполучить да за кардон побольше газу-нефти-леса загнать любыми путями.., ну и на десерт пенсионеров своих обокрасть..). Весело будет, когда с перепугу у нас создадут ВДС (Воздушно-дроновые силы) в составе ВКС. За что Шойгу ещё орден За заслуги перед Отечеством получит, команда у кормушки бабла напилит. Наделают дронов, штаты раздуют, создадут отдельный штаб где-нибудь на какой-нибудь Красной речке. А потом бац - как в кино по типу «Инопланетное вторжение: Битва за Лос-Анджелес» - когда все инопланетные дроны посыпались с неба. 
Просто реально - одна хорошая глушилка и все тучи дрононов превращаются в хлам. Естественно, сами мы уже ничего не умеем, вот у китайцев хоть заказать в обмен за сибирский лес и газ, ведь трубу давно туда проложили.

----------


## Nazar

> Таки да, как тут умы по видео рассказывают


Давайте вы не будете превращать форум, в свою политическую трибуну. Заведите себе личный бгоневичок и вещайте с него что хотите. Либо делайте это в Курилке.
Надоело уже предупреждать. Следующего предупреждения не будет. Будет бан.
И выучите наконец Правила этого Форума.

----------


## cobra_73

> Тоже про дроны



Офигеть какой крупный специалист......




> Наделают дронов,


В войсках их уже много между прочим. Вы где то проспали видимо.... А вот полезность чего то типа Байрактара в ходе общевойсковой операции под сильно большим вопросом. Благо Турки в Ливии и Сирии потеряли от средств ПВО уже 22-23 Байрактара и Анки. Достоверно. См.на авиэйшн сейфти нетворк.
Армения это пример просто изумительной тупости управленцев и положенного болта на подготовку к войне...

----------


## lindr

Опять шапкозакидатедьские настроения. А между прочим уже третий звоночек. Притом уже совсем рядом.
Особенно ссылка aviation safety.  Тот еще источник, я сам правки в него вносил в свое время и могу охарактеризовать его как малонадежный. Они заявки не верифицируют. Я туда с десяток записей внес с зав номерами и у меня ни разу не спросили источник. Да-да, поверили на слово.
22 на ASN это хорошо если 10 at real. 
В Сирии дроны выбили 200 солдат за два дня по официальным данным плюс километровые заторы из сгоревшей техники  на М5.
Армения вполне себе готова была, но к прошлой войне. ПВО дроны вынесли и безнаказанно утюжат армянские позиции.
Азербайджан исправил ошибку первых дней и сосредоточил все ударную силу на одном участке. Где дроны оказались очень эффективным средством против укрепленных опорных пунктов.

----------


## Nazar

> 22 на ASN это хорошо если 10 at real.


За одну Идлибскую операцию больше десятка сбито было. А при наличии нормального ПВО, было-бы намного больше.
Но соглашусь, что звонки есть, а ударных беспилотников, в войсках нет.

----------


## cobra_73

Так и Панцырей в Ливии подтверждено ровно 2 достоверно (Захвачен и исковерканный в ангаре), и еще 3-4 относятся к категории от крайне маловероятно до возможно.




> плюс километровые заторы из сгоревшей техники на М5.


Фото можно?




> ПВО дроны вынесли и безнаказанно утюжат армянские позиции.


Дроны? Точно? А у вас есть достоверное свидетельство приминения в НКАО тех же Байрактаров? На мой взгляд азеры БПЛА применяют очень широко именно  сугубо для разведки и ЦУ РК типа Спайк, РСЗО и Арты.




> Где дроны оказались очень эффективным средством против укрепленных опорных пунктов.


Да все в курсе ара не должен утруждать себя маскировкой - маскировку придумали трусы.




> Армения вполне себе готова была, но к прошлой войне.


Может с ПВО надо было хотя бы чтото сделать? У Армян ничего кроме древних 40-летних ОС в НКО вообще ничего не было.




> а ударных беспилотников, в войсках нет.


Каких - Байракторообразных аппаратов с ЭОП в районе 0.5-0.1 м.кв...? Так смысл? Единственно что на мой взгляд полезное - это Хароп.

Если нам где то и нужен большой БПЛА класса MALE, по типу Альтиуса или Ориона  это ВМФ - для вскрытия обстановки, опознания кораблей и судов и вообще морской разведки.

----------


## lindr

> Да все в курсе ара не должен утруждать себя маскировкой - маскировку придумали трусы.


Там горы. Опорник годами на одном и том же месте, исходя контроля над местностью.




> Фото можно?


Почитайте твитеры и телеграмм наших военных корреспондентов за тот период. 




> Дроны? Точно? А у вас есть достоверное свидетельство приминения в НКАО тех же Байрактаров?


Полно видео, тип можно опознать по ИЛС




> Каких - Байракторообразных аппаратов с ЭОП в районе 0.5-0.1 м.кв...?


Хоть каких-нибудь и желательно побольше.




> Может с ПВО надо было хотя бы чтото сделать?


Вот тут возможно и соглашусь, Панцирь им нужнее Су-30.




> За одну Идлибскую операцию больше десятка сбито было.


Тут есть вопросы. Фотоподтверждений на десяток нет. Я твит ПВО-шника читал из-под Алеппо. Там две три-заявки и то очень сомнительные даже со стороны автора.

----------


## Казанец

Вот. Появился знающий человек и всё объяснил. А скабеевых тут и так хватает. Везде теперь уже одни скабеевы.



> Опять шапкозакидатедьские настроения. А между прочим уже третий звоночек. Притом уже совсем рядом.
> Особенно ссылка aviation safety.  Тот еще источник, я сам правки в него вносил в свое время и могу охарактеризовать его как малонадежный. Они заявки не верифицируют. Я туда с десяток записей внес с зав номерами и у меня ни разу не спросили источник. Да-да, поверили на слово.
> 22 на ASN это хорошо если 10 at real. 
> В Сирии дроны выбили 200 солдат за два дня по официальным данным плюс километровые заторы из сгоревшей техники  на М5.
> Армения вполне себе готова была, но к прошлой войне. ПВО дроны вынесли и безнаказанно утюжат армянские позиции.
> Азербайджан исправил ошибку первых дней и сосредоточил все ударную силу на одном участке. Где дроны оказались очень эффективным средством против укрепленных опорных пунктов.





> Опять шапкозакидатедьские настроения. А между прочим уже третий звоночек. Притом уже совсем рядом.
> Особенно ссылка aviation safety.  Тот еще источник, я сам правки в него вносил в свое время и могу охарактеризовать его как малонадежный. Они заявки не верифицируют. Я туда с десяток записей внес с зав номерами и у меня ни разу не спросили источник. Да-да, поверили на слово.
> 22 на ASN это хорошо если 10 at real. 
> В Сирии дроны выбили 200 солдат за два дня по официальным данным плюс километровые заторы из сгоревшей техники  на М5.
> Армения вполне себе готова была, но к прошлой войне. ПВО дроны вынесли и безнаказанно утюжат армянские позиции.
> Азербайджан исправил ошибку первых дней и сосредоточил все ударную силу на одном участке. Где дроны оказались очень эффективным средством против укрепленных опорных пунктов.

----------


## cobra_73

> Там горы. Опорник годами на одном и том же месте, исходя контроля над местностью.
> Там две три-заявки и то очень сомнительные даже со стороны автора.


В Сириии - миниум 4 с обломками. 2 Анки и 2 байрактара...




> тип можно опознать по ИЛС


То есть лапша на уши продолжается так?

----------


## lindr

Я писал про Алеппо. Там около 2-3 заявок за неделю. Одна возможно вертолет.
На счет двух анок я бы поспорил один вроде Акинчи и это похоже свои.
Но по любому это не 10.
  Обвал фронта на Юге НКР господство в воздухе и наступление с нарастающим темпом этл лапша?
У collonel cassad  видео за сегодня гляньте. Там БПЛА 40 человек пехоты выпиливают.

----------


## Казанец

*lindr*, вы уж давали бы рабочие ссылки на то, что по Вашему мнению, заслуживает внимания. Интересы у людей разные, и отслеживать/искать самостоятельно можно только в ущерб чему-то другому, а вы явно разбираетесь и следите.

----------


## lindr

Вот блог Бориса Рожина https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com тут каждый день подборка десятка видео из Карабаха

----------


## Казанец

Спасибо, и сам буду заглядывать и другим посоветую

----------


## cobra_73

> Армения вполне себе готова была, но к прошлой войне.


У меня туту вопрос появился - отсутствие элементарного модерна Ос, которую могли сделать на Тетраэдере, это такая готовность к войне? Даже к прошлой ее надо было проводить..

----------


## lindr

Армения не слишком богатая страна, потому когда я услышал, что они решили Су-30 купить, я был реально удивлен.
Современные БПЛА конечно тяжелая цель для Осы. 

Кстати С-300 вчера БПЛА безнаказанно выпилили... 

Тут проблема комплексная и главное в ней - недооценка возможностей БПЛА, которые уже вполне успешно решают задачи штурмовой авиации.

----------


## cobra_73

> Армения не слишком богатая страна, потому когда я услышал, что они решили Су-30 купить, я был реально удивлен.
> Современные БПЛА конечно тяжелая цель для Осы. 
> 
> Кстати С-300 вчера БПЛА безнаказанно выпилили... 
> 
> Тут проблема комплексная и главное в ней - недооценка возможностей БПЛА, которые уже вполне успешно решают задачи штурмовой авиации.



Не решают от слова вообще. 
Главное что сделали азеры организовали разведку и выдачу ЦУ ракетным комплексам типа Спайка и нанесение ракетных ударов в кратчайший срок+широкое исползоваиние Харопов в качестве средства поражения.

А Осы повторюсь достаточно прогнать было через модерн. Нет там таких проблем как отражение массированного шашлыка залпа КР идущих на охраняемый объект. Есть ровно одна проблема малоскоростные цели с крайне низкой ЭОП. Байрактары к такой категории не относятся...
Покупка же Су-30 иначе как реальным идиотизмом назвать не могу. Теперь они их "берегут", ну и смысл?




> Кстати С-300 вчера БПЛА безнаказанно выпилили...


А чему удивляетесь? Комплекс наверняка старый более 30 лет уж в строю наверняка. Адекватного модерна не проходил. Да и вообще бороться с Харопами и не должен. Эта задача должна решаться МЗА и ЗРК МД. Комплекс должны были прикрывать короче.

----------


## lindr

> Не решают от слова вообще.


Ну как же так?  :Rolleyes: 

Читаем




> Штурмовая авиация — один из родов фронтовой авиации военно-воздушных сил государства, предназначенный для поддержки наземных войск. Используется для уничтожения противника на поле боя и нанесения бомбово-штурмовых ударов по наземным объектам в ближайшей глубине обороны противника


Собственно все это было исполнено посредством БПЛА в Карабахе, путем нанесения массированных ударов с воздуха на Юге оборона прорвана на все глубину, фронт армян развалился.

А уж как это было исполнено 


> организовали разведку и выдачу ЦУ ракетным комплексам типа Спайка и нанесение ракетных ударов в кратчайший срок+широкое исползоваиние Харопов в качестве средства поражения.


 -это не важно. Нельзя упрекать противника, что он победил *неправильно*




> А Осы повторюсь достаточно прогнать было через модерн. Нет там таких проблем как отражение массированного шашлыка залпа КР идущих на охраняемый объект. Есть ровно одна проблема малоскоростные цели с крайне низкой ЭОП. Байрактары к такой категории не относятся...


А вот если, то! Да мы, да их... Да вообще...

В Ливии были Панцири, помешали ПНС они решить задачу перехвата инициативы и разгрома ЛНА на западе страны? Нет не помешали. 
Да возможно соотношение потерь в их пользу и что? Битву за Триполи Хавтар с треском проиграл.

 Возможен был такой исход без использования БПЛА? Да возможен, но Турции пришлось бы задействовать обычную авиацию (как минимум эскадрилью- две) а так обошлись "малой кровью"

В Сирии Турция в три дня 26-28 февраля перехватила инициативу? Перехватила и остановила ССА убив 191 военнослужащего и ранив 293, были потеряны 23 танка, 16 БМП, 9 Градов, КСИР потерял 43 человека(и это официальные данные, грузовикам, тачанкам и САУ данных нет а им тоже досталось изрядно). Выправить положение удалось ценой больших усилий.

Несколько потерянных БПЛА в обмен на остановку наступления что успешно шло несколько месяцев и малую вероятность его возобновления? Вполне достойный размен.

Могла Турция решить вопрос без БПЛА?  Могла, но с большими издержками  и потерями. БПЛА помогли их серьезно сократить.

За неполный год мы видим третью по счету успешную общевойсковую операцию, где БПЛА являются основной ударной силой. И видим чем оборачивается пренебрежительное отношение к ним.

----------


## cobra_73

Тут что клуб любви к армянам собрался, ил ктото желает за них все переиграть? Я говорю о том что мы должны это примерить на себя и о тех выводах которые мы должны сделать....




> За неполный год мы видим третью по счету успешную общевойсковую операцию, где БПЛА являются основной ударной силой. И видим чем оборачивается пренебрежительное отношение к ним.


За неполный год, мы видим очередной урок преподносимый тем товарищам, которые принципиально игнорировали вопросы войскового ПВО, а так же вопросы тактической маскировки и РТР...




> Перехватила и остановила ССА убив 191 военнослужащего и ранив 293, были потеряны 23 танка, 16 БМП, 9 Градов, КСИР потерял 43 человека(и это официальные данные, грузовикам, тачанкам и САУ данных нет а им тоже досталось изрядно). Выправить положение удалось ценой больших усилий.
> Выправить положение удалось ценой больших усилий.


Турецкий натиск, стух, как только Сирийцы подтянули ЗРДН комплекса Бук и была нанесена серия ракетно-артиллериских ударов по передовым частям и тылам турок.
А вот ссылочка на потери явно бы не помешала, а то отчего то у меня ощущение что это тупо заявки Турок перечислены...




> Могла Турция решить вопрос без БПЛА?


Каких. В очередной раз спрашиваю.....  Без Male-clas решила бы, широка применяя аппараты малого класса, для разведки и ЦУ РСЗО, Арте и тактическим ракетам....

----------


## lindr

> Нда, показали только что в одной курилке потери сирийских правительственных сил с 26 по 28 февраля. Не турецкие, конечно, бравурные агитки, но потери серьезные.
> 
> 191 погибший
> 
> 293 раненых
> 
> Уничтожены либо повреждены:
> 
> 23 танка
> ...


Kotsnews telegram 03.03.20 16:23

А вот выдержка боев за Саракиб 03 марта когда в вашей реальности небо зачистили



> . Одна из штурмовых групп ушла вперед, и по ней ударил беспилотник. Раненых и убитых приехал забирать пикап. Но его постигла та же участь - очень напоминает тактику снайперов. Один из раненых смог забежать к нам в дом, и мы стали его перематывать. Осколок попал в ногу, кровь удалось остановить. Тут увидели, что подъехали машина "скорой", и она была сразу же уничтожена ракетой.


БЛПА безнаказанно уничтожает три цели не давая нос из плотной застройки высунуть.

----------


## cobra_73

> Kotsnews telegram 03.03.20 16:23
> 
> А вот выдержка боев за Саракиб 03 марта когда в вашей реальности небо зачистили
> 
> БЛПА безнаказанно уничтожает три цели не давая нос из плотной застройки высунуть.


Я не знаю в какой реальности вы обитаете, но стоит однако понимать адекватные люди делают выводы не ранее того момента - когда у них есть объективная информация по обстановке. Общий же результат в общем то известен. Турция каждый раз тщательно выбирала место и время для *удара кинжалом в спину*. Это так по турецки да... Что не снимает ответственности со структур управления и полевых командиров на местах.




> Kotsnews telegram


И вам тут ничего не кажется странным?

Мое лично мнение. Использование больших БПЛА класса Байрактар и Анка для штурмовых атак тупо от безысходности. С пилотируемой авиацией у Турок видно не все хорошо. Тот же Панцырь при средне подготовленном экипаже вполне в состоянии обнаружить Байрактар до входа в зону поражения комплекса в дуэльной ситуации и поразить его. Но главное надо понимать - воюют системы. Если где пошло не так, виноваты все начиная с командования.

----------


## lindr

> Общий же результат в общем то известен.


Да известен. Несмотря на значительное продвижение в Идлибе Турки ССА четко указали, что силовым путем дочистить провинцию не дадут.

 Я даже рассматриваю как маловозможный, но все же вариант где на фоне успехов в Ливии и Карабахе зеленые развернут локальное наступление при поддержке ВС Турции.

Кроме того у наших южных соседей может возникнуть желание использовать успешный опыт Азербайджана на Донбассе. И тогда придется по полной впрягаться.




> Использование больших БПЛА класса Байрактар и Анка для штурмовых атак тупо от безысходности.


Вот дураки: не хотят рисковать людьми и пилотируемыми ЛА и предпочитают безнаказанно истреблять противника попивая чаек в уютном бункере. С чего-бы это?




> Тот же Панцырь при средне подготовленном экипаже вполне в состоянии обнаружить Байрактар до входа в зону поражения комплекса в дуэльной ситуации и поразить его.


Опять застарелая ошибка, классика: а как МиГ-15 против F-86, А как С-75 против F-4? АК-47 против М-16. 

Дуэльная ситуация - это миф. Воюют интегрированные системы, одна против другой. И пока турецкая система как минимум не хуже, и это должно тревожить. 

Порядок бьет класс. У Панциря есть преимущество но не подавляющее уже в Ливии Турки показали как грамотно его нейтрализовать.




> И вам тут ничего не кажется странным?


Нет не кажется. Я читал разные источники, на разных языках и везде обстановка описывалась примерно одинаково.

----------


## Казанец

Всё верно, *lindr*. Шапкозакидательство хуже предательства. Сколько раз повторялось уже: и в Крымскую, и в Русско-японскую, и в Великую Отечественную, и в Чеченскую, на наших глазах буквально. Прям так победили, что до сих пор репарации платим. А в Великую-Отечественную так повторилось, что уже 80 лет скоро, а всех павших до сих пор отыскать-собрать-захоронить не можем.

----------


## cobra_73

> Дуэльная ситуация - это миф. Воюют интегрированные системы, одна против другой. И пока турецкая система как минимум не хуже, и это должно тревожить.


ПРо дуэль начали говорить вы.




> Порядок бьет класс. У Панциря есть преимущество но не подавляющее уже в Ливии Турки показали как грамотно его нейтрализовать.


Знаю - закидали Байрактарами...





> Нет не кажется. Я читал разные источники, на разных языках и везде обстановка описывалась примерно одинаково.


Ну то есть мне не кажеться что это лажа. Все происходит из одного источника




> Турки ССА четко указали, что силовым путем дочистить провинцию не дадут.


Их бы никто не спрашивал, и недосултан бы отчмокал в итоге, если бы не одно но, как и в случае с гибелью Пешкова кстати. Бросить Сирию, раз уж начали мы не могли, а Сирия у нас держиться на тонкой нитке Сирийского экспресса. Я думал это должно быть всем понятно как отче наш.




> 22 на ASN это хорошо если 10 at real.


Я их все не проверял, с другой стороны 18 потерянных в Ливии Панцырей превращаются в две достоверных потери. Один захвачен, второй выведенный из строя в ангаре? Более я подбитых панцырей не видел, а вы?

Кстати говоря, *Казанец* а вы в армии вообще служили?


Говорят Карабах...
Вон Уазик вдали виден..

----------


## Let_nab

> Я не знаю в какой реальности вы обитаете, но стоит однако понимать адекватные люди делают выводы не ранее того момента - когда у них есть объективная информация по обстановке. Общий же результат в общем то известен. Турция каждый раз тщательно выбирала место и время для *удара кинжалом в спину*. Это так по турецки да... Что не снимает ответственности со структур управления и полевых командиров на местах.
> 
> И вам тут ничего не кажется странным?
> 
> Мое лично мнение. Использование больших БПЛА класса Байрактар и Анка для штурмовых атак тупо от безысходности. С пилотируемой авиацией у Турок видно не все хорошо. Тот же Панцырь при средне подготовленном экипаже вполне в состоянии обнаружить Байрактар до входа в зону поражения комплекса в дуэльной ситуации и поразить его. Но главное надо понимать - воюют системы. Если где пошло не так, виноваты все начиная с командования.


Так и есть. Видео по Ливии хоть и апрельское, но подтверждение временем получило, так как ничего Турция там не добилась до сих пор. Так же и по Карабаху.

----------


## lindr

18 панцирей это из той же серии. Потому к заявкам без фотоподтверждения я отношусь скептически. 

Вы все пытаетесь свести к соотношению потерь, эта величина важная но не определяющая.

Важно другое: до 2020 БПЛА не использовались против регулярных армий, и многие сомневались в их эффективности, но теперь скептики посрамлены.
В Сирии у турок была задача - остановить продвижение САА они эту задачу выполнили и основной ударной силой были БПЛА.

В Ливии у турок была задача выбить Хавтара из Триополитании - они задачу выполнили и основной ударной силой были БПЛА.

В Карабахе у турок и азеров была задача подавить ПВО и прорвать полосу укреплений - они эту задачу выполнили и основной ударной силой были БПЛА.

Это реальные результаты. Ни у сирийцев ни у Хавтара ни у Армении не получилось помешать противнику.
Пока более менее достойно вышло у сирийцев но высокой ценой и то не полностью расчистить небо им так и не удалось, следствие ряд ключевых пунктов не удалось отбить и М5 в районе Саракиба осталась под огневым контролем боевиков которые могут перекрыть ее в любой момент. М4 и вовсе не была отбита. То есть многомесячное наступление так и не достигло все поставленых целей.

Ливии Хавтар сумел таки удержать Сирт но ситуация патовая.

В Карабахе помимо потери территорий армянам пришлось в два раза удлиннить фронт и если сейчас азербайджанцы перенесут основной удар на север для НКР все будет кончено быстро. Впрочем они могут и не спешить и организовать "Канны" по линии Зангелан - Шуша - Кельбаджар. Пока все контрудары армян давятся на начальной стадии и как не странно в основном силами БПЛА.

----------


## cobra_73

> Вы все пытаетесь свести к соотношению потерь, эта величина важная но не определяющая.


А помоему все точности наоборот  - это городские сумасшедшие носятся с роликами от азеров по всему инету.




> но теперь скептики посрамлены.


У скептиков есть более чем адекватное мнение что приминение недешевых больших БПЛА над линией фронта возможно только после уничтожения войсковой ПВО силами арты, РСЗО и тактическихз УР при деятельном участии БПЛА малого класса выдающих ЦУ и корректирующих артогонь.




> остановить продвижение САА они эту задачу выполнили и основной ударной силой были БПЛА.


Мы уже обсудили это. У вас крайне слабая аргументация. Наступление остановили по политическим причинам прежде всего.




> основной ударной силой были БПЛА.


Malе-class? Нет конечно.




> Пока все контрудары армян давятся на начальной стадии и как не странно в основном силами БПЛА.


Я искренне обоим сторонам желаю удачи.... 
И кстати Я считаю что вы неверно интерпретируете ситуацию на данном этапе.




> Потому к заявкам без фотоподтверждения я отношусь скептически.


Так я с вами в аккурат согласен. Там вопрос в чем, *достоверно* подтверждена потеря 2-х Панцырей, большая часть потерянных турками БПЛА Male-class на ANS  так же подтвеждалась как мне помниться фото обломков. Впрочем если есть желание можно пройтись по этому вопросу. Меня то как раз интересовали Панцыря по ним повторюсь, 1 достоверно захвачен, второй поражен в ангаре+ еще 6 роликов крайне коротких с разной степенью реалистично, вероятность же поражения ЗРПК там я лично оцениваю от не достоверно до вероятно. Фотографий обломков я лично не видел. В общем ровно 2 достоверных.

----------


## lindr

> У скептиков есть более чем адекватное мнение


Которое не подкреплено ничем окромя досужих рассуждений и ТТХ из рекламных проспектов Панциря и Тетраедра. ТТХ которые в реальной боевой обстановке мягко говоря не подтвердились.



> Malе-class? Нет конечно


Имелись ввиду БПЛА как тип без выделение одного класса как определяющего.



> А помоему все точности наоборот - это городские сумасшедшие носятся с роликами от азеров по всему инету.


Которые показывают реальное положение дел. Называть сумасшедшим тех кто отказывается верить на слову тезису что "БПЛА нам не страшны" это прекрасно. Как понимаю разумные аргументы кончились.



> У вас крайне слабая аргументация.


Чудовищные потери в людях и технике - это слабая аргументация. Да, турки тоже хорошо получили, но исходя из ресурсов размен не в пользу сирийцев.

Выдержки из репортажа ВК РИА новости на 3-4 марта.
Выложу ниже.

----------


## lindr

Репортаж от 4 марта



> Сейчас в десяти километрах от Саракиба на трассе встречаются не только обгорелые танки, грузовики и внедорожники — догорающий мотоцикл свидетельствует о том, что турки не жалеют дорогостоящих ракет даже на небольшие цели.





> "По прямой нельзя, езжайте проселочными дорогами, там в пяти километрах еще догорают недавно подбитые дроном два пикапа", — говорит сирийский боец на блокпосту между Маарет Нуманом и Саракибом. Издали видно, как по периметру Саракиба и Джубаса поднимаются столбы черного дыма — там шестые сутки идут бои.
> Проводник решает поверить военному, и мы едем в передовой командный штаб узнать обстановку по объездной дороге. Проезжаем разбитые села, где недавно еще пытались закрепиться боевики, но откуда были выкурены правительственными силами. Дороги раскурочены снарядами, всюду сожженная техника.





> На северо-западной окраине Саракиба бои не утихают. Будьте осторожны, на подъезде по машинам бьют беспилотники", — рисует нам картину офицер в штабе.
> Он же дает небольшую карту, на которой карандашом тщательно вырисовывает каждый поворот, надеясь, что мы доедем по верному пути. Карта оказалась простой и верной. Минут 40 по объездным — и между нами и Саракибом всего 1,5 километра.





> Вдруг из ниоткуда появляются несколько сирийских бойцов, начинают махать руками — поворачиваем к ним, они открывают гараж и кричат, чтобы мы быстро заезжали. Ныряем вовнутрь... выдохнули.
> "Дальше идет бой. Засекли группу боевиков в количестве пяти человек. Подождите. А на машине сейчас вот так просто проехать рискованно, турки жгут транспорт с воздуха, там на въезде, на повороте с трассы уже целое кладбище нашей техники", — объясняет боец.





> РИА Новости / Михаил Алаеддин
> "Ситуация успокоилась. Столкновения на другой стороне города, тут только артиллерия прилетает. По трассе ехать никак нельзя, самое верное — возвращаться той же дорогой, что приехали", — говорит один из бойцов


Итак на 4 марта незадолго до перемирия М5 была наглухо перекрыта турецкими БПЛА и артиллерией передвигаться можно было только кружными дорогами и малыми группами, ни о как каком продолжении наступления в таких условия говорить не приходиться...

----------


## Казанец

Всё грамотно,*lindr*, всё понятно. Спасибо. Вот как выглядит современная/будущая война. Очень интересно, что в военной научной фантастике ХХ века малоразмерные боевые машины практически отсутствовали. Всегда описывались не имеющие экипажа полноразмерные/полновесные или даже гигантские машины, начиная с Казанцева и кончая Терминатором. До миниатюризации техники писатели-фантасты как-то не додумались. Этим же грешат и последние серии "Чужого". Сразу же хочется спросить: на неизвестной планете и всё люди? Пешком? А где же их дроны-разведчики-охранники?

----------


## OKA

Хе-хе, любимый рассказ советских детей от Стивена Кинга из "юного техника"))

----------


## cobra_73

> Панциря


Панырь-С вполне успешно поражает птицеподобные БПЛА (ПО весу/габариту/скорости соответствующие крупной птице), как оказалось по опыту Хмеймим. Байрактар вполне очевидно это мясо. Панцырь свои недостатки имеет и существенные. Но речь не о них. И там вопрос другого порядка.
По Панцырю неудачный решения на мой взгляд - частотный диапазон ССЦ, были недоработки в вопросе управления артогнем и вообще установка орудий на колесной платформе. Его надо было выполнять чисто ракетным, подвесив на башне на всякий случай многоствольный ККП




> Имелись ввиду БПЛА как тип без выделение одного класса как определяющего.


А вот это уже принципиальная подмена понятий.




> Называть сумасшедшим тех кто отказывается верить на слову тезису что "БПЛА нам не страшны" это прекрасно.


Во первых вы передергиваете как мелкий карточный шулер. Во вторых я такого не говорил. В третьих - *с моей стороны подвергалась критике исключительно концепция БПЛА-male class,* как штурмовика. Это уже на грани идиотизма верить что беспилотный самолет соответствующий по габаритам Ил-2, обладающий оружием уступающим по дальности поражения древней Осе, и при этом обладающий скоростью самолетов столетней давности чтото там может в условиях противосстояния современных армий! 
Кстати сбитие Орбитера было заснято через ТВ канал Осы недавно. 




> Чудовищные потери в людях и технике - это слабая аргументация.


ПОдтверждения нет (Это мне живо напомнило историю с ударом по отряду ЧВК - где начали с утверждений про 700 русских наемников от известного презерватива, а закончилось  десятком погибших сотрудников ЧВК и пару десятков раненных - сирийцев погибло больше но не намного. 
Фотографий этой чудовищной гекатомбы при том что поля боя осталось понятно за кем в итоге, так и не появилось кроме перефотошопленных последствий удара Градов по 71-й ЕМНИП бригагаде ВСУ. Батареи в смартфонах у урюков закончились, ога...)


Впрочем как и по туркам выходит схоже. Горелые М60 я видел. И не в мультиках, а вот турки любят мультики, размытые и без видимого результата.

PS. ПОнимаете когда торжественно  рассказывают про многие сотни погибших в одном бою и молчат про раненых, чтото здесь не так. Где то соврали.... То ли к убитым отнесли раненных и пострадавших, то ли цельнососано из известного места.




> Да, турки тоже хорошо получили,


Что с вами случилось?




> Как понимаю разумные аргументы кончились.


У вас что вполне очевидно, да.

----------


## lindr

> Всё грамотно,*lindr*, всё понятно. Спасибо. Вот как выглядит современная/будущая война. Очень интересно, что в военной научной фантастике ХХ века малоразмерные боевые машины практически отсутствовали. Всегда описывались не имеющие экипажа полноразмерные/полновесные или даже гигантские машины, начиная с Казанцева и кончая Терминатором. До миниатюризации техники писатели-фантасты как-то не додумались. Этим же грешат и последние серии "Чужого". Сразу же хочется спросить: на неизвестной планете и всё люди? Пешком? А где же их дроны-разведчики-охранники?


Не совсем так. Есть польский фантастический рассказ 60-70 "Непобедимый" описывающий эволюцию ИИ боевых машин после гибели хозяев. Результатом стали миниатюрные БПЛА с ройной организацией и поражающие людей и технику при помощи ЭМИ.

----------


## cobra_73

> Хе-хе, любимый рассказ советских детей от Стивена Кинга из "юного техника"))


Вот я его как вспоминаю часто. Впрочем если подумать и в старой фантастике припоминаю стрекоз разведчиков, Черепашек шпионов - киберразведчиков с системой самоликвидации (Советская фантастика 70-х), и прочее...

----------


## OKA

" Перспективный австралийский беспилотный ведомый Loyal Wingman, разрабатываемый подразделением авиастроительного концерна Boeing, совершил первые низкоскоростные пробежки по аэродрому. Согласно сообщению концерна, во время пробежек аппарат разгонялся до 26 километров в час.

Пробежки выполняются в рамках подготовки новых летательных аппаратов к летным испытаниям. Они позволяют провести первоначальную проверку работы основных систем: топливной, тормозной, управления, двигателей и других. После их успешного прохождения аппарат допускается к первому полету.
Во время первых низкоскоростных пробежек Loyal Wingman выполнил серию маневров. Специалисты проверили работу тормозов, системы управления двигателями и рулевую систему. Другие подробности о проведенных проверках не уточняются. Первый полет Loyal Wingman должен состоятся до конца 2020 года.

Loyal Wingman имеет в длину 11 метров и размах крыла 11,7 метра. Аппарат выполнен по модульному принципу. Полезная нагрузка для беспилотника будет размещаться в сменных носовых отсеках длиной 2,6 метра. Аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на расстояние до 3,7 тысячи километров, неся дополнительное вооружение или системы обнаружения и наблюдения.

Наземные испытания беспилотного ведомого Loyal Wingman, разработка которого ведется по заказу ВВС Австралии, начались в сентябре 2020 года. Во время первого этапа наземных отработок, специалисты проверили двигатель, топливную систему, правильность работы бортового оборудования.

Василий Сычёв". 




https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/10/22/loyal-wingman

----------


## OKA

Учения по борьбе с дронами :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2103773.html




> Не совсем так. Есть польский фантастический рассказ 60-70 "Непобедимый" описывающий эволюцию ИИ боевых машин после гибели хозяев. Результатом стали миниатюрные БПЛА с ройной организацией и поражающие людей и технику при помощи ЭМИ.


Если склероз не изменяет, там земляне, чтоб не воевать на планете, нарезали участки на Луне для ведения боевых действий  самосовершенствующимися системами оружия. 
Ну и досовершенствовались до перспективы перенесения войны абсолютным оружием на Землю)) 
Нечто подобное обыгрывалось в "Скриммерсах" с Питером Уэллером.




> Вот я его как вспоминаю часто. Впрочем если подумать и в старой фантастике припоминаю стрекоз разведчиков, Черепашек шпионов - киберразведчиков с системой самоликвидации (Советская фантастика 70-х), и прочее...


Вспоминается древний советский опус про электронно-механического ежа-шпиона, который возле какого-то военного объекта снимал данные, а потом их пакетом отправлял, чтоб труднее засечь было, и наши долго его ловили))

А черепашка-дрон и "индикатор", которого, если трахнуть, то он становится "фиолетовым, в крапинку" ещё были в мультике про Алису  :Biggrin:

----------


## Казанец

> Не совсем так. Есть польский фантастический рассказ 60-70 "Непобедимый" описывающий эволюцию ИИ боевых машин после гибели хозяев. Результатом стали миниатюрные БПЛА с ройной организацией и поражающие людей и технику при помощи ЭМИ.


Не, ну если поискать-порыться, то конечно найти можно. У Лема "Мир на Земле" так вообще заканчивается массовым вторжением на Землю микро-роботов с целью её пацификации (разоружения). Имелись ввиду хронологически близкие (к фантастам-сочинителям) времена с механизмами, работающими на уже существующих технических принципах.

----------


## Nazar

Сегодня общался с штурманом Североморского полка БПЛА, с картинками из Сирии, с подробным описанием всего происходящего, в том числе в Карабахе....Много думал и совсем переоценил возможности БПЛА противника.
Говорю это как человек с РЭБовским образованием, очень пересмотревший реальные возможности вражеских БПЛА, в условиях активной и агрессивной работы РЭБ....

----------


## Panda-9

> Много думал и совсем переоценил возможности БПЛА противника....


Не совсем понянто: вверх или вниз?

----------


## cobra_73

> Вспоминается древний советский опус про электронно-механического ежа-шпиона, который возле какого-то военного объекта снимал данные, а потом их пакетом отправлял, чтоб труднее засечь было, и наши долго его ловили))


Совершенно верно. О нем я и вспомнил. Черепашку только перепутал с ежом. :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Не совсем понянто: вверх или вниз?


Вниз......

----------


## Казанец

> возможности вражеских БПЛА, в условиях агрессивной работы РЭБ....


Можно предположить, что следующим шагом в организации *массового* применения БПЛА станет присутствие в авангардной ударной группе, назовём его так, "БПЛА-руководителя" с автономным AI с единственной/основной задачей сканирования средств РЭБ во всём диапазоне их работы и отдачей приказов боевым БПЛА на их уничтожение, причём в силу непосредственного присутствия этого "руководителя" в районе боя длительность отдачи/приёма этих приказов будет составлять милли- или даже пикосекунды, а, повторимся, в силу непосредственного присутствия, для их отдачи/приёма может использоваться не радиодиапазон, а, скажем, видимый световой диапазон или ультразвук. И никакого оператора, сидящего в бункере за тысячи километров, уже не понадобится. Останется дождаться, когда "дроны-руководители" посовещаются и решат, что все/любые средства ПВО независимо от их национальной принадлежности представляют для них угрозу и, соответственно, цель. Следующей категорией целей для них станут, естественно (раз уж это и человеку понятно) не уцелевшие средства ПВО, не военные базы и уж конечно не города и люди, а АЭС, могильники химических и радиоактивных отходов, ну и кальдера Йеллоустоуна до кучи. У истоков судного дня стоим, можно сказать.

----------


## OKA

" Американские солдаты могут получить необычные дроны для разведки в городском пространстве. Вчера, 23 октября, пресс-служба армии США сообщила о том, что на полигоне Юма проходят тестирования дронов-трансформеров Pegasus III от компании Robotic Research.

В Минобороны США Pegasus III называют «тактической, трансформируемой, и автономной роботизированной системой». Этот дрон имеет лопасти для полёта, а также гусеничное шасси для движения по земле.

roboticresearch.com

В зависимости от конфигурации Pegasus III может нести 4,5-9 кг полезной нагрузки, включая специальные манипуляторы для обезвреживания взрывоопасных предметов. При этом устройство «может пройти через стандартный дверной проём»."




https://warspot.ru/18268-amerikanska...y-transformery

" На земле, в небесах, и на море... ")) 

Мультисредность-наше фсё))

Кста, познавательная ветка :

https://glav.su/forum/5/455/

----------


## OKA

" Британский стартап Stratospheric Platforms совместно с американской компанией Northrop Grumman занялась разработкой двухдвигательного водородного стратосферного беспилотника, который будет использоваться для обеспечения сотовой связи стандарта 5G. Как пишет Aviation Week, диаметр покрытия сотовой связью с помощью аппарата составит до 140 километров.

Сегодня несколько компаний в мире занимаются разработкой беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые бы могли обеспечивать связью труднодоступные районы. Предполагается, что с помощью таких аппаатов сотовые операторы смогут расширить абонентскую базу и сэкономить на строительстве сотовых вышек.

Перспективный стратосферный водородный беспилотник разрабатывается по схеме высокоплана с V-образным хвостовым оперением. Размах крыла беспилотника составит 60 метров. Аппарат массой 3,5 тонны сможет выполнять полеты на высоте 18,3 тысячи метров на протяжении девяти дней. Первый полет аппарата запланирован на 2022 год.

Другие подробности о новом беспилотнике не раскрываются. Ранее Stratospehric Platforms провела испытания системы связи стандарта 4G, предназначенной для установки на летательные аппараты. Испытания проводились на модифицированном высотном разведывательном самолете Grob G 520. Во время испытаний самолет выполнял полеты на высоте 13,7 тысячи метров.

Разработчикам удалось добиться скорости передачи данных абонентам на земле в 70 мегабит в секунду и от абонентов — в 20 мегабит в секунду. Система сотовой связи может быть доработана для поддержки стандарта 5G.



В конце сентября 2020 года японская компания HAPSMobile испытала перспективный псевдоспутник Sunglider полетом на высоте 19,2 тысячи метров. Продолжительность полета беспилотника составила 20 часов. Аппарат обеспечивал покрытие сети стандарта LTE. К ней подключились несколько абонентов, которые совершили серию видеозвонков при помощи смартфонов и компьютеров.

Василий Сычёв". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/10/26/stratospheric

----------


## OKA

Новый китайский робоизвозчик.




" Национальная почтовая служба Китая (China Post) начала получать новые беспилотные транспортные вертолетные комплексы серии Master Key (MK-200) в гражданской версии разработки и производства компании Beijing Icontop Technology Co., Ltd.  Семейство беспилотных транстпортно-боевых вертолетных комплексов включает в себя беспилотники с максимальной взлетной массой 50, 200 и 900 кг. Технические характеристики нового беспилотного транспортно-боевого вертолетного комплекса серии Master Key (MK-200): длина - 2350 мм., высота - 1020 мм., ширина - 880 мм, полезная нагрузка - 140 кг., крейсерская скорость - 150 км/час, максимальная скорость полета - 200 км/час, максимальный взлетный вес - 286 кг, продолжительность полета - 12 часов, продолжительность полета с нагрузкой 80 кг - 8 часов, продолжительность полета с нагрузкой 110 кг - 6 часов, практический потолок - 5000 метров.". 

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2106437.html

----------


## lindr

> .Много думал и совсем переоценил возможности БПЛА противника.
> Говорю это как человек с РЭБовским образованием, очень пересмотревший реальные возможности вражеских БПЛА, в условиях активной и агрессивной работы РЭБ....


Тут важно уточнить несколько моментов. 

В условиях активной и агрессивной работы РЭБ хреново всем и пилотируемым ЛА и БПЛА и даже ПВО, потому как это оружие обоюдоострое. Недаром сейчас вовсю продвигаются проекты постановщиков помех на базе БПЛА.

БПЛА кажутся более уязвимыми от РЭБ чем классические ЛА по причине наличия канала управления. Казалось бы это вполне очевидная "аххилесова пята" этого класса, но есть нюансы.

Во первых потеря связи не обязательно означает неизбежное крушение БПЛА. На борту есть БИНС и ничего не мешает в случае потери связи выполнить запрограммированный разворот на базу до восстановления контакта, в конце концов если и упадет то на своей территории что важно.

Во вторых каналы связи модернизируются. МДКР, МДЧР, глазковая диаграмма были известны еще в 90-е. Модемы рубежа тысячелетия работали на методе глазковой диаграммы компенсации ошибок и зашумления в тракте (по классической теории цепей модем на скорости 56К работать не может-).

В 90-е даже обсуждался вариант модуляции шумоподобным сигналом, с короткими высокоэнергетическими импульсами и крайне широким спектром по приему. Повторюсь, все это я изучал в институте и на военной кафедре более 20 лет назад...

В третьих есть важный аспект, который многие упускают из виду. 

*Последние несколько десятилетий наблюдалась устойчивая тенденция к сокращению количественного парка ВВС.* Золотой век авиации середины 20 века, когда над ТВД одновременно кружились многие тысячи самолетов казалось канул в лету. Соответственно относительно малое потенциальное количество ЛА над ТВД определяли техническую и организационную строну развития ПВО. Был сделан разворот прежде всего на перехват баллистических ракет и КР. Но общеизвестно что запас последних не столь уж и велик(за исключением арсеналов США КНР и прочих больших стран), массированные удары ожидались лишь в первые дни конфликта. Залпом пулять томагавками неделями подряд слишком дорого. А первый удар можно просто переждать, сохранив ЗРК на будущее.(Вариант ядерного конфликта я не рассматриваю)

Но последние годы ситуация резко изменилась. БПЛА дешевы и производятся уже больших количества, тем уменьшая стоимость и подстегивая к увеличению производства. БПЛА в современных войнах будет на ТВД много и потери будут компенсироваться довольно быстро, БПЛА в отличие от КР оружие многоразового использования * Количество потенциальных целей для ПВО таким образом растет и растет весьма быстро.* Как показала практика боевого применения БПЛА  (Возьмем на это раз пример ОАЭ и Саудовской Аравии) классические системы ПВО не всегда были достаточно эффективны при массированном применении дронов.  И дело даже не столь в качестве, сколь много большее число ЛА на ТВД требует* количественного* наращивания ПВО а это серьезные деньги, поскольку это и увеличение личного состава, склады и логистика.

Даже не взлетая с аэродрома таким образом БПЛА уже наносят урон требуя больших вложений в модернизацию ПВО.

----------


## Казанец

Да. Роботизация производства/сборки и диагностики наряду с отсутствием необходимости в облёте и и сдаче-приёмке открывают широкие перспективы для стремительного роста количества дронов, которые неминуемо рано или поздно станут использоваться и террористическими организациями.

----------


## Nazar

Говорят с помощью БПЛА, сегодня обнулили МО Карабаха...

----------


## lindr

Нашел свои фотки с МАКС-2019, семейство БПЛА Кронштадт...

----------


## Red307

> Нашел свои фотки с МАКС-2019, семейство БПЛА Кронштадт...


А тяжёлый кронштадтский БЛА есть?

----------


## lindr

Ну что? Турцию можно поздравить : за год третья по счету успешная общевойсковая операция с БПЛА в качестве основной ударной силы. Подтвержденных потерь  MALE класс сколько? Два?! Мелких и средних много больше. Все контрудары отбиты, а армянских танков было не видно не слышно после побоища в Физули-Гадруте. Не видно не слышно пока ситуация не стала  most mortem. На последнем видео из развилки севернее Шуши Т-72 в конце получает от беспилотника, спасибо ДЗ а то кадр мог быть более эффектным.
У нас есть не более полугода чтобы создать на Донбасе нормальное ПВО. Последний артобстрел ВСУ корректировали аж четыре БПЛА. Сбито ноль. И не надо говорить что если было надо, то... Потому, что на самом деле... И.т.д и.т.п результат на табло как говорится.

----------


## cobra_73

> Ну что? Турцию можно поздравить : за год третья по счету успешная общевойсковая операция с БПЛА в качестве основной ударной силы. Подтвержденных потерь  MALE класс сколько? Два?! Мелких и средних много больше. Все контрудары отбиты, а армянских танков было не видно не слышно после побоища в Физули-Гадруте. Не видно не слышно пока ситуация не стала  most mortem. На последнем видео из развилки севернее Шуши Т-72 в конце получает от беспилотника, спасибо ДЗ а то кадр мог быть более эффектным.
> У нас есть не более полугода чтобы создать на Донбасе нормальное ПВО. Последний артобстрел ВСУ корректировали аж четыре БПЛА. Сбито ноль. И не надо говорить что если было надо, то... Потому, что на самом деле... И.т.д и.т.п результат на табло как говорится.


Вы так говорите, что можно подумать ВС Турции в состоянии сама бороться с беспилотниками малого класса да даже Маle-класс? Кстати обоснуйте зачем нам аппараты типа Male-class? Я лично вижу единственный толк от него в качестве морского разведчика, но флот традиционно забил болт на авиацию от слова вообще..., и в противоповстанческих операциях... Да и тезис о том что Байрактары основная ударная сила в Карабахе, это крайне смело....
Кстати говоря, у нас беспилотников малого класса для войсковой разведки и ЦУ по мнению противника около 2300-2500 в войсках...




> Последний артобстрел ВСУ корректировали аж четыре БПЛА. Сбито ноль.


Кстати на Донбассе украинские Буки стреляют постоянно. заявлено 120 сбитых БПЛА.




> И не надо говорить что если было надо, то... Потому, что на самом деле...


Там надо миниум смешанная ЗРБР, включающая в себя Буки и Торы

----------


## lindr

> Да и тезис о том что Байрактары основная ударная сила в Карабахе, это крайне смело....


Я этого никогда не говорил, я имел ввиду БПЛА как вид ЛА. Не секрет что все они (израильские, турецкие, малые, большие) управлялись турками и получали развединформацию из Турции.




> Кстати обоснуйте зачем нам аппараты типа Male-class?


Он может быть универсальным и в зависимости от подвешенных контейнеров может быть разведчиком, радиотехническим разведчиком, постановщиком помех, ударной машиной, целеуказателем. Малые БПЛА не могут быть универсальными, нет места для сменной аппаратуры.

Есть еще вариант с двойным назначением. Мой коллега лет 7 назад создал РЛС мониторинга ледовой обстановки, но под него нет носителя. 

Вертолет перед посадкой на льдину зависает, с него спрыгивает техник, бурит лед измеряя толщину и определяет, можно ли садиться, это не шутка, это позор для 21 века.




> Я лично вижу единственный толк от него в качестве морского разведчика


Очень дельное предложение, во времена СССР были Ту-95РЦ, помните? Тяжелый БПЛА сможет их заметить.




> и в противоповстанческих операциях.


 тоже нужно...




> Вы так говорите, что можно подумать ВС Турции в состоянии сама бороться с беспилотниками малого класса да даже Маle-класс?


И Саудовская Аравия и ОАЭ... список большой, это так же ответ на вопрос зачем.




> Кстати на Донбассе украинские Буки стреляют постоянно. заявлено 120 сбитых БПЛА.


Скромненько. Пашинян за месяц 264 БПЛА сбил -)))




> Там надо миниум смешанная ЗРБР, включающая в себя Буки и Торы


Как минимум еще средства РЭБ на полное покрытие.

----------


## cobra_73

> Он может быть универсальным и в зависимости от подвешенных контейнеров может быть разведчиком, радиотехническим разведчиком, постановщиком помех, ударной машиной, целеуказателем.


Постановщик помех? Там энергетика явно не айс.




> Малые БПЛА не могут быть универсальными, нет места для сменной аппаратуры.


Малые способны вполне решать ключевую задачу - разведка и ЦУ для арты и ракетчиков.




> Очень дельное предложение, во времена СССР были Ту-95РЦ, помните? Тяжелый БПЛА сможет их заметить.


У нас полный провал в вопросе дальней морской разведки. По факту нанести серьезнейший ущерб тому же американскому АУГ мы в состоянии. Однако только если вдруг найдем. А искать реально нечем.



> И Саудовская Аравия и ОАЭ... список большой, это так же ответ на вопрос зачем.


А как турки собираются бороться с противником типа нас. Пусть ударников у нас нет, зато разведчиков вполне себе уже серьезно...




> Скромненько. Пашинян за месяц 264 БПЛА сбил -)))


ТАк это за все время. учитывая что ЛДНР на все катушку используют самопальные БПЛА от Алиэкспресс. Там же сбито и несколько форпостов. Так что может быть +-.




> Как минимум еще средства РЭБ на полное покрытие.


Это понятно. Но РЭБ не вундерваффель

----------


## lindr

> Постановщик помех? Там энергетика явно не айс.


Смотря что давить и как. Тупо энергетика это прошлый век.




> Это понятно. Но РЭБ не вундерваффель


Цитату подкину из телеграмма. 




> Кроме того, вражеские беспилотники были нейтрализованы благодаря предоставленным Москвой системам ведения борьбы против летательных аппаратов (название специально не пишем).* Потом, правда, по непонятным причинам здесь тоже возникли проблемы.*

----------


## cobra_73

> Смотря что давить и как. Тупо энергетика это прошлый век.
> .


Как бы так да, не совсем. Энергетика здесь принципиально важна отнють не менее эээ технологических изысков.

----------


## Igor_k

> Как минимум еще средства РЭБ на полное покрытие.


Как минимум , эти средства должны быть в штате ПВО .

----------


## Fencer

Последний беспилотник Союза | Информационное агентство «В контексте»

----------


## Fencer

Ударный беспилотник "Охотник" впервые испытали с ракетами https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2020/12/2/220100/

----------


## Pilot

а турки, между тем, уже в теме роя беспилотников добились успехов

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4205049.html

----------


## lindr

Выдержки из новых цитат по войне в Карабахе 2020




> ➖ 27 сентября в течение 15 минут армянская сторона потеряла 50% ПВО и 40% артиллерии. В направлении Матахиса Джалалу Арутюняну удалось отбить атаку противника и сохранить позиции. На южной границе оборону раскрыли и продвинулись в 4-5 направлениях. После этого линия обороны из 280км превратилась в 470км. Для организации обороны в сложившихся обстоятельствах нужны были большие армейские части, мы к этому были не готовы.





> ➖ Оружия не было. ПВО на нуле. Было 6 ТОРов, из которых 4 были уничтожены за первые 15 дней. Потом отправили ещё  4, которые могут обеспечить максимум 45км. Из 6 установок БУК — 5 были нерабочие, из Москвы ждали ремонтную бригаду, чтобы к 10 числу получить в использование.

----------


## lindr

Поговорим о тактике. Зрелищные кадры уничтожения опорных пунктов и бронетехники впечатляют, но к счастью обладатели этого оружия так до конца и те поняли суть господства в воздухе. Оно не сводится к банальному уничтожению таков и пехоты с воздуха, отнюдь.

В свое время я дискутировал с одним их форумчан по поводу сценариев войны на границе ФРГ и ГДР. Тот уповал на танки, справедливо замечая, что танки малоуязвимы от ударов с воздуха и даже от атомных бомб. Так, то он так, действительно до 60% танков подбитых те ми же Байтактарами можно восстановить, ибо бч действительно слабая. Но упускается два аспекта проблемы: не очень важный и очень важный.

Не очень важный состоит в том, кто будет контролировать территорию где будут стоять подбитые танки и можно ли будет их эвакуировать  в тыл для ремонта, впрочем эта часть вопроса при полном понимании второго вопроса становиться риторической.

А вот важный аспект состоит в том что при понимании сути современной войны можно уничтожить танковую дивизию не уничтожив ни одного танка. Все просто: без топлива, без боекомплекта - танк лишь бесполезный  кусок металла. Все это нужно подвозить и подвозить ритмично. А увы, колонны снабжения очень плохо защищены от ударов с воздуха.

К счастью пока у тех же турок нет понимания сути проблемы, иначе и Сирии и Ливии у их противников были ли много большие неприятности. И война в Карабахе была бы выиграна быстрее и с меньшими потерями. Турки используют БПЛА для вытеснения противника с укрепленных позиций, чтобы затем дружественные силы могли занять их без сильного сопротивления, тогда как правильная тактика состоит в их изоляции на позициях, окружении и принуждении к сдаче или к самоубийственной попытке прорыва. Война - это не захват территории - война это принуждение противника к капитуляции.

Вот тут мы приходим к сути проблемы: современная война это на 90% логистика, парадокс: танку нипочем бездорожье, но трейлеру, что везет подбитый танк в ремонт обязательно нужен асфальт. Грунтовки можно использовать для линий снабжения, но при запросах современного боя они разбиваются в раз. А шоссе все наперечет и все под круглосуточным контролем, напомню, MALE класс держится в воздухе 24 часа.

Контр-стратегия? Первое, Уже писал: КОЛИЧЕСТВЕННОЕ усиление ПВО. Сопровождать несколькими ЗРК плюс МЗА придется чуть ли не каждый грузовик, при том крупные конвои останутся в прошлом, их защитить невозможно.

Второе: генералы больших армий так не поняли суть массового использования внедорожников иррегулярными формированиями, справедливо замечая , что ЛС в них защищен хуже чем в БТР. Господа генералы, они не для этого! Они нужны для перевозки того, что вы возите в грузовиках по бетонке. А возить в новой войне к линии фронта придется придется как раз на них, по бездорожью малыми группами. 

МРАПов понадобится много, разного размера и назначения, желательно модульных и с возможностью перевоза груза в контейнерах. Как экстремальный вариант - МРАП со станцией РЭБ или МЗА / ЗРК на борту.

----------


## Казанец

Все комментарии по делу, каждое слово - в точку.




> до 60% танков подбитых те ми же Байтактарами можно восстановить, ибо бч действительно слабая.


Б/ч действительно может быть слабой, но ведь, скажем, у "болванки" вообще нет б/ч, и её назначение (как и большинства противотанковых боеприпасов) сводится к воздействию на экипаж, а не на матчасть. А вот экипажи восстановить легко ли? Мы помним, что первыми, кого немцы вывозили самолётами из окружённого Сталинграда, были именно танковые экипажи. 




> Все просто: без топлива, без боекомплекта - танк лишь бесполезный  кусок металла. Все это нужно подвозить и подвозить ритмично. А увы, колонны снабжения очень плохо защищены от ударов с воздуха.


Тоже помним. Прям про Роммеля написано. Что толку, что берлинские снабженцы отправляли его танкам, стоящим почти что у Суэцкого канала, ровно столько топлива, сколько им было положено? Из этого количества до них доходила четверть, причём никому из штабистов и в голову не приходило, что из Бенгази до Эль-Аламейна приходится везти бензин в том числе и для того, чтобы всей колонне бензовозов было на чём вернуться обратно в Бенгази. А сколько ещё по дороге туда и обратно "харрикейны" сожгут? 
---------------------------------------------- 
Да, ещё Наполеон говорил: "Тактику изучают дилетанты. Профессионалы занимаются снабжением".

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны России опубликовало на своем сайте календарь на 2021 год с образцами современных вооружений, где впервые официально представило фото беспилотника (БПЛА) "Орион" в ударном варианте.

https://ria.ru/20201228/orion-1591162329.html

----------


## OKA

" Беспилотники научились охотиться за субмаринами

Американцы делают успехи в создании противолодочных дронов. 19 января, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что ВМС США и General Atomics успешно испытали беспилотник MQ-9A Block V Reaper с комплектом для постановки гидроакустических буёв.

Испытания проводились в рамках разработки беспилотника MQ-9B SeaGuardian — модификации MQ-9 для нужд ВМС. Тестирование прошло в Тихом океане. Дрон сбросил десять гидроакустических буёв, обнаружил с их помощью подводный объект и в режиме реального времени передал данные о цели на командный пункт.



Рендер беспилотника MQ-9B SeaGuardian defensenews.com

«Это первая демонстрация противолодочной авиации. Успешное завершение этих испытаний открывает путь для дальнейшего развития дополнительных возможностей противолодочной войны с помощью наших MQ-9», — заявил президент General Atomics Aeronautical Systems Дэвид Александер.

MQ-9B SeaGuardian сможет нести четыре блока с гидроакустическими буями (до 40 буёв размера A или 80 размера G). В ВМС США рассчитывают, что использование дронов позволит снизить задействование противолодочных самолётов Boeing P-8A Poseidon, тем самым уменьшив стоимость воздушного поиска подводных целей.". 

https://warspot.ru/18815-bespilotnik...za-submarinami

Давно такие аппараты пора стаями запускать в районы патрулирования)) 

Только погоды над морем сильно разные бывают))

----------


## indela



----------


## indela



----------


## Fencer

Источник сообщил о строительстве еще трех тяжелых беспилотников "Охотник"
https://ria.ru/20210212/okhotnik-1597135614.html

----------


## OKA

" Натовские «Фениксы» готовы стеречь границы альянса в Европе.  15 февраля, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что все пять беспилотников RQ-4D Phoenix получили статус боевой готовности.

Последний из пяти заказанных для европейских стран НАТО беспилотник RQ-4D Phoenix прибыл на итальянскую авиабазу Сигонелла в ноябре прошлого года. Разведывательные дроны закупаются в рамках программы Alliance Ground Surveillance (AGS) и должны обеспечить страны НАТО актуальной разведывательной информацией в Европе и на её границах.

Система совместного управления — одно из ключевых отличий «европейского» дрона RQ-4D Phoenix от базового американского беспилотника RQ-4 Global Hawk, разработанного корпорацией Northrop Grumman в 1998 году. В остальном новый дрон является практически полной копией своего предшественника, на 94% повторяя детали и компоновку RQ-4.

Работы по программе AGS оплатили 15 стран-членов НАТО: Болгария, Чехия, Дания, Эстония, Германия, Италия, Латвия, Литва, Люксембург, Норвегия, Польша, Румыния, Словакия, Словения и США. При этом беспилотники будут использоваться в интересах всех тридцати стран НАТО, передавая разведданные всем участникам альянса. Несмотря на то, что статус начальной боевой готовности дроны получили только вчера, они эксплуатируются с прошлого года.". 

https://warspot.ru/19012-nato-rasshi...nosti-v-evrope

----------


## OKA

Познавательное интервью :

https://iz.ru/1126653/aleksei-ramm/u...ikov-kamikadze

----------


## Pilot

сегодня в вестях недели большой сюжет по беспилотникам, начиная с Охотника. Будут кадры Ориона в САР

----------


## Avia M

> сегодня в вестях недели большой сюжет по беспилотникам, начиная с Охотника. Будут кадры Ориона в САР


https://youtu.be/j00693-sC5s 

Впору историю серий начинать... :Cool:

----------


## petio

Ракета скорее всего Гермес-А. Бомба-КАБ-50с лаз наведением или по Глонассу. Их показали летим возле на виставке.А одна из бомб может обичная ОФАБ-100-120

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Будут кадры Ориона в САР


Один из российских средневысотных ударных беспилотников большой продолжительности полета "Орион" совершил в Сирии 38 вылетов, в том числе 17 с нанесением ударов по объектам террористов, сообщается в сюжете на телеканале "Россия 1", посвященном беспилотным летательным аппаратам РФ.

Телеканал показал применявшийся в Сирии "Орион" в пустынном камуфляже. На его борту по традиции военной авиации нанесены звезды, демонстрирующие количество совершенных боевых вылетов. Каждая звезда дополнительно содержит букву "Р", "Б" или "П", где "Р" означает разведывательный полет, "Б" — вылет с нанесением ударов по наземным целям и "П" — полет, предположительно, на поиск или подсветку целей.

В соответствии с маркировкой показанный образец беспилотника "Орион" выполнил 17 вылетов в Сирии с применением оружия, 20 разведывательных и один в иных целях.

Полковник ВКС Сергей Тюгай предоставил "России 1" видеокадры боевой работы "Орионов" в Сирии. "Сейчас он ведет разведку, погодные условия очень сложные, вы видите, нижняя облачность. После того как он вышел на цель, он наводится на цель, наносит огневое поражение и в результате цель поражена", - прокомментировал представитель ВКС боевой вылет беспилотника.

В рамках сюжета показано уничтожение нескольких объектов террористов, в том числе удар по складу боеприпасов боевиков в ночных условиях, когда "Орион" осуществляет поиск цели с помощью тепловизионного канала своей оптико-локационной системы.

----------


## petio

Хорошо поработал. Бомбочки похожи на КАБ-50 с Глонассом или лазерним наведением которие показали летом возле Ориона

----------


## Fencer

Беспилотный вертолёт гражданского назначения https://scientificrussia.ru/news/bes...o-naznacheniya

----------


## OKA

" Из презентации о проекте ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата (БЛА) АР-10 «Аргумент», разрабатываемого  ООО «Конструкторское бюро «Современные авиационные технологии» (КБ «САТ» на основе  небезызвестного легкого реактивного учебно-тренировочного самолета СР-10.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2237978.html

Н- находчивость))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Шойгу и Герасимов посетили ГК «Кронштадт». 

Им показали комплекс воздушной разведки с БЛА большой продолжительности полета и возможностью выполнения разведывательно-ударных задач «Иноходец», перспективный скоростной ударный БЛА «Гром», разведывательно-ударный БЛА «Иноходец-РУ» и аппарат радиолокационного дозора «Гелиос-РЛД».

https://vk.com/mil?w=wall-133441491_406674

----------


## Red307

Интересно, с каких это пор стали публиковать шифры ОКР вместо названий ЛА?

----------


## Любомирский

А сейчас всё смешали - кони, люди, всё одно. Низкий уровень проф. подготовки

Смотрю у Ориона нехилое такое оперение

----------


## Red307

Когда ему РЛС прицепят, что б как-то оторвался от земли.

----------


## lindr

> Смотрю у Ориона нехилое такое оперение


А чему удивляться, аэродинамическая форма в виде напильника. Видимо с устойчивостью проблемы. На что-то сложное криволинейное, в хорошей обтекаемостью нет денег и тех.возможностей.

----------


## OKA

"  Многоцелевой беспилотный комплекс "Молния", реактивные аппараты которого будут запускаться роем с самолета-носителя, разрабатывается в интересах Воздушно-космических сил России, сообщил РИА Новости источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
"Компания "Кронштадт" в инициативном порядке подготовила эскизный проект многоцелевого беспилотного комплекса группового применения "Молния". Беспилотники этой системы будут запускаться стаей с самолета-носителя, например, для прорыва вражеской ПВО или ведения групповой радиоэлектронной борьбы совместно с пилотируемыми самолетами. Также предполагается применение аппаратов​ комплекса как отдельных высокоточных управляемых боеприпасов или разведчиков-целеуказателей", - рассказал собеседник агентства.

Опытно-конструкторские работы (ОКР) по проекту должны начаться в ближайшее время, отметил источник.
Основу комплекса будут составлять малые беспилотные летательные аппараты (БПЛА), выполненные в форм-факторе крылатой ракеты -​ с удлиненным фюзеляжем,​ реактивным двигателем и складывающимся крылом. "Аппараты можно будет применять с различных носителей - боевых и военно-транспортных самолетов ВКС, с внешних и внутренних подвесок, в том числе из грузовых отсеков. Су-57, в частности, сможет нести до восьми таких аппаратов во внутрифюзеляжных отсеках. Также их носителем может быть беспилотник "Охотник", - пояснил он... ". 

Полностью :

https://ria.ru/20210301/bespilotniki-1599368302.html

----------


## Fencer

Sukhoi Su-57 in colours (PAK FA, Prospective Frontline Aviation System). Sukhoi Su-57 fighter camouflage and painting schemes. Prototypes and serial production, deliveries, units, numbers. S-70 Okhotnik unmanned aerial vehicle. Russian Air Force.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Стрельба «Иноходца», с 3,5 км, «Корнетом», по L-39.

----------


## Fencer

Проект беспилотного комплекса группового применения «Молния» https://topwar.ru/180494-proekt-besp...a-molnija.html

----------


## Fencer

Менее месяца осталось до VIII международной конференции "Беспилотная авиация – 2021" https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/3/30/225939/

----------


## Panda-9

Вообще-то это была первоапрельская шутка bmpd. А сегодня уже 3 апреля.

----------


## Казанец

И вовсе никакая не шутка. Ярославский "Луч" всегда производил небольшие ЛА

----------


## Panda-9

Кстати, о bmpd. Я в ЖЖ не регистрировался. Но читаю bmpd регулярно. Есть там среди комметаторов такой персонаж - gunnerminer. Считается, что он из Израиля. Всегда все его оценки положения дел в российской армии и в технике ниже плитнуса, всё хреново, всё ни на что не годится. Его (Гуню) поливают последними словами, а он продолжает как ни в чем не бывало и ни на кого не огрызается. Так вот, я почти уверен, что главная задача этого "товарища" на зарплате - своими утвержениями "у вас всё плохо" спровоцировать кого-то причастного к военныим и техническим делам на выдачу информации, составляющей тайну в той или иной степени. Классическая провокационная позиция: у вас плохо! опровергни! скажи, что на самом деле хорошо. Пока я не замечал такого, чтоб кто-то ему отвечал с "превышением" допустимого уровня. Но если кто-то из форумчан комментирует в ЖЖ и в bmpd в частности, имейте в виду такую опасность. Да и других участиков комментариев в ЖЖ можете предупредить.

----------


## Avia M

> такой персонаж


Такие персонажи, с разной степенью активности, имеются на всех площадках представляющих интерес...
Подработка у них такая.

----------


## AndyK

> Так вот, я почти уверен, что главная задача этого "товарища" на зарплате - своими утвержениями "у вас всё плохо" спровоцировать кого-то причастного к военныим и техническим делам на выдачу информации, составляющей тайну в той или иной степени. Классическая провокационная позиция: у вас плохо! опровергни! скажи, что на самом деле хорошо.


Совершенно верно. Те кто "в теме", думаю давно уже его раскусили и не ведутся.

----------


## AndyK

> Такие персонажи, с разной степенью активности, имеются на всех площадках представляющих интерес...
> Подработка у них такая.


Из всех персонажей "этот" (или "эти", группа персонажей) явно выделяет(ют)ся. Это не подработка, это их работа.

----------


## ZHeN

главный продюсер Eagle Dynamics Андрей Чиж тоже ведёт себя подобным образом, но он вряд ли на подработке

----------


## Igor_k

Да , гуня заметно выделяется . Во-первых , совершенно фантастическим непротивлением злу насилием , во-вторых , пишет как инсайдер по всем вопросам бытия . По крайней мере - во всем , что каспется военной техники .

----------


## Fencer

Названы сроки поставок ударного беспилотника «Охотник» в войска https://vz.ru/news/2021/4/13/1094403.html

----------


## OKA

" Израиль намерен активно развивать лазерное оружие. Вчера, 13 апреля, пресс-служба компании Elbit Systems на своём официальном YouTube-канале показала концепт лазерных беспилотников для борьбы с ракетами.

«Лазеры высокой мощности были одним из трёх двигателей роста, о которых мы говорили на нашей ежегодной конференции инвесторов. Растущая угроза со стороны ракет по всему миру увеличивает необходимость разработки решения. Мы верим, что бортовой лазер высокой мощности — это нужное решение. Лазерные технологии развиваются уже более 40 лет, и посмотрите, что нас ждёт в ближайшие годы», — сообщается в описании к видео.



Проморолик беспилотника с боевой лазерной установкой

На видео показан беспилотник, оснащенный боевым лазером — по замыслу разработчиков, он сможет эффективно бороться с ракетами как в воздухе, так и на земле. Ранее израильтяне уже хвастались успехами в создании мощных боевых лазеров.". 

https://warspot.ru/19431-drony-mogut-stat-sistemoy-pvo

----------


## Fencer

В России создан новый разведывательный беспилотник с гибридным двигателем https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...548471&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Россия намерена обеспечить свою армию отечественными ударными беспилотниками. 16 апреля, пресс-служба компании «Кронштадт» сообщила о начале строительства первого в России завода по серийному производству ударных беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА). Предприятие построят в городе Дубна Московской области, его запуск запланирован на ноябрь текущего года. Инвестиции в проект составят более 4 млрд рублей.

По словам генерального директора «Кронштадта» Сергея Богатикова, это производство «позволит закрыть потребности в беспилотниках «Иноходец» («Орион») как со стороны Минобороны, так и других заказчиков».". 

https://warspot.ru/19454-rossiya-bud...e-bespilotniki

----------


## OKA

" В КНР продемонстрирован прототип нового беспилотного летательного аппарата тяжелого класса 飞龙-2 / Feilong-2. Этот дрон-бомбардировщик, выполненный по схеме "летающее крыло" с реактивным двигателем и обладающий малой радиолокационной заметностью, разрабатывался длительное время компанией Zhongtian Feilong.". 

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2294826.html

----------


## OKA

Иранские дроны-камикадзэ

----------


## OKA

" В Турции продолжаются тестирования новых беспилотных летательных аппаратов. 22 апреля, третий опытный образец (РТ-3) беспилотника Bayraktar Akıncı (TİHA), разработанного турецкой компанией Baykar, успешно завершил свои первые огневые испытания. Как сообщает пресс-служба Baykar, «умные» боеприпасы MAM-C, MAM-L и MAM-T, созданные турецкой компанией Roketsan, точно поразили все обозначенные цели.

По мнению портала defensehere.com, боеприпасы, которые могут поражать цели на расстоянии более 30 км, разработаны компанией Roketsan именно под этот дрон.

Огневые испытания беспилотника Bayraktar Akıncı :




В ходе испытания, проведённого под руководством главы компании Baykar Сельчука Байрактара в Лётном учебно-испытательном центре Akıncı в городе Чорлу на северо-западе Турции, все три тестовых боеприпаса без боеголовок, которые были выпущены с беспилотника, смогли точно поразить цели.

БПЛА Akinci оснащается двумя турбовинтовыми двигателями АИ-450Т производства украинского АО «Мотор-Сич». Размах крыла аппарата составляет 20 м, масса полезной нагрузки — 1350 кг (в том числе 450 кг во внутреннем отсеке), продолжительность полёта — до 24 ч, рабочий потолок — 12 000 м. Беспилотник имеет шесть подвесных точек для ракет МАМ-Т, МАМ-L, МАМ-С, Cirit, Mk81, Mk82 и СОМ ALCM, а также оборудован радаром с активной фазированной антенной решеткой AESA, системой нацеливания от Aselsan, тепловизором, оптическими камерами и сенсорами.". 

https://warspot.ru/19501-novyy-turet...vye-ispytaniya

Скоро над Донбассом...

Может и сюда :

https://warspot.ru/19197-turetskiy-a...ki-vmesto-f-35

----------


## OKA

"... Оборудование радиотехнической разведки и радиоэлектронной борьбы для БПЛА. Система Tiam-1400 предназначена для обнаружения излучения от РЛС, а Taha-1400 должна ставить помехи. Судя по фото, похоже предполагается что устанавливаться они будут на БПЛА Mohajer-6.". 

Фото "ушей", "глаз", и "шумелок"))  :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1004629.html

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны приняло решение постепенно перевооружить разведывательные эскадрильи Воздушно-космических сил с самолетов на беспилотные летательные аппараты (БПЛА).
принципиальное решение уже принято. Планируется, что данные подразделения укомплектуют новейшими беспилотниками большой дальности. Находить противника дроны смогут с помощью оптико-электронных систем. Кроме того, БПЛА способны обнаруживать войска и объекты противника по их радиоэлектронному излучению.
Сейчас эти подразделения оснащены специально модернизированными Су-24МР

https://iz.ru/1162663/2021-05-12/pod...tnuiu-razvedku

Спешите видеть Су-24МР!  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Юнармейцы из Ульяновска представят на форуме "Армия-2021" беспилотник с уникальным крылом https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/28/229312/

----------


## Fencer

Истребитель Су-57 будет способен вести до четырех беспилотников "Охотник" https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/6/1/229450/

----------


## Fencer

ЭКС-РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ ГП АНТОНОВ И ГОСКОСМОСА ПРЕДСТАВЯТ НОВЫЙ БЕСПИЛОТНИК https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29897/90/

----------


## Fencer

Ударный беспилотник "Альтиус" впервые применил оружие, сообщил источник https://ria.ru/20210625/altius-1738521644.html

----------


## Fencer

Разведывательно-ударный комплекс с БПЛА большой продолжительности полета "Орин-Э"

----------


## Fencer

Шойгу проверил ход работ над беспилотником «Охотник» на заводе в Новосибирске https://tvzvezda.ru/news/2021851154-rxe9v.html

----------


## Fencer

> Шойгу проверил ход работ над беспилотником «Охотник» на заводе в Новосибирске https://tvzvezda.ru/news/2021851154-rxe9v.html


https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...pMain&tkn=2552

----------


## OKA

" Турция продолжает усиливать свою армию беспилотными летательными аппаратами. Как сообщает информационное агентство Anadolu, 29 августа, на аэродроме Чорлу в провинции Текирдаг состоялась торжественная церемония принятия на вооружение турецкой армии новейшего разведывательно-ударного БПЛА Bayraktar Akinci. aa.com.tr

«Сегодня мы приветствуем включение в арсенал нашей армии тяжёлого беспилотника Bayraktar Akinci, одного из лучших в мире. Это ещё один символ нашей независимости. Турция стала третьей ведущей страной, которая имеет такие технологии. Мы полны решимости сделать Турцию лидером в сфере технологий беспилотного истребителя», — заявил турецкий президент Реджеп Эрдоган, присутствовавший на церемонии.

БПЛА Akinci (тур. — «Знаменосный рейдер») оснащён двумя турбовинтовыми двигателями АИ-450Т производства украинского АО «Мотор-Сич». Размах крыла аппарата составляет 20 м, масса полезной нагрузки — 1350 кг (в том числе 450 кг во внутреннем отсеке), продолжительность полёта — до 24 ч, рабочий потолок — 12 000 м. Беспилотник имеет шесть подвесных точек для ракет МАМ-Т, МАМ-L, МАМ-С, Cirit, Mk81, Mk82 и СОМ ALCM, а также оборудован радаром с активной фазированной антенной решеткой AESA, системой нацеливания от Aselsan, тепловизором, оптическими камерами и сенсорами.

Первый полёт Akıncı PT-3 в рамках кампании лётного тестирования с боеприпасами был проведён 17 апреля этого года. 21 апреля состоялся второй испытательный полёт с боеприпасами, а 22 апреля прошли первые стрельбы. Как сообщала пресс-служба компании Baykar, «умные» боеприпасы MAM-C, MAM-L и MAM-T, созданные турецкой компанией Roketsan, поразили все обозначенные цели.

Редакция Warspot ". 

https://warspot.ru/20378-znamenosnyy...pil-na-sluzhbu

----------


## Fencer

БВС-ВТ 450 https://russianplanes.net/id291730

----------


## Fencer

VRT300 https://russianplanes.net/id291721

----------


## Fencer

Фюзеляж одного из ударных БПЛА "Орион" ВКС России с отметками после командировки в Сирию https://m.vk.com/wall-5751308_107895...tom=1#comments

----------


## Panda-9

П - патрулирование?

----------


## Fencer

> П - патрулирование?


Возможно. Есть версия "П" - перехват.

----------


## Let_nab

Это надо видеть!
От души поржал с "переизбытка интеллекта не имеющего аналогов в мире" российского беспилотника! "Самый современный", "самый мощный", "единственный в своём роде"! О, мля! Ёпр! 
*Просто посмотрите даже не это видео, где с комментами, а сам оригинал - и обращайте внимание на мелочи.*
А что, все надписи управления отечественным беспилотником на английском? Я понимаю, что сейчас уже везде - в метро, на улицах и даже в местных районных (скоро и в сельских) гос администрациях - таблички на двух языках на русском и английском. Неужели к оккупации нас власти так готовят? Или может это готовят к переходу на англицкий вместо русского? Бугагагага! Обучение пилотов-лётчиков и учебники для них - тоже уже на англицком? А может всё банально просто - у китайцев всё закупаем, так как сами сделать ничего не можем, а те на англицком везде пишут? Вот даже у этого "самого-самого" беспилотника дешманские китайские ЮСБи джойстики! 
Китайские плоские мониторы приколхозили в кривь и в кось да с убогим разрешением от Нэк, при этом картинка на них моргает и тормозит... Не удивительно что беспилотник просто прокатили без взлёта и на тягаче потягали. Это какой год так делают? И сколько он там всего в воздухе пробыл всего за время существования? 20 минут? 
Неее, я конечно париёт своей страны, но от постоянного позорища - уже ржу, а не злюсь или тем более горжусь... Но, как тут один форумчанин запостил и некоторые старожилы типа молча поддержали, что зато у каждого теперь во дворе своего дома построенного из говна и палок - куча импортного автохлама стоит и все щастливы, особенно когда Северный поток 2 достроим и ещё больше газу на Запад поддадим!

----------


## Любомирский

Let_nab, скажите, зачем Вы так? 
Вы сами призываете самостоятельно делать выводы по оригинальному видео, хотя поделились только ссылкой на обзор непонятного товарища. Например:


Касательно оборудования НПУ в оригинальном видео однозначно и недвусмысленно указанно на проведение комплекса испытаний с *ручным* управлением, которое уже на последующих этапах будет упразднено, а работа большинства систем будет автоматизирована. В свете этого вполне логичным выглядит и состав и содержание надписей, в т.ч. на английском языке, т.к. почти наверняка ПО для управления БЛА пишется на английском языке. 
Жаль, что приходится объяснять, казалось бы, очевидное. 
Искренне надеюсь, что Вы просто не смотрели/невнимательно смотрели "оригинальное" видео (исходный материал).

----------


## KAV

> В свете этого вполне логичным выглядит и состав и содержание надписей, в т.ч. на английском языке, т.к. почти наверняка ПО для управления БЛА пишется на английском языке.


А в чем логика то?
Например, тот же Windows для России тоже явно не на отечественных языках программирования создан, однако интерфейс для пользователя у него как ни странно на русском. Я не говорю уже про иное отечественное ПО, которое пишется, например, на C++, но интерфейс пользовательский на русском языке.

----------


## Любомирский

Этот пульт и этот НПУ не предназначен для пользователя и используется исключительно разработчиком для отладки работы автоматизированных систем. Мне видится, что разработчику так просто удобнее. По своему опыту скажу, что очень удобно, когда, подпись органа управления, его функция и соответствующая строка в меню называются одинаково - очень упрощает жизнь в плане подготовки различного рода инструкций и эксплуатационных документов. Будьте уверены, что на подобного рода объекты они тоже пишутся
В качестве типового примера скажу, что "ПИТАНИЕ" и "ПИТ.БОРТ.АЭРОДР." это всё об одном и том же, хотя команда и подпись соотв. АЗС существенно отличаются. Ещё хуже, когда это ещё и на разных языках идёт - тумблер F1, выполняет команду на выпуск и уборки Закрылки, а в меню соответствующая индикация идёт как FLAPS

----------


## Avia M

> Let_nab, скажите, зачем Вы так?


Он не скажет.

По теме.




> Российским конструкторам удалось создать уникальный беспилотный летательный аппарат дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления. Дрон способен патрулировать воздушное пространство и выполнять функции полноценного самолета ДРЛО.


https://rg.ru/2021/10/11/bespilotnik...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Тяжелый, реактивный, незаметный: кадры испытаний беспилотника С-70 «Охотник» https://m.tvzvezda.ru/photo-gallery/...-hVwcQ.html#12

----------


## Avia M

Российская армия имеет на вооружении более 2 тысяч беспилотников.

https://ria.ru/20211102/bespilotniki...medium=desktop

----------


## Let_nab

> Российская армия имеет на вооружении более 2 тысяч беспилотников.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20211102/bespilotniki...medium=desktop


Как там по ссылке - _"Путин раскрыл количество беспилотников на вооружении российской армии!"_
- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/techa...edgdhp&pc=U531

Получается Верховный всех сдал!? Протрепал военную тайну!? 
Хотя, походу это он наверно как обычно сбрехал, к чему уже все привыкли!?

----------


## lindr

По поводу "уже не турецких" Байтактаров.

Трекер на азербайджанском телеграмм канале (над Крымом трек примерный, есть начало и конец)

И тем не менее видно, что украинские БПЛА летают над Турцией и северным Ираком вдоль границ с Ираном явно в в интересах МО Турции.

----------


## Let_nab

> Российская армия имеет на вооружении более 2 тысяч беспилотников.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20211102/bespilotniki...medium=desktop


*Сегодня в СМИ высмеяли эти две тыщи беспилотников!*

Я сам от души так переполнился патриотизмом над этими двумя тыщами, потом над искусственным интеллектом, над самыми современными достижениями (это когда Россия садовую тачку без китайцев сделать не может), над нашим опытом применения этих летательных аппаратов, анализом наблюдения вокруг нас, ну и вообще над всей речью верховнаго и особо над умными вытянутыми лицами за столом...
Вот реально, надо вдумчиво вслушиваться во всё то, что он говорит.

Кстати, посмотрел видео внизу и могу высказаться по мужскому туалету с искусственным интеллектом в моей военной поликлинике в Москве (бывшей Центральной, а сейчас ЛДЦ) - там он ой как далеко по оборудованию, чистоте, запаху, дизайну от тех которые в убогой Европе, где нету этих двух тыщ современных интеллектуальных летательных аппаратов, но куда мы во всю качаем нефть, газ и лес прокладывая всё новые и новые трубопроводы по днам морей и по космосу!

----------


## Pilot

новая версия Рипера

----------


## Pilot

НОВОСИБИРСК, 14 дек - РИА Новости. Выкатка первого летного образца новейшего российского ударного беспилотника С-70 "Охотник" прошла на Новосибирском авиационном заводе (НАЗ) имени Чкалова, сообщил журналистам замминистра обороны России Алексей Криворучко. 

Криворучко в ходе рабочей поездки в Новосибирск проверил ход выполнения гособоронзаказа на НАЗ и провел совещание с руководством завода, в ходе которого обсудил исполнение госконтрактов. Замминистра проконтролировал выкатку "Охотника", а также проинспектировал процесс сборочного производства второго летного экземпляра. 

"Выкатка БПЛА фиксирует завершение сборки изделия в целом, оснащение его всем необходимым бортовым оборудованием в соответствии с требованиями, предъявляемыми к летательным аппаратам и переход к комплексным наземным отработкам для подготовки к первому вылету", - заявил он.

Это первый экземпляр "Охотника", оснащенного плоским реактивным соплом. Этот авиационный комплекс имеет сниженную радиолокационную заметность.

----------


## stream

декабрь 2021

----------


## Pilot

видео

----------


## Fencer

> НОВОСИБИРСК, 14 дек - РИА Новости. Выкатка первого летного образца новейшего российского ударного беспилотника С-70 "Охотник" прошла на Новосибирском авиационном заводе (НАЗ) имени Чкалова, сообщил журналистам замминистра обороны России Алексей Криворучко.


ОАК впервые показала БПЛА «Охотник» с плоским реактивным соплом https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...ktivnym-soplom

----------


## Fencer

На аэродроме летно-испытательного комплекса (ЛИК) компании «Кронштадт» под Рязанью открыли два новых ангара для перспективных беспилотников. https://m.vk.com/wall-102718758_33953

----------


## Pilot

применение по воздушной цели в исполнении Ориона

----------


## Avia M

"Завершены строительно-монтажные работы в производственном корпусе первого в России специализированного серийного завода крупноразмерных беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Строительство шло с апреля по декабрь 2021 года, это первый авиационный завод, построенный в постсоветской России".

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/13271543

----------


## Let_nab

> "Завершены строительно-монтажные работы в производственном корпусе первого в России специализированного серийного завода крупноразмерных беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Строительство шло с апреля по декабрь 2021 года, это первый авиационный завод, построенный в постсоветской России".
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/13271543


Звучит великолепно! Если бы в реальности это совсем не завод, а банальный цех по сборке из иностранных комплектующих (так как своего ничего нет) недобеспилотников.

Вот видео, там как раз и есть и инфа по предыдущему посту с видео про боевое применение Ориона.

----------


## 9K720

> Звучит великолепно! Если бы в реальности это совсем не завод, а банальный цех по сборке из иностранных комплектующих (так как своего ничего нет) недобеспилотников.
> 
> Вот видео, там как раз и есть и инфа по предыдущему посту с видео про боевое применение Ориона.


Зачем вы постоянно тащите сюда украинские агитки? Форпост это лицензионный Серчер, который уже давно на Урале собирают, это общеизвестный факт. Форпост-Р его версия с отечественными комплектующими. Никакого отношения к Орионам ни тот ни другой не имеют.

Чем Орион "недо"? И он фактически полностью из отечественных комплектующих.

----------


## L39aero

Да это человек агитка.)
Как сказано в фильме " По методу Харма": - я не патриот, я осведомленный!
Он думает что он ворвался в патриотический тусняк, и сейчас всем глаза откроет, а по факту все же попал к осведомленным!)

----------


## Red307

Когда он "всем глаза открывал" на Польшу и гадких англичан с американцами, развязавших 2ю мировую, вы все стоя ему аплодировали. ))
Так что получайте теперь.

----------


## Avia M

> Так что получайте теперь.


Ударный беспилотник "Орион" в ходе испытания новейших боеприпасов уничтожил автономные вертолеты-мишени...

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1332248...medium=desktop

----------


## Red307

> Ударный беспилотник "Орион" в ходе испытания новейших боеприпасов уничтожил автономные вертолеты-мишени...
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1332248...medium=desktop


Не прошло и месяца как вы с ТАСС об этом рассказали.

https://m.vk.com/wall-102718758_33957

И





> применение по воздушной цели в исполнении Ориона

----------


## Avia M

> Не прошло и месяца как вы с ТАСС об этом рассказали.


То иные мишени, более изощренные... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> То иные мишени, более изощренные...


Выглядят одинаково, называются одинаково, но "другие".

----------


## Avia M

> Выглядят одинаково.


"Начинка" другая.

----------


## Red307

> "Начинка" другая.


"Начинка" мишени?
Сегодня не первое апреля. :Wink:

----------


## Pilot

Шойгу поручил "Кронштадту" создать предприятие для обслуживания войсковых БПЛА



Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу поручил гендиректору компании "Кронштадт" создать предприятие по обслуживанию поставленных в войска беспилотников и отметил важность обеспечерия условий для работы специалистов.

Министр в четверг проинспектировал первый в России специализированный завод по выпуску крупноразмерных военных БПЛА, который компания "Кронштадт" построила в подмосковной Дубне.

"Должны быть специалисты довольно высокого класса. Здесь гальваника, двигатели, сервисное обслуживание, контракты жизненного цикла, должно быть предприятие, которое будет осуществлять экспедиционные услуги, имеется в виду выездные - там где у нас дислоцируются воинские части, имеющие на вооружении большое количество беспилотников. Они должны туда прибывать, обслуживать", - рассказал Шойгу.

При этом министр подчеркнул, что для всех этих специалистов должны быть созданы соответствующие условия, в том числе в части обеспечения жильём.

Созданное "Кронштадтом" производство беспилотников в Дубне министр оценил как "хорошее".

С новым производством также ознакомились глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров и губернатор Московской области Андрей Воробьёв.









Шойгу проверил производство первого в РФ спецзавода дронов



Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу в четверг проверил производство первого в России специализированного завода крупноразмерных беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА), сообщили журналистам в военном ведомстве.

"Министр обороны проинспектировал специализированный завод компании "Кронштадт" в подмосковном городе Дубна по производству крупноразмерных дронов и проверил его серийное производство", - сказали в министерстве.

Главе военного ведомства продемонстрировали мощности завода и этапы производственного процесса беспилотных летательных аппаратов самолетного типа.

В цеху полимерно-композиционных материалов генеральный директор

АО «Кронштадт» Сергей Богатиков доложил министру обороны

о процессе создания деталей из композитов. В конструкции беспилотников, производимых предприятием, до 90% применяются детали из полимерно-композиционных материалов.

В цеху окончательной сборки БПЛА главе ведомства представили в разной степени готовности поставляемые в войска разведывательно-ударные дроны "Орион".

С новым производством также ознакомились глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров и губернатор Московской области Андрей Воробьёв.









Шойгу представили первый летный образец беспилотника "Орион" со спутниковой связью



Министру обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу в четверг на спецзаводе в подмосковной Дубне представили

первый летный образец беспилотника "Орион" со спутниковой связью, сообщили журналистам в военном ведомстве.

Шойгу в четверг проинспектировал первый российский специализированный завод по производству крупноразмерных беспилотников и проверил  его производство.

"Министру обороны представителями компании "Кронштадт" был представлен первый лентый образец разведывательно-ударного беспилотника "Орион" с антенной спутниковой связи", - рассказали в ведомстве.

Блок спутниковой связи позволяет существенно увеличить дальность применение аппарата, так как он сможет действовать вне зоны прямой радиовидимости наземного пункта управления.

В Минобороны добавили, что в рамках перспективных программ компании "Кронштадта" главе военного ведомства доложили о законтрактованном министерством новом беспилотном комплексе «Сириус», БПЛА радиолокационного дозора «Гелиос-РЛД», скоростном ударном беспилотнике "Гром".

С новым производством также ознакомились глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров и губернатор Московской области Андрей Воробьёв.

----------


## Let_nab

> Зачем вы постоянно тащите сюда украинские агитки? Форпост это лицензионный Серчер, который уже давно на Урале собирают, это общеизвестный факт. Форпост-Р его версия с отечественными комплектующими. Никакого отношения к Орионам ни тот ни другой не имеют.
> 
> Чем Орион "недо"? И он фактически полностью из отечественных комплектующих.


Такое впечатление, что кто-то просто патриотично бзднул в лужу, чтобы пошли триколорные цунами, однако просто пошла пустопорожняя вонь. 
Реально, просто ни с чем другим у меня подобные пустопорожние комменты никакой другой ассоциации кроме этой не вызывают.

И где на этот беспилотник Орион, который на вашем красифом фото, производят самое основное, без которых он даже не полетит - двигатели!?
То, что вы продемонстрировали на фото, то там стоит американский Rotax 914. В поднявшейся с колен Россеюшке двигателей к нему нет... Нет отечественных двигателей! Он только в мечтах. Нет специального вооружения, а то, что есть просто привинчивают от других даже неподходящих систем. Вот это на вашем фото - всё равно что бутафория к съёмкам фантастического фильма "Звёздные войны". Этой хреню разве кинуть в голову врага можно и то не попадёшь. Как и нет множества электронных комплектующих, проще сказать радиодеталей, которых в России тоже не производят, как и нет оборудования, чтобы что-то производить своё. 
У нас чайники, паяльники, дрели и шуруповёрты и те из Китая!

Касаемо Форпостов, то тут соврали! Как президент Украины Зеленский как-то ляпнул про то, перефразирую, что типа за лохов тут всех людей считаете. Может для бездумно хавающих безмозглых лохов ваша ложь и прокатит. Прежде всего вы сами подтвердили, что это совсем не отечественная разработка, а отчасти израильская. Двигатели тоже там совсем не российской разработки. Это раз. 
И два, то, что там все прям "отечественные комплектующие" и есть враньё. Российский производитель сам подтверждает, что согласно технологической карте, сборка "Форпостов" из поставленных из-за рубежа запчастей составляет более 20%. То есть, на 20% этот недоотечественный аппарат из иностранных комплектующих. Это инфа на 2019 год. Да, пытаются там что-то заменить на отечественное, но не производят в России все нужные комплектующие, не производят и в обозримом будущем не смогут произвести. В России шуруповёрты, которыми эти Форпосты крутят, и то из Китая!

Касаемо "украинских агиток". То, ЧТО и К ЧЕМУ они агитируют!? Это вы не уподобляйтесь той псевдопатриотичной части украинцев, которая реально упорота и скачет, только с российской стороны "вставшей с коленок". В том, что эти видео украинские - нет ничего крамольного, прежде от того, что там вполне адекватно показывают и рассказывают о реальной действительности, хоть и с некоторой усмешкой. 









*Про китайскую мышку с голубеньким светодиодиком постебаться!?*

----------


## Fencer

Производство беспилотных летательных аппаратов "Иноходец" и наземных станций управления на заводе Компании "Кронштадт" в Дубне https://m.vk.com/wall-102718758_34375

Министр обороны Сергей Шойгу проинспектировал первый в России специализированный завод по выпуску крупноразмерных военных БпЛА, который компания «Кронштадт» построила в подмосковной Дубне. https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...lickLog=%5B%7B

----------


## Pilot

вот фоточка

----------


## Let_nab

> Производство беспилотных летательных аппаратов "Иноходец" и наземных станций управления на заводе Компании "Кронштадт" в Дубне https://m.vk.com/wall-102718758_34375
> 
> Министр обороны Сергей Шойгу проинспектировал первый в России специализированный завод по выпуску крупноразмерных военных БпЛА, который компания «Кронштадт» построила в подмосковной Дубне. https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...lickLog=%5B%7B


Хороший сборочный цех, светленький, просторный...

Понравился первый коммент:

*"Руска Сфера
Это Thrustmaster Warthog джойстик? у меня такой же для игр........"*

----------


## Pilot

КТ не применяет внешнего управления, все программно

----------


## Red307

> КТ не применяет внешнего управления, все программно


Это откуда такое?

----------


## Pilot

от Долженкова

----------


## Let_nab

«Я знаю – город будет! Я знаю – саду цвесть, когда такие люди..., такое кино снимают!»

Уже постебались над российским сиквелом фильма «Иллюзия обмана» про завод беспилотников в Дубне. Где в просторном гараже поставили новенькие столики на колёсиках, наняли актёров изображать рабочих и трудовой процесс. Правда не позаботились о втором плане и реквизите. Все полки оказались пустыми, актёры что-то клеили непонятное без перчаток, но в маникюре и в золотых кольцах, не беспокоясь о нарушении технопроцесса и запачкаться клеем. Из сложного оборудования наисложнейшего и современнейшего технологического процесса производства российских БПЛА – деревянный треугольник, фломастер и ножницы по сборке китайских китовых наборов. 
Прям махровая показуха!

----------


## Fencer

Вожак роя: Минобороны России заказало воздушный штаб для ударных дронов https://iz.ru/1283713/anton-lavrov-a...darnykh-dronov

----------


## Let_nab

Посмотрел сейчас ещё одно видео из Дубна с цехом отечественных БПЛА...

Диктор рассказывает о том, что кроят эти наманикюренные девушки в золотых кольцах. Сделал скрины девушки даже со стразиками на ресничках! Гламурненько! 
Так, как говорит в интервью работник: «Это участок раскроя композитных материалов. Это углеродная ткань. Мы раскраиваем её для непосредственной выкладки на матрицу для изготовления деталей.»…

Помимо того, о чём выше заметил по реквизиту в видео из Дубна, обратил внимание на то, чем они клеят эти раскроенные композитные материалы, т.е. углеволокно. 
Углеволокно походу отечественное. По официальной инфе, как Россию с её «отечественным» на 40% самолётом МС-21 обломили с зарубежным волокном в 2019 году, пришлось срочно начать импортозамещение и самим возобновлять похеренное с момента уничтожения СССР своё производство. Этим дело исторически занимался Росатом. В 2017 году рынок углеродного волокна в России не превышал 1 % от мирового. Россия находится на 28 месте по производству оного. Вот Венгрия на 8 месте, Мексика на 9, даже Польша на 12 месте. Интересно, сырьё мы гоним из Китая? Как нашу рыбу с лесом, которые им продали и потом у них уже в упаковке с лейблом «Маде ин Чайна» обратно перекупаем и по супермаркетам «Перекрёсток» или «Пятёрочка» продаём людям. Но всё оборудование для производства углеволокна – однозначно импортное, так как у России такового нет. В связи с санкциями, Россия смогла его закупить только в Китае. К примеру, это китайские пултрузионные линии под маркировкой MPI 25 Standart.

Так вот… Обратил внимание, что на рабочих столах клейщиков углеволокна стоят баллончики с клеем 3М. Вот скрин. ПоГуглил и оказывается. Это классический клей-спрей 3M "Spray Mount", аэрозоль, 400 мл. Продают на Озон за 1100 рублей. В описании: Клей-спрей Spray Mоunt, предназначенный для обработки крупноформатных поверхностей: постеры, аппликации, макеты и концепт-стенды. Усовершенствованная распыляющая насадка уменьшает содержание микрочастиц клея в воздухе. Максимальная площадь покрытия — 10 кв.м. Допускается переклеивание в течение 12 часов при нанесении клея на одну из склеиваемых поверхностей и в течение двух часов — на обе. Страна производства – Польша из НАТО. 

Я к чему? Что клея даже своего нет! Те, кто не в теме и не понимает банального, попытаюсь объяснить на общих словах, что для производства изделий военного назначения можно использовать  ̶г̶о̶в̶н̶о̶ только то, что проверено соответствующими военными специалистами, и допущено ими для этого, чтобы поставлять в войска, чтобы во время войны не  ̶о̶б̶о̶с̶р̶а̶т̶ь̶с̶я̶ проколоться на мелочах. Спецы проверяют всё - по всем параметрам и пишут заключение пригодности, в котором указывают, вот по тому же польскому клею 3М, время застывания, температура воспламенения, рабочие температуры и многое другое. Вдруг этот польский клей, как пишут производители – для школьного и офисного творчества, совершенно не пригоден для военного назначения и БПЛА при низких температурах русской зимы склеенный этим клеем просто развалится в воздухе. А тут стопудово – непригоден! Зато для наших менагеров в МО РФ - дёшево и практично. В СССР, помимо промыслов (промышленности), этим занимались-перепроверяли надёжность и пригодность и сами военные, в частности, наши НИИ, тот же 13 ГНИИ в его 4 НИУ. Поэтому мы производили свои проверенные отечественные клеи для военного назначения. А сейчас этот институт уничтожили, как и все производства, и поэтому вот клеим говном из Польши. Или этот клей кто-то проверил!? На запах с пакетом на голове!!!   

То есть, очередная убогость на весь экран. Может некомпетентный зритель патриотично это кино схавает и порадуется, но любой хоть малейше думающий и имеющий понимание – нет. 
Я не прав? И это…, не надо клеить этим натовским клеем мне ярлык иногента и навальновца, как это сразу делают псевдопатриёты.

----------


## Avia M

> Такое впечатление, что кто-то просто патриотично бзднул в лужу,


Построенный на собственные средства компании "Кронштадт" завод по производству беспилотных летательных аппаратов в Дубне выйдет на полную мощность в 2024 году.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/13580577

Так понимаю, на пару лет обеспечите волнение в луже. :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

> Построенный на собственные средства компании "Кронштадт" завод по производству беспилотных летательных аппаратов в Дубне выйдет на полную мощность в 2024 году.
> 
> https://tass.ru/ekonomika/13580577
> 
> Так понимаю, на пару лет обеспечите волнение в луже.


Походу этот очередной проект накроется шляпой как все остальные в этой России начиная от сборки е-мобилей, своих планшетов и смартфонов, гражданских авиалайнеров, новых авиадвигателей (имею ввиду не банальную тачкунапрокачку советских каким-то китайским датчиком или цветным светодиодиком) и т.д... Просто вбухают, как обычно бабла, его распилят и похерят всё. Вот эти ангары сдадут в аренду под склады китайского хлама после 2024 года. При этом выкупят эти ангары и землю какие-то приближённые друзья со званием Герой труда. Схема проста и обкатана. Эта схема всех этих несменяемых успешных рыночных мэнагеров, пока они рулят - так всё и останется. После разрушительной Великой Отечественной, в первую пятилетку и без Китая, уже свои разбомбленные заводы восстановили и они заработали. Стране вот такие менеджеры нужны - которые вначале не свои бездонные карманы себе баблом набивают, а страну строят.  

Вот если даже посмотреть на грандиозные планы и этот макет с домиками. Слышали что сказочник складно рассказывал? Обратите внимание - вначале или совместно совершенно не строят инфраструктуру, ни жилья нет, ничего нет, а сразу ангар выстроили со столиками на колёсиках и помещение для нескольких нерабочих макетов для показухи. Нормальные стройки производств делают вместе - само производство и параллельно строительство жилья для рабочих и жилой инфраструктуры, детские дошкольные и школьные учреждения, магазины, места культурного отдыха и т.д.. заселяют людей и потом наращивают производства до его рабочего состояния выпуска продукции. А так, если рыночники обосрутся, то ангар они сразу перепродадут, а вот выстроенное жильё куда? Гастарбайтеров туда заселять или ждать пока кто-то купит по дешёвке эти "рабочие бараки"? Так это прогорят тогда и совсем не наварятся...

----------


## Let_nab

Для сравнения - подобное турецкое видео из цеха их Bayraktar"ов. Как они клеят углеволокно! Сравните убогость наших маникюрщиц со стразиками в ресничках российского дуто-мультяшного военпрома и турецких рабочих их настоящего военпрома!
И перчатки, и клей промышленный, а не для школьно-офисного творчества в баллончиках, как и оборудование пульта управления с HD качеством программного обеспечения, качества ЖК экранов и изображения на них, с разными джойстиками явно не от игрового компа тинейджера. Там кстати, Эрдоган сидит... 

*Просто вот посмотришь это и охрениваешь - до чего эти у кормушки страну опустили, а другие безмозглые хавают дерьмо из СМИ и радуются достижениям, прорывам и поднятиям пенсионного возраста с купанием в жиру горстки паразитов в их миллиардных дворцах!*

----------


## Fencer

В НОВОСИБИРСКЕ МОДЕРНИЗИРУЮТ АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ЗАВОД ДЛЯ ПРОИЗВОДСТВА БПЛА "ОХОТНИК" https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/02/15/709575.html

----------


## Fencer

«Сухой» создает БПЛА самолётного типа с вертикальным взлётом и посадкой https://rt.vk34.ru/blog/post/news/su...osadkoj#js-dlg

----------


## Fencer

БПЛА «Форпост». Был израильский, стал наш. https://fotosn.ru/2019/02/12/%d0%b1%...-%d0%bd%d0%b0/

----------


## Fencer

В России разработали способный выявить химическое заражение грунта беспилотник https://vpk.name/news/587639_v_rossi...spilotnik.html

----------


## Fencer

Концерн «Калашников» разработал высокоточный ударный беспилотный комплекс «КУБ-БЛА» https://kalashnikovgroup.ru/media/be...mpleks-kub-bla

----------


## Fencer

В Новосибирске создана система упругого вывешивания для частотных испытаний ударного БПЛА «Охотник» https://aviation21.ru/v-novosibirske...-bpla-oxotnik/

----------


## Fencer

Беспилотные летательные аппараты на выставке вертолетной индустрии HeliRussia 2022 https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4529680.html

----------


## Fencer

БАС-200: БЕСПИЛОТНЫЙ ВЕРТОЛЕТ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/05/30/720049.html
https://russianplanes.net/id304144
https://russianplanes.net/id304145

----------


## lindr

Боевая практика показывает, что имеющегося количества ЗРК для борьба в БПЛА увы недостаточно и РЭП имеет слабую эффективность.

Однако с ряде стран, Например Греции разрабатывается решение в виде барражирующией легкой авиации типа Сесны с ракетами В-В.

На мой взгляд это так себе решение ввиду малой скорости перехватчика.

Думаю целесообразно использовать Як-130 и СР-10 в дальнейшем, возможно поставив РЛС типа Копье. Что думают форумчане по этому поводу?

----------


## Иваныч

> Боевая практика показывает, что имеющегося количества ЗРК для борьба в БПЛА увы недостаточно и РЭП имеет слабую эффективность.
> 
> Однако с ряде стран, Например Греции разрабатывается решение в виде барражирующией легкой авиации типа Сесны с ракетами В-В.
> 
> На мой взгляд это так себе решение ввиду малой скорости перехватчика.
> 
> Думаю целесообразно использовать Як-130 и СР-10 в дальнейшем, возможно поставив РЛС типа Копье. Что думают форумчане по этому поводу?


КС-19 — советская крупнокалиберная 100-мм тяжелая буксируемая зенитная установка.
Скорострельность	14—15 выстрелов в минуту
Зона поражения определяется	высотой 15,4 км
Фугасный снаряд	А3-Ф-56, максимальная дальность прямого выстрела 22 241 м.
У неё довольно большая номенклатура снарядов, на их базе возможно разработать новые снаряды.
Для уничтожения беспилотника (квадрокоптера) может быть достаточно даже одной дробинки.

В принципе использование авиации для уничтожения беспилотников возможно,
но есть маленькие беспилотники, барражирующие боеприпасы и гоняться за ними на самолёте,
для меня не реально и дорого. Если же беспилотники крупные, то скорости представленных выше
самолётов могут быть сопоставимы и если их поднимать на перехват из дежурного звена,
которое должно находиться в сотнях км от линии фронта, в противном случае оно легко
может обстреливаться ствольной и реактивной артиллерией, а держать постоянно
самолёты в зонах боевого дежурства не возможно.
Нужны станции обнаружения и ствольная артиллерия, которая в случае чего может,
как наносить удары по н.ц., так и уничтожать бронетехнику.
Кстати, в СССР таких орудий было предостаточно, приходилось руководить полётами
на полигоне "Доманово" в Белоруссии, где зенитчики тренировались "зеркальным отворотом",
цель обычно летала на высоте 5000м и они её обстреливали.

----------


## lindr

Со ствольной артиллерией крупного калибра не все так просто. По моему мнению оптимальным калибром для борьбы с беспилотниками MALE класса является 57мм.

У 23 мм несмотря на лучшую скорострельность нет нужной дальности/потолка. О недостатках крупных калибров я напишу ниже и развернуто.

Почему я упомянул только MALE класс? Потому что это основная угроза. Казалось бы, беспилотники существуют с 1920-х годов. Что делает их опасными? Однозначно не носимое ракеты и бомбы. Самое опасное оружие беспилотника - ОЛС. В В ходи Карабахского конфликта была документально зафиксирована возможности Байрактаром подсвета для атаки целей на расстоянии 17 км от БПЛА. А Байрактар не самый лучший в плане БРЭО. Собственно потому носимый БПЛА боезапас невелик. В нем просто нет необходимости, достаточно дать ЦУ и с целью разберутся ОТРК, РСЗО или  дрон камикадзе. БПЛА MALE класса дирижер - остальные оркестр.

Почему нельзя ограничиться только ЗРК для борьбы с указанными БПЛА? Ответ частично дан выше продвинутая оптика плюс система предупреждения об облучении дает возможно БПЛА достаточно эффективно обходить позиционные районы ПВО. Дальность стрельбы Тор и Панциря сопоставима с дальностью их обнаружения и посдсвета Байрактаром. Маскировка и работа из засад конечно помогает, но но как ранее писал без серьезного количественного увеличения ПВО не обойтись. 

Тут однако возникает вторая, не сразу очевидная проблема У ЗРК есть ресурс БРЭО, если подолгу держать его включенным он быстро будет исчерпан, проблема усугубляется невозможность из-за напряженной боевой работы часто не возможности в полном объеме и своевременно проводить ТО. Плюс ЗИП ограничен особенно к новым образцам.

Почему нужен барражирующий перехватчик? По той же причине, почему нужен АВАКС, область поиска и поражения увеличивается кратно плюс перекрываются бреши. Мало кто помнит , но Су-30 изначально разрабатывался как барражирующий перехватчик, на замену Як-28ПМ. Однако летный час этой машины весьма дорог, как и ресурс.
Дешевые самолеты на основе УТС использовать более рационально, дозвуковые скоростные характеристики достаточны для пере перехвата БПЛА.

Означает ли все вышесказанное, что ствольная ПВО не нужна? Отнюдь. Артиллерию ПВО следует располагать по периметру  защищаемого объекта на среднем удалении 10-15 км от него. Действовать из засад с применением маскировки. Основная задача: не дать БПЛА выйти на рубеж устойчивого обнаружения/ подсвета цели.

Вопрос какую ЗА использовать. Крупный калибр имеет низкую скорострельность что требует высокой точности наведения, кроме того ввиду большой массы скорость наводки ограничена,  также большое значение имеет точность установки к горизонту и прочная фиксация на грунт для уменьшения рассеивания при отдаче. Против больших формаций самолетов летящих в плотных порядках применение этой системы  оправданно, но против одиночной активно маневрирующей цели эффективность будет много ниже. Да можно поставить мощный электропривод, прецензионную систему наведения, систему стабилизации и даже автомат заряжания, добавить современную РЛС и снаряды с радиолокационными взрывателями . Но цена такой системы будет сопоставима с ценой ЗРК при много большей дальности и эффективности последнего. Кроме того мощные электроприводы и РЛС требуют мощного дизельного двигателя в качестве генератора. Это в свою очередь приведет в резкому увеличению тепловой сигнатуры и работа из засады будет затруднительна

ЗА должна стоять по внешнему периметру, следовательно ее должно быть много, она должна быть дешевой. Практическая скорострельность 57мм - 70 в/мин при ручном перезаряжании кассеты. Простейший полуавтомат даст выигрыш примерно в полтора раза. Скорострельность снижает требования к точности наведения, а скорость наводки у 57мм выше ввиду меньшей массы. Рассеивание при стрельбе становится некритичным (что для винтовки минус - для пулемета плюс)

----------


## Transit

> Например Греции разрабатывается решение в виде барражирующией легкой авиации типа Сесны с ракетами В-В.
> 
> На мой взгляд это так себе решение ввиду малой скорости перехватчика.
> 
> Думаю целесообразно использовать Як-130 и СР-10 в дальнейшем, возможно поставив РЛС типа Копье. Что думают форумчане по этому поводу?


Применительно к какому ТВД это рассматривается? Сирийцы, например, пытались "ловить" турецкие БПЛА на Л-39. Но вмешались F-16 с ракетами AIM-120. Пускать какой то УТС в зону где есть угроза от ЗРК или перехватчиков очень опасно (в крайнем случае в стиле кусай-беги, а не для патрулирования района). Да и сами БПЛА у продвинутых стран уже имеют возможности "Воздух-Воздух" превосходящие Як-130 (напомню, что воздушный бой RQ-1 с иракским МиГ-25 имел место аж в далеком декабре 2002 года, тогда МиГ переиграл противника за счет своих разгонных характеристик). 

А вот какой-нибудь ультралайт может иметь эффект за счет своей малой заметности. Или может простой БПЛА с разовым ускорителем (нашел противника - включил ускоритель и таранил, не нашел - вернулся на точку)?




> Почему нельзя ограничиться только ЗРК для борьбы с указанными БПЛА? Ответ частично дан выше продвинутая оптика плюс система предупреждения об облучении дает возможно БПЛА достаточно эффективно обходить позиционные районы ПВО. Дальность стрельбы Тор и Панциря сопоставима с дальностью их обнаружения и посдсвета Байрактаром. Маскировка и работа из засад конечно помогает, но но как ранее писал без серьезного количественного увеличения ПВО не обойтись.


Иран с конца 1980-х постепенно продвигает концепцию "пассивной ПВО" (пассивной - т.е. не излучающей). Еще в Ирано-Иракской войне в качестве ЦУ использовалась одна постоянно работающая РЛС, а ЗРК находились в режиме ожидания. Включение в работу производилось по команде, когда цель уже не имела возможности выйти из зоны поражения. Далее иранцы работали с передачей цели - т.е. пускал ракету один ЗРК, а продолжал подсвет уже другой, а потом и третий. Ну а сейчас сами знаете - в Йемене опробованы и барражирующая ракета-перехватчик и оптические средства наведения/целеуказания работающие без излучения.

----------


## Иваныч

> Со ствольной артиллерией крупного калибра не все так просто. По моему мнению оптимальным калибром для борьбы с беспилотниками MALE класса является 57мм.
> 
> У 23 мм несмотря на лучшую скорострельность нет нужной дальности/потолка. О недостатках крупных калибров я напишу ниже и развернуто.
> 
> Почему я упомянул только MALE класс? Потому что это основная угроза. Казалось бы, беспилотники существуют с 1920-х годов. Что делает их опасными? Однозначно не носимое ракеты и бомбы. Самое опасное оружие беспилотника - ОЛС. В В ходи Карабахского конфликта была документально зафиксирована возможности Байрактаром подсвета для атаки целей на расстоянии 17 км от БПЛА. А Байрактар не самый лучший в плане БРЭО. Собственно потому носимый БПЛА боезапас невелик. В нем просто нет необходимости, достаточно дать ЦУ и с целью разберутся ОТРК, РСЗО или  дрон камикадзе. БПЛА MALE класса дирижер - остальные оркестр.
> 
> Почему нельзя ограничиться только ЗРК для борьбы с указанными БПЛА? Ответ частично дан выше продвинутая оптика плюс система предупреждения об облучении дает возможно БПЛА достаточно эффективно обходить позиционные районы ПВО. Дальность стрельбы Тор и Панциря сопоставима с дальностью их обнаружения и посдсвета Байрактаром. Маскировка и работа из засад конечно помогает, но но как ранее писал без серьезного количественного увеличения ПВО не обойтись. 
> 
> Тут однако возникает вторая, не сразу очевидная проблема У ЗРК есть ресурс БРЭО, если подолгу держать его включенным он быстро будет исчерпан, проблема усугубляется невозможность из-за напряженной боевой работы часто не возможности в полном объеме и своевременно проводить ТО. Плюс ЗИП ограничен особенно к новым образцам.
> ...


Конечно 57 мм артиллерия вполне подходит для уничтожения БПЛА, но артиллерия больших калибров имеет большую дальность поражения, что важно.
Что касается их применения, то нет необходимости устанавливать на каждое зенитное орудие систему обнаружения и наведения, достаточно, опять же, что лично я видел,
стояла РЛС П-12 (не самая крутая мягко говоря) и высотомер, которые передавали координаты не одному орудию, а нескольким, допустим шести и все шесть обстреливали одну цель. Возможно сегодня есть какие-то лазерные дальномеры, способные определить и передать на зенитную батарею точную дальность до цели.

Что касается малоскоростных самолётов, тут вопросы такие:
1. Где они должны находиться (базироваться) до вылета на перехват беспилотника?
2. Беспилотник может выполнять задачу "живца" и вылетевший на его перехват малоскоростной самолёт может попасть в засаду.
3. Их тоже будет необходимо наводить с помощью наземной РЛС и им не помешала бы бортовая РЛС.

Реакция артиллерии на поражение цели и реакция самолёта перехватчика будет очень разной.
Допустим осуществляется корректирование огнём артиллерией, пока поднимут в воздух перехватчик, пока долетит, много времени уйдёт,
а ЗА может обстреливать уже через минуты. 
Наверное возможно создать и управляемые боеприпасы, большой калибр позволяет запихнуть оборудование в снаряд.


Применять беспилотники перехватчики для уничтожения беспилотников противника вроде бы напрашивается, 
но у них тоже малая скорость, как их наводить, визуально, с помощью видео камеры, тоже не очень надёжно.
А если применяется одновременно несколько беспилотников, много вопросов возникает.

Есть ещё один важный момент, который вытекает из анализа СВО.
Что мы слышали до СВО, танки в городе не нужны, артиллерия прошлое, всё решит управляемое ракетное вооружение, системы РЭБ.
Было определённое увлечение  современными технологиями, но оказалось, что опыт наших дедов, что артиллерия бог войны,
вновь доказывает свою актуальность.

----------


## lindr

> Применительно к какому ТВД это рассматривается? Сирийцы, например, пытались "ловить" турецкие БПЛА на Л-39. Но вмешались F-16 с ракетами AIM-120. Пускать какой то УТС в зону где есть угроза от ЗРК или перехватчиков очень опасно (в крайнем случае в стиле кусай-беги, а не для патрулирования района).


Я имел ввиду защиту тыловых районов 50-100 км от фронта и дальше. У линии фронта плотность ЗРК выше, и истребители должны работать. А УТС будет дыры затыкать. Нельзя же 2-3 ЗРК у каждого моста у каждой нефтебазы и ЖД сортировки ставить. Банально нет их столько.
К воздушному бою с БПЛА я отношусь скептически. В этом режиме нужен обзор на 360 плюс разница в скорости и динамике. Если только современные с очками ВР и то если летчик не дурак не будет крутить виражи а навяжет бой на вертикали. Транспортник или вертушку можно выследить а против опытного летчика истребителя БПЛА обречен если перехватчики будут работать парами то и подавно.




> Сирийцы, например, пытались "ловить" турецкие БПЛА на Л-39. Но вмешались F-16 с ракетами AIM-120.


Турки входили в зону ПВО и рисковали самыми дорогими самолетами, что у них есть, чтобы прикрыть БПЛА с темпом выпуска до 10-15 машин в месяц?




> Возможно сегодня есть какие-то лазерные дальномеры, способные определить и передать на зенитную батарею точную дальность до цели.


А толку? Чтобы сбить самолет на дальности 10 000 м пушка должна стрелять со снайперской точностью. Я читал книги по снайпингу.

Ветер - точка попадания смещается, траектория проходит над рекой или озером - траектория  смещается по высоте. А еще метообразования, осадки, слои теплого и холодного воздуха. Помню читал мемуары зенитчиков ВМВ - первый самолет их батарея сбила на второй половине книги. Это при том что работали по плотным формациям бомбардировщиков при заходе на цель, что не могли маневрировать по курсу и высоте.




> Наверное возможно создать и управляемые боеприпасы, большой калибр позволяет запихнуть оборудование в снаряд.


По стоимости сопоставимый с ЗРК. Тогда проще использовать ЗРК ему дорогущий ствол и лафет не нужны.

----------


## Иваныч

> Я имел ввиду защиту тыловых районов 50-100 км от фронта и дальше. У линии фронта плотность ЗРК выше, и истребители должны работать. А УТС будет дыры затыкать. Нельзя же 2-3 ЗРК у каждого моста у каждой нефтебазы и ЖД сортировки ставить. Банально нет их столько.
> К воздушному бою с БПЛА я отношусь скептически. В этом режиме нужен обзор на 360 плюс разница в скорости и динамике. Если только современные с очками ВР и то если летчик не дурак не будет крутить виражи а навяжет бой на вертикали. Транспортник или вертушку можно выследить а против опытного летчика истребителя БПЛА обречен если перехватчики будут работать парами то и подавно.
> 
> 
> 
> Турки входили в зону ПВО и рисковали самыми дорогими самолетами, что у них есть, чтобы прикрыть БПЛА с темпом выпуска до 10-15 машин в месяц?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Всё Вы правильно пишите. Разумеется из ЗРК легче сбивать, чем с помощью ЗА, на точность которой даже вращение земли влияет.
Вот только, я тут не в курсе, почему лафет дороже ЗРК, возможно вы имеете ввиду переносные ЗРК?

Что касается прикрытия тыловых объектов от беспилотников самолётами, что конечно возможно,
но мы снова упираемся в вопросы базирования самолётов и в наличие наземных РЛС для их своевременного обнаружения.
Тут наверное основная проблема не в сложности перехвата беспилотника, а в организации такой обороны.
Понадобятся самолёты, аэродромы, пусть площадки базирования, для их содержания, что-то типа ОБАТО, для управления ОБС РТО, 
лётчики и техники, группа руководства и ОБУ, довольно приличный набор сил и средств. 

Что касается ЗА, то наверное организация такой ПВО будет проще. К тому же, если прозевают и беспилотник приблизится к объекту, 
то в дело немедленно должны вступать ЗРК или ЗА. В конце-концов можно поднять в воздух наличные дежурные силы.
Конечно лучше, чтобы всё было в комплексе: самолёты, ЗА разных калибров, РЭБ.

Что касается самой процедуры перехвата и выбора для этого техники, то не думаю, что намного сложнее сбить беспилотник,
я сделаю сравнение по типам, о которых что-то знаю, МИГ-21 или Л-39, или СУ-25. Тут важно управление, обнаружить и навести самолёт на цель.
Если скорость цели 100 км\час, то меняется схема атаки, даже если МИГ-21, значит надо встать над ним в круг и атаковать как НЦ из пушки или НУРС,
если ракетой, то будет напоминать атаку воздушного шара, лишь бы захватила ГСН, к примеру Р-60.
Если скорость 200-300 км\час, то это схема атаки вертолёта, было упражнение в КБП, уничтожение малоскоростной низколетящей цели,
за цель летал вертолёт либо "Пчёлка" АН-14.
В СССР по малоскоростным низколетящим целям дежурили вертолёты.
Есть ли смысл для организации такого дежурства разрабатывать специальный самолёт, возможно, но это должен быть не какой-то дозвуковой, винтовой малоскоростной перехватчик. Для которого всё равно нужна инфраструктура, обслуживание, обеспечение и управление. Можно вполне обойтись наличными дежурными силами и наличными типами самолётов, возможно только держать для этого самолёт с специальным БК, как было при дежурстве по воздушным шарам..

Вот если разработают технику с электромагнитной пушкой или с лазерным оружием, тогда другое дело, но это будущая история.
Я исхожу, что можно сделать уже завтра и чтобы это было реально и дёшево.

Я склонюсь к разработке специальных боеприпасов или оружия для существующих типов самолётов, чем к разработке нового самолёта.

PS. _Пролет в направлении Курска БПЛА Ту-141 «Стриж», который, вероятно, пытался выявить возможности российских систем ПВО перед возможными ударами в Курской области с использованием ОТРК и американских РСЗО._

----------


## Pilot

Форпост упал на дом в Таганроге. Дом сгорел, жертв нет.

----------


## Иваныч

_Советник президента США по нацбезопасности Джейк Салливан утверждает, что Иран якобы готовится передать России «несколько сотен» беспилотников.

Салливан заявил, что «иранское правительство готовится предоставить» России «несколько сотен БПЛА, в том числе с оружейными возможностями». Также, по версии США, Иран собирается тренировать российских специалистов использованию устройств. По информации США, обучение начнется в июле. Салливан не привел никаких доказательств, но подчеркнул, что США продолжат помогать обороне Украины, передает РИА «Новости»._

Пора приобретать вооружения и у китайских товарищей.

----------


## lindr

Современный беспилотник стоит на трех китах
- экономичный поршневой двигатель - этого мы не делаем почти от слова совсем и не пытались делать. 8 лет назад эта проблема могла быть частично решена через создание Запорожской Народной Республики. Частично ибо Завод им Ивченко занимался в основном ТВД а нужен рядный поршневой с водяным охлаждением. Сейчас ЗНР уже не вариант, ибо HIMARS требует отодвинуть границу на 150 км от Мотор Сич ЗА район Днепропетровска и Кривого Рога. Что в сухом остатке? М-14П воздушного охлаждения со вснми вытекающими.
- ОЭЛС - это есть хоть и весит больше раза в три. Многоканальная голова разработанная во Львове на закате СССР На Ил-38НВ она стоит и Кронштадт взял ее за основу
- управляемое оружие - есть в наличии хоть меньше номенклатурой.

Для массового производства нужно решать пункт номер один и решать быстро. Иран его же решил как-то?

----------


## Red307

Рапортуют, что ДВС для беспилотников типа Орион производим сами. Какая-то турбированная копия Ротакса.

----------


## Иваныч

Командующий сухопутными войсками Ирана бригадный генерал Киюмарс Хейдари 19 июля сообщил:

У Ирана есть «технологии производства передовых беспилотников», которые «могут использоваться на больших расстояниях, а также для разведки и нанесения ударов за границей»;

Иран уже подготовил вооружение и оборудование для экспорта в дружественные страны».

----------


## Иваныч

МОСКВА, 22 июля. /ТАСС/. В зоне проведения военной спецоперации на Украине используют новейший российский легкий беспилотный летательный аппарат (БПЛА) из состава комплекса "Ласточка". Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник в силовых структурах.

Российские ударные беспилотники из состава комплекса "Ласточка" нанесли огневое поражение живой силе и уничтожили несколько бронированных целей Вооруженных сил Украины в ходе боевых действий", - сказал он.

По словам собеседника агентства, дроны применяли осколочные и кумулятивные боеприпасы. "Эти аппараты являются легкими ударными БЛА с возможностью сбрасывать малокалиберные боеприпасы, адаптированные для применения с воздуха", - добавил он. Другой информации об использовании "Ласточки" на Украине, а также возможные районы ее применения источник ТАСС не раскрыл.

ТАСС не располагает официальным подтверждением этой информации. Ранее об использовании БПЛА "Ласточка" в спецоперации официально не сообщалось.

Впервые дроны применяли российские военные во время основного эпизода стратегических учений "Запад" на полигоне Мулино в сентябре 2021 года. В открытых источниках о БПЛА "Ласточка" информации практически нет. Известно, что беспилотник запускают с помощью катапульты, а под его фюзеляжем размещают малогабаритные боеприпасы.

----------


## Иваныч

*Итоги "сердюковщины". Ч. 2. БПЛА.*

Перейдем к вооружению армии.
Тут было наворочено порядочно дел.
Одним из модных ныне средств разведки и атак наземных целей с воздуха являются беспилотные летательные аппараты.
Для того, чтобы ошельмовать отечественных производителей БПЛА была проведена целая пропагандистская операция.

Вся статья. https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5e364...152fcd66a899?&

----------


## Иваныч

О поставках БПЛА Shahed 129 в Россию

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/7757300.html

----------


## Avia M

О поставках.




> Несмотря на обоюдное отрицание Ираном и Россией возможностей поставок иранских БПЛА для нужд ВС РФ, некоторые перелеты иранских транспортников продолжают подливать масло в огонь этой гипотезы.
> 24 июля из Ирана в аэропорт Внуково прилетел Ил-76ТД (EP-PUS) иранской авиакомпании Pouya Air, аффилированной с КСИР. С какими целями данный транспортник посетил российскую столицу — неизвестно, однако в Москве он пробыл два часа, после чего вылетел обратно в сторону Каспийского моря. Этот самолет проделал точно такой же маршрут и 18 июля.


Гадаем дальше...

----------


## Red307

Президент России Владимир Путин выразил желание наладить сотрудничество с производителем боевых беспилотников Bayraktar, заявил президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган, передает CNN Turk.

«Путин сказал мне, что хочет работать с компанией Baykar», — сказал он на заседании Центрального исполнительного комитета правящей Партии справедливости и развития.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/politics/26/07/20...794777f32f14fb

----------


## Fencer

Концерн ВКО «Алмаз – Антей» создал многофункциональный беспилотный летательный аппарат http://www.kr-media.ru/news/samolet....lnyy-apparat-/

----------


## Fencer

В России запатентовали систему автозаправки БПЛА в полете https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/9/246545/

----------


## Fencer

Новый российский ударный дрон "Сириус" выполнит первый полет в этом году https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/9/246558/
Испытания дронов "Орион" со спутниковой связью завершатся в конце года https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/9/246556/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех завершает летные испытания беспилотника БАС-200 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/16/246785/

----------


## Fencer

"Кронштадт" приступил к выполнению госконтракта на "Иноходцы" с Минобороны России https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/17/246826/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех показал на "Армии-2022" электродвигатель для беспилотников https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/19/246949/
БПЛА "Сириус" испытали в составе разведывательно-ударного контура с пилотируемой авиацией https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/19/246922/
На форуме "Армия-2022" впервые показали новую систему слежения за воздушным роем дронов https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/19/246948/

----------


## Fencer

"Кронштадт" заключил госконтракт на разработку эскизного проекта БПЛА "Гром" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/23/247010/

----------


## Fencer

В России сертифицировали первый беспилотный вертолет https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/25/247089/

----------


## Иваныч

В России начнет работу первый полигон для беспилотных авиационных систем – БАС. Он уже прошел приемочные испытания и будет запущен в эксплуатацию в 2022 году.

Об этом сообщили РИА Новости в пресс-службе Национальной технологической инициативы. На полигоне можно будет проводить все виды летных испытаний, в том числе демонстрацию технологий и сертификационные полеты.

Как добавила исполняющая обязанности руководителя проекта "Полигон БАС" Елена Чернявская, в ходе приемочных испытаний проверили деятельность программно-аппаратного комплекса и выработали единый подход к дальнейшей эксплуатации полигона. В ближайшее время пройдут приемочные комиссии контрольных точек.

Сама платформа, а также летно-испытательный центр размещены в 160 километрах от Москвы в районе аэродрома "Орловка". На полигоне будет функционировать "летающая лаборатория". Ее задача - сопровождать испытуемый аппарат в ходе полета, визуально фиксировать состояние, а также текущие метеоусловия в точке его нахождения. Для разработчиков создадут специальные зоны с оборудованными местами.

Полноценно действовать полигон начнет уже в нынешнем году.

----------


## Fencer

> В России сертифицировали первый беспилотный вертолет https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/25/247089/


Сам сертификат.

----------


## Иваныч

Мастерок.жж.рф

*Комментарии от военных разработчиков российских БПЛА*

По результатам специальной операции на Украине будут сделаны множество выводов. Очевидно, что выявлено много узких мест, недоработок и банально преступной халатности.

Одним из узких мест конечно же является количество и качество БПЛА в российской армии. Причем не только и даже не столько ударных, как простых разведывательных и наблюдательных. В противном случае не пришлось бы скупать сотнями гражданские китайские беспилотники.

Вот какая информация от реальных военных разработчиков "Орланов" попалась мне на глаза....



Таки давайте немного поговорим про «Орлан», практически из первых рук, так сказать. Начнём с того бензобак там ни разу не ПЭТ, не лавсан (полиэтилентерефталат), а светостабилизированный пластик, стойкий к УФ. Это прочно (что было важно для «Орлан-3», который сажали через управляемый штопор и который нештатно садился через раз), легко (легче в 2-3 раза чем все прочие варианты баков) и дешево. Стоимость бака сейчас рублей 50, где 80% - стоимость формы и разработка (всё же производство всех «Орланов» далеко не сравнимо с объёмами «Балтики» с миллионами бутылок).

По камерам: есть варианты нагрузок с гражданскими фотоаппаратами и камерами - тут тупо цена.

Если камера прикручена чтоб «заодно посмотреть, что в точке пеленга КВ диапазона» - лес, здание или озерцо - то ставить балалайку за 1,8 млн в себестоимости не хочет банально заказчик. Без гиро камера в разы легче и меньше жрет. На посмотреть хватает программной стабилизации целлнета. Для всего остального есть Казань, но и деньги там другие и параметры полёта. Ещё про Орланы Поясним таки за Казань из прошлого поста - она производит гиростабилизированные платформы с нагрузкой. "Орлан" несет много типов нагрузок - видовая, то есть электронно-оптическая (теле- и тепловизионная) разведка, РиРТР, РЭБ, ретрансляция, ударная нагрузка тоже имеется давно, хотя и показана недавно.

Вот в городе Казани делают нагрузку варианта видовой разведки. А там, где видеокартинка нужна "до кучи", там могут и на базе гражданского "фотика" сделать, и без гироплатформы, с программной стабилизацией, как выше сказано. Дешево и вполне для данной задачи хватает. Изначально цифра 10 в наименовании подразумевала будущую нагрузку, но немножечко что-то пошло не так и ПН реальная до 5 кг без учёта генератора. Мощность штатного 0.2 кВт, есть и 1.1 кВт, но это для РЭБовцев, что с них взять? Ну и надо учитывать, что мощность опять же обратно пропорциональна времени полёта, но гибкость вариантов нагрузки позволяет собрать практически всё что душенька пожелает, но в 5 кг. Бывали, кстати, вопросы, мол, а почему бы не поставить на крылья панели, но это практическим бессмысленное действие: обледенение крыльев, борьба с которым ведётся до сих пор, низкий КПД панелей (проще закинуть 200 гр горючки и получить выхлоп лучше), ну и заметность возрастает.

Ну и чтобы два раза не вставать: «Орлан-30» - тут тоже в цифрах запрятана ПН, но в неё включены горючка, генератор, связь, автономка и т.п. Но 30-ка зато тянет и лазерный канал для целеуказания и наведения авиационных и артиллерийских боеприпасов с полуактивным лазерным наведением, и метеостанцию, что важно. Так что если видите характерный "орлановский" крестик на кадрах видео, но рвутся "Краснополя" с любыми буквами - это 30-ка.

Есть еще "Орлан-50", но там 2 мотора и создавали для гражданских. Вообще у «Десятки» главное преимущество, про которое обычно не говорят ни военные, ни сами разработчики – это как раз цена. Уж очень он дешёвый в сравнении с конкурентами, а деньги штука такая, которая заканчивается даже у армии. Это же преимущество вытекает и второго (ну или таки наоборот): разработки начались тогда, когда БПЛА не были на слуху и к ним скептически относились почти везде. А это значит что тут уже даже не второе поколение с полностью отработанными (или закостыленными) детскими болячками, что опять же сказывается на всём, включая ценник. Так что когда хохлы, например, тратят на десятку с РЭБ нагрузкой ракету (что без учёта самого ценника, просто является невосполнимым ресурсом), то мы остаёмся в большом плюсе. Это если достанут ее еще на ее потолке.

Чтобы достать - нужна не всякая ЗУР не всякого ЗРК и ПЗРК тут вообще не играет. Тоже плюс "Орлана", всякие там украинские "Лелеки" имеют потолок в 2км и уязвимы поэтому даже для малокалиберных зенитных пушек. Разбор журншлюхский и военкоровских бредней про АСУНО, арту и БПЛА Ви таки знаете мы артиллерийских академиев и училищ не кончали, но наши друзья таки да и они имеют кое-что сказать по этому поводу (https://t.me/sashakots/34750).

Таки первое: за неснайперский «Гиацинт» можно сразу случайно сломать лицо об посторонние объекты. То что корреспонденты путают пушку и гаубицу – это ещё простительно, но таки заслуживает отдельного ящика эцих с гвоздями.

Таки второе: перенос отдельных батарей ближе к линии фронта связан только с тем, что хочется сократить время полёта снаряда, а не с тем, что с «Мавиков» надо корректировать арту.

Вообще ни один относительно трезвый артиллерист (нет, нальём когда допишем!) не будет лупить с дальностей близких к максимальным, особенно, если он не служит на «Коалиции» (кои таки внезапно воооон там таки есть), у него нету ЦУ со среднего БПЛА (внезапно с ЛЦУ под корректируемые боеприпасы не справится ни один гражданский БПЛА), у него нету соответствующего боеприпаса, а главное достойной этого цели – то… Есть ещё нюанс про минимальные прицелы, обратные склоны и мортирные траектории, но это совершенно другой разговор, а из этого видео даже непонятно какие заряды используются. Таки третье: корректировка по визуальным меткам без геопривязки это то ещё развлечение, поэтому всё же большая часть арты корректируется именно с «Орланов» по АСУНО, а хвалёные «Мавики» используются для красивой картинки. Отдельная таки приколка в том, что пишут это в основном люди, которые путают между собой DJI и ZALA, «Орлан-10» с «Гранатом», а «Иноходца» с «Орлан-30»

P.S. Кстати, насчёт красивой картинки у нас таки тоже есть, что сказать, но ми таки подумаем. P.P.S. И про артиллерию тоже есть, про все эти «передовые» байки про невъебенные ТТХ «топоров», у которых нету аналогов. Снова разбор бреда про БПЛА: количество, качество и так далее Вы знаете, мы тут немножечко устали читать военкоров долбоёбов, которые рассказывают про то, что как всё плохо у нас с БПЛА. Таки вот мы тут пообщались с тётей Сагочкой (ну у которой есть «Пагабеллум») и она сказала, что эти люди немножечко шлемазлы. ОТСС (Одна Тётя Сара Сказала) одновременно только армейских «Орланов» (есть ещё армейские, но не совсем, трёхбуквенные разных вариаций, оркестровые и таки далее) в воздухе по её радиоприёмнику отслеживается от 300 до 1500. Одновременно. В воздухе. Что с учётом количества произведённых, коих в год производится около 2000, говорит нам о том, что проблемы поднимаемые военкорами долбоёбами, которые можно решить сотнями или даже парой тысяч гражданских дронов – это, мягко говоря, вопросы шекелей на которые они работают и хотят их получит ещё больше. Да, есть всё ещё некоторые проблемы с НМ, но…. Это решится.

Мавикоподобные дроны полезны на уровне малых групп, взводов, иногда, может быть, рот, но когда принимались решения, что нужно, то БПЛА уровнем повыше оказались в приоритете. То есть опять же варианты от квадро до окто – у нас есть, просто ещё не прошли… что нужно пока, а значит не успели ввести в войска в нужных количествах. И это решится. Без панических воплей, которые прямо точно не решат, кстати, одну из главных проблем таких дронов (кстати, кто догадается в чём проблема, то мы даже дадим немножечко мацы). Даже разговоры про иранские БПЛА немножечко, как говорят у нас на базаре: «Изя, ви таки шо мне вешаете мацу на уши?». Единственное, что нам от Аллахом благославлённых коллег надо это дальнобойные барражирующие боеприпасы, потому что вот с ними таки есть проблема. Серийных, не опытных, пока что нема, но это вместо них у нас есть такие штучки как ракеты. Кои мы штампуем сейчас больше в неделю, чем их тратим на хинзиров, а значит мы можем испытать и вещи попроще, в условиях ужатой хихло-ПВО.

Ещё могут пригодиться, возможно, большие БПЛА, «Форпостов» и «Иноходцев» у нас хватает, вот «Альтиусов» и «Иноходцев-Ру» можно было бы и побольше. Но опять же таки почему не испытать это в условно «полигонных» условиях? Вот таки коптеров и тех ударников, что ждут некоторые личности – они не дождутся. И одно из главных, что ещё хотелось добавить к этому, это некоторые вопросы от долбоёбов (в данном случае не только военкоров) к качеству передаваемого изображения. Те «Орланы», что работают в интересах артиллерии редко когда опускаются ниже 3000 м и зачастую работают под потолок >7000м. Соответственно, если вы хотите получить одновременно и крутое качество видео, где видно отдельных хинзиров, и наводить арту через АСУНО, то вам надо или таки очень дорогую сборку, или два отдельных дрона (что мы обычно и наблюдаем, это называется «Мавики наводят 152мм арту»), или летать немножечко пониже. Физика таки штука такая, что её внезапно не обмануть, даже за сто шекелей.

P.S. Нет, мы не говорим, что всё идеально, мы не живём в идеальном мире, но паники, которую разводят отдельные личности и группы личностей на самом деле нет.

P.P.S. Ви таки представьте, но у нас есть не только «Орланы», кстати. Т.е. цифры тёти Сагочки надо немножечко умножить. Потому что у нас, например, КАС\УАС и прочие штучки с лазерным наведением наводят не только «Орлан-30», но и упомянутые выше «Форпосты-Р», «Иноходцы», ещё «Гранат-4М» и ещё несколько вариантов, которые старый Изя уже не помнит. И это мы не касаемся БПЛА попроще. Оптика для БПЛА или почему качество видосов такое плохое с наших, а с китайских заебись

Честно говоря, мы таки уже не первый раз возвращаемся к этой теме, но надоело уже такое (https://t.me/voenacher/28225) читать. Мы не про то, что наши операторы БпЛА - красавчики, а они таки да, как и артиллеристы, а про то, что "оптику им бы получше на "Орлан"". Мы уже за это говорили, но еще раз готовы повторить для глухих. Для "Орлана" (мы про 10-ку и ее варианты пока, но и для 30-ки оно тоже так) существует великое множество модульных нагрузок. Включая и 3 камеры по 108Мпикс, это дневная нагрузка. Этого мало? Даже с тех высот, с которых "Орлан" может работать. А для него и 6км не предел, мы максимальную достигнутую высоту вам не скажем, да и ставилась она чисто как рекорд и в деле не используется, но представление о возможностях дать может, потому - ищем дурных в другом местечке. Только этот вариант с 3х108Мпикс используется для несколько других задач, а не для разведки артиллерии.

А еще есть такая наука, как оптика, и ее законы тоже приходится чтить конструкторам, а вот писатели в телеге чтят совсем другое - просмотры. А люди сравнивают кадры, снятые на коптер с 400-500м, с работой БпЛА самолетного типа с высот 1.5-2, 4-5 или более км, и возмущаются, мол, качество плохое. Не зная, что и ролики в интернет выкладываются в ином качестве, чем их видит расчет. И со всеми средствами объективного контроля такая история, хоть это ролик с многофункционального индикатора вертолета или бомбера или танка, если только не телефоном снимали, в трясущейся руке. Другое дело, что у этих нагрузок разные цели и задачи, и нужно отметить, что не всегда мы видим ролики, снятые на оптимальную для данной задачи.

Вон, есть нагрузки РЭБ, или РТР, там камера "до кучи" стоит, и качество дает соответственное. Но работают иногда и ей. А еще у Орлана, среди возможных опций, есть модная ныне система распознавания и сопровождения целей (есть у нас и еще системы распознавания замаскированных целей) - все удовольствие, как говорится, за ваши шекели. Только шекелей нужно достаточно много, а работает система пока (как и большинство подобных) лишь относительно надёжно, потому пока не используется в боевой практике. А ещё нужно учесть, что дающие хорошую картинку коптеры летают невысоко и недалеко и небыстро (про помехозащищённость их мы уже говорили, включая незашифрованнные координаты пульта, НПДУ), и в один момент времени могут обозреть совсем другой район, что для боевой работы важно. Про автоматизацию наведения и корректировки артиллерии и возможность лазерной подсветки на 30ке - тоже уже говорили.

Разумеется, можно в пример привести, скажем, "Иноходец" и картинку с него - да. Но таки он - разведывательно-ударный БпЛА совсем иного класса. И по цене класс там совсем другой и по серийности. Клепать их тысячами для каждого соединения не будет никто и никогда. Ну и еще нужно учесть, что конструирование БпЛА, как и вообще авиации и чего угодно, это компромисс между требованиями заказчика, финансами от него, а также массой аппарата и нагрузки, продолжительностью полета, энергопотреблением, охлаждением в отсеке нагрузки и так далее. А так-то можно впихнуть многое - но кто таки за это платить будет? И как с этим потом взлететь? И вообще, БпЛА не для красивых картинок про войну под пиво

----------


## Fencer

На ВЭФ-2022 показали беспилотник корабельного базирования https://aviation21.ru/na-vef-2022-po...-bazirovaniya/

----------


## Иваныч

Задействованные под Купянском барражирующие беспилотники "Герань-2" представляют серьезную угрозу для украинской армии и бронетехники, пишет Forbes. Дроны-камикадзе могут поражать различные военные цели и объекты критической инфраструктуры.

Издание отмечает схожесть нового боеприпаса, идентифицированного как "M214 Geran-2" ("Герань-2"), с производимыми в Иране боевыми дронами с дельтовидным крылом Shahed-136.

Данные беспилотники неплохо зарекомендовали себя при налете на нефтеперерабатывающий завод в Абкаике, который полностью выгорел. В итоге на Ближнем Востоке беспилотник Shahed-136 получил прозвища "Убийцей Aramco".

Кроме того, в прошлом году Иран во время учений "Великий пророк" продемонстрировал запуск роя беспилотников Shahed-136. Пусковая установка, представляющая собой контейнер в кузове грузовика, быстро запустила пять дронов-камикадзе..

"Новые барражирующие боеприпасы представляют потенциальную угрозу для Украины, их целями могут стать командные центры, артиллерия, противовоздушная оборона, пути снабжения и другие военные цели", - пишет Forbes.

https://rg.ru/2022/09/14/forbes-ross...-dlia-vsu.html

----------


## Иваныч

_Несколько часов назад ВС РФ нанесли удары по Никополю на правом берегу Каховского водохранилища. Из населенного пункта и его окрестностей ВСУ на протяжении лета обстреливали территорию Запорожской АЭС в Энергодаре.

Это далеко не первый случай налетов на позиции украинских формирований в Никополе, однако нынешняя атака сильно отличается от предыдущих. По словам бойцов ВСУ, на этот раз по целям в городе массово прилетело большое количество беспилотников-камикадзе.

Если информация правда соответствует действительности, то можно предположить, что продукция иранского ВПК постепенно появляется на все большем количестве участков фронта.
_
Телеграмм Рыбарь

----------


## Иваныч

Директор Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Дмитрий Шугаев. 

_"У нас нет проблем с беспилотниками. У нас лучшие беспилотники. У нас самые замечательные беспилотники"_, - сказал он журналистам.
На вопрос, достаточно ли их, Шугаев сказал, что _"у нас всего достаточно_".

----------


## Red307

> Директор Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Дмитрий Шугаев. 
> 
> _"У нас нет проблем с беспилотниками. У нас лучшие беспилотники. У нас самые замечательные беспилотники"_, - сказал он журналистам.
> На вопрос, достаточно ли их, Шугаев сказал, что _"у нас всего достаточно_".


В юмор можно

----------


## Иваныч

> В юмор можно


То совсем-совсем не юмор.

Виктор Мураховский

_Надысь я попал на заседание пяти (!) научно-исследовательских организаций оборонного профиля. 
На котором решалась дальнейшая судьба перспективного беспилотного межвидового комплекса. Три ОКР/НИР завязаны на это изделие.
Из обсуждения я понял, что НИО не в курсе темы, которая дискутировалась. Кроме разработчика, который пытался донести смысл.
Наверное, следует послать сотрудников НИО в командировку на ЛБС, чтобы они на себе проверили необходимость межвидового комплекса._

----------


## Fencer

Тяжёлый ударный беспилотник «Сириус» получил собственную систему спутниковой связи https://vpk.name/news/633293_tyazhel...i.html?new#new

----------


## Иваныч

Говоря о применении иранских БПЛА-камикадзе «Шахид-136», нужно отметить ряд моментов.

Сами по себе дроны, как уже говорилось, ничего не решают, как и любое другое оружие. Любое оружие имеет смысл (ну помимо музейно-выставочного) только действуя в составе подразделения, которое представляет собой элемент боевого порядка, находящегося под единым управлением и реализующего решение командира в бою.

Для того, чтобы действовать соответствующим образом, дрон должен быть помещен в состав так называемого разведывательно-ударного комплекса, обеспечивающего обнаружение целей, и их немедленное поражение за счет отсутствия (максимального сокращения) времени от момента обнаружения цели до момента открытия огня.

Особенность архитектуры персонально «Шахида-136», в наиболее распространенной версии не имеющего собственной камеры и идущего на цель по координатам с помощью системы спутниковой навигации, предполагают его использование в паре с разведывательным аппаратом (например, «Шахид-129» или наш «Орлан», если их удастся совместить в рамках одного интерфейса).

Причина этого в том, что для Ирана, также в силу санкций испытывающего острый дефицит комплектующих, затруднительно оснащать камерой каждый дрон-камикадзе, и в этих условиях целесообразно действовать через «лидера».

Для целей боевого применения таким образом становится необходимым формирование групп, объединяющих разведывательные и ударные возможности в руках единого начальника, способного реализовать полученную информацию немедленно, поражая цели на поле боя и в ближнем тылу. Он может использоваться и в составе уже имеющихся отечественных РУК, о которых упоминал в своем посте (https://t.me/KaskadNerv/611) уважаемый @KaskadNerv.

Пока же складывается впечатление, что как минимум часть этих аппаратов используется по стационарным, не требующим доразведки, целям в глубоком тылу, то есть действуя по указаниям штабов высшего уровня, по определению не имеющих возможности для прямого обнаружения и действия по целям на поле боя. Является причиной нехватка разведывательных аппаратов, подготовленных РУК (снова смотрим пост Каскада) или "я так вижу" командования - вопрос отдельный.

Такое применение выглядит нецелесообразным.

Telegram (https://t.me/KaskadNerv/611)

Вот ещё интересная информация к размышлению, которую нашёл у Сергея Колясников

«Шахиды» (они же «Герани» и «мопеды») продолжают бить по штабам, складам и располагам укронацистов в Одесской области.

Вообще, по ощущениям на Одессе наши отрабатывают применение этой группы БПЛА, включая управляющие. На фронте с нетерпением ждут, когда дроны начнут системно работать по артиллерии и РСЗО, хотя такие прецеденты уже также были.

Промелькнула информация о ценнике на эти дроны https://t.me/tlgdoc/1369 и за время появления поста, как и полагается в интернете, она уже снизилась с $8 млн до 20.000$ за штуку ������ причем это коммерческая цена, реальная думаю еще ниже.

Самое интересное, уже с месяц беспилотники делают недалеко от моего офиса в Екатеринбурге. Весьма массивные, винтовые, постоянно жужжат и катаются по дворам. Какая-то частная команда, надо будет к ним заехать, уточнить, что и как.

----------


## Иваныч

В России создают беспилотники на основе истребителя Су-47 "Беркут".

_Экспериментальный палубный истребитель с обратной стреловидностью крыла Су-47 "Беркут" получил свое продолжение при создании новых российских беспилотников. Символично, что эту новостью сообщили ТАСС в Ростехе, на следующий день после того, как Су-47 отметил 25-летие своего первого полета.

По сути, этот самолет, созданный в единственном экземпляре, был летающей лабораторией, где испытывали новые технологии и материалы. Отчасти он стал прародителем истребителя Су-57.

Как выяснилось, пригодились наработки по обратной стреловидности крыла композитным материалам и для строительства современных БПЛА.

Необычная конструкция крыла улучшает взлетно-посадочные характеристики, делает аппарат более скоростным и маневренным._

----------


## Red307

Это тот самый Ростех, который 10 лет назад должен был "догнать и перегнать Америку"?

----------


## Иваныч

_Большинство производимых в России авиационных беспилотников не удовлетворяют тактико-техническим требованиям Министерства обороны РФ
Об этом заявил в ходе круглого стола "Перспективы развития технологий беспилотных транспортных средств в РФ" представитель Минобороны РФ полковник Игорь Ищук. 

По словам представителя Минобороны России, в связи с данной ситуацией, военное ведомство "вынуждено идти на упрощение, на дополнительные соглашения, на прием БЛА в эксплуатацию в опытном режиме"._

----------


## Иваныч

_В России создают роботизированный антидроновый комплекс "Антимайдан-Рубеж". Он позволит экономить дорогостоящие ракеты.
Об этом РИА Новости сообщил основатель одного из предприятий-разработчиков данного проекта Lobaev Arms Владислав Лобаев. Он пояснил, что экономически нецелесообразно применять дорогие ракеты стоимостью условно в один миллион против малых беспилотников и коптеров, цена которых - максимум 100 тысяч.

Проект в настоящее время находится на стадии научно-исследовательских работ. Если у него появятся перспективы, то его переведут в статус опытно-конструкторских работ.
_
А может уже?!

_Похоже, это первая зафиксированная на видео схватка двух разведывательных дронов в ходе СВО. Поединок снят от "первого лица" российским беспилотником.
Судя по кадрам, противник попытался совершить что-то вроде тарана, но атака оказалась неудачной. Украинский коптер потерял винт, после чего то ли ретировался, то ли упал._
https://rg.ru/2022/10/13/boj-rossijs...-na-video.html

----------


## Иваныч

Ряд ТГ-каналов сообщает о том, что Россия и Иран заключили новый контракт, на этот раз на поставку новых барражирующих боеприпасов Arash-2 (https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/viko...1_original.jpg), которые обладают еще более грозными тактико-техническими характеристиками, чем прекрасно зарекомендовавший себя дрон-камикадзе «Герань-2».

Об этом новом оружии мало что известно – в сети нет даже его фотографии. Однако есть информация, что он имеет большую скорость, способен нести гораздо большую боевую часть, и соответственно, наносить большие разрушения. Так же он может в автоматическом режиме наводится на радиолокаторы. Не исключается возможность их последующего выпуска на российских заводах.

----------


## Иваныч

_Иран также (https://t.me/news_forfree/18933) поставит России партию высокоточных баллистических ракет Fateh-110 и Zolfhaghar

Об этом, со ссылкой на высокопоставленные источники в американской разведке сообщает «Вашингтон Пост».

Ракеты Fateh-110 и Zolfhaghar способны поражать цели на расстояниях 300 и 700 километров.

Поставка такого вооружения минимизирует успехи украинской стороны, которых она достигла благодаря вооружению и технике стран Запада, сообщают эксперты издания.

«Новейшие версии Fateh-110 и Zolfaghar считаются экспертами как мощными, так и достаточно точными на относительно коротких расстояниях. 
Некоторые модели поставляются с электрооптическими системами наведения, которые позволяют операторам ракет направлять их в конечном приближении к цели», пишет «Вашингтон Пост».

сновные ТТХ ракеты Zolfaghar
Дальность - 700 км
Масса отделяемой управлемой боевой части - 579 кг
Дата постановки на вооружение - 2016.

У Ирана существует и модернизированная версия этой ракеты под названием Dezful дальностью чуть менее 1000 км.
_
Пишут, что эти ракеты похуже наших, но дешевле и их у Ирана много.

----------


## Иваныч

Аятолла Хаменеи прокомментировал поставки иранских БПЛА и ракет в Россию. Ничего не подтверждал, но и не опровергал. 

«Несколько лет назад, когда были опубликованы фотографии наших передовых ракет и беспилотников, они сказали, что это фотошоп! Теперь говорят, что иранские беспилотники опасны. Почему вы продаете их таким-то и таким-то? 
Эти беспилотники являются подвигами иранских элит и приносят славу нашей стране" (с) аятолла Хаменеи

----------


## Иваныч

Как московские разработчики помогают российским военным в сфере беспилотных аппаратов

https://readovka.news/news/117078

----------


## Иваныч

Скоро в России начнут производить тысячи БПЛА

Обуховский завод начал серийное производство многофункциональных беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БПЛА) для гражданского рынка.

“Первые 400 изделий будут собраны в ноябре, а до конца текущего года запланирован выпуск около тысячи беспилотников. Проект разрабатывался в рамках программы по диверсификации производства на предприятиях оборонно-промышленного комплекса”, – отмечается в сообщении предприятия, входящий в концерн ВКО “Алмаз-Антей”,.

Разработка выполнена по схеме “квадрокоптер”. Аппарат можно эксплуатировать при сильных ветровых нагрузках и отрицательных температурах. Запуск продаж запланирован до конца этого года. Предварительная стоимость полного комплекта БПЛА значительно ниже представленных на рынке зарубежных аналогов, добавили в концерне.

“При этом уже начата работа по совершенствованию летательных аппаратов с целью их оснащения дополнительными возможностями. В 2023 году запланировано расширение линейки и наращивание производства БПЛА данного типа”, – отмечается в сообщении.

----------


## Fencer

"Калашников" начал поставки в российские войска новейших беспилотников коптерного типа https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/2/249574/

----------


## Fencer

Федеральный центр беспилотных авиасистем создадут в промпарке "Руднево" в Москве https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/17/250263/

----------


## Иваныч

*Новые беспилотники "Аист", "Шершень" и "Бинокль"*

_Российская компания "Съемка с воздуха" до конца нынешнего года перейдет от опытного производства беспилотных летательных аппаратов "Аист", "Шершень" и "Бинокль" к их серийной сборке. Дроны можно будет задействовать в рамках специальной военной операции.
Все беспилотники прошли соответствующие военно-технические эксперименты и получили положительные заключения комиссий, сообщил ТАСС на выставке передовых отечественных беспилотных летательных аппаратов и систем "Аэронет 2035" операционный директор компании Тимур Мехтиев. Специалисты разработали несколько типов конвертопланов, стандартный квадрокоптер и беспилотник для разведывательных задач.

Конвертоплан "Аист", коммуницирующий с радиолокационными станциями, ретранслятор "Шершень" и компактный дрон "Бинокль" к концу декабря будут собирать мелкими партиями примерно по десять аппаратов в месяц. В дальнейшем их запустят серийное производство.

Конвертоплан с радиолокационной станцией "Аист" обладает вертикальным взлетом и посадкой. Обнаруживает скопление военной техники, устанавливает координаты и передает данные. "Шершень" – разведывательный беспилотник. Его также можно использовать в качестве ретранслятора или ударного дрона. Аппарат несет полезную нагрузку до пяти килограммов, которая может включать устройства для пуска боеприпасов. "Бинокль" – малогабаритный разведывательный дрон. Оснащен компактным тепловизором, способен устанавливать наличие сил и средств противника в любое время суток._

Сколько было написано о новейшей технике, демонстрирующейся на бесчисленных выставках, которой не оказалось в войсках.

----------


## Avia M

Теперь две штуки стало! Раз! Два! Чем больше сдадим, тем лучше!  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Российский беспилотный авиационный комплекс военного назначения "Орион"

----------


## Fencer

Российский беспилотный авиационный комплекс военного назначения "Элерон-3СВ"

----------


## Fencer

Российский разведывательный беспилотный авиационный комплекс "Форпост"

----------


## Fencer

Российский тактический беспилотный авиационный комплекс военного назначения "Орлан-10"

----------


## Fencer

Созданный ГТЛК оператор беспилотников "БАС" подал заявку на полеты в четырех регионах https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/13/251249/

----------


## Fencer

На заводе КумАПП в Башкирии с 2023 года наладят производство беспилотника БАС-200 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/21/251623/

----------


## Fencer

СибНИА станет партнером Технополигона СибГУТИ по подготовке специалистов по БПЛА https://sibnia.ru/institut/news/detail.php?ID=1917

----------


## Иваныч

Бандеровские телеграм-каналы со ссылкой на ГУР и СБУ пишут, что ВС РФ готовятся применить новый тип беспилотников в украинском кризисе. Также сообщается, что БПЛА смогут входить в воздушное пространство «неньки» и наносить точечные удары по выявленным в реальном времени целям.

«Неся на себе как ракеты, бомбы, так и другие управляемые и неуправляемые боезаряды. Больше всего это коснется линии фронта, где целями будут установки ПВО, РСЗО, РЛС, артиллерийские расчёты и т. д.», — строчит известный в бандерштате военный блогер.

По его данным, «некие экземпляры были замечены и, как говорится, испробованы на южном, северо-восточном и центральном участках фронта… Риск появления данных „птичек“ в игре существует, а, значит, Украине крайне важно получить сейчас как можно больше передвижных ПВО/РЛС и т. д.».

Не исключено, что речь идет об ударных стелс-дронах, возможно, даже о тяжелом «Охотнике».

России, естественно, тоже придется резко расширить производственную базу, что повлечет за собой создание новых отраслей приборостроения. Западные эксперты уверены, что российская оборонка вряд ли столкнется с дефицитом денег.

Согласно обзору западной специализированной прессы, хорошие перспективы нарисовались у беспилотника «Форпост», который рассматривается западными спецами, как лицензионная копия IAI Searcher.

Дескать, русские наработки, полученные в ходе конфликта, помноженные на репутацию и инженерную базу IAI, являются залогом не только успешного применения в военных конфликтах, но и коммерческого успеха на рынке вооружения. Кстати, ресурс Oryxspioenkop пишет о БПЛА «Форпост-Р», как о чисто российском продукте, понимая под этим его полную локализацию. Хорошие оценки получил и «Орлан», который, похоже, скоро появится в обновленной версии.

----------

